#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и физика: проблема измерения.

## Yuriy

Одной из тем, которая обсуждалась на встрече ЕСЛД с физиками в 1997 г. в Дхармасале, была проблема квантового измерения [1]. Она рассматривалась как одна из “точек соприкосновения” физики и Буддизма, в соответствие ей ставилась философия взаимозависимого происхождения Мадхъямики Прасангики.

МП утверждает, что внешние объекты лишены самобытия, их существование лишь номинально, т.е. в нем ничего, отличного от нашего обозначения их мыслью. Метод философствования состоит в том, чтобы пройти между Сциллой этернализма и Харибдой нигилизма. Согласно ЕСДЛ, это осуществляется двумя разными способами. Отказаться от этернализма, веры в самосущее бытие внешнего мира нам помогает логический анализ, избавиться же от нигилизма, как и от солипсизма, может помочь только личный опыт. При этом ЕСДЛ очень наглядно советует ущипнуть себя, если в медитации на пустоту вам показалось, что ничего не существует.
http://ariom.ru/litera/dalailama/dalai-int-01.html

Первая внушающая доверие мысль, которая пришла мне в голову, когда я пытался понять эту номинальность. Понять, как такое может быть, чтобы вот эта стена, сквозь которую я не могу пройти, вот этот стол, вот этот компьютер, вон те деревья, дома, небо, облака за окном, которые были до моего рождения и, я надеюсь, будут продолжать плыть по чистому небу и еще очень долго после моей смерти, в своей основе суть то же самое, что и мой акт их осознания, восприятия. Первая внушающая доверие мысль была такой, что без помощи антропного принципа я не могу понять эту философию. 

Самая первая мысль, которая приходит в голову, когда читаешь обо всех этих номинальностях, такова: если ты такой крутой и вот эта стена (не чашка, а стена) для тебя обладает только номинальным существованием, то не разводи словесно-логическую бодягу, а просто пройди сквозь нее и все. И те, кто это увидит, не будут ни секунды сомневаться в том, что ты кое-что понимаешь в том, что говоришь. Однако буддийская традиция такова, что в ней разделены философский и практический дискурсы. Ни в одной книге по буддийской философии я не видел таких эмпирико-экспериментальных демонстраций в качестве доказательств философских тезисов. Мне кажется, что это характеризует не прочитанные мною книги (коих не много), а буддийскую дискурсивную практику в целом. Такова традиция и на то есть свои очень веские причины, которые не есть предмет данной темы.

Однако вернемся от прямых демонстраций к философствованию, к попытке на концептуальном уровне понять номинальность существования объектов внешнего мира. Как я уже сказал, мне пришел в голову антропный принцип. Оказывается, эта мысль приходит в голову не только мне: 

“Some interpretation of the anthropic principle appears as a possible avenue to explore as we seek a middle path between the philosophical extremes of realism and instrumentalism. Realism maintains that although the real world exists independently of our concepts, it can be grasped by them. The anthropic principle, as put forth by the physicists cited above, suggests that the world that we experience can be grasped by thought because it owes its very existence to our concepts. The two are mutually interdependent. The universe that we observe is then a human-oriented world, and it would not exist apart from our presence in it.

Modern science was initiated together with attempt to banish anthropocentricity from our knowledge of the world. Yet it assumed that the world that exists independently of human thought can be comprehended in terms of human thought. How was this assumption justified?  The belief that God created the universe, that He created us in His own image and spoke to us in a language that we can comprehend may have had a lot to do with it. Moreover, the early founders of modern science, such as Descartes and Galileo, believed that God created the world in accordance with mathematical principles. Hence, they felt justified in regarding mathematics as essentially divine. This view encourages the assumption that mathematics somehow transcends mere human language and logic. Note, for instance, Galileo’s statement: “We do not learn to demonstrate from the manuals of logic, but from the books which are full of demonstrations, which are mathematical and not the logical”. This view has been challenged by the formulation of non-Euclidian geometries and recent research into the foundation of mathematics, and its justification on theological grounds is not widely claimed within the scientific community. Nevertheless, it is still held by many physics today. This is illustrated, for example, in this declaration  by Richard Feyman: “If you want to learn about nature, to appreciate nature, it is necessary to understand the language that she speaks in. She offers her information only in one form; we are not so unhumble as to demand that she change before we pay attention”.

Scientific realism asserts that the universe independent of human concepts is nevertheless understandable in terms of those concepts (mathematical or otherwise). While it displaces humankind from the center of the universe, it grants human concepts the virtually divine capacity to comprehend that universe. The anthropic principle reasserts the essential role of human beings in the universe that is experienced by human beings.” ([2], pp.109-110).

Я думаю, что мысль о параллельности философии взаимозависимого возникновения и антропного принципа интересна не только мне,  но и любому другому образованному человеку, который не забывает о своем образовании, выйдя из медитации.

Однако спустимся с небес на землю и заметим, что на макроуровне, т.е. на уровне человеческого опыта, а не на уровне сотворения мира, такая постановка в точности соответствует той интерпретации проблемы квантового измерения, которая возлагает ответственность за конкретность его исхода на сознание наблюдателя. Эта проблема была поставлена в начале 60-х годов фон Нейманном и Вигнером, в последующих сообщениях этой темы в меру своих сил я буду обсуждать эту проблему. 

1. The New Physics and Cosmology. Dialogues with the Dalai Lama. Edited and narrated by Arthur Zajonc, with the assistance of Zara Houshmand, with contributions by David Finkelstein, George Greenstein, Piet Hut, Tu Weiming, Anton Zeilinger, B. Alan Wallace, and Thupten Jinpa. Oxford University Press, 2004.
2. Wallace B.A. Choosing Reality: A Buddhist view of Physics and the Mind. Snow Lion Publications, Ithaca, New York. 1996. (конспект)
Wallace B.A. Choosing Reality: A Buddhist view of Physics and the Mind. Snow Lion Publications, Ithaca, New York. 1996.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.08.2014), Игорь Ю (27.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

*Yuriy,*
Прошу прощения за свое невежество, но в чем заключается антропный принцип?
(По англицки не читаю  :Frown: )

----------


## Skyku

Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии

Антро́пным при́нципом в науке принято называть аргумент, объясняющий почему в наблюдаемой нами Вселенной имеет место ряд нетривиальных соотношений между разнообразными фундаментальными физическими параметрами, которые способны привести к образованию разумной жизни.

Часто выделяют сильный и слабый антропные принципы.

    * Слабый антропный принцип: во вселенной встречаются разные значения физических величин, но наблюдение некоторых значений более вероятно, поскольку в регионах, где величины принимают некоторые значения, жизнь более возможна.
    * Сильный антропный принцип: вселенная должна иметь свойства, позволяющие развиться разумной жизни.

Подчеркнём, что в современной науке антропный принцип имеет статус любопытного наблюдения. Теории строения мира, в которых сильный антропный принцип принимается за существенную аксиому, находятся в пограничной области между физикой и философией.

Соотношения, необходимые для образования жизни

Численные значения многих безразмерных (т. е. не зависящих от системы единиц!) фундаментальных физических параметров, таких как отношения масс элементарных частиц, безразмерные константы фундаментальных взаимодействий, кажутся не подчинёнными никакой закономерности. Однако выясняется, что если бы эти параметры отличались от своих наблюдаемых значений лишь на небольшую величину, разумная жизнь (в привычном нам понимании) не могла бы образоваться.

Размерность пространства

Прежде всего бросается в глаза тот факт, что только в трёхмерном пространстве может возникнуть то разнообразие явлений, которое мы наблюдаем. Так, для размерности пространства более трёх невозможны устойчивые орбиты планет в гравитационном поле звёзд. Более того, в этом случае невозможна была бы и атомная структура вещества (электроны падали бы на ядра даже в рамках квантовой механики). В случае размерностей меньше трёх движение всегда происходило бы в ограниченной области. Только при N=3 возможны как устойчивые финитные, так и инфинитные движения.

А также неплохо тут http://www.n-t.org/tp/ng/ap.htm

----------


## Skyku

Кстати, антропный принцип вовсю используют креационисты. Указывая что только разумный Творец мог так уникально подобрать физические параметры Вселенной, что в ней появилась разуманая жизнь.

----------


## Echo

Благодарю Skyku. Стало яснее.



> Кстати, антропный принцип вовсю используют креационисты. Указывая что только разумный Творец мог так уникально подобрать физические параметры Вселенной, что в ней появилась разуманая жизнь.


Вспомнил анекдот:
- Как все таки предусмотрительна природа...
- ???
- Ведь миллионы лет назад не возможно было предугадать, что появятся очки, а как идеально для них у человека расположены уши..

----------


## Skyku

> не возможно было предугадать, что появятся очки, а как идеально для них у человека расположены уши..


Именно так ученые и смеются над монотеистическими богословами. Указывая, что ведь возможно и Вселенная наша не одна, и было их до Большого Взрыва неисчислимое количество. И там никого и вообще ничего не было кроме поля, и гуляющих реликтовых излучений.
И такие Вселенные описываются очень красиво.

Вот наша то весьма "кривая". Потому (или для того чтобы?) в ней жизнь появилась. Которая задает себе вопросы - Вселенная, ну почему она такая неправильная?
По поводу измерений пространства, то встречал выкладки что идеальным пространством было бы приближенное к пи (3,1415926....). Идеальным для существования материи в двух устойчивых состояниях вещества и поля.
Ну а иррациональные числа у человечества появлились как раз потому что натуральное исчисление не имело никакого отношения к физическим процесам, а было привязано к количеству пальцев на руках homo sapiens

Программисты же тоже знают, что троичный код, вместо двоичного, значительно бы упростил схемотехнику компьютеров. Правда, НЕ троичный. А приближенный к e (2.718281828....) (Такие машины были разработаны, например "Сызрань". Но элементная база, с тремя устойчивыми состояниями оказалась очень дорогой и технически трудно реализуемой. Остановились потому на "есть заряд"-"нет заряда")

Вобщем к 3-ем многое тянется, да ис*числ*ительный фундамент у науки не тот. Шибко человеческий  :Smilie: 

физика: проблема измерения... взвешивания... исчисления.

----------

Игорь Ю (27.07.2012)

----------


## Skyku

Да, думаю стоит пояснить к чему это я.

Реальный мир далек от той красоты и единости законов, к которой ТАК тяготеет человеческий разум. В нем нет идеально прямых деревьев, а люди строят ровненькие колонны, и выверяют прямые углы у зданий. В нем похоже нет единого, универсального закона, для ВСЕХ явлений, который так приятен и желателен человеческому интеллекту.

То есть сам инструмент, интеллект человека, обладает врожденными "пороками" в познании. Например доказано, что человеческое сознание в состоянии оперировать только 5 +/- 2 структурными единицами. Это означает что если реальность подкинет 9 несводимых явлений(феноменов), то никто не будет в состоянии связать их воедино, без абстрактного сведения к 5 +/- 2

Гёдель доказал это в математике. Что в любой аксиоматической системе будут существовать истины не выводимые из самих аксиом, НЕ доказуемые но и НЕ опровергаемые. То есть что любая аксиоматическая система будет упускать, проходить мимо истинных явлений.
И это не говорит о ее неистинности. И о неистинности "невидимого" явления для такой системы тоже не говорит.




> Я думаю, что мысль о параллельности философии взаимозависимого возникновения и антропного принципа


Эти два явления могут быть истинными и НЕсводимыми.
Особенно потому что они продукт философстования. То есть умозрительных абстрактных построений. И значит обладающих все теми же изъянами. На уровне личного постижения истины, например переживания состояния будды, этих изъянов может и не быть. Но Будда не зря отмалчивался по многим вопросам. И "Сказанное есть ложь" тоже не зря сказано (кажется Лао-Цзы)
То есть когда мы пытаемся сформулировать свое видение на интеллектульном уровне, мы сразу сталкиваемся с описанной проблемой.

Хммм.... перечитал, и вижу что и сам столкнулся с этой проблемой.
Нуно порядочно напрягаться чтобы оформить свое видение в маломальски съедобное эссэ...

А физикам, чтобы понять Далай Ламу, лучше самим стать практикующими буддистами. Поймут то ТОЛЬКО свое, а не то что им говорил Далай Лама.

----------


## Echo

*Yuriy,*
Скажите, как антропный принцип помогает Вам  понять прасангику?

----------


## Миха

1."Именно так ученые и смеются над монотеистическими богословами..." Да не смеются они. Вы не забудьте, среди ученых много верующих или- уважающих религии. Просто излагают возможное альтернативное объяснение "вселенской гармонии". Хотя, строго говоря, существование "других" Вселенных столь же недоказуемо, как и существование Бога. Просто каждый выбирает то, что ему нравится.
2. Странно, что никто пока не попытался понять АП с позиций буддизма. Однако буддийское объяснение "вселенской гармонии" мало отличается от "теистического": просто роль Творца играет совокупность сознаний (или скандх) живых существ, которые и создают мировую систему при помощи особых энергий- с целью жить в ней, что естественно делает ее пригодной для жизни. А если ввести понятие ЕДИНОГО УМА вместо множества сознаний (в смысле наиболее первичного уровня реальности), сходство с теизмом станет еще более заметным. Правда, появятся другие философские проблемы- объяснить существование зла, например...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Самая первая мысль, которая приходит в голову, когда читаешь обо всех этих номинальностях, такова: если ты такой крутой и вот эта стена (не чашка, а стена) для тебя обладает только номинальным существованием, то не разводи словесно-логическую бодягу, а просто пройди сквозь нее и все. И те, кто это увидит, не будут ни секунды сомневаться в том, что ты кое-что понимаешь в том, что говоришь. Однако буддийская традиция такова, что в ней разделены философский и практический дискурсы. Ни в одной книге по буддийской философии я не видел таких эмпирико-экспериментальных демонстраций в качестве доказательств философских тезисов. Мне кажется, что это характеризует не прочитанные мною книги (коих не много), а буддийскую дискурсивную практику в целом. Такова традиция и на то есть свои очень веские причины, которые не есть предмет данной темы.


Основой отсутствия таких демонстрацияй является http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm (Дигха Никая 11, *Кеваддха сутта*)...

Основная проблема сводится к заблуждению: (понял)=(достиг и обрел)... По мне так: (понял)=(избавился от сомнений, обрел неколебимую веру)... И имея относительную Праджню (парамита - это то, что *переправляет на другой берег*, а не является другим берегом!), пройдя Путь, обретаешь Плод... 

В Благородном восьмеричном Пути *8 элементов*. И благодаря всем восьми обретается конечное Освобождение. Зачем же ложно считать, что обретя правильное воззрение, - обретаешь конечное пробуждение? Правильное Воззрение - это Дхарма Будд. Но Дхарма Будд - относительна. И лишь Будда - абсолютный объект Прибежища...




> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm
> 
> "Ida.m dukkhanirodhagāminī pa.tipadā ariyasaccanti" me bhikkhave pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhu.m udapādi ñā.na.m udapādi paññā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi.
> 
> 
> "Это благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страдания" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.
> 
> Ta.m kho panida.m dukkhanirodhagāminī pa.tipadā ariyasacca.m bhāvetabbanti me bhikkhave, pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhu.m udapādi ñā.na.m udapādi paññā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi.
> 
> ...


* -  три оборота - это три этапа воплощения каждой из четырех Благородных истин. И понимание Благородной истины - лишь первый этап.

А без этого и Копперфильд сможет демонстрировать возникновения\исчезновения, полеты и проходы сквозь стену. 

Мирские сиддхи есть не только у буддийских практикующих, и посему не могут являтся аргументом.

P.S. Джецун Мила в дебатах с интелектуалами (склоными разводить словесно-логическую бодягу) практически демонстрировал рамки этого метода занять собственный ум. См. намтар.

----------


## Yuriy

> *Yuriy,*
> Скажите, как антропный принцип помогает Вам  понять прасангику?


Вы знаете, могу привести два ответа. По типу того, как описывают философы науки научные открытия. Есть контекст открытия и есть контекст его описания, это когда по сути что-то понято (или показалось, что что-то понято) и человек начинает выстраивать некие логические обоснования, искать параллели и аналогии у других. Контекст открытия - это просто вдохновляющая эмоция и больше ничего. Вы просто понимаете, что эти две идеи по сути связаны между собой. Контекст описания для меня - это Wallace,  т.к. до него я ни у кого, включая ЕСДЛ и книжку, в которой представлены материалы встречи с физиками, не видел этого сопоставления. 

Если реконструировать логику, то получится примерно так. Есть почти никем, кроме философов не обсуждаемый вопрос о том, почему мы можем хоть что-то понятьб о мире. Заметьте, не все как оно есть на самом деле, не абсолютную истину, а хоть что-то. Но так, чтобы выжить, чисто биологически.  

Об этом вопросе почти не возможно думать. Для меня он примерно то же самое, что "почему я не идиот". Когда в прасангике утверждается номинальность объектов внешнего мира (в них нет ничего по сути отличного от нашего обозначения их мыслью), то для меня это рассуждение примерно на том же уровне.

Вот что-то в таком духе, с ходу без долгих размышлений.

----------


## Yuriy

> Размерность пространства
> 
> Прежде всего бросается в глаза тот факт, что только в трёхмерном пространстве может возникнуть то разнообразие явлений, которое мы наблюдаем. Так, для размерности пространства более трёх невозможны устойчивые орбиты планет в гравитационном поле звёзд. Более того, в этом случае невозможна была бы и атомная структура вещества (электроны падали бы на ядра даже в рамках квантовой механики). В случае размерностей меньше трёх движение всегда происходило бы в ограниченной области. Только при N=3 возможны как устойчивые финитные, так и инфинитные движения.


Есть еще редко упоминаемая точка зрения выдающегося французского математика Анри Пуанкаре о том, что трехмерность прсотранства связанс  нашим его зрительным воприятием. она мне очень близка:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/viewtopic.php...c62109d4393cc2

----------


## Fermion

> 1. The New Physics and Cosmology. Dialogues with the Dalai Lama. Edited and narrated by Arthur Zajonc, with the assistance of Zara Houshmand, with contributions by David Finkelstein, George Greenstein, Piet Hut, Tu Weiming, Anton Zeilinger, B. Alan Wallace, and Thupten Jinpa. Oxford University Press, 2004.
> 2. Wallace B.A. Choosing Reality: A Buddhist view of Physics and the Mind. Snow Lion Publications, Ithaca, New York. 1996. (конспект)
> Wallace B.A. Choosing Reality: A Buddhist view of Physics and the Mind. Snow Lion Publications, Ithaca, New York. 1996.


Есть ли у Вас эти книги в электронном виде? На сайте Wallace есть только название. Очень хотелось бы поч итать.

----------


## Yuriy

> Основой отсутствия таких демонстрацияй является http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm (Дигха Никая 11, *Кеваддха сутта*)...


Спасибо за сутты и напоминание о 4 Благородных Истинах и восьмеричном пути, буду читать, буду думать, может я что не так понял, но я думаю, что тут ерчь идет о разных (счас умный термин употреблю) дискурсивных практиках, одна из которых реализовалась в Буддизме, другая - в науке. Буддисты только в логическом дискурсе умеют разлагать чашку до атомов, а физики - на деле. С приведенным мною примером, как я думаю, хотя возможно и ошибаюсь, примерно то же самое.

----------


## Yuriy

> Есть ли у Вас эти книги в электронном виде? На сайте Wallace есть только название. Очень хотелось бы поч итать.


Нет в электронном виде их у меня нет. "The new physics" я купил через amazon.co.uk,  а Choosing reality заказал по международному абонементу РГБ. Завтра последний день, сказали, что онис таких книг делают микрофильм. Так, что в РГБ Wallace останется.

----------


## Yuriy

> ... возможно и Вселенная наша не одна, и было их до Большого Взрыва неисчислимое количество. И там никого и вообще ничего не было кроме поля, и гуляющих реликтовых излучений.
> И такие Вселенные описываются очень красиво.


По поводу антропного принципа есть очень много литературы, философ Павленко кажется докторскую защитил, я хотел ее почитать, но так и не доехал до Химок. Насколько я понимаю в нулевом приближении, основной аргумент (кажется Андрей Линде) против антропного принципа состоит как раз в множественности одновременно рождающихся вселенных (множественный Большой Взрыв). Бах, сразу много вселенных получилось и в одной из них как раз нужный набор констант.

Оппоненты этой точки зрения (А.А.Гриб, член-корреспондент РАН) напоминают, что такие модели – это чистой воды спекуляция, т.к.  мы можем наблюдать только нашу вселенную. На встрече с ЕСДЛ, когда он наезжал на физиков с моделью пульсирующей вселенной, то они насмерть стояли на том, что это – спекуляции, нет никаких эмпирических данных об этом. Договорились вернуться к этому вопросу лет через 15.

Мне в голову пришла такая мысль, что даже если этих вселенных и много (называется конечное число – 10**5, откуда взяли – не знаю), то рассуждая даже на уровне школьной теории чисел можно заметить следующее. Для того, чтобы с любой наперед заданной точностью приблизиться к какому-то (иррациональному) числу, нужно счетное (бесконечно большое) количество рациональных чисел. Вся соль антропного принципа состоит как раз в «тонкой подгонке» и для того, чтобы обеспечить эту «тонкую подгонку» с любой наперед заданной точностью, нужно не 10**5, а счетное число вселенных. Иными словами, мне кажется, что аргумент с многими вселенными не решает, а только отодвигает проблему в ненаблюдаемые дали других миров.

----------


## Буль

> Указывая, что ведь возможно и Вселенная наша не одна, и было их до Большого Взрыва неисчислимое количество. И там никого и вообще ничего не было кроме поля, и гуляющих реликтовых излучений.
> И такие Вселенные описываются очень красиво.


Поправлю: никто из известных мне ученых не брался догадываться и уж тем более "красиво описывать" что-то, что могло существовать ДО Большого Взрыва, ибо само пространство-время суть результат этого взрыва. То же самое и с реликтовым излучением - считается что оно возникло в результате Большого Взрыва, а не до него.

----------


## Yuriy

В этом сообщении отслеживается только одна ветвь узора проблемы измерения, та, которую создали фон Нейман и Вигнер [1-4].

Поскольку квантовая механика с уравнением Шредингера прекрасно работает, то из-за линейности этого уравнения возникла проблема квантового измерения или редукции волновой функции. Общее решение любого линейного дифференциального уравнения – это алгебраическая сумма его частных решений. Математике совершенно все равно, что складывать. Живую кошку Шредингера (одно частное решение уравнения, одно состояние измеряемого объекта) она запросто сложит с мертвой (другое частное решение уравнения, другое состояние измеряемого объекта), электрон, находящийся «тут», с электроном, находящимся «там», свет, проходящий по одному пути, со светом, проходящем совершенно по другому пути, и т.д. и т.п. 

Физиков это очень смущает, т.к. макросистема (например, бедное животное, теоретическая кошка Шредингера) не может одновременно находиться в двух взаимоисключающих макросостояниях. Кошка либо жива, либо мертва, свет идет либо по этому пути, либо по тому, электрон – либо «там», либо «тут» (с известной неопределенностью). 

Выбор между множеством возможностей, часть из которых может быть несовместима с макроскопической точки зрения, осуществляется во время процесса измерения. Этот процесс никак не заложен в уравнении Шредингера, а привносится «руками». Взяли – померяли и выяснили, жива кошка или мертва.

Фон Нейманн первым тщательно проанализировал эту ситуацию [1, 2]. 

Исходная постановка (без сильно умных формул) выглядит следующим образом. Понятное дело, что поскольку квантовая механика всеобъемлюща, то измерительный макроприбор, вступающий в отношения с измеряемым им квантовым объектом, сам должен впадать в квантовое состояние. Иначе они просто друг друга не поймут. 

Классики гениальны и поэтому они задают очень простой вопрос: а кто выведет из состояния квантовой суперпозиции этот макроприбор и его объект измерения [1-4]? Понятное дело кто – еще один прибор. Но этот второй прибор, который будет измерять совместное бытие первого прибора и измеряемого объекта, тоже должен впасть в квантовое состояние, чтобы как-то с ними сроднится.  

Таким образом возникает цепочка измеряющих друг друга приборов [1, 4]. Гениальность классиков состоит в том, что для того, чтобы разорвать эту цепь измеряющих друг друга приборов, они вводят процесс совершенно другой природы – сознание наблюдателя, на которое и возлагают всю ответственность за происходящее, т.е. за результат измерения [1-4].

Критика не замедлила последовать, но о ней позже. Сейчас важно другое, а именно то, что когда фон Нейман рассматривает конкретный пример измерения, к которому он абстрактно прилагает могучий аппарат квантовой механики (с гильбертовыми пространствами, проектирующими операторами и т.д. и т.п.), то этим конкретным примером оказывается ни больше, ни меньше, как измерение температуры посредством созерцания высоты столбика ртути в термометре [2]. Измерение температуры с помощью ртутного термометра не имеет непосредственного отношения к квантовой механике, к проблеме квантового измерения. Хочется написать «не имеет никакого отношения», но фон Нейман – великий теоретик и по сути дела он прав. 

Я воспринимаю эту парадоксальную гениальность фон Неймана примерно также, как утверждение о номинальности объектов внешнего мира в буддийской философии. Ну что изменится от того, как и сколько я буду глазеть на термометр. Температура-то от этого все равно не изменится. Да и вообще, может он сломанный. Смотри, не смотри, он все время одно и то же показывает.

Это похоже почти на абсурд. На самом деле (т.е. с моей точки зрения) это гениально, я преклоняюсь перед этими людьми, также как перед святыми и просветленными. Для постановки проблемы измерения, по моему глубочайшему убеждению, не надо никакой математики, никаких могучих формализмов. В первую очередь - классики, исходная постановка. 

Пойдем дальше. 

Нетрудно догадаться, что экспериментатор, созерцающий движение пера самописца по бумаге и тем самым редуцирующий совокупное квантовое состояние прибор+объект, сам должен впасть в тот же квантовый транс и по отношению к нему возникает в точности та же проблема, как и по отношению к цепочке измеряющих друг друга приборов. Этот вывод является просто следствием предыдущего допущения о роли сознания наблюдателя в процессе квантового измерения. Хотя совершенно понятно, что пока самописец пишет, можно пойти покурить, отвернуться от прибора, потрепаться по телефону, сходить пообедать, т.е. глазеть на прибор, чтобы он дал результат, совершенно не обязательно, но это уже критика – он ней позже. Здесь я просто отслеживаю логику (узор) классической ветви.

Если первый наблюдатель впадает в «состояние» квантового измерения, то кто  же выведет его из этого состояния, дабы он сообщил его результат? 

Лауреат Нобелевской премии по физике Евгений (Юджин) Вигнер вводит в эту цепочку второго наблюдателя (друга физика). Этот второй наблюдатель подходит к первому, находящемуся в состоянии измерения, и спрашивает: «Что ты видел?» (почти по тексту [3], тут ни прибавить, ни убавить, это – гений). Но в то же время Вигнеру как-то неудобно перед первым наблюдателем. Получается, что он сам не способен понять, что же он видел, то ли была вспышка света, то ли нет, и поэтому Вигнер не лишает первого наблюдателя способности к самосознанию. Здесь-то и возникает знаменитый парадокс друга физика:  как же быть с наблюдателем, впадающим в состояние квантового измерения [3].

(Этот парадокс может показаться надуманным с точки зрения неспециалиста, но он показывает, что как только сознание одного наблюдателя допускается к процессу измерения, как тут же, как чертик из коробки  появляется второй наблюдатель. Насколько я помню, фон Нейман в [2] прошел мимо этого парадокса, заметив, что со вторым наблюдателем легко разобраться по предложенной им схеме. Действуя в рамках этой логики, логики вовлеченности сознания наблюдателя в процесс измерения, мы неизбежно приходит ко … всему физическому сообществу… )

Нетрудно догадаться, сколько у фон Неймана и Вигнера критиков, причем тоже гениев. 

1. М. Джеммер, Эволюция понятия квантовой механики, Наука, Москва (1985).
2. Дж. Нейман, фон, Математические основы квантовой механики, Наука, Москва (1964).
3. E. Wigner, «Remarks on the mind-body problem»// The scientists speculates. An anthology of partly-baked ideas. Ed. By I.J.Good, N.-Y., Basic Books, Inc., Publishers  (1962), p. 284- 304.
4. E. Wigner, «The problem of measurement»// American journal of physics, 31 (1), 6-15 (1963).

----------


## Миха

1. "Вся соль антропного принципа в точной подгонке". Это не так: никто не говорит, что данную нам совокупность констант вообще менять нельзя. В каких-то пределах-можно. Т.е. число вариантов конечно (в свете таких понятий, как принцип неопределенности, это еще более очевидно...).
2. "Никто не брался описывать то, что было до Большого Взрыва". Ну, какие-то описания -таки есть... Например, есть мнение о существовании своего рода  вечной "сверхвселенной", в рамках которой появляются отдельные вселенные...

----------


## Yuriy

> 1. "Вся соль антропного принципа в точной подгонке". Это не так: никто не говорит, что данную нам совокупность констант вообще менять нельзя. В каких-то пределах-можно. Т.е. число вариантов конечно (в свете таких понятий, как принцип неопределенности, это еще более очевидно...).


Уточните, пожалуйста, почему принцип неопределенности предшествует фундаментальным константам (в этом случае действительно получается как бы конечное разбие интервалов возможностей). Мне чисто интуитивно кажется, что сначала константы, в частности, постоянная Планка, а затем уже принцип неопределенности.

----------


## Skyku

Антропный принцип в действии. Причем не только в науке, а вообще, и в миросозерцании во всяких смыслах.

Это часть из "16 Доказательств бытия Бога(Творца)"
В этих пунктах антропный принцип применяется ко множеству явлений. Восприятие человека, его логика, мышление неявно подразумеваются как аксиоматичные, и верные. То есть сама природа ума, мышления не подвергается сомнению, а законы реальности, гармонии и проч. таковы, как мы ее видим-мыслим.
Научные же изыскания в психологии, в гносеологии, которые указывают на обусловленность нашего восприятия и мышления бессознательным конечно не учитываются.
Как и буддийское изучение ума. Нагарджуны нет на этих антропников  :Smilie: 
---
2. Почему все, что есть, закономерно и поразительно упорядочено, несет на себе несомненный отпечаток разумного плана устройства целого? Ведь такой план не может не предполагать существования сверхчеловеческого по своим возможностям Ума, подлинно божественного Планировщика (так как закономерность – свойство разума)?
Так, Николай Коперник (1473-1543), создавший теорию о том, что в центре универсума находится Солнце, а Земля только вращается вокруг него, полагал, что эта модель демонстрирует мудрость Божию в мироздании, ибо "кто еще мог бы поместить эту лампу (Солнце) в иную или лучшую позицию?"
...
Альберт Эйнштейн (1879-1955), сформулировавший теорию относительности, так выразил эту мысль: "Гармония естественного закона открывает столь превосходящий нас Разум, что по сравнению с ним любое систематическое мышление и действие человеческих существ оказывается в высшей мере незначительным подражанием".
Вселенная, как говорили еще древние греки, является "Космосом", то есть прекрасно упорядоченной и гармоничной комплексной системой, состоящей из взаимосвязанных частей, каждая из которых подчинена особым законам, а все в целом управляются комбинацией общих законов, так что преследование какой-либо частной цели удивительным образом способствует достижению общей цели целого.
Поэтому невозможно допустить, чтобы все это было делом случая, а не разумного Провидения, то есть Промысла Божия.
...
4. "Антропный принцип Вселенной" как доказательство существования разумного плана устройства Вселенной и Бога был, – наверное, невольно – выдвинут современной наукой, которая внезапно выяснила, что жизнь на Земле, появление человека и развитие цивилизации возможны только при наличии и сочетании чрезвычайно жестких и парадоксально маловероятных условий, которые как бы изначально заложены в самой природе: фиксированного расстояния от Солнца(немного ближе к нему – и живые организмы сгорели бы, немного дальше – замерзли, превратившись в бесчувственные глыбы льда); наличие вращения Земли, без которого на одной половине планеты царила бы невыносимая жара, в то время как другая была бы скована вечным льдом; существование у нее определенных размеров спутника, обеспечивающего сложную систему циркуляции водных потоков; полезные ископаемые и ресурсы: уголь, металлы, нефть, воды и т.п., без которых не могла бы возникнуть и развиваться техногенная цивилизация, и т.д.
Более того, у современных ученых складывается впечатление, что вся Вселенная расположена и ориентирована таким образом, чтобы на нее можно было смотреть человеческими глазами! Существующая координация, взаимосвязанность и взаимозависимость этих факторов такова, что возможность ее "случайного" появления полностью исключается.
5. Следующее доказательство созданности Космоса разумной волей также сформулировано на переднем крае современной космологии и физики, которые обратили внимание на парадоксальность существования Вселенной в том виде, в каком она существует: выяснилось, что только по четырем основным базовым физическим константам, без которых она не могла бы длительно существовать в качестве структурно организованного целого, вероятность их "случайного" возникновения и координации между собой равна примерно 10 в минус 100-й степени. А ведь базовых констант не четыре, а еще больше...
11. Доказательство от веры в Бога большинства выдающихся гениев человечества. Например, абсолютного большинства Нобелевских лауреатов.
Следует также помнить, что все ученые, способствовавшие своими открытиями появлению и развитию современной науки (Коперник, Кеплер, Ньютон, Бойль, Бэкон, Пастер, Эйнштейн) верили в Бога.
Так, родоначальник современной химии Роберт Бойль (1627-1691) начинал каждый день с молитвы; более того, 2/3 доходов его имения в Ирландии шли на помощь бедным и поддержку Церкви, а 1/3 – на распространение христианства и миссионерскую деятельность среди индейцев.
Френсис Коллинз, один из основателей генетики, говорил: "Когда мы узнаем о человеческом геноме что-то новое, я каждый раз испытываю чувство благоговения оттого, что человечество теперь знает нечто такое, что до сих пор знал только лишь Бог. Я не верю в то, что научные исследования могут как-то угрожать Богу. Напротив, я думаю, что Бог только выигрывает от нашего любопытства".
15. Большое распространение получило также доказательство бытия Бога под названием "эстетический аргумент", которое гласит: в природе существует удивительная сверхъестественная красота звездного неба, закатов и рассветов, Северного сияния, гармоничных картин природы, совершенного устройства прекрасных тел живых существ и т.д., которая будто специально предназначена для эстетического наслаждения разумного существа - человека - потому что помимо него в самой природе созерцать ее просто некому.
Уже упоминавшийся Роберт Бойль испытывал такое благоговение перед красотой природы, что часто говорил: "Когда я изучаю книгу природы... то часто принужден воскликнуть вместе с псалмопевцем: О, сколь многообразны Твои творения, Господи, в мудрости Твоей Ты создал их всех!"
16. Доказательство бытия Бога "от реального к абсолютному совершенству", его выдвинул Фома Аквинский: в природе существует ясно наблюдаемая градация совершенства внутри различных видов бытия, которая может быть понята только при наличии абсолютно совершенного Существа, то есть Бога.

----------


## Skyku

Насчет же электрона.

Явление когда единственный электрон одновременно проходит сквозь два отверстия конечно удивило ученых. Но они свыклись. И пожалуй К. Маркс был прав:

Это кажется парадоксальным и противоречащим повседневному опыту.
Но парадоксально и то, что земля движется вокруг солнца и что вода состоит из двух легко воспламеняющихся газов. Научные истины всегда парадоксальны, если судить на основании повседневного опыта, который улавливает лишь обманчивую видимость вещей.

----------

Шурик Кириллов (30.11.2010)

----------


## Skyku

P.S.
Да, Маркс высказался конечно не об чудесах поведения электрона. Просто решая модуль по экономике встречаю общие научные принципы.

Вот например:
Экономические принципы - это обобщения, содержащие в себе несколько неточные количественные определения в виде средних данных или статистических вероятностей. 
Среди экономических принципов наиболее распространенными являются: 
...
принцип «после этого, не означает по причине этого», требующий не смешивать в анализе корреляцию (зависимость) с причинностью. 
....

Конечно физика не экономика, она принадлежит к точным наукам, но этот принцип есть и там.

То есть, в приложении к зависимости результатов наблюдения от наблюдателя можно и НУЖНО вначале спросить:
А наличие наблюдателя причина ли изменения результатов? Корреляция есть, но причина в этом ли?

Насколько я понимаю, те физики пошли к Далай-Ламе чтобы узнать природу этой причины. Не удосужившись вначале разобраться, а есть ли она, причина.
Например если исследуемый ребенок пугается бородатых дядек, то бородатый исследователь будет причиной иного результата исследований способностей этого ребенка.
Но есть ли такая связь при исследовании явлений квантового уровня?
И так как физики без математики никуда, то как в математическом описании отражается эта связь? Насколько я понимаю - ее там совершенно нет. Тогда с каким таким научным фактом обратились к Далай-Ламе?

Принцип же Гайзенберга говорит не влиянии наблюдения. А природе микромира, в котором чем точнее мы измеряем один параметр, тем менее точно будет измерен второй. Причем касается это не всех видов.




> Фон Нейманн первым тщательно проанализировал эту ситуацию


Фон Неймана же я привык считать одним из отцов кибернетики, а не физиком. Впрочем, нужно бы проверить, о чем это он говорил. Очень может быть что очень о другом, а не причинно-следственной связи между наблюдателем и объективным результатом наблюдения.

----------


## Yuriy

Читая дальше книгу B.A.Wallace’a “Choosing reality” (см. сообщение 1), я обнаружил, что антропный принцип он призвал себе на помощь в своеобразной ситуации. Как истинный мадхъямик-прасангик Wallace ищет срединный путь между Сциллой этернализма и Харибдой нигилизма, но не в буддийской философии, а в теоретической физике. (он кое-что сообщил о себе, эта информация вывешена в сообщении 160:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=160)

Сциллу этернализма Wallace усматривает в научном реализме, для которого нет сомнений в существовании мира или изучаемых физикой объектов до и вне зависимости от процесса наблюдения, измерения. Харибду нигилизма он, на мой взгляд, довольно искусственно конструирует из физического инструментализма (позитивизма). Той очень распространенной точки зрения, которую, например, С.Хокинг формулирует следующим образом: “Я позитивист, который верит, что физические теории являются просто математическими моделями, которые мы создаем; бессмысленно спрашивать, соответствууют ли они реальности, а только лишь - предсказывают ли они наблюдения” ([Haw], 169).

К нигилизму Wallace сводит инструментализм-позитивизм, акцентируя внимание на концептуальных трудностях квантовой механики, и как-то забывая о тех не вызывающих сомнений технико-технологических успехах, которых добилось естествознание в целом и физика в частности, опираясь на эту несовершенную квантовую механику. Тем не менее, считая, что в концептуальной структуре современной теоретической физики, как и в буддийской философии, есть две крайности реализма и нигилизма, он ищет срединный путь к истине между ними. При этом он обращается к экзотической идее, высказанной физиком John Gribbs, который считал, что атомов до ХХ века не существовало, они  были созданы, сотворены физиками только тогда, когда они начали их изучать.

В общем он понимает, что это, мягко говоря, довольно странная идея, но тем не менее пишет о ней, т.к. она ему важна для проведения параллели с номинальным существованием объектов в МП. Более того, обсуждает те трудности, которые возникают, если мы ее примем. А именно, на уровне человеческого опыта не понятно, как могут быть скоординированы разные органы чувств при восприятии одного объекта, например, когда мы едим, то можем еду видеть, обонять и осязать. Почему есть общая всем людям реальность, почему причинно-следственные связи явно существуют вне зависимости от того, осознает их кто-то или нет.

И вот тут-то в конце концов ему на помощь и приходит антропный принцип, который Wallace сначала излагает в форме принципа участия Дж.А. Уиллера (наблюдая универсум мы как бы являемся его сотворцами). 

Хотя, как я уже писал, антропный принцип мне помогает в понимании МП, но тем не менее такие высоты духа мне как-то недоступны. Я не физик, но в том, что атомы и молекулы существовали до ХХ века, я не сомневаюсь. Эти извивы мысли Wallace’a, которые вполне понятны, т.к. он ищет буддийские подходы к концептуальной структуре современной физики, еще раз убеждают меня в том, что пример с прохождением сквозь стену может быть более важным, чем это может показаться на первый взгляд. Я уже пытался понимать МП, исходя из опыта Адама (я придаю ему то значение, которое описано в
http://dhamma.ru/forum/viewtopic.php...c62109d4393cc2

но не ожидаю этого ни от кого другого) и там предположил, что в акте осознания воспринимаемого происходит осознание себя, как находящегося в теле «здесь», тогда как внешние объекты находятся «там». Это происходит на рефлекторном уровне с каждым из нас каждое мгновение нашей жизни. 

Но с внешними объектами при этом ничего существенного не происходит (Ассаджи пытался мне возразить, но не убедил – пример с колонной). 

Тело находится во власти человеческого ума, это – да, но не Земля же с Солнцем в конце концов. Но все же если обратиться к примеру со стеной, то естественно ожидать уже последовавшей на него реакции:




> Сообщение от Pampkin Head 
> Основой отсутствия таких демонстрацияй является [url
> 
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm[/url] (Дигха Никая 11, Кеваддха сутта)...
> 
> 
> Спасибо за сутты и напоминание о 4 Благородных Истинах и восьмеричном пути, буду читать, буду думать, может я что не так понял…


Я внимательно прочитал Кеваддха сутту. Вопрос об условиях демонстрации сидх, в том числе и о запрете на их демонстрации, принципиально важен для темы «Мирские сидхи: между наукой и религиями». Ведь если традиционно сидхи не рекомендуется демонстрировать, то их просто невозможно изучать вместе с буддистами, даже теоретически об этом рассуждать как-то неудобно. Поэтому я решил более детально проанализировать этот вопрос в  теме «Мирские сидхи»:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6056

S. Hawking. The objections of an unashamed reductionists// Penrose R.(1997) The large, the small and the human mind. With Abner Shimony, Nancy Cartwright and Stephen Hawking. Cambridge University Press, pp. 169-172.

----------


## Миха

Юрий, а зачем выстраивать константы и принцип неопределенности в очередь? Как одно может предшествовать другому? Скорее и то, и другое нужно учитывать одновременно. Кроме того, еще раз подчеркну: никто не пишет, что наш набор (точно)-это единственная возможность. Хотя бы потому, что колич.изменения не сразу становятся качественными. Проблема в другом: как оценить вероятность реализации хорошего варианта. Об этом пока не пишут или пишут мало. Вот это проблема...
П.С. С точки зрения идеи СУпер-Вселенной реализуются все возможности, так что проблемы такой не возникает.

----------


## Yuriy

> Юрий, а зачем выстраивать константы и принцип неопределенности в очередь? Как одно может предшествовать другому? Скорее и то, и другое нужно учитывать одновременно.


Насколько я понимаю, затем, что на уровне выбора фундаментальных констант еще никого нет, кто мог быть неопределенным. Первое – это уровень сотворения мира, а второе – процесс измерения, в котором есть дополнительные пары (координата-импульс, энергия-время). Сколько читал об антропном принципе, никогда не видел, чтобы принцип неопределенности обсуждался вместе с тонкой подгонкой.




> Кроме того, еще раз подчеркну: никто не пишет, что наш набор (точно)-это единственная возможность.


Пишут о том, что наш выбор – этот тот выбор фундаментальных констант, в котором возможны устойчивые атомы, звезды и планетные системы и т.д. О других выборах никто ничего знает, кроме тех качественных прикидок, которые связаны с антропным принципом.




> Проблема в другом: как оценить вероятность реализации хорошего варианта. Об этом пока не пишут или пишут мало. Вот это проблема...


Об этом только и пишут, но в самой общей постановке. Насколько я понимаю, вероятность реализации хорошего варианта (собственно в этом и состоит антропный принцип) оценивается, исходя из самых общих соображений. Если  рассмотреть все возможные значения констант и предположить, что выбор равновероятен, то, как легко догадаться, вероятность нашего выбора просто ноль. Пишут о том, что она «ничтожно мала», но как при этом вычисляют эту «ничтожность» я не знаю.

Давайте сообразим такую простенькую задачку. Пусть есть случайная величина, равномерно распределенная на интервале (0, 1) (выбор констант случаен и все значения равновероятны). Какова вероятность того, что она примет любое рациональное значение, т.е. будет рациональным числом из интервала (0,1), не говоря уже о конкретном числе? Как Вы понимаете, эта вероятность (мера, мощность множества рациональных чисел) равна нулю.




> С точки зрения идеи СУпер-Вселенной реализуются все возможности, так что проблемы такой не возникает.


Я уже писал о том, что у идеи супер-вселенной есть серьезные оппоненты, которые считают, что это чисто спекулятивное построение, за которым не стоит никаких экспериментальных данных. Когда ЕСДЛ на встрече с физиками 1997 г. отстаивал модель пульсирующей вселенной (другой сценарий, того, что существовало, существует, что-то кроме наблюдаемой вселенной), то, как я уже писал, ему был дан решительный отпор. Это чистой воды спекуляции, которые, конечно же, очень привлекательны и захватывающи.

----------


## Skyku

> Если рассмотреть все возможные значения констант и предположить, что выбор равновероятен, то, как легко догадаться, вероятность нашего выбора просто ноль. Пишут о том, что она «ничтожно мала», но как при этом вычисляют эту «ничтожность» я не знаю.


Ничтожно мала это не 0. Это как (кажется Бэббидж) сказал: "Если к Вам постучали Вы конечно можете предположить что это английская королева. Но не проще[вероятней] ли что это у соседа кончились спички?"

Причем, первые неоднократные эксперементы по теории вероятности дали интересные результаты. Я имею ввиду бросания монеты и вероятность выпадения герба. Отношение выпадений герба или решки к общему числу попыток при большом числе бросаний стремится к 1/2. Некоторые уверены, что при серии выпаданий орлов увеличивается вероятность выпадения решки. И в то же время у монет нет памяти, они не знают предыдущие броски и каждый раз вероятность выпадения орла или решки равна 1/2. Даже сли перед этим выпадали 1000 гербов подряд. И математики 19-го века бросали, и оказалось что даже при 10000 бросков расхождение более чем 1%!

Когда я писал программу типа однорукого бандита, я был поражен, как на практике неспешно работает теория вероятностей. А когда выигрыши за неделю превышают призовой фонд, Вы бы слышали как мило со мной, программистом он разговаривал.

Мало того, немало встречал тех, кто пытались применить теорию вероятностей к Спортлото, и "правильно" играя поживится. Оказалось что именно так - у шариков лото нет памяти, они не знают предыдущие результаты розыграша лотерей. И иногда получались просто чудеса!

Теперь вопрос, кто значет сколько УЖЕ было Вселенных до нашей?




> Насколько я понимаю, затем, что на уровне выбора фундаментальных констант еще никого нет, кто мог быть неопределенным.


1926 г., ... Вернер Гейзенберг, сформулировал знаменитый принцип неопределенности. Чтобы предсказать, каким будет положение и скорость частицы, нужно уметь производить точные измерения ее положения и скорости в настоящий момент. Очевидно, что для этого надо направить на частицу свет. Часть световых волн на ней рассеется, и таким образом мы определим положение частицы в пространстве. Однако точность этого измерения будет не выше, чем расстояние между гребнями двух соседних волн, и поэтому для точного измерения положения частицы необходим коротковолновый свет. Согласно же гипотезе Планка, свет невозможно использовать произвольно малыми порциями, и не бывает меньшей порции, чем один квант. Этот квант света внесет возмущение в движение частицы и непредсказуемо изменит ее скорость. Кроме того, чем точнее измеряется положение, тем короче должны быть длины световых волн, а следовательно, тем больше будет энергия одного кванта. Это значит, что возмущение скорости частицы станет больше. Иными словами, чем точнее вы пытаетесь измерить положение частицы, тем менее точными будут измерения ее скорости, и наоборот. Гейзенберг показал, что неопределенность в положении частицы, умноженная на неопределенность в се скорости и на ее массу, не может быть меньше некоторого числа, которое называется сейчас постоянной Планка. Это число не зависит ни от способа, которым измеряется положение или скорость частицы, ни от типа этой частицы, т. е. принцип неопределенности Гейзенберга является фундаментальным, обязательным свойством нашего мира. 
(Стивен Хокинг КРАТКАЯ ИСТОРИЯ ВРЕМЕНИ ОТ БОЛЬШОГО ВЗРЫВА ДО ЧЕРНЫХ ДЫР http://www.emomi.com/download/hawking/index.htm)

Не возьму в толк, о какой связи разговор? И о каких "первое" и "второе" речь?

----------


## Yuriy

Отвечаю на высказывание из сообщения 5,  тема «Мирские сидхи: между наукой и религиями», т.к. оно относится к этой теме. В нем мне приписываются идеи, которые я не только не утверждал, но против которых я возражал. В другом высказывании этого же сообщения Skyku делает клеветнический выпад в мой адрес.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...40&postcount=5




> Вы не раз подчеркиваете что в физике не разбираетесь. Я тоже не спец, а любитель. Привожу основополагающие метериалы, а не фантазии на тему.
> Например если Вы увидели связь между принципом неопределенности как его формулируют в науке, антропным принципом и проблемами квантовой физики то укажите ее.


Я никогда не подчеркивал, что «в физике не разбираюсь» (такого я нигде и никогда не писал), а только лишь, что считаю себя дилетантом. Это не одно и то же. 

В предыдущем сообщении Skyku задет вопрос, 



> Не возьму в толк, о какой связи разговор? И о каких "первое" и "второе" речь?


а несколькими часами позже уже приписывает мне идеи, которые я не утверждал.

Принцип неопределенности Гейзенберга – это один из основополагающих принципов квантовой физики (он формулируется не в науке, а именно в квантовой физике). В связи с этим ваша просьба указать его связь с квантовой физикой - это просто нонсенс.

Далее, любой непредвзятый и внимательный читатель, который прочтет то, что я написал по поводу антропного принципа и соотношения неопределенности в этой теме, у которого есть минимальные знания по квантовой физике, поймет, что я нигде не утверждал наличие связи между антропным принципом и соотношением неопределенности.

Для полноты картины привожу все свои сообщения из этой темы, в которых вместе упоминаются принципы неопределенности и антропный принцип:

Сообщение 20:



> Сообщение от Миха
> 
> 1. "Вся соль антропного принципа в точной подгонке". Это не так: никто не говорит, что данную нам совокупность констант вообще менять нельзя. В каких-то пределах-можно. Т.е. число вариантов конечно (в свете таких понятий, как принцип неопределенности, это еще более очевидно...).
> 
> 
> Уточните, пожалуйста, почему принцип неопределенности предшествует фундаментальным константам (в этом случае действительно получается как бы конечное разбиение интервалов возможностей). Мне чисто интуитивно кажется, что сначала константы, в частности, постоянная Планка, а затем уже принцип неопределенности.


Сообщение 26:



> Сообщение от Миха
> 
> Юрий, а зачем выстраивать константы и принцип неопределенности в очередь? Как одно может предшествовать другому? Скорее и то, и другое нужно учитывать одновременно.
> 
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, затем, что на уровне выбора фундаментальных констант еще никого нет, кто мог быть неопределенным. Первое – это уровень сотворения мира, а второе – процесс измерения, в котором есть дополнительные пары (координата-импульс, энергия-время). Сколько читал об антропном принципе, никогда не видел, чтобы принцип неопределенности обсуждался вместе с тонкой подгонкой.


Из этих ответов любой мало-мальски знакомый с физикой, непредвзятый и внимательный читатель может без особого труда понять, что принцип неопределенностей Гейзенберга относится к процессу измерения. Поясняю, это тот этап развития Вселенной, когда в ней уже есть люди, которые научились делать соответствующие эксперименты. А выбор фундаментальных констант – это уровень сотворения вселенной, на котором белковых форм жизни нет и в помине. Поэтому первый ко второму не имеет никакого отношения. 

Таким образом, в приведенной цитате из сообщения Skyku он приписывает мне идеи, которые я не только не утверждал, но против которых возражал.

Такого рода высказывания в адрес участников форума противоречат его Правилам:

«Крайне дурным тоном считается передергивание высказываний собеседника, равно как и прочие нечестные приемы ведения полемики».

----------


## Yuriy

За десятки лет споров о принципах квантовой физики накопилась огромная по объему литература. Некоторое представление о современном состоянии проблемы квантового измерения, редукции волновой функции, декогеренции можно получить по статье М.Б.Менского "Квантовая механика: новые эксперименты, новые приложения и новые формулировки старых вопросов" (Успехи физических наук, том 170, N6, 2000, с.631) и вызванной ею дискуссии (УФН, 2001; т.171, N4, с.437--462). 
http://www.ufn.ru/archive/russian/In...rel_4_2000_221
http://www.ufn.ru/archive/russian/In...rel_4_2001_242
http://edurss.ru/cgi-bin/db.pl?cp=&p...=ru&list=Found

Заметим, что подобные статьи и дискуссии появляются на страницах самого престижного в РФ физического журнала крайне редко. Один из ведущих парапсихологов в мире, D.Radin, заметил, что если проблема редукции волновой функции существует в физике и есть хоть малейшее подозрение, что сознание наблюдателя имеет к ней хоть малейшее отношение, то, казалось бы, несмотря на все трудности в изучении психокинеза физики должны быть первыми в его исследованиях. 

Исходная формулировка проблемы измерения и редукции волновой функции была дана фон Нейманом и Вигнером (сообщение «Начнем с классиков») и вокруг нее до сих пор ведутся дискуссии. Именно ее нерешенность является причиной того, что в 1989-1997 годах Р. Пенроуз смог написать три (!) книги, посвященные соотношению физики и сознания, перевод и публикация которых на русском языке закончены в 2005 г. 

Напомню, что измерение - это начало начал любого физического знания, любой теории. В первой половине ХХ века логические позитивисты наедялись создать некий универсальный язык наблюдений, дабы опираясь только на логику, можно было бы вывести из наблюдений все возможные теории. Однако эта программа себя не оправдала, ни одна теория полностью не сводима к и не выводима из эксперимента. Точку здесь поставил, по-видимому, Томас Кун, когда в конце 60-х опубликовал свою знаметиую книгу "Структура научных революций", в которой ввел представление о научной парадигме и о парадигмальной динамике науки.

Критика подхода фон Неймана – Вигнера, в которой ответственность за результаты измерения, редукции волновой функции квантового объекта возлагается на сознание наблюдателя, очень кратко и иронично сформулировна Р. Пенроузом в такой форме.

Он обращается к здравому смыслу читателя и замечает, что весьма сомнительно, чтобы законы, управляющие погодой на отдаленной планете, перестали быть квантовыми и превратились в макроскопические только потому, что ее поверхности коснулась нога астронавта. Квантовые законы – это линейные детерминистические законы с комплексно-значной волновой функцией, которые допускают некое совмещение (суперпозицию) таких взаимоисключающих с макроскопической точки зрения состояний, как «дождь идет» и «дождь не идет», «ветер дует на юг» и «ветер не дует на север». Макроскопические законы нелинейны, в них есть определенность, взаимоисключающие состояния не могут сосуществовать благодаря тому, что редукция волновой функции квантовой системы уже осуществлена и сделан определенный выбор. Ветер дует в одном направлении и не может дуть в противоположных и т.д.

Физика успешно работает и с нерешенной до конца проблемой редукции волновой функции. С точки зрения «всех практических нужд», она мало кому не интересна. Анализ всех теоретических подходов к ней проведен Р. Пенроузом в книге «Тени разума», к которой я и отсылаю заинтересованного читателя. Иными словами, эта проблема является всего лишь концептуальным затруднением современной квантовой физики. Как и большинство физиков, Р. Пенроуз считает, что в ней можно обойтись без сознания наблюдателя. Но проблема есть и для ее решения он  предлагает свою объективную (в отличие от субъективной фон Неймана – Вигнера) редукцию волновой функции: некий новый физический процесс, который пока еще не обнаружен экспериментально.

На встрече ЕСДЛ с физиками 1997 в Дхармасале эта проблема также обсуждалась и, как я уже писал, ей в соответствие была поставлена философия взаимозависимого возникновения. 

В начале выступления на этой встрече Антон Целингер показывал слайды со своими родными Тирольскими Альпами и заметил, что не сомневается в том, что с горами ничего не произойдет, если он отвернется от них. Цейлингер, как и подавляющее большинство физиков, считает, что единственное влияние, которое сознание наблюдателя оказывает на процесс измерения, - это выбор прибора, с помощью которого он проводится. Если мы хотим измерять импульс частицы, то берем один прибор, если ее координату, то другой. Вот и все, никакого другого влияния на процесс измерения сознание наблюдателя не оказывает.

Но при этом он говорит, что знаменитый корпускулярно-волновой дуализм, дуализм волна –частица, который на примере света был известен еще сэру Исааку Ньютону, так до конца и не понят. 

Вот высказывание Фейнмана, в котором он изящно критикует амбиции наблюдателя, претендующего на то, что только от одного его взгляда или присутствия Природа изменяет свои законы: «Если мы хотим познать природу, оценить ее, то необходимо понимать ее язык. Она дает информацию о себе только в одной форме, мы не столь нескромны, чтобы утверждать, что она изменяется до того, как мы обратим на нее внимание» ([2], p. 109). 

Казалось бы, одного изящного замечания Фейнмана и иронии Пенроуза более чем достаточно для того, чтобы посрамить всех защитников роли сознания наблюдателя в проблеме измерения, редукции волновой функции, отличной от  той, которую ему предлагает Цейлингер. 

Но не тут-то было. Я уж в страхе перед моими грозными оппонетами не упоминаю о психокинезе, в котором человеческое мысле-воление, то бишь сознание, без каких бы то ни было технико-технологических посредников непосредственно влияет на протекание различных физических процессов. Для Фейнмана (насколько я знаю) и Пенроуза таких явлений вообще не существует. Просто нет и все. Точнее говоря, когда в дискуссии с Хокингом, Картрайт и Шимони, последний  напоминает Пенроузу о психических явлениях, которые тоже надо учитывать, то тот в самой общей форме соглашается. Когда же журналист задает прямой вопрос С. Хамероффу, соавтору Пенроуза по квантовой модели сознания, что она может сказать о паранормальных явлениях, то тот также прямо отвечает, что ничего. 

Отношения Вигнера с этой деликатной для физиков темой иные, хотя он о паранормальных явлениях непосредственно и не писал (насколько я знаю). Забавная деталь. Свой парадокс друга физика (сслыка 3 в сообщении “Начнем с классиков”) он опубликовал в сборнике, одна глава которого полностью посвящена паранормальным явлениям. Не побрезговал будущий лауреат Нобелевской премии соседством с паранормальными явлениями. Не погнушался уже состоявшийся лауреат Нобелевской премии принять приглашение упоминавшегося в теме “Пустота и физический вакуум” J.S.Hagelin’a 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....elin#post89088
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....elin#post82131
на семинар ведущий учебно-исследовательский центр международного движения ТМ, Maharishi International University [1]. Пришел и рассказал о том, что он думает о проблеме сознания в физике. 

Просто Вигнер не только великий физик-теоретик, но и выдающийся человек (*). Он не мелочится. Таких физиков такого уровня можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки. 

Пойдем дальше. Центральной фигурой упомянтой выше дискуссии на страницах УФН был физик-теоретик, д.ф.-м.н. М.Б. Менский. Опираясь на многомировую интерпретацию квантовой механики Эверетта, он идет дальше фон Неймана и Вигнера и считает, что в процессе измерения выбирается не определенное значение измеряемой величины, а сразу мир. По Менскому природа самого элементарного акта осознания и есть выбор мира.

Пенроуз в своем обзоре различных подходов к проблеме редукции волновой функции обсуждает и эту интерпретацию. Она состоит в том, что каждому значению измеряемой величины соответсвует некий особый мир, в котором есть наблюдатель, наблюдающий именно это значение. Миров много, наблюдателей тоже, в процессе измерения в этой расщепленности то ли мира, то ли сознания, то ли двойникование наблюдателей делается экзистенциальный выбор и остается один мир с одним наблюдателем и одним измеренным значением. Пенроуз считает, что многмировая интерпретация Эверетта не экономна. Через чур это все: слишком много миров и наблюдателей, то ли двойников, то ли страдющих расщеплением сознания. Действительно, если посмотреть, как развивает свои идеи Менский в более поздней статье в “Вопросах философии”
http://www.logic.ru/Russian/vf/Annot/Menskii62004.htm

, то там уже какое-то совершенно умопомрачительное количество параллельных миров. Но автор, физик-теоретик высшей квалификации, очень хорошо показывает, откуда эти миры берутся – этого требует логика подхода. Надо отдать должное Менскому, он понимает, что сознание наблюдателя может влиять на протекание физических процессов, раз уже оно способно выбрать мир. И хотя прямо он не употребляет неудобный термин “психокинез” (ну неудобен он ни редакции УФН, ни редакции “Вопросов философии”, нельзя об этом напрямую, нереспектабельно и комиссия опять же…), но тем не менее в его модели присутствует “экспериментатор-чудотворец”, т.е. экспериментатор-психокинетик, и бесконечное количество миров, которое необходимо, чтобы вместить в его модель этого психокинетика. 

Подчеркиваю еще раз, что на уровне “всех практикеческих нужд”, вся эта теоретическая деятельность никому не нужна. Все в порядке, все работает. Всего лишь концептуальное затруднение, всего лишь мета-физическая проблема, всего лишь не полнота физической картины мира, в которой нет сознания. 

Менский прямо говорит о том, что проблема роли сознания наблюдателя в квантовом измерении – это не чисто физическая проблема, что для ее решения надо привлекать науки о человеке, что она есть мост между естествознанием и гуманитарными науками.

В упомянутой выше дискуссии на тот факт, что проблема измерения выходит за рамки теории, указал Менскому и его коллегам-физикам философ (к.ф.-м. н., к.ф.н.) Аркадий Исаакович Липкин. Его аргументация проста: измерение, любое, а не только квантовое, включает процесс сравнения с масштабом, с эталоном. Длину измеряют в метрах, массу – в килограммах и т.д. Приборы перед началом экспериментов калибруют. Все это делают люди, поэтому человека нельзя исключить из этого масштабирования, измерение – это в первую очередь не чудовищно сложная и дорогая современная супер-аппаратура, а простейшее прикладывание линейки при измерение длины, использование простейших весов-коромысла для взвешивания и т.д. – а это уже внетеоретическая проблема. 

По моему глубокому убеждению, именно с линейки и весов (и выбора системы отсчета), т.е. с самых простейших измерительных приспособлений, которые использовались еще в Древнем Египте и Древней Индии при измерении размеров полей и взвешивании на рынках, начинается проблема измерения. А не с тех или иных теоретических уловок типа ансамблей Блохинцева, полуклассических объектов Ландау-Лифшица, квантовых спутанностей и т.д. и т.п. Бриллиант философии Европы второй половины ХХ века, известный немецкий философ Юрген Хабермас, критикуя феноменологическую программу Гуссерля, еще 40 лет назад обратил внимание на то, что естественные науки по существу связаны с фундаментальной человеческой потребностью в труде (гуманитарные – в коммуникации, критические социально-политические – в эмансипации). Нет никаких объективных теорий, не укорененных в фундаментальных человеческих потребностях. 

Эти замечания, конечно же, не обесценивают чисто теоретические (теорфизические) поиски, но, как представляется, они намечают другую ветвь узора этой проблемы, которая будет показана дальше в первую очередь на примере идей Пенроуза.

На мой взгляд, А.И. Липкин и его коллеги философы по сути правы в этой слишком затянувшейся дискуссии вокруг редукции волновой функции и, как видно из дальнейшего, Менский по существу с ними соглашается. Как я уже писал, он считает, что в квантовом измерении сознание наблюдателя играет решающую роль, но понимание этой роли выходит за рамки теоретической физики:
http://www.logic.ru/Russian/vf/Annot/Menskii62004.htm

Я хочу здесь кое что домыслить, попытаться сделать еще один шаг. В самом деле, в многомировой интерпретации Эверетта и ее развитии Менским получается, что выбор мира делает физик-экспериментатор в лабораторном эксперименте. А почему выбранный им мир совпадает с тем миром, который выбирает его коллега, сидящий в соседней комнате? С тем миром, в котором живет пешеход, проходящий по улице мимо окон лаборатории, в которой вершатся судьбы мира? Совершенно не понятно. В своих рассуждениях о роли сознания наблюдателя в процессе измерения Менский не затрагивает эти вопросы, очевидно, что в схеме Эверетта они совершенно аналогичны парадоксу друга физика Вигнера. 

Гениальный Вигнер сделал следующий шаг и ввел второго наблюдателя, сформулировав парадокс друга физика в постановке проблемы редукции волновой функции фон Неймана. Менский и его коллеги, придерживающиеся подхода Эверетта, еще не сделали аналогичный шаг.

На мой взгляд, вывод из всех этих рассмотрений таков. Там, где к процессу измерения допущено сознание одного наблюдателя, неизбежно появляется второй, со всем физическим сообществом и со всей техногенной цивилизацией. Более подробно об этом я буду писать дальше.

Таким образом, как только внешний мир лишается независимого от сознания наблюдателя существования, будь то в буддийской философии или в квантовой физике, то появляются одни и те же вопросы. 

Одни и те же.

Один из них, как мы видели, состоит в том, почему разные люди переживают один и тот же мир. Это – главное, на что я хочу обратить внимание читателей. 

1. A Special Seminar at Maharishi International University: Perspectives on Consciousness in Physics. With Special Addresses by Professors Eugene Wigner and John Hagelin. // Modern Science and Vedic Science. An interdisciplinary Journal Devoted to Research on the Unified Field of All the Laws of Nature. Fairfield, USA, 1987, v. 1, N1, pp. 133-137.
2. Wallace B.A. Choosing Reality: A Buddhist view of Physics and the Mind. Snow Lion Publications, Ithaca, New York. 1996.

Примечание (*) Насколько я знаю, луареат Нобелевской премии  по физике Евгений (Юджин) Вигнер - эмигрировавший в США венгерский еврей. Как пошутила одна американская женщина-философ USA - это Unusual Self-Actualization.

----------


## Fermion

Добрый день!
Прекрасный обзор!
Рад, что Вы интересуетесь этой проблемой.




> Цейлингер, как и подавляющее большинство физиков, считает, что единственное влияние, которое сознание наблюдателя оказывает на процесс измерения, - это выбор прибора, с помощью которого он проводится. Если мы хотим измерять импульс частицы, то берем один прибор, если ее координату, то другой. Вот и все, никакого другого влияния на процесс измерения сознание наблюдателя не оказывает.


Не понял его мнения, постула редукции ещё никто не отменял. И дело тут не только в измерении некоммутирующих наблюдаемых.





> Вот высказывание Фейнмана, в котором он изящно критикует амбиции наблюдателя, претендующего на то, что только от одного его взгляда или присутствия Природа изменяет свои законы: «Если мы хотим познать природу, оценить ее, то необходимо понимать ее язык. Она дает информацию о себе только в одной форме, мы не столь нескромны, чтобы утверждать, что она изменяется до того, как мы обратим на нее внимание» ([2], p. 109).


Солидарен с Фейнманом, а также с Копенгагенской интерпретацией. 
Последняя, если Вы помните, утверждает, что ДО ИЗМЕРЕНИЯ о свойствах системы говорить вообще не имеет смысла. Тот же Фейнман в своем учебнике по квантовой механике, иллюистрируя это на примере дифракции электрона через две щели говорит, что задавать вопрос: "через какую же щель НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ пролетел электрон" нельзя.  

Возвращаясь к буддизму, я считаю, что копенгагенская интрепретация  некий частный случай (а может быть даже и эквивалентна) мадхьямики прасангики.




> Казалось бы, одного изящного замечания Фейнмана и иронии Пенроуза более чем достаточно для того, чтобы посрамить всех защитников роли сознания наблюдателя в проблеме измерения, редукции волновой функции, отличной от  той, которую ему предлагает Цейлингер.


Вовсе нет, метафика этого очень даже интресна, но народ активно работает  и над модификацией КМ  с целью получить эффект редукции. Хотя я, если честно, не понимаю этого из-за теоремы Белла. 
Кое что проясняет и декогеренция, но не все, об этом Менский на страницах УФН и пишет или тот же Stapp предлагает нелинейное уравнение Шредингера, кстати, спасибо за ссылку на этого автора, его ранняя статья про CPT теорему мне как раз оказалась нужна.




> Но не тут-то было. Я уж в страхе перед моими грозными оппонетами не упоминаю о психокинезе, в котором человеческое мысле-воление, то бишь сознание, без каких бы то ни было технико-технологических посредников непосредственно влияет на протекание различных физических процессов.


Честно говоря, это влияние "сознание" торчит из квантов очень даже заметно.Думаю это очевидно любому, кто её изучает. Другое дело, что сознание
заменено классическим измерительным прибором, чтобы никого не смущать.
Лично я думаю, что здесь проблема не только в том, влияет оно или нет, а сколько
того, что  мы коснулись вообще самого явления познания мира - кто и как познает.
Старый вопрос.




> Для Фейнмана (насколько я знаю) и Пенроуза таких явлений вообще не существует. Просто нет и все.


Фейнман, в моем понимании, операционалист: "просто скаладывайте стрелочки".
Наверно он прекрасно понимал бессмысленность метафизических спекуляций на тему параллельных вселенных Эверета и прочее - все равно не узнаешь так оно
или нет. 




> По Менскому природа самого элементарного акта осознания и есть выбор мира.


Там же в УФН он пишет, что даже если найдется чудотворец, способный влиять на выбро мира, то другой наблюдатель не обладающий таким даром чуда не увидит,
поскольку оно не будет выходить за рамки статистических флуктуаций.




> И хотя прямо он не употребляет неудобный термин ”психокинез” (ну неудобен он ни редакции УФН, ни редакции ”Вопросов философии”, нельзя об этом напрямую, нереспектабельно и комиссия опять же…), но тем не менее в его модели присутствует ”экспериментатор-чудотворец”, т.е. экспериментатор-психокинетик, и бесконечное количество миров, которое необходимо, чтобы вместить в его модель этого психокинетика.


Ну это как вместо эфира имеем риманово многообразие. А вместо психокинеза
имеем "рудукцию вектора состояния". 




> Подчеркиваю еще раз, что на уровне ”всех практикеческих нужд”, вся эта теоретическая деятельность никому не нужна. Все в порядке, все работает. Всего лишь концептуальное затруднение, всего лишь мета-физическая проблема.


Думаю, что в этом направлении надо копать, метафизические проблемы имеют тенденцию превращаться в физические. Так было и с теплородом и с жизненной энергией и с эфиром.





> В упомянутой выше дискуссии на тот факт, что проблема измерения выходит за рамки теории, указал Менскому и его коллегам-физикам философ (к.ф.-м. н., к.ф.н.) Аркадий Исаакович Липкин. Его аргументация проста: измерение, любое, а не только квантовое, включает процесс сравнения с масштабом, с эталоном. Длину измеряют в метрах, массу – в килограммах и т.д. Приборы перед началом экспериментов калибруют. Все это делают люди, поэтому человека нельзя исключить из этого масштабирования, измерение – это в первую очередь не чудовищно сложная и дорогая современная супер-аппаратура, а простейшее прикладывание линейки при измерение длины, использование простейших весов-коромысла для взвешивания и т.д. – а это уже внетеоретическая проблема.


Кажется излишнее упрощение. Два раза "прикладывю линейку" и разные результаты (квантовое измерение), неужели "руки кривые"?  Ан нет, это, как говрят "ошибка в ДНК" (лучше и нельзя). Вопрос почему? Здесь и начинается  КМ + метафизика.




> По моему глубокому убеждению, именно с линейки и весов (и выбора системы отсчета), т.е. с самых простейших измерительных приспособлений, которые использовались еще в Древнем Египте и Древней Индии при измерении размеров полей и взвешивании на рынках, начинается проблема измерения.


Согласен. Проблема познания, вот что это такое. Начинается давным давно и
продолжается на разых уровнях. 




> На мой взгляд, А.И. Липкин и его коллеги философы по сути правы в этой слишком затянувшейся дискуссии вокруг редукции волновой функции и, как видно из дальнейшего, Менский по существу с ними соглашается. Как я уже писал, он считает, что в квантовом измерении сознание наблюдателя играет решающую роль, но понимание этой роли выходит за рамки теоретической физики:
> http://www.logic.ru/Russian/vf/Annot/Menskii62004.htm


Просто для каждой дисциплины своя ниша для применения. Физика, я думаю, и не должна этим заниматься, но быть может родится что-нибудь новое, полезное для
формирования мировоззрения. Не стоит также исключить возможность, что КМ
рухнет под натиском каких-то новых данных и окажется пределом какой-нибудь
нелокальной теорией со скрытыми параметрами. Может быть там в микромире вообще всё не так, да и в макромире никто сквозь стены не туннелирует.  :Smilie: 




> А почему выбранный им мир совпадает с тем миром, который выбирает его коллега, сидящий в соседней комнате? С тем миром, в котором живет пешеход, проходящий по улице мимо окон лаборатории, в которой вершатся судьбы мира? Совершенно не понятно.


Друг Шредингера (я слышал в таком назывании) в после измерения оказывается  в одном из миров, который разветвился до него. В этом смысле никакого разветвления миров Эверетта нет, есть один такой целый мир с континуумом возможностей а наше сознание оказывается в одной из них.




> Таким образом, как только внешний мир лишается независимого от сознания наблюдателя существования, будь то в буддийской философии или в квантовой физике, то появляются одни и те же вопросы. 
> 
> Одни и те же.


Согласен. 




> Один из них, как мы видели, состоит в том, почему разные люди переживают один и тот же мир. Это – главное, на что я хочу обратить внимание читателей.


Кастанеда писал про кольца силы, что соотвестует, имхо,ответу операционалиста - когда мы растем мы учимся у родителей определенным действиям (манипуляциям) с миром, в котором нет никаких объектов ни тем более их свойств (всмысле самобытья). Всё это появляется, как абстрагирование манипуляций. Любая физическая теория описывает не существующие НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ объекты, а некую сокращенная форму записи измерительных процедур и прочих манипуляций с действительностью. К примеру возьмем длину. Вот мы думаем, что у любого объекта есть размер (объем), потому что мы можем подойти к нему с линейкой приложить и измерить. Там где эта процедура дает сбой уже не имеет смысла говорить о размере, тогда вопрос - что это за объект без размера? 
Физики исхищряются, говорят "характерный размер" и прочее, что отражает изменение изначальной измерительной процедуры и перенос названия на другую.
Объекты (формы) сменяются в физике, но продолжают быть. Надо помнить, что всё это лишь модели (формы пусты).

Ещё пример - теплород, на котором придумал термодинамику Сади Карно. Как объект такого понятия  в физике уже нет, но до этого была вполне себе САМОБЫТИЙНАЯ сущность. 

Я думаю, что то, что наука (копенгагенская интерпретация КМ) поняла  про познание довольно поздно (в 20 веке) с появлением КМ,  в буддизме было установлено давным давно, причем область приложения (эксперимент ) был не над внешнем миром а над процессами в психике человека. Может быть все-таки познание внешнего и внутреннего сходимся в одну точку истины, впротивовес тому что сказал Skyku.

Надеюсь что так.

----------


## Fermion

> Насколько я понимаю в нулевом приближении, основной аргумент (кажется Андрей Линде) против антропного принципа состоит как раз в множественности одновременно рождающихся вселенных (множественный Большой Взрыв). Бах, сразу много вселенных получилось и в одной из них как раз нужный набор констант.


Кажись это как раз аргумент ЗА антропный принцип. Вселенных полно, вот мы и живем в такой с подходящими параметрами. 





> Оппоненты этой точки зрения (А.А.Гриб, член-корреспондент РАН) напоминают, что такие модели – это чистой воды спекуляция, т.к.  мы можем наблюдать только нашу вселенную.


Это ещй вопрос, может быть где-нибудь они и пересекаются.
Смотря какие модели использовать. Допустим был псевдовакуум и спонтаннов
в нем стали вскипать пузыри вселенных - некоторые вскипают и схлопываются, некоторые расширяются с ускорением, как наша. Где-то может и встретятся.
Кстати видел статью, где утсанавливалось ограничение на область вселенной, которую человек может успеть посетить в свете её  ускоряющегося расширения.
То есть даже в нашей вселенной мы не все увидим. 





> На встрече с ЕСДЛ, когда он наезжал на физиков с моделью пульсирующей вселенной, то они насмерть стояли на том, что это – спекуляции, нет никаких эмпирических данных об этом. Договорились вернуться к этому вопросу лет через 15.


И то верно, с этой космологией всегда будут подобные проблемы - повторить Большой взрыв мы не можем. Сегодня увидели одно, завтра найдут ошибку (не учли какую-нибудь пыль, или константы со временем "ползут"  :Smilie: ) окажется, что схлопнется. 






> Мне в голову пришла такая мысль, что даже если этих вселенных и много (называется конечное число – 10**5, откуда взяли – не знаю),


Скорее всего из струнных моделей, где вариантов компактификации дополнительных размерностей под миллиард. 




> Вся соль антропного принципа состоит как раз в «тонкой подгонке» и для того, чтобы обеспечить эту «тонкую подгонку» с любой наперед заданной точностью, нужно не 10**5, а счетное число вселенных.


На мой взгляд, Вы не так трактуете антропный принцип (по крайней мере я его трактую по другому). Антропный принцип ничего не говорит о "тонкой подгоке" или "толстой". Он говорит лишь, что "всленная такая какой мы её видим, потому что существуем мы". При этом не отвергается существования любого количества вселенных с похожими параметрами, где тоже кто-то может существовать.
То есть если параметры сильно другие, то существовать уже никто неможет, следовательно и наблюдать такую вселенную некому. А сколько всего вселенных - хоть континуум, хоть одна, антропному принципу не важно. 
Объясняя всё, он, по существу, не объясняет ничего. Это как теория Бога может объяснить всё.

----------


## Fermion

> Ничтожно мала это не 0. Это как (кажется Бэббидж) сказал: "Если к Вам постучали Вы конечно можете предположить что это английская королева. Но не проще[вероятней] ли что это у соседа кончились спички?"


 :Smilie:  
Как оффтопик:
Есть такая задачка из теории вероятности - приведите пример не невозможного события с нулевой вероятностью выпадения. И наоборот недостоверного события с 1 вероятностью





> И математики 19-го века бросали, и оказалось что даже при 10000 бросков расхождение более чем 1%!


Неужели правда? Слышал я, что проблема генераторов случайных чисел очень остра и всегда считал побрасывание монеты одним из самых надежных. Мда, куда мир катится...  :Smilie: 




> Теперь вопрос, кто значет сколько УЖЕ было Вселенных до нашей?


Кто-то может и знает, но доказать не может.

----------


## Fermion

> 1. "Вся соль антропного принципа в точной подгонке". Это не так: никто не говорит, что данную нам совокупность констант вообще менять нельзя. В каких-то пределах-можно. Т.е. число вариантов конечно (в свете таких понятий, как принцип неопределенности, это еще более очевидно...)..


Согласен с такой интерпретцией антропного принципа, я уже было думал, что я что-то не так понимаю. Кстати, похоже, что постоянную планка и скорость света все-же менять нельзя. Насчет конечности, поясните подробнее. Не говорите ли Вы о том, что любое измерение сегодня - суть измерение энергии, мы не сможем различить два уровня, если они отличаются меньшче чем на 1/(время жизни вселенной или наше время жизни)?




> 2. "Никто не брался описывать то, что было до Большого Взрыва". Ну, какие-то описания -таки есть... Например, есть мнение о существовании своего рода  вечной "сверхвселенной", в рамках которой появляются отдельные вселенные...


Может и нет никакого большого взрыва, а мы живем в некой большой флуктуации
в качестве виртуальных персонажей.  :Smilie:  Кстати, похоже, реально рассматривают такое положение вещей, к примеру одна из возможностей нарушения суперсимметрии - жизнь на таком солитоне.

----------


## Yuriy

С новым утром!




> Кажись это как раз аргумент ЗА антропный принцип. Вселенных полно, вот мы и живем в такой с подходящими параметрами.


Я тут следую Грибу и Павленко, хотя, конечно, надо смотреть самого Линде. Но когда много вселенных одновременно, то никакого антропного принципа нет, т.к. в одной из многих вселенных просто реализуется подходящий набор констант и все. Нечему удивляться, нет антропного принципа, а есть Бог – «кипящий бульон» вакуума, каждый «пузырь» которого - вселенная.




> А сколько всего вселенных - хоть континуум, хоть одна, антропному принципу не важно


Насколько я понимаю, в исходной формулировке Картера и др. речь все-таки идет об одной вселенной и одном Большом Взрыве. В частности, когда все тот же Пенроуз упоминает в одной из своих трех книг, посвященных сознанию и физике, об антропном принципе, то он, как и другие, пишет о том, что вероятность случайного «выпадения»  таких констант исчезающе мала. Если бы он допускал существование множества вселенных, то так бы и написал. Насколько я понимаю, у Вас какая-то своя интерпретация антропного принципа. В классической постановке множества вселенных нет. 

Если я не прав, то, как говорится, «ссылку в студию».




> Не понял его мнения, постула редукции ещё никто не отменял. И дело тут не только в измерении некоммутирующих наблюдаемых.


Цейлингер утверждает только, что с его точки зрения все происходит между прибором (макрообъектом, сделанным людьми) и микрообъектом, сознание наблюдателя имеет отношение к процессу измерения только в смысле выбора прибора, в смысле задаваемого Природе вопроса. Измерение координаты и импульса в качестве примера привел уже я, здесь не важно какие именно характеристики измеряются.

P.S. Кажется, я вспомнил одну ссылку. Это диссер Павленко, до которго я так и не доехал и который посвящен "зависанию" теорфизики. В ней стало слишком много чисто теоретических, экспериментально ненаблюдаемых объектов. Мы как раз об этом. Гриб и классическая постановка антропного принципа - это утверждение о наблюдаемой вселенной. Множественные вселенные - это теорфизические поиски в области ненаблюдаемых, чисто теоретических объектов.

----------


## Yuriy

> Я думаю, что то, что наука (копенгагенская интерпретация КМ) поняла  про познание довольно поздно (в 20 веке) с появлением КМ,  в буддизме было установлено давным давно, причем область приложения (эксперимент ) был не над внешнем миром а над процессами в психике человека. Может быть все-таки познание внешнего и внутреннего сходимся в одну точку истины (...).
> 
> Надеюсь что так.


Вот что думает по этому поводу B.A. Wallace (все, сдал книжку):
Wallace B.A. Choosing Reality: A Buddhist view of Physics and the Mind. Snow Lion Publications, Ithaca, New York. 1996.

«The notion that Eastern contemplative science may complement Western technological science may strike many people as bizarre. Physicist Stephen Hawking is an outspoken critic of any such meeting of Eastern and Western knowledge. In an interview with philosopher Renee Weber, he explains his dislike of what he calls mysticism on the grounds that it clouds issues with obscurity and does not provide good theories in Karl Popper’s sense of making definite predictions that can be falsified.

In responding to this objection by a great scientist, we must first acknowledge that much of what passes for mysticism is to Eastern contemplative knowledge what scientism is to scientific knowledge. There is a large market in the West for both phony mysticism and phony science, and both are equally seductive to the dilettante. It requires informed discrimination to glean authentic information from the poplar literature, and mastery of the writings of professional contemplatives and professional scientists requires years of intensive training. It is most unfortunate to discard either body of knowledge as worthless simply because one has not bothered to separate the wheat from the chaff.

Much of professional literature of Buddhist contemplative science is extraordinary precise, lucid, and logically coherent. … Hawking’s comment that people turn to mysticism because they find theoretical physics and mathematics too hard may be true of a few Western dilettantes. But such people would find that serious study and practice of Buddhist contemplative science is at least as challenging as the study of theoretical and experimental physics.

Does Buddhist contemplative science produce theories that make definite predictions that can be falsified? The answer is definitely yes. The primary focus of interest of Buddhist contemplatives, however, has traditionally been quite different that of physicists. The former have been pragmatically concerned chiefly with the nature and problems of human existence and the untapped resources of consciousness. Their writings abound with precise explanation of techniques for refining awareness, balancing the mind, and unveiling its latent powers. Such documents give definite predictions concerning the type of experience that will arise when those methods have been properly executed; and many generations of contemplatives claim to have confirmed them experientially.

Such research has revealed a number of cognitive laws of the universe that are said to have been discovered and verified experientially. Buddhist contemplatives have been far less concerned with physical laws concerning such things as gravity and electricity, so their writings contain few references to purely physical predictions. This does not mean that the forms of heightened awareness that can be cultivated using Buddhist methods cannot be used to explore subtle physical events and the laws govern them. It simply means  that such contemplatives have found other fields of research more compelling.

One who is accustomed to the worldview of modern Western science will likely be very skeptical of the specific Buddhist and Hindu claims of heightened awareness and other mental powers. This is a natural response, for such potentials of the human mind have been largely overlooked in Western civilization, especially since the Scientific Revolution. Productive skepticism, however, does more than complacently rest in the conclusion that such claims must be unfounded. They must be put to the test of experience. If one travels to India or to communities of Tibetan in Asia and patiently seeks out experienced contemplatives, one may find those who posses extraordinary mental powers; but one may first meet with a number of charlatans.

A greater challenge is to test such claims by engaging oneself in Buddhist or Hindu methods of mental training and testing experientially the predicted results. Even modest efforts in the field, when performed correctly under competent guidance, can yield significant results. The task of becoming professional contemplative and profoundly transforming the mind is naturally far more demanding and time-consuming.

Inevitably, some skeptics will complacently nurture their disbelief in knowledge gained using unfamiliar methods, without taking any steps experientially to settle the matter for themselves. Galileo encountered such people when he proclaimed his astronomical discoveries using a primitive telescope. His findings contradicted Aristotelian physics, which was widely accepted by the intellectuals of his day; and some of his opponents reportedly refused to look for themselves through his telescope at such things as lunar craters. Such things simply could not exist, for the prevailing view of the heavens disallowed their presence. Even if craters were visible through the telescope, these adversaries were already convinced that such apparitions were due only to distortions in the lenses. They were apparently not sufficiently motivated to study optics and the technology of  grinding lenses to see whether their assumption were substantiated. These critics thereby removed themselves from participation in the Scientific Revolution, and they were to see their worldview steadily eroded by the science that they chose to ignore (*).

Similar skepticism has been expressed with regard to contemplative discoveries when they cannot be verified by other means. The most frequent charge is that events observed as a result of contemplative training are creations of the observer’s imagination. In fact, many claims of supernormal visions by self-proclaimed mystics can be discarded as fantasies – such dilettantes and charlatans abound in the East and the West. But the prevalence of frauds does not refute the existence of others who have gained profound contemplative experience of various facets of reality.

Buddhist contemplatives claim that upon accomplishing high degrees of mental refinement, it is possible to direct one’s heightened awareness not only to gross physical and mental events here and now, but to events that are extremely subtle of distant in time and space. The great fifth-century Indian Buddhist sage Buddhaghosa lists in Path of Purification five types of heightened awareness, some of which can be of great use in the exploration of nature. He also describes various mental powers of “psychic technology”, which may of interest to people seeking a thorough understanding of the natural laws of the universe (including both physical and mental laws). On the basis of the Buddha’s teachings, Buddhaghosa also explains in detail how each of these types of heightened awareness and mental powers is achieved.

Many of these mental abilities are not unique to Buddhist contemplative science. The great Indian Hindu contemplative Patanjali (possibly a contemporary of Buddhaghosa) also presented methods for developing a wide range of supernormal powers. These techniques, which Patanjali mostly compiled from the discoveries of earlier contemplatives, are different from those set forth by Buddhaghosa; but many of the results appear to be essentially the same. There is certainly widespread agreement among these contemplative traditions as to the immense potential of human consciousness, as an instrument for both investigating and transforming reality” (pp. 141-142).

(*) “Not long ago I heard Jeremy Hayward speak of a conversation with a fellow physicist in which he suggested discussing the implications for physics if precognition were to exist. Hayward presented this simply as a hypothetical event, but his colleague refused to discussed it on the grounds that precognition is an utter impossibility. Scientific discussion founded under the burden of dogma” (p. 217).

----------


## Fermion

> Я тут следую Грибу и Павленко, хотя, конечно, надо смотреть самого Линде. Но когда много вселенных одновременно, то никакого антропного принципа нет, т.к. в одной из многих вселенных просто реализуется подходящий набор констант и все. Нечему удивляться, нет антропного принципа, а есть Бог – «кипящий бульон» вакуума, каждый «пузырь» которого - вселенная.


Я понял Вашу позицию, но с моей точки зрения, все-таки, антропный принцип остается и в этом случае, ему нет дела до множественности вселенных. 





> Если я не прав, то, как говорится, «ссылку в студию».


Без ссылок, тут чистая логика. (A=>B) <=> (!B=>!A).
Вселенная такая какой мы её видим (B), потому что существуем мы (A). Поскольку, если бы вселенная была не такая (!B) (константы сильно другие), то нас бы не было (!A).   Математически это все тождественно, поэтому антропный принцип по сути ничего не объясняет, фактически - это другими словами сказанное утверждение, что во всленной с другими своействами, сильно отличающимися от нашей, жизни (нас) бы не было. Смотрите Хогинга "От большого взрыва до чёрных дыр". Сейчас искать точную цитату нет возможности. Множественность или единственность вселенных тут не причём.

----------


## Yuriy

> Без ссылок, тут чистая логика. (A=>B) <=> (!B=>!A).
> Вселенная такая какой мы её видим (B), потому что существуем мы (A). Поскольку, если бы вселенная была не такая (!B) (константы сильно другие), то нас бы не было (!A).   Математически это все тождественно, поэтому антропный принцип по сути ничего не объясняет, фактически - это другими словами сказанное утверждение, что во всленной с другими своействами, сильно отличающимися от нашей, жизни (нас) бы не было. Смотрите Хогинга "От большого взрыва до чёрных дыр". Сейчас искать точную цитату нет возможности. Множественность или единственность вселенных тут не причём.


Логика ((A=>B) <=> (!B=>!A).), как всегда, безупречна, но мне кажется, что физика отличается от логики и теории множеств и в таком важном моменте. Дело в том, что в логике как бы само собой подразумевается, что одновременно существуют А и не-А, В и не-В, для логики и теории множеств в этом нет никаких проблем.

Когда же мы в нашем физическом случае пишем "не-В", то, как мне кажется, подразумеваем либо возможное, либо актуальное существование не-В.

В первом случае мы попадаем в классическую постановку антропного принципа и вместе с классиками удивляемся тому, что, надо же, было столько возможностей, а Творец выбрал именно такую, в которой есть мы.

Во втором случае мы попадаем в модель множественных вселенных и нам уже нечему удивляться, т.к. реализуются все возможности, в том числе и наша.

Третьего, по-моему, нет.

----------


## Fermion

> Логика ((A=>B) <=> (!B=>!A).), как всегда, безупречна, но мне кажется, что физика отличается от логики и теории множеств и в таком важном моменте.


Антропный принцип вряд ли можно назвать физикой. Но мы отвлеклись, в данном случае он не настолько интересен. 



> Цейлингер утверждает только, что с его точки зрения все происходит между прибором (макрообъектом, сделанным людьми) и микрообъектом, сознание наблюдателя имеет отношение к процессу измерения только в смысле выбора прибора, в смысле задаваемого Природе вопроса. Измерение координаты и импульса в качестве примера привел уже я, здесь не важно какие именно характеристики измеряются.


Да, кажись понял мнение Цейлингера.  В принципе он прав. 
Измерительный прибор по определению является системой, подчиняющейся классическим законам, критерием служит "открытость" всмысле взаимодействия с окружением а не макроскопичность. Такой подход устраняет классическое сознание наблюдателя заменяя его классическим прибором. Замечу также, что в физических экспериментах, где проявляются квантовые свойства, изучаемая система ограниченно взаимодейсвует с измерительным прибором, иначе бы эти квантовые свойства не проявились, любая суперпозиция умирала бы очень быстро, обратно пропорционально энергии взаимодействия.  Возражение или скорее замечание против такого мнения в том, что классические объекты нашего мира являются продолжением нашего классического сознания в том смысле, что  классическое сознание упорядочивает мир в виде классических объектов на основе интесивного взаимодействия. И только в исключительных случаях, когда такое невозможно, мы говорим о странных квантовых явлениях. Два наблюдателя автоматически оказываются в одном и том же классическом мире.  Это разумный подход, устраняющий лишние сущности в этом смысле я согласен с Цайлингером. 

Но мы с Вами как раз говорим, о том что есть и другие подходы.
1) можно ли провести гранцу между квантовым и классическим миром где-нибудь в другом месте, например, отделив сознание от остального мира?
2) можно ли вообще ликвидировать эту границу, оставив единый квантовый мир и "квантового наблюдателя"?

Первый вариант не проходит из-за нашей неизолированности от мира. Я размышляю над вторым и его связи с буддийской практикой.

Сейчас почитаю, что пишет  про проблему измерения Walles.

----------


## Fermion

> Вот что думает по этому поводу B.A. Wallace (все, сдал книжку):
> Wallace B.A. Choosing Reality: A Buddhist view of Physics and the Mind. Snow Lion Publications, Ithaca, New York. 1996.


Согласен с ним в том, что в буддизме важна практика для экспериментальной проверки
теории. Без неё теория бессмысленна. Вполне научный подход - буддийская теория фальсифицируема. 

И не согласен с ним, когда он сводит позицию Хокинга "Я позитивист, который верит, что физические теории являются просто математическими моделями, которые мы создаем; бессмысленно спрашивать, соответствууют ли они реальности, а только лишь - предсказывают ли они наблюдения” к нигилизму. 

Насчет существования атомов в прошлом: Сейчас в нашем прошлом они есть в том смысле что наши атомные модели неплохо описывают прошлые события. Подобным образом флогистон также существует, поскольку позволяет кое что объяснить, как и эфир. Но сегодня атомы уже сменились другими сущностями более элементарными.
Их существование в точности такое же как  существованию всех остальных объектов  - столов, камней, планет.

----------


## Yuriy

> Но сегодня атомы уже сменились другими сущностями более элементарными. И существование в точности такое же как  существованию всех остальных объектов  - столов, камней, планет.


Не совсем:столы, камни, планеты - непосредственно наблюдаемы, а эти "сущности" - нет. Для того, чтобы их "объективировать" нужно произвести процедуру измерения, которая отлична от процедуры наблюдения, с помощью которой мы "объективируем" столы, камни, планеты.

----------


## Yuriy

Поскольку была заявлена тема «Буддизм и физика: проблема измерения», то до сих пор в ее узоре речь естественным образом шла о человеческом знании. 

Ведь измерение производит не кто иной, как человек, экспериментатор, стало быть. Включит в розетку прибор, настроит его, приладит образец в нужное место, закроет крышку, нажмет кнопку и … пока питание не вырубит, самописец будет выписывать кривулю на бумаге. А экспериментатор с теоретиком потом сидят над ней и головы ломают, что же тут самописец им такое нарисовал. 

Где тут влияние сознания наблюдателя на процесс измерения, о котором теоретики и философы столько копий поломали? 

Наблюдатель же смотрит и старательно осознает не движение пера самописца, не мигание лампочек или крышку прибора, чтобы произвести таинственную редукцию волновой функции, т.е. собственно измерение, а занят совсем другим делом. Например, обсуждает результаты последнего футбольного матча, читает очередные новости из мира науки и т.д.

Причем тут влияние сознания наблюдателя на состояние измеряемого объекта? 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=18
При чем тут какой-то выбор мира, какие-то параллельные миры (по Эверетту-Цее-Менскому)? 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=29

Понапридумывали гениальные теоретики ерунду всякую, вешают доверчивым читателям лапшу на уши… Вон классик квантовой механики - фон Нейманн - тот вообще … когда вводил сознание наблюдателя в процесс квантового измерения, иллюстрировал это на примере измерения температуры с помощью ртутного термометра. Всякий, у кого есть термометр, знает, что смотри на него, не смотри - он все равно одну и ту же температуру показывает. Если, конечно, не подышать на него слегка. 

Какой наблюдатель, какое сознание? Чушь!

Ах, да, забыл, тут же … “конструирование”, “взаимозависимое возникновение”… 

А можно ли в этом убедиться, т.е. именно в том, что сознание действительно вполне наблюдаемо-измеряемо может повлиять на физические процессы без помощи каких-то технических приспособлений и т.д., а непосредственно, силою мысле-воления - на собственном опыте, причем не через бесчисленные жизни непрерывной практики, а чуть-чуть побыстрее?.. 

Оказывается, можно, но для этого надо стремиться к запретно-почетному побочному, но зримому плоду практики, которого даже в суттах нет – к психокинезу. Именно так и понимают влияние сознания на физические процессы те физики, которые не слишком побаиваются своих грозных оппонентов, в лучшем случае все сводящих к процедурному игнорированию (не те журналы, мало статей и т.д.),  а в худшем … известно к чему.

Это одна ветвь узора темы 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=18
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=29

Другая ветвь связана с некоторыми допущениями. 

Если встать на позицию прагматиков, таких, например, как небезызвестный С. Хокинг, то тогда нас будет волновать только одна проблема: описание полученных экспериментальных данных и предсказание новых. И больше ничего. А как там устроен мир «на самом деле», за стенами нашей лаборатории, за пределами тех технологий, которые из нее в конце концов выходят – не наше дело. Мы об этом ничего не можем сказать, по крайней мере, сейчас.

Эта позиция, несомненно, привлекательна как своей ответственностью, так и своеобразной скромностью. Люди делают дело и полностью отвечают только за результаты своего труда. 

При этом теоретические, концептуальные затруднения, которые несмотря на экспериментально-технико-технологические успехи прагматизма, не хотят исчезать из его теоретической базы, уходят на периферию систематического внимания. Ведь они не являются существенным препятствием для приложений. В этом нет никаких сомнений, иначе сознание наблюдателя было бы самой главной «переменной» в уравнениях физики. Однако этого нет.

Только небольшое число теоретиков волнуют логические несовершенства успешно работающей теории и ее концептуальные затруднения, да еще в связи с проблемой сознания. Поэтому первая часть необходимого допущения для другой ветви нашего узора – это забота не только о «всех практических нуждах», но и об этих несовершенствах и затруднениях.

Вторая часть еще не-прагматичнее. 

Реалиями теоретика, не ограничивающегося “всеми практически нуждами”, являются не приборы, машины и механизмы, а также не технологии (т.е. не комфорт и безопасность наших организмов), а теории, концепции, гипотезы, которые, правда, в случае успеха позволяют создать новые, более совершенные, более мощные приборы, машины, технологии. Существенно лучше других понимая “необъяснимую эффективность математики в физике” (Е.Вигнер), теоретик начинает придавать хорошо работающим теоретиям, представлениям не только прагматически-описательное значение. Теперь ведь уже никому и в голову не прийдет отказаться от представления о том, что Земля вращается вокруг Солнца. Это - факт, так устроен мир, так есть на самом деле. Но это мы понимаем сейчас, а во времена Коперника его теория была просто гипотезой. 

Этот самый теоретик начинает относиться к некоторым теоретическим представлениям отнюдь не чисто прагматически, не только как к средствам описания экспериментов, но как к чему-то большему, как к тому, что хотя бы отчасти описывает то, что есть “на самом деле”. Но “на самом деле” – это в том числе и без присутствия человека, когда система живет сама по себе, например, частица движется не только в камере Вильсона или в ускорителе, а “сама по себе”.

И тут оказывается, что все та же редукция волновой функции опять выходит на первый план. Она оказывается связанной со знаменитым корпускулярно-волновым дуализмом, который был известным еще сэру Исааку Ньютону. 

На встрече ЕСДЛ с физиками в 1997 г. в Дхармасале Цейлингер честно сказал, что корпускулярно-волновой дуализм до конца не понят. Тот факт, что квантовые объекты, в первую очередь свет, могут вести себя иногда как частицы, а иногда как волны, давно и хорошо известен и очень активно используется, но тем не менее он до конца не понят. 

Физик-теоретик, математик Роджер Пенроуз в своих трех книгах, посвященных теме «сознание и физика» (Новый ум …; Тени…; Большое, малое…) и недавно переведенных на русский язык, расклассифицировал все парадоксы квантовой механики на два типа. Одни он считает преодолимыми, а другие – нет. Здесь важно иметь в виду, что когда какой-то парадокс называют не разрешимым, то при этом делается очень нестандартное утверждение. Ведь обычно логическое несовершенство, логические недостаток теории воспринимается как что-то временное, как что-то такое, что рано или поздно будет устранено. Признание этого логического несовершенства парадоксом, да еще неустранимым, иногда может восприниматься как признание своей интеллектуальной слабости… 

В связи с непониманием дуализма волна-частица, состояния квантовой суперпозиции и ее коллапса А. Зэджонс даже спросил у ЕСДЛ, есть ли в Буддизме такие методы, которые позволили бы практику пережить уровень физреальности, соответствующий квантовой суперпозиции (состояние «волны», из которого «возникают» частицы). Но в такой постановке вопрос имеет смысл только в физике и Зэджонс переформулировал его следующим образом: переживаемо ли в конце концов знание, полученное логическим выводом. 

ЕСДЛ ответил положительно. Если предпосылки истинные, нет ошибок в логическом выводе, то и вывод будет, несомненно, истинным. Мало того, не только истиным, но и переживаемым. Для буддиста это практически очевидно, это одна из основ перехода от философии к медитативной практике. Какой смысл в логических выводах, которые не имеют никакого отношения к практике?

Пенроуз идет в другую сторону, он с ЕСДЛ не встречается, его прямое переживание квантового парадокса не волнует. Он утверждает, что парадокс волна-частица не устраним из квантовой механики. Это не недостаток теории, но так есть, мир устроен парадоксально.

На макроуровне, на уровне обыденного человеческого опыта и эксперимента этот парадокс аналогичен проблеме измерения, когда из спектра квантовых, волновых возможностей измерительный прибор «выбирает» одну и «выдает» как результат измерения (перо самописца дрогнуло и сдвинулось чуть дальше). Свое основное достижение Пенроуз в этих трех книгах так и называет: объективная редукция волновой функции. В отличие от субъективной, которую ввели фон Нейман и Вигнер, его редукция происходит без помощи сознания наблюдателя в изолированной системе, предоставленной самой себе.

Здесь пора заканчивать переход от макроуровня, от проблемы измерения на микроуровень. 

Дальше идет следующая «бисеринка» узора темы - вопрос о сознании.

----------


## Alert

Уважаемый Юрий!

Ваши многостраничные рассуждения о буддизме из стадии просто дилетантских переходят в стадию просто издевательских. Может Вам стоит прежде разобраться хотя-бы с понятием конструирования в буддизме, а потом уже излагать свои мысли? Уверяю Вас, что сейчас Ваше понимание выглядит "шиворот-навыворот"!  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuriy

Вы в очередной раз передергиваете, уважаемый Alert, это сообщение не является рассуждениями о Буддизме. И в нем нет никаких издевательств над кем или чем бы то ни было, Вы просто не поняли, о чем идет речь.

----------


## Alert

Я думаю, на Буддийском форуме не принято в запанибратском тоне употреблять рядом "чушь" и "взаимозависимое возникновение". Если же Ваши пространные монологи не являются рассуждениями о буддизме в т.ч. (например о конструировании или взаимозависимом возникновении) тогда зачем их здесь размещать? По ходу дела Вы высказываете собственное понимание основных буддийских концепций, и понимание это сильно расходится с каноническим. Вам уже неоднократно указывали, - чтобы изучать взаимодействие буддизма и физики, следует досконально знать оба предмета. За физику не скажу, но за буддизм - бесконечно повторяя одно и тоже, Вы пропагандируете здесь собственные искаженные и поверхностные представления о буддизме!

----------


## Yuriy

Дааа… «Слезами горю не помочь»…

Alert, я признателен Вам, как читателю, за то, что Вы так детально описываете свое понимание прочитанного. Просто интересно знать, как читатель может понять то, что я пишу. Точнее говоря, не понять, а еще точнее – навешивать ярлыки, высасывая проблему из своего пальца.

Поясняю. 

Слово «чушь» относится не к следующему предложению, в котором употреблен термин «взаимозависимое возникновение», а к предыдущему абзацу. Читают и, соответственно, понимают текст, написанный по-русски, обычно, сверху-вниз и слева-направо.

В том абзаце, за которым следует вопросительное предложение, а затем слово "чушь", я рассуждаю не о Буддизме, а на самом примитивном, обыденном уровне описываю процесс физического измерения. Так что «возмущаться» здесь нужно не буддисту, а физику. Но у физиков отличное чувство юмора и они (как и люди с хорошим физическим образованием) прекрасно понимают то, что я пишу.

Если будет необходим дальнейший детальный анализ этого сообщения, то я его продолжу.

По поводу досконального знания обоих предметов. Я их продолжаю изучать, в том числе и с помощью БФ. Как и все его участники, проясняющие то, что им не понятно, на форуме. В связи с этим, может быть, Вы вкратце расскажете, что, с Вашей точки зрения, означает термин «конструирование» в Буддизме. Я что-то не припоминаю, чтобы он использовался в тех книгах по Буддизму, которые я прочитал.

Чисто на уровне понимания слова - с "конструированием" у меня ассоциируется существование и "конструктора", т.е. субъекта конструирования, и объекта конструирования, того, из чего конструирруется конструкция. В смысле акцента на не-самосущном существовании и того, и другого гораздо лучше, по-моему, воспринимается термин "взаимозависимое возникновение".

----------


## Fermion

> Не совсем:столы, камни, планеты - непосредственно наблюдаемы, а эти "сущности" - нет. Для того, чтобы их "объективировать" нужно произвести процедуру измерения, которая отлична от процедуры наблюдения, с помощью которой мы "объективируем" столы, камни, планеты.


Мы научились подобной процедуре измерения в детстве.

----------


## Fermion

Добрый день!




> А экспериментатор с теоретиком потом сидят над ней и головы ломают, что же тут самописец им такое нарисовал. 
> 
> Где тут влияние сознания наблюдателя на процесс измерения, о котором теоретики и философы столько копий поломали?



Квантовое измерение по определению - взаимодейсвтие квантовой системы с классической  системой, которую также называют измерительным прибором.
Есть произвол где провести границу между квантовым и классическим "миром".
Для иллюстрации этого произвола приводят упомянутые вами парадоксы кошки Шредингера, друга Шрёдингера и т.д. Однако от "места" проведения этой границы зависит сложность задачи, которая после этого возникнет. Вследствие этого границу проводят так, чтобы изучаемое явление максимально упростилось.
Обычно казывается так, что квантовая система содержит немного степеней свободы и слабо (в течение какого-то времени) взаимодейсвтует с  остальной частью вселенной. Прибор же является _открытой_ системой со огромным числом степеней свободы, поэтому из-за декогеренции все суперпозиции экспоненциально быстро умирают (за время ~ h/Энергия взаимодейсвтия).
Для макрообъектов это время чрезвычайно мало, поэтому с практической точки зрения о квантовом влиянии сознания человека, как макрообъекта размеров порядка метра на наблюдаемое явление речи не идет. 
Однако мысленно можно уменьшать наблюдателя, изолировать его от остальной части вселенной. Что будет происходить? Можно сделать таких маленьких наблюдателей, наверно. Маленьких котов Шредингера уже делают.Только не
понятно, что может осознавать двухуровневая система  :Smilie: .
Все проблемы теории - от того, что никто не понимает откуда этот постулат измерения берётся, его следствия заменяют сферическими конями в вакууме доводя до очевидного "абсурда" - влияния сознания на наблюдаемое явление.
А суть его, по моему мнению в том, что мы не знаем, что такое сознание (по крайней мере я не знаю).  Чтобы понять что-такое психокинез надо вначале понять что же такое это "психо". И никакого психокинеза в обычном понимании в физике нет и телепортации - тоже нет и клонировать (сделать идентичную копию)  тоже нельзя. А Есть проблема измерения - концептуальная трудность квантовой теории.

----------


## Skyku

> А суть его, по моему мнению в том, что мы не знаем, что такое сознание (по крайней мере я не знаю)


Не только Вы.

Вспомнилась эта легкая статья. http://offline.computerra.ru/2004/542/33655/
...
На мой взгляд, в рамках естественнонаучной парадигмы никаких ноуменов сознания нет. Нет особых мистических или социальных сущностей, которые определяют сознание. Все разговоры о социальных или нейрофизиологических причинах сознания ненаучны и являются либо идеологическими артефактами, либо попытками получить грант.
...
Сознание в этой парадигме формируется новой - фрактальной - логикой. В ней сознание не есть результат логических выводов. Это макропаттерн случайных блужданий, трансформаций, перескоков на микроуровне.
...

----------


## Skyku

> Оказывается, можно, но для этого надо стремиться к запретно-почетному побочному, но зримому плоду практики, которого даже в суттах нет – к психокинезу.


Все тот же стиль. Фантазии выдавать за УЖЕ доказанные и очевидные.




> Именно так и понимают влияние сознания на физические процессы те физики, которые не слишком побаиваются своих грозных оппонентов


Как бы кто и что не понимал, задачи что измерения, что исследования - конкретны. Потому - "_Тот факт, что квантовые объекты, в первую очередь свет, могут вести себя иногда как частицы, а иногда как волны, давно и хорошо известен и очень активно используется, но тем не менее он до конца не понят._" - вовсе никакой не факт. А в зависимости от того, какие именно свойства и параметры нас интересуют, такие и получаем результаты.

Возведение же на гипотезах и фантазиях далеко идущих выводов, в самом лучшем (невинном) случае:

Сциентизм (от лат. scientia - наука) - философско-мировоззренческая позиция, согласно которой научное знание (естественно-математическое и техническое) является абсолютной ценностью, а наука в целом истолковывается как главная сила общественного развития. *Сторонники сциентизма преувеличивают значение научного знания в решении социальных проблем*, недооценивают возможности социальных (гуманитарных) наук, не видят негативных последствий научно-технического прогресса.

----------


## Yuriy

> … … …
> А Есть проблема измерения - концептуальная трудность квантовой теории.


Добрый вечер!

Процитированное Вами сообщение написано уже много после 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=18
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=29

в этих сообщениях и раньше я писал о том, что сознание наблюдателя для физики – это концептуальное затруднение, тесно связанное с проблемой измерения. В первой половине «Ветвления узора: переход на микроуровень» я еще раз вернулся к этому затруднению, но уже с, так сказать, обыденной точки зрения. 

Процитированный Вами вопрос




> Где тут влияние сознания наблюдателя на процесс измерения, о котором теоретики и философы столько копий поломали?


чисто риторический и задан только для того, чтобы подчеркнуть, насколько трудно с «практической точки зрения» понять это концептуальное затруднение. В первой половине этого сообщения больше нет никакого особого смысла, оно есть просто напоминание о двух предыдущих сообщениях этой серии, но написанное из несколько иной перспективы, чем раньше.

Напомню точку зрения д.ф.-м.н. М.Б. Менского на проблему измерения и, соответственно, роли сознания наблюдателя в нем. Он считает, что этот узел концептуальных затруднений теоретической физики является мета-физическим в том смысле, что не может быть разрешен в рамках самой теорфизики. Это мост к наукам о человеке, в частности, к психологии. Более общо: мост между двумя культурами (по Ч.Сноу) – естественнонаучной и гуманитарной.

----------


## Skyku

> Он(Менский) считает, что этот узел концептуальных затруднений теоретической физики является мета-физическим в том смысле, что не может быть разрешен в рамках самой теорфизики.


...
Роджер Пенроуз (Roger Penrose) - один из крупнейших физиков-теоретиков нашего времени. Его "твисторная программа" играет большую роль в развитии квантовой теории поля, с его именем связаны спиновые сети, "принцип космической цензуры" (сравнительно популярный рассказ об этих вещах есть в небольшой книге С. Хокинга и Р. Пенроуза "Природа пространства и времени").
...
- Сэр Роджер, главная тематика нашего журнала - информационные технологии и все, что с ними связано. Поэтому нас очень интересуют ваши идеи об искусственном интеллекте, о природе естественного интеллекта, сознания…

- Да, но беда в том, что обычно инфотехнологам не нравится то, что я говорю на эту тему (смеется).

- О, напротив, многим нашим сотрудникам, авторам, читателям ваши выводы близки - например, потому, что большинство прикладников инфотеха скептически смотрят на перспективы создания искусственного разума на компьютере. Не могли бы вы кратко рассказать о том, как развивались в последние несколько лет (после выхода книги "Тени разума") представления о возможных механизмах работы мозга на основе некоторых гипотетических процессов, связанных с квантовой гравитацией?

- К сожалению, в последние годы я нечасто размышлял над этими вопросами. Прежде всего мы должны лучше разобраться в физике, в первую очередь - в проблеме редукции состояний (коллапса волновой функции) в квантовой механике. Думаю, здесь кроется очень серьезная недостающая часть современной физики. Меня больше всего интересует решение именно этой физической проблемы. Если же говорить о понимании работы мозга - то следует еще очень многое узнать и в нейрофизиологии, и в структурной биологии, но это уже не моя профессиональная область. Интересная область, но я в ней аутсайдер и за ее развитием в последнее время внимательно не следил. В основном - вот из-за этого монстра (показывает свою книгу "The Road to Reality" - огромную монографию по теоретической физике), на которого у меня ушло около восьми лет. Из-за него я даже физическими вопросами, затронутыми в "Тенях", занимался мало. Впрочем, мы с коллегами обдумывали один эксперимент по проблеме коллапса волновой функции. Его схема довольно подробно разработана, и сейчас мои коллеги хотят довести ее до практически реализуемого вида. *Но все это не имеет прямой связи с ментальностью (mentality). Мой взгляд на связь проблемы ментальности и проблем квантовой теории, в сущности, прямо противоположен точке зрения, о которой многие даже говорят как об общепринятой.* Она состоит в том, что, исходя из стандартной формулировки квантовой механики, решение парадокса измерения ищут в таких вещах, как воздействие наблюдателя (сознательного наблюдателя), а затем делают вывод, что измерение в действительности происходит где-то в сознании и т. д. Я же по-прежнему думаю, что глубокая связь между квантовой редукцией и ментальностью существует, но имеет совершенно иной характер. Предполагаю, что имеется некоторый объективный физический процесс, который воздействует на редукцию квантового состояния, а работа мозга, ментальность использует эту физику. По-моему, надо в первую очередь атаковать физическую проблематику. Несмотря на всю ее сложность, полагаю, что это все-таки проще, чем продвижение в собственно проблеме ментальности. *На мой взгляд, никакого реального прогресса в понимании ментальности не будет до тех пор, пока мы не достигнем более полного понимания физического мира.* Короче говоря, ответ на ваш вопрос такой: не знаю!
...
(Роджер Пенроуз: "Это - культурная революция сверху!" Журнал "Компьютерра")

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

А.Эйнштейн считал, что буддизм религия будущего.

----------


## Yuriy

*Прото-сознание и природа Будды «индивидуальных» объектов.* 

Впервые столкнувшись с постулированием прото-сознания на уровне элементарных частиц, никак не мог понять, зачем это нужно, если есть антропный принцип или разумные силы, сотворившие универсум и направляющие его эволюцию. Но потом я подумал о том, что если бы все было так хорошо, то откуда в мире столько зла. На что способны люди, особенно в тоталитарных сообществах, в полит-идеологическом противоборстве («наших» против «чужих») со всей чудовищной очевидностью показал ХХ век. Хотя, конечно, все это было известно и раньше. 

Проблема зла неотделима от проблемы свободы воли. Поэтому разумное начало, управляющее универсумом, каким-то образом должно было наделить чем-то «таким» и «индивидуальные» объекты. Но, очевидно, не только людей. И не менее очевидно, что это направление мысли – а с кого начинать? кого первым наделять чем-то «таким»? – приводит сначала к животным, а затем и дальше к неживой природе. 

Насколько я пониманию, то это направление мысли в некотором смысле параллельно теории природы Будды в буддизме. Все ощущающие существа имеют потенциал к просветлению, природа Будды есть также и в неживой природе. Что конкретно это означает? Здесь я ставлю жирное многоточие, т.к. не собираюсь рассуждать на эту тему. 

Перейду в параллельную структуру мысли. Когда я читал книгу Р. Пенроуза «Тени разума…», то мне очень понравилось, как этот великий физик рассуждает о сознании у животных и бактерий. Он это делает, т.к. понимает, что проблема происхождения человеческого сознания уходит корнями в его родную физику, которую он знает как свои пять пальцев. Но прежде чем ей туда уйти, эта проблема «проходит» через всю биосферу. 

О разуме белок и слонов Пенроуз рассуждал, ссылаясь телепрограммы Bbc. Рассуждая о «разуме» бактерии, Пенроуз приводил какие-то экспериментальные данные о том, что бактерии (какой-то амебы) в поисках пищи способны к научению. 

Вся эта мыслительная деятельность в европейском контексте возводится к философии процесса Уайтхеда и монадологии Лейбница. Говорят, что, введя свою философию процесса, существование неких событий сознания (прото-сознания) на самом элементарном уровне, Уайтхед тем самым отказался от всемогущего Бога-Творца, управляющего универсумом. Бога слышат только те, кто способен откликнутся на его призыв, только наделенные прото-сознанием. 

Что же делает Пенроуз, «пройдя» с проблемой генезиса человеческого сознания через биосферу и добравшись до своей родной физики, до своих родных элементарных частиц? 

Он берет все ту же проблему редукции волновой функции, родовую травму квантовой механики, но уже не на уровне проблемы измерения, не на уровне проблемы активности сознания наблюдателя, а на уровне отдельной частицы (здесь есть проблема движения квантовых объектов, внутренняя проблема квантовой механики) и постулирует, что ее «прото-сознание» «мерцает» в момент перехода волна-частица. В этот таинственный момент перехода из одной формы существования в другую с волной-частицей происходит что-то «такое». Не само по себе квантовое поле разумно, не сама по себе частица обладает кроме массы, импульса, спина и т.д. еще и прото-ментальностью, а вот в это мгновение перехода этот будущий разум «мерцает» своим прото-сознанием. Согласно теоретическим оценкам, этот акт "мерцания" прото-сознания у эизолированной элементарной частицы спонтанно происходит один раз в 100 000 000 лет. 

Гений физики связывает проблему движения с проблемой сознания. 

Насколько я помню, Анри Бергсон также считал, что сознание живых существ, способных к целенаправленному движению, связано с их способностью двигаться. 

Имеющий уши слышать, да слышит.

----------


## Fermion

> ... будущий разум «мерцает» своим прото-сознанием. Согласно теоретическим оценкам, этот акт "мерцания" прото-сознания у эизолированной элементарной частицы спонтанно происходит один раз в 100 000 000 лет.


Какая-то странная оценка - 100 000 000 лет,  не зависит ни от типа 
частицы ни от окружения. Правда если учесть, что абсолютно не ясно что же
там "мерцает", то и данную величину можно сделать какой угодно. 
Для справки, какие есть числа в физике ЭЧ. Время жизни электрона > 10^24 лет, фотона - бесконечно, для протона эксперименты ставят нижний предел что-то около 10^32 лет, нейтрон живет около 1000 секунд,  остальные
короткоживущие, мюон - 2 мкс, тау лептон - 10^-15 сек и т.д.
Допустим "мерцание" происходит за счет гравитации (именно с помощью
гравитации Пенроуз хочет объяснить декогеренцию и редукцию), 
тогда время = h/(энергию гравитационного взаимодействия)
Возмьем изолированную частицу.
t = h/(Gmm/r)
r=h/mc (комптоновская длина волны)
t=h^2/Gm^3c. 
G=7*10^-8 (грав. пост)
h=10^-27 (пост. планка)
Для электрона m=10^-27г
откуда по размерности находим ответ t=2*10^24 сек = 10^17 лет.
Много больше вышеуказанной оценки  10^8 лет.
Посмотрим для стабильной тяжёлой частицы (протона) (m_p  = 1GeV=2*10^3 me) : t = 10^17/(2*10^3)^3 = 10^7 лет.
Ну чтож очень даже близко, но по физическому смыслу - это не то что надо. 
Для изолированной частицы - это вовсе не время декогеренции, а времена
флуктуации в собственном гравитационном поле.  Для сведения - воемя флуктуации за счет  слабого взаимодействия - 10^-24 сек.

Для декогеренции,видимо, нужно рассмотреть взаимодействие с гравитационным полем Земли. Энергия взаимодействия: E = g m r
t = h/(gmr) = h /(g m h/mc) = с/g = 3*10^10/1000 = 3*10^7 сек =  1 год.
Слишком мало.
В популярных статьях читал, что Пенроуз предложил эксперимент с рентгеновскими фотонами в космосе. Для этого эксперимента - 1 год слишком
большая величина.  Для электронов получится очень мало - 10^-13 сек. (так как размер электрона на 20 порядков меньше размера Земли)
Возьмем фотоны двигающиеся на расстояниях порядка размера Земли, то получим t = h/(g ch/L R) = 1/(gc)*L/R, где L - длина волны рентгеновского фотона (пусть будет (10^-6 cm) ), то t = 3*10^7  * 10^-6/10^9 = 3*10^-8 cек.
Тоже слишком мало, интересно зачем ему рентгеновские фотоны. 

В общем, у меня большие сомнения в том, что оценка в сто миллионов лет не взялось с потолка. 

Не могли бы Вы дать точную цитату, как получена эта цифра?

----------


## Yuriy

Хорошо, напрягусь, поищу.

----------


## Yuriy

Вот, все-таки есть кое-что, хотя и без вычислительных подробностей. Он берет в качестве примера движение макро-объекта (lamp) и пишет:

“I am going to regard the superposition of the one state plus the other  as an unstable state – it is a bit like a decaying particle or a uranium nucleus or something like that, where it might decay into one state or another and there is  a certain time scale associated with the decay. It is a hypothesis that it is unstable, but this instability is to be an implication of the physics we do not understand. To work out the time scale, consider the energy E which it would take to displace one instance of the lamp away from the gravitational field of the other. …

		T = h/E

… Let me finish by examining the explicit time-scales that arise in the approach I am promoting … What are the decay times for real systems in which these space-time superposition take place? For a proton (provisionally considered to be a rigid sphere), the time-scale is a few million years. That is good, because we know from interferometer  experiments with single particles that we do not see this type of thing happening.  So, this is consistent. If one took a water speck with radius, say, 10-5 cm, the decay time would be a few hours; if it were a micron in radius, the decay time would be a twentieth of a second and, if as much as a thousandth of a centimetre, it would take about a millionth of a second” (The large, the small, the human mind, p. 87-89).

Похоже я прибавил протону пару порядков.

----------


## Yuriy

> Правда если учесть, что абсолютно не ясно что же там "мерцает", то и данную величину можно сделать какой угодно.


Оставаясь на уровне общих идей и 3 монографий Пенроуза 1989-1997 гг., можно пояснить, что там «мерцает», примерно так. Он вводит онтологию, постулируя неразрешимость следующих (Z-)парадоксов квантовой механики: дуализм волна-частица, null measurements, спин и нелокальность. К разрешимым (X-)парадоксам он относит проблему измерения, т.е. переход от квантового уровня к макроскопическому (наиболее известный пример - кошка Шредингера). 

”My view is that we must learn to snooze happily with the Z-mysteries but the X-mysteries should be crossed off when we have a batter theory. I stress that this is very much my own view of the X-mysteries. Many others view the (apparent?) paradoxes of quantum theory in a different light – or, I should say, in many different lights!” (The large, the small… p. 64).

Таким образом, он вводит Реальность, постулируя дуализм волна-частица, как неразрешимый парадокс квантовой механики. После этого описывает свою объективную редукцию изолированной квантовой системы (с помощью гравитационного «самодействия») и связывает спонтанный коллапс волновой функции с «мерцанием» (это слово я придумал) прото-сознания этой системы.

К чему он пришел в конце концов можно узнать из его последней работы ”The Road…”

----------


## Fermion

> What are the decay times for real systems in which these space-time superposition take place? For a proton (provisionally considered to be a rigid sphere), the time-scale is a few million years. That is good, because we know from interferometer  experiments with single particles that we do not see this type of thing happening.  So, this is consistent. If one took a water speck with radius, say, 10-5 cm, the decay time would be a few hours; if it were a micron in radius, the decay time would be a twentieth of a second and, if as much as a thousandth of a centimetre, it would take about a millionth of a second” (The large, the small, the human mind, p. 87-89).
> 
> Похоже я прибавил протону пару порядков.


Спасибо, этот вопрос ясен. Собственно, отведение особой роли гравитации в этом "мерцании" лишь гипотеза. Вместо гравитации можно взять другое взаимодействие, которое будет "мерцать" гораздо быстрее. Кроме того, как я уже говорил, эта величина (время флуктуации собственного гравитационного поля протона) не имеет прямого отношения к декогеренции и, следовательно, к проблеме измерения. Думаю,что Пенроуз просто иллюстрирует масштаб гравитационного взаимодействия. Ничего больше утрвеждать не могу, поскольку надо детально читать его статьи с описанием планируемого экспреимента, в частности.

----------


## Fermion

> Оставаясь на уровне общих идей и 3 монографий Пенроуза 1989-1997 гг., можно пояснить, что там «мерцает», примерно так. Он вводит онтологию, постулируя неразрешимость следующих (Z-)парадоксов квантовой механики: дуализм волна-частица, null measurements, спин и нелокальность. К разрешимым (X-)парадоксам он относит проблему измерения, т.е. переход от квантового уровня к макроскопическому (наиболее известный пример - кошка Шредингера). 
> 
> ”My view is that we must learn to snooze happily with the Z-mysteries but the X-mysteries should be crossed off when we have a batter theory. I stress that this is very much my own view of the X-mysteries. Many others view the (apparent?) paradoxes of quantum theory in a different light – or, I should say, in many different lights!” (The large, the small… p. 64).
> 
> 
> К чему он пришел в конце концов можно узнать из его последней работы ”The Road…”


Честно говоря я ничего не понял. По моему мнению, дуализм волна-частица как раз и связан с проблемой измерения. До измерения пишем уравнения как для волны, после измерения имеем зерно на фотополенке, как для камешка -
произошла редукция волнового пакета. Спин и нелокальность  - это тоже проблема измерения, имхо.  Переход микрообъект -макрообъект -это и вправду разрешимая проблема в рамках теории декогеренции.

----------


## Yuriy

> Кроме того, как я уже говорил, эта величина (время флуктуации собственного гравитационного поля протона) не имеет прямого отношения к декогеренции и, следовательно, к проблеме измерения. Думаю,что Пенроуз просто иллюстрирует масштаб гравитационного взаимодействия.


Пенроуз связал коллапс волновой функции (и, соответственно, измерение) с гравитацией. В этом состоит его идея объективной редукции волновой функции. Если бы он иллюстрировал масштаб гравитационного взаимодействия, то он так бы и написал, в процитированном отрывке он доводит свою идею объективной редукции до числа.

----------


## Yuriy

> Честно говоря я ничего не понял. По моему мнению, дуализм волна-частица как раз и связан с проблемой измерения. До измерения пишем уравнения как для волны, после измерения имеем зерно на фотополенке, как для камешка - произошла редукция волнового пакета. Спин и нелокальность  - это тоже проблема измерения, имхо.  Переход микрообъект -макрообъект -это и вправду разрешимая проблема в рамках теории декогеренции.


Пенроуз также утверждает связь между дуализмом волна-частица – редукцией волнового пакета и проблемой измерения. Насколько я понимаю, его различение Z- и Х-парадоксов связано не только с тем, разрешима некоторая проблема или нет, но и с выбором онтологии. Ведь он не-прагматик и поэтому постулирует существование и волны (волновой комплекснозначной функции – микромир живет не с действительными числами, как макромир, а с комплексными!), и частицы, а также некоторого реального физического процесса, который он называет «объективной редукцией волновой функции». Когда он пишет о Z-парадоксах, то тем самым вводит некую реальность. (Дорогу к которой он, судя по всему, описывает в своей последней книге “Road to the Reality”)

Но здесь есть еще одна тонкость, ведь Пенроуз не только физик-теоретик, но еще и математик, который занимается человеческим сознанием, полемизируя с апологетами искусственного интеллекта. И поэтому он говорит примерно следующее.

Сознание человека (и не только его) не может быть промоделировано на компьютере, т.е. оно не-алгоритмизируемо. Причем не только в своих высших проявлениях, но и в самых элементарных актах, например, зрительного восприятия. При этом он, конечно, не сомневается в том, что можно создать сколько угодно хорошую имитацию, которую будет довольно трудно уличить в не-сознательности. Его конечным аргументом  является известная теорема Геделя, в этом не оригинален и до него философы в качестве контраргумента апологетам ИИ, ссылались на эту теорему. Пенроуз хорошо понимает, насколько условен ее перенос с формальных аксиоматических систем на процесс человеческого мышления, но тем не менее он это делает.

Поскольку он связывает свою объективную редукцию с прото-сознанием частиц, то он также наделяет ее свойством невычислимости. Насколько я понимаю, хорошей иллюстрацией того, что означает это понятие в связи с гравитацией и различными геометриями 4-многообразий, является пример математической задачи по классификации топологий 4-многообразий. Ведь все рассуждения Пенроуза о его редукции проходят на уровне флуктуаций гравитационного поля = метрики пространства-времени = флуктуацией его геометрии. Если уж мы дошли до того, что интересуемся флуктуациями геометрии пространства-времени, то в самой общей постановке это соответствует классификации топологий 4-многообразий. Эта задача была решена математиками и было показано, что невозможно построить алгоритм, который за конечное число шагов классифицирует топологии 4-многообразий. 

Пенроуза очень сильно критиковали и я не знаю всех деталей этой критики, но мне кажется, что в его идеях есть некоторая последовательность и целостность.

----------


## Fermion

Добрый день!




> Пенроуз также утверждает связь между дуализмом волна-частица
> 
> (Дорогу к которой он, судя по всему, описывает в своей последней книге “Road to the Reality”)


Для конструктивного диалога о том, что имеет в виду Пенроуз мне необходимо прочитать его книги. Вы, ссылаясь на него, излагаете собственное понимание его слов. Так что здесь я диалог вести не готов.
Вы пишите, что он постулирует комплексную волновую функцию, как имеющую особую реальность. Здесь я могу согласиться и несогласиться с этим утверждением. Не соглашусь, поскольку абсолютную фазу этой волновой функции невозможно измерить. Как может быть реальным то, что не поддается измерению? Могу согласиться, если постулировать её реальность в смысле соотвествия результату наблюдения - как способ вычисления  среднего от оператора наблюдаемой величины. Важен контекст в котором написано то или иное утверждение. И вообще само
слово "реальность" не имеет отношения к физике  :Smilie: ), а скорее к философии.  Можно много говорить о реальности и нереальности, но это ничего не изменить в формализме теории.
Пенроуз говорит о редукции, как о физическом механизме, следовательно он должен модифицировать постулаты КМ,
добавив что-то такое странное в уравнение шрёдингера. Просто так, добавив гравитацию - это сделать не получится. Это скорее всего приведет к нарушению унитарности матрицы эволюции, что очень неприятно.  
Это мое понимание КМ.  Как он преодолевает эти проблемы, вот что не ясно. 
Надеюсь, вы меня понимаете? Вообще, изучали ли вы КМ
и в каком объеме? Можете ли вы мне объяснить каков именно механизм гравитационной редукции? Или надо читать статьи? 
 Пошарив в архивах статей нашел:
http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0210001
с предложение эксперимента о проверке гипотезы гравитационной декогеренции. 
Исходной статьи c идями Пенроуза:
"R. Penrose , Wavefunction Collapse as a Real Gravitational Effect (R Penrose) in A. Fokas et al. (Eds.), Mathematical
Physics 2000 (Imperial College, London, 2000)."
Я не нашел ни в электронном виде в сети ни в нашей городоской научной библиотеке. 
Вот ссылка на сайт издателства http://www.icpress.co.uk/books/physics/p195.html 
Пока они мне ничего не ответили.
Если у вас вдруг есть эта статья, то
был бы очень признателен за копию. 

Ну а книги как-нибудь на досуге прочитаю.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще странно, как во фразе "внешние объекты лишены самобытия, их существование лишь номинально" можно услышать иллюзорность мира  :Smilie: 
Речь ведь очень ясным образом идет о том, что иллюзорны ОБЪЕКТЫ, как нечто самостоятельно. Иначе говоря, мы считаем камень самостоятельным объектом. Однако, он в действительности, ничем, кроме нашего представления о его бытии, не отличается от пространства вокруг этого камня. Мы просто вводим принцип различения границ объектов, и даем разным объектам названия. При чем же здесь иллюзорность?  :Smilie: 
Пока мы не смотрели в микроскопы камень был целым, или пресованным из кусочков других видов камней, потом он стал состоять из молекул и атомов, а те из протонов и электронов. Но это же все НОМИНАЛЬНО. Мы отделяем протон, как ИМЕНОВАННЫЙ объект от некоего пространства, в котором этот протон находится. Смысл фразы в том, что МЫ придаем существование некоторой части пространства в виде объекта, сущности. Однако этот объект является неотъемлемой частью пространства. Мы не можем оборвать все его связи и сказать - вот пространство, а во объект, и они независимы. Мы лишь игнорируем одни связи, когда исследуем другие. 
Нда... Вот так и рождается глубокая философия  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Yuriy

> И вообще само слово "реальность" не имеет отношения к физике ), а скорее к философии.


Хокинг называет Пенроуза платоником, т.к. он постулирует некую реальность. 
В своих книгах Пенроуз описывает модель трех миров Поппера, модификация двухуровневой онтологии Платона. Вслед за Поппером Пенроуз считает, что существует не только вещественный мир, но и психический мир, а также мир идей, который управляет первым миром. В то же время «Тени разума…» заканчиваются примерно таким высказыванием, воспроизвожу по памяти и по английскому варианту, который читал примерно 10 лет назад.

"Нет трех миров, а есть только один, единый мир, подлинного отблеска которого мы еще не видели".

Но это, конечно, гораздо ближе к философии, чем к экспериментальной физике… Однако, говорят, что экспериментальная физика зиждится на неких мета-физических предпосылках. Сам процесс измерения, например, а также наблюдения…




> Пенроуз говорит о редукции, как о физическом механизме, следовательно он должен модифицировать постулаты КМ,
> добавив что-то такое странное в уравнение шрёдингера. Просто так, добавив гравитацию - это сделать не получится. Это скорее всего приведет к нарушению унитарности матрицы эволюции, что очень неприятно.  
> Это мое понимание КМ. Как он преодолевает эти проблемы, вот что не ясно. 
> Надеюсь, вы меня понимаете?


В книгах "Новый ум...", "Теми разума...", "Большое, малое и человеческий разум" (в конце этой книге дана дискуссия с Хокингом и Шимони) Пенроуз не модифицирует уравнение Шредингера.




> Вообще, изучали ли вы КМ и в каком объеме?


Собственно КМ я изучал в рамках полуголдового курса мехмата МГУ. 




> Можете ли вы мне объяснить каков именно механизм гравитационной редукции? Или надо читать статьи?


Сейчас отключюсь и найду ссылки на саттьи Пенроуза и Хамероффа и вывешу их. Если Вы в них найдете, что-то существенно отличное от того, что я уже написал, то буду очень рад.

----------


## Yuriy

Btr, Это Вы к чему? По поводу какого именно сообщения?

----------


## Yuriy

В 1996 г. Пенроуз вместе с Хамероффом (в нефизических журналах) опубликовал две статьи по сознанию, где в том числе описана и объективная редукция. Это первые две статьи в списке публикаций на сайте Хамероффа
http://www.quantumconsciousness.org/publications.html

Вот еще старая полемика Пенроуза со своими критиками и здесь есть кое-что о том, в связи с какими теориями по модификации КМ он развивает свои идеи.

*Beyond the Doubting of a Shadow*
A Reply to Commentaries on Shadows of the Mind 

Roger Penrose
Mathematical Institute 
24-29 St. Giles 
Oxford OX1 3LB 
U.K. 

Copyright (c) Roger Penrose 1996 
PSYCHE, 2(23), January 1996
http://psyche.cs.monash.edu.au/v2/ps...3-penrose.html

KEYWORDS: artificial intelligence, free will, Gödel's theorem, mathematics, microtubules, Platonism, quantum mechanics. 

REPLIES TO: 

1. Bernard J. Baars: Can physics provide a theory of consciousness? 
2. David J. Chalmers: Minds, machines, and mathematics 
3. Solomon Feferman: Penrose's Gödelian argument 
4. Stanley A. Klein: Is quantum mechanics relevant to understanding consciousness? 
5. Tim Maudlin: Between the motion and the act.... 
6. John McCarthy: Awareness and understanding in computer programs 
7. Daryl McCullough: Can humans escape Gödel? 
8. Drew McDermott: [STAR] Penrose is wrong 
9. Hans Moravec: Roger Penrose's gravitonic brains

CONTENTS 

1. General remarks 
2. Some technical slips in Shadows 
3. The central new argument of Shadows 
4. The "bare" Gödelian case 
5. Gödel's "theorem-proving machine" 
6. The issue of errors 
7. The "unknowability" issue 
8. AI and MJC 
9. Mathematical Platonism 
10. What has Gödel's theorem to do with physics? 
11. How could physics actually help? 
12. State-vector reduction 
13. Free will 
14. Some remarks on biology 
15. What is consciousness?

----------


## Aion

> Кажись это как раз аргумент ЗА антропный принцип.


Кажись ещё один аргумент нашли...

----------


## Юань Дин

> Я думаю, что мысль о параллельности философии взаимозависимого возникновения и антропного принципа интересна не только мне,  но и любому другому образованному человеку, который не забывает о своем образовании, выйдя из медитации.


Жаль, что человек, поднявший такую интересную тему, заблокирован и не может развивать ее дальше. Особенно его рассуждения ценны тем, что он находится вне буддизма (если то, что написано под ником, верно), а значит, не предвзят.

----------


## Юрий К.

"Скрываясь" под другим ником,  продолжаю борьбу с баоистами.  :Smilie: 

Так и не выучил все необходимые термины, т.е. просто не помню названия цепочки взаимозависимого возникновения (что за что "цепляется"), но на данный момент полагаю, что эти параллельные пересекаются на стадии формы, т.е. в ту долю секунды, когда срабатывают рефлексы нормальной физиологии и человек просто понимает, осознает, что же он воспринимает. Как бы целиком "включается" мир людей, человеческое восприятие. Антропный принцип, в часности, эта 1/137 - гарант того, что в космосе может существовать жизнь и homo sapiens. Сам факт моего пребывания на БФ свидетельствует, что антропный принцип здесь все еще действует.  :Smilie: 

В том, что я еще помню о проблеме измерения-редукции волновой функции, это соответствует интерпретации Эверетта. 

Первым на возможную роль сознания в квантовом измерении обратил внимание Вигнер. Он разорвал "дурную бесконечность" измеряющих друг друга приборов (как-то же надо перейти от линейных квантов в макронелинейщину) и ввел сознание. Его поддержал фон Нейманн, но они полагали, что сознание наблюдателя как бы определяет исход одного измерения. Эверетт "подключил" целый мир: каждому возможному результату измерения соответсвует целый мир с наблюдателем, находящимся в соответствующем "состоянии сознания" (идею Эверетта в 2000-2002 гг. развил Менский).

Больше всего в проблеме измерения в трактовке Вигнера мне нравится его парадокс друга физика. Он возникает по той же причине, что и "дурная бесконечность" измеряющих друг друга приборов. Ведь во время восприятия-осознания квантового измерения наблюдатель сам находится в квантовом состоянии.

Кто же его оттуда выведет?

Вот тут Вигнер вводит второго наблюдателя, друга физика, который спрашивает у него: "А что ты видел?". Тем самым взвращая его в посюсторонний мир. Физика и физики неразрывно связаны! Это абсолютно гениально. 

Но в то же время Вигнер не может отказать первому наблюдателю в способности самому понять, осознать, что же он воспринял "в квантовом состоянии". Отсюда и парадокс. Это работа 1963 г.

Мне кажется, что парадокс друга физика Вигнера нужен и при интерпретации Эверетта. Ведь чел, находящийся на пересечении бесконечного (по Менскому, который хочет учесть возможность психокинеза) числа квантовых миров, должен как-то вернуться к нормальному житью-бытию Он это делает сам либо к нему подходит его друг и говорит, мол, хватит шизовать, че узрел-то?

Это тоже своеобразное взаимозависмое возникновение: какой результат измерения не слишком безумен, за какую работу, идею, проект скорее всего будет "цепляться" физик, чтобы остаться в сообществе своих коллег.  :Smilie:

----------

Karadur (06.09.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Физика и физики неразрывно связаны! Это абсолютно гениально.


Связаны психологией. Это для буддиста абсолютно естественно... :Cool:

----------


## Юрий К.

Я бы не отнес это к психологии, скорее к физиологии, к биологии… Ведь макромир, в котором мы живем вместе с другими биосуществами за Земле, держится на законах сохранения массы, энергии, импульса. Представить себе, что в физической лаборатории ни с того ни с сего на макроуровне нарушается один из этих законов – не возможно. 

Этого не может быть потому, что этого не может быть никогда. 

Слонопотамы, люди (простые смертные), крокодилы, собаки, муравьи и пчелы не смогут жить в таком мире, где эти законы спонтанно нарушаются на макроуровне. 

Другой фундаментальный факт, в котором я ни секунды не сомневаюсь, состоит в том, что в … сакральных пространствах, где люди так или иначе в своих ритуалах обращаются к силам, стоящим за порядком этого мира, за антропным принципом, эти законы сохранения могут нарушаться. Пример: появление жидкостей на поверхностях икон. 

У меня рука не поворачивается связывать это с психологией. Не заслуживает она такого уровня фундаментальности.   :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Я бы не отнес это к психологии, скорее к физиологии, к биологии…


А как же принцип дополнительности Бора?  Ну а вообще, мне совершенно непонятно, почему именно физиология и биология связывают физиков с физикой - у физиков, по-Вашему, нет ни психик, ни сознаний, а есть только биологические организмы, функционирующие по законам физики, химии, биологии? 



> Ведь макромир, в котором мы живем вместе с другими биосуществами за Земле, держится на законах сохранения массы, энергии, импульса. Представить себе, что в физической лаборатории ни с того ни с сего на макроуровне нарушается один из этих законов – не возможно. 
> Этого не может быть потому, что этого не может быть никогда. 
> Слонопотамы, люди (простые смертные), крокодилы, собаки, муравьи и пчелы не смогут жить в таком мире, где эти законы спонтанно нарушаются на макроуровне.


Извините за нескромный вопрос - Вы случайно не "технарь"? Во-первых,  людей к "биосуществам" относить некорректно, скорее уж  к "социосуществам", поскольку социальное - это результат снятия противоречия между природным и общественным. Во-вторых, макромир в котором мы живём, держится на множестве законов, не менее фундаментальных, чем законы сохранения, например, на законе кармы, или на законе взаимозависимого возникновения. А в-третьих, поясните, пожалуйста, каким образом нарушение или ненарушение законов относится к связи физиков с физикой, я, увы, пока этого не понимаю... :Mad: 





> Другой фундаментальный факт, в котором я ни секунды не сомневаюсь, состоит в том, что в … сакральных пространствах, где люди так или иначе в своих ритуалах обращаются к силам, стоящим за порядком этого мира, за антропным принципом, эти законы сохранения могут нарушаться. Пример: появление жидкостей на поверхностях икон. 
> 
> У меня рука не поворачивается связывать это с психологией. Не заслуживает она такого уровня фундаментальности.


Напрасно Вы так недооцениваете психологию. По-моему, очень вредно забывать о фундаментальном буддийском мировоззренческом принципе: всё многообразие физического мира с его законами и беззаконием целиком и полностью содержится не где-то, а в психике, выйти за пределы которой мы (по крайней мере, пока кривляемся в сансаре) не в состоянии. Ну а что касается жидкости на поверхности икон, почему бы просто не признать: да, это чудо, то есть проявление действия иных, сверхприродных сил? См., например:


> Чудо есть победа благодатных, сверхприродных сил над теми природными силами, которые обязательно действуют планомерно, а не отмена закономерности в порядке природы. Закон не должен быть персонифицирован, закон есть лишь способ единообразного действия данных сил. Сам закон остается в силе даже в том случае, если данные силы побеждаются силами иными... Чудо разумнее необходимости, чудо согласно со смыслом мира. В чуде возвращается разум и смысл, осуществляется высшее назначение бытия... Нельзя смешивать разум с необходимостью, как то делают рационалисты. Давящая закономерность природы порождена совсем не разумом, и потому она лишь необходима. Победа чудесного над порядком природы есть победа разума и смысла. Разумен порядок свободы, а не порядок природы.
> 
> Николай Бердяев
>  Философия свободы

----------


## Юрий К.

Прежде, чем подумать, что ответить на ваши замечания, скажу, что по основному образованию я не технарь. Хуже, математик.

Если я правильно понимаю, Аion, то имею честь беседовать с психологом, психотерапевтом?

----------

Aion (06.09.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Если я правильно понимаю, Аion, то имею честь беседовать с психологом, психотерапевтом?


 С юнгианским  психоаналитиком, но по молодости я прикладной космофизикой баловался, а потом какое-то время философствовал, пока система образования не "сколлапсировала"...

----------


## Юрий К.

Ремарка в сторону. Несмотря на то, что элита БФ ну очень не любит Юнга, его совместные работы с Паули пользуются очень большим вниманием некоторых западных буддистов, которые вместе с буддизмом ценят и  свое образование, и достижения своих гениев.

----------

Aion (06.09.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> А как же принцип дополнительности Бора?  Ну а вообще, мне совершенно непонятно, почему именно физиология и биология связывают физиков с физикой - у физиков, по-Вашему, нет ни психик, ни сознаний, а есть только биологические организмы, функционирующие по законам физики, химии, биологии? 
> 
> Во-первых,  людей к "биосуществам" относить некорректно, скорее уж  к "социосуществам", поскольку социальное - это результат снятия противоречия между природным и общественным. Во-вторых, макромир в котором мы живём, держится на множестве законов, не менее фундаментальных, чем законы сохранения, например, на законе кармы, или на законе взаимозависимого возникновения. А в-третьих, поясните, пожалуйста, каким образом нарушение или ненарушение законов относится к связи физиков с физикой, я, увы, пока этого не понимаю...


Будем помнить, что роль сознания в квантовом измерении –  это игры теоретиков, которые не могут состыковать законы микро и макромира. «Для всех практических нужд» проблем нет. Прибор работает, когда экспериментатор курит в коридоре или спит. :Smilie: 

Поэтому связь физиков и физики в смысле парадокса друга физика – это гениальное (имхо) творение Вигнера, которое еще не оценено по достоинству. 

Как я понимаю,  в плане познания физзаконов Природы полностью актуальна метафора Галилея: Книга Природы написана на языке математики, а физики ее умеют читать. 

Правда, со сменой парадигм Но ее (смену) можно понять как переворачивание страниц, чтоб не было скучно.  :Smilie:  Это если думать на языке христианского мифа, на языке буддийского тоже понятно. Мирная беседа с Брахмой, который  уже 300 лет отвечает на вопросы об устроении мира, при появлении которого он присутствовал. Откуда еще физики могут все это узнать, если сами мир не сотворили и не помнят, как присутствовали при этом? Только от того, кто в курсе дела.  :Smilie: 

По Галилею физики – это ж натуральные боговидцы! Причем здесь психология?  :Smilie:  

Вы же не будете до бесконечности расширять современную академическую психологию, которая не в состоянии справиться со многими проявлениями нашего опыта (респектабельная ссылка  может быть приложена). Психология находится еще в очень нежном возрасте. А тут взрослые люди устроением мира занимаются.  :Smilie:  Буддийское утверждение о том, что "все это" связано с нами, нашей психикой, сознанием я умею понимать только в смысле антропного принципа. По-другому не понимаю, извините.

Это - «роль сознания наблюдателя» в классической физике. От него ничего не зависит, законы классической физики инварианты относительно преобразований координат. С появлением квантовой механики физический наблюдатель попытался просочиться в святое святых физики – измерение. Но … его там до сих пор никто не заметил.  :Smilie: 

У физиков есть и психика, и сознание, но познают они то, что выходит за рамки индивидуального сознания, психики, что существует гораздо дольше не только отдельного человека, но и 10 поколений – время жизни науки нового времени. Поэтому если и говорить о связи физиков и физики в духе Вигнера, то это не психология, хотя, наверное, и не классика (по Галилею). 


*Теперь о законах сохранения и чуде в контексте данной темы.* 

Под «миром» я имел в виду физреальность, конечно.  

В исходной постановке речь шла об антропном принципе и проблеме квантового измерения. Их связи с  буддизмом (философией взаимозависимого возникновения).

Если бы физики не держались мертвой хваткой за законы сохранения не только в классической физике, но и в квантовой, то не было бы очень и очень многих технико-технологических достижений _нового и новейшего времени_.

Антропный принцип и законы сохранения. Если взять приведенную вами  1/137, то главное в ней то, из каких фундаментальных постоянных она «сделана». Это постоянные разных уровней: постоянная Планка и заряд электрона в покое – квантовый уровень, скорость света – мега уровень. В физике не существует общепризнанной теории, которая бы объединяла эти уровни. Но язык законов сохранения – это самый фундаментальный язык физики _ на каждом из уровней по отдельности_ (микро, макро, мега). 

Я привел чудо с конденсацией жидкостей на поверхностях икон, как один из наиболее радикальных примеров отличия сакральных пространств от физреальности. Это нарушение закона сохранения вещества на макроуровне.

К теме он имеет отношение потому, что я думаю, что дело здесь все-таки в специфике физического наблюдения, в специфике физики, современной науки как традиции трансляции знания. Кажется, Чарльз Тарт когда-то предложил идею о том, что каждому состоянию сознания соответствует своя наука.  

Если для религиозных традиций характерна культивация тех или иных измененных состояний сознания (удобный, но не очень удачный термин для обобщенного обозначения транслируемого традицией индивидуального опыта), то своими текстами и техсредствами физика, естествознание транслируют _состояние сознания нормального бодрствования_. Физическому наблюдателю для наблюдения, как и любому мирянину в его повседневной жизни, не нужны никакие измененные состояния сознания.

Творчество ученых («чтение» Книги Природы по Галилею) – это индивидуальный прорыв, не обычное состояние бодрствования («измененное состояние сознания»), но оно не «технологизировано», как, скажем, молитвенное общение с Богом в христианстве или медитативное постижение пустоты в буддизме. Более того, тексты физики, современной науки не передают состояние сознания их авторов в момент творческого прорыва. А некоторые священные тексты – передают.

По сути ваша цитата из Бердяева о том же, но несколько иными словами.

----------


## Aion

> Будем помнить, что роль сознания в квантовом измерении –  это игры теоретиков, которые не могут состыковать законы микро и макромира.


Напрасно Вы так недооцениваете роль сознания:  


> Так как феноменальный мир представляет совокупность процессов на атомном уровне, то естественно, чрезвычайно важно выяснить, будут ли фотоны (мы так назовем) и если да, то как, давать нам возможность получать точные данные о реальности, лежащей в основе связующей процессы энергии. Эксперимент показал, что и свет, и материя ведут себя и как как отдельныe частицы, и как волны. Этот парадоксальный вывод обязывает нас отказаться, на атомном уровне, от причинного описания природы в обычной системе пространства-времени, и на этом уровне поместить невидимые поля вероятности многокомпонентных пространств, которые, в действительности, представляют состояние наших знаний в данное время. Основой в этой абстрактной схеме объяснения является концепция реальности, которая учитывает неконтролируемое влияние наблюдателя нa наблюдаемую систему, в результате чего реальность иногда лишается права на объективный характер, и к картине мира физиков[129] присоединяется субъективный элемент.
> (Современные достижения физики еще более подтвердили правоту предположений К. Юнга как о возможности нарушения принципа причинности, так и о вероятном характере развития мира, причем не только на атомном уровне. Президент Международного союза теоретической и прикладной механики сэр Дж. Лайтхилл в 1986 г. заявил: "Нас не покидает коллективное желание признать свою вину за то, что мы вводили в заблуждение широкие круги образованных людей, распространяя идеи о детерминизме систем, удовлетворяющих законам Ньютона - идеи которые, как выяснилось после 1960 г., оказались неправильными". Илья Пригожин в книге "Время, Хаос, Квант" (М., "Наука", 1999) пишет: "Детерминизм, долгое время казавшийся символом научного познания, в настоящее время сведен до положения свойства, справедливого только в ограниченном круге ситуаций. Кроме того, вероятности, которые Больцман считал воплощением нашего незнания, обретают объективный смысл". (с. 97). И далее Пригожин говорит: "Необратимость и вероятность становятся объективными свойствами". (с. 253). "Реальный мир управляется не детерминистическими законами, равно как и не абсолютной случайностью". И. Пригожин также критикует В. Тирринга: "По мере того как Вселенная эволюционирует, обстоятельства создают свои законы" (с. 246).— Прим. перев.).
> Применение статистических законов к физическим процессам на атомном уровне замечательно подходит к психологии, поскольку психология исследует основы сознания, прослеживая действие сознательных процессов до тех пор, пока они не теряются в темноте и неясности, когда ничего больше нельзя проследить кроме эффектов, имеющих организующее влияние на содержания сознания[130].
> ______________
> [129] Этой формулировкой я обязан профессору В. Паули.
> [130] Возможно, читателю будет интересно услышать мнение физика касательно этой проблемы. Профессор Паули, согласившийся просмотреть рукопись этого приложения, пишет: «Что касается факта, физик должен ожидать психологическое соответствие по этой проблеме, потому что эпистемологическая ситуация в отношении концепции "сознания" и "бессознательного", как оказывается, предлагает довольно близкую аналогию с нижеупомянутой ситуацией "дополнительности" в физике. С одной стороны, бессознательное может подразумеваться только косвенно, исходя из результатов своих (организующих) действий на содержания сознания. С другой стороны, каждое наблюдение бессознательного, то есть каждая осознанная реализация бессознательных содержаний, оказывает на эти самые содержания неконтролируемый реактивный эффект (как мы знаем, в принципе исключена возможность «истощения» бессознательного путем его осознания). Таким образом физик будет заключать per analogiam, что этот неконтролируемый реактивный эффект наблюдающего субъекта на бессознательное ограничивает объективный характер последней [новосозданной] реальности и приведет ее в то же самое время к определенной субъективности. Хотя позиция "контура" между сознанием и бессознательным позволяет (по крайней мере вплоть до точки) свободный выбор "психологического экспериментатора", существование этого "контура" остается неминуемо необходимым. Соответственно, с точки зрения психолога, "наблюдаемая система" должна состоять не только из физических объектов, а также должна включать бессознательное, в то время как сознанию должна отводиться роль "наблюдающей среды". Неоспоримо, что развитие "физики микромира" показывает путь, на котором способы рассмотрения природы в физике и новейшей психологии чрезвычайно близки, но поскольку прежняя ситуация, из-за основополагающей "дополнительности", сталкивается с невозможностью устранения эффектов наблюдателя с помощью поддающихся определению коррективов, и поэтому, в принципе отказывается от любого объективного понимания физического явления, новая ситуация может дополнить чисто субъективную психологию сознания постулатом существования бессознательного, которое обладает огромной мерой объективной реальности».
> 
> Карл Густав Юнг 
> О природе психе

----------


## Aion

P.S. Эффект Паули

----------


## Ased

http://www.1-film-online.com/?p=18119 Посмотрите эту передачу пожайлуста, это многое объясняет  данном вопросе.

----------

Akaguma (21.09.2010), Sadhak (21.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Физическому наблюдателю для наблюдения, как и любому мирянину в его повседневной жизни, не нужны никакие измененные состояния сознания.


Это, в свою очередь, означает, что естественные науки обслуживают исключительно мирские (телесные) нужды человечества.

Если мыслить дальше, то можно увидеть, что существуют две возможности:
1. Постулировать "разорванность" мира на две непересекающиеся составляющие: *телесные нужды + физических опыт* (получаемый как результат обработки рассудком данных, полученных через органы чувств) и *духовные нужды + опыт "измененных состояний сознания"*.
2. Постулировать единство мира, в котором рассудок и работа орг. чувств есть лишь частный случай феномена сознания.

И это еще вопрос, какие состояния сознания следует называть "измененными". С т.зр. буддизма "измененным", и вместе с тем ложным является как раз мирское состояние, то, в котором делаются физические наблюдения.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.09.2010), Марина В (21.09.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Это, в свою очередь, означает, что естественные науки обслуживают *исключительно* мирские (телесные) нужды человечества.


Зачем сразу уж такие крайности. Просто современные науки идут к изменению сознания через изменение физических нужд. Чтобы было понятнее, приведу упрощенный пример: "В здоровом теле - здоровый дух". Нет ни каких оснований духовность отделять от физического, раз уж провозглашается единство мира.




> Если мыслить дальше, то можно увидеть, что существуют две возможности:
> 1. Постулировать "разорванность" мира на две непересекающиеся составляющие: *телесные нужды + физических опыт* (получаемый как результат обработки рассудком данных, полученных через органы чувств) и *духовные нужды + опыт "измененных состояний сознания"*.
> 2. Постулировать единство мира, в котором рассудок и работа орг. чувств есть лишь частный случай феномена сознания.


Но стоит рассмотреть и третий вариант: постулировать единство мира, в котором сознание есть лишь обобщенное наименование действующего рассудка и органов чувств, которые в свою очередь есть лишь частный случай физических взаимодействий материальных объектов.

Следует отметить, что современная наука склонна именно к третьему варианту рассмотрения мира, хотя и не отрицает возможность рассмотрения по второй модели, но продвигается в этом направлении крайне неохотно.




> И это еще вопрос, какие состояния сознания следует называть "измененными". С т.зр. буддизма "измененным", и вместе с тем ложным является как раз мирское состояние, то, в котором делаются физические наблюдения.


Если опираться на сутты, то в буддизме провозглашается не менее четырех типов измененных состояний сознания, все из которых рассматриваются как "ложные", что и порождает идею прекращения любой формы сознания как истинно верного пути. И не смотря на провозглашаемую стратегию достижения в конце концов сознания без опоры на что-либо наблюдаемое, именно в буддизме основной упор в практическом способе достижения такого сознания делается на психо-физическую практику, в которой изменения психики достигаются посредством физических упражнений. Собственно буддизм, хоть и не отрицает других механизмов изменения сознания, как например рефлексию, в конечном итоге ничего не предлагает кроме как наблюдать ощущения, размышлять об ощущениях и их изменениях. В этом плане его методика изменения сознания отличается от научной главным образом лишь тем, что больший упор в ней делается на индивидуальное познание, в то время как в науке основной упор делается на познание социализированное - опыт поколений.

И тут следует признать, что на практике и буддист, и не буддист опираются на социализированный опыт, а не индивидуальный, не смотря на то, что буддизм предлагает в основном практики индивидуальные, а социальный опыт сводит к изучению крайне ограниченного количества текстов по крайне ограниченному спектру вопросов, которым те посвящены. Таким образом между методами научными или буддийскими мы можем найти различие скорее количественное или в части эффективности познания и передаче/распространению знания, чем качественное. Да собственно как могло бы быть иначе, если "конструктивно" буддист, христианин или научный работник одинаковы, что не оспаривается ни буддистом, ни христианином, ни научником.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Напрасно Вы так недооцениваете роль сознания:





> И. Пригожин также критикует В. Тирринга: "По мере того как Вселенная эволюционирует, обстоятельства создают свои законы" (с. 246).— Прим. перев.).


Достаточно предположения о том, что изменчивость "законов Вселенной" требуют несоизмеримо больших временных промежутков, чем отведено человеку в его наблюдениях, как сразу идея этой самой изменчивости становится малоинтересной философской идеей, ибо изменчивостью за единицу человеческой жизни или жизни даже человечества можно пренебречь, рассматривая окружающий мир с практической точки зрения как неизменно описываемый лишь одним абсолютным законом. Собственно на практике так все и поступают, провозглашая неизменную Дхарму или неизменный Абсолют, или неизменный Первый Закон Ньютона - практично, а потому и понятно и общепринято.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет ни каких оснований духовность отделять от физического, раз уж провозглашается единство мира.


Речь не об "отделении", а о пресловутом "основном вопросе философии":
"Дхармы созданы умом, их лучшая часть - ум..." и т.д.




> Но стоит рассмотреть и третий вариант: постулировать единство мира, в котором сознание есть лишь обобщенное наименование действующего рассудка и органов чувств, которые в свою очередь есть лишь частный случай физических взаимодействий материальных объектов.


Да, Вы правы, я упустил этот третий вариант, а он, между тем, в культуре самый распространенный.
Если выразить это - целиком материалистическое - воззрение совсем кратко, оно сводится примерно к следующему: "Вещество мозга порождает мысли подобно тому, как клетки желдка выделяют желудочный сок. Это происходит по физико-химическим законам".
Опровергается (или по меньшей мере устанавливается как недостоверное) такое воззрение довольно просто: достаточно указать, что нигде в материи мы посредством внешних наблюдений не обнаруживаем психических процессов; в качестве феноменов они даны нам лишь в пространстве собственного интроспективного опыта.




> Следует отметить, что современная наука склонна именно к третьему варианту рассмотрения мира


Совершенно верно: европейская культура одержима материализмом. А между тем, это воззрение основывается на совершенно метафизических основаниях: гипостазируя феномен материи, а на самом деле - результаты чувственного восприятия, такое воззрение является по сути разновидностью религиозной веры.
И будь я здесь модератором, я бы банил проповедников научного мировоззрения за пропаганду антибуддийских религиозных взглядов. - шютка.




> Если опираться на сутты, то в буддизме провозглашается не менее четырех типов измененных состояний сознания


Прежде всего измененным (а точнее - искаженным) сознанием с т.зр. буддизма явялется обыденное восприятие и связанное с ним суждение: и то, и другое искажено неведением и клешами. А между тем именно силами этого искаженного сознания и строится научное мировоззрение.

----------

Марина В (21.09.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Если выразить это - целиком материалистическое - воззрение совсем кратко, оно сводится примерно к следующему: "Вещество мозга порождает мысли подобно тому, как клетки желдка выделяют желудочный сок. Это происходит по физико-химическим законам".
> Опровергается (или по меньшей мере устанавливается как недостоверное) такое воззрение довольно просто: достаточно указать, что нигде в материи мы посредством внешних наблюдений не обнаруживаем психических процессов; в качестве феноменов они даны нам лишь в пространстве собственного интроспективного опыта.


Если я Вас правильно понимаю, то именно в отличии от материальных объектов Вы провозглашаете отсутствие методов обнаружения сознания внешними наблюдениями. Но ведь это не так. Есть приборы и методы обнаружения сознания, регистрации жизни и регистрации смерти. Именно на основании этих методов ведутся попытки обнаружить сознание у растений, не взирая на отсутствие в созерцательной практике человека такой способности.




> Совершенно верно: европейская культура одержима материализмом. А между тем, это воззрение основывается на совершенно метафизических основаниях: гипостазируя феномен материи, а на самом деле - результаты чувственного восприятия, такое воззрение является по сути разновидностью религиозной веры.


Да, по сути это вера, но не религиозная... Впрочем, понятие религии можно расширить до такого уровня, что его можно распространять на любые убеждения и взгляды.



> И будь я здесь модератором, я бы банил проповедников научного мировоззрения за пропаганду антибуддийских религиозных взглядов. - шютка.


В каждой шутке есть доля "шутки". Однако, я бы в этой шутке обратил Ваше внимание на практические методы в буддизме, которые ничем не отличаются от методов научных: через физическое устранение или создание физического присутствия идем к изменению сознания. "Ату его!!!" или "Собирайтесь, девки, в кучу!!!"  :Smilie:  О чем речь я и вел, что на "вербальном" уровне у буддистов все как-то особенно, а на практическом, как у материалистов.




> Прежде всего измененным (а точнее - искаженным) сознанием с т.зр. буддизма явялется обыденное восприятие и связанное с ним суждение: и то, и другое искажено неведением и клешами. А между тем именно силами этого искаженного сознания и строится научное мировоззрение.


Рассуждать об искажении в любой его форме, можно лишь относительно чего-то истинного и неискаженного. Чтобы провозгласить нечто истинное и неискаженное, приходится признать нечто так или иначе неизменное. Так буддист признает неизменной и неискаженной Дхарму, не взирая на совершенно очевидное сугубо личностное ее понимание, т.е. не взирая на бесчисленное множество искажений, которые каждый буддист в нее привносит. Но отказаться от удовольствия хоть чего-то вечного и неизменного, не зависящего от индивидуального сознания не может. Вот это как раз - религия в отличии материализма, в основе которого ничего неизменного, не зависящего от индивидуальных или культурных представлений, нет, а следовательно любое представление рассматривается как ложное и временное, но имеющее именно в данный момент совершенно практическое значение, ибо направлено для решения частных задач.

----------

Марина В (21.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если я Вас правильно понимаю, то именно в отличии от материальных объектов Вы провозглашаете отсутствие методов обнаружения сознания внешними наблюдениями. Но ведь это не так. Есть приборы и методы обнаружения сознания


Нет, неправильно понимаете.
Действительно, инструментальными средствами можно установить физические процессы. СОПРОВОЖДАЮЩИЕ процессы психические.
Но САМ ФЕНОМЕН мышления, мысль-как-таковая, известная нам из опыта и являющаяся для нас несомненным наблюдаемым феноменом, не подлежит никакому инструментальному наблюдению.




> О чем речь я и вел, что на "вербальном" уровне у буддистов все как-то особенно, а на практическом, как у материалистов.


Дык канешно, а то, грешны, батюшка. "Житие мое", и всякое такое.




> любое представление рассматривается как ложное и временное, но имеющее именно в данный момент совершенно практическое значение, ибо направлено для решения частных задач.


Об чем я в начале и говорил: наука порождена телесными способностями и обслуживает телесные нужды. Попутно добывается иной раз и некоторый псевдодуховный профит, типа комфорта или коммуникации, но чего от него больше для духа - пользы или вреда - это вопрос.

----------

Марина В (21.09.2010)

----------


## Ased

http://www.1-film-online.com/?p=18119 Народ не игнорируйте меня, посмотрите этот фильм, он многое прояснит, правда.

----------


## Aion

> Достаточно предположения о том, что изменчивость "законов Вселенной" требуют несоизмеримо больших временных промежутков, чем отведено человеку в его наблюдениях, как сразу идея этой самой изменчивости становится малоинтересной философской идеей, ибо изменчивостью за единицу человеческой жизни или жизни даже человечества можно пренебречь, рассматривая окружающий мир с практической точки зрения как неизменно описываемый лишь одним абсолютным законом. Собственно на практике так все и поступают, провозглашая неизменную Дхарму или неизменный Абсолют, или неизменный Первый Закон Ньютона - практично, а потому и понятно и общепринято.


Философские идеи вообще интересны далеко не всем. Но если для кого-то интересна идея неизменности, а идея изменчивости малоинтересна, не факт, что для кого-то, чья психическая организация устроена несколько иначе, идея изменчивости так же малоинтересна.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, неправильно понимаете.
> Действительно, инструментальными средствами можно установить физические процессы. СОПРОВОЖДАЮЩИЕ процессы психические.
> Но САМ ФЕНОМЕН мышления, мысль-как-таковая, известная нам из опыта и являющаяся для нас несомненным наблюдаемым феноменом, не подлежит никакому инструментальному наблюдению.


Как-то у Вас так уж сразу вышло, что мысль-как-таковая не является чем-то СОПРОВОЖДАЮЩИМ психический  процесс, но при этом является ФЕНОМЕНОМ мышления...

Так же совершенно не понимаю, на каком основании мысль вдруг вышла из разряда сопровождающих (производных) психический процесс, но попала в разряд неких "самостных феноменов мышления". С буддийской точки зрения мысль даже не дхарма, но даже дхарма бессамостна. Так что я бы все-таки остался на позиции, что мысли, равно как и процесс мышления, могут наблюдаться посредством ума, а следовательно и инструментально при соответствующем инструментарии тем же умом себе созданном в помощь при наблюдениях.




> Об чем я в начале и говорил: наука порождена телесными способностями и обслуживает телесные нужды. Попутно добывается иной раз и некоторый псевдодуховный профит, типа комфорта или коммуникации, но чего от него больше для духа - пользы или вреда - это вопрос.


Но ведь это не правда. Наука изменила человеческое сознание ничуть не менее, чем любая философская или духовная мысль. Возьмите хоть теорию Дарвина, которая сказалась на развитии человечества и осознанности мироздания теми же христианами куда больше, чем Тора или буддизм. Вот и распространяется атеистическая мысль семимильными шагами, а вера в Бога-Творца воспринимается этим измененным сознанием скорее как болезнь или рудимент, но не благодаря атеистической буддийской доктрине. И духовность общества под влиянием науки, искусства и той же теории Дарвина изменилась куда больше, чем под влиянием психофизической практики той или иной отдельно взятой личности. Поэтому говорить можно о телесных потребностях, но за ними максимальная из известных пока результативностей в духовности. Поэтому и Далай Лама может позволить себе сказать, что если наука докажет, что никаких перерождений нет, то буддистам следует это принять. А ведь мог бы утверждать, что не науке судить о перерождениях ибо ей не дано сего наблюдать в силу ее привязанности к телесному и зацикленности на удовлетворении стремлений к комфорту. Часто науку пытаются представить исключительно как прикладную дисциплину, нацеленную на удовлетворение похоти тела. На практике же создание на материальном уровне интернет-пространства сказалось на изменении духовной атмосферы человечества куда больше, чем любая проповедь любого проповедника в узком кругу той или иной общины (паствы). Упразднение в этом пространстве межгосударственных границ сказалось на высвобождении умов ничуть не меньше, чем призывы освободиться от тех или иных ложных взглядов, но исключительно в рамках той или иной ограниченной системы взглядов. Расширение возможностей черпать информацию и обмениваться мнениями - это не стремление к комфорту ведения коммуникативных отношений на уровне тела, а прежде всего увеличение потенциала к трансформации сознания. 

Выражаясь простым языком, научно-технический прогресс сделал для распространения Дхармы Будд куда больше, чем любой отдельно взятый проповедник от имени Дхармы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как-то у Вас так уж сразу вышло, что мысль-как-таковая не является чем-то СОПРОВОЖДАЮЩИМ психический  процесс, но при этом является ФЕНОМЕНОМ мышления...


не понял, с чего Вы взяли, что у меня так вышло.
я говорил о том, что инструментально мы наблюдаем не мысль, а сопровождающие ее процессы в веществе. А сам феномен, называемый нами "мысль" инструментально ненаблюдаем. Любое понятие или представление как таковое можно наблюдать только в интроспекции. Инструмент может, скажем, локализовать участок мозга, в котором происходит возбуждение, сопровождающее мышление, но он не покажет саму мысль, так, как вы ее видите в себе.




> С буддийской точки зрения мысль даже не дхарма


?



```
Но ведь это не правда. Наука изменила человеческое сознание ничуть не менее, чем любая философская или духовная мысль.
```

Это неправильное противопоставление. Человеческое сознание изменяет не "наука", а осмысление наблюдений, выполненных научными методами, то есть опять же разновидность философской или духовной мысли. Причем это такая разновидность философии, которая имплицитно содержит метафизический посыл о том, что вся причинность обусловлена свойствами материи. Что мировоззренчески противоположно буддизму.

----------

Марина В (21.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И еще...



> Рассуждать об искажении в любой его форме, можно лишь относительно чего-то истинного и неискаженного. Чтобы провозгласить нечто истинное и неискаженное, приходится признать нечто так или иначе неизменное. Так буддист признает неизменной и неискаженной Дхарму, не взирая на совершенно очевидное сугубо личностное ее понимание, т.е. не взирая на бесчисленное множество искажений, которые каждый буддист в нее привносит.


Это смотря как понимать Дхарму. Если считать ее набором догматических постулатов, то Вы, конечно, правы.
Но если понимать Дхарму как саму природу познающего (пробужденного) ума - какие тут могут быть искажения? невозможно исказить татхату - она просто есть, тождественная самой себе.




> Но отказаться от удовольствия хоть чего-то вечного и неизменного, не зависящего от индивидуального сознания не может. Вот это как раз - религия в отличии материализма, в основе которого ничего неизменного, не зависящего от индивидуальных или культурных представлений, нет, а следовательно любое представление рассматривается как ложное и временное, но имеющее именно в данный момент совершенно практическое значение, *ибо направлено для решения частных задач*.


"Направлено для решения частных задач" - значит, в каждый момент имеется определенное целеполагание, иначе и задачу-то не поставишь. А целеполагание неизбежно имеет ценностную предпосылку, сама ценность которой берется на веру. Вот вам и религиозный подход, чистая иррациональность.
При этом, будучи, как я уже указывал, воззрением чисто материалистическим, научное мышление неизбежно ставит здесь во главу угла именно телесные нужды, будь то физическое благополучие или, скажем, продолжение рода. Потому что если причинность мыслится как аттрибут материи, иное целеполагание по-просту невозможно.

----------

Марина В (21.09.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> я говорил о том, что инструментально мы наблюдаем не мысль, а сопровождающие ее процессы в веществе.


Вот Вы засовываете в сосуд с водой на газовой плите термометр и наблюдаете повышение температуры воды. Хотелось бы понять, что Вы считаете "сопровождающими процессами" температуры в 100% - процессы нагревания?
Существуют методы шпионажа, в которых по изменениям электромагнитного поля в проводах считывают информацию с компьютера - "мысли человеческие". Что в этом случае является чему сопровождением?

Мне так кажется, что Вы торопитесь отделить мысль-как-таковую от процессов ее формирующих, что и мешает Вам представить, что мысль может распознаваться по процессам, как и в буддизме или психологии по мысли распознают процесс ее вызывающий.



> А сам феномен, называемый нами "мысль" инструментально ненаблюдаем.


Никакие феномены инструментально не наблюдаемы, если я правильно понимаю смысл слова "феномен". Однако, любой феномен конструируется при участии сознания по наблюдаемым инструментально процессам, его вызывающим. Наблюдая, например, гнев, как процесс, мы распознаем агрессию, как продукт им вызываемый. Наблюдая агрессию, как мысль, мы распознаем гнев, как процесс ее вызывающий. На инструментальном уровне нам доступны все процессы, а вот феномены, которые мы будем порождать умом в качестве результатов этих процессов - это ограниченные рамками задачи, всегда ущербные, ибо рассматриваемые как конечные продукты, и всегда зависимые от целеполагания. Так возникает мысль при созерцании собеседника: 1) человек; 2) мужчина; 3) умница; 4) ретроград; 5) недоучка.... ибо предшествует этой мысли процесс ее формирования в основе которого всегда ограниченное целеполагание - ВЫГОДА, как Вы ее назвали.




> Любое понятие или представление как таковое можно наблюдать только в интроспекции. Инструмент может, скажем, локализовать участок мозга, в котором происходит возбуждение, сопровождающее мышление, но он не покажет саму мысль, так, как вы ее видите в себе.


При должным образом поставленной задаче прибор распознает зарождающуюся и прогрессирующую агрессию, а так же мысль или набор мыслей ею вызываемых в конкретной ситуации точнее и раньше, чем это сможет среднестатистический ум и тем более ум, оценивающий свои собственные мысли - тут совсем все плохо с наблюдениями ибо зависимости омрачающие самые сильные, зависимости от своего "Я". Прибор независим от своего "Я", ибо таковым не обладает. Человек же настолько часто способен ошибаться, что может назвать мыслью (увидеть, как Вы это называете) то, что вовсе мыслью не является, но при этом характеризовать ее как "как-она есть". Собственно, главной проблемой человека и является его торопливость в принятии решения, что он видит нечто "как-оно-есть". И тут наука пошла дальше, ибо отказалась от признания вообще такой способности у человека видеть нечто "как-оно-есть", а субъективность восприятия в науке минимизируется путем совершенствования экспериментальной ее части с использованием инструментов и методик обработки полученных данных (методики верификации).




> Это неправильное противопоставление. Человеческое сознание изменяет не "наука", а осмысление наблюдений, выполненных научными методами, то есть опять же разновидность философской или духовной мысли.


Вообще-то я под наукой именно и подразумевал методику осмысления и методику наблюдений. А вот философия или "духовная мысль" методикой осмысления если и обладает, то никак не требует ее признания, почему любая, самая нелепая мысль, может быть как философской так и духовной. И бесспорно, что они могут менять индивидуальное сознание или сознание тех, на кого непосредственно влияет эта индивидуальность. Однако, научная мысль в своей трансформации человеческого сознания потому и продуктивнее и успешнее, что в ее основе лежит признаваемая большинством методика осмысления, а следовательно доверие к полученным результатам у значительно большего числа людей, что и трансформирует их сознание. Именно по этой причине в современном обществе уже не вызывает сомнения идея воспитания подрастающего поколения - ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ СОЗНАНИЯ - на светской основе, на научной базе, а не на духовно-религиозной, какой бы конфессии та ни принадлежала.




> Причем это такая разновидность философии, которая имплицитно содержит метафизический посыл о том, что вся причинность обусловлена свойствами материи. Что мировоззренчески противоположно буддизму.


Да, в научном подходе, главное в аксиоматике, много чего, что противоречит буддизму или другим религиям. Но это не повод, чтобы наговаривать на науку как на нечто, направленное на удовлетворение телесных потребностей. Наука - это методология осмысления, а целеполагание при этом соответствует всем областям человеческой жизни.
Вот почему многие достойные буддийские учителя идут на тесный контакт с научными кругами и даже инициируют научные исследования процессов, возникающих при медитативных практиках.

----------


## Pavel

> И еще...
> Это смотря как понимать Дхарму. Если считать ее набором догматических постулатов, то Вы, конечно, правы.
> Но если понимать Дхарму как саму природу познающего (пробужденного) ума - какие тут могут быть искажения? невозможно исказить татхату - она просто есть, тождественная самой себе.


Я говорил о Дхарме как о Законе, как об Учении, как о Представлении о мироустройстве - о Едином для всех, об Истине. И именно в этих смыслах для буддиста Дхарма неизменна и вечна. Что же касается "природы познающего", то таковая доступна мне не более чем "природа собаки" или "природа возникновения звезд". Это не означает, что она мне не интересна - напротив. Но это означает, что таковая является лишь феноменом, форма которого меняется всегда и никогда ничему не тождественна кроме как собственной форме, которая по сути своей есть мое представление.




> "Направлено для решения частных задач" - значит, в каждый момент имеется определенное целеполагание, иначе и задачу-то не поставишь. А целеполагание неизбежно имеет ценностную предпосылку, сама ценность которой берется на веру. Вот вам и религиозный подход, чистая иррациональность.


Я бы все-таки не стал веру отождествлять с религией. В основе любой концепции лежит аксиоматика (вера). Отождествление веры с религией приводит к редукции феноменологического ряда представлений исключительно до религиозного представления.




> При этом, будучи, как я уже указывал, воззрением чисто материалистическим, научное мышление неизбежно ставит здесь во главу угла именно телесные нужды, будь то физическое благополучие или, скажем, продолжение рода. Потому что если причинность мыслится как аттрибут материи, иное целеполагание по-просту невозможно.


Человек часто ставит перед собой одни цели, а достигает множества целей, увидеть которые ему просто не удалось. Так человек хотел насытится, а в результате насыщения он задумался, хотел поголодать, а в результате голодания понял, стремился от роскоши к аскезе, а постиг Срединный Путь... Жаль, что мне не удалось показать, что усматривание в научной методологии целеполагания по удовлетворению телесных потребностей, что якобы умоляет ее участие в трансформации человеческого сознания - это ограниченный взгляд на формальные признаки. Такой взгляд не позволяет увидеть очевидного - факт влияния на умы людей науки сегодня неоспорим как и факт участия в распространении духовности и нравственности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Я говорил о Дхарме* как о Законе, как об Учении, *как о Представлении о мироустройстве* - о Едином для всех, об Истине. И именно в этих смыслах для буддиста Дхарма неизменна и вечна. Что же касается *"природы познающего"*, то таковая доступна мне не более чем "природа собаки" или "природа возникновения звезд". Это не означает, что она мне не интересна - напротив. Но это означает, что таковая является лишь феноменом, форма которого меняется всегда и никогда ничему не тождественна кроме как собственной форме, которая *по сути своей есть мое представление.*


Итак, имеем:
1. Дхарма есть представление
2. "Природа познающего ума" есть представление
Таким образом, и Дхарма и "природа познающего ума" есть представления рожденные Вашим умом.
Вот эта способность ума образовывать и осознавать представления и есть его природа. И одновременно это есть Дхарма в абсолютном смысле.
Об чем я, собственно, и толкую.
А если к этому добавить, что мы сами волим свои представления, интересная картинка получается. Возвращаясь к теме топика, любопытьно с этой т.зр. рассмотреть проблему измерений в физике.



> Я бы все-таки не стал веру отождествлять с религией.


Ну и ладушки, давайте не будем, если это Вам неприятно.

----------


## Майя П

малюсенькая ремарка... :Wink: 
вчера в газетке вычитала: человеческий мозг в течение суток генерирует больше энергии, чем все мобильники .... вот и что такое медитация... генерируем все.... мысли определенные...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Существуют методы шпионажа, в которых по изменениям электромагнитного поля в проводах считывают информацию с компьютера - "мысли человеческие". Что в этом случае является чему сопровождением?
> 
> Мне так кажется, что Вы торопитесь отделить мысль-как-таковую от процессов ее формирующих, что и мешает Вам представить, что мысль может распознаваться по процессам, как и в буддизме или психологии по мысли распознают процесс ее вызывающий.


Извините, Павел, но похоже Вы совершенно не понимаете, в чем разница между непосредственным наблюдением феномена (в данном случае - мысли или представления) и опосредованным умозаключением о нем.
Например, Вы можете положить на язык испытуемого сахар, и по показаниям подключенного к мозгу прибора умозаключить: "Подопытный переживает вкус сладкого".
Но сам феномен - переживание сладости - имеется лишь в сознании того, кто его испытывает; его нет в показаниях прибора, оно не "выводится наружу" никаким способом. Непосредственно переживание, показания прибора и умозаключение на их основе - совершенно разные, имеющие различную природу феномены.
То же самое и с любыми мыслями и представлениями.

----------


## Pavel

> Извините, Павел, но похоже Вы совершенно не понимаете, в чем разница между непосредственным наблюдением феномена (в данном случае - мысли или представления) и опосредованным умозаключением о нем.


Не стоит извиняться, Вы никак меня не обижаете. Я действительно не понимаю, что именно Вы имеете в виду. Вот Вы говорите о феноменах. указывая на различную их природу. Я же считаю, что все феномены потому и называются единым словом "феномен", что имеют единую природу. Либо под словом "природа" мы что-то разное понимаем, либо одно и то же слово "феномен" используем сразу в нескольких значениях. Но такую речь мне сложно понять.




> Например, Вы можете положить на язык испытуемого сахар, и по показаниям подключенного к мозгу прибора умозаключить: "Подопытный переживает вкус сладкого".


Верно, могу.




> Но сам феномен - переживание сладости - имеется лишь в сознании того, кто его испытывает; его нет в показаниях прибора, оно не "выводится наружу" никаким способом.


Не верно - выводится. Любой феномен, равно как и феномен сладкого - это чисто конструктивное действие по распознаванию ощущения. Не важно, что является результатом ощущения (сладкое, красное, круглое...), важно понимать, что создается оно на основе конструктивного опыта (кармы) и никакого непосредственно (сущностно) сладкого не существует, чтобы его непосредственно воспринимать. Равно как и ума никакого, обладающего природной способностью создавать феномен сладкого, не существует во всем том многообразии умов равно способных и не способных. Ум единообразно способен и не способен к созданию тех или иных феноменов, и соответственно не обладает ни какой единой природой. Заявление о том, что единство природы ума в его креативной способности настолько же уместно, насколько уместно заявление о том, что единая природа ума в отсутствии у него креативной способности. Но боюсь, что эту мысль Вам будет трудно понять как и мысль о том, что феномен камня возникает совершенно единообразно возникновению самого камня, где вся разница в их возникновениях лишь в том, что для феномена камня креативной определяющей силой Вы называете ум, а для создания материального камня креативной определяющей силой будет являться к примеру вода. В этом смысле природа ума не отлична от природы воды, что позволяет при таком подходе перейти к рассуждениям о разжижении мозгов.  :Smilie: 

Человек жаждет сущностей и находит их (создает). Вот и Вам не обойтись без сущностной природы ума, единой, неизменной, узнаваемой... Жажда эта определяется пристрастием к форме - форма необходима, чтобы узнавать, а узнавать, чтобы ориентироваться, а ориентироваться, чтобы двигаться, а двигаться, чтобы избегать, а избегать, чтобы не страдать...




> Непосредственно переживание, показания прибора и умозаключение на их основе - совершенно разные, имеющие различную природу феномены.
> То же самое и с любыми мыслями и представлениями.


Нет никакого непосредственного переживания и *никакое непосредственное переживание непосредственно не переживается*.  :Smilie:  Любой феномен единообразен по происхождению и возникает как результат аналитической деятельности ума, ведущий к распознаванию образов. Образы же имеют кармическую природу, что и определяет отсутствие сладкого для всех или одному сладкое то, что другому кислое, или сегодня сладкое то, что завтра уже кислое... 

*"Природа ума" единообразна природе инструмента для регистрации/создания любого феномена.*

----------


## Pavel

> А если к этому добавить, что мы сами волим свои представления, интересная картинка получается. Возвращаясь к теме топика, любопытьно с этой т.зр. рассмотреть проблему измерений в физике.


А в чем, собственно, проблема измерений в физике? Я ознакомился с темой топика, но не обнаружил в ней ничего нового - кто-то в очередной раз усмотрел аналогии и схожести между двумя формами: формой философской концепции и формой научной теории. Да. по форме они схожи, а где проблема?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не верно - выводится. Любой феномен, равно как и феномен сладкого - это чисто конструктивное действие по распознаванию ощущения. Не важно, что является результатом ощущения (сладкое, красное, круглое...), важно понимать, что создается оно на основе конструктивного опыта (кармы) и никакого непосредственно (сущностно) сладкого не существует, чтобы его непосредственно воспринимать.


Сладкого самого-по-себе не существует, но есть несомненный феноменальный опыт восприятия; способность переживать этот опыт внутри себя мы и называем умом. Инструментально регистрируются (и измеряются) не сами эти переживания в их субъективной особенности, а лишь сопровождающие их процессы. Еще раз: показания прибора - это одно, а само переживание или наблюдаемая мысль - другое. Это разные феномены, поэтому я и говорю, что мысли и чувства сами по себе, такие, как мы их переживаем, на подлежат измерению и регистрации.
Вы ведь не можете сказать "У меня нет никаких мыслей и переживаний", и между тем в своих рассуждениях постоянно упускаете факт их наличия, их феноменальность (данность в непосредственном опыте), говоря вместо них о каких-то показаниях каких-то приборов.
Это такая антифеноменологическая редукция, а проще говоря - упущение.

----------


## Pavel

> Сладкого самого-по-себе не существует, но есть несомненный феноменальный опыт восприятия; способность переживать этот опыт внутри себя мы и называем умом. Инструментально регистрируются (и измеряются) не сами эти переживания в их субъективной особенности, а лишь сопровождающие их процессы.


Точно так же, как это происходит в любом уме. Ум не воспринимает и не регистрирует ничего такого, что можно назвать сладким или круглым. И сладкое, и круглое, и ЛЮБОЕ ДРУГОЕ ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЕ - это результат конструктивной деятельности ума как прибора/инструмента. Собственно, инструмент традиционно моделирует функционал ума в той или иной его части по необходимости, в зависимости от задачи. Нет такого ума, который переживает сладкое, потому как сладкого вовсе нет. Можно создать ум, способный переживать сладкое. Равно как и можно создать прибор, регистрирующий сладкое. Процесс формирование ума с его способностями переживать - это процесс создания. В этом процессе участвует коллективное сознание (предсознание) равно как и в процессе создания инструмента для регистрации ЯВЛЕНИЯ.




> Еще раз: показания прибора - это одно, а само переживание или наблюдаемая мысль - другое. Это разные феномены, поэтому я и говорю, что мысли и чувства сами по себе, такие, как мы их переживаем, на подлежат измерению и регистрации.


Показания прибора по той же логике тоже именно такие, как их показывает прибор, не подлежат измерению и регистрации. Если Вы хотите, чтобы прибор свидетельствовал свое "переживание" того или иного собственного зарегистрированного им значения или комбинации значений комбинации факторов, то это просто. Прибор может даже сообщать об этом человеческим голосом: "Переживаю сладкое!!!". Ничем работа прибора в данном случае не отличается от работы ума. Если Вы ищете разницу между прибором и человеком, то ищите ее не в различиях работы ума и регистрационно-аналитического инструмента, а в различиях между живым и не живым. Если найдете эту разницу, то и станет понятно, чем прибор отличается от человека, но не принципами (природой) работы регистрационно-аналитических инструментов в какой-то эфемерной области "непосредственного переживания". Ничего непосредственного уму не дано - все опосредованное, обусловленное и в конечном итоге обусловленное далеко не "вечным" (безначальным) умом. 



> Вы ведь не можете сказать "У меня нет никаких мыслей и переживаний",


Я легко могу сказать, что "у меня нет никаких мыслей и переживаний" и сказать, что "у меня всегда есть мысли и переживания" в зависимости от того конструкта, который я подложу под понятие (феномен) "мысли" и "переживания". Оба противоположных решения и идеи легко конструируются, но из разных кирпичиков, предварительно так же сконструированных. 




> и между тем в своих рассуждениях постоянно упускаете факт их наличия, их феноменальность (данность в непосредственном опыте), говоря вместо них о каких-то показаниях каких-то приборов.


Да нет никакого непосредственного опыта, чего-то такого существующего, а не сформированного. А если опыт - это сформированное, созданное, сконструированное, то и прибор, обладающий всеми чертами опыта я под заказ сделаю, как и прибор, воспринимающий или прибор переживающий. 

Приборы - это не источники показаний, как Вы их примитивно рисуете, а источники выбора направления действования. Современный военный самолет летает не за счет аэродинамических сил и соответствующей формы корпуса, а за счет избыточной мощности двигателя и компьютерной системы, позволяющей просчитывать (переживать) любые отклонения от заданного курса и цели, и позволяющего управлять телом любой формы при полете при помощи движителей этого тела. Компьютер - это тот переживающий ум, управляющий ум, конструирующий ум, целеустремленный ум, но не живой. 

*УМНЫЙ, но не живой.*  :Smilie:  Описываемый Вами и другими буддистами с подобными взглядами "УМ" легко конструируется в качестве инструмента или прибора - это прибор по генерации образов (феноменов) и их распознаванию. Живой же ум отличается от компьютерного ума именно тем, что живой, а не никому непонятной "непосредственностью". 

Что скрывается за этим "непосредственно", если не "самосуще"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Живой же ум отличается от компьютерного ума именно тем, что живой, а не никому непонятной "непосредственностью".


Собственный ум отличается от компьютерного "ума" именно очевидной для него самого непосредтвенностью собственного переживания, а не никому непонятной характеристикой "живой".

...и не сказал ничего, трам пам пам...

----------


## Юрий К.

Выпал из темы.




> Напрасно Вы так недооцениваете роль сознания:


В своем посте, на который вы возразили, я рассматривал вопрос о роли сознания наблюдателя в физизмерении (насколько я ее себе представляю по прочитанной физлитературе) в совершенно конкретном контексте: проблеме редукции волновой функции в квантовой механике. И больше ни в каком. Там это только лишь игры теоретиков и не более. "Для всех практических нужд" нет никаких проблем. Ни в одной современной технологии, ни одном физприборе сознание наблюдателя не играет никакой роли (обобщенно - только как его конструктор, конечно  :Smilie:  ). 

Се ля ви, такова жизнь. Это ПОЗОР физики ХХ века, но психокинеза для нее как бы не существует Спросите у Фермиона и он вам быстренько объяснит, что результаты соответствующих исследований публиковались в недостаточно престижных журналах, в недостаточно рецензируемых  :Smilie:  





> Это, в свою очередь, означает, что естественные науки обслуживают исключительно мирские (телесные) нужды человечества.


Ну в каком-то смысле согласен. По крайней мере мне понравилось высказывание одной отечественной философини, что наука (естествознание) обеспечивает нам комфорт наших тел. По Хабермасу естественные науки связаны с фундаментальной потребностью человека в труде. (Гуманитарные - в общении.) 

Но с другой стороны, начало всех наук - астрономия, которая теперь стала космологией, вплотную подошла к вопросу о сотворении мира. Как сказал, кажется, Хокинг или какой-то другой известный физик-шутник, когда космологи взобрались на свои вершины, то обнаружили там богословов. (Это в связи с антропным принципом.)




> И это еще вопрос, какие состояния сознания следует называть "измененными". С т.зр. буддизма "измененным", и вместе с тем ложным является как раз мирское состояние, то, в котором делаются физические наблюдения.


Это верно, я же написал, что термин "измененные состояния сознания" не очень удачный и имел в виду именно религиозный контекст. На самом деле он был введен в совершенно конкретном контексте научных иследований (сначала в связи с психоделиками), где под нормой (неизмененным состоянием сознания) понимают состояние сознания нормального бодствования. В свое время с исследованиями ИСС я познакомился по работам Д.Л.Спивака (одна из них)

----------


## Aion

Юрий, вообще, в основе любой человеческой предметно-орудийной деятельности лежит отношение _ человек-вещь-человек_, поэтому человеческий фактор не может быть исключён из технологического процесса. Если по-Вашему


> ни в одной современной технологии, ни одном физприборе сознание наблюдателя не играет никакой роли


, интересно, как Вы себе представляете бессознательное наблюдение?  :Cool:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Юрий, вообще, в основе любой человеческой предметно-орудийной деятельности лежит отношение _ человек-вещь-человек_, поэтому человеческий фактор не может быть исключён из технологического процесса. Если по-Вашему, интересно, как Вы себе представляете бессознательное наблюдение?


Aion, не надо путать общефилософские размышлизмы с конкретной проблемой квантовой механики ( и физики, в класической физике нет места такому фактору как "сознание наблюдателя", т.к. ее законы не зависят от выбора систем координат). На практике не видно, чтобы сознание наблюдателя влияло на результат квантового измерения. Нравится это кому-то или нет. Понимаете? Нету психокинеза в квантовой механике, сидит экспериментатор около прибора или спит - прибору все равно. Он все равно будет мерять, было бы электричество в сети.

Но, разумеется, все приборы сконструированы человеком и "задают" Природе интересующие его вопросы ("дыба" и "испанский сапог" для Природы как называли физэксперимент Галилей и Бэкон), но это не про влияние сознания наблюдателя на результат измерения. Не надо валить все в одну кучу. Наверное, то, о чем вы пишете, можно ввести в перспективу антропного принципа (мир таков, что мы можем в нем жить и его изучать), но это не проблема измерения как таковая.

Такой гигант теорфизической мысли, как сэр Роджер Пенроуз, очень сильно озабоченный неполнотой физики из-за отсутствия в ней сознания и написавший на эту тему три книжки, отказался (!) от субъективной (т.е. вигнеровской) интерпретации редукции волновой функции. Придумал свою, OR, objective reduction.

Аргументация у него предельно проста, он обращается к здравому смыслу. Если переход от квантового мира к макроскопическому (результат измерения) происходит благодаря присутствию человека-наблюдателя, то это просто смешно потому, что дико думать, что только лишь присутствие космонавта на отдаленной планете превращает законы, например, управляющие ее погодой, из квантовых в макроскопические. 

Добавлю от себя. Не говоря уже о факте наблюдения астрономами за все более и более мелкими небесными телами. Дико так думать, но такой уважаемый мной современный американский буддийский учитель и переводчик как Аллан Уоллес дошел именно до такого абсурда, утверждая, что атомы в некотором смысле "появились" только после того, как Резефорд со товарищи начали их напрямую изучать в конце 19 века. Для любого физика ( и для меня) это просто абсурд, но это последовательный буддийский (уоллесовский) абсурд. И за него Уоллеса, по-моему, можно уважать (в каком-то смысле).

Для практики нет никакого влияния сознания наблюдателя на результат измерения, но, как мне кажется, это верно _в рамках физической реальности и антропного принципа_, именно для этого я приводил пример с конденсацией жидкостей на поверхностях икон (христианский пример).

----------


## Aion

> Aion, не надо путать общефилософские размышлизмы с конкретной проблемой квантовой механики ( и физики, в класической физике нет места такому фактору как "сознание наблюдателя", т.к. ее законы не зависят от выбора систем координат).


Юрий, не надо, пожалуйста, приписывать самобытие тому, что самобытием не обладает. Вот что пишет профессор М.Б.Менский: 


> “Проблема измерения” в квантовой механике. Попытки снять это противоречие, решить парадоксы квантовой механики, никогда не прекращались и до сих пор не привели к общепринятому решению. Стоящая при этом проблема носит название проблемы измерения. В поисках ее решения предлагались различные интерпретации квантовой механики. Такие интерпретации имеют своей целью философски или методологически уточнить содержание теории. В некоторых интерпретациях явно фигурирует сознание наблюдателя. По нашему мнению, без его включения проблема измерения вряд ли может быть решена.
> Еще раз оговоримся, что эта проблема возникает не из-за того, что теория неудовлетворительно описывает эксперимент, а из-за желания некоторых физиков (может быть, имеющих философский склад ума) сделать эту теорию логически более последовательной. Другие физики склонны считать проблему измерения надуманной, схоластической. Однако трудно поверить, что это на самом деле так. Ведь еще великие отцы-основатели квантовой механики активно искали решение этой проблемы, а в наше время вопросы, связанные с ней, вызывают интерес у гораздо более широкого круга физиков. Среди них такие выдающиеся исследователи, как Джон Арчибальд Уилер, Роджер Пенроуз, Дитер Цее, Дэвид Дойч. 
> 
> М.Б. Менский 
> Квантовая механика, сознание и мост между двумя культурами





> На практике не видно, чтобы сознание наблюдателя влияло на результат квантового измерения. Нравится это кому-то или нет. Понимаете?


Нет, не понимаю. Вы о какой практике говорите?



> Нету психокинеза в квантовой механике, сидит экспериментатор около прибора или спит - прибору все равно. Он все равно будет мерять, было бы электричество в сети.


Дался Вам этот психокинез, при чём здесь психокинез-то? Неужели Вы всё ещё не понимаете, что экспериментатор, его прибор, измеряемое и сам процесс измерения - единое целое?  


> Ещё Гейзенберг заметил, что нельзя однозначно определить границу между измеряемой системой и прибором (точнее, между измеряемой системой и измеряющей средой, в которую следует включить и наблюдателя как материальную систему). Действительно, описание измерения принципиально не изменится, если включить в измеряемую систему и некоторые части прибора, состояние которых зависит от результата измерения.
> 
> Можно, например, отнести к измеряемой системе чувствительный элемент прибора, непосредственно взаимодействующий с измеряемой системой, а роль прибора отвести лишь к остальным его частям. Но можно отнести к измеряемой системе также и регистрирующую часть прибора, его стрелку. Можно пойти ещё дальше и отнести к измеряемой системе фотоны, летящие от стрелки к глазу наблюдателя и несущие информацию о результате измерения. Сделав ещё один шаг, можно отнести к измеряемой системе глаз наблюдателя, затем также нерв, несущий информацию от глаза к мозгу, затем зрительную часть коры головного мозга, и т.д. Таким образом, граница («Heisenberg’s cut») между измеряемой системой и тем, что мы уславливаемся называть прибором, по существу, произвольна.
> 
> При любом выборе этой границы измеряемая система после измерения находится в одном из альтернативных состояний (в использованном выше примере это состояние с номером 1 или состояние с номером 2) и характеризуется распределением вероятностей по этим альтернативам (в этом примере — соответственно |c1|2 и |c2|2). Множество альтернатив и вероятностное распределение на этом множестве не зависит от проведения границы между измеряемой системой и прибором. Важно, что выбор границы не влияет ни на рассуждения, проводимые при расчётах, ни на сами расчёты. Ни при каком выборе границы не возникает никаких парадоксов и концептуальных проблем, поскольку мы: 1) рассматриваем всё множество альтернативных результатов измерения и 2) миримся с вероятностным характером предсказаний.
> 
> Когда же возникают парадоксы? Только тогда, когда мы начинаем говорить о том, что видит (сознаёт) наблюдатель. И именно при таком описании измерения, включающем сознание наблюдателя, возникает качественное изменение: 1) наблюдатель видит (сознаёт) лишь один результат измерения и 2) когда он видит этот результат, уже нет смысла говорить о вероятностях, потому что событие измерения и выбор результата измерения совершилось. 
> 
> Это наводит на мысль, которая в той или иной форме высказывалась большинством авторов, обсуждавших концептуальные проблемы квантовой механики: эти проблемы непосредственно связаны с сознанием наблюдателя, т.е. с субъективным аспектом измерения. А это, в свою очередь, означает, что трудно надеяться решить концептуальные проблемы (разрешить парадоксы) квантовой механики, если не включить сознание наблюдателя непосредственно в описание квантового измерения.
> ...





> Не надо валить все в одну кучу.


Не надо упорно игнорировать базис буддийского мировоззрения на Буддийском Форуме: во Вселенной не существует ничего отдельного.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вот что пишет профессор М.Б.Менский:


И что написал в этой цитате М.Б. Менский, по существу отличное от того, что написал я?  Вы знаете, как он включил сознание в процесс измерения? 




> Дался Вам этот психокинез, при чём здесь психокинез-то?


Почитайте Менского М.Б., но не эту философскую статью, на которую вы сослались выше, а то, что он пишет в УФН, когда вводит бесконечное число пространств в модель Эверетта.




> Не надо упорно игнорировать базис буддийского мировоззрения на Буддийском Форуме: во Вселенной не существует ничего отдельного.


Не надо мне приписывать то, что я не делаю и упорно не замечать то, на что обращаю внимание. Я понимаю "базис буддийского мировоззрения" на современном языке так же, как его понимает B.A. Wallace. В одной из своих старых тем я писал несколько лет назад, что был очень рад, когда это обнаружил.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Такой гигант теорфизической мысли, как сэр Роджер Пенроуз, очень сильно озабоченный неполнотой физики из-за отсутствия в ней сознания и написавший на эту тему три книжки, отказался (!) от субъективной (т.е. вигнеровской) интерпретации редукции волновой функции. Придумал свою, OR, objective reduction.
> 
> Аргументация у него предельно проста, он обращается к здравому смыслу. Если переход от квантового мира к макроскопическому (результат измерения) происходит благодаря присутствию человека-наблюдателя, то это просто смешно потому, что дико думать, что только лишь присутствие космонавта на отдаленной планете превращает законы, например, управляющие ее погодой, из квантовых в макроскопические.


Вот уж поистине - "здравый смысл как бытовая редукция подлинного смысла".
Такой аргумент сродни примитивному атеизму: "Космонавты летали на небо, и бога там нет".
В сознании наблюдателя происходит не "*переход* от квантового мира к макроскопическому", а *интерпратация* наблюдений человеческим рассудочным восприятием и  мышлением, которые обусловлены работой телесных органов чувств; вот эта интерпратация и представляет собой редукцию, и одновременно - видимый нами мир. И это достаточно простая мысль, к ней европейская философия, лишенная психотехнического праксиса, пришла довольно давно (мир как воля и представление, "вещь-в-себе", и проч.).
Буддизм добавляет к этому
1. Знание о карме: раз само тело образовано как рез. кармы, следовательно, восприятие и рассудок тоже кармически обусловлены и результат их деятельности (восприятие и осмысление) представляют собой частный случай некоторого общего. Это и есть редукция.
2. Психотехнический практис, позволяющий созанию выйти за пределы этой обусловленности.

Ну а наука подошла к этой границе через тело, путем усиления органов чувств приборами и утончения измерений. Но ей не хватает парадигмы для осмысления результатов. В этом и проблема. Поэтому некоторые современные ученые и обращаются к буддизму - за философской парадигмой. Но она в буддизме ненаучная, вот ведь беда-то какая!

----------

Dmitridorje (26.09.2010), Echo (25.09.2010), Марина В (25.09.2010)

----------


## Aion

> И что написал в этой цитате М.Б. Менский, по существу отличное от того, что написал я?  Вы знаете, как он включил сознание в процесс измерения?


По существу - прямо противоположное Вашему. Да, знаю. Как технарь-рационалист с марксистской закалкой. Тем не менее, Вы можете его опровергнуть?  :Wink: 





> Почитайте Менского М.Б., но не эту философскую статью, на которую вы сослались выше, а то, что он пишет в УФН, когда вводит бесконечное число пространств в модель Эверетта.


Почитал. Жаль, не силён Михаил Борисович в семантике возможных миров, скромно останавливается там, где самое интересное начинается... :Mad: 





> Не надо мне приписывать то, что я не делаю и упорно не замечать то, на что обращаю внимание.


Если для Вас экспериментатор (с равным нулю сознанием  :Mad: ) отдельно, а его установка, объект и процесс исследования отдельно, это не буддизм, это позапрошловековый позитивизм...

----------


## Турецкий

> Да, думаю стоит пояснить к чему это я.
> 
> Реальный мир далек от той красоты и единости законов, к которой ТАК тяготеет человеческий разум. В нем нет идеально прямых деревьев, а люди строят ровненькие колонны, и выверяют прямые углы у зданий. В нем похоже нет единого, универсального закона, для ВСЕХ явлений, который так приятен и желателен человеческому интеллекту.
> 
> То есть сам инструмент, интеллект человека, обладает врожденными "пороками" в познании. Например доказано, что человеческое сознание в состоянии оперировать только 5 +/- 2 структурными единицами. Это означает что если реальность подкинет 9 несводимых явлений(феноменов), то никто не будет в состоянии связать их воедино, без абстрактного сведения к 5 +/- 2
> 
> Гёдель доказал это в математике. Что в любой аксиоматической системе будут существовать истины не выводимые из самих аксиом, НЕ доказуемые но и НЕ опровергаемые. То есть что любая аксиоматическая система будет упускать, проходить мимо истинных явлений.
> И это не говорит о ее неистинности. И о неистинности "невидимого" явления для такой системы тоже не говорит.
> 
> ...


вы ответили на свою тему..))) А физикам, чтобы понять Далай Ламу, лучше самим стать практикующими буддистами. 

проблема измерений заключена внутри сознания тех, кто пытается измерить нечто. Чтобы измерить нечто - надо иметь представление об этом нечто.

----------


## Pavel

> Собственный ум отличается от компьютерного "ума" именно очевидной для него самого непосредтвенностью собственного переживания, а не никому непонятной характеристикой "живой".


Очевидность и есть переживание, эмоциональная составляющая представления. Или Очевидность это нечто другое? Но давайте не отвлекаться от "непосредственного переживания" к "очевидности" (надеюсь, что До все-таки не удалось Вас увлечь своими идеями, сводимыми к Очевидности)...  :Smilie: 

Более того, "очевидность/переживание для "самого" требует введения этого "сам", введение которого собственно в буддизме не поощряется...  :Smilie:  Вот почему я и обращал внимание на то, что за провозглашением "непосредственного наблюдения" так или иначе проглядывает "самость" или "самобытие". Должен появиться некто "Сам", кто переживает, чтобы ввести различие между умом компьютерным и "собственно умом". В противном случае любой компьютерный ум способен генерировать процесс, который сторонним наблюдателем будет признаваться как "переживание". Введите критерии того, что можно назвать "переживанием", и мой компьютер запереживает специально для Вас.  :Smilie:  В противном случае все выше сказанное о "непосредственных самопереживаниях" можно рассматривать как деградацию до исключительно чувственного восприятия (чувственного сознания).

----------


## Pavel

> Если для Вас экспериментатор (с равным нулю сознанием ) отдельно, а его установка, объект и процесс исследования отдельно, это не буддизм, это позапрошловековый позитивизм...


Да такой же это буддизм, в котором есть некий самостоятельный поток сознания, как прибор, как установка, как процесс...  :Smilie:  В буддизме этот самый поток тоже не рассматривается как некая опосредованность, порожденность или хотя бы зависимость от внешних субъектов. А уж если быть последовательным, то легко обнаружить все ту же зависимость в интерпретациях "наблюдений" любого индивидуального субъекта от внешнего по отношению к нему "экспериментатора" (родителя, социума, школы, института, нации, человечества...), равно как обнаруживается зависимость показаний прибора от его создателя. Так что "позапрошловековый позитивизм" не сильно устарел по отношению к "двух с половиной тысячелетним позитивизмом". 

Конечно, Вас не устроит такое сравнение, ибо в одном случае речь идет о "конструкции прибора", а в другом случае о "Великой Самости", идея которой самим Юнгом провозглашалась в качестве чуть ли не главной идеи буддизма. Но по сути, что одно, что другое - коли взялись наблюдать нечто (прибор, личность, предмет, объект...) придется столкнуться с субъектом внешним по отношению к объекту наблюдения, а следовательно объект наблюдения потеряет свою независимость от наблюдателя или в противном случае придется говорить о его "сущностной самости". Если же не хотим о ней говорить в части наблюдения предметов или процессов, то не стоило бы говорить о самости в части наблюдения за субъектом (умом, психикой, личностью, "я"...), а то получится породить атман. Вот и переводит Щербатской слово "сантана" как "душа", что соответствует букве и духу буддизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Более того, "очевидность/переживание для "самого" требует введения этого "сам", введение которого собственно в буддизме не поощряется...


Это крайне поверхностный взгляд на буддизм.
В читтаматре, например, самоосознавание (svasamvitti) - неотъемлемая часть любого когнитовного акта. Но и с т.зр. прасангики Ваша направленность мысли была бы расценена как нигилизм - две истины едины, и одна из них, относительная, утверждает т.наз "простое Я", которое, собственно, и переживает все непосредственно, обретает плод кармы, продвигается по Пути и проч.
Так что, как говорится, "учите матчасть". А то эдак Вы, право, разучитесь отличать собственный ум от чайника.

----------


## Pavel

> Это крайне поверхностный взгляд на буддизм.
> В читтаматре, например, самоосознавание (svasamvitti) - неотъемлемая часть любого когнитовного акта.


 И хорошо. И пусть так и остается. Равно как и в науке процесс измерений с использованием инструментария так же является неотъемлемой частью любого когнитивного процесса.



> Но и с т.зр. прасангики Ваша направленность мысли была бы расценена как нигилизм


Ну, это нормально....  :Smilie:  Жупел нигилизма - излюбленный жупел, не взирая на тот факт, что в прасангике никакого понятия нигилизма и вовсе нет, если уж обращаться к мат. части. В буддологии, конечно, любят поискать принципиальные отличия между европейским нигилизмом с буддийскими идеями шуньяты, но это не относится к обсуждаемому вопросу. Я же не вижу никакого нигилизма в позиции сравнительного анализа умственных и инструментальных способов получения и обобщения информации на относительном уровне и в том, и в другом случаях.




> - две истины едины, и одна из них, относительная, утверждает т.наз "простое Я", которое, собственно, и переживает все непосредственно, обретает плод кармы, продвигается по Пути и проч.


В том то и дело, что относительная истина утверждает, что любое полученное на относительтном уровне знание относительно, а не "НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО". И именно в рамках относительной истины знания, полученные относительно действий и "переживаний" приборов по своей природе ничем не отличаются от относительной индивидуальной истины, полученной на относительном уровне относительно личных переживаний.  :Smilie:  Так что лучше мат. часть понимать, чем заучивать, а то можно перестать отличать истину относительную от истины безусловной.  :Smilie: 



> Так что, как говорится, "учите матчасть". А то эдак Вы, право, разучитесь отличать собственный ум от чайника.


Ну, почему же. Я буду отличать закипающий чайник от вскипающего ума, но на относительном уровне. И в этом случае я готов назвать те факторы, относительно которых и происходит это отличие. Вы же так и не смогли назвать те факторы, относительно которых ум отличаете от компьютера, отсылая то к "непосредственности", то к "самостоятельности". *На относительном же уровне истинности любой прибор может рассматриваться и как "самостоятельный", и как "непосредственный" сборщик и анализатор информации, что и делается в науке по сей день.*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *На относительном же уровне истинности любой прибор может рассматриваться и как "самостоятельный", и как "непосредственный" сборщик и анализатор информации, что и делается в науке по сей день.*


Нет, не может. Результаты работы прибора не являются информацией до тех пор, пока они не проинтерпретированы умом наблюдателя.
Это ум "сборщик и анализатор", а не прибор.

"отличать ум от чайника..."

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, не может. Результаты работы прибора не являются информацией до тех пор, пока они не проинтерпретированы умом наблюдателя.
> Это ум "сборщик и анализатор", а не прибор.
> 
> "отличать ум от чайника..."


По какому признаку, на каком относительном уровне, Вы их развели: ум стал сборщиком и интерпретатором, а прибор перестал им быть?

----------


## Pavel

Очень простой житейский пример может проиллюстрировать неспособность человеческого ума получить информацию и ее проанализировать в отличии от прибора. Если Вы захотите расплатиться кредитной карточкой в ресторане, то терминал сможет не только проанализировать Вашу платежеспособность, но и произвести операцию расчета за съеденный обед. А вот официант или любой другой работник ресторана не смогут этого сделать ни по отдельности, ни сообща, ибо не обладают умением считывать информацию с карточки, передавать ее банку и получать отклик от банка с проанализированной информацией о состоянии Вашего счета.

Относительно Вашей кредитной карты терминал - умен, а официант умом вовсе не обладает.  :Smilie:  При этом терминал НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО работает с Вашей картой, а официант является лишь его подсобным инструментом для всовывания и высовывания карточки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Относительно Вашей кредитной карты терминал - умен, а официант умом вовсе не обладает.  При этом терминал НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО работает с Вашей картой, а официант является лишь его подсобным инструментом для всовывания и высовывания карточки.


Ага. А турникет в метро, совершающий выбор, пропустить меня или нет, по этой логике - вообще живое существо, раз совершает целенаправленные действия. И, следовательно, имеет даже собственную карму.
И с точки зр. буддизма является объектом состадания.
Вам не доводилось порождать бодхичитту в адрес автомата в метро? попробуйте, у Вас явно получится.

"...отличать ум от чайника..."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По какому признаку, на каком относительном уровне, Вы их развели: ум стал сборщиком и интерпретатором, а прибор перестал им быть?


По очень простому: измерительный прибор дан нам как результат наблюдения. То есть он сам по себе есть результат интерпретации, совершаемой умом.

----------


## Pavel

> Ага. А турникет в метро, совершающий выбор, пропустить меня или нет, по этой логике - вообще живое существо, раз совершает целенаправленные действия. И, следовательно, имеет даже собственную карму.


Не понял. почему рассмотрение одного прибора надо было заменять на рассмотрение другого прибора. Тем более не понял, почему вопрос рассмотрения ума надо было заменять рассмотрением живого существа. Но кажется мне, что Вы подошли потихоньку к пониманию того, что я Вам ранее сказал, что от рассмотрения ума Вам придется подойти к рассмотрению живого ума, где понимание того, что есть жизнь и живое, будет играть ключевую роль.



> И с точки зр. буддизма является объектом состадания.
> Вам не доводилось порождать бодхичитту в адрес автомата в метро? попробуйте, у Вас явно получится.


Это сарказм?  :Smilie:  Но мне и не приходилось порождать бодхичитту в адрес ума, а мы именно ум и обсуждали. Сострадание мне доводилось испытывать в адрес живых существ. А наиболее яркие, гибкие и озабоченные нравственностью умы я встречал в научной среде.

----------


## Pavel

> По очень простому: измерительный прибор дан нам как результат наблюдения. То есть он сам по себе есть результат интерпретации, совершаемой умом.


Но и ум дан нам исключительно как результат наблюдений и в свою очередь является лишь результатом интерпретаций и обобщений. Нет наблюдателя ума - невозможно говорить о существовании никакого ума. Никакой "сам ум" сам не существует, как и "сам прибор". А вот относительно наблюдателя (в относительной истине) и ум, и прибор возникают как результат сторонних по отношению к ним наблюдений и обобщений. Можно сделать прибор, регистрирующий присутствие ума, а можно сформировать ум, способный обнаруживать присутствие прибора. Не вижу я различий пока, на которые Вы могли бы осмысленно указать.

----------


## Aion

> Но по сути, что одно, что другое - коли взялись наблюдать нечто (прибор, личность, предмет, объект...) придется столкнуться с субъектом внешним по отношению к объекту наблюдения, а следовательно объект наблюдения потеряет свою независимость от наблюдателя или в противном случае придется говорить о его "сущностной самости".


Павел, Самость эманирует себя как внешнее постольку, поскольку неосознана. Ну а что касается "прибора" для наблюдения Самости, если можно так выразиться, это скорее сердце, чем голова. То есть для наблюдения Самости удобнее пользоваться "искусством", а не "наукой"...


> Если же не хотим о ней говорить в части наблюдения предметов или процессов, то не стоило бы говорить о самости в части наблюдения за субъектом (умом, психикой, личностью, "я"...), а то получится породить атман. Вот и переводит Щербатской слово "сантана" как "душа", что соответствует букве и духу буддизма.


Отчего же не хотим, хотим. Для овнешнения этого хотения на БФ существует  система личных сообщений и кнопочка "спасибо".  :Cool:

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, Самость эманирует себя как внешнее постольку, поскольку неосознана. Ну а что касается "прибора" для наблюдения Самости, если можно так выразиться, это скорее сердце, чем голова.


Не важно, что именно является прибором. Важно, что прибор необходим для возникновения наблюдения и ощущения. Равно не важно и как устроен прибор (наукообразно или искусство-подобно, как философия) для понимания необходимости и роли прибора в процессе формирования представления, в процессе формирования феномена, даже если этим феноменом является "очевидность" или "самость".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но и ум дан нам исключительно как результат наблюдений


Это верно., но есть и различие.
Для интерпретации показаний прибора необходимо иметь понятие, сформированное умом. Вне этого такие показания вовсе не будут значимыми.
При этом такое понятие и есть то, что мы называем "мысль", которая не отлична от самого ума. В этом смысле ум первичен.

----------


## Pavel

> Это верно., но есть и различие.
> Для интерпретации показаний прибора необходимо иметь понятие, сформированное умом.


Я так понимаю, что Вы имеете в виду некий факт того, что любой алгоритм интерпретации возникает исключительно как результат умственной деятельности. Но это не факт. Посудите сами, раз человеческий ум в состоянии создать прибор, генерирующий алгоритмы решений и интерпретаций, некий генератор идей или мыслей, если Вам больше нравится такая терминология, то и стоит такой прибор рассматривать как ум. Вот посмотрите на конкретном примере: буквально сегодня я ехал до нужного мне адреса на своем автомобиле исключительно по маршруту, который мне прокладывал прибор-навигатор. Собственных мыслей на счет того, куда мне лучше ехать, когда сворачивать, сколько метров осталось до поворота, когда остановиться или куда лучше поехать, чтобы не угодить в пробку, у меня не было совсем, т.к. я не владел информацией о дорогах в городе и  пробках на этих дорогах, разрешенных направлениях движения и собственно о том, где именно находится интересующий меня дом. Я дал в качестве исходных данных навигатору название улицы и номер дома, а далее он оптимизировал, непрерывно меняя в зависимости от ситуации на дороге, маршрут, и голосом сообщал мне о том, куда и когда лучше свернуть. Это его "мысли" на счет того, как мне лучше поступать, которым я подчинялся.

Безусловно, Вы скажете, что его мысли были предопределены умами и трудами других людей, которые создали такой прибор, запустили спутники вокруг Земли, создали систему GPS.... , придумали алгоритмы решения конкретных оптимизационных задач. Но ведь и любой человеческий ум ничего не создал САМ, а воспользовался умами и трудами других людей и других поколений. Они в этом ничуть не различны. Прибор обладает и оперирует понятиями (дорога, поворот, дом, улица, метры, время, пробка, машина, голос, предупреждение, рекомендация....), и ум оперирует точно такими же понятиями, которые никак не создал САМ. Нет никакого "САМ УМ", который смог бы похвастаться достаточной самостоятельностью, чтобы даже на относительном уровне истинности утверждать, что он весь из себя такой не похожий на прибор. Мы видим, как сложный прибор заменяет ум, а ум не может похвастаться тем, что может ту же задачу решать САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО. а не слепо подчиняться прибору.



> При этом такое понятие и есть то, что мы называем "мысль", которая не отлична от самого ума. В этом смысле ум первичен.


Мысль или понятие ровно настолько же не отличны от ума, насколько мысль или понятие, реализованные например в навигаторе, не отличны от навигатора. Навигатор генерирует мысли (оптимизационные решения по выбору маршрута или решения по совершению маневра) с такой же легкостью, с какой это делает ум, причем опирается на понятия, данные ему в обращении.

----------


## Pavel

*Сергей*,

 я бы еще раз хотел обратить Ваше внимание на то, что сколько бы Вы ни наблюдали за работой своего ума, Вы не обнаружите в нем ничего, чтобы не могло быть реализовано на уровне технократическом. Даже чувства, когда понимается принцип их возникновения, реализуются технически с любой степенью точности. Если страх - это выброс в кровь адреналина, а степень страха - количество адреналина, то процесс возникновения ощущения страха - это простой физический процесс, который может быть реализован в любом приборе, если возникнет такая необходимость. Так реализация всех пяти совокупностей: 5 аспектов телесных и психических процессов, которые человек, ослеплённый неведением, считает «собой», «я», «личностью», «эго»

1. Форма (физическое тело) (рупа-ккхандха)
2. Чувство (ведана-ккхандха)
3. Восприятие (саннья-ккхандха)
4. Формации ума (санкхара-ккхандха)
5. Сознание (винньяна-ккхандха) 

давно реализованы не только в сложных физических приборах, но даже на уровне детских игрушек. Что уж тут говорить лишь об уме.

Только это не позволяет любой такой прибор или игрушку назвать живыми. И именно здесь "собака порылась"... Если не распознать, не научиться отличать живое от не живого, то не удастся подобраться к природе возникновения страдания именно у живых существ - не понять первой благородной истины. К чему тогда оставшиеся три? 

Наблюдать за работой ума, за моментами возникновения и прекращения мыслей или чувств в уме - это всего лишь нелепая попытка осознать устройство прибора путем изучения моментов возникновения и исчезновения в нем тех или иных команд, тех или иных потоков электронов от одной радиодетали к другой. Наблюдать надо жизнь во всем ее многообразии, чтобы понять природу ее возникновения, которая и предопределяет страдательную сущность ЛЮБОГО ЖИВОГО существа.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Безусловно, Вы скажете, что его мысли были предопределены умами и трудами других людей, которые создали такой прибор, запустили спутники вокруг Земли, создали систему GPS


Безусловно, я скажу иначе: все показания Вашего навигатора не были бы показаниями вне вашей личной их интерпретации, которая осуществляется Вашим умом. Вне ее это были бы просто какие-то электрические процессы, колебания воздуха и т.д.
"Навигацией" это становится лишь по той причине, что Вы ПОНИМАЕТЕ происходящее.
И даже если предположить, что машина едет сама в назначенный пункт, без Вашего участия (как с искусственными аппаратами), без участия наблюдателя, понимающего и интерпретирующего происходящее, она не будет ничем отличаться от камня, катящегося по склону горы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если страх - это выброс в кровь адреналина, а степень страха - количество адреналина,


Страх - это лично переживаемое чувство, а не "выброс адреналина".




> то процесс возникновения ощущения страха - это простой физический процесс, который может быть реализован в любом приборе, если возникнет такая необходимость.


Это шутка такая? Как чувство может быть реализовано в приборе?
Нет, похоже, Вы и правда не можете отличить собственный ум от чайника.




> Так реализация всех пяти совокупностей: 5 аспектов телесных и психических процессов, которые человек, ослеплённый неведением, считает «собой», «я», «личностью», «эго»
> ...
> давно реализованы не только в сложных физических приборах, но даже на уровне детских игрушек. Что уж тут говорить лишь об уме.


Здорово: "детские игрушки, ослепленные неведением".
Да, не зря я предложил Вам поупражняться в порождении бодхичитты в адрес турникета в метро.

И раз уж речь зашла о нама-рупе, то есть мы говорим в терминах буддийской парадигмы, не плохо бы вспомнить определение ума, как оно дается в буддизме.
Не напомните?

----------


## Zom

Наму (4 умственные скандхи) нельзя увидеть приборами или глазом "со стороны". Можно увидеть только изменения в рупе, которые происходят из-за изменений в наме. Они доступны регистрации, наблюдению, изучению (чем вся наука и занимается).

Наму можно увидеть только посредством сверхъестественной способности видения умов других существ (_чето-парийя-ньяна_). Ну или обнаружить в самом себе (и то, по мнению некоторых учителей, как Аджан Брахмавамсо, до развития джханового состояния ума мы тоже видим внутри себя лишь "одежду царя", но не его самого).

----------

Сергей Хос (29.09.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Безусловно, я скажу иначе: все показания Вашего навигатора не были бы показаниями вне вашей личной их интерпретации, которая осуществляется Вашим умом. Вне ее это были бы просто какие-то электрические процессы, колебания воздуха и т.д.
> "Навигацией" это становится лишь по той причине, что Вы ПОНИМАЕТЕ происходящее.


Это Вы уже говорили, и мы это уже обсуждали. С такой точки зрения (относительно такого подхода) и ум являет собой исключительно интерпретацию ума наблюдателя, сам же являет собой лишь поток электронов и набор химических процессов...  :Smilie:  И здесь навигатор от ума ни коим образом не отличается. Не станете же Вы утверждать, что согласно относительной истины, как мы рассматриваем ум и прибор, ум существует сам в себе и самодостаточно себя наблюдает и интерпретирует?




> И даже если предположить, что машина едет сама в назначенный пункт, без Вашего участия (как с искусственными аппаратами), без участия наблюдателя, понимающего и интерпретирующего происходящее, она не будет ничем отличаться от камня, катящегося по склону горы.


Я лишь привел пример машины, которая генерит мысли - указания, куда лучше ехать. И в этом смысле водитель как раз выполняет функцию придатка автомобиля, который эти команды технически и совершенно бездумно передает автомобилю. 

Прибор решает задачи и отвечает за безопасность тела водителя - таких интеллектуальных машин уже много, т.е. машин, которым человек доверяет в противоположность собственному уму решение сложных задач. И ничего здесь пользователь не интерпретирует, а лишь следует указаниям или вовсе бездействует.

----------


## Pavel

> Это шутка такая? Как чувство может быть реализовано в приборе?
> Нет, похоже, Вы и правда не можете отличить собственный ум от чайника.


Я как раз могу и уже говорил. что живой ум отличается от не живого интеллекта. Вы-то назовите, в чем отличие ума от технически реализованного интеллекта в форме прибора-навигатора, а то одни чувства и эмоции...  :Smilie: 





> Здорово: "детские игрушки, ослепленные неведением".
> Да, не зря я предложил Вам поупражняться в порождении бодхичитты в адрес турникета в метро.


Зря Вы перескочили на ослепление неведением. Это уже другой вопрос.




> И раз уж речь зашла о нама-рупе, то есть мы говорим в терминах буддийской парадигмы, не плохо бы вспомнить определение ума, как оно дается в буддизме.


Не плохо бы, хотя буддизмов много всяких разных. как и определений.

----------


## Pavel

> Наму (4 умственные скандхи) нельзя увидеть приборами или глазом "со стороны". Можно увидеть только изменения в рупе, которые происходят из-за изменений в наме. Они доступны регистрации, наблюдению, изучению (чем вся наука и занимается).


 Верно. Поэтому, что в науке, что в буддизме, суждения о том, есть ли нама у того или иного существа, происходит на основании наблюдений рупы и ее реакций.




> Наму можно увидеть только посредством сверхъестественной способности видения умов других существ (_чето-парийя-ньяна_). Ну или обнаружить в самом себе (и то, по мнению некоторых учителей, как Аджан Брахмавамсо, до развития джханового состояния ума мы тоже видим внутри себя лишь "одежду царя", но не его самого).


Замечание о необходимости видения намы лишь при помощи сверхъестественных способностей мне показалось очень интересным. Значит, каждый, кто утверждает, что он наблюдает свой ум или ум у другого, по сути или обманывается, или так или иначе утверждает, что обладает сверхъестественными способностями? И любопытно еще следующее: если человек, не обладая сверхъестественными способностями верит, что наму можно наблюдать, поимев такие способности, то откуда ему известно, что приборов с такими сверхъестественными способностями не может быть создано? Разве мог человек хотя бы 20 лет тому назад помыслить, что появится прибор, способный определить местоположение человека на планете Земля с точностью до метра, чего ни один человек без сверхестественных способностей до сих пор делать не умеет?

----------


## Pavel

*Zom*,

 я бы особо обратил Ваше внимание на тот факт, что подавляющее большинство научных приборов служат именно для выполнения сверхъестественных задач, реализуют сверхъестественные способности для человека: от примитивного микроскопа до сканирующего, от спектрофотометра до газоанализатора или частотомера в диапазоне частот, не доступных человеческому уху...  :Smilie:  Уж если и рассчитывать на обретение сверхъестественных способностей в области восприятия, то на практике каждому дана такая реализация в научной сфере - реальный собственный опыт, а не слова какого бы то ни было авторитетного человека. 

А Вы по непонятным причинам сразу в такой способности приборам отказали раз и навсегда. Мне кажется, что как-то поторопились.

----------


## Pavel

*Zom*,

вдогонку возник еще один любопытный вопрос:

если допустить, что человек без сверхъестественных способностей ум не может наблюдать, а лишь его проявления, то способен ли такой обычный человек наблюдать свет, звук, цвет и все окружающее в материальном мире непосредственно (как-оно-есть) или наблюдает лишь проявления (одежки) данных, язык не поворачивается сказать, сущностей? Как отличить "само-царя" от проявлений - "одежек царя" - в материальном мире?

----------


## Турецкий

> Очень простой житейский пример может проиллюстрировать неспособность человеческого ума получить информацию и ее проанализировать в отличии от прибора. Если Вы захотите расплатиться кредитной карточкой в ресторане, то терминал сможет не только проанализировать Вашу платежеспособность, но и произвести операцию расчета за съеденный обед. А вот официант или любой другой работник ресторана не смогут этого сделать ни по отдельности, ни сообща, ибо не обладают умением считывать информацию с карточки, передавать ее банку и получать отклик от банка с проанализированной информацией о состоянии Вашего счета.
> 
> Относительно Вашей кредитной карты терминал - умен, а официант умом вовсе не обладает.  При этом терминал НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО работает с Вашей картой, а официант является лишь его подсобным инструментом для всовывания и высовывания карточки.


а  официанту и администрации ресторана - пофигу сколько бабла на счету у чела, лишь бы рассчитался...))))) и желательно наличкой и чаевыми в наличке, а не в электронных деньгах..))) благо считать бабки они и без карточки умеют...))))

более того - они чаще презирают всю эту электронику, которая тупо мешает им навариться больше...))))

теория относительности...)))

----------


## Zom

> Значит, каждый, кто утверждает, что он наблюдает свой ум или ум у другого, по сути или обманывается, или так или иначе утверждает, что обладает сверхъестественными способностями?


Что касается самого ума как феномена, то, как я уже сказал, есть как минимум мнение одного учителя, что нужны сверхспособности даже для наблюдения собственного ума. Однако, совершенно однозначно мы можем напрямую наблюдать такое умственное качество как чувство (ведана) - которое может быть нейтральным, болезненным, приятным. Мы можем знать его напрямую, без сверхспособностей. И в то же самое время не имеем возможности видеть его напрямую у других живых существ (то есть опять же мы видим только внешнее проявление - какова реакция тела на то или иное чувство, на основании чего делаем вывод, что такое чувство имеет место быть у другого существа).




> И любопытно еще следующее: если человек, не обладая сверхъестественными способностями верит, что наму можно наблюдать, поимев такие способности, то откуда ему известно, что приборов с такими сверхъестественными способностями не может быть создано?


Ему и неизвестно. Откуда ему может быть это известно? -)) 
Может быть когда-нибудь наука откроет такой феномен как ментальная часть вселенной. А может не откроет. Никто этого не знает сейчас, даже самые продвинутые учёные, в том числе и теоретики. 




> Уж если и рассчитывать на обретение сверхъестественных способностей в области восприятия, то на практике каждому дана такая реализация в научной сфере - реальный собственный опыт, а не слова какого бы то ни было авторитетного человека. 
> 
> А Вы по непонятным причинам сразу в такой способности приборам отказали раз и навсегда.


Во-первых, я про приборы вообще ничего не говорил - это вы уже за меня додумали )) А во-вторых, опять-таки, все эти мега-сверхъестественные приборные наблюдения - это НЕ ЕСТЬ прямое познание человеком этих феноменов. То, что приборы это "видят", не означает что человек это видит. Человек видит лишь картинки, которые выдают ему приборы, и на основании своих абсолютно интеллектуальных (а не прямых интуитивных) рассчётов, которые притом могут быть даже сделаны не им самим, он делает для себя какие-то интеллектуальные выводы (гипотезы, построения, выводы, доказательства). Это не есть прямое знание, поэтому ошибка считать, что посредством приборов человек имеет личные сверхъестественные способности. Не имеет.

Вообще достаточно забавно, что люди сейчас так сильно верят в науку, и так сильно не любят верить в религию, говоря о том, что они вообще ни во что не верят. Например, каждый знает, что (например) компьютерная мышка - набор постоянно изменяющихся фрагментов материи - атомов, кварков, и т.д... Но на самом деле, он этого не знает. Он в это *верит*. Верит, потому что "так сказала наука". Очень сильная вера. Вот была бы такая же сильная вера сейчас у людей в Три Драгоценности - мир был бы полон архатов ))




> если допустить, что человек без сверхъестественных способностей ум не может наблюдать, а лишь его проявления, то способен ли такой обычный человек наблюдать свет, звук, цвет и все окружающее в материальном мире непосредственно (как-оно-есть) или наблюдает лишь проявления (одежки) данных, язык не поворачивается сказать, сущностей? Как отличить "само-царя" от проявлений - "одежек царя" - в материальном мире?


Свет и звук, конечно, он познаёт напрямую. Есть сознание глаза, сознание уха. Отдельные от восприятия. Всё это мы переживаем напрямую, без гипотез, теорий, интеллектуальных умопостроений и заключений. Опять-таки такую часть ума как восприятие и чувство вы можете познавать напрямую, без "одежды". И даже познание, по крайней мере до какой-то степени, также мы можем ощущать напрямую. Но самого "познающего" мы всё-таки распознать не можем, в обычном состоянии. То есть мы не видим потока мельчайших дхамм - видим только "большие куски" этого потока, за счёт чего говорим - ага, вот она, болезненность, вот оно, восприятие и т.д. Но посредством джханового ума начинает быть виден сам поток. Некоторые учителя говорят что ещё до различения деталей этого потока, внутреннему взору предстаёт сам этот поток - в виде некоей абсолютно сияющей сущности. И это подтверждается рядом фрагментов из сутт.

----------

Юй Кан (29.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще это, извиняюсь за метафору : ), фигня какая-то в целом: путать *сверхъестественные* способности (а ведь даже их списки известны) со способностями естественными, лишь несколько расширяемыми посредством приборов и устройств... %)

----------


## Pavel

> Ему и неизвестно. Откуда ему может быть это известно? -))


Значит, заявление о том, что приборов таких быть не может, сделанное человеком, которому сее известно быть не может - это поспешное заявление, необдуманное и пустое, ибо основано не на знаниях, а подается как знание, а не как предположение.



> Во-первых, я про приборы вообще ничего не говорил - это вы уже за меня додумали ))


 Вынужден процитировать Ваши же слова, которые опровергают данное заявление: 


> Наму (4 умственные скандхи) *нельзя увидеть приборами* или глазом "со стороны".





> А во-вторых, опять-таки, все эти мега-сверхъестественные приборные наблюдения - это НЕ ЕСТЬ прямое познание человеком этих феноменов.


Мы тут с Сергеем уже достаточно долго пытаемся найти признаки "прямого" в отличии от "опосредованного" и никак не можем. А Вы, как-будто не ознакомившись с обсуждением, опять про "прямое познание" заговорили, не указав на то отличительное, что способно это "прямое" обнаружить. И прибор "прямо" познает настолько же, насколько "опосредованно" ум познает. Ни один ум не независим от опоры на понятия и обучение, практику и опыт, равно как и прибор опирается в своих измерениях и результатах измерений на то же.



> Это не есть прямое знание, поэтому ошибка считать, что посредством приборов человек имеет личные сверхъестественные способности. Не имеет.


Да уж....  :Smilie:  При чем здесь "прямое" и "личное"? Если автомобиль мне принадлежит, то и способность на нем быстро перемещаться в пространстве моя личная. А вот если рассуждения о том, что уму даны какие-то "прямые" способности познавать ни на чем не основано, то такие убеждения скорее всего не станут моими личными, ибо я с ними не знаю, как обращаться.




> Вообще достаточно забавно, что люди сейчас так сильно верят в науку, и так сильно не любят верить в религию, говоря о том, что они вообще ни во что не верят.


 Люди, которые говорят, что они верят в науку, не говорят, что они ни во что не верят - это нонсенс. В религию они тоже не не любят верить, а просто не верят. Их неверие в религию - это не мода такая, а просто их неверие - другие убеждения.




> Например, каждый знает, что (например) компьютерная мышка - набор постоянно изменяющихся фрагментов материи - атомов, кварков, и т.д... Но на самом деле, он этого не знает. Он в это *верит*. Верит, потому что "так сказала наука". Очень сильная вера. Вот была бы такая же сильная вера сейчас у людей в Три Драгоценности - мир был бы полон архатов ))


Вы не найдете ни одного признака кроме силы убежденности, которая отличала бы знание от веры. Любое знание - это лишь вера, доведенная до убежденности в очевидности. В мире много людей, кто религиозен до уровня обретения религиозного знания. В мире не мало людей, кто предпочитает научное знание знанию религиозному. А количество архатов или появление Будды не изменило мир. Мир по-прежнему полон страдающих живых существ. Зачем же тогда сожалеть, что архатов слишком мало? Что изменится, если их станет больше?  :Smilie: 



> Свет и звук, конечно, он познаёт напрямую.


Ну, да, как "я" и "душу"...  :Smilie: 




> Есть сознание глаза, сознание уха. Отдельные от восприятия. Всё это мы переживаем напрямую, без гипотез, теорий, интеллектуальных умопостроений и заключений.


 Что "все это": сознание глаза или отдельное от него восприятие? Я не переживаю сознания глаза ни на прямую. ни опосредованно. Я не переживаю восприятия ни на прямую, ни опосредованно. Я ввожу понятия сознания глаза или восприятия сугубо для конкретных целей конструирования представлений о психической основе живого существа, но не более того. Переживать я умею только боль и ее динамику (изменение интенсивности) вплоть до полного ее прекращения. Это как в компьютере: "1" и "0", а вся динамика ощущений и переживаний - это лишь динамика этих "величин".




> Опять-таки такую часть ума как восприятие и чувство вы можете познавать напрямую, без "одежды". И даже познание, по крайней мере до какой-то степени, также мы можем ощущать напрямую.


Вы сначала укажите на признак "прямого", а потом утверждайте о способности напрямую переживать. Мой опыт показывает, что пока новорожденного не обучат, т.е. не создадут ему условий для обретения фундаментальных основ опоры в восприятии, то он и не воспринимает напрямую. И чувство страха не возникает "напрямую", а вызывается выбросом адреналина в крови - можно вызвать инъекцией. Равно так же и прибор может осуществить выброс адреналина в любой организм, после чего тот испытает "страх напрямую".

Zom, если Вы готовы говорить о "прямом восприятии" или "прямом познании", то я смогу с Вами поддержать разговор лишь тогда, когда пойму, что именно Вы подразумеваете под "прямым", какие такие отличительные факторы "прямого" Вы *обнаруживаете и каким методом* - тоже "прямым познанием"?
Если Вы не ответите на этот вопрос, то не стоит дальше говорить на эту тему, слова так и останутся не понятыми.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще это, извиняюсь за метафору : ), фигня какая-то в целом: путать *сверхъестественные* способности (а ведь даже их списки известны) со способностями естественными, лишь несколько расширяемыми посредством приборов и устройств... %)


Да это вообще полная "фигня" - про "ощущающие приборы", выбросы адреналина, "детские игрушки с пятью скандхами" и проч.
Если человек шутит, то больно уж долго и многословно.
А если всерьез, так об чем тут и говорить-то?

----------


## Pavel

> Да это вообще полная "фигня" - про "ощущающие приборы", выбросы адреналина, "детские игрушки с пятью скандхами" и проч.
> Если человек шутит, то больно уж долго и многословно.
> А если всерьез, так об чем тут и говорить-то?


"Ну, за единение!" (Тост).

----------

Сергей Хос (30.09.2010)

----------


## Pavel

Что по мне, так я не собираюсь объединяться под лозунгами о "непосредственном ощущении", "прямом познании", "наблюдении напрямую"... - по мне так это все "фигня", ноги которой растут из домыслов о "видении-как-есть", так что пью один под свои тосты.

----------


## Aion

> Не важно, что именно является прибором.


Для Будды да, но пока эгоцентризм отличается от самоцентризма - важно.

----------


## Pavel

> Для Будды да, но пока эгоцентризм отличается от самоцентризма - важно.


Как-то незаметно они отличаются. Вот тут все время говорят о том, что ум сам то.., ум сам это... : то сам постигает, то сам ощущает, то сам познает, то сам воспринимает, то сам чувствует.... - типичный эгоцентризм, в основе которого лишь корень слова другой, а в сущности представление о "я" (персональном уме) как о центре восприятия, понимания, познания, чувствования... Персона - вот основа что эгоцентризма, что самоцентризма. Так что персональное самосознание в качестве правильного представления о мире - это лишь эгоцентризм, замаскированный под относительную "Истину".

----------


## Юй Кан

> А если всерьез, так об чем тут и говорить-то?


Как это -- "о чём"?
О софистике, схоластике, риторике, демагогике... о тостологии, в самый наконец! : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это лишь эгоцентризм, замаскированный под относительную "Истину".


Не всякое прямое восприятие - эгоцентризм.
А языковыми средствами действительно можно высказать лишь относительную истину - таковы свойства языка.
Но на основе коммуникации можно понять абсолютную.

----------


## Aion

> Как-то незаметно они отличаются.


Вы о тезисе: *я и Отец - одно?*  :Cool: 


> Вот тут все время говорят о том, что ум сам то.., ум сам это... : то сам постигает, то сам ощущает, то сам познает, то сам воспринимает, то сам чувствует.... - типичный эгоцентризм, в основе которого лишь корень слова другой, а в сущности представление о "я" (персональном уме) как о центре восприятия, понимания, познания, чувствования...


Если рассматривать ум как синоним психики, никакого эгоцентризма в утверждении _ум сам то.., ум сам это..._ нет. Просто не надо сознание отождествлять с умом.  



> Персона - вот основа что эгоцентризма, что самоцентризма. Так что персональное самосознание в качестве правильного представления о мире - это лишь эгоцентризм, замаскированный под относительную "Истину".


Персона - это маска, её время от времени снимать надо, чтобы ни себя, ни других не обманывать. Индивидуальность - другое дело,  см.  высказывание неуважаемого Вами Нацог Рандола...

----------


## Pavel

> Не всякое прямое восприятие - эгоцентризм.
> А языковыми средствами действительно можно высказать лишь относительную истину - таковы свойства языка.


Пока свойств этого самого языка не хватило, чтобы донести относительную истину о "прямом" восприятии в сравнении с "косвенным" восприятием, минуя представление о самости или эго этого воспринимающего.



> Но на основе коммуникации можно понять абсолютную.


Это ту, согласно которой ничего нет?.. Так она понятна и на вербальном уровне - "нет так нет"...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пока свойств этого самого языка не хватило...


Или понималка не работает...

----------


## Pavel

> Вы о тезисе: *я и Отец - одно?*


Ничего об этом тезисе не знаю, а угадывать лень.



> Если рассматривать ум как синоним психики, никакого эгоцентризма в утверждении _ум сам то.., ум сам это..._ нет. Просто не надо сознание отождествлять с умом.


 Значит с сознанием ум отождествлять не дело, а с психикой - самое то?..  :Smilie:  Тут уж столько тождеств, сколько отождествляющих. А хотелось бы, чтобы не подменами слов все баловались и усердным поиском тождеств, а как-то к единому словарю подошли, почему и вопросы задавал в надежде на разъяснения.



> Персона - это маска, её время от времени снимать надо, чтобы ни себя, ни других не обманывать. Индивидуальность - другое дело,


*ПЕРСО'НА*, ы, ж. [латин. persona] (книжн). 1. Особа, личность (торж. или ирон). Я сделался важной персоной. Некрасов. Небезызвестная вам п. 2. Человек с крупным общественным положением, важная особа (устар. или ирон).

ИНДИВИД, *ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТЬ* (лат. individum - неделимый, особь) - понятия, используемые, как правило, для описания и отображения разнообразных ипостасей бытия личности.

Я употребил слово "персона" в ироническом ключе для обозначения возомнившей о своей важности личности (индивида). Именно возомнившая о себе персона во главу угла ставит свою индивидуальность и собственное видение.

----------


## Pavel

> Или понималка не работает...


Так на основе коммуникации или на основе понималки?..  :Smilie: 

Сергей, Вы же грамотный человек... Зачем все эти выпады на грани приличий. Просто дайте два определения, как для словаря, прямого видения и косвенного видения, чтобы согласно им было видно, что прибор не подпадает под одно определение и попадает под другое.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, если Вы готовы говорить о "прямом восприятии" или "прямом познании", то я смогу с Вами поддержать разговор лишь тогда, когда пойму, что именно Вы подразумеваете под "прямым", какие такие отличительные факторы "прямого"


Вкус лемона - это прямое познание. Рассуждение о том, какой вкус лемона - это интеллектуальное познание.

----------


## Pavel

> Вкус лемона - это прямое познание. Рассуждение о том, какой вкус лемона - это интеллектуальное познание.


Значит любой прибор, распознающий сок лимона, распознает его "вкус" прямым познанием. Уж чего чего, а рассуждать он на сей счет не будет.

P.S. Сдается мне, что представление о прямом видении обретается так же исключительно прямым познанием, посему интеллектуально (конструктивно) представлено быть не может...  :Smilie:  Но кажется мне, что именно такое видение и называется чувственным восприятием, сознанием, основанным на чувственном восприятии.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ура, "фигня" растёт и обильно плодносит... %)

Прямое видение -- видение безоценочное и внечувственное, т.е., -- без участия органов чувственного восприятия.
Основывается же оно на интуиции, а не рассудке, анализирующем поступающую информацию.

Соответственно, ни один прибор, не обладающий, по определению, интуицией и рассудком, не способен вообще воспринимать что-либо. Он лишь механически/электрически и т.п. реагирует на внешнее воздействие в пределах возможностей, заложенных в него создателем, обладающим, в свою очередь, достаточно ограниченными естественными (но не сверхъестественными) возможностями.

----------

Zom (30.09.2010), Марина В (12.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Значит любой прибор, распознающий сок лимона, распознает его "вкус" прямым познанием.


Прибор не распознаёт вкус лемона. Прибор может только определить химический состав ))

----------

Марина В (12.10.2010), Сергей Хос (30.09.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Значит с сознанием ум отождествлять не дело, а с психикой - самое то?..  Тут уж столько тождеств, сколько отождествляющих. А хотелось бы, чтобы не подменами слов все баловались и усердным поиском тождеств, а как-то к единому словарю подошли, почему и вопросы задавал в надежде на разъяснения.


Методологически да. 


> *ПЕРСО'НА*, ы, ж. [латин. persona] (книжн). 1. Особа, личность (торж. или ирон). Я сделался важной персоной. Некрасов. Небезызвестная вам п. 2. Человек с крупным общественным положением, важная особа (устар. или ирон).
> 
> ИНДИВИД, *ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТЬ* (лат. individum - неделимый, особь) - понятия, используемые, как правило, для описания и отображения разнообразных ипостасей бытия личности.
> 
> Я употребил слово "персона" в ироническом ключе для обозначения возомнившей о своей важности личности (индивида). Именно возомнившая о себе персона во главу угла ставит свою индивидуальность и собственное видение.


Понятно. Я употребил слово _персона_ в психоаналитическом ключе.
А про индивидуальное вот что пишут.

----------


## Karadur

> *Сергей*,
> 
>  я бы еще раз хотел обратить Ваше внимание на то, что сколько бы Вы ни наблюдали за работой своего ума, Вы не обнаружите в нем ничего, чтобы не могло быть реализовано на уровне технократическом.


Это не так; уже давно обнаружили то, что не может быть реализовано на техническом уровне. И это даже не восточные, а западные философы.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualia

Это проблема является одной из основных для методологии построения т.н. сильного искуственного интеллекта.
Буквально все имеющиеся на сегодняшний день системы распознавания образов, запахов и прочее, включая устройства, напрямую подключаемые к нервной системе, являются лишь усилителями/преобразователями сигналов. Эти сигналы в конечном итоге осознаются и превращается в "квалию", но это уже атрибут живого существа.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прибор не распознаёт вкус лемона. Прибор может только определить химический состав ))


Строго говоря, он и химический состав определить не может.
Чтобы химические или электрические процессы, происходящие в приборе, можно было назвать "определение химического состава", необходимо, чтобы их проинтерпретировал в качестве таковых кто-то, имеющий разум, тот, кто может образовать понятие "определение химического состава".
В противном случае это будут просто "какие-то процессы, протекающие в данном приборе".

----------

Марина В (12.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Просто дайте два определения, как для словаря, прямого видения и косвенного видения, чтобы согласно им было видно, что прибор не подпадает под одно определение и попадает под другое.


Прибор не подпадёт ни под какое, поскольку не имеет видения - ни прямого, ни косвенного.

Ибо прибор, яко лишенный разума, данных своих не разумеет.

----------


## Юрий К.

> В сознании наблюдателя происходит не "*переход* от квантового мира к макроскопическому", а *интерпратация* наблюдений человеческим рассудочным восприятием и  мышлением, которые обусловлены работой телесных органов чувств; вот эта интерпратация и представляет собой редукцию, и одновременно - видимый нами мир.  И это достаточно простая мысль, к ней европейская философия, лишенная психотехнического праксиса, пришла довольно давно (мир как воля и представление, "вещь-в-себе", и проч.).


Чья воля и представление? Ваша, моя, Павла или Топпера и Бао? :Smilie:  БФ как воля и представление его администрации и модераторов, с легкими шумовыми эффектами от форумлян, это я понимаю. Но не мир, который был до вас, Сергей, и будет еще очень долго после вас... Мир как воля и представление Бога (богов) понятнее, но это и есть антропный принцип, т.к. в этом мире есть место для людей.

Квантовая механика - это способ описания физических явлений, которому пока нет равных по технико-технологической эффективности, и в ней есть парадоксы, разрешение которых одни физики относят к компетенции будущей "теории всего", а другие (например, Пенроуз) считают, что квантовая реальность парадоксальна (дуализм волна-частица). 

Как я понимаю, для той очень небольшой части физиков-теоретиков, которая еще верит в существенность сознания наблюдателя для результата отдельного измерения, речь идет не о смене интерпретаций наблюдаемого, а о переходе с квантового уровня законов к макроскопическому. Законы разные и в этом все дело, если бы можно было вывести законы макроуровня из квантовых законов, то никакой проблемы бы не было. Сознание удается протащить как раз благодаря нестыковке законов разных уровней.




> Ну а наука подошла к этой границе через тело, путем усиления органов чувств приборами и утончения измерений. Но ей не хватает парадигмы для осмысления результатов. В этом и проблема. Поэтому некоторые современные ученые и обращаются к буддизму - за философской парадигмой. Но она в буддизме ненаучная, вот ведь беда-то какая!


Честно говоря, не слышал о физиках-теоретиках, которые бы обращались к буддизму для философской парадигмы. 

С ЕСДЛ общаются, да, и самый интересный вопрос, на мой взгляд, который при этом был задан такой. Цейлингер сообщил ЕСДЛ, что до конца не понимает дуализм волна-частица, _ известный со времен Исаака Ньютона_, т.к. не умеет одновременно проходить в две двери (волна может это сделать, а частица, тело, нет). Во время дальнейшего обсуждения парадоксальности квантовых законов Зеджонс, один из организаторов встречи и редактор ее материалов, спросил ЕСДЛ, переведя квантовые парадоксы на понятный ему язык. 

Можно ли надеяться, что выводы, полученные логическим путем, могут быть непосредственно пережиты? Другими словами, переживаем ли квантовый уровень реальности. Ответ был положительный и в качестве примера ЕСДЛ привел прямое введение в ригпа. 

Осталось только получить наблюдаемые последствия этого опыта. Одно, кажется, есть - радужное тело. Но не менее интересны были бы прижизненные.  :Smilie: 

Так что наблюдаемые последствия буддийской парадигмы вполне можно изучать научными методами, но это ну оооочень длительный и непростой процесс.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чья воля и представление? Ваша, моя, Павла или Топпера и Бао?


Если с т.зр. буддизма, то ответ такой: общность восприятия характеризует общность кармы. Существа рупа- и арупалоки имеют существенно отличную от существ нашего мира карму, и, соответсвенно, воспринимают *все* совершенно иначе: например, дэвы воспринимают воду как поток нектара.
Для нас огонь горяч, а для какого-нибудь буддийского аналога саламандры (наверняка, такой найдется) он, может быть, прохладен. То есть свойство "быть горячим" - характеристика не огня, а кармы воспринимающего существа.
Тем не менее, насколько я понимаю, это *"все"* тоже говорит о некоторой кармической общности, иначе на было бы общего референта "вода" или "огонь", которую существа разных лок могли бы воспринять так или иначе.
Если продумать эту мысль дальше, получим, что мир не "такой" или "эдакий", а в собственном смысле "никакой" (пустотный, шуньевый); таким или иным делает его карма наблюдателя. Общность кармы дает общность восприятия разных существ.
Из этого есть еще один интересный вывод: для того, кто избавился от кармы (для Будды) мир поистине "никакой"; он воспринимает его так или иначе не по необходимости собственной кармы, а свободно, из сострадания, в силу нужд обучаемых существ.
Так разрешается парадокс свободы и необходимости.




> Сознание удается протащить как раз благодаря нестыковке законов разных уровней.


Можно посмотреть и иначе: утончение измерений, усиление орг. чувств приборами дает наблюдения, которые просто не могут быть осмыслены той логикой, которая сформировалась как осмысление макроуровневых наблюдений.




> Честно говоря, не слышал о физиках-теоретиках, которые бы обращались к буддизму для философской парадигмы.


Все исследователи вольно или невольно осмысляют результаты своих исследований в рамках той или иной философской парадигмы. Просто по той причине, что мышление, познающее мир, является концептуальным.




> Можно ли надеяться, что выводы, полученные логическим путем, могут быть непосредственно пережиты?


Для этого необходимо научиться мыслить, не опосредуя мышление концептуальностью. К этому так или иначе ведет любой религиозный праксис.




> Так что наблюдаемые последствия буддийской парадигмы вполне можно изучать научными методами, но это ну оооочень длительный и непростой процесс.


Ну да, преодоление кармы действительно оооочень длительный и непростой процесс. Это в буддизме и называется Путем.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Если с т.зр. буддизма, то ответ такой: общность восприятия характеризует общность кармы. Существа рупа- и арупалоки имеют существенно отличную от существ нашего мира карму, и, соответсвенно, воспринимают *все* совершенно иначе: например, дэвы воспринимают воду как поток нектара.
> Для нас огонь горяч, а для какого-нибудь буддийского аналога саламандры (наверняка, такой найдется) он, может быть, прохладен. То есть свойство "быть горячим" - характеристика не огня, а кармы воспринимающего существа.
> Тем не менее, насколько я понимаю, это *"все"* тоже говорит о некоторой кармической общности, иначе на было бы общего референта "вода" или "огонь", которую существа разных лок могли бы воспринять так или иначе.
> Если продумать эту мысль дальше, получим, что мир не "такой" или "эдакий", а в собственном смысле "никакой" (пустотный, шуньевый); таким или иным делает его карма наблюдателя. Общность кармы дает общность восприятия разных существ.
> Из этого есть еще один интересный вывод: для того, кто избавился от кармы (для Будды) мир поистине "никакой"; он воспринимает его так или иначе не по необходимости собственной кармы, а свободно, из сострадания, в силу нужд обучаемых существ.
> Так разрешается парадокс свободы и необходимости.


Это уже другое дело. Нужна общность. Это и есть буддийский путь к антропному принципу, по-моему (понимание этих буддийских тезисов на современном языке). Только к людям надо добавить еще все целенаправленно движущиеся биосущества (столбы все огибают, никто сквозь них не ломится  :Smilie:  ). Если думать с уровня существования и общего референта для воспринимаемого как вода, огонь, воздух, земля, то мир все-таки не никакой, а состоящий из первоэлементов. Иными словами, существа любых лок так или иначе различают первоэлементы. 

Первотезис буддизма, который с ним разделяет и физика, в том, что уровень, где первоэлементы уже не различимы, пустота, доступен человеческому опыту. Правда, буддизм говорит о непосредственном опыте, а физика - о приборно опосредованном.


.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если думать с уровня существования и общего референта для воспринимаемого как вода, огонь, воздух, земля, то мир все-таки не никакой, а состоящий из первоэлементов. Иными словами, существа любых лок так или иначе различают первоэлементы.


В вайбхашике именно так и считается. 
А в махаяне - только шуньята "реальна".
Ну и ум...

----------


## Karadur

> Другими словами, переживаем ли квантовый уровень реальности.


Интересен вопрос, являются ли трансцендентные переживания переживаниями квантового уровня реальности.

Квантовый уровень, хотя и парадоксален для макромира, всё-таки может быть описан (и успешно описывается) математикой, т.е. он не трансцендентен, на мой взгляд. Познаваем коцептуальным умом - значит, не запределен.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Интересен вопрос, являются ли трансцендентные переживания переживаниями квантового уровня реальности.
> 
> Квантовый уровень, хотя и парадоксален для макромира, всё-таки может быть описан (и успешно описывается) математикой, т.е. он не трансцендентен, на мой взгляд. Познаваем коцептуальным умом - значит, не запределен.


По аналогии с путем физики от теории к эксперименту физики спрашивали о переживаемости конечных логических выводов философии буддизма. Как я понял, такая постановка вопроса была для участвовавших в той встрече с ЕСДЛ наиболе оптимальной, методологически приближенной к буддизму.  ЕСДЛ, конечно, не сравнивал ригпу с квантовым уровнем, он отвечал с точки зрения тибетского буддизма, дзогчена о переживаемости конечных философских выводов.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.10.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Это не так; уже давно обнаружили то, что не может быть реализовано на техническом уровне. И это даже не восточные, а западные философы.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualia
> 
> Это проблема является одной из основных для методологии построения т.н. сильного искуственного интеллекта.
> Буквально все имеющиеся на сегодняшний день системы распознавания образов, запахов и прочее, включая устройства, напрямую подключаемые к нервной системе, являются лишь усилителями/преобразователями сигналов. Эти сигналы в конечном итоге осознаются и превращается в "квалию", но это уже атрибут живого существа.


улыбнуло...))) вы правы насчет сегодняшнего уровня развития техники. но ошибаетесь что невозможно все измерить. ведь в чем по сути сейчас загвоздка при обсуждении неких "тонких материй"? в отсутствии у обсуждающих эту тему людей понимания того - что именно надо измерить.

а если людям неясно - ЧТО МЕРИТЬ, то как же они смогут создать то ЧЕМ МЕРИТЬ ?...))))

в этом и есть суть квалитета ума ...))) который будучи ограничен рамками внутри себя - не видит ничего иного вовне...)))

однако я вам скажу - людям рано ещё владеть такими приборами и знать многие вещи о том что здесь обсуждается.

я мог бы сделать прибор и не один для разных измерений о чем идет речь. но не стану этого делать сам и буду против того чтобы это создавалось другими.

потому что в таком эгоизме как сейчас пребывают люди - они опасны для самих себя и это обсуждение с ярыми спорами и переходами на личности - тому лишнее подтверждение.

посему оставим споры тем кому хочется спорить. и не готов к осознанию себя и мира.

----------


## Юрий К.

Обращаю внимание на книги сэра Роджера Пенроуза, физика-теоретика с мировым именем, посвященные проблеме "сознание и физика" ("Новый ум короля...", "Тени разума...", "Большое, малое..." Один из его основных тезисов состоит в том, что никакой акт сознания (например, акт зрительного восприятия) нельзя перенести на современные технические средства. Понятно, что смоделировать можно, но от этого техническое устройство не станет сознательным, только иммитация. Не та физика процессов, по его мнению. 

Для разъяснения этого тезиса он ввел понятие невычислимости. Вычислимость - это алгоритмическая реализуемость какой-то задачи, например, построение искусственного интеллекта. Понимая спорность применения теоремы Геделя о неполноте (аксиоматических систем арифметики) к процессу мышления лучше всех форумлян вместе взятых, он  указывает именно на теорему Геделя как на принципиальную причину невычислимости сознательных актов, т.е. невозможности "скопировать" их на компьютерах.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> улыбнуло...))) вы правы насчет сегодняшнего уровня развития техники. но ошибаетесь что невозможно все измерить.


Я писал не про измерения, а про "реализацию на техническом уровне".
Если свести это утверждение про "технический уровень" до уровня абстракции, то это значит, что не все психические процессы могут быть описаны алгоритмами в терминах машины Тьюринга.




> я мог бы сделать прибор и не один для разных измерений о чем идет речь


Ваше убеждение в том, что Вы можете что-то сделать, не может быть опорой для умозаключения.




> Для разъяснения этого тезиса он ввел понятие невычислимости.


Справедливости ради, это ещё Тьюринг сделал в формальной форме.

----------


## Pavel

> [COLOR="Gray"]Прямое видение -- видение безоценочное и внечувственное, т.е., -- без участия органов чувственного восприятия.
> Основывается же оно на интуиции, а не рассудке, анализирующем поступающую информацию.


Не понятно в этой схеме, по каким каналам или каким образом "поступает информация" или, прямое видение вообще не касается информационных потоков?




> Соответственно, ни один прибор, не обладающий, по определению, интуицией и рассудком, не способен вообще воспринимать что-либо.


 Любой прибор может быть изготовлен таким образом, чтобы обладать и интуицией, и рассудком, если интуиция или рассудок могут быть определены конструктивным мышлением. Если же эти понятия возникают опять же на уровне интуиции и рассудка методом "прямого видения", то тут конструктивное мышление бессильно, соответственно и инженерная мысль невозможна. Но такие методики "прямого познания познания" или "интуитивного постижения интуиции" не всем по вкусу.




> Он лишь механически/электрически и т.п. реагирует на внешнее воздействие в пределах возможностей, заложенных в него создателем, обладающим, в свою очередь, достаточно ограниченными естественными (но не сверхъестественными) возможностями.


Понятия естественности или сверхъестественности возможностей вводятся относительно типичных возможностей того или иного объекта. Рассуждая о приборах, говорить о естественных или сверхъестественных способностях таковых, достаточно нелепо, ибо возможности эти безграничны и неопределенны в своем многообразии и в своих пределах, не типичны в конечном итоге. Мало найдется здравомыслящих смельчаков, способных с уверенностью отнести возможности электронного или сканирующего микроскопов к возможностям естественным или сверхъестественным, ибо не понятно, относительно чего их естественность рассматривать. Относительно способностей человека с его "прямым видением", конечно же такие возможности сверхъестественны.

----------


## Pavel

> Прибор не распознаёт вкус лемона. Прибор может только определить химический состав ))


Ничто не мешает прибору распознавать вкус лимона, а человеческому разуму на основании чувственного анализа произвести оценку химического состава. Я так и не увидел в Ваших словах ничего кроме прямой декларации способностей или не способностей. Пока не дадите определение процессу распознавания, ничего не получится - сплошная "интуиция". А как-только сможете дать определение, я сделаю прибор в точном этому определению соответствии, ибо любое определение - результат конструктивного мышления.

Не понять это сложно даже ребенку.

----------


## Pavel

> Строго говоря, он и химический состав определить не может.
> Чтобы химические или электрические процессы, происходящие в приборе, можно было назвать "определение химического состава", необходимо, чтобы их проинтерпретировал в качестве таковых кто-то, имеющий разум, тот, кто может образовать понятие "определение химического состава".
> В противном случае это будут просто "какие-то процессы, протекающие в данном приборе".


Именно так и происходит с разумом. Пока его кто-то не научил интерпретировать, то ничего кроме "просто какие-то процессы, протекающие в данном биологическом приборе".

----------


## Pavel

> Прибор не подпадёт ни под какое, поскольку не имеет видения - ни прямого, ни косвенного.
> 
> Ибо прибор, яко лишенный разума, данных своих не разумеет.


В таком случае под "разумением" опять стоит понимать "прямое видение" или еще того лучше "интуицию" без какого-либо конструктивно осознаваемого процесса их формирующего - просто дано "разуметь"...  :Smilie: 

Я бы для обозначения этого способа понимания лучше использовал бы русское слово "чуять". Не разумею, а чую, не понимаю, а чую, не осознаю, а чую....

А то слов много разных используется, а все под этими словами одно - чутье неведомым образом...

----------


## Pavel

> Понятно, что смоделировать можно, но от этого техническое устройство не станет сознательным, только иммитация. Не та физика процессов, по его мнению.


И на чем же основано его мнение о "иной физике процессов" сознания? Очередной прорыв в область прямого познания при помощи прямого познания?

----------


## Pavel

> Вычислимость - это алгоритмическая реализуемость какой-то задачи, например, построение искусственного интеллекта.


Вычислимость - это форма осознанности процесса или задачи. Ни задача, ни процесс таким фактором, а именно фактором вычислимости, не обладают. 




> Понимая спорность применения теоремы Геделя о неполноте (аксиоматических систем арифметики) к процессу мышления лучше всех форумлян вместе взятых, он  указывает именно на теорему Геделя как на принципиальную причину невычислимости сознательных актов, т.е. невозможности "скопировать" их на компьютерах.


Теорема Геделя не имеет никакого отношения к процессам физическим и в частности к процессу мышления. ТеоремаГеделя имеет отношение к методологии логического мышления, указывая на с детства знакомую особенность: "на любой ответ всегда может быть задан вопрос "почему?", который сделает этот ответ не полным и не достаточным, не окончательным, если хотите. При чем здесь физика и процессы мышления (да еще и лучше, чем у всех вместе взятых форумчан)?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Справедливости ради, это ещё Тьюринг сделал в формальной форме.


Скорее всего это моя неточность (довольно много времени прошло). В целом я помню, что Пенроуз активно ссылается на Тьюринга там, где пишет о вычислимости. Но не помню точно, ссылается ли он на него как на автора этого понятия.




> Вычислимость - это форма осознанности процесса или задачи. Ни задача, ни процесс таким фактором, а именно фактором вычислимости, не обладают.


У людей нет и в обозримом будущем не будет полного описания материального мира. Иначе бы они стали творцами нового сопоставимого мира. Есть только модели, которые могут быть просчитаны за конечное число шагов (вычислимость процесса), поэтому ваше утверждение по сути бессодержательно. 




> Теорема Геделя не имеет никакого отношения к процессам физическим и в частности к процессу мышления.


Это всего лишь мнение некоего Павла, я привел мнение некоего Пенроуза.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> - просто дано "разуметь"...


Именно так оно и есть. По наличию или отсутствию такой способности в буддизме и проводится различие между "чувствующими существами" и всем остальным миром.
Феномен "сознание" человек обнаруживат прежде всего в себе как наблюдаемое свойство. Спорить о том, обладают ли этим свойством механизмы (или, скажем, отражения в зеркале), мне, право, не интересно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не понятно в этой схеме, по каким каналам или каким образом "поступает информация" или, прямое видение вообще не касается информационных потоков?


Повторюсь: прямое видение -- это видение *непосредственное/неопосредованное*, т.е. это -- восприятие без неких "фильтров" (сенсорных или рассудочных), присущих чувственному восприятию.



> Любой прибор может быть изготовлен таким образом, чтобы обладать и интуицией, и рассудком, если интуиция или рассудок могут быть определены конструктивным мышлением. Если же эти понятия возникают опять же на уровне интуиции и рассудка методом "прямого видения", то тут конструктивное мышление бессильно, соответственно и инженерная мысль невозможна. Но такие методики "прямого познания познания" или "интуитивного постижения интуиции" не всем по вкусу.


Зачем запутывать себя самого, выстраивая нарочито абсурдные конструкции, вроде "прямое познание познания" и т.п.?



> Понятия естественности или сверхъестественности возможностей вводятся относительно типичных возможностей того или иного объекта. Рассуждая о приборах, говорить о естественных или сверхъестественных способностях таковых, достаточно нелепо, ибо возможности эти безграничны и неопределенны в своем многообразии и в своих пределах, не типичны в конечном итоге. Мало найдется здравомыслящих смельчаков, способных с уверенностью отнести возможности электронного или сканирующего микроскопов к возможностям естественным или сверхъестественным, ибо не понятно, относительно чего их естественность рассматривать. Относительно способностей человека с его "прямым видением", конечно же такие возможности сверхъестественны.


Ну да, чего хотелось, то и доказалось. Ум это умеет, выстраивая "защитные" сложносочинённые/демагогические конструкции, когда заходит в тупик... Что и имеем.
А ведь было ясно и не раз писано: *приборы вообще не обладают способностью к какому-либо восприятию*, просто по определению. Нет у них органов восприятия, ни одного. : ))

----------

Сергей Хос (04.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Это всего лишь мнение некоего Павла, я привел мнение некоего Пенроуза.


Верно, так зачем это особо оговаривать?

----------


## Pavel

> Именно так оно и есть. По наличию или отсутствию такой способности в буддизме и проводится различие между "чувствующими существами" и всем остальным миром.


Наличие и отсутствие чего-либо так же требует разумения. И разумение это может быть простым - "просто разумею так" или обоснованным по тем или другим отличительным признакам.



> Феномен "сознание" человек обнаруживат прежде всего в себе как наблюдаемое свойство. Спорить о том, обладают ли этим свойством механизмы (или, скажем, отражения в зеркале), мне, право, не интересно.


Человек таким же образом обнаруживает в себе душу, а в мире - Создателя... Меня интересовал метод обнаружения, который я теперь вижу по конкретным конструктивным признакам. Так что, если не хотите спорить, то и не спорьте, а просто согласитесь, что "способностью разуметь"  обладают и другие объекты, а не только те, которые Вы нарекаете "буддистами определенные", а именно те, что относятся к осознающим объектам по неким конструктивным признакам наличия сознания. А Вы можете и впредь подразумевать чем угодно и что угодно лишь на том основании, что таковым это разумеете - не стану оспаривать.

Для меня было важно понять основания для такого разумения. Теперь оно мне ясно - "просто разумею так". Вполне понятное основание, не подлежащее какой-либо критике с моей стороны и даже уважаемое.

----------


## Pavel

> Повторюсь: прямое видение -- это видение *непосредственное/неопосредованное*, т.е. это -- восприятие без неких "фильтров" (сенсорных или рассудочных), присущих чувственному восприятию.


Вы бы пример привели такого прямого видения, например вкуса лимона, без фильтров и вкусовых рецепторов/индикаторов... А то повторяете одно и то же, а ведь нужны разъяснения, а не повторения.




> Зачем запутывать себя самого, выстраивая нарочито абсурдные конструкции, вроде "прямое познание познания" и т.п.?


И не запутывайте себя, если это Вас путает. Для меня же наоборот, картина процесса, в котором некто, например Вы, прямым зрением постигает прямое зрение, наоборот все распутывает. Явственно сразу вижу Юй Кана, которые просто разумеет о простом разумении или очевидностью постигает очевидность.  :Smilie:  Никакой путаницы не вижу.




> А ведь было ясно и не раз писано: *приборы вообще не обладают способностью к какому-либо восприятию*, просто по определению. Нет у них органов восприятия, ни одного. : ))


Вот чего не могу отрицать, так это многократности повторений. В народе обычно такую склонность к повторениям олицетворяют попугаем. Что же касается определений, то согласно естествознанию определение восприятия выглядит приблизительно так:



> *Восприятие* - целостное отражение отдельных предметов, объектов и явлений внешнего мира, возникающее при непосредственном воздействии физических раздражителей на рецепторные уровни сенсорных систем.


Так что по определению, как минимум данному, внятному и понятному, а не основанному на представлении о необходимости неопределенных "органов восприятия" для обнаружения процесса восприятия да еще и "по определению", любой прибор, регистрирующий те или иные события путем сбора информации датчиками с ее последующей обработкой в некий образ, обладает восприятием. 

Вот я и говорю, что теперь мне понятна методика "очевидного обнаружения очевидности", без какой-либо путаницы и неразберихи слов об "определениях" и прочей лобуде, не имеющей отношения к используемому методу постижения. Поэтому и вопросов больше не имею - разъяснения больше не требуются.

Ну обнаруживают некие люди очевидно собственное сознание и не обнаруживают собственную душу т- какие к ним могут быть претензии, если конструктивно они не способны душу от сознания отличить, а только лишь как очевидность. Им просто не интересно называть душей то, что они обнаруживают, но интересно называть это сознанием. На самом деле не возникает никаких проблем с их заинтересованностью - типичная ситуация привязанностей к тем или иным суждениям, а главное "званиям", ведь "звание буддист" очень почетное, а у буддистов в почете в свою очередь "сознание", "ум", но не "наука", "душа" или еще какая "путаница"...  :Smilie: 

Еще раз предлагаю выпить за единение. Ура, слава буддизму и буддистам всего мира, к которым и я себя отношу. Аминь и Харе Кришна...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

.... что касается моего взгляда, то людям, которые взялись с серьезным видом рассуждать в разделе "Буддизм и наука", следовало бы опираться в своих рассуждениях не только на "определения"  (я бы их скорее назвал "определенности") буддийские, но и на научные определения (в частности в теме о физических проблемах на определения, относящиеся к естествознанию). В противном случае между феноменом "буддизм", феноменом "наука" не возникает задекларированного в названии раздела "И" - один сплошной буддизм, основанный на "очевидности", но на наукообразную тематику. Так и назвать бы раздел в соответствии с действом: "Наукообразный буддизм".

----------


## Турецкий

> Я писал не про измерения, а про "реализацию на техническом уровне".


и я - о том же.




> Если свести это утверждение про "технический уровень" до уровня абстракции, то это значит, что не все психические процессы могут быть описаны алгоритмами в терминах машины Тьюринга.


а зачем мне нужны алгоритмы машины Тьюринга для описания, измерения и отображения психических процессов..?..))))




> Ваше убеждение в том, что Вы можете что-то сделать, не может быть опорой для умозаключения.


мое утверждение основано на знании, ваше - более на относительности звуков в словах - не более того... подобно утверждению что звук флейты не может быть опорой для слуха - надеюсь вы понимаете абсурдность подобного утверждения с вашей стороны?..)))

впрочем - у вас есть оппоненты для спора в угодной вам манере..))) я же - просто мимо шел...))) бывайте..

все что хотел - сказал: нет никакой проблемы между буддизмом, физикой и измерениями.

----------


## Yeshe

Почему как ни зайдешь в темы, якобы относящиеся к физике, так с души воротит?!... Повторю только 




> Ура, "фигня" растёт и обильно плодносит... %)

----------

Турецкий (08.10.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Всегда считал, что душа ведьмы в ступе, а когда и ступы-то нет, то тут и ... помочь-то нечем.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (07.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему как ни зайдешь в темы, якобы относящиеся к физике, так с души воротит?!


Не женскаго ума енто дело, матушка.

----------


## Юрий К.

Хоть и оффтоп, но тем не менее, Yeshe, никак не уясню, с чего бы это вы на буддийском форуме решили переквалифицироваться из тхеравадинки в лесную ведьму?

P.S. Сергей, она типа PhD по астрофизике Солнца. Типа в теме сильно соображает. :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (07.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

*Юрий К*, Я перевелась в ведьму по причине стойкой невозможности найти буддийскую группу в местной деревне, потому тхеравадинского прибежища так еще и не получила. Только собираюсь в неопределенном будущем. Потому вместо мембера лесной сангхи я пока бедная и одинокая лесная ведьма - типа отшельник  :Smilie:  (но в душе тхеравадин, дело только за техническими деталями)

----------

Zom (07.10.2010), Сергей Хос (08.10.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Если мне не изменяет память, то до "мемберства" в тхераваде (по нику) вы значили себя еще где-то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe

я была в Алмазном Пути, но пока не приняла официальное прибежище в Тераваде, не хочу носить незаслуженные пока титулы (все думала, что вот-вот, и все никак)...  :Smilie:

----------

Sforza (08.10.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> не хочу носить незаслуженные пока титулы


За что респект. :Smilie: А то обилие виртуальных тхеравадинов вымораживаь начинает потихонечку.Человек читает только форум,живого тхеравадинского монаха в жизни не видел,а всё равно в графу традиция  "тхеравада" себе зачем-то забубенивает (не  просто сочувствующий там или симпатизрующий традиции).Вроде взрослые все люди,всё понимать должны.Ан нет. :Smilie:

----------


## Турецкий

> Почему как ни зайдешь в темы, якобы относящиеся к физике, так с души воротит?!... Повторю только


это когда вместо поиска конструктивного решения вопроса и его обсуждения - люди кидаются в непримиримые споры - от которых и толку то нуль.

а с души воротит - так понятно почему: благие мысли крутят в одну сторону разум, неблагие - в обратную, т.е. отвращают - т.к. вместо расширения сознания ведут к сужению поля зрения в точку - которая на поверку оказывается лишь точкой запредельного эгоизма сознания участников таких споров.

неумение увидеть мир глазами ного человека - основная прчина вообще любых споров между людьми.

----------


## Karadur

> а зачем мне нужны алгоритмы машины Тьюринга для описания, измерения и отображения психических процессов..?..))))


Я не совсем понял вопрос. Машина Тьюринга (МТ) - это, упрощённо, формализация понятия алгоритма.

Я ничего не говорил о том, нужна вам МТ или не нужна.
Но вы утверждали, что можете *измерить* психику:




> я мог бы сделать прибор и не один для разных измерений о чем идет речь


Если вы считаете, что психика целиком измерима, т.е. формализуема, значит, её можно описать в терминах МТ.

Как обычно, всё сводится к вопросу, алгоритмичны ли психические процессы.




> мое утверждение основано на знании, ваше - более на относительности звуков в словах - не более того... подобно утверждению что звук флейты не может быть опорой для слуха - надеюсь вы понимаете абсурдность подобного утверждения с вашей стороны?..)))


Вы утверждаете, что могли *бы* построить некие устройства для "измерения психики", но строить их не будете.
Пока устройства не построены и не проверены на практике - никаких знаний нет, есть лишь гипотезы.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.10.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Я не совсем понял вопрос.


с этого и стоило начинать... познание сути вопроса, а не рассуждать о неких моноциклах.




> Машина Тьюринга (МТ) - это, упрощённо, формализация понятия алгоритма.
> 
> Я ничего не говорил о том, нужна вам МТ или не нужна.


Это ваши слова:

Если свести это утверждение про "технический уровень" до уровня абстракции, то это значит, что не все психические процессы могут быть описаны алгоритмами в терминах машины Тьюринга.




> Но вы утверждали, что можете *измерить* психику:


будьте внимательны и прочтите ещё раз мой ответ - не надо придумывать и додумывать за меня то чего не было.




> Если вы считаете, что психика целиком измерима, т.е. формализуема, значит, её можно описать в терминах МТ.


ваша зацикленность на этой машине - ваше личное дело, не имеющее отношения к сути вопроса.




> Как обычно, всё сводится к вопросу, алгоритмичны ли психические процессы.


алгоритмичны вполне. и это вовсе не вопрос, а скорее утверждение.




> Вы утверждаете, что могли *бы* построить некие устройства для "измерения психики", но строить их не будете.


создавать, а не строить - это не столь громоздкие устройства. и конечно не буду этого делать. и против чтобы люди этим занимались. а если будут заниматься - стану вводить их в заблуждения. потому что люди не готовы к этому.




> Пока устройства не построены и не проверены на практике - никаких знаний нет, есть лишь гипотезы.


наличие или отсутствие знаний - сугубо проблема наличия и отсутствия носителей знаний. а гипотезы - пусть останутся таковыми. для тех кто не является носителем знаний.

и... будьте внимательны - чтобы не повторяться и не мусолить один и тот же вопрос разным боком да не привирать за человека то - чего он и не говорил.

чтобы понять - надо уметь слушать, а не только слышать.

----------


## Yeshe

> неумение увидеть мир глазами ного человека - основная прчина вообще любых споров между людьми.


Вопрос - а нужно ли видеть мир глазами другого человека, особенно если он рассуждает о физике, ее совсем не зная?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос - а нужно ли видеть мир глазами другого человека, особенно если он рассуждает о физике, ее совсем не зная?


Дык поправьте ежели знаете как...

----------


## Yeshe

*Сергей*, это же не просто поправить, если скорее все надо выбросить! Мне вообще не кажутся здоровыми попытки скрещивать науку и религию / философию и пр. Потому как и задачи, и цели разные. Религия (в частности буддизм) занимается исключительно проблемами сознания (сознание как объект изучения и трансформации), а наука - это попытка человечества освоить и измерить этим самым сознанием мир, в котором мы временно обитаем (сознание как измерительный инструмент, вооруженный другими инструментами). Наука растет "снаружи внутрь", от видимого к невидимому, от ощутимого и измеримого вслед за измерительными приборами и гипотезами в неизмеримое (пока). Это работа с конкретными формулами, способными описать то, что мы условно называем реальностью. И говорить о квантовой механике и измерениях в применении к буддизму и сознанию - нелепо. При чем здесь измерения вообще? Почитаешь про "интерпретации проблемы квантового измерения", и подумаешь - вот бред...

----------


## Karadur

> Это ваши слова:
> 
> Если свести это утверждение про "технический уровень" до уровня абстракции, то это значит, что не все психические процессы могут быть описаны алгоритмами в терминах машины Тьюринга.


Да. Но я там ничего не писал про то, нужно ли _вам_ использовать машину Тьюринга.




> ваша зацикленность на этой машине - ваше личное дело, не имеющее отношения к сути вопроса.


Машина Тьюринга (МТ) - это просто инструмент, математическая абстракция, используемая в теории алгоритмов.




> алгоритмичны вполне. и это вовсе не вопрос, а скорее утверждение.


Если психические процессы алгоритмичны, значит, для них можно написать программу для МТ, а значит, психические процессы можно изучать с помощью всего математического аппарата (попросту говоря, набора теорем), который был разработан для МТ.

Вопрос об алгоритмизации сознания является одним из основных для построения т.н. сильного искусственного интеллекта, т.е. самоосознающего. Таковой ещё не построен. Распознаватели образов и разного рода роботы на данный момент - автоматы, иногда невероятно сложные, но бессознательные.

Ряд учёных, в т.ч. Пенроуз, которого тут уже упоминали, считает, что задача моделирования сознания принципиально не разрешима с помощью МТ. 
Т.к. любая техника, в т.ч. компьютерная, формализуется в виде МТ, это означает, что механические и/или электронные устройства не могут быть опорой для сознания, даже искусственного (если Пенроуз прав).

Эта проблема является существенной и с точки зрения буддизма - если можно создать сильный искусственный интеллект, то это будет означать, что поток сознания может иметь начало и может опираться исключительно на физическую материю, а это ставит под удар концепцию перерождений.

----------

Fermion (13.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> *Сергей*Мне вообще не кажутся здоровыми попытки скрещивать науку и религию / философию и пр.


На самом деле не очень здорОво то, что наука отделена от религии/философии.
Пока наука занималась исключительно "материей, данной нам в ощущениях", она действительно не сильно пересекалась с буддизмом.

Но когда научные исследования доходят до квантового уровня и учёные задают вопрос, связан ли этот уровень с нашим сознанием, это уже пересекается с областью религии, в т.ч. буддизма.

Как с буддизмом связана задача построения сильного ИИ - я написал в посте выше.

----------

Марина В (12.10.2010), Сергей Хос (12.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Ряд учёных, в т.ч. Пенроуз, которого тут уже упоминали, считает, что задача моделирования сознания принципиально не разрешима с помощью МТ. 
> Т.к. любая техника, в т.ч. компьютерная, формализуется в виде МТ, это означает, что механические и/или электронные устройства не могут быть опорой для сознания, даже искусственного (если Пенроуз прав).


Он не прав в самой постановке вопроса, а следовательно не может быть прав в ответе на него. Для того, чтобы поставить вопрос о том, может ли быть моделировано на физико-математическом уровне сознание, прежде всего следует определить, что есть сознание. Если сознание никак формально определено быть не может (он, Пенроуз не может...), то это не может означать, что сознание не может быть моделировано. Как можно отвечать на вопрос: "Может ли быть моделировано то, что не ведомо что?". Если же формально можно определить сознание, то оно может быть моделировано на формализованном уровне математически или физически - это просто.
А пока Пенроуз пытается выразить свое отношение к проблеме собственной неосмысленности такого явления как сознание через глубокомысленные заявления о перспективах его моделирования. Выглядит просто не профессионально, если не сказать нелепо...




> ...если можно создать сильный искусственный интеллект, то это будет означать, что поток сознания может иметь начало и может опираться исключительно на физическую материю, а это ставит под удар концепцию перерождений.


 :Smilie:  Как рождаются такие выводы?..  :Smilie:  Люди раз за разом в постелях или других менее удобных местах зачинают "сильные искусственные интеллекты", но это ничего не означает для буддистов, а тут... 

Если человек создаст машинный сильный искусственный интеллект, то он вдруг сразу начнет опираться "исключительно на физическую материю" и порушит взгляды буддистов? Ничего подобного. Прежде всего опираться на физическую материю он будет не более человеческого зародыша, а во-вторых взгляды буддистов на перерождения ничто не порушит - сами захотят, так напишут комментарий, что понимать под перерождением на одном из 84000 языков от Шакьямуни...  :Smilie:

----------

Турецкий (17.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> На самом деле не очень здорОво то, что наука отделена от религии/философии.


Наука никогда не была отделена от религии и философии. Всегда религия вмешивалась в науку, а наука в религию, ибо и то и другое так или иначе затрагивают общечеловеческие проблемы знания и нравственности.



> Но когда научные исследования доходят до квантового уровня и учёные задают вопрос, связан ли этот уровень с нашим сознанием, это уже пересекается с областью религии, в т.ч. буддизма.


Вы на этот счет научных работников спросите, в курсе ли они, что их работы как-то пересекаются с буддизмом в области квантовой физики. Боюсь, что "мужики-то не знают"...




> Как с буддизмом связана задача построения сильного ИИ - я написал в посте выше.


Никак, как никак с буддизмом не связано зачатие, выращивание и воспитание ребенка, даже если в результате этого процесса будет порожден столь могучий интеллект, которым обладал Эйнштейн.

----------

Турецкий (17.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Он не прав в самой постановке вопроса, а следовательно не может быть прав в ответе на него.


Я не думаю, что ваша критика и аргументация здесь соразмерна масштабу Пенроуза. Даже если он ошибается, то не там, где вы думаете.  :Smilie: 




> Если же формально можно определить сознание, то оно может быть моделировано на формализованном уровне математически или физически - это просто.


Увы, не просто. Не всякая даже формализованая задача решаема. Во всякой достаточно сложной формальной системе есть истинные утверждения, которые принципиально невозможно доказать.

Само же сознание лишь частично формализуется, это так. Равно как и qualia.
Но цели сильного ИИ можно, тем не менее, сформулировать на практическом уровне.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_pr..._consciousness
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_consciousness
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_AI




> Как рождаются такие выводы?..  Люди раз за разом в постелях или других менее удобных местах зачинают "сильные искусственные интеллекты", но это ничего не означает для буддистов, а тут...


Буддизм полагает, что живые существа перерождаются. Это означает, что физ. материя не является единственной опорой для сознания и не может являться источником сознания. Иначе со смертью и распадом физ. тела навсегда прекращался бы поток сознания.




> Вы на этот счет научных работников спросите, в курсе ли они, что их работы как-то пересекаются с буддизмом в области квантовой физики. Боюсь, что "мужики-то не знают"...


Не знают. Более того, большинство учёных этими вопросами просто не занимаются.

Вопросы о связи сознания и квантовых феноменов поднимаются достаточно ограниченным количеством учёных. Соответственно, лишь весьма ограниченное число научных работ представляет интерес с точки зрения буддизма - просто потому, что в них рассматриваются возможные механизмы проявления сознания в материальном мире.

----------

Турецкий (17.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Я не думаю, что ваша критика и аргументация здесь соразмерна масштабу Пенроуза. Даже если он ошибается, то не там, где вы думаете.


 Многих удивляло, когда 28-летний Готама брался критиковать очень "масштабных" брахманов... Но практика показывает, что масштабность - не критерий истинности или безошибочности. Будущий физик Роберт Вуд, когда был студентом-первокурсником, опроверг теорию дрейфа ледников по водяной прослойке, которая образуется в результате давления огромной массы льда. Он просто заморозил воду и давнул прессом на заводе папы с силой. значительно превышающей давление ледников, убедив всех, что никакой воды при этом не образуется (лед не плавится). Написал по этому поводу курсовую и заработал себе врага в лице преподавателя - очень авторитетного профессора и автора данной теории в одном лице. Самое примечательное, что, спустя век после этого эксперимента, за счет авторитетности автора до сих пор в школах преподают его теорию дрейфования ледников по водяной прослойке...  :Smilie:  Могучая сила авторитетов - одна из основных мешений в буддизме.



> Увы, не просто. Не всякая даже формализованая задача решаема. Во всякой достаточно сложной формальной системе есть истинные утверждения, которые принципиально невозможно доказать.


Действительно. аксиоматику в логических системах никто не отменял. Однако мы говорили не о теоретической задаче, а о практической реализации на любой аксиоматике любой формализованной системы сознания, а решение этой задачи очень просто. Если же Вы готовы указать, какое именно формализованное свойство не может быть реализовано, то укажите, будет очень любопытно.



> Само же сознание лишь частично формализуется, это так.


 Это не так. Сознание "не формализуется" и не "не формализуется", как сказали бы буддисты. Это мы (я) либо формализую нечто частично. либо полностью, либо никак. В случае с Пенроузом сознание никак не формализуется им. поэтому и ставиться вопрос о его моделировании не может. Невозможно моделировать то, что не ведомо что из себя представляет и какими факторами определяется. Посему и проблемы никакой возникать не может - *задача не решается не в силу своей нерешаемости, а в силу отсутствия постановки задачи.* 



> Буддизм полагает, что живые существа перерождаются. Это означает, что физ. материя не является единственной опорой для сознания и не может являться источником сознания. Иначе со смертью и распадом физ. тела навсегда прекращался бы поток сознания.


Отлично. "Буддизм" так полагает и будет так полагать, если пожелает, не взирая ни на какие достижения или решения в науке. Я об этом уже говорил - буддизму ничто не помешает полагать все, что угодно. ибо в основе буддизма не научное, а религиозное знание - плевать ему, как меняются научные знания.



> Не знают. Более того, большинство учёных этими вопросами просто не занимаются.


Верно, поэтому говорить о каком-то мифическом сближении науки и религии (в частности буддизма) в наши дни или в области квантовой физики не уместно.




> Вопросы о связи сознания и квантовых феноменов поднимаются достаточно ограниченным количеством учёных.


Вообще-то квантовую физику хоть и на примитивном уровне, но изучают в рамках школьной программы, а значит и вопросы квантовой физики поднимают как в школе, так и на физфаках.  А вот вопросы о близости идей квантовой физики идеям "буддизма" поднимаются лишь на буддистском форуме, т.е. действительно очень в узкой среде. Видимо, атеистическое воспитание и не религиозное образование так или иначе толкает религиозных людей к поиску научных подтверждений тем или иным буддийским утверждениям.



> Соответственно, лишь весьма ограниченное число научных работ представляет интерес с точки зрения буддизма - просто потому, что в них рассматриваются возможные механизмы проявления сознания в материальном мире.


Под сознанием в научной среде может пониматься все, что угодно в зависимости от контекста научной задачи, не имеющее ни какого отношения к тому, что понимается под сознанием в буддизме. Отсюда сам интерес, основанный лишь на использовании одного и того же слова для обозначения совершенно разных вещей в буддизме и науке выглядит как-то не разумным. Даже только научные статьи, посвященные сознанию, т.е. те, в названиях которых речь идет о сознании, не стоит собирать в единый "сборник статей о сознании", ибо получится нелепый сборник о совершенно не связанных между собой вещах. Это, как в Ваших трех ссылках из Википедии - мнения от философов до научных фантастов и не пойми о чем....
В науке так не принято поступать. Там сначала дают определение предмету исследования, а потом делятся методологией исследования и результатами.

 Там не принято опираться на слова, смысл которых не определен однозначно в контексте задачи. Вот почему философские рассуждения Пенроуза не выглядят как научные решения или научные умозаключения. А философствовать научникам пока никто не запрещал, равно как и фантазировать...  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не так. Сознание "не формализуется" и не "не формализуется", как сказали бы буддисты. Это мы (я) либо формализую нечто частично. либо полностью, либо никак.


А Вы лично, как? формализуете или нет? если "да", сделайте милость, определение дайте, пож.




> Наука никогда не была отделена от религии и философии. Всегда религия вмешивалась в науку, а наука в религию, ибо и то и другое так или иначе затрагивают общечеловеческие проблемы знания и нравственности.


Хорошо, об отношениях науки и религии Вы высказались. А как с "и философией"? Тоже вмешивается?

----------


## Karadur

> Многих удивляло, когда 28-летний Готама брался критиковать очень "масштабных" брахманов...


Какое это имеет отношение к вам и к обсуждаемому предмету? Это как-то доказывает ошибочность построений Пенроуза?




> Если же Вы готовы указать, какое именно формализованное свойство не может быть реализовано, то укажите, будет очень любопытно.


Таких примеров - пруд пруди. Не надо даже в квантовую механику лезть. Задача трёх тел отлично формализована, но аналитическому решению не поддаётся, не говоря уже о задачах с большим числом тел.

Подчеркну,  что это не к тому, что работа сознания формализуема, это к тому, что даже _если_ сознание формализуемо, это не означает, что может быть построена техническая модель.




> Посему и проблемы никакой возникать не может - задача не решается не в силу своей нерешаемости, а в силу отсутствия постановки задачи.


Я потому и говорю, что у вас недостаточно знаний, чтобы дискутировать (заочно) с Пенроузом на его уровне.

Для дискуссии с Пенроузом вам потребуется понимание математического аппарата, который изучает машину Тьюринга, понимание теорем Гёделя о полноте и неполноте и так далее, а также понимание некоторых основ квантовой механики.




> А вот вопросы о близости идей квантовой физики идеям "буддизма" поднимаются лишь на буддистском форуме,


Поправка: не идей квантовой физики, а некоторых интерпретаций квантовой физики.

И речь не идёт об интеграции квантовой физики и буддизма. К этому не готовы обе стороны. Речь идёт о значимости некоторых областей науки для буддийской философии.
Вопросы связи сознания и материального мира, возможность построения искуственного "сильного" интеллекта - это имеет значение. Это как бы верификация некоторых положений буддизма сторонними (научными) методами.

----------


## Pavel

> А Вы лично, как? формализуете или нет? если "да", сделайте милость, определение дайте, пож.


Я же уже пояснял, что в зависимости от поставленной задачи и формализация выбирается. Например, если стоит задача создать искусственный интеллект, способный решать задачу оптимизации выбора маршрута движения транспортного средства, то осуществляется соответствующая формализация действий сознания на уровне интеллекта, что позволяет создать его модель в виде GPS навигатора, рекомендациям которого покорно следует водитель (человек).




> Хорошо, об отношениях науки и религии Вы высказались. А как с "и философией"? Тоже вмешивается?


Да, конечно. Работы Канта, в основе которых его знания как физика играют главенствующую роль, будет одной из наиболее ярких иллюстраций тому. А попытки представить философию как науку о миропознании с разработкой процедуры верификации как научного. так и любого иного знания, - лучшая иллюстрация влияния философии на науку и процесс познания.

----------


## Pavel

> Какое это имеет отношение к вам и к обсуждаемому предмету? Это как-то доказывает ошибочность построений Пенроуза?


Это имеет прямое отношение ко мне и к способу Вашего принятия решения о верности или ошибочности чьих-либо суждений. Я говорил в другом месте о методологической ошибочности суждения Пенроуза о невозможности моделирования сознания, а в данном случае я говорил об ошибочности полагаться авторитетам, как о не надежном методе верификации знаний.



> Таких примеров - пруд пруди. Не надо даже в квантовую механику лезть. Задача трёх тел отлично формализована, но аналитическому решению не поддаётся, не говоря уже о задачах с большим числом тел.


Вы не поняли стоящей перед Вами задачи. Я просил привести не примеры нерешаемых теоретических задач, а указать на свойство объекта. которое формализовано (известно из чего стоит и возникает в результате каких взаимодействий и каким образом), но которое не может быть смоделировано. Напомню свои слова: 


> Однако мы говорили не о теоретической задаче, а о практической реализации на любой аксиоматике любой формализованной системы сознания, а решение этой задачи очень просто.





> Подчеркну,  что это не к тому, что работа сознания формализуема, это к тому, что даже _если_ сознание формализуемо, это не означает, что может быть построена техническая модель.


Похоже Вы под формализацией нечто особенное понимаете, например сделал заявление, что сознание состоит из омрачений и жажды, ну и типа формализовал, а кто скажет, что не формализовал?..  :Smilie:  Тогда да, согласен, ни одна из формализованных систем в буддизме не может быть искусственно моделирована - тут сплошное таинство от тантры до левитации, от медитации до состояния джхан до постижения ниббаны.



> Я потому и говорю, что у вас недостаточно знаний, чтобы дискутировать (заочно) с Пенроузом на его уровне.


Для дискуссии с тем или иным мнением требуется не меньше знаний, чем для безапелляционного принятия этой точки зрения. Разница лишь в том, что в одном случае лдемонстрируется несогласие, а в другом случае согласие.

Таки образом делаю вывод, что Вы сделали заявление о том, что у Вас больше знаний, чем у меня несколько завуалированным методом, но не понятно, откуда и что Вам о моих знаниях известно.




> Для дискуссии с Пенроузом вам потребуется понимание математического аппарата, который изучает машину Тьюринга, понимание теорем Гёделя о полноте и неполноте и так далее, а также понимание некоторых основ квантовой механики.


Для согласия с Пенроузом Вам потребуется все то же самое и еще знания вопросов, которые мне позволяют с ним не согласиться. Вы предметно готовы указать на то, что именно в моих рассуждениях не верно, а не пафосно рассуждать о многообразии человеческих знаний?



> И речь не идёт об интеграции квантовой физики и буддизма. К этому не готовы обе стороны. Речь идёт о значимости некоторых областей науки для буддийской философии.
> Вопросы связи сознания и материального мира, возможность построения искуственного "сильного" интеллекта - это имеет значение. Это как бы верификация некоторых положений буддизма сторонними (научными) методами.


Вот я и говорю. что многим буддистам веры не хватает в результате атеистического воспитания и привязанности к полученным в школах и институтах знаниям. Вот они раз за разом и ищут новых подтверждений своим интерпретациям буддийских идей в научных областях. Только я бы обратил внимание, что это не буддизму интересно, а отдельным буддистам. Буддизм великолепно существовал и существует без каких-либо верификаций со стороны науки или других сторонних наблюдателей, ибо тысячелетиями опирается на религиозное знание, а не на научное или какое иное.

----------


## Karadur

> указать на свойство объекта. которое формализовано (известно из чего стоит и возникает в результате каких взаимодействий и каким образом), но которое не может быть смоделировано. Напомню свои слова:


В задаче трёх тел свойства тел (их координаты) как раз очень хорошо формализованы, т.е. мы знаем начальные координаты, вектора импульсов и условия взаимодействия.
А аналитического решения нет. 
Вся небесная механика расчитывается приближённо.

Но в небесной механике можно по крайней мере достичь достаточно точных результатов с практической точки зрения.

Есть, однако, масса феноменов, которых невозможно смоделировать с приемлемой точностью. Например, погода.




> Похоже Вы под формализацией нечто особенное понимаете, например сделал заявление, что сознание состоит из омрачений и жажды, ну и типа формализовал, а кто скажет, что не формализовал?..


Формализация - это фиксирование вашего мышления в рамках определённой аксиоматики.
Для того, чтобы создать сильный ИИ, вам нужно формализовать сознание в терминах теории алгоритмов, т.е. той самой машины Тьюринга.

Описание сознания в виде омрачений и жажды (что само по себе неверно даже в рамках буддизма) недостаточно для прикладного применения.

Буддизм тоже проводит формализацию, он анализирует сознание, вводит свою аксиоматику, терминологию, устанавливает правила и операции. Только делается всё это не с целью построить ИИ, а с целью освобождения от страданий, поэтому буддийская теория, так сказать, перпендикулярна теории искуственного интеллекта.

Но точки соприкосновения всё-таки есть, поскольку речь идёт о сознании.

----------


## Турецкий

> Вопрос - а нужно ли видеть мир глазами другого человека, особенно если он рассуждает о физике, ее совсем не зная?


нужно. чтобы на понятном ему языке сказать ему что он не шарит в физике - т.е. привести аргументы по этому вопросу. и если аргументы убедительны в понимании другого человека - то человек вынужден будет прислушаться.

----------


## Турецкий

> *Сергей*, это же не просто поправить, если скорее все надо выбросить!


выбросить мнение невозможно - можно лишь изменить точку зрения путем познания.




> Мне вообще не кажутся здоровыми попытки скрещивать науку и религию / философию и пр. Потому как и задачи, и цели разные.


не надо скрещивать то - что и так скрещено между собой. взаимопроникающе и взаимопересекающе.




> Религия (в частности буддизм) занимается исключительно проблемами сознания (сознание как объект изучения и трансформации), а наука - это попытка человечества освоить и измерить этим самым сознанием мир, в котором мы временно обитаем (сознание как измерительный инструмент, вооруженный другими инструментами).


вот с определений и надо было начинать обсуждение. поясню в чем различие наших взглядов на эти определения.

религия - методики и способ защиты человека посредством группового сознания от воздействия на психику внешних и внутренних факторов - могущих принести боль, страдания - т.е. основаны по сути на двух китах: стремление к счастью и на страхе человека.

буддизм - способ самоосознания человека себя в этом мире посредством познания природы собственных страхов и иных ограничений, позволяющий через их осознание - изменить свой ум навстречу свободному выбору. В принципе - на начальном этапе буддизм тоже является религией - т.к. сначала дает опору - но при личной практике - выбивающий её же - давая взамен внутреннюю опору, независимую от внешних факторов (пусть даже это не совсем адекватное сравнение - но примерно так)

наука - это разнообразие способов познания мира. и по сути степень научности и ненаучности определяется степенью повторяемости явлений в ходе исследований. таким образом явно видно, что и религия - всего лишь есть наука по управлению человеческим сознанием.

как видите - нет никаких противоречий - особенно в плане буддизма.




> Наука растет "снаружи внутрь", от видимого к невидимому, от ощутимого и измеримого вслед за измерительными приборами и гипотезами в неизмеримое (пока). Это работа с конкретными формулами, способными описать то, что мы условно называем реальностью.


а на мой взгляд - наука как раз развивается наоборот: от невидимого к видимому..))) вот не видно вам атомов металла - а применив микроскоп - вы начинаете видеть невидимое..

ведь и микроскоп создавался не для того чтобы увидеть то, что и так видно - но из *предпосылки* того, что таким методом можно увидеть невидимое - т.е. в стремлении увидеть невидимое - человек идет от видимого глазом невооруженным - к видимому глазом, вооруженным микроскопом.

а формулы - лишь частичные попытки описать то, что относится к невидимому на основе видимого.. но ведь путь этого процесса лежит через область невидимого к созданию условий при которых станет возможно увидеть невидимое - не так ли?

например таблица Менделеева - лишь увидев во сне - он смог познать и увидеть невидимое до сих пор.

А теперь скажите - разве так уж редки случаи познания через невидимое - видимого мира? явление инсайта так сказать..




> И говорить о квантовой механике и измерениях в применении к буддизму и сознанию - нелепо.


никакой нелепости. и никаких противоречий нет между буддизмом и квантовой физикой - все хорошо согласуется. Вероятно причина тому элементарна - универсальные законы природы постигаются по разному в разное время для разных схем применения познаваемых законов природы.




> При чем здесь измерения вообще? Почитаешь про "интерпретации проблемы квантового измерения", и подумаешь - вот бред...


в заключение могу лишь посоветовать всем, кто шарит в физике - медитируйте и учитесь осознавать. т.к. проблема заключена лишь в том - что люди обсуждающие буддизм и его отношение к физике в разном её проявлении как науки - не умеют медитировать и не осознают самого буддизма как такового - безотносительно неких сводов правил - которые нужны лишь на начальных этапах для правильного направления ума практикующего медитацию.

Что опять же нужно лишь для того - чтобы ум человека не ушел в нирвану сумасшествия (мир иллюзий) ранее, чем сможет осознать свое состояние..)))

----------


## Yeshe

> нужно. чтобы на понятном ему языке сказать ему что он не шарит в физике - т.е. привести аргументы по этому вопросу.


жизни не хватит переубедить всех, кто не шарит.




> выбросить мнение невозможно - можно лишь изменить точку зрения путем познания.


 с форума - можно, но я не модератор.  :Mad: 




> вот с определений и надо было начинать обсуждение. поясню в чем различие наших взглядов на эти определения.
> 
> *религия - методики и способ защиты* человека посредством группового сознания от воздействия на психику внешних и внутренних факторов - могущих принести боль, страдания...


Если у вас изначально неверные определения, то это не поможет вам прояснить последующее. 

религия  - это не *способ защиты*, а* система взглядов*, которая изначально родилась от неспособности объяснить яявления в природе с помощью знаний об этом мире, а потом стала инструментом воздействия на сознание. 




> *буддизм - способ самоосознания человека* себя в этом мире посредством *познания природы собственных страхов* и иных ограничений, позволяющий через их осознание -....


тоже бред. Буддизм - это система взглядов, которая базируется на определении мира как источника страдания и пути освобождения сознания из круга страдания. Также важными элементами являются положения о перерождении, переменчивости и преходящности всего, и причинно-следственной сути всего происходящего в мире и ответственности за поступки и т.п.




> *наука - это разнообразие* способов познания мира. и по сути степень научности и ненаучности определяется степенью повторяемости явлений в ходе исследований. таким образом явно видно, что и религия - всего лишь есть наука по управлению человеческим сознанием.


Наука - это не *разнообразие*. Это *система взглядов, математических методов и накопленной информации*, которые описывают окружающий мир таким образом, чтобы обеспечить максимальное предсказание любого явления в природе, психике. Например нахождение любого объекта в пространстве: если у у вас есть формулы, параметры объекта, параметры среды и параметры сил, на объект воздействующих - то вы знаете, что с объектом произойдет. Это результат научного анализа. С психикой сложнее, потому что сознание - намного более сложный объект, его поведение и состояния предсказать очень трудно, разве что в общих чертах, чем психология и занимается. То есть изучением механизмов, которые позволяют с какой-то достоверностью определить ответ сознания на разные раздражители. Отдельная область психологии занимается тем, чтобы привести сознание в состояние счастья и покоя, и напротив устранить состояния страха, подавленности, беспокойства. В этом случае могут использоваться методы из религий, в том числе заимствованные из буддийскийх школ. Но сами задачи психологии намного шире, чем задачи буддизма. 




> как видите - нет никаких противоречий - особенно в плане буддизма.


И незачем так орать. Я и маленький шрифт читаю хорошо. На форумах большой шрифт приравнивается к громкому крику, потому постарайтесь не использовать. А то подумаю, что у вас нет нормальных аргументов, потому вы переходите на крик.  




> никакой нелепости. и никаких противоречий нет между буддизмом и квантовой физикой - все хорошо согласуется.


Одна ворона синяя, а другая направо. Все прекрасно согласуется, только говорят о совершенно разных вещах.




> Что опять же нужно лишь для того - чтобы ум человека не ушел в *нирвану сумасшествия* (мир иллюзий) ранее, чем сможет осознать свое состояние..))


 по-моему он просто больной...

----------


## Турецкий

> Да. Но я там ничего не писал про то, нужно ли _вам_ использовать машину Тьюринга.


но упорно пытаетесь привязать мое мышление именно к алгоритмам этой самой машины..))) читаем далее ваши же слова: *Машина Тьюринга (МТ) - это просто инструмент, математическая абстракция, используемая в теории алгоритмов.*[/QUOTE]

всего лишь инструмент, один из многих иных - ничем не лучше и не хуже прочих.. или вы не понимаете несхождения наших алгоритмов..)))




> Если психические процессы алгоритмичны, значит, для них можно написать программу для МТ,


а теперь читаем все сказанное ранее - с чего вы взяли что модель МТ - способна описать адекватно мышление любого человека?..)))





> а значит, психические процессы можно изучать с помощью всего математического аппарата (попросту говоря, набора теорем), который был разработан для МТ.


повтор на втором игроке..)) вы упорно двигаете идею МТ - не слушая что вам говорят - читайте выше ответ и на этот момент вашего мышления.




> Вопрос об алгоритмизации сознания является одним из основных для построения т.н. сильного искусственного интеллекта, т.е. самоосознающего. Таковой ещё не построен. Распознаватели образов и разного рода роботы на данный момент - автоматы, иногда невероятно сложные, но бессознательные.


и в очередной раз упершись в принципиальную невозможность создания алгоритма самоосознающего интеллекта - вы продолжаете вести речь алгоритмизацию интеллекта методикой МТ? ..))) 

вам не приходило в голову простой момент - что если МТ - не может описать алгоритмы человека - значит модель МТ не совсем пригодна для этих целей и возможно нужен иной алгоритм..

вы знаете в чем кроется основная загвоздочка вашей цепочки рассуждений? 

Чтобы рассуждать о чем-то или исследовать нечто или строить математическую (или иную) модель чего-то - надо ЗНАТЬ что это такое. А если люди не могут понять что же делает человека - человеком - то как можно исследовать - не имея представления о цели исследования?




> Ряд учёных, в т.ч. Пенроуз, которого тут уже упоминали, считает, что задача моделирования сознания принципиально не разрешима с помощью МТ.


 и он совершенно прав..))) выше уже указал - почему это невозможно с помощью МТ..)))




> Т.к. любая техника, в т.ч. компьютерная, формализуется в виде МТ, это означает, что механические и/или электронные устройства не могут быть опорой для сознания, даже искусственного (если Пенроуз прав).


Пенроуз прав и "восстания машин" - не будет..))) Потому что человек - это не только биокомпьютер..




> Эта проблема является существенной и с точки зрения буддизма - если можно создать сильный искусственный интеллект, то это будет означать, что поток сознания может иметь начало и может опираться исключительно на физическую материю, а это ставит под удар концепцию перерождений.


проблемы не существует. Если я решу что мое сознание может управиться с неким электронным устройством - вероятно моя душа сможет и вселиться туда.. никоим образом не прерывая цепь перерождений.. пока не приму иное решение.. 

да и к слову сказать - разве тело человека - ни есть "исключительно на физическая материя"?..))) и если не физическая и не материя - то ЧТО ЕСТЬ такое - ТЕЛО ЧЕЛОВЕКА?

Как видим в ваших рассуждениях есть два момента - на которые у вас (да и у других) нет ответа:

1. Что есть - ТЕЛО ЧЕЛОВЕКА?
2. Что есть - САМ ЧЕЛОВЕК?

я вам просто скажу - если утрированно подходить к аспекту алгортмизации человека - то это можно представить в виде совокупности нескольких машин МТ (условно назовем всю совокупность алгоритмов так) с различными уровнями интеграции между собой и различными алгоритмами (утрированно). 

И попытка описать этот механизм всего лишь одной машиной МТ - заведомо обречена на провал - т.к. даже не понимает что пытается алгоритмизировать.

благодарю вас за столь глобальные размышления, однако от себя скажу - практикуйте правильную медитацию и вам откроется многое..)))

----------


## Турецкий

> На самом деле не очень здорОво то, что наука отделена от религии/философии.
> Пока наука занималась исключительно "материей, данной нам в ощущениях", она действительно не сильно пересекалась с буддизмом.
> 
> Но когда научные исследования доходят до квантового уровня и учёные задают вопрос, связан ли этот уровень с нашим сознанием, это уже пересекается с областью религии, в т.ч. буддизма.
> 
> Как с буддизмом связана задача построения сильного ИИ - я написал в посте выше.


буддизм - это скорее философия с элементами религии для начального уровня сознания людей.

и когда вы или кто-то иной - сможете осознать всю совокупность понимания интеллекта - то и вопрос о искусственном интеллекте и о проблемах его создания уйдет на второй план - я вас уверяю..)))

однако почему с вами это может произойти - предстоит осознать вам самому..

всех благ и удачи в ваших начинаниях!

----------


## Турецкий

> Я не думаю, что ваша критика и аргументация здесь соразмерна масштабу Пенроуза. Даже если он ошибается, то не там, где вы думаете. 
> 
> 
> 
> Увы, не просто. Не всякая даже формализованая задача решаема. Во всякой достаточно сложной формальной системе есть истинные утверждения, которые принципиально невозможно доказать.
> 
> Само же сознание лишь частично формализуется, это так. Равно как и qualia.
> Но цели сильного ИИ можно, тем не менее, сформулировать на практическом уровне.
> 
> ...


а знаете что? я пожалуй поддержу вас и прочих в подобных поисках..)))

и пусть это ни есть буддийская притча (её таковой не сочли на этом форуме) но наши рассуждения здесь носят примерно такой характе:

*Анаами Баба и Анаами Дасс пили чай. "Ты дурак,– сказал наконец Баба.– Зачем тебе Бог? Пей чай"*

----------


## Турецкий

> жизни не хватит переубедить всех, кто не шарит.
> 
>  с форума - можно, но я не модератор. 
> 
> Если у вас изначально неверные определения, то это не поможет вам прояснить последующее. 
> 
> религия  - это не *способ защиты*, а* система взглядов*, которая изначально родилась от неспособности объяснить яявления в природе с помощью знаний об этом мире, а потом стала инструментом воздействия на сознание. 
> 
> тоже бред. Буддизм - это система взглядов, которая базируется на определении мира как источника страдания и пути освобождения сознания из круга страдания. Также важными элементами являются положения о перерождении, переменчивости и преходящности всего, и причинно-следственной сути всего происходящего в мире и ответственности за поступки и т.п.
> ...


перечитайте свои слова ещё раз и мои - отвечать на которые вы стараетесь так, чтобы поддеть собеседника.. однако ваши же слова как ни покажется вам и иным - странным - лишь подтверждают то - что уже сказано ранее..)) причем задолго до моих слов на этом форуме..)))

аргументов у меня хватает - но не вижу смысла далее пытаться что-то обсуждать в таком тоне и русле..)) 

и замечу вам - когда что-то кажется - то надо посмотреть на это со стороны.. невовлеченно.. чтобы и далее не пребывать в мире иллюзорном - как бы ни оправдывало сознание подобное пребывание - это всего лишь плен сознания внутри своих страхов и порождаемых ими комплексов разного плана.

и не могу придумать ничего нового чем предложить вам постараться понять сущность буддизма и не разделять слова текстов от личной практики медитации.

это можно сравнить с христианством - пока не сходите во храм и не почувствуете нечто и не помолитесь искренне - все ваши понятия об этой религии - просто понты..))) впрочем большинство христиан - всего лишь номинальны в своей вере..))) потому её так легко поколебать и "ввести во искушение"..)))

можно я тут повторю известную многим историю о будде и слепом?

-----------------------------

Будда остановился в одной деревне и толпа привела к нему слепого. Один человек из толпы обратился к Будде:

- Мы привели к тебе этого слепого потому, что он не верит в существование света. Он доказывает всем, что свет не существует. У него острый интеллект и логический ум. Все мы знаем, что свет есть, но не можем убедить его в этом. Наоборот, его аргументы настолько сильны, что некоторые из нас уже начали сомневаться. Он говорит: «Если свет существует, дайте мне потрогать его, я узнаю вещи через осязание. Или дайте мне попробовать его на вкус, или понюхать. По крайней мере, вы можете ударить по нему, как вы бьете в барабан, тогда я услышу, как он звучит». Мы устали от этого человека, помоги нам убедить его в том, что свет существует. Будда сказал:

— Слепой прав. Для него свет не существует. Почему он должен верить в него? Истина в том, что ему нужен врач, а не проповедник. Вы должны были отвести его к врачу, а не убеждать. Будда позвал своего личного врача, который всегда сопровождал его. Слепой спросил:

— А как же спор? И Будда ответил:

— Подожди немного, пусть врач осмотрит твои глаза.

Врач осмотрел его глаза и сказал:

— Ничего особенного. Понадобится самое большее полгода, чтобы вылечить его.

Будда попросил врача:

- Оставайся в этой деревне до тех пор, пока не вылечишь этого человека. Когда он увидит свет, приведи его ко мне.

Через полгода бывший слепой пришел со слезами радости на глазах, танцуя. Он припал к ногам Будды.

Будда сказал:

— Теперь можно поспорить. Раньше мы жили в разных измерениях, и спор был невозможен.

----------


## Karadur

> Если психические процессы алгоритмичны, значит, для них можно написать программу для МТ,
> 			
> 		
> 
> а теперь читаем все сказанное ранее - с чего вы взяли что модель МТ - способна описать адекватно мышление любого человека?..)))


Читаем то, что написано: "*если* психические процессы алгоритмичны"
Вы писали, что могли бы построить устройство, моделирующее/измеряющее психику. Я ответил, что в таком случае вы полагаете психические процессы алгоритмичными. Устройство, будь оно механическим или электронным, означает алгоритмичность.

Если ваше предполагаемое устройство неалгоритмично, значит, непонятно, что и как оно измеряет. Измерение = отображение измеряемой сущности в числовую или абстрактную форму = алгоритм. Если сознание, по-вашему, полностью измеримо, то оно алгоритмично. Подчёркиваю: если.




> я вам просто скажу - если утрированно подходить к аспекту алгортмизации человека - то это можно представить в виде совокупности нескольких машин МТ (условно назовем всю совокупность алгоритмов так) с различными уровнями интеграции между собой и различными алгоритмами (утрированно).
> 
> И попытка описать этот механизм всего лишь одной машиной МТ - заведомо обречена на провал - т.к. даже не понимает что пытается алгоритмизировать.


Это означает, что вы, пардон, не знаете теории МТ. Что одна, что несколько МТ - это всё одно с точки зрения теории. Если точно, то суперпозиция машин Тьюринга - это та же самая машина Тьюринга.
Суперпозиция МТ не позволяет решать более сложные задачи, чем одна МТ.

----------


## Pavel

> Есть, однако, масса феноменов, которых невозможно смоделировать с приемлемой точностью. Например, погода.


Хороший пример для того, чтобы понять достаточность степени формализации. Что касается погоды, то данное явление настолько многофакторно и влияние каждого из факторов настолько не прогнозируемо, что долгосрочное прогнозирование погоды сводится к "гаданию на кофейной гуще". Однако, даже примитивного представления о том, что движение атмосферного воздуха происходит из области высокого давления в область низкого давления, понижение и повышение температуры воздуха сказывается на давлении, облачность сказывается на повышении и понижении температур, а так же суточные изменения освещенности Солнцем... вполне достаточно, чтобы осуществлять приемлемый краткосрочный прогноз погоды. Такой прогноз осуществляет относительно примитивная метео-станция на моей лодке, что позволяет обеспечивать безопасность по прогнозам шторма или осадкам. При этом небольшой прибор, в программе которого прошито прогнозирование на основании минимального количества данных по влажности, осадкам, температуре и изменениям давления в течении последних 6 суток осуществляет прогноз погоды куда лучше, чем мой ум, поэтому я предпочитаю доверяться при мореплавании данному прибору, нежели собственным ощущениям.



> Формализация - это фиксирование вашего мышления в рамках определённой аксиоматики.


Странное определение, как-то уж слишком буддийское..., но к сожалению бесполезное.



> *Формализация*, представление какой-либо содержательной области (рассуждений, доказательств, процедур классификации, поиска информации научных теорий) в виде формальной *системы*, или исчисления. Ф., осуществляемая на базе определённых абстракций, идеализаций и искусственных символических языков, используется прежде всего в математике (см. Математический формализм), а также в тех науках, в которых применение математического аппарата достигает достаточной для этой цели степени зрелости. Ф. предполагает усиление роли формальной логики как основания теоретических наук, поскольку *в случае формализованных теорий уже нельзя удовлетворяться интуитивным убеждением*, что та или иная аргументация согласуется с логическими правилами, усвоенными благодаря так или иначе приобретённой способности к правильному мышлению. Полностью могут быть формализованы лишь элементарные теории с простой логической структурой и небольшим запасом понятий (например, исчисление высказываний и узкое исчисление предикатов – в логике, элементарная геометрия – в математике). *Если же теория сложна, она принципиально не может быть полностью формализована* (см. Полнота, Метатеория). Ф. позволяет систематизировать, уточнить и методологически прояснить содержание теории, выяснить характер взаимосвязи между собой различных её положений, выявить и сформулировать ещё не решенные проблемы





> Для того, чтобы создать сильный ИИ, вам нужно формализовать сознание в терминах теории алгоритмов, т.е. той самой машины Тьюринга.


Для того, чтобы хотя бы браться за создание "сильного" ИИ, следует для начала дать хотя бы определение этому самому ИИ такое, чтобы можно было бы однозначно сказать, что он еще никем не создан...  :Smilie:  Что касается таких эмоциональных, но совершенно не формализованных понятий как "сильный", то возникает подозрение, что та настойчивость, с которой к ИИ лепится данное определение указывает лишь на непреодолимое желание доказать, что даже если что и создано в части ИИ или будет создано, то всегда можно объявить это не "сильным", а следовательно не удовлетворяющим поставленной задаче. Однако, еще раз подчеркну, что использование таких не формализованных понятий как "сильный" или "сознание" не позволяет вовсе сформулировать задачу, не то чтобы обсуждать возможность ее решения.




> Описание сознания в виде омрачений и жажды (что само по себе неверно даже в рамках буддизма) недостаточно для прикладного применения.


Для какого применения? Кто и для чего вообще в буддизме применяет какие-либо описания? Буддизм - это не формализованное религиозное учение, а следовательно учение, далекое от какой-либо формальной логики. Даже определения тем или иным понятиям в буддизме лишены признаков формальной логики или хотя бы общего для всех буддистов единообразия. Одно и то же слово может употребляться в любых не связанных между собой значениях. Например, слово "Дхарма" имеет значения: Закон, Нирвана, Учение, Истина, Благо.... все, что угодно, в зависимости от того, кому это слово и в каком контексте захотелось употребить. О каких уж тут "описаниях в виде..." с позиции их достаточности и достаточности для чего может идти речь?



> Буддизм тоже проводит формализацию, он анализирует сознание, вводит свою аксиоматику, терминологию, устанавливает правила и операции.


Если опираться на Ваше определение формализации как "фиксирования мышления в рамках аксиоматики", то буддизм действительно очень даже формализован. Только вот применить формальную логику с такой формализацией не получится. Вот и приходится буддистам уповать на иддхи или чудо в будущем, которое обретется как результат психофизического тренинга когда-нибудь и раскроет никому и никак не понятные и никак не описанные взаимосвязи. 



> Только делается всё это не с целью построить ИИ, а с целью освобождения от страданий, поэтому буддийская теория, так сказать, перпендикулярна теории искуственного интеллекта.


Ну да, сначала человека надо убедить, что он не помрет вовсе и следовательно смерть не освободит его от страданий, а уж потом породить цель освобождения от страданий для вечно перерождающегося существа. Только в этом случае не буддийская цель перпендикулярна цели создания ИИ, а представления тех, кто создает ИИ о природе страданий и способе их прекращения перпендикулярны. А цели едины: и те и те стремятся от страдания к благу, и те и те стремятся к благу не индивидуальному, а озабочены благом всех живых существ. Только одни для этого заняты личными психо-физическими упражнениями и дебатами на форумах, а другие созданием приборов с ИИ-ом, услугами которых пользуются все и в том числе первые, которые утверждают, что наивысшим благом для всех является их личные психо-физические упражнения.



> Но точки соприкосновения всё-таки есть, поскольку речь идёт о сознании.


Под словом "сознание" можно подразумевать все, что угодно. Никогда в науке или хотя бы в атеистической среде под словом "сознание" не подразумевается то же самое, что подразумевается в буддизме. Поэтому всегда при использовании этого слова в буддизме или науке речь идет о разном, я уже говорил об этом. Не надо попадаться на крючок "знакомого слова" и "вздрагивать" каждый раз, когда оно встречается.

----------


## Yeshe

> аргументов у меня хватает - но не вижу смысла далее пытаться что-то обсуждать в таком тоне и русле..))


то есть по сути сказать нечего, начались увертки.

----------


## Karadur

> Хороший пример для того, чтобы понять достаточность степени формализации


Формализация в случае с прогнозами погоды заключается не в самих прогнозах, а в определении того, что именно мы прогнозируем. "Завтра будет дождь" - это бытовое описание погоды, с точки же зрения математического моделирования нам нужно определить, какими именно [числовыми] параметрами задаётся та или иная погода.




> Странное определение, как-то уж слишком буддийское..., но к сожалению бесполезное.


Вообще-то, я дал определение практически такое же, что процитировали вы, тольно немного другими словами.

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще-то, я дал определение практически такое же, что процитировали вы, тольно немного другими словами.


Давайте не будем углубляться в обсуждени определений и погоды, а вернемся к формализации сознания. Может быть Вы поясните, каким образом формализуется сознание Пенроузом, что позволяет ему говорить о невозможности моделировать его?

Так же интересно, как Вы формализуете ИИ, что позволяет Вам утверждать, что таковой до сих пор никем не создан?

P.S. Если Вы не готовы отвечать за Пенроуза, хоть и готовы пропогандировать его точку зрения, то за себя (за свои утверждения и их основания) в части ИИ Вы готовы отвечать?

----------


## Karadur

> Может быть Вы поясните, каким образом формализуется сознание Пенроузом, что позволяет ему говорить о невозможности моделировать его?


Он утверждает, что некоторые свойства сознания невычислимы с точки зрения теории алгоритмов. Свойства, вполне проявляемые в физ. мире. 

В целом, за объяснением теории Пенроуза лучше обратиться к его трудам.




> Так же интересно, как Вы формализуете ИИ, что позволяет Вам утверждать, что таковой до сих пор никем не создан?


Не просто ИИ, а сильный ИИ.
Ссылку я уже приводил.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_AI

Есть несколько подходов к формализации сильного ИИ, и, в принципе, ни по одному из этих определений сильный ИИ ещё не построен. Например, вот это основное определение:




> Strong AI is artificial intelligence that matches or exceeds human intelligence


Далее возможны вариации на тему, должен ли такой ИИ обладать самоосознанием. Скажем, тест Тьюринга подходит к вопросу с чисто внешней, поведенческой стороны.




> P.S. Если Вы не готовы отвечать за Пенроуза, хоть и готовы пропогандировать его точку зрения,


Я не пропагандирую тут его точку зрения, а лишь излагаю некоторые аспекты его теории на своём уровне понимания. Это даже не означает, что я его поддерживаю. Более того, про Пенроуза тут и до меня много писали.




> то за себя (за свои утверждения и их основания) в части ИИ Вы готовы отвечать?


Я утверждаю, что 
а) ещё не построен ИИ, который по мощности сравним с человеческим интеллектом
б) существующие программы не обладают самоосознанием

Если вы считаете иначе, приведите примеры.

----------


## Pavel

> Есть несколько подходов к формализации сильного ИИ, и, в принципе, ни по одному из этих определений сильный ИИ ещё не построен. Например, вот это основное определение:
> Strong AI is artificial intelligence that matches or exceeds human intelligence


Если Вас не затруднит, переведите данное определение, чтобы не возникло расхождений в его понимании и уже обратимся к Вашему пониманию смысла сказанного.



> Далее возможны вариации на тему, должен ли такой ИИ обладать самоосознанием.


А что, разве самосознание как-то лучше формализовано, чем просто сознание, чтобы вводить его в определение сильного ИИ? Вы, видимо так и не понимаете, что отсутствие формализации каждого фактора системы не позволяет построить модель этой самой системы. Поэтому легко вводите любые понятия, утверждая, что они как бы кем-то как-то формализованы и представлены каким-то образом в физическом мире, но приходится лишь удивляться, почему при такой "детальной формализации" %) система так и не моделируется. А все очень просто. Что сознание, что самосознание - понятия строго говоря совершенно не формализованные, введенные в обиход как некие абстракции для обозначения совершенно разных вещей. Одни сознанием обозначают ум и не видят никакой разницы между этими понятиями, другие сознанием обозначают осознанность, и не видят никакой разницы между этими понятиями, третьи сознанием обозначают некую способность воспринимать образ .... короче все, что угодно без обозначения признаков для распознания этого самого сознания. Нет признаков - нечего моделировать.

Так же дело обстоит и с ИИ. Введение в качестве признака абстракции без признаков типа "самосознания" - это просто либо способ подменить одну неопределенность другой неопределенностью, либо скрыть смутную чувственную основу восприятия за якобы понятой формализованной структурой, которой на самом деле не наблюдается.



> Я не пропагандирую тут его точку зрения, а лишь излагаю некоторые аспекты его теории на своём уровне понимания. Это даже не означает, что я его поддерживаю. Более того, про Пенроуза тут и до меня много писали.


В поданных как его здесь точках зрения отсутствует хоть малейшие признаки формализации (определенности признаков для узнавания) сознания. Ну разве уместно говорить о возможностях его моделирования, если не раскрыть вообще, о чем мы говорим, употребляя слово сознание?.. Так в науке не делают, а в буддизме вообще вопросы моделирования и принципы конструирования моделей игнорируются.



> Я утверждаю, что 
> а) ещё не построен ИИ, который по мощности сравним с человеческим интеллектом


Все зависит от методики сравнения. Если в качестве методики сравнения попробовать проверить на способность в решении частной той или иной задачи, то огромное количество ИИ превзойдет по мощности любой отдельно взятый человеческий интеллект. Если производить сравнение путем сравнения числа и многообразия задач, которые могут быть решены, не взирая на их сложность, то бесспорно тут интеллект человека будет выглядеть более выйгрышно. Но почему следует выбирать именно такое сравнение? Какой практической целью это может быть продиктовано? Давайте сравним ИИ с интеллектом червя - как сравнивать и каков будет результат сравнения? Вот и тут, Вы делает как бы сравнения, никак не формализуя способ такого сравнения - просто декларируете величие человеческого ИИ. Так обычно не делается, ибо такой метод позволяет делать любые умозаключения - самые противоположные.




> б) существующие программы не обладают самоосознанием
> Если вы считаете иначе, приведите примеры.


Я не могу ни поддержать Вас в этом считании, ни быть против лишь по той причине, что ни одного признака "самосознания" не озвучено. Это все равно что если бы я Вас спросил, согласны ли Вы, что все люди способны к первуормеолизации, а ИИ этого в принципе не может? 

Что по Вашему такое "самосознание", по каким признакам распознается, какими механизмами эти признаки себя проявляют и чем регистрируется это проявление? Если Вы ответите на эти вопросы, то я построю модель самосознания, в которой будут реализованы все эти механизмы, факторы и их проявления. Формализация - это система, а не название чего-либо. Формализовать сознание или самосознание - это построить систему процессов возникновения и регистрации факторов проявления этих феноменов. "Сильный" или "слабы" - это не формальные признаки, а относительно эмоциональные пока не указан механиз измерения силы. С указанием этого механизма можно приступать к выявлению сильного ИИ среди слабых.

Все очень просто, кроме умения осуществить формализацию. В большинстве случаев люди создают системы взглядов на основании интуитивно и чувственно созданных "мутных" образов, без четких признаков и границ. Таки понятия как сознание или самосознания именно к таким "мутным" образам обычно относят, потому называют абстрактными понятиями, бесформенными, неопределенными.

----------


## Юй Кан

Все эти многословные и ни к чему, кроме как к блужданию в словах, не ведущие умопостроения напоминают мне лично вот это:

(link) Рабочий язык взрывает моск

: )

----------

Karadur (20.10.2010), Zom (20.10.2010), Алексей Самохин (20.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

Юй Кан, креститесь, когда что-нибудь мерещится, говорят помогает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Если Вас не затруднит, переведите данное определение, чтобы не возникло расхождений в его понимании и уже обратимся к Вашему пониманию смысла сказанного.


"Сильный искуственный разум(интеллект) это такой разум, который равен человеческому или превосходит его."




> А что, разве самосознание как-то лучше формализовано, чем просто сознание, чтобы вводить его в определение сильного ИИ?


Это то, что дано каждому из нас, подобно восприятию цвета, звука. Кроме того, определение самоосознания можно уточнить, что делается в той же статье из Википедии. Это ощущение себя отдельной сущностью, способность выделить себя из окружения.




> В поданных как его здесь точках зрения отсутствует хоть малейшие признаки формализации (определенности признаков для узнавания) сознания.


Вы почитайте самого Пенроуза, а не то, как его здесь подают. Его рассуждения, повторю, опираются не на самоосознание и другие трудноформализуемые аспекты нашего сознания, а вполне конкретные способности нашего разума решать задачи.




> Я не могу ни поддержать Вас в этом считании, ни быть против лишь по той причине, что ни одного признака "самосознания" не озвучено. Это все равно что если бы я Вас спросил, согласны ли Вы, что все люди способны к первуормеолизации, а ИИ этого в принципе не может?


Абсолютно не одно и то же. Самоосознание дано в опыте и вам, и мне, а слово "первуормеолизация" ничего не значит.
То же самое относится не только к самоосознанию, но и ко многим фундаметнальным понятиям, таким как пространство, время. Это просто аксиоматика. Наличие сознания - это аксиома, этот факт не редуцируется дальше.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же уже пояснял, что в зависимости от поставленной задачи и формализация выбирается. Например, если стоит задача создать искусственный интеллект, способный решать задачу оптимизации выбора маршрута движения транспортного средства, то осуществляется соответствующая формализация действий сознания на уровне интеллекта, что позволяет создать его модель в виде GPS навигатора, рекомендациям которого покорно следует водитель (человек).


Взятая в таком понимании, формализация является не средством познания, а включена в методы достижения цели.
При этом сама целесообразность не содержится в таком псевдо-мыслящем устройстве, она заложена в него как алгоритм, созданный носителем реального, а не искусственного интеллекта. Да и водитель, который "покорно следует" указаним навигатора, делает это вовсе не потому, что не способен отличить собственный ум от "ума" своего навигатора (или от собственной шляпы). Цель и причина движения к ней находятся в сознании водителя, а не прибора.
В этом смысле и сама формализация тоже всего лишь инструмент, используемый носителем реального, а не "искуственного" интеллекта, для достижения определенных целей. Та формализация, кот. предлагаете Вы может служить цели создания алгоритмизируемых механических устройств, но не познания.
И я все еще надеюсь, что такое настойчивое отождествление разума с простым алгоритмом действия есть с Вашей стороны всего лишь затянувшаяся и уже довольно скучная шутка. Если это не так, то объясните пож., чем турникет в метро, совершающий целесообразные действия на основе различения, принципиально отличается от живого существа. Иначе мне все же придется для себя решить, что в Вашем лице я имею дело с человеком, не способным отличить собственный ум от шляпы (или от автонавигатора, что почти одно и то же).

----------


## Karadur

> осуществляется соответствующая формализация действий сознания на уровне интеллекта, что позволяет создать его модель в виде GPS навигатора
> 			
> 		
> 
> Взятая в таком понимании, формализация является не средством познания, а включена в методы достижения цели.


Да. Дело в том, что в случае с навигатором, никакой формализации действий сознания не производится.
Что делается для формализации - это описание предметной области. Формализуются дороги, перекрёстки, светофоры, сама машина и т.п. объекты, *значимые* для модели.
Моделирование заключается в установлении связей между объектами и правил взаимодействия. Туда же входит алгоритм расчёта пути, который оперирует формализованными объектами. Алгоритм этот работает совсем не так, как мы выбираем оптимальный путь.




> осуществляется соответствующая формализация действий сознания на уровне интеллекта


Это утверждение не имеет большого смысла.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Алгоритм этот работает совсем не так, как мы выбираем оптимальный путь.


А главное - в нем не содержится целеполагания, то есть фактора сознания как такового - именно сознательности.
Это и есть тот момент, который Павел в своих умопостроениях упускает, надеюсь, в шутку, проверяя наши мыслительные способности.
Потому что если всерьез, то дело совсем плохо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> P.S. Сергей, она типа PhD по астрофизике Солнца. Типа в теме сильно соображает.


При всем уважении к даме, меня эти ученые степени совершенно не впечатляют, поскольку, на мой взгляд, вовсе не свидетельствуют о понимании вопроса.
Во-первых потому, что, как известно из истории науки, именно ученая братия со средними степенями во все века противилась попыткам поставить вопрос о смене научной парадигмы, высокомерно объявляя такие попытки результатом невежества.
Во-вторых потому, что эти проблемы не смущаясь обсуждают с Далай-ламой представители научного мира со степенями, гораздо более существенными, чем PhD.

----------


## Yeshe

> Во-первых потому, что, как известно из истории науки, именно ученая братия со средними степенями во все века противилась попыткам поставить вопрос о смене научной парадигмы, высокомерно объявляя такие попытки результатом невежества.


вы не беспокойтесь за научную парадигму. Когда появится достаточно доказательств, она поменяется вне зависимости от количества и степеней ученых, которые за или против.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вы не беспокойтесь за научную парадигму.


Дык мы ж и не беспокоимся особо. Просто за процессом наблюдаем.

----------

Aion (21.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

К вопросу о смене парадигм:

Как я понимаю, современный кризис научного мировоззрения возник в начале ХХ века. Построенное Исааком Ньютоном, Джеймсом Максвеллом и многими другими учеными величественное здание классической физики, которая предоставляла такое, казалось бы, безупречное и приемлемое для здравого смысла объяснение всей окружающей реальности, поколебалось в результате открытия принципа относительности и наблюдаемого в квантовой механике странного поведения материи на субатомном уровне. Как некогда объяснял мне Карл фон Вайцзеккер, классическая физика основана на механистической картине мира, согласно которой определенные универсальные физические законы, включая гравитацию и механику, полностью предопределяют все происходящие взаимодействия. В этой модели существуют четыре объективно реальные категории: тело, сила, пространство и время, а также делается строгое разделение между познаваемым объектом и познающим субъектом. Но *релятивизм и квантовая физика, как считает фон Вайцзеккер, предполагают отмену принципа строгого разделения субъекта и объекта, а вместе с ним и нашей уверенности в возможности полной объективации эмпирических данных. Между тем - и это фон Вайцзеккер считает чрезвычайно важным - все понятия, которые позволяют нам описывать квантовомеханические взаимодействия, наблюдаемые в экспериментах, подтверждающих новую картину реальности, почерпнуты нами из той самой классической физики, которая этой квантовой теорией опровергается.* 
_Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо
Вселенная в едином атоме_


Справка:
Карл Фридрих фон Вайцзеккер родился 28 июня 1912 г. Изучал физику в Берлинском, Геттингенском и Лейпцигском университетах. В 1933—1936 гг. - ассистент кафедры физики в Лейпцигском университете. С 1936 по 1942 г. читает лекции по физике в Институте кайзера Вильгельма (Берлин). Участник уранового проекта. С 1946 по 1957 г. возглавлял кафедру физики в Институте Макса Планка в Геттингене, с 1957 по 1969 г. — профессор философии Мюнхенского университета, с 1970 г. — директор Института по исследованию условий человеческой жизни в современном научно-техническом мире. С 1980 г. — почетный профессор общества Макса Планка. Член многих научных обществ и Академий различных стран. К.Ф. фон Вайцзеккер — один из крупных немецких физиков, специалистов по атомной и ядерной энергии, квантовой электродинамике, астрофизике и космологии. Но, кроме того, он — крупный философ науки, занимающийся не только логико-методологическими проблемами физики, но и философско-мировоззренческими проблемами науки.

Это вам не PhD.

----------


## Yeshe

Сергей, вы бы сначала разобрались, а потом посылали мне волны народного возмущения. А то пока вы гавкаете не на то дерево. Если бы вы хотя бы прочитали первый пост в этой длинной и бессмысленной ветке, то вы бы заметили, что инфо про далай ламу и физиков гражданин использовал как прикрытие своих великих "мудростей" про номинальности, параллельности и конкретности. 

А PhD вы сначала заработайте свой, а потом клеймите чужие.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, вы бы сначала разобрались, а потом посылали мне волны народного возмущения. А то пока вы гавкаете не на то дерево.


Ну простите дурака, ежели чем обидел...

----------

Yeshe (21.10.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Читаем то, что написано: "*если* психические процессы алгоритмичны"
> Вы писали, что могли бы построить устройство, моделирующее/измеряющее психику. Я ответил, что в таком случае вы полагаете психические процессы алгоритмичными. Устройство, будь оно механическим или электронным, означает алгоритмичность.
> 
> Если ваше предполагаемое устройство неалгоритмично, значит, непонятно, что и как оно измеряет. Измерение = отображение измеряемой сущности в числовую или абстрактную форму = алгоритм. Если сознание, по-вашему, полностью измеримо, то оно алгоритмично. Подчёркиваю: если.


как видите - уже даже одно это ЕСЛИ - мешает воспользоваться любым машинным методом для подобной операции, включая и МТ)))




> Это означает, что вы, пардон, не знаете теории МТ. Что одна, что несколько МТ - это всё одно с точки зрения теории. Если точно, то суперпозиция машин Тьюринга - это та же самая машина Тьюринга.
> Суперпозиция МТ не позволяет решать более сложные задачи, чем одна МТ.


ну если вы перешли на французский - то - "кес-ке-се"..))))

ок, значит либо я не в силах дать вам понимание многомерности и разноплановости мышления человека (даже вполне со средним уровнем осознания себя) - либо вы не в силах это понять... а вдаваться в теорию МТ, а равно и обсуждать принцип суперпозиции можно сколько угодно... на уровне элементарной механики - куда вы целиком и причисляете по сути МТ...)))

однако как уже пояснял - чтобы моделировать НЕЧТО - надо знать - КАК это НЕЧТО - РА-БО-ТА-ЕТ. В данном случае любые обсуждения о применимости МТ к созданию ИИ - обречены на провал. Потому что даже ЕСЛИ - невозможно однозначно интерпретировать нечто - это просто ТУПИК всей этой теории..)))

кстати - как реагирует теория МТ в разрезе квантовой механики и волновой теории? Вы пробывали анализировать подобное? и к каким выводам пришли?

----------


## Karadur

> как видите - уже даже одно это ЕСЛИ - мешает воспользоваться любым машинным методом для подобной операции, включая и МТ)))


Для какой "подобной" операции?
Я просто указал на противоречие в ваших словах. Вы считаете, что сознание можно измерить, но в то же время считаете его неалгоритмичным. Я написал, что если оно полностью измеримо, то оно алгоритмично.




> ок, значит либо я не в силах дать вам понимание многомерности и разноплановости мышления человека (даже вполне со средним уровнем осознания себя) - либо вы не в силах это понять...


Многомерность и разноплановость мышления - это хорошо, но это не имеет отношения к обсуждаемой проблеме. Тут всё просто: либо сознание представляет собой автомат (т.е. оно алгоритмично), либо не представляет.




> однако как уже пояснял - чтобы моделировать НЕЧТО - надо знать - КАК это НЕЧТО - РА-БО-ТА-ЕТ


Не совсем. Зачастую моделирование проводится для того, чтобы понять, как работает сложная система. Для этого достаточно понять, как работают значимые для модели *компоненты* системы. Например, некоторыми исследователями утверждается, что если смоделировать отдельные нейроны (которые достаточно хорошо изучены) и объединить их в сеть, то можно получить сознание. При этом необязательно понимать, как работает сознание.
Таким образом с помощью моделирования изучается не только сознания, но вообще эмерджентные явления.





> Потому что даже ЕСЛИ - невозможно однозначно интерпретировать нечто - это просто ТУПИК всей этой теории..)))


Квантовая механика не имеет однозначной интерпретации - это тупик?




> кстати - как реагирует теория МТ в разрезе квантовой механики и волновой теории? Вы пробывали анализировать подобное? и к каким выводам пришли?


На что реагирует?
Если вы про проблему вычислимости сознания, то тут такая штука: на основе квантовых эффектов нельзя построить компьютер/систему, вычислительная мощность которого будет больше, чем у обычных компьютеров.
Другими словами, квантовый компьютер может решать _некоторые_ задачи быстрее обычного (а некоторые он решает медленнее), но не может решать задачи, нерешаемые обычным компьютером. Это доказано математически.

Если считать, что сознание неалгоритмично, то квантовые эффекты можно рассматривать как канал между сознанием и материальным миром, но нельзя рассматривать как _источник_ сознания.

----------


## Pavel

Karadur,

так и не ясно, можно ли дать такое определение сильному ИИ, чтобы на его основании было видно, что он до сих пор человечеством не создано (мы не наблюдаем ничего, что создано человеком, но подпадает под это определение). Соответственно в определении не должно содержаться компонентов (например "сознание", "ум", "мудрость"....) которым не были бы так же даны однозначные определения, которые бы указывали, что они не созданы до сих пор человеком или наоборот уже созданы? В общем чтобы не возникало сомнения о созданности сильного ИИ и любого из его компонентов.

А то как-то разговор все время выглядит как, если бы один говорил все время "можно", а другой отвечал бы ему "нельзя", но один при этом думал о походе в магазин, а другой о пешей прогулке с Земли на Луну.

----------


## Zom

«Мировая наука оказалась на пороге подлинной революции, когда в ходе исследований с использованием сверхточных инструментов новейшего поколения под сомнение поставлен ряд основ современной физики, включая теорию относительности Эйнштейна и постоянную величину скорости света....».

http://news.mail.ru/society/4643769/

----------


## Karadur

> так и не ясно, можно ли дать такое определение сильному ИИ, чтобы на его основании было видно, что он до сих пор человечеством не создано


Так не делается; это задача создателей ИИ доказывать, что он "равен или превосходит человеческий". Или вы полагаете, что самоосознающий ИИ гнездится во всей электронике, которая программируется? Никто из создателей известных ИИ даже не пытался делать заявлений, что их ИИ близок к человеческому.

У Пенроуза доказательство лежит в несколько другой плоскости: он демонстрирует очевидные свойства нашего сознания и говорит, что оно принципиально не может быть просчитано имеющимися техническими/электронными/программными средствами. Этого вполне достаточно для доказательства того, что сильный ИИ ещё не создан, [если Пенроуз прав].

----------


## Karadur

> http://news.mail.ru/society/4643769/


Да, это уже давно в новостях проскальзывало. Результаты ещё не подтверждены, насколько я читал.

Но с т.зр. буддизма это так и должно быть: нет ничего постоянного ни во времени, ни в пространстве, включая физ. законы и константы. Все законы - локальны, хотя под "локальностью" можно понимать огромные пространства и промежутки времени.

----------


## Pavel

> Так не делается; это задача создателей ИИ доказывать, что он "равен или превосходит человеческий".


Нет, создатели ИИ не озабочены доказательством того, что их ИИ сильнее человеческого. Они просто создают ИИ, способный решать задачи, которые человеческий интеллект решить не может без использования ИИ. А вот так делать заявления о том, что создать нечто неопределенное невозможно, да еще предлагать тому, кто что-либо создал, доказать, что он создал это нечто действительно не следует. Не серьезный получается разговор ни о чем, ибо то, о чем говорится неопределенно.



> У Пенроуза доказательство лежит в несколько другой плоскости: он демонстрирует очевидные свойства нашего сознания и говорит, что оно принципиально не может быть просчитано имеющимися техническими/электронными/программными средствами.


Не надо демонстрировать очевидных свойств, ибо свойства очевидны. А вот чтобы доказать невозможность конструкции следует доказать невозможность формализации хоть одной из составных частей конструкции. 


> Этого вполне достаточно для доказательства того, что сильный ИИ ещё не создан, [если Пенроуз прав].


Я уже много разъяснял того, что судить о том, прав ли Пенроуз, невозможно, ибо не понятно, о чем он говорит. Выглядит все голословными заявлениями с демонстрацией очевидных свойств сознания.
С таким же успехом дебил демонстрирует очевидные свойства автомобиля и утверждает, что автомобиль не может быть сконструирован, ибо убежден, что эта "чудесная штуковина" чудесна по происхождению.

----------


## Karadur

> Они просто создают ИИ, способный решать задачи, которые человеческий интеллект решить не может без использования ИИ.


Любые задачи, которые решаются сейчас на компьютерах, могут быть решены человеком без компьютера. Компьютер - это только инструмент, ускоряющий процесс. Иногда очень сильно ускоряющий. Но не позволяющий решать что-то такое, что человек не может решить принципиально.




> Я уже много разъяснял того, что судить о том, прав ли Пенроуз, невозможно, ибо не понятно, о чем он говорит.


Непонимание того, что говорит Пенроуз, это проблема того, кто судит Пенроуза, а не самого Пенроуза.




> Выглядит все голословными заявлениями с демонстрацией очевидных свойств сознания.


Если коротко, то он показывает, что наш ум может решать задачи, которые нельзя решить алгоритмическим путём.
Если это так, то его (ум) нельзя смоделировать имеющимися на сегодняшний день средствами.

----------


## Pavel

> Любые задачи, которые решаются сейчас на компьютерах, могут быть решены человеком без компьютера. Компьютер - это только инструмент, ускоряющий процесс. Иногда очень сильно ускоряющий. Но не позволяющий решать что-то такое, что человек не может решить принципиально.


Вы явно говорите о том, о чем не имеете представления. ИИ - это не компьютер, а прибор, использующий датчики для восприятия (сбора данных) и "мозг" для обработки этих данных. Человеческий мозг не может решить примитивной задачи, которую выполняет элементарный GPS-навигатор, т.е. определить свое местоположение на планете Земля с точностью до метра. Я уже не говорю о более сложных задачах.



> Непонимание того, что говорит Пенроуз, это проблема того, кто судит Пенроуза, а не самого Пенроуза.


Хорошая аксиома, но бесполезная.



> Если коротко, то он показывает, что наш ум может решать задачи, которые нельзя решить алгоритмическим путём.


 :Smilie: 



> Если это так, то его (ум) нельзя смоделировать имеющимися на сегодняшний день средствами.


 :Smilie:  Давайте оставим эти дебаты, ибо выслушивание лишь повторения одной и той же мысли мне не добавит ни понимания, ни убеждения. Мудрости же о чьих-то проблемах и вовсе ничего кроме разочарования не прибавляют. На самом деле я не думаю, что Пенроуз настолько примитивен, насколько примитивно от его имени подаются якобы его идеи. Но подобное изложение его идей не добавляет мне решимости самостоятельно разбираться в том, что же он хотел сказать и насколько серьезно, или просто произнес тост на очередном банкете...

----------


## Karadur

> Вы явно говорите о том, о чем не имеете представления. ИИ - это не компьютер, а прибор, использующий датчики для восприятия (сбора данных) и "мозг" для обработки этих данных.


Я программным обеспечением и моделированием занимаюсь профессионально много лет.
Представление имею.

Задачи ИИ решаются в настоящее время только с помощью компьютеров. "Компьютер" в данном контексте - это электроника (хард) и программное обеспечение (софт).




> Человеческий мозг не может решить примитивной задачи, которую выполняет элементарный GPS-навигатор, т.е. определить свое местоположение на планете Земля с точностью до метра. Я уже не говорю о более сложных задачах.


Проблема ИИ не лежит в плоскости количества датчиков или скорости вычислений. Речь идёт о вычислимости задач в смысле Тьюринга.

Сигнал со спутников может быть обработан и человеком, вопрос только во времени. Более того, человек создаёт программы для обработки этих сигналов.

Ну и, кроме того, GPS навигация - это не та проблема, которая попадает под задачи ИИ.




> Но подобное изложение его идей не добавляет мне решимости самостоятельно разбираться в том, что же он хотел сказать и насколько серьезно, или просто произнес тост на очередном банкете...


Я не понимаю только, зачем вы тогда спорили, не разбираясь совершенно в предметной области.

----------


## Pavel

> Сигнал со спутников может быть обработан и человеком, вопрос только во времени.


Обрабатывается не сигнал со спутников, а время. В голове человека нет ни прибора по точному измерению времени, ни по большому счету датчиков по приему сигналов с нескольких спутников. Вы как программист хотели бы проблему ИИ свести до уровня исключительно программного обеспечения. Однако ИИ работает так же, как и человеческое сознание, поэтому ему необходимо восприятие. При этом GPS-навигатор демонстрирует способности к восприятию сигналов со спутников и вычислению времени с достаточной точностью, чтобы по этой разнице судить о расстояниях с точностью до метра, а человек не обладает ни такой системой восприятия, ни такими умственными способностями к вычислению времени даже, если будет этим заниматься всю жизнь. Более того, если уж Вам так угодно настаивать, что "долго, но все-таки может", то в любом случае будет несколько слишком необоснованно утверждать, что тот интеллект, который неделю или месяц решает задачу, сильнее того, который эту задачу решает почти мгновенно. К такому же ИИ можно смело отнести электронный телескоп или электронный микроскоп, "умозрительные" действия которого не в состоянии повторить ум человека.

Еще раз повторюсь, что пока не определена задача "сильного" ИИ и не дано ему определение, невозможно утверждать, что его нет - это просто глупое утверждение *ни о чем*.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Обрабатывается не сигнал со спутников, а время. В голове человека нет ни прибора по точному измерению времени, ни по большому счету датчиков по приему сигналов с нескольких спутников.


Но ведь хронометрами может пользоваться и человек. Хронометры делают нас более сознательными? Или вы считаете, что в хронометрах есть сознание?




> Вы как программист хотели бы проблему ИИ свести до уровня исключительно программного обеспечения. Однако ИИ работает так же, как и человеческое сознание, поэтому ему необходимо восприятие.


"Восприятие" для ИИ - это необязательно физические датчики. Это может быть виртуальная реальность. На которой и отлаживаются, как правило, прототипы ИИ.

Повторю: точность, количество, тип и удалённость в пространстве датчиков не имеет отношения к проблеме ИИ.




> то в любом случае будет несколько слишком необоснованно утверждать, что тот интеллект, который неделю или месяц решает задачу, сильнее того, который эту задачу решает почти мгновенно.


Скорость вычислений не играет большой роли. Алгоритмическая "мощность" - это не скорость, а принципиальная способность решать задачи определённого класса.
Человек решает такие задачи, с которыми алгоритмическая машина не справляется. Это одна из отправных точек в рассуждениях Пенроуза.




> К такому же ИИ можно смело отнести электронный телескоп или электронный микроскоп, "умозрительные" действия которого не в состоянии повторить ум человека.


Микроскоп совершает умозрительные действия? Фантастика.

К сожалению, вы совершенно не владеете предметной областью - читайте непосредственно литературу по ИИ, начиная с машины Тьюринга, затем переходите к Пенроузу.
Мы с вами просто на разных языках говорим.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Человек решает такие задачи, с которыми алгоритмическая машина не справляется. Это одна из отправных точек в рассуждениях Пенроуза.


Главное здесь в том, что алгоритмы - результат творчества ума, а не наоборот. В алгоритме существует лишь то, что заложено в него мыслящим сознанием, даже если это фактор вероятности.




> Микроскоп совершает умозрительные действия? Фантастика.


Ну я же говорю, в лице нашего уважаемого собеседника мы имеем дело с человеком, упорно не желающим отличать ум от шляпы, если микроскоп для него обладает способностью УМОзрения.

----------

Karadur (24.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Но ведь хронометрами может пользоваться и человек. Хронометры делают нас более сознательными? Или вы считаете, что в хронометрах есть сознание?


Может пользоваться, может и не мочь пользоваться. Вы, например, не можете пользоваться электронным микроскопом, значит уже не обладаете сознанием или обладаете сознанием менее сильным, чем ИИ электронного микроскопа. Вы все время в своем представлении подменяете человека человечеством и способностями человечества. Более того, есть ли сознание в хронометрах ответить невозможно до тех пор, пока не определено, что считать сознанием. Нет, ответить конечно можно, но чисто филологически, как это любят делать те, кто много пишет и читает, но мало думает.



> "Восприятие" для ИИ - это необязательно физические датчики. Это может быть виртуальная реальность. На которой и отлаживаются, как правило, прототипы ИИ.


Не имеет никакого значеия данное замечание. Сознанию тоже нет необходимости в реальности - достаточно сна или интернета.... Вот пример Ваших интуитивных, в отсутствии определенности в значении слов разговора. Шум...



> Повторю: точность, количество, тип и удалённость в пространстве датчиков не имеет отношения к проблеме ИИ.


Да повторяйте сколько угодно. Только такое поведение напоминает поведение капризного ребленка, который топочет ногами и орет: "Не хочу!!!! Не хочу!!!!" и ничего внятного не может сказать по поводу того, почему не хочет и чего именно не хочет, потому как хотения для него его собственные пока неопределенны - абстрактны, на уровне каких-то чувств и интуитивных опасений.



> Скорость вычислений не играет большой роли.


Называйте вещи своими именами. "Не хочу, чтобы скорость вычислений играла роль!!!! Не хотите, кто же Вам запретит хотеть или не хотеть.



> Алгоритмическая "мощность" - это не скорость, а принципиальная способность решать задачи определённого класса.


Хочу алноритмическую мощность!!! Не знаю, что это такое, и как ее измерять, но хочу!!!



> Человек решает такие задачи, с которыми алгоритмическая машина не справляется. Это одна из отправных точек в рассуждениях Пенроуза.


Это голословное заявление, которому так и не нашлось ни одного подтверждения. В лухе, "человек решил теорему Ферма, решение которой собственно в ее формулировке, но ни один компьютер доказать ее решения не может". Чего такого может человек, чего не может компьютер?



> Микроскоп совершает умозрительные действия? Фантастика.


Конечно. А Вы можете продолжать капризничать и топать ногами: "Не хочу, чтобы то, что делает электронный микроскоп считать умозрительными действиями!!!"



> К сожалению, вы совершенно не владеете предметной областью - читайте непосредственно литературу по ИИ, начиная с машины Тьюринга, затем переходите к Пенроузу.


Желаю Вам и в дальнейшем филологических успехов.



> Мы с вами просто на разных языках говорим.


Использование слов, лишенных определений - это разговор звуками, а не на языке. Так животные разговаривают, полагаясь на интонации и интуиции.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну я же говорю, в лице нашего уважаемого собеседника мы имеем дело с человеком, упорно не желающим отличать ум от шляпы, если микроскоп для него обладает способностью УМОзрения.


Сергей, Вы давно стали специалистом исключительно по лицам? В чем еще кроме лиц Вы обрели "видение-как-есть"?

----------


## Karadur

> Вы, например, не можете пользоваться электронным микроскопом, значит уже не обладаете сознанием или обладаете сознанием менее сильным, чем ИИ электронного микроскопа.


Да, Сергей Хос прав, вы действительно не отличаете сознание от шляпы. Я сперва думал, что вы делаете такие заявления в полемических целях, но, похоже, вы всерьёз считаете, что у электроники есть сознание.

Если более формально, то вы путаете/смешиваете вместе каналы восприятия, восприятие, осознавание (понимание) и обработку информации. Когда научитесь их различать - тогда вернёмся к теме (если будет желание).




> Называйте вещи своими именами. "Не хочу, чтобы скорость вычислений играла роль!!!!


Она не играет роли, потому что такова теория. Изучайте теорию МТ, если вам интересно.




> Хочу алноритмическую мощность!!! Не знаю, что это такое, и как ее измерять, но хочу!!!


Если хотите - изучайте теорию алгоритмов. Там узнаете, что это такое. И как она измеряется. Я тут коротко уже давал определения, но, видимо, впустую. Поэтому отсылаю вас к соответствующей литературе.




> Чего такого может человек, чего не может компьютер?


Читайте Пенроуза. Я лично не берусь дальше с вами дискутировать на эту тему.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Читайте Пенроуза. Я лично не берусь дальше с вами дискутировать на эту тему.


Да нет, беретесь. А ответ в духе "читайте Пенроуза" на вопросы относительно Ваших взглядов, что есть сознание, указывает скорее на ущербную самоидентификацию или самооценку.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> электронный телескоп или электронный микроскоп, "*умо*зрительные" действия которого не в состоянии повторить ум человека.


 :Big Grin: 
И правда: говоря Вашими словами, это просто глупое утверждение *ни о чем*. Такой подход к рассмотрению мира я метафорически и назвал нежеланием "отличать ум от шляпы".

----------


## Won Soeng

Сам очень увлекаюсь вопросами проектирования сильного ИИ. Павел поднял действительно самый значительный вопрос. Несколько усилю его. Дело не просто в определении термина сознание, интеллект, сильный/слабый интеллект. Дело в способности идентифицировать тестовые случаи - здесь есть, здесь нет. Часто для начала не важно обоснование, важна проверяемость, повторяемость (в общем случае - фальсифицируемость)

Таков тест Тьюринга. Он не ставит цели дать четкого определения, он призван выявлять подобие или неподобие внекритериально, интегрально. Может ли эксперт отличить человека от машины, или не может. 

Очевидно, что ни хронометр, ни электронный микроскоп не пройдут тест на подобие человеческому поведению в анонимном общении. 

Но так же такой тест не пройдут и весьма интеллектуальные животные. Хотя, поведение некоторых животных может быть не отличимо от поведения маленьких детей.

Можно ли смоделировать ИИ, воспроизводящий поведение животных, детей так, чтобы эксперт не смог отличить, что стоит за этим поведением - сознание животного, ребенка или программы? Такие примеры - есть. Создаются весьма убедительно имитирующие социальное поведение (ужимки, повадки) программы. Например тех же роботов-игрушек. Более того, выявлены "умилительные черты", вызывающие у человека чувство одушевленности обладателя этих черт. 

Является ли использование таких черт "взломом" теста или корректным его прохождением? 

Тут возникает вопрос и к сознанию. Все ли поведение человека или животного сознательно? То есть не является таким неосознанным "взломом", когда не было никакой мотивации создавать впечатление "одушевленности", но оно возникло по причине собственных убеждений "эксперта"?

В конечном итоге, проектирование сильного ИИ преследует более чем одну цель. С одной стороны, человек хочет получить "одушевленных помощников" - механизмы, выполняющие сознательные функции людей по выполнению полезного труда. При этом роль "одушевленности" может быть разной - от простого комфорта в иллюзии, что "меня понимают", до действительного желания ставить задачи в общем виде, чтобы искусственный интеллект принимал решения, как достигать целей поставленных в общем виде задач.

А с другой стороны, вопрос понимания часто разрешается неудовлетворительно и в среде людей. Мы не можем поставить задачу в общем виде произвольно взятому человеку. Важна языковая близость, общие представления о необходимых навыках, знаниях, доступных ресурсах, совпадении каких-то целей, в конце-концов. 

Например, человек, хорошо изучивший язык программирования, может сказать, что его общение с компьютером более продуктивно, чем с окружающими людьми. Сказать, что компьютер лучше "понимает" программиста - будет конечно же натяжкой. Но насколько большой? Компьютер выполняет то, что поручил ему программист. Иногда программист не может похвастаться, что люди понимают и выполняют его поручения. Часто просто человек просто недостаточно хорошо знает необходимый "язык программирования". То есть разговаривает с другим человеком не используя правильный синтаксис, либо обращаясь к несуществующим процедурам (исполнения которых другой человек не понимает), либо затребуя завышенные ресурсы (относится к ним недостаточно бережно или разделяет их с кем-то еще).

В общем для меня эта тема очень богата на размышления, могу продолжать еще очень долго.

----------

Pavel (28.10.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В общем для меня эта тема очень богата на размышления, могу продолжать еще очень долго.


Тема действительно интересная: как определить феномен "сознание" чтобы отличить сознание ЖС от псевдосознания, проявляющегося как функции алгоритмических устройств.
Можно ведь сказать, что арифмометр считает лучше и быстрее человека, а значит, по логике Павла, обладает сознанием (или умом), а потому его можно считать устройством с ИИ. На мое ИМХО такое утверждение - глупость несусветная, но возможны и другие мнения.

Но это отдельная тема, не связанная с данным топиком. Рассуждая об этом здесь, мы просто засоряем тред.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тема действительно интересная: как определить феномен "сознание" чтобы отличить сознание ЖС от псевдосознания, проявляющегося как функции алгоритмических устройств.
> Можно ведь сказать, что арифмометр считает лучше и быстрее человека, а значит, по логике Павла, обладает сознанием. На мое ИМХО такое утверждение - глупость несусветная, но возможны и другие мнения.


Да, может быть и мнение, что это -- глупость сусветная, т.е. -- заурядная. : )

Что касается арифмометра, то это всего лишь *развитая чел. интеллектом* версия счётов/абака. *Позволяющая человеку* шустро считать *введённые в него человеком* числа согласно операции/операциям исчисления, *указанным человеком*.

Что касается любого мелкоскопа, то это -- версия линзы/увеличихи, *позволяющая человеку* более или менее значимо увеличивать *заданный человеком* объект согласно *указанной человеком* операции увеличения...

Так вот, определение интеллекта, по мне, может быть такое:

*"Способность самостоятельно решать самостоятельно поставленные задачи"*.



> Но это отдельная тема, не связанная с данным топиком. Рассуждая об этом здесь, мы просто засоряем тред.


А па-га-ва-рить, пока есть охота?! : )

----------


## Karadur

> Тема действительно интересная: как определить феномен "сознание" чтобы отличить сознание ЖС от псевдосознания, проявляющегося как функции алгоритмических устройств.


Феномен сознания в принципе определяется только в отрицательных терминах, он трудновыразим словами.




> Что касается арифмометра, то это всего лишь развитая чел. интеллектом версия счётов/абака. Позволяющая человеку шустро считать введённые в него человеком числа согласно операции/операциям исчисления, указанным человеком.


Именно. 
Попробую ещё раз сжато изложить идеи Пенроуза слегка под другим углом, может быть, это будет понятнее Павлу  :Wink: , который считает электронные устройства наделёнными сознанием.

Пенроуз выделяет принципиальное отличие нашего ума от машин: понимание. Понимание есть аспект осознавания, по Пенроузу. (Связь с буддийской терминологий пока не  рассматриваем.)

Действительно, любые, даже очень сложные программы и роботы - всего лишь преобразователи сигналов, у них нет понимания/осознавания. Также у них нет эмоций и у них нет квалии. 
Сложная электроника принципиально не отличается от, например, механических коромысловых весов. Это всё преобразователи сигналов. Все преобразования уйдут в пустоту, если не будут _поняты_ кем-то. Тем, кто эти преобразователи и придумал.

Нужно ли формализовывать сознание и понимание, для того чтобы доказать, что их нет у машин? Нет. Нам достаточно доказать, что понимание неалгоритмично. Мы сами делаем машины и мы знаем, что они алгоритмичны. Если мы докажем, что у сознания есть неалгоритмическая часть (т.е. часть, невыразимая никаким алгоритмом), то это и покажет принципиальное отличие нас от машин.

Это и доказывает Пенроуз. Он изучает понимание, то, как оно проявляется в виде способности решать задачи. Для этого опять же не надо формализовывать понимание - мы изучаем _проявление_ понимания в материальном мире. Пенроуз доказывает, что математики решают задачи, которые принципиально не решаются алгоритмами.

Можно ли в принципе формализовать понимание/сознание, т.е. определить его в терминах других явлений, математических абстракций?
Я думаю, что нет, т.к. все абстракции сами по себе являются _производными_ сознания.




> Является ли использование таких черт "взломом" теста или корректным его прохождением?


Тест Тьюринга сам по себе подвергается критике. Он хорош тем, что предлагает формализацию оценки интеллектуальности программы, но сам по себе тест - чисто эмпирический, никто не доказал и вряд ли докажет, что программа, которая удачно подделывается под человека, должна обладать сознанием, пониманием, квалией и т.д.

Тест Тьюринга проходят некоторые IRC-боты, которые являются просто большими базами данных с набором правил для диалога.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сложная электроника принципиально не отличается от, например, механических коромысловых весов. Это всё преобразователи сигналов. Все преобразования уйдут в пустоту, если не будут _поняты_ кем-то. Тем, кто эти преобразователи и придумал.


Ну да. Поэтому слова нашего уважаемого собеседника Павла о том, что водитель "послушно следует командам своего автонавигатора" представляют собой верх, мягко говоря, недоразумения.
С тем же успехом можно сказать, что человек, считающий на арифмометре, "послушно записывает полученные данные", то есть является приставкой к своему разумному счетному устройству.

Глупо беседовать об уме с человеком, категорически отказывающимся отличать ум от арифмометра.

----------


## Yeshe

> Но это отдельная тема, не связанная с данным топиком. Рассуждая об этом здесь, мы просто засоряем тред.


интересно, а что в этом треде вы не считаете сором?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> интересно, а что в этом треде вы не считаете сором?


Все, что связано с заявленной темой.
Мне лично, и не только мне, интересно взаимодействие Далай-ламы со представителями современной науки, и я не ситаю эту полемику бесплодной.
Так же как и те, кто в ней непосредственно участвует.

----------


## Pavel

> Тема действительно интересная: как определить феномен "сознание" чтобы отличить сознание ЖС от псевдосознания, проявляющегося как функции алгоритмических устройств.


В том-то и беда, что традиционное буддийское аксиоматическое смешение двух понятий "сознание" и "живое" приводит к обязательному вырождению их обоих до понятия "одушевленное", что очень хорошо показано BTR-ом. Неумение отказаться от этой абстракции (одушевленное) и не позволяет отыскать сколь-либо удовлетворительные определения (различение) для "осознанного" и "живого".



> Можно ведь сказать, что арифмометр считает лучше и быстрее человека, а значит, по логике Павла, обладает сознанием (или умом)


Не надо подменять свое непонимание "моей логикой". Никогда я не предлагал  наличие интеллекта определять скоростью. Скорость - это скорость. Речь о скорости зашла в сочетании с понятием "сильный", если уж даже это не понятно...

 Интеллект или сознание - это именно то, что я предлагал определить прежде, чем выражать свое мнение относительно возможности его технократического производства. Нет определения - нет осознанного мнения, а есть лишь амбиции наличия у себя персонально великого "человеческого сознания" или "сильного ИИ". не доступного ни одной "машине".



> На мое ИМХО такое утверждение - глупость несусветная, но возможны и другие мнения.


Глупость - верно. Вопрос лишь чья это глупость. (Вопрос риторический)



> Но это отдельная тема, не связанная с данным топиком. Рассуждая об этом здесь, мы просто засоряем тред.


Это не отдельная тема, а строго соответствующая ее названию. Невозможно говорить никак о проблемах измерения, если сутью любого измерения является определение. формализация физического смысла того, что планируется измеряться. Вес меряют в ньютонах не по той причине, что так просто захотелось (прикол такой), а по той причине, что вес определяется как сила. Тот, кто этого не понимает (не видит), тот вес готов мерить в килограммах и с пеной у рта доказывать, что так и должно поступать, ибо это очевидность для большинства.

Еще раз напомню мысль, которую я уже высказывал здесь: тред засоряется теми, кто не понимает, что отсутствие бережного отношения к каждому из понятий в названии раздела "буддизм и наука" сводит любую тему к бессмысленному мусору на тему "наукообразный буддизм".

----------


## Pavel

> Нужно ли формализовывать сознание и понимание, для того чтобы доказать, что их нет у машин? Нет. Нам достаточно доказать, что понимание неалгоритмично.


Таким образом в качестве достаточного доказательства будет такое, которое находится вне рамок формальной логики или, выражаясь более простым языком, аксиоматическое утверждение. Но это допустимо ровно настолько же, насколько в основу рассуждения была положена аксиома: "Формализовать нет необходимости, достаточно доказать без какой-либо опоры на формализацию".  :Smilie:  




> Мы сами делаем машины и мы знаем, что они алгоритмичны. Если мы докажем, что у сознания есть неалгоритмическая часть (т.е. часть, невыразимая никаким алгоритмом), то это и покажет принципиальное отличие нас от машин.


Karadur, чтобы выделить части, надо уметь формализовать. 



> Можно ли в принципе формализовать понимание/сознание, т.е. определить его в терминах других явлений, математических абстракций?
> Я думаю, что нет, т.к. все абстракции сами по себе являются _производными_ сознания.


А поскольку ни сознание, ни ум, ни понимание формализованы быть не могут, то я смело могу утверждать, что у собеседника отсутствует сознание, очень плохо с интеллектом и совсем никуда не годится с умом.  :Smilie:  Вы сами понимаете, что Вы говорите?



> Тест Тьюринга проходят некоторые IRC-боты, которые являются просто большими базами данных с набором правил для диалога.


К сожалению, порой собеседник ничем иным и не отличается кроме как демонстрацией перечисленных Вами особенностей бота. Он не демонстрирует ни понимания, ни осознанности, а лишь способности к бесконечному повторению одних и тех же заученных (занесенных в базу данных памяти) "истин". Откажем такому собеседнику в сознании и уме или повременим до тех пор, пока не найдем других критериев оценки для выявления сознания?

----------


## Pavel

> С тем же успехом можно сказать, что человек, считающий на арифмометре, "послушно записывает полученные данные", то есть является приставкой к своему разумному счетному устройству.


Сергей, Вы себе даже представить не можете, насколько человек может быть послушен и какие по примитивности команды исполнять. Команду "бежать к выходу" он способен выполнять в ответ на элементарный звуковой сигнал сигнализации, не имея ни малейшего представления о причинах "сработки" этой самой сигнализации. Команду "не соглашаться" он так же способен выполнять без каких-либо осознанных на то причин.

----------


## Karadur

> Таким образом в качестве достаточного доказательства будет такое, которое находится вне рамок формальной логики


Нет. 
Мы не доказываем, что у роботов нет сознания.
Сознание не фигурирует в доказательстве напрямую, поэтому _нам не надо его формализовывать_.

Что мы доказываем, это то, что наш ум может решать задачи, которые принципиально не решаются алгоритмическими устойствами. А значит, принципиально невозможно построить сильный ИИ, используя только алгоритмы.
Всё доказательство полностью формально.

Формализовывать сознание надо было бы, если бы оно напрямую участвовало в логических операциях, т.е., с точки зрения формальной системы, над понятием сознания производились бы какие-то логические операции. В доказательстве Пенроуза сознание как объект логических операций не участвует.

Вам, наверно, известно такое понятие, как чёрный ящик. Вот ум человека в доказательстве Пенроуза - это такой чёрный ящик. Входные данные для ума могут быть формализованы, выходные данные тоже формализованы. 

Дальше мы исследуем входные и выходные данные и обнаруживаем, что если на вход подавать определённый класс задач, то на выходе наш ум выдаёт решение, которое принципиально не может быть получено с помощью алгоритма.

Имея это доказательство, мы можем определять сознание в отрицательных терминах: в данном случае оно определяется как *не*алгоритмическое.




> А поскольку ни сознание, ни ум, ни понимание формализованы быть не могут, то я смело могу утверждать, что у собеседника отсутствует сознание, очень плохо с интеллектом и совсем никуда не годится с умом.


Ещё раз отсылаю к проблеме квалии. Вы не можете формализовать квалию, но вы можете дать ей обозначение и использовать для коммуникации с собеседником, у которого тоже есть восприятие такой же квалии.

Что вы так зациклились на формализации? Формализация нужна только лишь для того, чтобы над формализованными понятиями проиводить некие операции. Всё. Ни больше, ни меньше. Абстрактные операции над абстрактными данными.

До Гёделя математики думали, что этого достаточно для полного описания всей математики (а заодно и природы). После Гёделя оказалось, что любая формальная система принципиально неполна.

Весь логика - это всего лишь инструмент, производная нашего ума, а не причина. Элементарные логические операции сводятся в конечном счёте к той самой квалии, т.е. к фундаментальному осознанию истинности или ложности.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.11.2010), Сергей Хос (28.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Сознание не фигурирует в доказательстве напрямую, поэтому _нам не надо его формализовывать_.
> 
> Что мы доказываем, это то, что наш ум может решать задачи, которые принципиально не решаются алгоритмическими устойствами. А значит, принципиально невозможно построить сильный ИИ, используя только алгоритмы.
> Всё доказательство полностью формально.


При такой логике доказательства я легко обосную, что Ваш персонально ум слаб по отношению к уму любого алгоритмически сложного прибора (например навигатора), ибо Вашему уму не под силу решить даже часть задачи, которую решает этот или иной прибор. Приборы именно по той причине и используются. что решают те задачи, которые не под силу людям, за ними работающим. При этом уже не первый раз обращаю Ваше внимание, что никакого "наш ум" вовсе не существует, чтобы браться оценивать его способности. Не причисляйте себя к тем грамотным инженерам, что создали множество умных машин - их ум это еще не Ваш ум, что под силу им, не под силу Вам.




> Формализовывать сознание надо было бы, если бы оно напрямую участвовало в логических операциях, т.е., с точки зрения формальной системы, над понятием сознания производились бы какие-то логические операции. В доказательстве Пенроуза сознание как объект логических операций не участвует.


Не думаю, что стоит в очередной раз упоминать Пенроуза. Сдается мне, что Вы как-то уж очень упрощаете его идеи, хотя готов и предположить, что они действительно настолько бредовы и неосознаны. насколько Вам их удается раскрыть. Чтобы не "грешить" на тему Пенроуза, лучше ссылаться на свое собственное мнение и свое понимание, за которое можно отвечать.



> Имея это доказательство, мы можем определять сознание в отрицательных терминах: в данном случае оно определяется как *не*алгоритмическое.


Karadur, Вы случаем не студент? У меня есть ощущение, что Вы студент.



> Ещё раз отсылаю к проблеме квалии. Вы не можете формализовать квалию, но вы можете дать ей обозначение и использовать для коммуникации с собеседником, у которого тоже есть восприятие такой же квалии.


Откуда взялась эта аксиома о "такой же" квалии? По условию задачи есть квалия и есть ее восприятие у двоих. Откуда возникло сравнение и каким методом, чтобы утверждать хоть чуточку разумно. что восприятие такое же?




> Что вы так зациклились на формализации? Формализация нужна только лишь для того, чтобы над формализованными понятиями проиводить некие операции. Всё. Ни больше, ни меньше. Абстрактные операции над абстрактными данными.


Вы еще не поняли? Вы еще не поняли, что "все", "не больше не меньше", "абстрактные операции".... - это все продукты формализации, а не продукты единообразного восприятия "квалий"? Если Вы этого еще не поняли, то Вы говорите о чем-то своем, никому не понятном и соответственно никому не нужном.




> До Гёделя математики думали, что этого достаточно для полного описания всей математики (а заодно и природы). После Гёделя оказалось, что любая формальная система принципиально неполна.


Да, возлюбили буддисты всего мира Геделя.... Ничего после Геделя не изменилось и логика работает и используется ровно настолько же, насколько она работала и использовалась до него. Его теорема интересна, но не более того. К проблеме формализации сознания или ума его теорема вообще не имеет никакого отношения и уж даже боком-припеком не лежала к проблеме возможности конструирования ИИ.



> Весь логика - это всего лишь инструмент, производная нашего ума, а не причина. Элементарные логические операции сводятся в конечном счёте к той самой квалии, т.е. к фундаментальному осознанию истинности или ложности.


О..... Есть два типа осознавания истинности: фундаментальное и.... 

По поводу "инструментов, но не причин": "перекуйте свой меч на арало", чтобы убедиться в том, что смена инструмента может являться причиной. Заодно полученным плугом вспашите ниву познания самостоятельно с целью поискать на этой ниве хоть чего-нибудь, что является не производной Вашего ума. Когда найдете, продолжим этот разговор.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я лично не берусь дальше с вами дискутировать на эту тему.


Давно пора.

----------

Echo (29.10.2010), Karadur (28.10.2010), Юй Кан (28.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> При такой логике доказательства я легко обосную, что Ваш персонально ум слаб по отношению к уму любого алгоритмически сложного прибора (например навигатора), ибо Вашему уму не под силу решить даже часть задачи, которую решает этот или иной прибор.


Вы опять смешиваете восприятие и ум. Количество и чуткость датчиков или органов чувств не влияют на алгоритмическую мощность живого ума или неживой программы.

Ум способен решить любое вычисление, которое делает навигатор, попросту повторив алгоритм. Более того, сама программа в навигаторе - не более чем "продолжение" ума вовне, т.е. материализация придуманного умом алгоритма. Как тут ранее написал Юй Кан - это такое же продолжение ума, как деревянные счёты. Не забываем, кто пишет программы.




> Приборы именно по той причине и используются. что решают те задачи, которые не под силу людям, за ними работающим.


Эти задачи как раз-таки под силу людям, потому что именно люди нашли способ поместить инструменты мышления (алгоритмы) вне физического тела.




> Karadur, Вы случаем не студент?


Нет.




> Вы еще не поняли, что "все", "не больше не меньше", "абстрактные операции".... - это все продукты формализации,


Нет, это продукты понимания. Вначале понимание, осознавание, потом формализация. Само понятие формализации - продукт ума.




> Его теорема интересна, но не более того. К проблеме формализации сознания или ума его теорема вообще не имеет никакого отношения и уж даже боком-припеком не лежала к проблеме возможности конструирования ИИ.


В среде математиков и создателей ИИ теорема Гёделя широко обсуждается, и Пенроуз там далеко не единственный, кто участвует в обсуждении. Ваши необоснованные выводы и суждения о полезности мат. теорий мало что значат в прикладном смысле.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дальше мы исследуем входные и выходные данные и обнаруживаем, что если на вход подавать определённый класс задач, то на выходе наш ум выдаёт решение, которое принципиально не может быть получено с помощью алгоритма.


Можно привести такой пример входных и выходных данных, которое принципиально не может быть получено с помощью алгоритма?

Кстати, являются ли алгоритмами, например экспертные базы? Являются ли алгоритмами системы итерируемых функций? Является ли алгоритмическим квантовый компьютер (квантовые алгоритмы факторизации, например)?

Я вообще никак не могу понять фетишизма в отношении алгоритмов и неалгоритмов. 

Машина Тьюринга - мне еще как-то понятна, конкретная формализация. Того же уровня, как сведение всей булевой алгебры к элементам или-не.

А вот что там такого с классом неалгоритмизируемых задач, да еще и с твердым доказательством неалгоритмизируемости? Непонятно, если можно - объясните или хотя бы ссылками поделитесь. А то уж 20 с хвостом лет увлекаюсь тем же ИИ, а таких прям азов - не знаю.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы опять смешиваете восприятие и ум. Количество и чуткость датчиков или органов чувств не влияют на алгоритмическую мощность живого ума или неживой программы.
> 
> Ум способен решить любое вычисление, которое делает навигатор, попросту повторив алгоритм.


Ничего я не путаю. Это Вы путаете свой ум с умом того. кто способен создать "любое решение" или "повторить (создать) любой алгоритм". Уверяю Вас, что Ваш ум этого не способен и мой так же.




> Более того, сама программа в навигаторе - не более чем "продолжение" ума вовне, т.е. материализация придуманного умом алгоритма.


Все Ваши рассуждения и жизненные навыки - это продолжение созданного умом и вовсе не Вашим собственным. Если Вы этого не поняли. а поняли как буддийскую точку зрения как раз обратное, а именно то, что все созданное Вашим умом - это продукт Вашего ума, то мы не сможем никогда друг друга понять. Но при возникновении этого непонимания возникают у меня и основания утверждать, что буддийская доктрина непересекающегося индивидуального потока сознания взращивала и взращивает эгоизм и слабоумие.




> Как тут ранее написал Юй Кан - это такое же продолжение ума, как деревянные счёты. Не забываем, кто пишет программы.


Это ум Юй Кана является продолжением деревянных счет, а не наоборот. Если он этого не понимает, то пусть гордится дальше уникальностью своего ума, а я пойду учиться работать со счетами, учиться у них уму разуму, учиться с их помощью считать, не заморачиваясь на тот предмет, кому именно принадлежит тот ум, что реализован в этих счетах.



> Эти задачи как раз-таки под силу людям, потому что именно люди нашли способ поместить инструменты мышления (алгоритмы) вне физического тела.


Люди - это прибор, а не ум, структура, институт, если хотите. Люди могут быть организованы самым различным образом, как эффективно для решения задачи, так и совершенно неэффективно для решения конкретной задачи. Одна люди организованы на то. чтобы создавать приборы и алгоритмы (инженеры). Другие люди организованы на то, чтобы продвигать Дхарму (Сангха). Сангха не может создавать алгоритмов приборов с ИИ, и даже алгоритмов выращивания "сярья" для изготовления себе продуктов питания (просить подношения могут, а сами себя прокормить не могут), но это не говорит, что она глупа или не умна.



> Нет, это продукты понимания. Вначале понимание, осознавание, потом формализация. Само понятие формализации - продукт ума.


Вы ошибаетесь. Нет никакого начала, кроме начала рассмотрения, которое в свою очередь таковым является в силу либо слабоумия, либо четкого понимания того, с какой целью *условно* выбираем такое начало рассмотрения, для решения какой задачи такой выбор будет эффективным. В основе любой формализации лежит формализации тех понятий. которые легли в основу этой формализации. Не "чутье" - почуял, значит формализовал, а знание о сути предметов и взаимосвязях, которые обусловливают увиденное, унюханное. услышанное, учуенное.... В этом суть кармы, что карма опирается на карму: на взгляды, влечения, представления.... имеющиеся в распоряжении формы восприятия, собранные в концепцию и логическую методологию. В основе формализации лежит различающее понимание или как минимум заученность чьего-то различения. т.е. так или иначе формализация.

----------


## Karadur

> Люди - это прибор, а не ум, структура, институт, если хотите.


Хорошо, как скажете.

----------

Сергей Хос (29.10.2010), Юй Кан (29.10.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Можно привести такой пример входных и выходных данных, которое принципиально не может быть получено с помощью алгоритма?


Если вы увлекаетесь ИИ, то должны быть знакомы с проблемой невычислимости в теории алгоритмов и машины Тьюринга (МТ).
Невычислимость - это когда наш чёрный ящик вообще ничего не выдает на выходе. С точки зрения машины Тьюринга, она зацикливается.
Примеры невычислимых задач можно найти в любом достаточно полном описании МТ.




> Кстати, являются ли алгоритмами, например экспертные базы?


Да. Любые системы, построенные с помощью современных компьютеров, алгоритмичны, т.е. для них может быть написана МТ.




> Являются ли алгоритмами системы итерируемых функций?


Да.




> Является ли алгоритмическим квантовый компьютер (квантовые алгоритмы факторизации, например)?


Да. Доказано, что квантовые вычисления не мощнее обычных (не путать алгоритмическую мощность со скоростью). Т.е. всё, что может решить квантовый компьютер, может решить и обычный, вопрос только в скорости (которая у КК не всегда выше).




> Я вообще никак не могу понять фетишизма в отношении алгоритмов и неалгоритмов.


Это очень просто: если у сознания есть неалгоритмическая составляющая, его никогда нельзя будет смоделировать на алгоритмических компьютерах. Можно только приближаться в симуляции, но ИИ никогда не будет обладать полным сознанием.
Если когда-нибудь изобретут неалгоритмические, основанные на неизвестных пока законах, тогда есть шанс. А сейчас - нет.




> Машина Тьюринга - мне еще как-то понятна, конкретная формализация. Того же уровня, как сведение всей булевой алгебры к элементам или-не.


Тогда вы должны знать про проблему невычислимости. Вам остаётся только найти Пенроуза в инете (я не уверен, что здесь можно давать ссылки на пиратские книги  :Smilie: )
Хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что у Пенроуза есть масса критиков,  и у него всё время пытаются найти изъяны в доказательстве. Но проблема широко обсуждается и имеет важное значение для теории сильного ИИ.




> А вот что там такого с классом неалгоритмизируемых задач, да еще и с твердым доказательством неалгоритмизируемости? Непонятно, если можно - объясните или хотя бы ссылками поделитесь. А то уж 20 с хвостом лет увлекаюсь тем же ИИ, а таких прям азов - не знаю.


С неалгоритмизируемыми задачами связана теорема Гёделя о неполноте (т.е. построения Гёделя эквивалентны в некотором смысле формализму МТ, а неполнота формальной системы в некотором смысле эквивалентна невычислимости).

Вот здесь про связь МТ и теоремы Гёделя, а также примеры нерешаемых задач:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undecidable_problem

Теоремя Гёделя накладывает фундаментальные ограничения на алгоритмические устройства, потому ей придаётся такое значение при разработке сильного ИИ.

----------

Сергей Хос (29.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это очень просто: если у сознания есть неалгоритмическая составляющая, его никогда нельзя будет смоделировать на алгоритмических компьютерах.


На бытовом языке эта составляющая называется "творчеством" или "свободным мышлением".
Творческий процесс может привести к созданию алгоритма, но не наоборот.

----------


## Турецкий

тема давно уже перетекает с пустого в порожнее))))

а все потому что нет четкого определения основного - что есть такое - САМ ЧЕЛОВЕК?

потому что создавать модель чего-то - не осознавая это нечто - просто невозможно)))

зато вот словопрений да перебранки - хапнуть с такого обсуждения можно с лихвой)))

может сей научный совет для начала бы вынес определение тому - что же хочется смоделировать?))) а то как в той присказке - принеси то - не знаю что))))

----------


## Karadur

> потому что создавать модель чего-то - не осознавая это нечто - просто невозможно)))


Тут никто не создаёт модели человека. 




> может сей научный совет для начала бы вынес определение тому - что же хочется смоделировать?)))


Ничего не хочется смоделировать. Речь шла про доказательство того, что полноценную модель ума с использованием формализма и алгоритмов построить нельзя. И для доказательства этого как раз-таки необязательно давать определение, что такое человек, ум и так далее.

Или, по-другому, деятельность ума принципиально не алгоритмизируется, потому и нельзя построить модель. См. предыдущие сообщения, такое ощущение, что вы их не читали.

----------


## Won Soeng

> если у сознания есть неалгоритмическая составляющая


И кто-то таки доказал, что она есть?  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мне кажется, что некоторые специалисты по ИИ (намеренно) путают понятия алгоритм и вычисление. Вычисление оперирует количественно измеряемыми показателями, над которыми определены операции в полях чисел.

Алгоритм может работать с качественными понятиями, над которыми не определены вычислительные операции, однако определены отношения подобия.

Если считать, что операция подобия является неалгоритмизируемой, значит доказательство Пенроуза несостоятельно. Если же считать операцию подобия алгоритмической, значит доказательство Пенроуза опровергнуто.

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

В общем, доказательство Пенроуза - полностью несостоятельно. И доказать это очень просто.

Математики используют разнообразные системы представлений (аксиоматику) и по сути дела занимаются тавтологией, завязывая все более и более сложные узлы аксиом в теории и гипотезы, которые целиком и полностью являются свойствами изначальной аксиоматики. Именно это и ТОЛЬКО это доказывает теорема о неполноте формальных систем Гёделя.

Обычные же люди не умеют делать всех этих выводов и из сотен миллиардов человек не каждый может доказать или опровергнуть хитросплетения схоластики набора простых аксиом.

Люди пользуются отношениями подобия, создавая при этом нечеткие и динамически изменчивые классы сходств и различий. 

Сильный ИИ должен уметь оперировать целеполаганием, а это вполне вычисляемая и алгоритмизируемая задача. 

Если кого-то останавливает доказательство Пенроуза - что ж, люди нередко попадаются в ловушки схоластики.

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если конкретно, ошибка Пенроуза заключена в том, что он рассматривает вычисления только над числовым полем, а не над самими операциями над числами, количество которых в отличие от чисел в числовых полях - КОНЕЧНО.

Ну и еще одно замечание. Формальные системы - фикция. Человек не оперирует понятиями формальных систем. Кто-то знает, почему хлеб обозначается словом "хлеб"? Это просто обозначение. Аксиома. Мы принимаем это без доказательство. В любой формальной системе будет аксиоматика, определяющая свойства всей такой формальной системы. 
Все что делает математическая формалистика СОВЕРШЕННО не связано с вычислениями. Она выстраивает ПО СВОЙСТВАМ разнообразных операций и отношений новые отношения, проверяя вовсе не истинность суждений или их ложность, а только лишь наличие или отсутствие противоречий.

Поскольку любая формальная система задается набором аксиом, которые сами по себе состоят из свойств, принятых как есть, нет никаких гарантий полной непротиворечивости формальной системы построенной на этой аксиоматике. 

Нужно очень глубоко закопаться в математику, чтобы стало откровением, что любая формальная система не может быть одновременно полной и непротиворечивой. Более того, она и должна быть, как и сам человеческий разум НЕПОЛНОЙ и противоречивой.

А все это жульничество Пенроуза с переводом стрелок с "вычисляемостью" истинности или ложности утверждений методами перебора числовых полей, вместо исследования свойств операций, выполняемых над этими полями - дурно пахнет.

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Алгоритм может работать с качественными понятиями, над которыми не определены вычислительные операции, однако определены отношения подобия.


Без понимающего понятия не будет никакого алгоритма.
Все дело в том, что есть некто, кто определяет отношения подобия.
Вот эта способность понимать и определять и отличает живой интеллект от искусственного.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, не стоит вводить сущности сверх необходимого. "Понимающее понятие" - вовсе не какая-нибудь абстракция, ее вполне можно определять, описывать и моделировать. Иначе это будет просто предмет веры, а на вкус и цвет, как говорится - товарищей нет.

Пока нет вовсе никакого искусственного интеллекта, есть так называемый "слабый ИИ" - то есть частное решение "интеллектуальных" задач заранее предопределенными частными методами.

Поэтому "способность понимать" можно определить миллионом разных способов. Мое понимание способности понимать очень простое. Понимать - значит знать способы использования в целенаправленной деятельности.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, не стоит вводить сущности сверх необходимого. "Понимающее понятие" - вовсе не какая-нибудь абстракция, ее вполне можно определять, описывать и моделировать. Иначе это будет просто предмет веры, а на вкус и цвет, как говорится - товарищей нет.


Вы, конечно же не поняли что я хотел сказать.
Я сказал не о каком-то абстрактном "понимающем понятии", а ТОМ, КТО ПОНИМАЕТ ПОНЯТИЕ - без этого фактора не приходится говорить ни об алгоритме, ни о вычислении. Вне понимания, осуществляемого тем, кто понимает, алгоритм и вычислени не возникают и не существуют.

Для Вас самого Ваша спосбность понимать вещи - это "сущность сверх необходимого"? или объект веры? или все же нечто непосредственно наблюдаемое?

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей я сторонник нелокальности разума. Иначе говоря, понимает понятия все общество в целом. А отдельные "личности" - только носители частей этого понимания. Иначе говоря нет того, кто понимает. Поэтому тот сильный ИИ, который я хотел бы спроектировать всего лишь носитель общественного понимания, наравне со вполне заурядными людьми.

Я же Вам написал. Понимание чего-либо - это знание о том, как это что-либо можно использовать в некоторых целях. Иначе говоря, знание применимости.

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей я сторонник нелокальности разума. Иначе говоря, понимает понятия все общество в целом. А отдельные "личности" - только носители частей этого понимания. Иначе говоря нет того, кто понимает. Поэтому тот сильный ИИ, который я хотел бы спроектировать всего лишь носитель общественного понимания, наравне со вполне заурядными людьми.
> Я же Вам написал. Понимание чего-либо - это знание о том, как это что-либо можно использовать в некоторых целях. Иначе говоря, знание применимости.


С таким определением я готов согласиться:



> Понимать - значит знать


Но причем тут нелокальность, если сама эта категория есть результат Вашего личного творческого акта, состоящего в понимании того, что это такое.
В классаической буддийской троичности - внешнее, внутреннее, тайное, - понимание относится к последней категории, поскольку само по себе оно может быть лишь сугубо субъективным. По этой же причине оно никак не формализуется; тем и отличается ум от шляпы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нелокальность при том, что знание есть, а знающего - нет. Понимание есть, а понимающего - нет.

Насчет буддийской троичности - интересно, можете поподробнее, кто, когда, как и зачем это ввел, ну или ссылочки какие-нибудь по этому вопросу?

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нелокальность при том, что знание есть, а знающего - нет. Понимание есть, а понимающего - нет.


Однако это не уравнивает шляпу с умом, а машинный алгоритмический процесс с творческим актом создания алгоритма.
Кроме того, в этом утверждении - Понимание есть, а понимающего нет, - содержится методологическая ошибка. На абсолютном уровне рассмотрения нет ни понимания ни понимающего, на относительном же оба они существуют.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Однако это не уравнивает шляпу с умом, а машинный алгоритмический процесс с творческим актом создания алгоритма.
> Кроме того, в этом утверждении - Понимание есть, а понимающего нет, - содержится методологическая ошибка. На абсолютном уровне рассмотрения нет ни понимания ни понимающего, на относительном же оба они существуют.


Я не знаю такой методологии, увы. 
Дзен-мастер Сунг Сан учил, что "ничего нет" - это пустой ум, шуньята. Привязанность к пустоте - это все еще привязанность, вовсе не недвойственность. И я склонен с ним согласиться.

Есть привязанность к форме (рупа). Это происходит от неведения того, что все составное непостоянно
Есть привязанность к мышлению (нама). Это происходит от неведения того, что все непостоянное необособлено (бессамостно)
Есть привязанность к пустоте (шунья). Это происходит от неведения того, что все составное взаимно зависимо.
Есть привязанность к свободе (незнаю термина, назвал бы акарма). Я еще не знаю, почему это происходит. Есть предположение, что от недостатка мудрости различения бесстрастия и невнимательности. Причина же такого недостатка, полагаю, в неведении того, что причина может быть незапятнана следствием
И наконец есть освобождение (таковость). Я еще не знаю, что это на самом деле. Есть предположение, что это полное прекращение надежд на что-то вечное, независимое, беспричинно порождающее (т.е. единственная причина).

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Однако это не уравнивает шляпу с умом, а машинный алгоритмический процесс с творческим актом создания алгоритма.


Я не думаю, что "творческий акт создания алгоритма" это что-то отличное от целенаправленного применения ранее освоенных знаний. Собственно потому, что сам создаю алгоритмы и могу рефлексировать этот процесс в течении почти 25 лет. Внутренне и внешне (обучая других). 

Остался вопрос с тайным (сакральным). Хотелось бы узнать, о чем идет речь

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не знаю такой методологии, увы. 
> Дзен-мастер Сунг Сан учил, что "ничего нет" - это пустой ум, шуньята. Привязанность к пустоте - это все еще привязанность, вовсе не недвойственность. И я склонен с ним согласиться.


Из приведенного Вами высказывания досточтимого Сунг Сана никак не следует Ваше утверждение "понимание есть, а понимающего нет".
Поэтому я и предположил, что в Вашем утверждении содержится методологическая ошибка.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Из приведенного Вами высказывания досточтимого Сунг Сана никак не следует Ваше утверждение "понимание есть, а понимающего нет".
> Поэтому я и предположил, что в Вашем утверждении содержится методологическая ошибка.


Следует, что кроме варианта "понимание есть и понимающий есть" (дуальность) и варианта "нет ни понимания, ни понимающего" (пустота), есть также "понимающий есть, понимания нет"  и "понимание есть, понимающего нет". Я придерживаюсь последнего варианта. Как здесь можно предположить методологическую ошибку - пока так и не понял.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

а как вам пятый вариант: "Понимание и понимающий едины"?
И никакой дуальности.

Впрочем, это все на самом деле слова. Дуальность у нас в уме, а не в формулах.
Что движется: ветер или флаг?
Движется ваш ум.

Но в абсолютном смысле флаг, ветер и ум неподвижны. Для того, кто сам наделен непоколебимым умом.

----------


## Dron

с каких пор дуальность в буддизме стала проблемой, у нас что, Адвайта-веданта?

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, Вы разбираетесь в коанах  :Smilie: 

Пятый вариант это разновидность второго. Они как раз и едины в пустоте. Как я это понимаю, конечно же  :Smilie: 

Но с точки зрения проектирования ИИ и  понимания (знания как использовать) термина "понимание" я придерживаюсь мысли, что понимание есть без всякого выделенного понимающего, но не в смысле абсолютной реальности (типа безопорного и самосущего), а так же, как существуют и все прочие дхаммы. В этом смысле я склонен думать, что понимание это одна из дхамм, вроде какой нибудь витакки (я сильно слаб в абхидхарме, поэтому витарка приведена просто как "первой под руку попалась", не размышляя)

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> с каких пор дуальность в буддизме стала проблемой, у нас что, Адвайта-веданта?


Почему сразу - проблемой?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Dron

в чем преимущество познания без познающего перед познанием и познающим?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы разбираетесь в коанах


Я сам так не думаю. По крайней мере это невозможно установить в форумном формате.




> Но с точки зрения проектирования ИИ и  понимания (знания как использовать) термина "понимание" я придерживаюсь мысли, что понимание есть без всякого выделенного понимающего, но не в смысле абсолютной реальности (типа безопорного и самосущего), а так же, как существуют и все прочие дхаммы. В этом смысле я склонен думать, что понимание это одна из дхамм, вроде какой нибудь витакки (я сильно слаб в абхидхарме, поэтому витарка приведена просто как "первой под руку попалась", не размышляя)


ОК. В таком случае, если понимание есть всего лишь целесообразный процесс без понимающего (а такова, насколько я могу себе уяснить, Ваша точка зрения), из этого следует возможность создания машины с прописанным алгоритмом следования по Восьмиричному пути, которая через счетное кол-во шагов (а именно - через 37,согласно абидарме Асанги), должна достичь полного освобождения и состояния Будды.
Готовы получать Учение у такой машины?

Встреча с Буддой - такая редкость! Не жди удачи, сделай Будду сам, ведь понимание - это всего лишь алгоритм без понимающего!

И что, интересно, скажет о такой перспективе досточтимый Сунг Сан?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что движется: ветер или флаг?
> Движется ваш ум.
> 
> Но в абсолютном смысле флаг, ветер и ум неподвижны. Для того, кто сам наделен непоколебимым умом.


Коан, по мне, глубже.
Т.е., и ветер, и флаг, и даже ум (любой) -- есть.
Но неколебимый (точнее -- просветлённый) ум воспринимает это иначе, чем ум омрачённый, отвлекающийся на колебания.

Потому суть коана в том, что *заниматься* необходимо не ветром или флагом, а *собственным умом*.

----------

Won Soeng (30.10.2010), Сергей Хос (30.10.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Потому суть коана в том, что *заниматься* необходимо не ветром или флагом, а *собственным умом*.


БТР не может заняться собственным умом. Некому заняться-то!

----------

Won Soeng (30.10.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> БТР не может заняться собственным умом. Некому заняться-то!


Да, забыл добавить: из коана, по мне, следует, что и отвлекаться на ИИ -- это то же: только зазря себя волновать. %)
Хотя у каждого из нас есть что-то своё -- и далеко не одно -- что нас зазря волнует... Потому BTR тут не исключение. : )

----------

Won Soeng (30.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> в чем преимущество познания без познающего перед познанием и познающим?


Собственно я как раз перед тем говорил о понимании, а не о познании. Но если Вам все равно, то и преимуществ нет никаких. А мне еще ИИ проектировать, поэтому для меня понимание тем преимущественно, что его можно алгоритмизировать, а вот понимающего - как я полагаю, не нужно  :Smilie:  Все что умеет понимать и есть понимающий.

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, и Вы тоже разбираетесь в коанах. Какая компания собралась!

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР не может заняться собственным умом. Некому заняться-то!


Уму то занятий завсегда найдется. Да кто ж оценит? Ни измерить его, ни понять, что ли?

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Dron

> Уму то занятий завсегда найдется. Да кто ж оценит? Ни измерить его, ни понять, что ли?


нет, ну как же... Ум сам себя и оценит. Как бы, сам себя высек.

----------


## Won Soeng

У ума только одна проблема. Он никак не может определить, где он сам начинается и где он сам заканчивается. Что же ему сечь-то?  :Wink:

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Мне кажется, что некоторые специалисты по ИИ (намеренно) путают понятия алгоритм и вычисление. Вычисление оперирует количественно измеряемыми показателями, над которыми определены операции в полях чисел.


Вычисление в теории алгоритмов - это просто некая операция в формальном поле по определённым правилам.




> Алгоритм может работать с качественными понятиями, над которыми не определены вычислительные операции, однако определены отношения подобия.


Алгоритм вообще не работает с понятиями. В том смысле, что алгоритм ничего не понимает, как это делает человек.
Любой алгоритм - это преобразователь сигналов, информации. Что в формалистике Гёделя, что в формалистике Тьюринга, или даже Чёрча - на вход функции подаётся некий набор символов и правила операций над ними, и некий набор символов получаем на выходе. Именно это и называется "вычислением".




> Если считать, что операция подобия является неалгоритмизируемой, значит доказательство Пенроуза несостоятельно.


Она алгоритмическая в таком смысле: на вход функции (или МТ) подаются символы или наборы символов, на выходе результат: подобны они или нет.




> Если же считать операцию подобия алгоритмической, значит доказательство Пенроуза опровергнуто.


Не вижу логической цепочки, которая приводит к такому выводу.
Для нахождения изъянов у Пенроуза надо прежде всего полностью разобраться в его теории.




> Математики используют разнообразные системы представлений (аксиоматику) и по сути дела занимаются тавтологией, завязывая все более и более сложные узлы аксиом в теории и гипотезы, которые целиком и полностью являются свойствами изначальной аксиоматики. Именно это и ТОЛЬКО это доказывает теорема о неполноте формальных систем Гёделя.


Теорема Гёделя доказывает, что аксиомы завязываются в сложные узлы? Вряд ли это является смыслом теоремы Гёделя.  :Smilie: 

Если немного отойти от математики в сторону буддизма, то Гёдель доказал пустотность формальных систем. Они не являются "вещью в себе".




> Если конкретно, ошибка Пенроуза заключена в том, что он рассматривает вычисления только над числовым полем, а не над самими операциями над числами, количество которых в отличие от чисел в числовых полях - КОНЕЧНО.


Пенроуз рассматривает машину Тьюринга, а ей совершенно безразлично, над чем производить преобразования.
Теорема Гёделя рассматривает формальные системы как объекты И операции над ними.




> Нужно очень глубоко закопаться в математику, чтобы стало откровением, что любая формальная система не может быть одновременно полной и непротиворечивой.


Определения полноты и непротиворечивости - математические. Чтобы дойти до таких понятий, надо действительно продвинуться в математике, люди тысячи лет пользовались математикой и лишь недавно дошли до понимания.




> Более того, она и должна быть, как и сам человеческий разум НЕПОЛНОЙ и противоречивой.


С чего это любая формальная система должна быть противоречивой? Теорема Гёделя такого не утверждает.




> А все это жульничество Пенроуза с переводом стрелок с "вычисляемостью" истинности или ложности утверждений методами перебора числовых полей, вместо исследования свойств операций, выполняемых над этими полями - дурно пахнет.


У Пенроуза нет ошибок на таком базовом уровне, если у него есть ошибки, их вряд ли найдём мы на нашем уровне понимания этой теории.

----------


## Dron

> У ума только одна проблема. Он никак не может определить, где он сам начинается и где он сам заканчивается. Что же ему сечь-то?


cечь все подряд. Куда ни пнет, сам в себя попадет.

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur, я не буду дискутировать об уровнях, которые необходимы и т.п. Укажите мне хоть один момент в теории Пенроуза, где бы он рассматривал в качестве операндов вычислений не числа (бесконечные в любом числовом поле, за исключением специально ограниченных множеств), а множества математических операций, множества свойств математических операций, и я соглашусь, что мне нужно копать глубже. 

Кроме того, Вы и сами утверждаете, что человечество много веков пользовалось математикой, не понимая, что она пуста  :Smilie:  Да в общем, количество математиков понимающих пустоту формализма и сейчас, по Вашему же утверждению, ничтожно мало. Однако, когда я утверждаю то же самое, говоря, что свойства всей математики строго вырождены в свойство исходных аксиом (полей, множеств и операций над полями и множествами), а во всем остальном (вычисленном) она - тавтология, Вы мне возражаете (правда я не понял смысла возражения)

Именно поэтому вся теория Пенроуза и иже с ним, никаким образом не закрывает путь к созданию искусственного интеллекта, обращающегося с процессом понимания ничуть не хуже, чем естественный, человеческий. Может быть ограничение станет невозможность создать "гениев", у которых что-то там еще есть, помимо обычных людей, но я в это не верю. Я верю в общую самоподобную движущую функцию всего человечества (и всего живого, да и не живого тоже), сколь бы сложной она ни была в деталях самоподобия.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Теперь, относительно функции подобия. Подобие не является функцией.
Иначе говоря, подавая одни и те же последовательности на входе, они могут на выходе быть как подобными, так и не подобными. Если точнее, то подавая их первый раз на этот самый вычислитель подобия, мы получим результат - подобны. Но если тут же подадим второй раз - получим результат - различаются. Вот только кроме суждения такая операция возвращает еще и свертки. Что именно подобно, что именно различается. Свертки в форме L-систем (систем итерируемых функций). А если еще точнее, то самого суждения в общем-то и нет. Здесь нечеткая логика. Выведение четкого суждения из нечеткой логики - это опять же не атомарная операция, а целый каскад таковых. Иначе говоря, если такой системе задать вопрос "подобны или нет" она может в зависимости от внутренних целей, близости к ним, важности для этих целей задаваемого вопроса (т.е. степени необходимой и допустимой сосредоточенности системы на вопросе) ответить: "похожи", "не похожи", "какая разница?", "как вам угодно" или вообще проигнорировать вопрос, занимаясь своими делами и не делая никакого вывода.

Иначе говоря, понимание - это не атомарная операция, как кому-то хотелось бы верить. Понимание входит во взаимообусловленное возникновение дхамм никак особенно при этом не выделяясь (это даже не отдельная скандха)


Последовательно задавая один и тот же вопрос мы меняем внутреннее состояние системы по отношению к этому вопросу.
Это и есть фокусировка внимания, которая выполняется именно таким образом.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, и Вы тоже разбираетесь в коанах. Какая компания собралась!


А главное -- есть кому оценивать разбирательность коанов или в коанах! : ))

----------

Won Soeng (31.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> cечь все подряд. Куда ни пнет, сам в себя попадет.


Все подряд лучше беречь. Если никак не получается оставить в покое, конечно  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Karadur, я не буду дискутировать об уровнях, которые необходимы и т.п.


Но для дискуссии всё-таки необходим некий уровень понимания теории алгоритмов и того, о чём пишет Пенроуз. Я не утверждаю, что вы неспособны это понять - теория там не такая уж сложная. Я видел специалистов с многолетним опытом, прекрасно писавших сложнейшие программные системы, но не знавших азов машины Тьюринга. В общем-то, знание теории МТ - необязательно для широкого класса прикладных задач.

Но здесь речь идёт о фундаментальных ограничениях, которые есть у алгоритмических устройств, и понимание азов теории необходимо.




> Укажите мне хоть один момент в теории Пенроуза, где бы он рассматривал в качестве операндов вычислений не числа (бесконечные в любом числовом поле, за исключением специально ограниченных множеств), а множества математических операций, множества свойств математических операций, и я соглашусь, что мне нужно копать глубже.


Ещё раз отсылаю к теории МТ. Вы на вход к МТ подаёте не числа, не множества, а совершенно абстрактный набор символов. Это может быть и число, и поэма Пушкина, и закодированная программа для другой МТ. Для теории МТ это неважно.
Важно то, что любой современный компьютер принципиально не может решить задачу, нерешаемую с помощью какой-либо МТ. А значит, фундаментальные ограничения, накладываемые на машины Тьюринга, действуют и на все совр. компьютеры.




> Кроме того, Вы и сами утверждаете, что человечество много веков пользовалось математикой, не понимая, что она пуста


Это было лирическое отступление  :Smilie: 




> Именно поэтому вся теория Пенроуза и иже с ним, никаким образом не закрывает путь к созданию искусственного интеллекта, обращающегося с процессом понимания ничуть не хуже, чем естественный, человеческий.


Теория Пенроуза не запрещает того, что можно пытаться построить очень мощный "слабый" ИИ, который будет приближаться к человеческому. Но он будет лишён неких фундаментальных качеств, которыми обладают люди.

----------


## Won Soeng

Давайте предположим, что мой уровень более, чем достаточен. 

МТ действительно обрабатывает любые последовательности чисел, но доказательство Пенроуза целиком опирается на числа и вычисления. То есть он подменяет алгоритмы вычислениями. Приведите пример, где он рассматривал бы в качестве операндов сами операции.
А до тех пор, простите, все что доказал Пенроуз так это то,что он не знает какими конкретно фундаментальными способностями наделены люди и наводит тень на плетень, подменяя универсальный МТ банальным инженерным калькулятором.

----------

Pavel (01.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> МТ действительно обрабатывает любые последовательности чисел,


Да не чисел. А просто символов. Вы определяете "алфавит", т.е. набор символов. А потом пишете МТ. Она получает наборы символов из заданного алфавита и на выходе даёт результат.
Входная информация может представлять собой что угодно: например, вы можете закодировать другую МТ, или правила работы с операциями, или операции вместе с операндами. Вы можете на вход МТ подать всю формальную систему - с операциями, акиомами, правилами и прочим, а на выходе ожидать, например, результат, противоречива эта система или нет.




> доказательство Пенроуза целиком опирается на числа и вычисления. То есть он подменяет алгоритмы вычислениями.


Алгоритм - это то же самое, что вычисление. В терминах МТ.




> А до тех пор, простите, все что доказал Пенроуз так это то,что он не знает какими конкретно фундаментальными способностями наделены люди и наводит тень на плетень, подменяя универсальный МТ банальным инженерным калькулятором.


Вы впадаете в ошибку, наделяя МТ какими-то особыми свойствами. Алгоритмическая мощность МТ не выше, чем у калькулятора или у человека.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

Что делает Пенроуз - он утверждает, что наш ум может решать алгоритмически невычислимые задачи. Каким образом он это делает и использует ли он операнды - неважно.
Важно то, что ум решает невычислимые с точки зрения МТ задачи. Т.к. любой компьютер не мощнее МТ, это значит, что полностью смоделировать ум на компьютере невозможно.




> Подобие не является функцией.


Если вы не можете его формализовать в виде алфавита и программы для МТ, то не является. Но тогда вы автоматически признаёте, что вычисление подобия в вашем понимании неалгоритмично и, значит, никто никогда не сделает программу для вычисления подобия.




> Если точнее, то подавая их первый раз на этот самый вычислитель подобия, мы получим результат - подобны. Но если тут же подадим второй раз - получим результат - различаются. Вот только кроме суждения такая операция возвращает еще и свертки. Что именно подобно, что именно различается. Свертки в форме L-систем (систем итерируемых функций). А если еще точнее, то самого суждения в общем-то и нет. Здесь нечеткая логика. Выведение четкого суждения из нечеткой логики - это опять же не атомарная операция, а целый каскад таковых. Иначе говоря, если такой системе задать вопрос "подобны или нет" она может в зависимости от внутренних целей, близости к ним, важности для этих целей задаваемого вопроса (т.е. степени необходимой и допустимой сосредоточенности системы на вопросе) ответить: "похожи", "не похожи", "какая разница?", "как вам угодно" или вообще проигнорировать вопрос, занимаясь своими делами и не делая никакого вывода.


Это абсолютно неважно, каскад функций у вас там или одиночная функция. "Каскад" - это просто суперпозиция машин Тьюринга, которая эквивалентна новой машине Тьюринга и не более того. Также неважно, используете вы нечёткую логику или нет. Даже рандомизация не спасает.
Т.к. все эти преобразования вы предполагаете делать на компьютерах, они полностью попадают под теорию алгоритмов и все её ограничения.

Невычислимые задачи в теории алгоритмов - они фундаментально невычислимые, никакие комбинации и каскады не делают невычислимое вычислимым.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Невычислимые задачи в теории алгоритмов - *они фундаментально невычислимые*, никакие комбинации и каскады не делают невычислимое вычислимым.


Одной декларации невычислимости недостаточно для того, чтобы нечто стало не вычислимым, даже если объявить самосущую (фундаментальную) невычислимость вне комбинационного мышления. 

Если обоснованно невычислимо, то уже вычислимо, ибо обоснование - вычисление по сути. Если необоснованно невычислимо, то не более ценно, чем необоснованное заявление о вычислимости. Любые заявления, что о вычислимости, что о не вычислимости, будут пустыми от смысла до тех пор, пока речь идет о сакральном, одушевленном, духоподобном, интуитивном...

----------


## Karadur

> самосущую (фундаментальную) невычислимость


Под фундаментальностью я имел в виду не самосущесть, а то, что невычислимую задачу нельзя решить с помощью алгоритмического устройства, даже если ему предоставить неограниченную память.




> Если обоснованно невычислимо, то уже вычислимо, ибо обоснование - вычисление по сути.


Это как получается? Обоснование невычислимости не делает невычислимое вычислимым.
Вот у нас есть доказательство невычислимости некоей задачи; вы считаете, что это доказательство автоматически делает задачу вычислимой?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Вот у нас есть доказательство невычислимости некоей задачи; вы считаете, что это доказательство автоматически делает задачу вычислимой?


Пока я не вижу ни какого доказательства. поэтому ничего о нем не могу сказать. Доказывать-то как будете, с вычислениями или так, декларируя, что все давно доказано?  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (01.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Важно то, что ум решает невычислимые с точки зрения МТ задачи


Это недоказано. Просто может быть неизвестен соответствующий алгоритм.

За поправку спасибо. Я и имел в виду, что МТ обрабатывает произвольные наборы символов, и это не то же самое, что вычисления.

И является ли понимание атомарным или составным - существенно важно. Составное можно моделировать. Атомарное - нельзя. Если у человека есть вечная и неизменная душа, ее можно только "завлечь" в ИИ. Если же никакой души нет, а есть взаимообусловленное возникновение пяти совокупностей, то это можно смоделировать целиком алгоритмическими методами, что бы там не утверждали (по большей части голословно) Вы или даже Пенроуз.

Я в его дооказательстве вижу подлог с первых же страниц.

Рассматривание в качестве невычислимых задач заурядных вычислений бесконечных рядов - это мошенничество. Достаточно рассматривать свойства самих вычислений и свойства множеств, над которыми вычисления производятся, а они заведомо конечны. Этим и пользуется интеллект человека. 

Возможно это все еще непонятно Вам, зато абсолютно очевидно для меня.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если у человека есть вечная и неизменная душа, ее можно только "завлечь" в ИИ. Если же никакой души нет, а есть взаимообусловленное возникновение пяти совокупностей, то это можно смоделировать целиком алгоритмическими методами, что бы там не утверждали (по большей части голословно) Вы или даже Пенроуз.


... а значит в принципе возможно построение будда-машины, эмулирующей состояние аннутарасамьяксамбодхи и дающей учения на благо всех живых существ.

Да, поистине поразительные перспективы открываются для тех, кто не желает отличать ум от шляпы.

----------

Karadur (01.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ... а значит в принципе возможно построение будда-машины, эмулирующей состояние аннутарасамьяксамбодхи и дающей учения на благо всех живых существ.
> 
> Да, поистине поразительные перспективы открываются для тех, кто не желает отличать ум от шляпы.


Ум от шляпы можно различать по разному. Например мистифицировать ум и вульгаризировать шляпу. Возможно или невозможно что-либо "в принципе" это только вопрос веры в те или иные принципы. Доказательство же не должно опираться на подмену понятий и вульгаризацию с последующим необоснованным обобщением. Иначе можно будет "доказывать все что угодно". Например, ангелы невидимы, следовательно на кончике иглы их может уместиться бесчисленное количество. Итого - мы только что доказали существование ангелов.

Ничего не смущает?

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничего не смущает?


Мне интересно, почему Вас не смущает принципиальная возможность создания будда-машины как вывод из Вашего рассмотрения.

Если же такой вывод не следует, то объясните, почему, плз.
Иначе Ваши суждения следует признать несостоятельными по причине абсурдного следствия.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне интересно, почему Вас не смущает принципиальная возможность создания будда-машины как вывод из Вашего рассмотрения.
> 
> Если же такой вывод не следует, то объясните, почему, плз.
> Иначе Ваши суждения следует признать несостоятельными по причине абсурдного следствия.


Он ни следует, ни не следует. Может быть есть такая возможность, может быть нет. Я не знаю, на самом деле. Я даже не знаю, как освободить этот самый ум от страданий, как же мне предполагать моделирование такой будда-машины? Было бы здорово, если такое возможно. Было бы здорово смоделировать вообще обычный человеческий интеллект, ничем не выдающийся, просто - действующий.

----------

Pavel (02.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Это недоказано. Просто может быть неизвестен соответствующий алгоритм.


Простите, но "невычислимая на МТ задача" означает, что алгоритм для решения этой задачи построить нельзя. Никаким способом. Принципиально. 
И это доказано. 
Ссылки на невычислимые задачи я приводил уже неоднократно. В целом их бесконечное множество.




> За поправку спасибо. Я и имел в виду, что МТ обрабатывает произвольные наборы символов, и это не то же самое, что вычисления.


В теории алгоритмов "вычислением" называется именно это - обработка произвольного набора символов. Я просто полагал, что раз вы 20 лет занимаетесь этой проблемой, то должны об этом знать.




> И является ли понимание атомарным или составным - существенно важно.


Может быть, у вас своя теория, где это важно, но для теории алгоритмов и для теории Пенроуза, которую мы обсуждаем, это неважно.
Понимание в теории Пенроуза не участвует непосредственно в формальных выкладках, человеческий ум там рассматривается как своего рода чёрный ящик, я про это уже писал.




> Составное можно моделировать. Атомарное - нельзя. Если у человека есть вечная и неизменная душа, ее можно только "завлечь" в ИИ.


Не совсем понимаю, что значит "завлечь в ИИ".




> Если же никакой души нет, а есть взаимообусловленное возникновение пяти совокупностей, то это можно смоделировать целиком алгоритмическими методами, что бы там не утверждали (по большей части голословно) Вы или даже Пенроуз.


Тут такая штука: Пенроуз *не* доказывает, что пять совокупностей можно смоделировать алгоритмом. Пенроуз всего лишь показывает, что  ум решает невычислимые задачи. А значит, алгоритма для моделирования ума нет.
Для этого утверждения, как легко видеть, нам не нужно формализовывать ум (что, скорее всего, в принципе невозможно).

А вот ваше утверждение требует доказательства и формализации пяти совокупностей.




> Я в его дооказательстве вижу подлог с первых же страниц.


 :Smilie: 




> Рассматривание в качестве невычислимых задач заурядных вычислений бесконечных рядов - это мошенничество. Достаточно рассматривать свойства самих вычислений и свойства множеств, над которыми вычисления производятся, а они заведомо конечны. Этим и пользуется интеллект человека.


Вы, наверно, имеете в виду, что можно построить МТ, которая примет на вход 

1) свойства вычислений, операций и свойства множеств (обозначим их *С*)
2) невычислимую задачу (обозначим её *Н*)

А на выходе выдаст решение невычислимой задачи. Не выйдет. 

Во-первых, я уже писал про это, в условия задачи *Н* в теории алгоритмов включают и правила, по которым можно производить операции (из них состоит сама МТ). То есть, если *С* никак не влияет на условие задачи *Н*, то задача от этого не станет вычислимой.

А если в *С* уже содержится информация о вычислимости или невычислимости *Н*, то ваша МТ фактически ничего не вычисляет; нельзя ведь с задачей подсовывать машине на вход её решение. Ведь мы знаем, что невычислима *Н*, а не *Н + С*

В целом, *С* не может содержать никакой дополнительной информации, которая _меняет_ условие задачи - иначе это будет уже не задача *Н*, а какая-то другая задача.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он ни следует, ни не следует. Может быть есть такая возможность, может быть нет. Я не знаю, на самом деле.


Понятно. То есть Вы пытаетесь обосновать тезис, неизвестный Вам самому...
А зачем?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Kadur, а не могли бы Вы кратко пояснить, как именно  Пенроуз показывает, что ум решает невычислимые задачи.

По диагонали прочел тему - не нашел

----------


## Karadur

> ... а значит в принципе возможно построение будда-машины, эмулирующей состояние аннутарасамьяксамбодхи и дающей учения на благо всех живых существ.


Это нечестный аргумент  :Smilie:  Он привлекает принципиально неформализуемые понятия.

Но в общем, если оппонент признаёт, что аннутарасамьяксамбодхи возможно и при этом полагает ум полностью алгоритмизируемым, то он (оппонент) должен признать, что можно написать просветлённую программу. Которую, к тому же, можно будет ещё и тиражировать сколько угодно раз.

Или, если зайти с другой стороны, можно что-то подкрутить в нашем уме, поменять его программу и просветлиться. Отсюда следует, что просветление будет зависеть от условий и его можно вызвать действием.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.11.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Kadur, а не могли бы Вы кратко пояснить, как именно Пенроуз показывает, что ум решает невычислимые задачи.


Если коротко, то смысл примерно в том, что ум способен определить свойства натуральных чисел, в то же время эти свойства невозможно [целиком] задать в виде алгоритмов.

Уважаемый BTR в этом увидел мошенничество, сказав, что сами свойства надо подать на вход машины Тьюринга.
Но у нас как раз в том и состоит задача, чтобы алгоритмизировать свойство. И если мы его подаём на вход МТ, то тем самым меняем условие задачи, снабдив машину не только вопросом, но и готовым ответом!

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если коротко, то смысл примерно в том, что ум способен определить свойства натуральных чисел, в то же время эти свойства невозможно [целиком] задать в виде алгоритмов.


Продолжайте, пожалуйста, какие конкретно свойства невозможно задать в виде алгоритмов. Самая большая проблема именно в конкретике, мы все ходим вокруг да около и топчемся.

И Вы и Пенроуз намеренно хотите скормить МТ не те данные, которые разрешено использовать человеку (ЕИ). И делаются из этого грандиозные выводы, дескать человек может то, что не может МТ. 

Ну так что же такого может человек-то, а? Использовать чуть более полную систему, чем сам способен формализовать при скармливании МТ?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 2) невычислимую задачу (обозначим её Н)


Невычислимую, или неформализованную (намеренно, в угоду доказательству)? Давайте уже не обозначать ее, а сформулируем как есть. Конкретно. И обсудим, как же решает ее человек, и каких  данных человек не догадался скормить для МТ, чтобы МТ решила ее тем же способом, что и человек.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Кстати, не ожидал, что достойный (по уверенности в своем понимании математики в целом, теории Пенроуза в частности и при этом согласии с доказательством Пенроуза теоремы Гёделя вместе с выводами в отношении возможности построения сильного ИИ посредством Машины Тьюринга) оппонент по этому вопросу найдется на БФ, а не на каком-нибудь научном математическом или кибернетическом форуме. Очень приятно, между прочим.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> И Вы и Пенроуз намеренно хотите скормить МТ не те данные, которые разрешено использовать человеку (ЕИ). И делаются из этого грандиозные выводы, дескать человек может то, что не может МТ.


МТ с самого начала задумывалась как абстракция, моделирующая работу ума математика, _если_ он следует неким формальным правилам: отталкиваясь от набора аксиом и имея правила вычислений, делает выкладки.
Т.е. корректно составленная программа для МТ включает в себя всё, чем будет пользоваться математик. И именно в таком виде формализуются невычислимые задачи.

Нерешаемые на МТ задачи не может решить и человек, если следует формальным правилам. 

Какие конкретно примеры приводит Пенроуз - бесконечно-рекурсивные функции, а также, например, просто понимание того, что натуральный ряд чисел бесконечен.

----------


## Pavel

> Понимание в теории Пенроуза не участвует непосредственно в формальных выкладках, человеческий ум там рассматривается как своего рода чёрный ящик, я про это уже писал.


Так и Вам только про это и пишут, но с другими акцентами. Дело в том, что именно на этом и заострено общее внимание, что декларация невозможности моделирования любого черного ящика - это подлог или детские знания, обретенные в откровениях, интерес к которым должен быть соответствующий. 

Ящик не может быть смоделирован не по причине присущего ему некого его (ящика) свойства "немоделируемости", а по причине отсутствия понимания у "инженера", что он (ящик) из себя представляет по сути. Чем меньше у человека понимания, тем больше вокруг него "черных ящиков", но одновременно тем менее интересны его умозаключения. Почему все-таки подлог. Подлог потому, что вместо честной формулировки "я не знаю что это, потому не ведаю, как это можно смоделировать" выставляется на всеобщее обозрение формулировка "это принципиально не может быть смоделировано по причине, что я рассматриваю это как черный ящик". Такой подлог по-детски наивен и смешон. О чем Вам и пытаются донести свое мнение.

А Вы говорите, что "понимание в теории Пенроуза не участвует в формальных выкладках"... Его выкладки пропитаны его слабым пониманием, а вывод еще и демонстрирует склонность к не чистоплотности ума (к подлогам).

----------

Won Soeng (02.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (03.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Понятно. То есть Вы пытаетесь обосновать тезис, неизвестный Вам самому...
> А зачем?


Опять подлог. Это Вам с Karadur уже на протяжении нескольких страниц пытаются разъяснить, что тезис о немоделируемости равно как и тезис о моделируемости "не-знамо-чего" несостоятелен. Вы же лишь намекаете на то, что Вам якобы что-то такое известно про сознание или ум, что позволяет делать такие тезисы, но не указываете на то, что именно известно и каким образом обосновывается тезис относительно "черных ящиков".

Как же так можно "с больной то головы да на здоровую..."?

----------


## Won Soeng

> МТ с самого начала задумывалась как абстракция, моделирующая работу ума математика, _если_ он следует неким формальным правилам: отталкиваясь от набора аксиом и имея правила вычислений, делает выкладки.
> Т.е. корректно составленная программа для МТ включает в себя всё, чем будет пользоваться математик. И именно в таком виде формализуются невычислимые задачи.
> 
> Нерешаемые на МТ задачи не может решить и человек, если следует формальным правилам. 
> 
> Какие конкретно примеры приводит Пенроуз - бесконечно-рекурсивные функции, а также, например, просто понимание того, что натуральный ряд чисел бесконечен.


Не так уж важно, для моделирования какого ума задумывалась МТ. Если математик может прийти к каким-то выводам, к каким-то суждениям, а МТ - не может, значит эта самая МТ просто не знакома с какими-то свойствами (конечными), с которыми знаком математик. Ведь математики не оперируют бесконечностью свойств.

То-то и оно, что Пенроуз незнамо зачем приводит бесконечно-рекурсивные функции, которые математик даже не пытается применять, оперируя конечно связанными свойствами множеств, определяющих эти сами бесконечно-рекурсивные функции. 

Далеко не всякий человек - математик. Не знакомясь со свойствами рядов, полей, множеств, операций, произвольно взятый человек без дополнительных сведений не решит те же самые "невычислимые задачи". Их и не надо вычислять, раз они невычислимые. Только при чем здесь неалгоритмизируемость, я никае не могу понять?

Неплохой способ отвлечь внимание, доставая из шляпы кролика (или ум). Но не действует на тех, чье внимание не отвлеклось и подмена шляпы была замечена.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> То-то и оно, что Пенроуз незнамо зачем приводит бесконечно-рекурсивные функции, которые математик даже не пытается применять, оперируя конечно связанными свойствами множеств, определяющих эти сами бесконечно-рекурсивные функции.


Так откуда нам (людям) стали известны эти свойства? Они прошиты в нашем уме божественным вмешательством, даны от рождения? Ведь доказано, что эти свойства нельзя вычислить никаким алгоритмом, значит, понимание этих свойств основано на неалгоритмическом процессе.

Вы говорите, что эти свойства надо передать в МТ. Но, как я уже написал, это равносильно тому, чтобы вместе с задачей сообщить машине ответ.

----------


## Pavel

> Так откуда нам (людям) стали известны эти свойства? Они прошиты в нашем уме божественным вмешательством, даны от рождения?


Странный вопрос. Возможно, Вам не известно, что математика не относится к естественным наукам, поэтому сам вопрос, "откуда нам дано" то или иное математическое явление, не уместен. Это в естественных науках вопрос, "откуда нам стало известно", подразумевает единственно верный ответ "из естественной природы", а не "из ума" или "из алгоритма"... Поэтому такой вопрос скорее задается риторически, как выражение недоверия и требование обоснований, в которых будет очевидность отсутствия личного умозрительного вмешательства (отсутствие выдумки).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять подлог. Это Вам с Karadur уже на протяжении нескольких страниц пытаются разъяснить, что тезис о немоделируемости равно как и тезис о моделируемости "не-знамо-чего" несостоятелен.


Об том и речь: дл вас собственный ум - это "не-знамо-что", но вы с БТР почему-то смело говорите о его алгоритмизируемости, считая разновидностью арифмометра.
Это я и называю нежеланием отличать ум от шляпы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это нечестный аргумент  Он привлекает принципиально неформализуемые понятия.


Отчего же нечестный? я просто не вижу смысла нагонять наукообразной пурги в виде рассуждений о черном ящике и проч.

Если ум в принципе алгоритмизируем и работает по тому же принципу, что и любая счетная машинка, значит, возможно создание алгоритма буддовости, настоящей будда-машины.
Пока что БТР не объяснил, отчего это не так.
Ждем-с.

----------


## Pavel

> Об том и речь: дл вас собственный ум - это "не-знамо-что", но вы с БТР почему-то смело говорите о его алгоритмизируемости, считая разновидностью арифмометра.
> Это я и называю нежеланием отличать ум от шляпы.


Не правда Ваша....  :Smilie:  Отсылаю Вас к первому своему посту по данному вопросу (№196):



> Он не прав в самой постановке вопроса, а следовательно не может быть прав в ответе на него. Для того, чтобы поставить вопрос о том, может ли быть моделировано на физико-математическом уровне сознание, прежде всего следует определить, что есть сознание. Если сознание никак формально определено быть не может (он, Пенроуз не может...), то это не может означать, что сознание не может быть моделировано. Как можно отвечать на вопрос: "Может ли быть моделировано то, что не ведомо что?". Если же формально можно определить сознание, то оно может быть моделировано на формализованном уровне математически или физически - это просто.
> А пока Пенроуз пытается выразить свое отношение к проблеме собственной неосмысленности такого явления как сознание через глубокомысленные заявления о перспективах его моделирования. Выглядит просто не профессионально, если не сказать нелепо...


Речь изначально мной велась о том, что сам вопрос не может ставиться, а не ответ о моделируемости верен. А теперь Вы эту мысль себе пытаетесь присвоить...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Отчего же нечестный? я просто не вижу смысла нагонять наукообразной пурги в виде рассуждений о черном ящике и проч.
> 
> Если ум в принципе алгоритмизируем и работает по тому же принципу, что и любая счетная машинка, значит, возможно создание алгоритма буддовости, настоящей будда-машины.
> Пока что БТР не объяснил, отчего это не так.
> Ждем-с.


Но ведь именно пургу и нагоняете, да еще и так ловко в этой пурге, в условиях плохой видимости, карты подтасовываете. Смотрите сами, вот Вы от тезиса "ум алгоритмизируем по тому же принципу, что и счетная машинка" идете не к логическому выводу, что "возможно создание умной машины", а к непонятному в своей неопределенности (сплошные черные ящики) "буддовости" или "будда-машине". 

Где и что Вами в качестве исходного знания (утверждения) высказано о буддовости, чтобы можно было хоть как-то логически (по понятным алгоритмам логики) перейти к моделируемости этой самой буддовости? У Вас перед "выходом будда-машины" очередной черный ящик, как уж водится... Стоит ли говорить о возможностях или невозможностях моделирования чего-то из этого черного ящика.

----------


## Юй Кан

При чём тут вообще наука, если фонтанируют сплошные прокурорские по тону заключения о подменах, мошенничествах и т.п. в научной теории, никак не противоречащей буддизму, со стороны оппонентов, "книжку не читавших, но твёрдое мнение имеющих"? %)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы от тезиса "ум алгоритмизируем по тому же принципу, что и счетная машинка" идете не к логическому выводу, что "возможно создание умной машины", а к непонятному в своей неопределенности (сплошные черные ящики) "буддовости" или "будда-машине".


Совершенно непонятно, отчего выражение "умная машина" Вас устраивает, "будда-машина" - нет.
Степень неформализованности в обоих случаях одинаковая.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так откуда нам (людям) стали известны эти свойства? Они прошиты в нашем уме божественным вмешательством, даны от рождения? Ведь доказано, что эти свойства нельзя вычислить никаким алгоритмом, значит, понимание этих свойств основано на неалгоритмическом процессе.
> 
> Вы говорите, что эти свойства надо передать в МТ. Но, как я уже написал, это равносильно тому, чтобы вместе с задачей сообщить машине ответ.


Ну зачем же Вы утрируете. Не доказано, что эти свойства нельзя вычислить никаким алгоритом. Более того, не доказано, что вообще необходимо какое-то "понимание" этих свойств, помимо:
а) перечисления имен этих свойств
б) перечисления связанности этих свойств (взаимные теги)
в) перечисления простых и конечных примеров действия этих свойств

Функцией же разума является единая по своей сути операция обобщения-исключения, которая выполняется как отдельными синапсами, так и нейронами и ансамблями нейронов.

Вот довольно примитивный пример этой операции
(БАРБАРИАН, БАРБАР2, 1ИАН)
Особенность этой операции в том, что она довольно произвольна по промежуточным результатам и весь смысл ее в том, что результатом ее итерационного применения становится классификация некоторых примитивов, то есть - внутренний язык представлений о входном потоке данных, иначе говоря - свертка входного потока в многомерное отображение на внутреннем языке представлений.

Коммуникация отдельных сверток обеспечивает пересечения внутреннего языка и получение разнообразия классов внешних языков. Этот механизм коммуникации начинается от отдельных нейронов и развивается по метауровням до всего живого (чувствующего).



И вся формальная математика при этом в принципе не нужна и не интересна.

И подходы к этой самой операции обобщения-исключения (фрактального сжатия, свертки, исчисления аттрактора, и т.п.) - хоть и разнообразны, но сущностно едины для различных исследовательских групп как минимум с 70-х годов ХХ века, просто по мере разработки все более новых математических методов (итерируемые функции, системы итерируемых функций, L-системы, одномерные отображения, двумерные отображения (афинные преобразования, например), многомерные отображения, системы многомерных отображений, безмерные отображения (применение L-систем и генетических параметрирующих алгоритмов) и т.п.) способы выражения этой самой операции обобщения-исключения  становятся все более выразительными, все менее ресурсоемкими и все более простыми для интерпретации даже студентами первых курсов.

Но, увы, все это до сих пор по большей степени - авторские подходы, которые выкапывать ничуть не легче сейчас, когда информации слишком много, по сравнению с 50 или 100 летней давностью, когда информации было слишком мало.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Об том и речь: дл вас собственный ум - это "не-знамо-что", но вы с БТР почему-то смело говорите о его алгоритмизируемости, считая разновидностью арифмометра.
> Это я и называю нежеланием отличать ум от шляпы.


Отчего же, незнамо что  :Smilie:  Смотрите мое предыдущее сообщение об единой сквозной для всех умов операции "исключение-свертка", итерационно классифицирующих все данные в понятия внутреннего языка, и при этом классифицирующих все внутренние языки в разнообразие классов внешних языков в процессе коммуникации.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну а по поводу уже приевшегося аргумента по поводу якобы неотличимости ума от шляпы для некоторых участников форума, хочется уже ответить однозначно. Не нужно подменять пустую шляпу на шляпу с кроликом, и не будет проблем с различением.

Ум вполне себе механистичен, пока не доказано обратное. Можно верить в то, что есть некая сущность не входящая в механизм взаимозависимого возникновения, но учение Будды такие сущности отвергает, во первых по причине их не обнаруженности, во вторых по причине отсутствия необходимости в них. Как говорится, ум во всех его проявлениях и состояниях познается и объясняется и без использования непостижимых Бога/Души и т.п.

----------

Pavel (03.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Ну зачем же Вы утрируете. Не доказано, что эти свойства нельзя вычислить никаким алгоритом.


Именно это и показано, я это пишу уже несколько последних писем; такое ощущение, что вы просто не читаете.

И показано это было не Пенроузом, а Гёделем.

Вопросы о том, работает ли ум математика на основе каких-либо алгоритмов, занимали также самого Гёделя и Тьюринга. Пенроуз просто развивает тему.




> Более того, не доказано, что вообще необходимо какое-то "понимание" этих свойств, помимо:
> а) перечисления имен этих свойств


Чтобы как-то назвать свойство, надо сперва понять, что оно есть само по себе. Если наш ум полностью алгоритмичен, откуда нам стали известны эти свойства, которые никак нельзя вычислить?
В нас их кто-то вложил, как вы предлагаете вложить эти свойства готовыми в машину?




> б) перечисления связанности этих свойств (взаимные теги)
> в) перечисления простых и конечных примеров действия этих свойств


Это всё называется "помощь извне". Перед тем как перечислить свойства и теги, надо их вычислить. Потом вы предлагаете вложить их готовыми в машину.




> Коммуникация отдельных сверток обеспечивает пересечения внутреннего языка и получение разнообразия классов внешних языков. Этот механизм коммуникации начинается от отдельных нейронов и развивается по метауровням до всего живого (чувствующего).
> 
> И вся формальная математика при этом в принципе не нужна и не интересна.


Если вы нейросети считаете полностью моделируемыми на компьютере, значит, вы полагаете, что их действие полностью алгоритмично, вычислимо. А значит, вся ваша нейросеть целиком и полностью, независимо от её колоссальной сложности и хитроумности, попадает под действие теории алгоритмов.

А мы уже знаем, что нет алгоритма, который вычисляет свойства натуральных чисел.

И формальная математика оказывается очень даже нужна - она указывает пределы, за которые компьютер прыгнуть не может.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно это и показано, я это пишу уже несколько последних писем; такое ощущение, что вы просто не читаете.


Так Вы покажите, я прочитаю. 




> А мы уже знаем, что нет алгоритма, который вычисляет свойства натуральных чисел.


Вообще не понимаю, о чем это Вы. Свойства натуральных чисел не нужно вычислять. Они ПЕРЕЧИСЛЯЮТСЯ.




> Если вы нейросети считаете полностью моделируемыми на компьютере, значит, вы полагаете, что их действие полностью алгоритмично, вычислимо.


Алгоритмично, но НЕ ВЫЧИСЛИМО. В отличие от 30-х годов прошлого века, когда молодой математик Гёдель на основе идей Тьюринга бла-бла-бла, наука об обработке данных все-таки сильно шагнула вперед. И сейчас мы вынуждены это учитывать. Не все то вычисления, что алгоритмы.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Ум вполне себе механистичен, пока не доказано обратное. Можно верить в то, что есть некая сущность не входящая в механизм взаимозависимого возникновения, но учение Будды такие сущности отвергает, во первых по причине их не обнаруженности, во вторых по причине отсутствия необходимости в них.


Будда разве утверждал, что 12 звеньев и ум - алгоритмичны? Это натяжка.
Вы тем самым признаёте, что на компьютере можно смоделировать ум и там же привести его к просветлению, просто поменяв какие-то данные.




> Как говорится, ум во всех его проявлениях и состояниях познается и объясняется и без использования непостижимых Бога/Души и т.п.


Где говорится, что ум полностью познаётся?
И где говорится, что познание полностью алгоритмично?
Вы делаете недопустимые натяжки, пытаясь натянуть ум на то, что является лишь его частью (на алгоритмичность).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чтобы как-то назвать свойство, надо сперва понять, что оно есть само по себе. Если наш ум полностью алгоритмичен, откуда нам стали известны эти свойства, которые никак нельзя вычислить?
> В нас их кто-то вложил, как вы предлагаете вложить эти свойства готовыми в машину?


Наконец-то, вопрос по сути  :Smilie: 

Человек попросту КЛАССИФИЦИРУЕТ все, что полагает важным. Открытие свойств - это просто открытие закономерностей (повторяемости сходств и различий). Математический формализм - это всего лишь определенная строгость в такой классификации (требование непротиворечивости)

Двигаться к искусственному разуму через математическую формализацию это хуже, чем рассматривать мир через игольное ушко. Это примерно то же самое, что описывать общение двух блондинок через четыре фундаментальных взаимодействия. Глупо, бессмысленно, теоретически возможно, на практике не имеет смысла.

Каждый уровень взаимодействия определяется через свои закономерности. Можно вывести термодинамические законы на основе гравитационных, электромагнитных, сильных и слабых взаимодействий частиц. Но можно просто их сформулировать внимательно изучая непосредственно в необходимом масштабе значимые для этого масштаба проявления.

То же касается и разума. Можно брать крайние случаи алгоритмов, как неких процессов каких-то вычислений. Но фокус на вычислениях - глупость несусветная. 

Никто не заменяет SQL запросы к базам данных на прямые вычисления индексов. Это возможно, но целиком затмит понимание сути запрашиваемых данных.

Можно свести нейронную сеть напрямую к функциям вычисления состояний. Правда не всякую сеть, а только ту, в которой нет асинхронных состояний нейронов. 

Асинхронные процессы в целом вычислимы, но при этом неформализуемы в виде функциональных преобразований.

Можно долго и упорно как Пенроуз рассматривать разум в свете вычислимости или невычислимости - но как показывает история, это ничего не дает, кроме некоторых казусов в развитии науки.

Вероятность того, что математики создадут искусственный разум - ниже нуля. У них это только случайно может выйти, побочно, и то, если они это заметят.

Я же уже говорит о симуляции одушевленности, которая в действительности на 95% влияет на коммуникации людей. Причем, самое забавное, что невербальная составляющая (т.е. по сути дела - экстерьер, не имеющий вообще никакого отношения собственного к волеизъявляемым актам разума) из этих 95% составляет не менее 90. 

Остальное чудесно определяется контекстом и набором экспертных баз знаний (перекрестных ссылок понятий)

В конечном итоге, иллюзия понимания человеком создается всего лишь шестью перекрестными ссылками. Всего лишь! Это можете записать как гипотезу БТРа, я пока не собираюсь ее доказывать, сейчас это скорее прозрение.

Важно то, что это не обязательно шесть ссылок по разным каналам органов чувств. Достаточно всего лишь шести вполне лингвистических ссылок, чтобы человек испытывал ощущения понимания. Именно поэтому прозрения вызывают глубокие эстетические переживания, потому что происходит "схлопывание" предыдущей классификации понимаемого, когда включается новая обнаруженная ссылка по ранее незадействованному чувственному каналу. Предыдущая классификация становится всего лишь одиночной ссылкой, дополненной теперь возможностью новой классификацией (интерес, предвкушение новой пищи для ума, новый ПЛОДОТВОРНЫЙ фокус внимания)

И именно поэтому так тяжело принимать идеи упущенности чего либо в стройных построениях и концепциях.

Число шесть, возможно больше или меньше, чем действительно необходимо и достаточно. 

Однако именно шесть повторов одного мнения из одного источника вызывают непреодолимую потребность в доверии такому мнению. Пять допускают еще довольно существенную степень сомнений. Семь уже не оказывают существенного влияния. Именно после шести ссылок противоположные мнения воспринимаются скептически.

Но мы же об атомарном сейчас, да?  :Smilie:  Иначе говоря, откуда же берутся эти самые суждения - истино, ложно, для всех, существует? Это математический формализм. 

А рассматривая интеллект отдельного человека, невозможно его постичь. Потому что начало этого интеллекта не в границах этого тела - ни во времени, ни в пространстве.

Сама способность определять по признакам собственные действия из всего наблюдаемого не является творческим актом отдельного ума, а является глубинным каскадом генетически обусловленных процессов, причем обусловленность эта лежит за пределами не только вида человеческого, но даже всех трех царств, начинаясь еще с симбиоза митохондрий с РНК проигрывающих по размеру и сложности эукариотов в энергетической и эволюционной победе над более крупными.

А Вы все о Тьюринге и шляпах  :Smilie:  Сам по себе отдельный мозг настолько "шляпа", что даже незачем отвлекаться.

Алгоритмичность ума начинается в гораздо более грандиозном масштабе эволюции духа, как организующей материю силы, в порыве кооперации ловкости и взаимной заботы против грубой силы. 

А вот вычисляемость чего-либо - это просто фейк, привязанность к числам, абстракционизм в самом вульгарном проявлении.

Только для загнанного математика числа интересны сами по себе. Для нормальных людей это метры, килограммы, доллары, улыбки, волоски, бусинки, охи, вздохи и температура тела.

----------

Pavel (03.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (03.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда разве утверждал, что 12 звеньев и ум - алгоритмичны? Это натяжка.
> Вы тем самым признаёте, что на компьютере можно смоделировать ум и там же привести его к просветлению, просто поменяв какие-то данные.
> 
> 
> 
> Где говорится, что ум полностью познаётся?
> И где говорится, что познание полностью алгоритмично?
> Вы делаете недопустимые натяжки, пытаясь натянуть ум на то, что является лишь его частью (на алгоритмичность).


Да мне как раз и алгоритмичность не очень то нужна  :Smilie:  Просто кто-то утверждает, что неалгоритмизируемость понимания доказана, а потому не может быть смоделирована. 

Я таки да, утверждаю, что все дело в том, чтобы поменять данные (правильное сосредоточение)

И я таки да, считаю, что полное познание ума внутренне и внешне и есть полное освобождение от неведения.

А уж допускать, недопускать, натяжки, не натяжки - это уже вопрос мнений. 

Вы полагаете, что помимо взаимозависимого возникновения таки что-то еще остается за бортом?  :Smilie:  Я Вам не верю. Я верю, что патичча самуппада это точное и детальное объяснение работы ума всех существ всех уделов существования без исключения, в котором не упущено ничего, кроме неконцептуальности всего лишь двух моментов. Причины безначального неведения и причины окончательного освобождения. 

Но неконцептуальность это лишь вопрос невыразимости в рамках концепций. 

Поэтому что там с Будда-машиной не знаю, но раз, как минимум, существо можно омрачить, значит, как максимум, жажда может угаснуть.

----------

Pavel (03.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Вообще не понимаю, о чем это Вы. Свойства натуральных чисел не нужно вычислять. Они ПЕРЕЧИСЛЯЮТСЯ.


Ну посмотрите на определение натуральных чисел. Те свойства, о которых идёт речь у Пенроуза, не входят в набор аксиом. Их надо вычислять.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...81%D0%BB%D0%BE




> Алгоритмично, но НЕ ВЫЧИСЛИМО.


Всё-таки у вас, похоже, какая-то своя теория и терминология.
В теории алгоритмов это одно и то же. Алгоритмичность == вычислимость. А "вычислимость" не означает при этом работы исключительно с числами.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...86%D0%B8%D1%8F




> Остальное чудесно определяется контекстом и набором экспертных баз знаний (перекрестных ссылок понятий)


Любые БД крутятся на компьютерах, которые полностью подчиняются теории алгоритмов, теореме Гёделя и так далее.
Это фундаментальные ограничения, они абсолютны для компьютеров, какие бы сложные модели вы не разрабатывали.

----------

Echo (03.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Совершенно непонятно, отчего выражение "умная машина" Вас устраивает, "будда-машина" - нет.
> Степень неформализованности в обоих случаях одинаковая.


А все очень просто. Если обложиться со всех сторон "черными ящиками", то, не взирая на их единообразность в своей черноте, не стоит еще и к этой беде окончательно рушить собственную логику, делая логические выводы по поводу "ящика 1" на основании предположения о свойстве "ящика 2", который не ведомо каким боком-припеком (методом) связан с первым ящиком.

На простом примере Ваши рассуждения выглядят так:
"раз мы видим, что автомобиль алгоритмизирован до уровня деталей и механизмов, то отсюда следует, что будет построена космическая ракета, способная долететь до Альфа-звезды Центавра". И что Вам не понравится в таком рассуждении, ведь и "автомобиль", и "ракета" находятся в одном уровне формализации?

Поэтому мне бы понравился вывод об автомобиле на основе знания об автомобиле, но не вывод о ракете на основании знания об автомобиле, не взирая на схожесть автомобиля и ракеты.

----------


## Karadur

> В конечном итоге, иллюзия понимания человеком создается всего лишь шестью перекрестными ссылками. Всего лишь! Это можете записать как гипотезу БТРа, я пока не собираюсь ее доказывать, сейчас это скорее прозрение.


Если вы собираетесь сделать для понимания алгоритм (неважно какой сложности), то вы тут же попадёте под действие теоремы Гёделя. Любые БД попадают туда же.

Если же вы хотите вложить в БД готовое решение (информацию, как надо понимать), то возникает вопрос, а откуда появилось это решение. Вы так и не ответили на этот вопрос.
Решение - в уме того, кто программирует вашу БД с пониманием. 

Как решение попало в ум программиста? Благодаря божественному вмешательству? Существовало с безначальных времён? Пришло извне?

----------

Echo (03.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Если вы собираетесь сделать для понимания алгоритм (неважно какой сложности), то вы тут же попадёте под действие теоремы Гёделя. Любые БД попадают туда же.


И далась Вам эта теорема Геделя.... Она не имеет ни малейшего отношения к обсуждаемому вопросу. Вот Вам несколько мнений о теореме Геделя, ее использовании и влиянии на дальнейшее развитие математической логики:

*Теорема Гёделя*




> С тех пор прошло три четверти века, но споры о том, что же всё-таки доказал Гёдель, не утихают. Особенно жаркие прения идут в околонаучных кругах. «Теорема Гёделя о неполноте является поистине уникальной. *На нее ссылаются всякий раз, когда хотят доказать «всё на свете» — от наличия богов до отсутствия разума*», — пишет выдающийся современный математик В. А. Успенский


.




> Если оставить в стороне многочисленные подобные спекуляции, то нужно отметить, что ученые разделились в вопросе оценки роли Гёделя на две группы. Одни вслед за Расселом считают, что знаменитая теорема, которая легла в основу современной математической логики, тем не менее, оказала весьма незначительное влияние на дальнейшую работу за пределами данной дисциплины — *математики как доказывали свои теоремы в «догёделевскую» эпоху, так и продолжают доказывать их и по сей день*.





> Однако некоторые ученые придерживаются другого мнения. Действительно, если считать умение логически рассуждать основной характеристикой человеческого разума или, по крайней мере, главным его инструментом, то *теорема Гёделя прямо указывает на ограниченность возможностей нашего мозг*а. Согласитесь, что человеку, воспитанному на вере в бесконечное могущество мысли, очень трудно принять тезис о пределах ее власти.


А теперь, чтобы Вам хоть как-то стало видно, что теорема Геделя никакого отношения не имеет ни к пониманию того, как работает человеческий ум, ни к моделированию ИИ, в котором должно бы было воспроизвести  все эти представления и реализовать их в некий продукт инженерной мысли, вот кратчайший экскурс в практический смысл его теоремы:




> Гёдель был логиком и философом науки. Наиболее известное достижение Гёделя — это сформулированные и доказанные им теоремы о неполноте, опубликованные в 1931 г.. Одна из них гласит, что любая эффективно аксиоматизируемая теория, в достаточно богатом языке, достаточном для определения натуральных чисел и операций сложения и умножения является неполной либо противоречивой. Неполнота означает наличие высказываний, которые нельзя ни доказать, ни опровергнуть, исходя из аксиом этой теории. Противоречивость — возможность доказать любое высказывание: как истинное так и ложное.


 Дам некоторые комментарии, предвкушая негодование по поводу того, что данная теорема к моделированию ИИ не имеет отношения. Конечно же не имеет, ибо

1) *ум прекрасно функционирует и в отсутствии законченной логической системы и логики как метода вообще*;
2) *ум прекрасно функционирует, не взирая на противоречивость любых его умозаключений*.

В связи с этим нет никаких оснований для того, чтобы требовать от ума или *от искусственно созданной модели ума* непротиворечивости, законченности или системности. Это очевидно даже ребенку.

 А религиозные или вероподобные спекуляции на околонаучном языке путем бездумных и неоправданных ссылок то на квантовую физику, то на теорему Геделя, называются спекуляциями не мной, а признанными последователями Рассела, которые сначала поняли учителя Геделя (одного из столпов математической логики Рассела), а уж потом смогли адекватно оценить научный вклад и смысл работ Геделя.

----------


## Karadur

Павел, когда вы будете способны на математическом языке описать и доказать теорему Гёделя, а также теорию алгоритмов и Машину Тьюринга, тогда поговорим.

Повторю, вы просто не понимаете предметной области и делаете нелепейшие заявления. Учиться и вникать в предмет вы не желаете - я не настаиваю и не имею права настаивать, но из-за непонимания предметной области вы здесь фактически занимаетесь профанацией. Цитируете непонятно кого и подчёркиваете фразы, которые не имеют отношения к проблеме, которая обсуждается.




> предвкушая негодование по поводу того, что данная теорема к моделированию ИИ не имеет отношения. Конечно же не имеет, ибо


Теорема Гёделя имеет прямое отношение к теории алгоритмов, связь эту показывал и понимал сам Гёдель. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undecidable_problem




> The concepts raised by Gödel's incompleteness theorems are very similar to those raised by the halting problem, and the proofs are quite similar. In fact, a weaker form of the First Incompleteness Theorem is an easy consequence of the undecidability of the halting problem. This weaker form differs from the standard statement of the incompleteness theorem by asserting that a complete, consistent and sound axiomatization of all statements about natural numbers is unachievable. The "sound" part is the weakening: it means that we require the axiomatic system in question to prove only true statements about natural numbers. It is important to observe that the statement of the standard form of Gödel's First Incompleteness Theorem is completely unconcerned with the question of truth, but only concerns the issue of whether it can be proven.


У вас, я полагаю, не физматовское образование; если вы не понимаете, что там написано, то по крайней мере не делайте глубокомысленных (и неверных) выводов.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, когда вы будете способны на математическом языке описать и доказать теорему Гёделя, а также теорию алгоритмов и Машину Тьюринга, тогда поговорим.


Ошибаетесь - мы уже разговариваем.



> Повторю, вы просто не понимаете предметной области и делаете нелепейшие заявления. Учиться и вникать в предмет вы не желаете - я не настаиваю и не имею права настаивать, но из-за непонимания предметной области вы здесь фактически занимаетесь профанацией. Цитируете непонятно кого и подчёркиваете фразы, которые не имеют отношения к проблеме, которая обсуждается.


Цитирую я, в отличии от Вас, не Википедию, т.е. действительно непонятно кого, а В.А. Успенского или Рассела, а так же статью Александра Музыкантского «В мире науки» №3, 2007 (мех-мат МГУ, кандидат наук). А вот тянуть за уши теорию алгоритмов в процесс создания ИИ - это действительно нелепейшее действие.



> Теорема Гёделя имеет прямое отношение к теории алгоритмов, связь эту показывал и понимал сам Гёдель.


Сомнению, равно как и обсуждению, подлежит не теория алгоритмов, а вопрос возможности создания ИИ. 



> У вас, я полагаю, не физматовское образование; если вы не понимаете, что там написано, то по крайней мере не делайте глубокомысленных (и неверных) выводов.


Где это там написано то, что я должен понимать? Я читаю Ваши высказывания и понимаю, что в них написано со своими двумя высшими образованиями: инженерно-авиационным и биологическим. И пытаюсь Вам объяснить, что проблема создания ИИ - это не математическая проблема и тем более не программистская. Впрочем, Вам и BTR на то же самое указывает, да толку....

Продолжайте дальше настаивать на том, что "черный ящик" не может быть смоделирован по причине того, что всяко тут же "попадет под действие теоремы Геделя" о неполноте логических систем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Хотелось бы объяснить, что значит вычислимая мощность с практической т.з.:

МТ - это по сути такой язык программирования. На нем можно написать интерпретатор языка Си (к примеру), на котором в свою очередь написаны компиляторы и интерпретаторы других языков (например Лиспа).

Это означает то ВСЕ, что может быть вычислено или смоделированно скажем на Лиспе, может быть исполнено на МТ. В свою очередь все, что не может быть смоделировано на МТ, не может быть смоделированно на Лиспе.

И дело не в том, как развилась наука об обработке данных за последние 80 лет.

Примерно так...

----------

Karadur (03.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Хотелось бы объяснить, что значит вычислимая мощность с практической т.з.:
> 
> МТ - это по сути такой язык программирования. На нем можно написать интерпретатор языка Си (к примеру), на котором в свою очередь написаны компиляторы и интерпретаторы других языков (например Лиспа).
> 
> Это означает то ВСЕ, что может быть вычислено или смоделированно скажем на Лиспе, может быть исполнено на МТ. В свою очередь все, что не может быть смоделировано на МТ, не может быть смоделированно на Лиспе.
> 
> И дело не в том, как развилась наука об обработке данных за последние 80 лет.
> 
> Примерно так...


Вопрос изначально не стоит о решении всех задач, подвластным всем умам. 

Речь идет о выявлении тех характерных свойств ума и вариаций их взаимовозникновения, которые могут быть смоделированы в качестве ИИ. Ум - это не результат процесса программирования или вычисления. И результатом работы ума не являются ни программа, ни вычисление.

Ум ребенка способен решить задачу, которую не способен решить ум учителя ребенка и наоборот. Ум стаи птиц способен решить навигационную задачу миграции с севера на юг к местам сезонного кормления при условии, что ни один из умов членов стаи этого сделать не в состоянии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> по поводу "ящика 1"


Считать собственный ум черным ящиком и "не отличать его от собственной шляпы" - это, ИМХО, одно и тоже.
Об чем и речь.

От того Вы с БТР и путаете его с алгоритмизируемыми устройствами.

----------


## Pavel

P.S. Поиск решения по созданию ИИ в области программирования или математической логики - это результат непонимания того, как и чем занимается ум, представление о нем, как о "черном ящике". А поскольку для программистов самым понятным ящиком является системный блок, то и поиск решения непонятной им задачи они пытаются осуществлять исключительно вычислительными или логико-языковыми методами. Это принципиальная ошибка. Ум - это не генератор безукоризненно правильных с точки зрения формальной математической логики решений. Ум - это "инженерная конструкция" по генерации и распознаванию образов путем осуществления обобщений и сравнения.

----------


## Pavel

> От того Вы с БТР и путаете его с алгоритмизируемыми устройствами.


Опять "с больной головы да на здоровую"...  :Smilie: 

Ум - это конструкция. Черный ящик - это отсутствие знаний о конструкции. Любая конструкция конструируема, не зависимо от сиюмоментных знаний и представлений о конструкции.

Есть что-то вечное и неизменное, не составное (нераздельное), что является хотя бы частью ума? Если есть, то ум не конструируем никаким образом кроме как путем вовлечения этой части в конструкцию. Так есть такая часть, и как она называется?

Для меня такой части неизменной в уме нет, потому и ум любой сложности и уровня продвинутости принципиально конструируем как в шляпе, так и без нее.

Идеи же алгоритмизируемости и прочие идеи вычислимости, полноты или достаточности тех или иных логических систем - это идеи не мои, и не BTR-а, так как именно мы указываем на нелепый подлог в виде необходимости рассмотрения этих идей в совокупности с рассмотрением вопроса о возможности конструирования ИИ.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Я уже ничего не понимаю  :Smilie: 

Что Вы называете "ИИ"?

----------

Echo (03.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Я уже ничего не понимаю 
> 
> Что Вы называете "ИИ"?


А Вы?

Я уже и определения уму давал, и BTR давал, и примеры приборов, в которых реализован ИИ приводил.... Как можно так не понимать, но понимать "брата программиста"  :Smilie:  лишь по той причине, что он употребляет знакомые слова, хоть они и не относятся к ИИ.

Что Вы называете ИИ, чтобы было видно, что для его создания никак не обойтись без вычислений, алгоритмов и теории Геделя?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ум любой сложности и уровня продвинутости принципиально конструируем


Извините, Павел, на мой взгляд это просто глупость.

----------

Echo (03.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Весьма рекомендую почитать

http://www.computerra.ru/offline/2004/542/33655/

----------

Pavel (03.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Sergio

Когда-то тоже был "заражен" идеей создания ИИ, полагаю создать суперсложный автомат - возможно, но насчет создания Ума - это действительно фантастика.

"Что здесь понимается под сознанием? 
Ответ. Абсолютно ничего! (Оно просто появляется в координации со своими объективными элементами как результат, однородный со своей причиной.) Когда результат появляется в соответствии со своей собственной причиной, он вовсе ничего не делает, но мы говорим, что он соответствует ей. Так же и сознание появляется в координации (sarupya) с его объективными элементами. Оно (собственно говоря) ничего не делает. Несмотря на это, мы говорим, что сознание познает свой объект." Абхидхарма.

Правда встает вопрос, а не воплотится-ли чье-нибудь сознание в искусственно созданом сложном автомате, к примеру, имитирующим индрия и пр.?

ИМХО нет, поскольку само бытие - есть развернутость сознания, так сказать, форма существования индивидуального сознания (Мано-Виджняны). А Алая-Виджняна, как считал Ашвагхоша, лишь ступень в эволюции  к Таковости - бытия так как оно есть. Поэтому ни что ни куда не "вселяется" и сантана - не прерывается.

Интересна задача обратная, т.е. не создать интелект, а прекратить интелект.  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Ошибаетесь - мы уже разговариваем.


Т.к. вы неоднократно комментировали мои сообщения, я ответил.




> Цитирую я, в отличии от Вас, не Википедию, т.е. действительно непонятно кого,


В математической части Википедия довольно-таки надёжна, особенно на английском. В принципе, там всё то же самое, что вы можете найти в академической литературе.




> а В.А. Успенского или Рассела, а так же статью Александра Музыкантского «В мире науки» №3, 2007 (мех-мат МГУ, кандидат наук).


Вы хотите померяться авторитетами? 




> Sir Roger Penrose OM FRS (born 8 August 1931) is an English mathematical physicist and Emeritus Rouse Ball Professor of Mathematics at the Mathematical Institute, University of Oxford and Emeritus Fellow of Wadham College. He has received a number of prizes and awards, including the 1988 Wolf Prize for physics which he shared with Stephen Hawking for their contribution to our understanding of the universe.[1] He is renowned for his work in mathematical physics, in particular his contributions to general relativity and cosmology. He is also a recreational mathematician and philosopher.





> А вот тянуть за уши теорию алгоритмов в процесс создания ИИ - это действительно нелепейшее действие.


Действительно, зачем нам теория алгоритмов для ИИ, который создаётся в виде программы на компьютере? Это глупо, какие-то теории алгоритмов. Они совершенно неприменимы к программированию.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (03.11.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Это означает то ВСЕ, что может быть вычислено или смоделированно скажем на Лиспе, может быть исполнено на МТ. В свою очередь все, что не может быть смоделировано на МТ, не может быть смоделированно на Лиспе.


Совершенно верно - и именно это я пытаюсь сказать разными способами на протяжении последних нескольких страниц.




> И дело не в том, как развилась наука об обработке данных за последние 80 лет. Примерно так...


Именно. И пока компьютерное железо алгоритмично (т.е. не мощнее машины Тьюринга), любые достижения научной мысли, гигантские семантические БД и продвинутая математика не смогут прыгнуть за пределы теоремы Гёделя.

----------


## Pavel

> Действительно, зачем нам теория алгоритмов для ИИ, который создаётся в виде программы на компьютере? Это глупо, какие-то теории алгоритмов. Они совершенно неприменимы к программированию.


Ну, человек, если он в здравом уме, обычно отбрасывает то, что по его убеждению не способствует решению задачи. Если у Вас хватило убежденности в ограниченности программирования и теории алгоритмов для создания сильного ИИ (напомню, это именно Вы отстаиваете эту точку зрения), то будьте последовательны и отбросьте этот инструментарий - он не пригодится для осмысления принципов и методов создания такого ИИ. 

Будьте последовательны, а не капризны - то у Вас "методы не эффективны", то "куда нам без них"...

Не можете слышать других, так учитесь слушать хотя бы себя.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Совершенно верно - и именно это я пытаюсь сказать разными способами на протяжении последних нескольких страниц.
> 
> 
> 
> Именно. И пока компьютерное железо алгоритмично (т.е. не мощнее машины Тьюринга), любые достижения научной мысли, гигантские семантические БД и продвинутая математика не смогут прыгнуть за пределы теоремы Гёделя.


Не доказано, что человеческий ум "прыгает за пределы теоремы Гёделя". Хотя некоторые склонности у некоторых ученый к подобным идеям несомненно присутствуют.

----------

Pavel (03.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Извините, Павел, на мой взгляд это просто глупость.


Но ведь Вам нечего предложить взамен. Так что не стройте свой имидж мудреца на выявлении глупцов. 

Пока Вы на элементарный вопрос не можете ответить: есть ли хотя часть неконструктивного (несоставного и не обусловленного), вечного и неизменного в конструкции человеческого ума (сознания)? Если есть, то как она называется?

----------

Won Soeng (03.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Ну, человек, если он в здравом уме, обычно отбрасывает то, что по его убеждению не способствует решению задачи. Если у Вас хватило убежденности в ограниченности программирования и теории алгоритмов для создания сильного ИИ (напомню, это именно Вы отстаиваете эту точку зрения), то будьте последовательны и отбросьте этот инструментарий - он не пригодится для осмысления принципов и методов создания такого ИИ. 
> 
> Будьте последовательны, а не капризны - то у Вас "методы не эффективны", то "куда нам без них"...
> 
> Не можете слышать других, так учитесь слушать хотя бы себя.



Что значит ИИ?

Традиционно считается, что ИИ - это программа.

Как Вы собираетесь написать программу, отбросив программирование?

Коан какой-то получается  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Действительно, зачем нам теория алгоритмов для ИИ, который создаётся в виде программы на компьютере? Это глупо, какие-то теории алгоритмов. Они совершенно неприменимы к программированию.


А вот это важный пограничный вопрос. 
Теории алгоритмов напрямую действительно неприменимы к программированию. Потому что программирование это инженерный навык.

Теории алгоритмов в целом - очень полезная вещь. Но только конкретные алгоритмы имеют смысл и значение. Абстрактное рассмотрение классов алгоритмов, особенно, когда так же абстрагируется представление о целях - не имеет ценности, за исключением увлекательности и головоломности.

Теория алгоритмов рассматривает классификацию алгоритмов, и очень наивно думать, что рассматривая классы алгоритмов можно как-то применять их к теории мышления, сознания. То же касается и применимости размышлений о классах алгоритмов к алгоритмизируемости мышления, сознания, интеллекта, разума.

Только НАОБОРОТ, размышляя о сознании, о его феноменах и ноуменах, АБСТРАГИРУЯСЬ от конкретных алгоритмов, можно понять цели, методы и способы реализации, которые потом уже АЛГОРИТМИЗИРУЮТСЯ введением соответствующей формальной системы ВНЕ РАМОК и представлений об абстрактных формальных системах.

У нас нет задачи создать универсальный алгоритм, создающий универсальные алгоритмы.

Далеко не каждый человек это умеет. Значит и для искусственного интеллекта это НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНАЯ задача. 

Ставить вопросы следует вполне конкретные. Что такое сознание? Что такое понимание? Что такое мышление? Что такое интуиция? 

Пытаться же доказать, что сферического конь в вакууме нельзя обуздать сферическим наездником с помощью сферической упряжи - довольно глупое занятие.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что значит ИИ?
> 
> Традиционно считается, что ИИ - это программа.
> 
> Как Вы собираетесь написать программу, отбросив программирование?
> 
> Коан какой-то получается


Программирование - это последний шаг в разработке программы. До программирования следуют анализ предметной области, моделирование совокупности требований, проектирование архитектуры и дизайна, разработка тестовых случаев и лишь после этого - собственно программирование. В рамках проектирования архитектуры и дизайна могут быть в принципе исключены потребности в программировании, нередко достаточно интеграции уже существующих программ.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Не доказано, что человеческий ум "прыгает за пределы теоремы Гёделя". Хотя некоторые склонности у некоторых ученый к подобным идеям несомненно присутствуют.


... и тем более не человеческий ум, из тех что мы легко наблюдаем, туда не прыгает.

Статья очень интересная обилием прежде всего взглядов на проблематику сознания. Очень любопытной показалось разделение интеллекта и сознания. 

Самое спорное отношение вызвала точка зрения (аксиоматическая!), о том, что сознание не формируется социально. Впрочем, понятно, что в рамках такой "диалоговой" статьи спорных вопросов будет много - основная ценность в разнообразии точек зрения. 

Самой интересной точкой зрения показалась та, что о феноменологической природе сознания и отсутствии ноумена, выдаваемая за естественно научную парадигму.

----------

Won Soeng (03.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но ведь Вам нечего предложить взамен. Так что не стройте свой имидж мудреца на выявлении глупцов. 
> 
> Пока Вы на элементарный вопрос не можете ответить: есть ли хотя часть неконструктивного (несоставного и не обусловленного), вечного и неизменного в конструкции человеческого ума (сознания)? Если есть, то как она называется?


Ну, на самом деле, есть  :Smilie: 
Не известна первоначальная причина возникновения неведения. И неопределены причины и следствия необусловленной дхаммы Ниббана, которая входит в поток индивидуального сознания и выходит из него беспричинно и без последствий для самой этой дхаммы (без полной очевидности с причинами и следствиями для самого этого индивидуального потока)

Но с точки зрения моделирования ума существ 31 мира - это непринципиально.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Традиционно считается, что ИИ - это программа.
> 
> Как Вы собираетесь написать программу, отбросив программирование?
> 
> Коан какой-то получается


Вы, кажется, очень невнимательно читали нашу полемику, а потому и ставите такой вопрос. Прежде всего вопрос обсуждался лишь один - можно ли создать сильный ИИ. В рамках рассмотрения такого вопроса не может быть ничего более нелепого, чем доказательства того, что сильный ИИ создан быть не может, потому как не может быть написана такая программа, а традиционно ИИ "я" воспринимаю как программу.

Несколько страниц были посвящены тому, чтобы дать понять, что "традиционное" на Ваш взгляд рассмотрение вопроса в рамках вычислимости и алгоритмизации программного обеспечения не эффективно для осознания того, чем является ИИ и каким образом функционирует, а следовательно и не дает ответ на вопрос, может ли быть конструируем и как.

Karadur вслед за Пенроузом подменил вопрос об ИИ якобы "общепринятым" методом алгоритмизации, а потом через критику метода доказывает несостоятельность выполнения задачи конструирования ИИ любыми иными методами. Любой школьник поймет несостоятельность такого доказательства.

А создавать искусственное сознание я лично не собираюсь, следовательно и выбор метода его создания меня мало увлекает. Меня вполне устраивает обилие естественных источников сознаний вокруг и очень увлекают методы их трансформации. Так же меня увлекают методы создания ИИ в рамках решения "узких" практических задач, непосильных для человеческого сознания, невооруженного инструментарием этого самого ИИ. Создание грамотного виртуального продавца-консультанта в он-лайн магазине (робота-консультанта), торгующем сложной и многофункциональной техникой, в области программирования меня увлекает больше, чем любое теоретизирование на тему, что такой консультант - это не сильный ИИ и он не обладает сознанием вовсе. 

Еще раз напомню, что пока не будет сформулировано хоть кем-нибудь из оппонентов, что следует подразумевать под сознанием, любые спекуляции на тему невозможности его моделирования буду воспринимать с дружелюбной сострадательной улыбкой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Ну, на самом деле, есть 
> ....
> Но с точки зрения моделирования ума существ 31 мира - это непринципиально.


Верно, чем я и собирался сразу же Вам возразить: "А что, ИИ без неведения или без ниббаны мы сразу перестанем именовать сильным?"... Боюсь, что такой постановкой вопроса тех, кто ввел это понятие "сильный ИИ", мы ввергнем в сильное смятение...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Программирование - это последний шаг в разработке программы. ...


Более того, я бы даже обратил внимание на то, что в постановке задачи часто более эффективен не программист или математик, что доказано соответствующей практикой многих серьезных и преуспевающих фирм, специализирующихся на написании программ. Возьмите хоть фирму "Рондо", что пишет софт для Моторолы - постановщик задачи выпускник восточного факультета (японист)...

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Вы, кажется, очень невнимательно читали нашу полемику, а потому и ставите такой вопрос. Прежде всего вопрос обсуждался лишь один - можно ли создать сильный ИИ. В рамках рассмотрения такого вопроса не может быть ничего более нелепого, чем доказательства того, что сильный ИИ создан быть не может, потому как не может быть написана такая программа, а традиционно ИИ "я" воспринимаю как программу.
> 
> Несколько страниц были посвящены тому, чтобы дать понять, что "традиционное" на Ваш взгляд рассмотрение вопроса в рамках вычислимости и алгоритмизации программного обеспечения не эффективно для осознания того, чем является ИИ и каким образом функционирует, а следовательно и не дает ответ на вопрос, может ли быть конструируем и как.
> 
> Karadur вслед за Пенроузом подменил вопрос об ИИ якобы "общепринятым" методом алгоритмизации, а потом через критику метода доказывает несостоятельность выполнения задачи конструирования ИИ любыми иными методами. Любой школьник поймет несостоятельность такого доказательства.
> 
> А создавать искусственное сознание я лично не собираюсь, следовательно и выбор метода его создания меня мало увлекает. Меня вполне устраивает обилие естественных источников сознаний вокруг и очень увлекают методы их трансформации. Так же меня увлекают методы создания ИИ в рамках решения "узких" практических задач, непосильных для человеческого сознания, невооруженного инструментарием этого самого ИИ. Создание грамотного виртуального продавца-консультанта в он-лайн магазине (робота-консультанта), торгующем сложной и многофункциональной техникой, в области программирования меня увлекает больше, чем любое теоретизирование на тему, что такой консультант - это не сильный ИИ и он не обладает сознанием вовсе. 
> 
> Еще раз напомню, что пока не будет сформулировано хоть кем-нибудь из оппонентов, что следует подразумевать под сознанием, любые спекуляции на тему невозможности его моделирования буду воспринимать с дружелюбной сострадательной улыбкой.


А, ну тогда если, Вы не собираетесь программировать или собираетесь решать узкие задачи - то никаких проблем.

Karadur вслед за Пенроузом, утверждал, что нет возможности смоделировать ИИ в рамках существующей парадигмы. Возможно, потом придумают нечто более мощное, чем программирование.

Рассуждать на эту тему как-то странно.

----------


## Karadur

> Теории алгоритмов напрямую действительно неприменимы к программированию. Потому что программирование это инженерный навык.


Без понимания фундамента - это ремесло, кодерство, воспроизведение заученных навыков, а не инженерия. 
А фундамент - это теория алгоритмов на самом общем уровне.




> Теории алгоритмов в целом - очень полезная вещь. Но только конкретные алгоритмы имеют смысл и значение. Абстрактное рассмотрение классов алгоритмов, особенно, когда так же абстрагируется представление о целях - не имеет ценности, за исключением увлекательности и головоломности.


Напротив, рассмотрение алгоритмов в целом выявляет - повторюсь - фундаментальные ограничения на возможности любых программ.




> Ставить вопросы следует вполне конкретные. Что такое сознание? Что такое понимание? Что такое мышление? Что такое интуиция?


Эти определения (причём формализованные для компьютера) вам нужны, если вы собираетесь строить сильный ИИ.

А чтобы доказать, что сильный ИИ построить нельзя, совсем необязательно определять сознание.
Но можно показать, что работа сознания и понимания не может быть реализована с помощью алгоритма (что и делает Пенроуз).




> Только НАОБОРОТ, размышляя о сознании, о его феноменах и ноуменах, АБСТРАГИРУЯСЬ от конкретных алгоритмов, можно понять цели, методы и способы реализации, которые потом уже АЛГОРИТМИЗИРУЮТСЯ введением соответствующей формальной системы ВНЕ РАМОК и представлений об абстрактных формальных системах.


Это и называется - программирование без знания фундамента, потому что алгоритмизировать сознание не получится.




> Далеко не каждый человек это умеет. Значит и для искусственного интеллекта это НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНАЯ задача.


Это необязательная задача для слабого ИИ. А для сильного (у которого есть сознание, понимание, квалиа, интуиция) - обязательная.

Или вы полагаете, что достаточно умные люди имеют в сознании неалгоритмическую часть, а те, что поглупее (или помоложе), не имеют?
Но очевидно, что неалгоритмические свойства не могут появиться при сочетании алгоритмов. Откуда же берётся неалгоритмичность, когда человек растёт и умнеет?


Лирическое отступление:

Что интересно, буддисты для доказательства безначальности сознания приводят похожие аргументы - формализованной и проработанной теории алгоритмов в буддизме нет, но ход мысли аналогичный, когда доказывается, что сознание не могло появиться в результате сочетания физических/материальных факторов.

Отсюда я делаю вывод, что, _возможно_, Пенроуз нащупал именно те свойства сознания, которые интересуют и буддизм.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Отсюда я делаю вывод, что, _возможно_, Пенроуз нащупал именно те свойства сознания, которые интересуют и буддизм.


Мне кажется, это опасный вывод.

В конце концов логика, с помощью которой рассуждал Пенроуз, тоже или неполная или противоречивая.

С т.з. Чандакрити (как я ее понял из коментария Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче), то, что  полученно в результате анализа, ложно.

----------

Pavel (03.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Karadur вслед за Пенроузом, утверждал, что нет возможности смоделировать ИИ в рамках существующей парадигмы.


Не надо только путать метод решения задачи с парадигмой. Если Вы готовы сформулировать парадигму сознания Пенроуза, то милости просим... В том-то и беда, что его парадигма сформулирована Karadur-ом: "сознание - это черный ящик" (не важно что).




> Возможно, потом придумают нечто более мощное, чем программирование.
> Рассуждать на эту тему как-то странно.


Не так уж и странно. В большинстве случаев при многократных попытках решить ту или иную задачу основным стимулирующим фактором к ее решению является рассмотрение вопроса о возможности на принципиальном уровне ее решения. Я бы даже сказал, что чаще всего глупо браться за решение задачи без уверенности на понятийном уровни возможности ее решения. Именно возможность такого решения рассматривается Пенроузом и Karadur вслед за ним как несостоятельная.

----------


## Pavel

> С т.з. Чандакрити (как я ее понял из коментария Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче), то, что  полученно в результате анализа, ложно.


Ну да... А Будда учил, что когда встретите человека, который будет говорить, что является моим учеником, слушал меня и понял меня, то не смейтесь над ним, а проанализируйте, насколько его слова соответствуют тем, что я говорил и укажите ему, если они не соответствуют моим или наоборот похвалите его, если таковые соответствуют. Будда явно учил ложным методам.  :Smilie: 

Я бы Ваше мнение обратил вот на то, с чего все началось и чем все закончилось:



> А чтобы доказать, что сильный ИИ построить нельзя, совсем необязательно определять сознание.


... как стояли на позиции, что для доказательства невозможности моделирования "черного ящика" не требуется представления о содержании "черного ящика", так и стоим. Такое бы упорство да в полезное русло...  :Smilie:  А Вы говорите, что так уж легко признать, что когда-нибудь появятся методы, но не программисткие.... - кому как, кому ничто уже и никогда не появится, так как все уже появилось в 1930 году, благодаря Геделю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

С Вами сложно спорить, Pavel  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Да чего там спорить, если с позиции буддизма ни одно устройство не может обладать чувствами ака сознанием, ибо не наделено страдательностью?
А кто против -- извольте доказать страдательность устройств. : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> есть ли хотя часть неконструктивного (несоставного и не обусловленного), вечного и неизменного в конструкции человеческого ума (сознания)? Если есть, то как она называется?


В уме есть алгоритм, но в алгоритме нет ума.

Непонимание этого и позволяет уподоблять ум арифмометру и автонавигатору, говорить об "умозрении электронного микроскопа" и изрекать всякую подобную благоглупость (т.е. путать ум с собственной шляпой).

Ум - просто ясность и осознавание; благодаря качеству ясности любой алгоритм может быть объектом его рассмотрения; благодаря качеству осознавания алгоритм понимается умом. Но сами эти качества - ясность и осознавание, - позволяющие уму создавать алгоритм и работать с ним как с объектом, не алгоритмизируются.

----------

Sergio (03.11.2010), Won Soeng (03.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да чего там спорить, если с позиции буддизма ни одно устройство не может обладать чувствами ака сознанием, ибо не наделено страдательностью?
> А кто против -- извольте доказать страдательность устройств. : )


Ну как же? Павел ведь объяснял нам, что есть "умозрящий микроскоп", а водитель машины "послушно следует командам своего автонавигатора". Значит, автонавигатора, по его мнению, "волит", раз пользователь его "слушается". А имеющий воление создает карму.
Какая карма у Вашего автонавигатора, Павел? пусть делает очистительные практки и почаще задумывается о смысле жизни. В следующем воплощении станет автопилотом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Или вы полагаете, что достаточно умные люди имеют в сознании неалгоритмическую часть, а те, что поглупее (или помоложе), не имеют?
> Но очевидно, что неалгоритмические свойства не могут появиться при сочетании алгоритмов. Откуда же берётся неалгоритмичность, когда человек растёт и умнеет?


Простите, Вы понимаете "неалгоритмичность" как "то, на что не способна МТ"?
А ведь классическая МТ на многое не способна, у нее нет устройств ввода, только предопределенное состояние на ленте. Меняем ленту--она реализует новый алгоритм. У человека есть органы чувств, т.е. возможен приток информации (хотя бы и готовых алгоритмов) извне.  Чем не источник "неалгоритмичности", при том, что эмбрион может быть вполне описуем, формализуем, алгоритмизуем...?
Или Вы можете привести примеры "неалгоритмичности" в поведении новорожденного, что-то кроме _способности вывести свойства ряда натуральных чисел_? Новорожденные этого не демонстрируют  :Wink:

----------

Pavel (04.11.2010), Won Soeng (03.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот, Сергей отлично написал. В уме есть алгоритмы, но в алгоритмах - нет ума.

Вопрос заключается в том, что за алгоритмы есть в уме, и есть ли в нем хоть что-нибудь, помимо тех самых алгоритмов.

Причем пока не будет предъявлено что-то конкретное из чего состоит ум, что не входит в понятие алгоритма - версия, что трансцендентный ум неалогоритмизируем равноценна версии того, что он непостижим (с чем, кстати, Пенроуз уже спорит)

Насчет того, что программирование это нечто большее чем инженерный навык - я бы попросил не путать прикладное программирование с научной деятельностью в области исследований компьютер сайнс.

Но в целом, мы удаляемся в достаточно бессмысленные дискуссии. 

Целевой вопрос заключался только в одном - можно ли считать доказанным невозможность смоделировать один конкретный процесс ума "понимание", если этот вопрос Пенроузом даже не затрагивался?

Я считаю, что нельзя. Более того, я знаю как смоделировать понимание и работаю над технической реализацией этого. И когда мне кто-то говорит, что понимание неалгоритмизируемо, я имею к такому человеку только один вопрос: что он называет пониманием? И если человек не может на этот вопрос ответить и не может как-то возразить или оспорить мое определение термина - я не принимаю его мнение в учет, как поверхностное и не имеющее отношение к делу.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я знаю как смоделировать понимание и работаю над технической реализацией этого.


А как смоделировать переживание вкуса, например, сладкого, Вы тоже знаете?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Я считаю, что нельзя. Более того, я знаю как смоделировать понимание и работаю над технической реализацией этого. И когда мне кто-то говорит, что понимание неалгоритмизируемо, я имею к такому человеку только один вопрос: что он называет пониманием? И если человек не может на этот вопрос ответить и не может как-то возразить или оспорить мое определение термина - я не принимаю его мнение в учет, как поверхностное и не имеющее отношение к делу.


А какое Ваше определние понимания?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как смоделировать переживание вкуса, например, сладкого, Вы тоже знаете?


Любое переживание, которое было бы значимо для искусственного интеллекта. Не вижу проблемы.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А какое Ваше определние понимания?


Понимание является ощущением, связанным с тем, что распознаваемые признаки ситуации укладываются в предсказываемое продолжение этой ситуации.

----------

Pavel (04.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Мне кажется, это опасный вывод.


Ну, точнее, это догадка. Логически этот вывод необоснован.
Я потому и написал, что это лирическое отступление, не связанное с основным предметом разговора.




> В конце концов логика, с помощью которой рассуждал Пенроуз, тоже или неполная или противоречивая.


Его рассуждения либо ошибочны, либо верны. В рамках формальной системы.
Сама формальная система может быть неполна, но это не отменяет верности доказательств.




> С т.з. Чандакрити (как я ее понял из коментария Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче), то, что  полученно в результате анализа, ложно.


Ложно с т.зр. абсолютной истины. Формальная логика позволяет делать правильные умозаключения, но они относительные, пустотные. 
Я думаю, что пустотность формальных систем (а они с т.зр. буддизма обязаны быть пустыми) проявляется в их неполноте в смысле Гёделя. Полная и непротиворечивая система была бы вещью в себе, которая самодостаточна и ни от чего не зависит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Любое переживание, которое было бы значимо для искусственного интеллекта. Не вижу проблемы.


Чего-то я не понимаю...
Переживание сладкого Вы можете смоделировать в себе - попробовав сладкое.
Можете смоделировать его во мне - дав мне отведать сахара.
И то и другое будет неким субъективным переживанием, ощущением вкуса.
И Вы полагаете, что возможно создать механическое (или электронное) устройство, которое будет испытывать такое же переживание?




> Понимание является ощущением


Это достойная мысль!
Итак, если алгоритмическая машина может иметь понимание, значит, она может иметь и ощущение - ощущение понимания.

(Ура! найдена живая шляпа!)

----------


## Karadur

> Простите, Вы понимаете "неалгоритмичность" как "то, на что не способна МТ"?


Да, в формальном смысле.




> А ведь классическая МТ на многое не способна, у нее нет устройств ввода, только предопределенное состояние на ленте.


Это и есть "устройство ввода" - формализованное и абстрактное, конечно, как и вся МТ. Почитайте любое описание МТ - там прямо будет говориться про устройство ввода. "Орган чувства" у МТ - это её считывающая головка.




> Меняем ленту--она реализует новый алгоритм. У человека есть органы чувств, т.е. возможен приток информации (хотя бы и готовых алгоритмов) извне.  Чем не источник "неалгоритмичности",


Не источник. Кобинация и суперпозиция алгоритмов, даже в случае, когда алгоритм меняется на ходу - это всё алгоритм. Если алгоритм изменяется неалгоритмично, то мы получаем неалгоритмичный процесс со всеми вытекающими последствиями невозможности моделирования его на компьютере.




> при том, что эмбрион может быть вполне описуем, формализуем, алгоритмизуем...?Или Вы можете привести примеры "неалгоритмичности" в поведении новорожденного, что-то кроме _способности вывести свойства ряда натуральных чисел_? Новорожденные этого не демонстрируют



http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=374

Тут надо понимать, что именно доказывает Пенроуз.

а) Он не доказывает, что _всё_ сознание неалгоритмично. Он доказывает, что _как минимум_ неалгоритмична _часть_ процессов в сознании. Этого достаточно, чтобы доказать невозможность моделирования _всего_ сознания на компьютере (т.е. невозможность сильного ИИ)
Неалгоримично ли _всё_ сознание - это повод для дальнейшей дискуссии.

б) Да, он доказывает неалгоритмичность на основе определённых примеров со свойствами натуральных чисел (кстати, не только). И этого вполне достаточно, потому что мы не доказываем неалгоритмичности _всего_ сознания.

в) Насчёт ребёнка, который не знает натуральных чисел. Да, Пенроуз доказывает фактически неалгоритмичность ума некоего зрелого математика.
Но если вы считаете, что с момента зиготы до зрелости человек полностью алгоритмичен, а потом вдруг у него появляется неалгоритмический процесс, то вам придётся объяснить, а как это происходит.

Неалгоритмичность не могла появиться из-за внутренних факторов, потому что они все, как вы предполагаете, полностью алгоритмичны.

Остаётся только вариант, что неалгоритмичность индуцирована извне, т.е. понимание и осознавание приходят снаружи в какой-то момент, а в самом уме их нет... Значит, у ребнка сперва алгоритмичное сознание, а потом вдруг в какой-то момент, в достаточно сознательном возрасте, оно приобретает фундаментально новое качество. Так получается?

----------


## Pavel

> Значит, автонавигатора, по его мнению, "волит", раз пользователь его "слушается". А имеющий воление создает карму.
> Какая карма у Вашего автонавигатора, Павел? пусть делает очистительные практки и почаще задумывается о смысле жизни. В следующем воплощении станет автопилотом.


Обожаю жуликов....  :Smilie: 

Автонавигатор не волит, а управляет. Зима управляет, заставляя тепло одеваться, карма управляет, не обладая волей и т.д. и т.п. А вот "слушаться" - это форма воления - "волен слушаться" или "волен не слушаться". Все остальные литературные изыски с целью коллективного соучастия в излечении ущемленного самолюбия обсуждению не подлежат.  :Smilie:  Не ищите единомышленников, а ищите правильное понимание.

----------

Won Soeng (04.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> В уме есть алгоритм, но в алгоритме нет ума.


Гениально. Аналогично в уме есть социальная составляющая, но в социуме нет ума. Пока ум являет собой лишь черный ящик, его нигде нет, ибо он не отличим от множества других черных ящиков. У Вас, надо полагать, все шляпы безумны, все строения и сооружения безумны, все приборы и алгоритмы безумны, как безумно Ваше же понимание, ибо в уме есть понимание, а в понимании нет ума. Как был "черный ящик ума", так он таковым у Вас и остается.




> Непонимание этого и позволяет уподоблять ум арифмометру и автонавигатору, говорить об "умозрении электронного микроскопа" и изрекать всякую подобную благоглупость (т.е. путать ум с собственной шляпой).


А нечего понимать. Есть тезис, который можно принимать или не принимать, но понимать здесь нечего. Более того, чтобы в дальнейшем хоть как-то предотвратить столь привычные для Вас фальсификации, сразу уточню: я Ваш этот тезис принимаю.




> Ум - просто ясность и осознавание; благодаря качеству ясности любой алгоритм может быть объектом его рассмотрения; благодаря качеству осознавания алгоритм понимается умом.


Ни о чем... О каком уме Вы говорите? Какие "любые алгоритмы" могут стать объектом рассмотрения ума червя? О каком еще качестве ума, который являет по Вашему же определению "просто ясность", алгоритм понимается или не понимается? Где в этой "просто ясности" хоть что-то, что ограничивает или обеспечивает понимание? Пустые слова ни о чем - о "просто ясности", которая по сути "сплошная неясность", один лишь прочно заваренный под аргоном "черный ящик" из нержавеющей стали.




> Но сами эти качества - ясность и осознавание, - позволяющие уму создавать алгоритм и работать с ним как с объектом, не алгоритмизируются.


Нет никакой "неалгоритмизированной просто ясности", а есть "непонятно как устроенная ясность", которая выдается за принципиально неалгоритмизированную. Удобный способ показать, что познал нечто до конца - это заявить, что дальше ничто ни на что не разделяется и не из чего не состоит, конец достигнут. Глупость несусветная в основе которой амбициозность.

----------

Won Soeng (04.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> А как смоделировать переживание вкуса, например, сладкого, Вы тоже знаете?


Проще пареной репы. Вам BTR на то и указывает, что если Вы не знаете как, но не в состоянии оспорить аргументированно его знание, то Ваша точка зрения о невозможности сделать то или иное действие просто не берется в расчет.

Это как тезис об отсутствии в алгоритме ума при условии отсутствия у Вас видения того, что же есть такое в уме, чего нет в алгоритме. Просто сотрясание воздуха, которое может возбуждать чью-то фантазию, а может и не возбуждать. Провозглашение или повторение догматических по форме принципов - это еще не демонстрация понимания.

----------

Won Soeng (04.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Но в целом, мы удаляемся в достаточно бессмысленные дискуссии.


Большинство из нас давно удалились в достаточно бессмысленные занятия, и ничего...., что уж тут сетовать на бессмысленные дискуссии.  :Smilie: 




> Целевой вопрос заключался только в одном - можно ли считать доказанным невозможность смоделировать один конкретный процесс ума "понимание", если этот вопрос Пенроузом даже не затрагивался?
> 
> Я считаю, что нельзя.


А возможно ли вообще доказать несуществование или невозможность возникновения? На самом деле вопрос не риторический, а принципиальный, подразумевающий под собой раскрытие метода такого доказательства.




> Более того, я знаю как смоделировать понимание и работаю над технической реализацией этого.


Статья, на которую Вы дали ссылку, очень хорошо показывает, что понимание может быть смоделировано еще миллионом способов, все из которых будут одинаково хороши для своей одной из миллиона парадигм. Или Вы готовы рассматривать понимание как некий сущностный процесс, обладающий независимыми от конструктора свойствами?

----------


## Pavel

> Понимание является ощущением, связанным с тем, что распознаваемые признаки ситуации укладываются в предсказываемое продолжение этой ситуации.


Я обычно еще ввожу две градации понимания: знание и вера, которые отличаются количественно уровнем ощущения (переживания) понимания. Понимание на уровне знания и понимание на уровне веры.

----------


## Pavel

> (Ура! найдена живая шляпа!)


А я Вам давно говорил, хотите найти разницу между умом и шляпой, так ищите живое или одушевленное. Не можете, так будете обнаруживать своим умом "живые шляпы". Поэтому, когда Вы беретесь обсуждать ум или сознание, то не путайте его с живым умом и живым сознанием. Научитесь отличать живое от не живого, тогда все придет в порядок.

----------


## Pavel

> Если алгоритм изменяется неалгоритмично, то мы получаем неалгоритмичный процесс со всеми вытекающими последствиями невозможности моделирования его на компьютере.


Именно по этой причине Вас и просят уже неоднократно привести примеры неалгоритмичных изменений сознания (ума), но Вы смело уходите от ответа.

Попробую тогда спросить у Вас ответ на такой вопрос:
карма представляет собой алгоритм или неалгоритмична?



> Значит, у ребнка сперва алгоритмичное сознание, а потом вдруг в какой-то момент, в достаточно сознательном возрасте, оно приобретает фундаментально новое качество. Так получается?


А Вы перестаньте неосознанно смущать себя словом "фундаментальное", отбросьте его, и тогда легко ответите на свой же вопрос утвердительно - да, с течением времени сознание ребенка как и сознание взрослого человека обретает новые качества, которые позволяют нам распознавать и классифицировать различные формы сознаний, а так же давать им имена. 

Если Вам скажут, что у Вас "сознание ребенка", то это вызовет вполне предсказуемое переживание. Если Вам скажут, что у Вас сознание неординарного математика, то и это вызовет у Вас определенное переживание. Если Вы будете внимательны к своим переживаниям, то легко алгоритмизируете процесс понимания, процесс удовлетворения, процесс отрицания, процесс приятия или процесс неприятия, процесс узнавания, процесс различения, процесс ощущения.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.11.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Именно по этой причине Вас и просят уже неоднократно привести примеры неалгоритмичных изменений сознания (ума), но Вы смело уходите от ответа.


Общая идея тут уже была разжёвана многократно.
А за конкретными примерами - к Пенроузу, я здесь его доказательство и детальные рассуждения воспроизводить не буду. Я потому и говорю, что если хотите продолжать спор, то изучите математический язык, формализм Гедёля, теорию алгоритмов, т.е. овладейте предметной областью.

Вы спорите с утверждениями, смысл которых, судя по всему, не до конца понимаете. Соответственно, я не могу и не хочу дискутировать - для дискуссии мне надо объяснить вам теорию, а вы не хотите, да и я не гожусь для этого.




> да, с течением времени сознание ребенка как и сознание взрослого человека обретает новые качества, которые позволяют нам распознавать и классифицировать различные формы сознаний, а так же давать им имена.


Это всё правильно, но не имеет отношения к тезису из моего прошлого письма.




> Если Вы будете внимательны к своим переживаниям, то легко алгоритмизируете процесс понимания, процесс удовлетворения, процесс отрицания, процесс приятия или процесс неприятия, процесс узнавания, процесс различения, процесс ощущения.


Это не алгоритмизация. Опять отсылаю вас к чтению базовых трудов по теории алгоритмов (если у вас, конечно, есть такое желание).




> Попробую тогда спросить у Вас ответ на такой вопрос:
> карма представляет собой алгоритм или неалгоритмична?


Я не знаю. Подозреваю, что нет. Но это абсолютно неважно для данной дискуссии.

----------


## Aion

Измерение «коллективного интеллекта» оказалось возможным

----------


## Pavel

> А за конкретными примерами - к Пенроузу, я здесь его доказательство и детальные рассуждения воспроизводить не буду.


Не надо, ведь я просил примеры, а не детальные рассуждения. Примеров не будет. Почему?

Ответ напрашивается сам собой: потому что



> Я не знаю.

----------


## Pavel

> Измерение «коллективного интеллекта» оказалось возможным





> Авторы исследования подчеркивают два наиболее важных, на их взгляд, вывода. Первый — доказанное существование этакого коллективного сознательного, коллективной разумности, которая, наподобие индивидуального интеллекта, предопределяет потенциал коллектива. И второй — что ее можно и нужно оценивать объективно. Эти оценки можно и нужно использовать при планировании управленческих акций: кого разогнать, а кого свести вместе. И если второй вывод заинтересует политиков и управленцев (работоспособный коллектив это такой, где присутствуют восприимчивые персоны, женщины или мужчины, а начальник, дав задание, самоустраняется вместе со своим доминированием), то первый станет областью интересов академической, экспериментальной науки.


Первый вывод не отличается новизной, но демонстрирует проникновение давно разрабатываемых в психологии животных идей из раздела психологии стада в осмысление поведенческих особенностей человека. Буддистам может быть было бы полезно, если бы они были готовы рассматривать коллективное сознание.

----------


## Flex

> водитель машины "послушно следует командам своего автонавигатора". Значит, автонавигатора, по его мнению, "волит", раз пользователь его "слушается".


Навигатор лишь читает последовательность действий, а водитель принимает их к сведению. Я еще не слышал, что хоть один водитель учинил ДТП из-за того, что корявый навигатор дал ему команду повернуть. Водитель определяет адекватность рекомендаций техники, а не техника требует выполнять приказ прямо и без дум.

Добавлю, что задача черного ящика решается путем создания АЛГОРИТМА, который при входных параметрах дает результат схожий с решением самого ящика, но не вычисленный, а "записаный" при анализе черного ящика. Тот, кто может проанализировать ум во всех возможных состояниях, при любом вероятном наборе знаний - получит ИИ, моделируемый на компьютере.

----------


## Karadur

> Не надо, ведь я просил примеры, а не детальные рассуждения. Примеров не будет. Почему?


Потому что цепочка рассуждений достаточно длинная. К тому же там математические символы. Понимание рассуждений Пенроуза требует знания основ высшей математики.

Книги Пенроуза можно найти в интернете, рекомендую "Тени Разума" - там и обоснование, и подборка критических возражений от других учёных, на которые отвечает Пенроуз.

----------


## Pavel

> Потому что цепочка рассуждений достаточно длинная.


Не нужна длинная цепочка рассуждений, а нужны примеры. Вот пример навигатора (на море он зовется карт-плоттер) - это прибор, который полностью алгоритмизирован, при этом дает совершенно верное, более точное чем визуальное человеческое, определение местоположения судна, что позволяет слепо повиноваться его показаниям при движения судна в тумане или иных условиях отсутствия видимости. Это пример реализации ума в приборе или, как Вы любите, в алгоритме.  :Smilie: 

Еще более наглядным является факт, что космический корабль челночного типа без участия пилота выполняет задачу полета в космос и посадки, а вот без приборов (ИИ) человек на таком корабле выполнить данную задачу ни один не может. Вот такой парадокс "превосходства" сильного ума над слабым ИИ мы наблюдаем в решении практической задачи отечественного авиастроения. Таким же образом дело обстоит и с современным самолетом - он летает хоть и по воле пилота, но не благодаря ему или его разуму. Скорее пилот является неким волевым придатком самостоятельно функционирующего разума самолета.

----------


## Flex

> Потому что цепочка рассуждений достаточно длинная. К тому же там математические символы. Понимание рассуждений Пенроуза требует знания основ высшей математики.


Мои знания достаточны. Я желаю видеть пруфлинк.

----------


## Flex

> Потому что цепочка рассуждений достаточно длинная. К тому же там математические символы. Понимание рассуждений Пенроуза требует знания основ высшей математики.


Прочитайте, здесь не нужно знаний высшей математики.

----------


## Karadur

> Мои знания достаточны. Я желаю видеть пруфлинк.


Я же в предыд. письме привёл название книги.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, Пенроуз доказывает фактически неалгоритмичность ума некоего зрелого математика.
> Но если вы считаете, что с момента зиготы до зрелости человек полностью алгоритмичен, а потом вдруг у него появляется неалгоритмический процесс, то вам придётся объяснить, а как это происходит.
> 
> Неалгоритмичность не могла появиться из-за внутренних факторов, потому что они все, как вы предполагаете, полностью алгоритмичны.
> 
> Остаётся только вариант, что неалгоритмичность индуцирована извне, т.е. понимание и осознавание приходят снаружи в какой-то момент, а в самом уме их нет... Значит, у ребнка сперва алгоритмичное сознание, а потом вдруг в какой-то момент, в достаточно сознательном возрасте, оно приобретает фундаментально новое качество. Так получается?


Новое--да, но я бы не сказал, что фундаментально новое.
Мы расходимся в понимании поведения взрослого человека.
По-Вашему, это нечто "неалгоритмическое".
По-моему, это совокупность "центров оптимизации", каждый из которых реализует эвристику вида "анализируй твои ощущения X и подбирай ответную реакцию Y, которая должна увеличить твою приспособленность".  Неадекватно функционирующий компонент оттесняется и отмирает, адекватный--усиливается, усложняется, размножается. Поведение всей совокупности будет сложным, не алгоритмическим в смысле классической МТ (потому, что есть обучение и взаимодействие с объектами обучения), но и не "неалгоритмическим" в смысле квантовом/пенроузном/трансцедентном.

----------


## Flex

И, да. Мне не приходилось слышать о квантовых эффектах в нервной системе человека. Исходя из этого могу заключить, что квантовый компьютер не применим для ИИ.

----------


## Karadur

> Прочитайте, здесь не нужно знаний высшей математики.


Я всё это знаю; что вы хотели этим сказать?
Из того, что мы обсуждаем, фальсифицируется утверждение, что можно построить сильный искуственный интеллект. И опровержение находит Пенроуз.
Пенроуз, в свою очередь, может ошибаться, но не на уровне контраргументов в этом треде.

----------


## Flex

Его ошибка уже приведена в этом треде.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И опровержение находит Пенроуз.
> Пенроуз, в свою очередь, может ошибаться, но не на уровне контраргументов в этом треде.


Так он доказал? Или высказал мнение?
"Тени разума" не нашел, но читал когда-то "Новый ум". Там много риторических вопросов и восклицаний вида "По моему, мне кажется, что мозг...". Автор приводит примеры с картинками, и высказывает свое мнение...

----------


## Karadur

> И, да. Мне не приходилось слышать о квантовых эффектах в нервной системе человека. Исходя из этого могу заключить, что квантовый компьютер не применим для ИИ.


Квантовый компьютер (теоретический, т.к. практический ещё не построен) не мощнее в алгоритмическом смысле, чем обычный. И не слабее.

Рассуждения Пенроуза о квантовой природе сознания не имеют прямого отношения к его доказательству неалгоритмичности сознания. Это уже гипотеза, развитие идеи.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чего-то я не понимаю...
> Переживание сладкого Вы можете смоделировать в себе - попробовав сладкое.
> Можете смоделировать его во мне - дав мне отведать сахара.
> И то и другое будет неким субъективным переживанием, ощущением вкуса.
> И Вы полагаете, что возможно создать механическое (или электронное) устройство, которое будет испытывать такое же переживание?
> 
> 
> Это достойная мысль!
> Итак, если алгоритмическая машина может иметь понимание, значит, она может иметь и ощущение - ощущение понимания.
> ...


Насчет достойной мысли Вы тоже видимо недопоняли. 
Понимание - это одна из разновидностей ощущения. Конкретнее это то ощущение которое сопровождается удовлетворением, может возникать мысль "все происходит как и ожидается, все понятно"

Что касается переживания вкуса - это обычное распознавание (когнитивная способность). Несомненно химический анализитор будет индицировать определенные признаки, которые будут связаны в системе с группой, о которой помимо химических признаков будет известно, что это "сладость".

Если Вы полагаете, что у Вас или у меня в мозгу происходит что-то другое - предложите это к обсуждению.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут надо понимать, что именно доказывает Пенроуз.
> 
> а) Он не доказывает, что всё сознание неалгоритмично. Он доказывает, что как минимум неалгоритмична часть процессов в сознании. Этого достаточно, чтобы доказать невозможность моделирования всего сознания на компьютере (т.е. невозможность сильного ИИ)
> Неалгоримично ли всё сознание - это повод для дальнейшей дискуссии.
> 
> б) Да, он доказывает неалгоритмичность на основе определённых примеров со свойствами натуральных чисел (кстати, не только). И этого вполне достаточно, потому что мы не доказываем неалгоритмичности всего сознания.
> 
> в) Насчёт ребёнка, который не знает натуральных чисел. Да, Пенроуз доказывает фактически неалгоритмичность ума некоего зрелого математика.
> Но если вы считаете, что с момента зиготы до зрелости человек полностью алгоритмичен, а потом вдруг у него появляется неалгоритмический процесс, то вам придётся объяснить, а как это происходит.
> ...


Ура, спасибо, Вы сделали мне подарок  :Smilie: 



> Он доказывает, что как минимум неалгоритмична часть процессов в сознании.


На самом деле укажите точно, где и как он это доказал. Все его доказательства говорят лишь о том, что есть некоторый процесс, который В ЕГО ОПИСАНИИ (Пенроуза) НЕ ЗАВЕРШАЕТСЯ (не может завершиться) на МТ. То есть, процесс алгоритмизируется хотя бы предложенным им способом, НО ОН НЕ МОЖЕТ ЗАВЕРШИТЬСЯ по причине того, что ПРЕДЛОЖЕННЫЙ ПЕНРОУЗОМ АЛГОРИТМ (!!!) оперирует бесконечной последовательностью.

Однако, как же данную задачу решает зрелый математик? Пенроуз не пытается алгоритмизировать процесс, который использует для решения задачи зрелый математик.

ОН ПРОСТО НЕ ПЫТАЕТСЯ, потому что не верит, что способен на это. То есть для Пенроуза эта задача ОДИНАКОВО невыполнима как МТ так и математиком. 

Он лишь ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕТ наличие какого-нибудь непознанного процесса, ответственного за это. 

С каких пор предположения стали считаться доказательством?

Karadur, для того чтобы обсуждать этот вопрос, к сожалению недостаточно основ высшей математики (а здесь они наверняка есть у каждого, за редкими исключениями). Чтобы обсуждать этот вопрос нужно помимо знания высшей математики обладать как минимум способностью наблюдать возникновение озарений и исчезновений озарений, чтобы рассмотреть, что же представляют эти озарения, а не фантазировать моменты сознания при объективной редукции в суперпозиции триллионов наноканальцев в нейронах. При том, что те же самые наноканальцы есть не только в нейронах, но во всех мембранах всех живых клеток, а так же в практически всех без исключениях полупроводниках.

Идея у Пенроуза, конечно, прикольная - притянуть за уши к мозгу квантовую механику и показать, где же наконец живет Бог, Душа или что-то еще. 

Но, к сожалению, это только мнение Пенроуза. Не доказанное, но очень страстно влекущее (его и некоторых его последователей)

Вся цепочка рассуждений Пенроуза, увы, ущербна.

1. Если бы мозг был машиной Тьюринга, он бы производил много-много вычислений
2. Представим себе некий компьютер, который общается с мудрецами на китайском языке (пример Серла о китайской комнате)
3. Мудрец незнающий китайского быстро-быстро выполняет все операции, которые выполняет комьпьютер - но он не обретает понимания дискуссии (здесь есть логическая ошибка - о том, что не обретает понимания - суггестия, неявное предположение, опирающееся на якобы здравый смысл, на самом деле - подмена понятия)
4. Дальше опираясь на собственное заблуждение Пенроуз начинает пытаться продемонстрировать, что действительно, он не может себе представить ни одного алгоритма, выводящего суждения в тех же условиях, что и математики. И переводит все В УПРОЩЕННУЮ плоскость формальных вычислений. То есть он не рассматривает реальных алгоритмов, а "бьет в одну точку" рассматривая только СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ (не обязательность) невычислимых алгоритмов.
5. Таким образом, все приводимые примеры Пенроуза, это все равно что бить палкой воду пытаясь ударить луну.

Вы все еще желаете продолжать дискуссию?
Тогда давайте начнем с того, что Вы предложите определение сознания или понимания, которые НЕ ВОЗМОЖНО, А НАВЕРНЯКА требуют невычислимых алгоритмов.

Иначе Вы просто уводите разговор в сторону проверки банальных и ничего не значащих рассуждений, имеющих в своей основе ОШИБОЧНУЮ предпосылку.

Опровергните замечание о недоказанности того, что мудрец на счетах повторяя вычисления предположительно понимающего компьютера не обретает необходимого понимания.
Вы можете сомневаться в этом, но сомнения - не являются опровержением.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> На самом деле укажите точно, где и как он это доказал. Все его доказательства говорят лишь о том, что есть некоторый процесс, который В ЕГО ОПИСАНИИ (Пенроуза) НЕ ЗАВЕРШАЕТСЯ (не может завершиться) на МТ. То есть, процесс алгоритмизируется хотя бы предложенным им способом, НО ОН НЕ МОЖЕТ ЗАВЕРШИТЬСЯ по причине того, что ПРЕДЛОЖЕННЫЙ ПЕНРОУЗОМ АЛГОРИТМ (!!!) оперирует бесконечной последовательностью.


Простите, но получается, что вы также не понимаете (или просто не знаете) теории алгоритмов на фундаментальном уровне и описания МТ.
Процесс, который не может завершиться на МТ, и называется невычислимым. Невычислимый - значит, не завершается.




> Вы все еще желаете продолжать дискуссию?


Нет, я вынужден буду подождать, пока вы достаточно вникните в теорию.




> 4. Дальше опираясь на собственное заблуждение Пенроуз начинает пытаться продемонстрировать, что действительно, он не может себе представить ни одного алгоритма,


Это не его представления. Это доказанная невычислимая задача. Ещё раз отсылаю к теории алгоритмов и классам невычислимых задач. Вообще, задач, которых принципиально нельзя решить с помощью алгоритмов (и, следовательно, компьютеров) - бесконечное множество.
Пенроуз рассматривает некоторые из них и этого вполне достаточно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, а насчет озарений, я сделаю Вам подарок.

Озарение это достаточно простой процесс, что бы про него не считали некоторые математики или даже буддисты.

Только для того чтобы его понять, нужно рассматривать именно озарения, начиная с самых простых.

Вы знаете, что такое загадки? Как человек (ребенок) разгадывает загадки, еще не зная на них ответа?

Это как подбирать ключ к замку. Есть замок, есть несколько ключей. Ключи перебираются, наконец какой-то подходит.

Что такое два кольца, два конца - посередине гвоздик? Да все что угодно! Но вот же они - ножницы! Загадывающий имеет в виду что-то вполне конкретное.

Нужно просто найти, что подходит под описание. 

Человеческий мозг в отличие от абстрактной машины тьюринга очень хорошо умеет решать задачи обобщения (которая вполне себе алгоритмическая, только требует очень больших, НО КОНЕЧНЫХ объемов вычисления)

Если даже математику для вывода какого-либо суждения требуются сначала годы обучения, а потом годы сосредоточенного поиска нужной комбинации свойств, то что говорить об одномерной машине Тьюринга, которой просто для сопоставления нескольких тысяч свойств (человеческий мозг это производит тысячами за несколько секунд, поскольку одновременно может запускать миллионы ансамблей, приводящих или не приводящих к устойчивому состоянию - идее)  требуется миллиарды операций чтения-сравнения-перехода. Иначе говоря, на то, что требуется мозгу при сопоставлении нескольких комбинаций в шахматной партии или в кубике рубика в течение нескольких секунд, процессору, выполняющему 10 миллиардов операций в секунду может требоваться несколько тысяч секунд. 

Моделирование коры головного мозга на современном суперкомпьютере с достаточной точностью (без отбрасывания каких-либо процессов, по причине неизвестности, какие процессы важны, а какие нет), требует десятков тысяч процессоров и то, одна секунда работы коры мозга моделируется в течение нескольких часов.

Далее, то, что утверждает Пенроуз, называется беспричинностью, индетерминизмом (т.е. должны возникать и наблюдаться события в головном мозгу, не следующие из явного набора причин).

Хотя технически мы знаем системы (помимо квантовых, хотя и в них полного индетерминизма не наблюдается, волновые процессы суперпозиции мы умеем рассчитывать, Пенроузу даже пришлось помимо обычной редукции квантового состояния придумать собственный вид редукции, возникающих по каким-то объективным причинам самого этого квантового состояния) имеющие строго невычислимые точки бифуркации в фазовом пространстве параметров, даже эти состояния мы вполне умеем моделировать и вычислять (пусть и огромными объемами вычислений)

К сожалению, теперь недостаточно знать основы высшей математики. Нужно еще как минимум знать основы теории хаоса, фрактальной математики, синергетики.

Математические методы, применяемые в этих областях еще очень незрелы, и подобны скорее тем методам, которые древний человек применял в отношении натуральных чисел. Была понятна операция сложения, операция вычитания и операция сравнения больше, меньше или равно. Об умножении, а тем более о делении даже речи не могло идти. Задача распределения решалась строго вычитанием и сравнением, а умножение как таковое было не слишком востребовано (поэтому не осознавалась и задача деления)

Пример абстрактный, но точно показывающий на способности "зрелых математиков" решать задачу хотя бы  обобщения аттракторов.
Это, простите, не интегралы щелкать. Класс задачи на порядок выше.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Простите, но получается, что вы также не понимаете (или просто не знаете) теории алгоритмов на фундаментальном уровне и описания МТ.
> Процесс, который не может завершиться на МТ, и называется невычислимым. Невычислимый - значит, не завершается.


Я не понял этой Вашей ремарки. Давайте Вы все же для начала допустите, что общаетесь как минимум с равным по знаниям и способностям, а возможно даже понимающим несколько больше, чем Вы и перестанете надеяться на то, что я испугаюсь и убегу учить что-то, что Вы сами назвать не можете, но при этом захнычу, что я чего-то непонимаю?

Невычислимый - это значит что ЗАДАННЫЙ алгоритм не может завершиться.
Вероятно не алгоритмизируемый - значит НЕИЗВЕСТЕН ни один алгоритм, который мог бы завершиться.
Неалгоритмизируемы - значит ДОКАЗАНА ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНАЯ НЕВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ обнаружения завершающегося алгоритма. 

Пенроуз доказывает невычислимость ПЕРЕЧИСЛЕННЫХ им алгоритмов и делает ОБОБЩЕНИЕ о том, что алгоритмы, оперирующие ТЕМ ЖЕ НАБОРОМ ОПЕРАЦИЙ так же будут невычислимыми. Этого достаточно, чтобы утверждать, что УКАЗАННЫМ НАБОРОМ ОПЕРАЦИЙ нельзя построить вычислимый алгоритм. Но этого недостаточно, чтобы доказать, что необходимый алгоритм не обнаружится при использовании ДРУГОГО набора операций. 


Надеюсь эта разница понятна?

Еще раз, операции, которые являются формальными возникают по причине определенных целей и на основе определенных свойств операндов.

Использование операций в вычислениях для достижения свойств - это один класс алгоритмов.

Вывод новых операций в вычисления на основе необходимых свойств - это другой класс алгоритмов. И этот класс алгоритмов не рассматривается ни Гёделем, ни Пенроузом

Давайте сделаем так. Вы можете определить алгоритм вывода операции деления из известных операций сложения, вычитания и сравнения?

У Вас есть конечная цель. У каждого члена общины должно получиться равное количество яблок из кучи. Вы понимаете, что если бы сложили все распределенные яблоки получили бы то самое число, которое у Вас есть.

Вы можете представить алгоритм, который определит операцию деления на основе известных Вам операций сложения, вычитания и сравнения?

Можете ли Вы обобщить свойства такой операции? Можете ли Вы получить несколько разновидностей алгоритма, приводящим к одним и тем же конечным результатам?

Можете ли Вы в дополнение вывести операцию умножения?
Можете ли Вы так же вывести новый класс дробных чисел и определить его свойства, как связанные с выведенной операцией деления?

Можете ли Вы доказать, что совершенный Вами вывод невозможно алгоритмизировать? То есть не результаты, а сам процесс, которым Вы воспользуетесь?

----------

Pavel (05.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (04.11.2010), Монферран (23.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не его представления. Это доказанная невычислимая задача. Ещё раз отсылаю к теории алгоритмов и классам невычислимых задач. Вообще, задач, которых принципиально нельзя решить с помощью алгоритмов (и, следовательно, компьютеров) - бесконечное множество.
> Пенроуз рассматривает некоторые из них и этого вполне достаточно.


Выходит, что это Вы как раз не знаете теории алгоритмов в современном ее представлении. Вы подзастряли примерно в 40-х годах ХХ века.

Взгляды с тех пор несколько пересмотрены и в существенной степени на это повлияло определение нечеткой логики и реляционной математики.

Теперь уже известно, что суждения "истина" и "ложь" - это не окончательные цели формальных выводов, а просто сокращенный класс отношений сокращенного набора свойств. И формальные операторы и кванторы вывода теперь сами по себе стали выводимыми, а не формально заданными.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Я не понял этой Вашей ремарки. Давайте Вы все же для начала допустите, что общаетесь как минимум с равным по знаниям и способностям, а возможно даже понимающим несколько больше, чем Вы и перестанете надеяться на то, что я испугаюсь и убегу учить что-то, что Вы сами назвать не можете, но при этом захнычу, что я чего-то непонимаю?


Я не сомневаюсь, что вы _способны_ понять теорию алгоритмов. И вполне допускаю, что вы изучаете сложную математику. Вы строите сильный ИИ, а мне приходилось делать только слабый  :Smilie: 

Но вы делали и продолжаете делать утверждения, из которых следует, что вы не знаете определения МТ и неких основ теории. А в этой дискуссии важны именно основы.




> Невычислимый - это значит что ЗАДАННЫЙ алгоритм не может завершиться.


Нет, это значит, что нельзя построить МТ для вычисления задачи. Например, см. "проблема останова" или "halting problem".




> Неалгоритмизируемы - значит ДОКАЗАНА ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНАЯ НЕВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ обнаружения завершающегося алгоритма.


Да. И в теории алгоритмов это то же самое, что вычислимость задачи.




> Пенроуз доказывает невычислимость ПЕРЕЧИСЛЕННЫХ им алгоритмов и делает ОБОБЩЕНИЕ о том, что алгоритмы, оперирующие ТЕМ ЖЕ НАБОРОМ ОПЕРАЦИЙ так же будут невычислимыми.


Пенроуз не доказывает в этой части своих рассуждений ничего нового, он просто пересказал (может, немного в модифицированной форме) проблему останова.




> Этого достаточно, чтобы утверждать, что УКАЗАННЫМ НАБОРОМ ОПЕРАЦИЙ нельзя построить вычислимый алгоритм.


Нет, там доказано, что вообще нет никакого алгоритма. Потому что там рассматриваются *любые* возможные алгоритмы.




> Надеюсь эта разница понятна?


То есть вы хотите сказать, что проблема останова на самом деле разрешима с помощью МТ? Это фурор.




> Вывод новых операций в вычисления на основе необходимых свойств - это другой класс алгоритмов. И этот класс алгоритмов не рассматривается ни Гёделем, ни Пенроузом


Повторю, там рассматриваются *все возможные алгоритмы*. Это доказательство в самом общем виде. И это не оспаривает никто из критиков Пенроуза - они там давят на другое.




> Давайте сделаем так. Вы можете определить алгоритм вывода операции деления из известных операций сложения, вычитания и сравнения?


Деление A на B определяется так, что надо найти такое C, чтобы B * C = A
А умножение определяется через сложение. И что?




> Можете ли Вы доказать, что совершенный Вами вывод невозможно алгоритмизировать? То есть не результаты, а сам процесс, которым Вы воспользуетесь?


Не уверен, что смогу это доказать лично я. Может быть, и можно алгоритмизировать.

----------


## Karadur

> Выходит, что это Вы как раз не знаете теории алгоритмов в современном ее представлении. Вы подзастряли примерно в 40-х годах ХХ века.


Её фундамент не поменялся.




> Взгляды с тех пор несколько пересмотрены и в существенной степени на это повлияло определение нечеткой логики и реляционной математики.


Все эти усовершенствования не отменяют теоремы Гёделя и фундаментальных ограничений, которые накладывает теория на абстрактную МТ и на физические компьютеры.

Машина на нечёткой логике не обладает бОльшей вычислительной мощью, чем МТ, а значит, полностью попадает под все ограничения.

Напомню и подчеркну, что речь идёт о невозможности сделать сильный ИИ на современных компьютерах.

Сам Пенроуз не отрицает, что когда-то могут появиться компьютеры, основанные на других физических принципах, "неалгоритмичные", или с вычислительной мощностью выше, чем МТ. Но пока не видно даже предпосылок к этому.




> Теперь уже известно, что суждения "истина" и "ложь" - это не окончательные цели формальных выводов, а просто сокращенный класс отношений сокращенного набора свойств. И формальные операторы и кванторы вывода теперь сами по себе стали выводимыми, а не формально заданными.


Уже усиленная форма теоремы Гёделя не опрерирует истинностью или ложью.

----------


## Pavel

> Повторю, там рассматриваются *все возможные алгоритмы*.


От того, что кто-то укажет на что-то и назовет это нечто "все", оно всем не станет. Повторные указания на это же с повторным тем же наименованием - это капризы.

----------


## Pavel

> Мои знания достаточны.


Вы, видимо еще не поняли метод формирования суждения о недостаточности знаний - тот, кто не согласен или сомневается, по определению не обладает достаточными знаниями, ибо в качестве необходимого условия выступает согласие. Так что Вы не обладаете достаточными знаниями ПО УСЛОВИЮ ЗАДАЧИ о рассмотрении вопроса относительно достаточности Ваших знаний.

У математиков очень распространены такие суждения. Вот очень простой пример:

- Какова сумма всех членов бесконечного ряда состоящего из последовательности 1 и -1? 

- Ответ: сумма посчитана быть не может ПО ПРИЧИНЕ, что ряд не сходящийся. 

- Вопрос: а что такое не сходящийся ряд? 

- А это тот ряд, сумма всех членов которого не может быть посчитана. (по определению)

И математику плевать, что с точки зрения его же формальной математической логики на первый вопрос он отвечает "не по причине", а ПО ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЮ, как и плевать, что тремя разными способами без каких-либо нарушений его же формальной математической логики находятся три различных суммы в виде конечных чисел (0; 1/2; 1).  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> От того, что кто-то укажет на что-то и назовет это нечто "все", оно всем не станет.


В том рассуждении рассматриваются все возможные алгоритмы, которые могут вычислить (т.е. решить) поставленную задачу. И рассматриваются свойства множества всех этих алгоритмов. И дальше выясняется, что множество - пустое. Т.е. нет такого алгоритма.
Это известное доказательство, ему много десятков лет. 

С чем вы спорите? Если вы не понимаете вопроса, зачем вы спорите? Хотите опровергнуть доказанные математические истины?

----------


## Karadur

> Так он доказал? Или высказал мнение?
> "Тени разума" не нашел, но читал когда-то "Новый ум". Там много риторических вопросов и восклицаний вида "По моему, мне кажется, что мозг...". Автор приводит примеры с картинками, и высказывает свое мнение...


Дело в том, что несмотря на то, что Пенроуз пытается изложить идеи в популярной форме и пишет, что его книга будет понятна нематематику, в его рассуждениях довольно много математики, и надо знать некоторые  фундаментальные теории и методологию, чтобы на достаточном уровне понимать то, что он пишет, и критиковать его.

Для данного треда и форума теория Пенроуза интересна тем, что она затрагивает вопросы сознания.

Но критика в этом треде, к сожалению, опирается на элементарное незнание или непонимание того, о чём, собственно, говорит Пенроуз. Существенные возражения он собрал в книге "Тени разума" и ответил на них, можно найти и другие аргументы/контраргументы в интернете, если интересно.

----------


## Karadur

> У математиков очень распространены такие суждения. Вот очень простой пример:
> 
> - Какова сумма всех членов бесконечного ряда состоящего из последовательности 1 и -1?
> 
> - Ответ: сумма посчитана быть не может ПО ПРИЧИНЕ, что ряд не сходящийся.
> 
> - Вопрос: а что такое не сходящийся ряд?
> 
> - А это тот ряд, сумма всех членов которого не может быть посчитана. (по определению)


Откуда вы вязли эту чушь?.. Возьмите учебник и посмотрите, как доказывается несходимость рядов. А заодно и определение пределов и сходимости.

Данный ряд не сходится потому, что он не удовлетворяет необходимому условию сходимости - есть такая теорема.

----------


## Pavel

> Идея у Пенроуза, конечно, прикольная - притянуть за уши к мозгу квантовую механику и показать, где же наконец живет Бог, Душа или что-то еще.


Да, это корень идеи.




> Опровергните замечание о недоказанности того, что мудрец на счетах повторяя вычисления предположительно понимающего компьютера не обретает необходимого понимания.


BTR, спасибо огромное. Отличная мысль. и прекрасный способ для раскрытия понимания каждого. 

Вы, как мне показалось делаете акцент на слове "предположительно". Возможно, это правильное действие, чтобы не загонять в угол собеседника и не заставлять его просто огрызаться. Давайте попредполагаем... Однако, понимая, что никто особенно в своих предположениях в эту сторону двигаться не собирается, а лишь, воспользовавшись той слабиной, которую Вы умышленно заложили в слове "предположительно", то откликнусь я и вот в каком новом ракурсе.

Давайте я слегка модернизирую акценты в Вашем предположении, чтобы на его примере раскрыть свое видение. И смещение акцента я сделаю путем упразднения слова "предположительно" (оно не работает, раз требуется опровержение), и добавляются ковычки к слову "компьютер".

Вот как в моем варианте теперь выглядит вопрос:

Опровергните замечание о недоказанности того, что мудрец на счетах повторяя вычисления понимающего "компьютера" не обретает необходимого понимания.

Чтобы было на базе чего опровергать, дам ход рассуждений, на основании которого и возникает требуемое опровержения суждения. Вот как оно возникает:
1) Любой будущий мудрец или математик не рождается с пониманием компьютера, а становится таковым в результате процесса становления (обучения и обретения знаний о...);
2) Любой процесс обучения и обретения знаний представляет собой последовательность действий по сбору и обобщению информации о предмете изучения или предмете обретенных знаний;
3) Любой процесс накопления знаний и перехода их в новое качество (понимание) представляет собой процесс практического личного переживания в процессе имитации алгоритма функционирования исследуемого объекта. Другими словами математик становится математиком в результате накопления многочисленных переживаний истинности решений огромного числа задач методами математики;
4) Имитация на счетах действий "компьютера" (алгоритмизированных вычислений) - это способ проверки на уровне переживаний методов и способностей "компьютера" решать тот или иной набор вычислительных задач;
5) Практикуя имитационный метод воспроизведения действий компьютера по решению задач (обретению ощущения истинности в решении), человек делает шаг к формированию сознания математика или мудреца, и одновременно к формированию у себя необходимое компьютеру понимание, становится "мозговым придатком" некой думающей машины. Так дело обстоит в реально замкнутой системе взаимозависимого возникновения компьютера и математика до тех пор, пока либо компьютер, либо математик не проявят инициативу по выходу за рамки этой системы взаимоотношений. Другими словами, если человек общается лишь с компьютером, то он обретет лишь его мышление, а компьютер обретет лишь мышление человека, с ним общающегося. Если это математик, то "компьютер" будет представлять собой лишь набор математических алгоритмов вычисления. Если компьютер законтачит с физиком (плодотворно, на уровне понимания друг друга), то компьютер изменит свою алгоритмическую структуру вплоть до перехода от цифры к аналогу, что в дальнейшем заставит математика имитировать новые алгоритмы и действия компьютера в поисках понимания.

Коротко: я попытался показать, что утверждение о том, что мудрец создает компьютер ровно настолько же уместно, как и утверждение о том, что компьютер создает мудреца. И в этом смысле вся мнимая неалгоритмизированность сознания мудреца объясняется лишь нелепой попыткой рассматривать алгоритм в рамках замкнутой системы при одновременном рассмотрении сознания как внеконцептуального, внесистемного и ничем не ограниченного объекта.

Почему я слово "компьютер" взял в кавычки, потому как за ним можно представлять механизм, вычислительную машину, машину по решению любых аналоговых (не вычислительных формально математическими методами задач - аналоговый компьютер), алгоритм, механический изменчивый ум, которому свойственно становление, путем усложнения или приспособления, но при этом нечто не живое., в общем нечто не столь определенное, что мы обычно подразумеваем под словом компьютер.

P.S. Кстати об алгоритмах. Я бы хотел, но пока сомневаюсь по причине явной возбудимости участников открыть в разделе буддизм и наука тему, в которой СОВМЕСТНО попытаться создать один, но хоть сколь-либо наглядный алгоритм по некому чисто буддийскому вопросу, а именно вопросу перерождений. Если эта идея может быть поддержана заинтересованными людьми с устоявшейся логикой, то с удовольствием такую тему открою. Думаю, что в данном разделе форума это не будет чем-то антибуддийским.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> В том рассуждении рассматриваются все возможные алгоритмы, которые могут вычислить (т.е. решить) поставленную задачу.


Сколько можно уже объяснять, что подлог "вычислить" под "решить любую задачу" - это именно ПОДЛОГ и не более того. Вы что, не знакомы с аналоговыми компьютерами, которые для решения сложной оптимизационной задачи (сложной настолько, что она более качественно не может быть решена методом вычислений) не использует алгоритмов вычислений? Если не знакомы, то я могу описать Вам и саму задачу и модель компьютера, который без вычислений ее решает. 

Пусть, например, это будет решение задачи по оптимизации размещения завода по переработке оловянной руды на территории России...

Вы вслед за Пенроузом раз за разом в ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ понятия алгоритм вводите ВЫЧИСЛИМОСТЬ, а потом успешно доказываете, что есть задачи. которые решаются не методом вычислений, что доказывает не алгоритмичность сознания. ПОДЛОГ. Просто честно дайте такое определение, что ВСЕ, ЧТО НЕ ВЫЧИСЛИМО - ПРОДУКТ СОЗНАНИЯ ИЛИ САМО СОЗНАНИЕ, тогда хоть можно будет просто данное определение назвать глупостью. А так, имеем замаскированную путем подлога глупость.

----------


## Pavel

> С чем вы спорите? Если вы не понимаете вопроса, зачем вы спорите? Хотите опровергнуть доказанные математические истины?


Не спорю, а пытаюсь Вам различными методами показать, что никаких математических истин не существует. Математика не является естественной наукой, чтобы можно было говорить об истинах. В математике есть лишь истинность утверждений. Вы либо не понимаете, что и когда делаете как математик, либо вера в математические истины в Вас столь сильна, что Вы готовы свою веру возвести в ранг Истины. Математик оперирует абстракциями в рамках договоренностей, обусловливающих границы логической системы. В Евклидовой геометрии математик опирается на непересекаемость параллельных прямых, а в геометрии Лобачевского на их пересекаемость. В рамках данной договоренности рождается математическая система (конструкция) рассуждений путем оперирования абстракциями. Здесь нет физики (естества) и нет Истины - негде взяться. (!) Здесь есть лишь истинность (соответствие) решения ранее принятым договоренностям и формирование методов возникновения истинности. 

Хотите понять сознание - выйдите за рамки математических методов рассмотрения этой задачи, не глумитесь ни над математикой, ни над сознанием. 

Я не против использования мат методов в естественных науках, я просто против откровенной чванливой глупости в их использовании. Чванливой, потому как в ее, этой глупости, основе заложено чванство недопонятого математика.

Вам уже сто раз показывали, что ошибка Пенроуза не в ходе его вычислительных манипуляций с математическими абстракциями, а в постановке задачи. Поэтому бесконечное указание на непонимание "ваших" методов - это очередной подлог, подмена вопроса о постановке задачи вопросом рассмотрения вычислений и мат методов. А то еще и дипломами меряться предлагают... Можно и померятьося, и дипломами и оценками по тем или иным дисциплинам, мне тут стесняться нечего, никогда не слыл ни не успевающим, ни не понимающим учеником ни в одном ВУЗ-е. Я работал в группе академика Кочеткова в институте органической химии в качестве руководителя темы в то время, когда мне было всего 22 года и я имел лишь 2 завершенных курса ВУЗ-а. И даже, когда в мой день рождения это вскрылось, когда разразился скандал не только с вопиющим нарушением законодательства, но и с потерей статуса на фоне всех кандидатов и докторов наук (ниже этого статуса не было ни одного сотрудника в группе), то на отстаивание и статуса и заминания юридической стороны вопроса ушло не более 10 минут просто вопросом: "Моя работа по качеству или уровню не соответствует моему месту в лаборатории?". И когда я уходил из лаборатории по семейным абстоятельствам, то ведуший специалист группы, доктор Усов, лично сожалел о моем уходе и выражал уверенность, что в любой момент возьмет меня обратно на работу, как-только я изъявлю такое желание.

Извините, что в такой форме и столько уделил места своей персоне, но меня на то сподвигло бесконечная Ваша аргументация путем "Вы неуч и непонимайка...", то, что выше я окрестил чванством.

----------


## Pavel

> Данный ряд не сходится потому, что он не удовлетворяет необходимому условию сходимости - есть такая теорема.


А есть другое определение не сходимости кроме как через это необходимое условие?

----------


## Karadur

> Вы вслед за Пенроузом раз за разом в ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ понятия алгоритм вводите ВЫЧИСЛИМОСТЬ,


Павел, читайте теорию. Чем дальше, тем больше вы занимаетесь профанацией.
Пенроуз ничего такого не вводил, это азы теории алгоритмов - Тьюринг, Чёрч и т.д.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, читайте теорию. Чем дальше, тем больше вы занимаетесь профанацией.
> Пенроуз ничего такого не вводил, это азы теории алгоритмов - Тьюринг, Чёрч и т.д.


Вы не понимаете, что такое алгоритм, а посему и уперлись в математику, как необходимое условие его возникновения или его понимания. Так вот:



> *АЛГОРИТМ* — система правил, сформулированная на понятном исполнителю языке, которая определяет процесс перехода от допустимых исходных данных к некоторому результату и обладает свойствами массовости, конечности, определенности, детерминированности.


Выкиньте все те учебники, к которым Вы постоянно отсылаете других - они ограничивают Ваше мышление до неимоверно узких пределов. Расширьте свой кругозор. Попробуйте как-то осознать, что алгоритмы - это не "все" то, что описывается математической теорией алгоритмов, а гораздо шире. Попробуйте осознать, что теория алгоритмов - это теория, посвященная крайне узкой части всех возможных алгоритмов.

Вот Вам для размышлений пример алгоритма, который не описывается теорией алгоритмов, на которую Вы все время пытаетесь опереться, - "12-ти звенная цепь взаимозависимых возникновений".

----------


## Karadur

> Попробуйте как-то осознать, что алгоритмы - это не "все" то, что описывается математической теорией алгоритмов, а гораздо шире.


Это "всё то". Формализация алгоритма в виде МТ покрывает определение, которое вы привели.




> Попробуйте осознать, что теория алгоритмов - это теория, посвященная крайне узкой части всех возможных алгоритмов.


Теория абстрактна и покрывает все возможные алгоритмы. Мало того, именно формальная теория определяет понятие алгоритма, а то определение, что вы привели - лишь менее формализованный эквивалент.

----------


## Karadur

> Извините, что в такой форме и столько уделил места своей персоне, но меня на то сподвигло бесконечная Ваша аргументация путем "Вы неуч и непонимайка...", то, что выше я окрестил чванством.


Я не утверждал, что вы неуч.
Я утверждал, что вы не понимаете той теории, которую критикуете, поэтому ваши рассуждения и выводы - профанация. 

Обычно, когда учёные ведут кросс-дисциплинарные изыскания, они начинают с азов вторичной дисциплины. Вы сразу залезли в середину теории, не владея предметной областью.
Поэтому я вам и говорю постоянно, изучите предметную область, потом можно будет разговаривать на одном языке.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дело в том, что несмотря на то, что Пенроуз пытается изложить идеи в популярной форме и пишет, что его книга будет понятна нематематику, в его рассуждениях довольно много математики, и надо знать некоторые  фундаментальные теории и методологию, чтобы на достаточном уровне понимать то, что он пишет, и критиковать его.


Спасибо, Karadur! Заставили меня перечитать про теорему Гёделя и проблему останова. Эта часть у Пенроуза наиболее доказательная.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что касается переживания вкуса - это обычное распознавание (когнитивная способность). Несомненно химический анализитор будет индицировать определенные признаки, которые будут связаны в системе с группой, о которой помимо химических признаков будет известно, что это "сладость".
> 
> Если Вы полагаете, что у Вас или у меня в мозгу происходит что-то другое - предложите это к обсуждению.


То есть Вы полагаете, что прибор, способный различать химические признаки веществ, называемых нами "сладкое" и "соленое", так же как и мы с Вами имеет в себе  переживание вкуса сладкого и соленого?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не сомневаюсь, что вы _способны_ понять теорию алгоритмов. И вполне допускаю, что вы изучаете сложную математику. Вы строите сильный ИИ, а мне приходилось делать только слабый 
> 
> Но вы делали и продолжаете делать утверждения, из которых следует, что вы не знаете определения МТ и неких основ теории. А в этой дискуссии важны именно основы.
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, это значит, что нельзя построить МТ для вычисления задачи. Например, см. "проблема останова" или "halting problem".
> 
> 
> ...


Просто я не склонен идеализировать теорию алгоритмов (т.е. считать ее устоявшейся и общепринятой именно в той форме, как ее дают в учебниках для второго курса технических ВУЗов). Вы уж простите, но даже на специальностях типа ПОВТ и АС дают весьма упрощенное представление.

Теперь о машине Тьюринга и ее ограничениях. Действительно, как нечеткая логика, так и реляционная математика (тот же SQL) РЕАЛИЗОВЫВАЮТСЯ на МТ в форме определенных вычисляющих алгоритмов. Проблема то заключается в том, что РЕЗУЛЬТАТ выполнения этих алгоритмов интерпретируется ЗА ПРЕДЕЛАМИ самой МТ.

И здесь возникает вопрос прежде всего к сознанию. Насколько сильно сознание человека отличается от оперирования категориями и иллюзий о том, что в этом оперировании есть что-либо мистическое - то есть не понятное самому оперирующему уму?

Я очень давно дискутирую с разнообразными специалистами по ИИ, где-то с 92-93 года. Чаще всего встречаются две глобальных позиции, обе связанные с глубоким непониманием хотя бы подходов к работе человеческого ума.

Первая глобальная позиция утверждает, что все самое отличительное в человеческом разуме - это язык, и по этой причине человеческий мозг (и ум) эксклюзивен по отношению ко всему живому. В результате люди, верящие в эту позицию, никак не воспринимают объяснения феноменов ума, если им не показывают причины эксклюзивности человеческого ума. Любое объяснение сводится к тому, что "Это и кошка умеет", а значит к настоящему человеческому интеллекту отношения не имеет.

Вторая глобальная позиция утверждает, что все самое отличительное в человеческом разуме - это интуитивные прозрения, и по этой причине человеческий мозг (и ум) эксклюзивен по отношению ко всему логическому. В результате, люди, верящие в эту позицию, никак не воспринимают объяснения феноменов ума, если эти феномены выглядят механистически, не содержат в себе какой-либо формы непостижимости. Любое объяснение сводится к тому, что "компьютер этого не сможет", а значит это неправильное или неполное определение объясняемого феномена.

Поэтому лично для меня Ваша реакция, простите и не обижайтесь, в пользу бедных. Пока Вы не сможете осознать собственную суггестию, Вы просто будете отвергать аргументы никак в них не вдумываясь, просто потому, что Вы не слышите при этом каких-то там "основ", которые хотели бы услышать.

Мы можем рассуждать сугубо математически, отталкиваясь от "общепринятых" Вами "основ МТ и теории алгоритмов", но пока Вы не начнете рассматривать положения этих самых "основ" пристрастно, выявляя их реальную (а не общепринятую, без скептицизма) применимость в размышлениях, Вы просто будете отвергать мои аргументы, как неквалифицированные с Вашей точки зрения.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если коротко: как Вы узнаете, что собеседник интеллектуален? Вы интерпретируете его поведение.

То есть, МТ вовсе не обязательно РЕАЛИЗОВЫВАТЬ вычисления. Достаточно выдавать те выводы и суждения, которые будут восприняты, как реализованные. ПОтому что естественный интеллект НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ НИЧЕГО ДРУГОГО.

Предположения о противном - несостоятельны, мы можем рассмотреть любые предложенные Вами.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если коротко: как Вы узнаете, что собеседник интеллектуален? Вы интерпретируете его поведение.


А как Вы узнаёте, что интеллектуальны Вы сами?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А как Вы узнаёте, что интеллектуальны Вы сами?


Может быть, "Я" интерпретирует реакцию окружающих? Своего рода Тест Тьюринга, причем социум тестирует индивида. И нет никакой "абсолютной" интеллектуальности...

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как Вы узнаёте, что интеллектуальны Вы сами?


Тоже правильно поставленный вопрос. Без социума вопрос об интеллектуальности совершенно бессмысленнен. 

Поэтому и вопрос о построении сильного ИИ идет прежде всего о моделировании поведенческих реакций, которые люди признают как признак одушевленности, разумности, осознанности, вовлеченности в процессы социального взаимодействия (включая вербальное и невербальное общение)

Разговоры же об алгоритмизируемости или неалгоритмизируемости таких поведенческих реакций могут заводить только люди, имеющие исключительно мистические представления о феноменах ума (т.е. "я точно не знаю, что такое ум, но убежден, что его нельзя алгоритмизировать")

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тоже правильно поставленный вопрос. Без социума вопрос об интеллектуальности совершенно бессмысленнен.


То есть Ваше знание о собственной интеллектуальности, а по-просту о разумности, есть не результат интроспекции (а по-просту - переживания себя разумным, мыслящим существом), но каким-то образом возникает из "социума"?
Возможно, у муравьев это так и происходит, но вряд ли у людей.

Тем более, что, как я слышал, 


> В дзен есть очень важный принцип. Чужое мнение о чем либо не имеет значения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть Ваше знание о собственной интеллектуальности, а по-просту о разумности, есть не результат интроспекции (а по-просту - переживания себя разумным, мыслящим существом), но каким-то образом возникает из "социума"?
> Возможно, у муравьев это так и происходит, но вряд ли у людей.


Нет, просто я считаю, что разум нелокален и не является функцией отдельного организма, а является функцией коммуникации множества организмов. 

Переживание себя (самоосознание) доступно большому количеству живых существ. Сейчас обнаруживают самоидентификацию не только у приматов, но и у птиц, например. При корректно поставленных опытах самоидентификация обнаруживается у самых разных млекопитающих. Однако, учитывая, что практические все животные осознают, что является их телом, а что является окружающей средой, вопрос о самоосознанности вообще относится к базовым функциям живых организмов. Более того, этот вопрос так же расширяется на самоосознание некоторых социумов, поскольку в действительности самоосознание человека не заканчивается только на "я", а продолжается так же на "мое". Одежда, имущество, семья, друзья и т.д.

Жесткая самоидентификация только с размышляющим умом, с возникающими мыслями - скорее болезнь понимания, невежество, свойственное, как раз, в значительной степени асоциальному поведению (изгои разного рода, не вовлеченные в общественные отношения непосредственно, жестко разграничивающие собственную волю от целей и мотивов окружающих людей)

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Проще говоря, разум, обнаруживаемый "интроспекцией" - пуст, является всего лишь иллюзией, невежественным гипертрофированием важности внутренних состояний и полным игнорированием важности внешних связей внутренних состояний. 

Разум начинается вне организма и нацелен прежде всего вовне. Именно по этой причине направленность сознания вовнутрь организма вызывает серьезные сложности (ум не верит, что там может быть что-то настолько важное, тревожится и отвлекается) и именно по этой причине так разнообразны взгляды о том, где границы ума, что именно является феноменами ума, что является ноуменами этих феноменов.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насчет достойной мысли Вы тоже видимо недопоняли. 
> Понимание - это одна из разновидностей ощущения. Конкретнее это то ощущение которое сопровождается удовлетворением, может возникать мысль "все происходит как и ожидается, все понятно"
> 
> Что касается переживания вкуса - это обычное распознавание (когнитивная способность). Несомненно химический анализитор будет индицировать определенные признаки, которые будут связаны в системе с группой, о которой помимо химических признаков будет известно, что это "сладость".
> 
> Если Вы полагаете, что у Вас или у меня в мозгу происходит что-то другое - предложите это к обсуждению.


Т.о., если в "химическом анализиторе" не происходит ничего принципиально отличного от живого организма, в нем тоже, верояно, возникает чувство удовлетворения и мысль "все происходит как и ожидается, все понятно".
Да, Вы с Павлом образуете поистине замечательный антифон: у одного "умозрящий микроскоп", у другого - чувствующий анализатор.

А и правда: если действительно 


> Разум начинается вне организма


, так отчего бы химическому анализатору им не обладать? Да взять хоть бы даже и арифмометр...
Да и собственная шляпа сойдет на худой конец.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, не совсем понятна Ваша позиция. С одной стороны у Вас нет аргументов, с другой стороны, Вы рассматриваете приводимые Вам аргументы с изрядной долей скептицизма.

Это не плохо, но уже высказано достаточно много аргументов, на которые Вы не реагируете в общем-то никак. Ни принимаете, ни оспариваете. Выходит, что Вы просто привязаны к какому-то уму, который не шляпа. Это единственное, что следует из Ваших сообщений пока.

Что такого, что в анализаторе вкуса нет ничего таинственного? Что такого, что по сути дела мышление - это цикличное воспроизводство образов, являющихся по сути дела набором ссылок на какие-либо ощущения. Не надо мистифицировать эти процессы и думать, что в них обязательно должно быть что-нибудь такое непостижимое. Хотя, конечно, каждый волен верить в то, что его больше всего прельщает.

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, не совсем понятна Ваша позиция. С одной стороны у Вас нет аргументов, с другой стороны, Вы рассматриваете приводимые Вам аргументы с изрядной долей скептицизма.


Помилуйте, БТР, ну какие ж тут аргументы? Вы в своих суждениях просто игнорируете самую существенную часть наблюдаемого процесса - субъективное переживание. Как в контексте нашей беседы можно расценивать фразу "химический анализитор будет индицировать определенные признаки", кроме как иронически? ведь для живого восприятия переживание - это прежде всего вовсе не "индицирование", а вполне конкретное субъективное переживание, которое в приборе отсутствует.
Да и сами показания прибора не являются "показаниями", если их не поймет в качестве таковых тот, кто имеет разум.
Вот эта дополнительная способность - понимать и переживать - обнаруживаемая нами в самих себе, и есть та дополнительная неалгоритмизируемая часть, отличающая живое от неживого.

И опять же:



> по сути дела мышление - это цикличное воспроизводство образов, являющихся по сути дела набором ссылок на какие-либо ощущения.


Это про што аргумент? да и аргумент ли? как на это можно реагировать помимо иронии?
Пусть Вы правы, и мышление есть действительно "циклический набор ссылок на какие-либо ощущения". Но причем тут механические или электронные устройства? или они на Ваш взгляд тоже имеют ощущения?
А воление и прочие скандхи? а карму? тоже имеют? а если нет, то почему?

Но похоже, Вы с Павлом и правда так думаете. От того я некогда и предложил Павлу поразмыслить о кармической судьбе его автонавигатора. Это действительно ирония, и вполне уместная, ИМХО.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, а что такое "субъективное переживание"? Что такое "понимать и переживать"?

Что конкретно при этом происходит?

Вы верите, что это "дополнительная способность", хорошо, но какие у Вас для этого основания?

Я рассматриваю переживания непосредственно. Переживания - это когнитивная способность "это есть то", порождающая поток воспоминания, связанного с узнаванием. Причем возникает поток именно как предчувствие, ожидание, которое подтверждаясь в потоке чувств мы обозначаем "пониманием".

Мне Ваша ирония понятна в том смысле, что Вы рассуждаете о предмете веры, который Вы рассматриваете как самосущий, атомарный, несводимый к каким-либо аналогиям. Иначе говоря, кроме как за заблуждение мне Вашу точку зрения никак не принять.

Либо Вы действительно воспринимаете возникновение и исчезновение переживания и понимания, тогда мы можем с Вами дискутировать, либо Вы себе просто их фантазируете и относитесь "с иронией".

В первом случае возможна дискуссия людей, которые не рассуждают о сферическом коне в вакууме, а изучают вполне конкретные феномены. Во втором случае дискуссия бессмысленна, сначала следует научиться воспринимать обсуждаемые феномены без фантазирования и домыслов, опоры на "авторитетов" и "здравый смысл" (опять же опирающийся на некритичную шестикратную подтверждаемость идеи совершенно не важно истинными или ложными мнениями)

Еще раз. Не все механизмы имеют ощущения, переживания, мышление, понимание. 
Однако сами ощущения, переживания, мышление, понимание - это всего лишь механизмы. Сконструированные последовательности феноменов. Такими же механизмами являются и порывы (карма четана, воления) и все пять скандх. Каждая выявленная дхарма - это элемент, всего лишь мгновенно выделенный из потока феноменов. Все дхармы пусты, то есть являются только именованиями. Это значит, что весь процесс любого ума любого мира заключается исключительно во взаимодействии категорий нама - информационных ссылок-категорий. И точно таким же образом может быть настроен и алгоритм, воспроизодящий все эти ссылки, и все проявления действия такого алгоритма на эффекторах, будут восприниматься как разумное поведение чувствующего существа точно в той же мере, как и человек полагает себя (вопреки анатта, аничча и суньята) размышляющей индивидуальной личностью. Более того, такой механизм, по причине изначально закладываемого в него неведения (равенства всех феноменов, то есть в него закладываются категории значимости) будет формировать собственную структуру взглядов, ценностей, которые будет воспринимать не иначе как самого себя, личность, душу. При этом, поскольку структура категорий порождена не им самим, он будет понимать, что его я существует лишь как реализация в электронной форме, но присутствовала и до его рождения и не прекратится с окончанием функционирования его электронных блоков.

Если электронный нос выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых запахов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание обоняния. Если электронный язык выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых вкусов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание вкуса. Если электронный ум выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых образов, связанных между собой ассоциативно - это ничто иное как сознание ума.

Если Вы намерены и далее просто отвергать подобные размышления никак не рассматривая их, кроме как иронически, вероятно Вам стоит отказаться от продолжения дискуссии, чтобы оставить место и время для людей, которые не заражены очарованием непостижимости феноменов ума, их таковости и принадлежности исключительно живому мозгу живого человека.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а что такое "субъективное переживание"? Что такое "понимать и переживать"?
> Что конкретно при этом происходит?


Происходит при этом вот что:



> *Я рассматриваю* переживания непосредственно.





> Вы верите, что это "дополнительная способность", хорошо, но какие у Вас для этого основания?


Основания для этого те же, что и у Вас для любых из Ваших суждений: наблюдение и умозаключение.
Мышление и переживание - такой же наблюдаемый объект для интроспекции, что и все внешние объекты для органов чувств.




> Еще раз. *Не все* механизмы имеют ощущения, переживания, мышление, понимание.


Но некоторые все же имеют...?




> Если электронный нос выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых запахов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание обоняния.


А если турникет в метро распознает безбилетника и закрывает ему вход, это ничто иное как волитивный акт (самскара), осуществляемый на основе распознавания (самджня). Я же говорю, с Вашим подходом скоро впору будет говорить о карме турникета в метро.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А если турникет в метро распознает безбилетника и закрывает ему вход, это ничто иное как волитивный акт (самскара), осуществляемый на основе распознавания (самджня). Я же говорю, с Вашим подходом скоро впору будет говорить о карме турникета в метро.


Так может рассуждение БТР'а косвенно доказывает невозможность существования кармы, в метафизическом понимании?  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.о., если в "химическом анализиторе" не происходит ничего принципиально отличного от живого организма, в нем тоже, верояно, возникает чувство удовлетворения и мысль "все происходит как и ожидается, все понятно".


Сергей, переживание скажем, сладкого вкуса, для Вас неделимая и постоянная вещь?
По-моему, его можно разделить на ощущение и следующую за ним эмоцию.

Ощущение как оценка, измерение, почему бы не уподобить химическому анализу. Это просто сигнал--электрический импульс, например--на выходе рецептора. "Уровень глюкозы 0.3" Здесь еще нет сладкого вкуса.

Эмоция--это какой-то сложный высокоуровневый процесс, не будем вдаваться, его запускает ощущение. Процесс непостоянный, от повторения ощущения эмоция меняется, также зависит от других одновременных процессов в мозге (или--в машине). Здесь появляется "переживание", сильное или слабое, приятное или неприятное.

Или--не так, это не будет переживанием? Что упущено?

Существует ли квалия сладкого вкуса? Для этого надо доказать, что сладкий одного человека тождествен сладкому другого человека. Знаете способ?

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Или--не так, это не будет переживанием? Что упущено?


Упущено субъективное чувство - собственно переживание.



> Существует ли квалия сладкого вкуса? Для этого надо доказать, что сладкий одного человека тождествен сладкому другого человека. Знаете способ?


Ну да. Раз "квалия" боли и удовольствия отсутствует, можно ведь предположить, что переживаемое нами как боль нашему ребенку доставляет наслаждение. И в качестве поощрения давать ему подзатыльник. Да посильнее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> Сергей, а что такое "субъективное переживание"? Что такое "понимать и переживать"?
> Что конкретно при этом происходит?
> 
> 
> Происходит при этом вот что:
> 
> 
> ...


Вы не понимаете этого "Я рассматриваю переживания непосредственно". Нет двух "я" - рассматривающего и переживающего. И рассматривание, и переживание - это механизмы ума, который не имеет внутри себя какого-то маленького глазика, который безмеханизменно что-то там такое делает непостижимое.




> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> Вы верите, что это "дополнительная способность", хорошо, но какие у Вас для этого основания?
> 
> 
> Основания для этого те же, что и у Вас для любых из Ваших суждений: наблюдение и умозаключение.
> Мышление и переживание - такой же наблюдаемый объект для интроспекции, что и все внешние объекты для органов чувств.


А интроспекция это что? Не механизм ума? Мышление и переживание - атомарны или сконструированы? Поэтому я делаю вывод, что Вы если и наблюдаете что-то, то не мышление и переживание, а некие концепции, которые ни мышлением, ни переживанием не являются. Кроме того наблюдение Вы подменяете опять же некоторой идеей, по причине которой Вами остаются нерассмотрены сами моменты возникновения переживания, прекращения переживания, возникновения мысли, прекращения мысли, возникновения памятования, прекращения памятования. А причина, по которой остаются нерассмотрены заключается в том, что Вы полагаете их чем-то несконструированным (несоставным), фантазируя некие феномены, которые нематериальны (т.е. они не шляпа, имеют какую-то особую природу), но при этом как-то по результату с материей все же взаимодействуют.




> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> Еще раз. Не все механизмы имеют ощущения, переживания, мышление, понимание.
> 
> 
> Но некоторые все же имеют...?


Разумеется. Механизм ощущения - реализовывает ощущения. Механизм переживания - реализовывает переживание. Механизм понимания - реализовывает понимание. Это все не некие беспричинные феномены, а вполне конкретные процессы.




> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> Если электронный нос выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых запахов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание обоняния.
> 
> 
> А если турникет в метро распознает безбилетника и закрывает ему вход, это ничто иное как волитивный акт (самскара), осуществляемый на основе распознавания (самджня). Я же говорю, с Вашим подходом скоро впору будет говорить о карме турникета в метро.


Я понимаю, что в это сложно поверить человеку с идеалистическим складом мышления и верой в то, что ум это какая-то самостоятельная сущность (или как минимум что-то состоящее из чего-то плюс хотя бы одна такая самостоятельная сущность)

Однако, распознавание безбилетника и непропускание его в метро - это как ни странно действительно вполне конкретный процесс равносильный если не целому живому существу, то вполне конкретным его органам или тканям, в том числе и определенным процессам в контурах нервных тканей, замыкаемых в том числе и через головной мозг.

Просто человек это несколько замкнутых контуров (на нескольких уровнях, включая несколько внутренних и несколько внешних) скоммутированных из, в целом, вот таких же не очень сложных механизмов, вроде того самого турникета.

Или Вы думаете, что нервная система эксклюзивна по отношению к кровеносной, лимфатической, опорно-двигательной или гормональной?

Все органы могут работать механически, и только мозг производит нечто не механическое?

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну да. Раз "квалия" боли и удовольствия отсутствует, можно ведь предположить, что переживаемое нами как боль нашему ребенку доставляет наслаждение. И в качестве поощрения давать ему подзатыльник. Да посильнее.


 :Big Grin:  Красивый, сильный аргумент "от эмоций".

А вот мой, чёрствый и занудный:
Есть болевые рецепторы.
Есть сигнал от них, который мозг (обученный) не спутает с сигналом от рецепторов сладкого (просто--провода разные).
Есть эмоции, возбуждаемые этим сигналом.
Есть эмоциональная реакция "избегай боли".
Есть убеждение "мой ребенок, мои гены, часть меня самого".
Есть воспоминание "подзатыльник болезнен".
Отсюда--и поведение, которое Вы предлагаете объяснить.

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Won Soeng (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так может рассуждение БТР'а косвенно доказывает невозможность существования кармы, в метафизическом понимании?


Карма - это намерения (порывы). Четвертая скандха. Очевидно, что любой механизм очень жестко настроен на формирование совершенно определенных действий. Но по сути дела, любой механизм есть проекция ума, продолжение действий тех, кто проектирует эти устройства, заказывает их проектирование, покупает уже спроектированные и использует их.

Весь вопрос - в нелокальности ума. Карма не субстанциональна, это в чистом виде - нама, именование, категории. Сам процесс преобразования порыва в действия (оформленное размышление, как усилие ума, оформленная речь или совершенное действие тела, а в том числе и уходящее дальше, к работе устройств и механизмов, инициированных таким порывом) может иметь разнообразные реализации.

Очевидно, что ошибка инженера при проектировании какого-то устройства, приведшее к мучениям и смертях живых существ обязательно отразится на ситуации, в которой этот инженер находится, а так же те люди, которые ему поручили проектирование и изготовление, которые установили и использовали это устройство и т.д.

Более того, устройство - это реализация идеи. И ошибки этой реализации совершенствуют идею. То есть в следующих устройствах эта идея реинкарнирует уже с учетом опыта реализации (т.е. конкретных действий, совершенных предыдущими реализациями)

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Красивый, сильный аргумент "от эмоций".
> 
> А вот мой, чёрствый и занудный:
> Есть болевые рецепторы.
> Есть сигнал от них, который мозг (обученный) не спутает с сигналом от рецепторов сладкого (просто--провода разные).
> Есть эмоции, возбуждаемые этим сигналом.
> Есть эмоциональная реакция "избегай боли".
> Есть убеждение "мой ребенок, мои гены, часть меня самого".
> Есть воспоминание "подзатыльник болезнен".
> Отсюда--и поведение, которое Вы предлагаете объяснить.


Сюда же относятся и переживания по поводу утраты или порчи имущества, одежды, и здесь же развивается эмпатическая коммуникация (переживание боли внешне, в форме сопереживания, сочувствия)

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Карма - это намерения (порывы). Четвертая скандха. Очевидно, что любой механизм очень жестко настроен на формирование совершенно определенных действий. Но по сути дела, любой механизм есть проекция ума, продолжение действий тех, кто проектирует эти устройства, заказывает их проектирование, покупает уже спроектированные и использует их.


Никто не проектировал планету или вселенную, а она уже детерминирует любые порывы. Если у человека нет того, что отличает его от автомата, значит некому освобождаться. Значит этот автомат, распознающий своё автоматное существование страдательным, может спокойно совершить самоубийство, тем самым освободившись. 




> Карма не субстанциональна


Карма это ещё и закон, и если он не субстанционален, значит вариативен, чему мы находим подтверждение в нашей жизни, однако у Шакьямуни другое мнение и у вас видимо тоже.




> это в чистом виде - нама, именование, категории. Сам процесс преобразования порыва в действия (оформленное размышление, как усилие ума, оформленная речь или совершенное действие тела, а в том числе и уходящее дальше, к работе устройств и механизмов, инициированных таким порывом) может иметь разнообразные реализации.


Да, кроме загробной реализации.




> Очевидно, что ошибка инженера при проектировании какого-то устройства, приведшее к мучениям и смертях живых существ обязательно отразится на ситуации, в которой этот инженер находится, а так же те люди, которые ему поручили проектирование и изготовление, которые установили и использовали это устройство и т.д.


Просто ли это ошибка инженера, или сам инженер с его ошибками тоже чья-то ошибка? Всегда ли инженер получает наказание за свои ошибки? Его ли это ошибки на самом деле?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (06.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван Ран, какое отношение имеют наказания к карме? 

Карма это намеренные поступки, совершенные в форме усилий противостояния изменчивости, вследствие привязанностей к обособленным сущностям. 

Абсолютно не важно, хотел ли инженер вреда другим существам или не хотел - если вред совершен, авторства вреда в той или иной степени будет приписано инженеру. Очевидно, что его действия так же являлись следствием неведения и привязанностей (т.е. страданием, дукха). 

Карма, как закон (так же как Дхарма - тоже закон) очевидно несубстанционален, как несубстанционален ни один закон (а является всего лишь обобщением наблюдаемых феноменов). Субстанциональность - прежде всего иллюзия самосуществования какой-либо основы, самосущей, беспричинной, но подверженной неким закономерным изменениям. Если признается самосущной основа, то признаются самосущеными и все феномены на ее основе. 

Про загробную реализацию комментарий, простите никак не понял - что Вы хотели сказать.

Что касается проектирования планеты или вселенной, простите, но восприятие планеты или вселенной обусловлено привязанностями (авидья порождает иллюзию атты, атта порождает классификацию устройства по отношению к иллюзорной атта)

Сама по себе планета никак себя не обособляет. Обособляют планету как нечто более значимое, чем не-планету сами чувствующие существа.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Теперь о машине Тьюринга и ее ограничениях. Действительно, как нечеткая логика, так и реляционная математика (тот же SQL) РЕАЛИЗОВЫВАЮТСЯ на МТ в форме определенных вычисляющих алгоритмов. Проблема то заключается в том, что РЕЗУЛЬТАТ выполнения этих алгоритмов интерпретируется ЗА ПРЕДЕЛАМИ самой МТ.


Разумеется. Результат интерпретируется кем-то *за пределами* машины, кем-то осознающим.
А у сторонников сильного ИИ задача заключается в том, чтобы осознавание возникло *внутри* машины.




> И здесь возникает вопрос прежде всего к сознанию. Насколько сильно сознание человека отличается от оперирования категориями и иллюзий о том, что в этом оперировании есть что-либо мистическое - то есть не понятное самому оперирующему уму?


Подход Пенроуза в этом отношении минималистичен - он не утверждает ничего мистического; он просто показывает, что процесс понимания в уме не может быть результатом никакого алгоритма.

Дальнейшие рассуждения Пенроуза о существовании платоновского мира или о квантовой природе сознания - это уже гипотезы, они никак не влияют на основной тезис о неалгоритмичности сознания.




> содержат в себе какой-либо формы непостижимости. Любое объяснение сводится к тому, что "компьютер этого не сможет", а значит это неправильное или неполное определение объясняемого феномена.


В данном случае Пенроуз приводит примеры задач, которые компьютер действительно не сможет решить, т.е. у него есть доказательная база.

Не забываем, что нерешаемых задач - бесконечно много, но для доказательство неалгоритмичности сознания достаточно привести всего лишь один пример, когда человек находит решение такой задачи.




> Пока Вы не сможете осознать собственную суггестию, Вы просто будете отвергать аргументы никак в них не вдумываясь, просто потому, что Вы не слышите при этом каких-то там "основ", которые хотели бы услышать.


Ваша аргументация была основана на неправильных терминах и неверных утверждениях касательно МТ, напр. что алгоритм - это больше, чем вычисление и так далее.




> Мы можем рассуждать сугубо математически, отталкиваясь от "общепринятых" Вами "основ МТ и теории алгоритмов", но пока Вы не начнете рассматривать положения этих самых "основ" пристрастно,


Прежде чем рассматривать положения основ пристрастно, надо изучить терминологию и соотношения между терминами, тогда будет понятно, о чём же собственно говорит теория.




> выявляя их реальную (а не общепринятую, без скептицизма) применимость в размышлениях, Вы просто будете отвергать мои аргументы, как неквалифицированные с Вашей точки зрения.


Тезис: человек способен понять то, что компьютер никогда не сможет посчитать (и невозможность подсчёта доказана).

Ваш ответ: теория алгоритмов вообще не очень-то тут применима, надо смотреть глубже.

Но вся теория алгоритмов имеет ценность в нашей дискуссии именно потому, что она накладывает ограничения на *физические* компьютеры, с помощью которых вы, собственно, и делаете свой ИИ. 

Никакие математические приёмы и методы вычислений (типа нечёткой логики) не снимают этих ограничений, равно как не снимают их новые мета-теории, описывающие формализм на более глубоком уровне.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разумеется. Результат интерпретируется кем-то за пределами машины, кем-то осознающим.
> А у сторонников сильного ИИ задача заключается в том, чтобы осознавание возникло внутри машины.


Здесь есть ошибка. Во первых, нет кого-то осознающего, есть процесс - осознавание (памятование). Во-вторых, я сторонник сильного ИИ, реализующего осознавание как вполне определенный процесс, идентичный тому, который происходит в уме человека.

Результатом осознавания является порождение вполне определенных дхарм - категорий. Каждая дхарма это вполне определенный феномен (процесс, явление). Полагать осознанность чем-то особенным по отношению к другим дхармам - заблуждение. Этот процесс должен присутствовать, однако само по себе осознавание это низкоуровневый процесс, ничего волшебного, присущий даже достаточно низким формам жизни.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тезис: человек способен понять то, что компьютер никогда не сможет посчитать (и невозможность подсчёта доказана).
> 
> Ваш ответ: теория алгоритмов вообще не очень-то тут применима, надо смотреть глубже.
> 
> Но вся теория алгоритмов имеет ценность в нашей дискуссии именно потому, что она накладывает ограничения на физические компьютеры, с помощью которых вы, собственно, и делаете свой ИИ. 
> 
> Никакие математические приёмы и методы вычислений (типа нечёткой логики) не снимают этих ограничений, равно как не снимают их новые мета-теории, описывающие формализм на более глубоком уровне


Во-первых, Вы повторяетесь. Во-вторых перескакиваете через мысль. Теория алгоритмов накладывает НЕ ТЕ ограничения, которые существенны для реализации ВСЕХ функций (феноменов) человеческого ума. 

Конкретная ошибка "человек способен понять, ..." - что значит "понять"? Точка. Все остальные рассуждения - в топку. Остановитесь в этом месте и объясните, что значит "понять" и по какой причине это "понять" ставится в сравнение с неким "посчитать". Только после этого будут приниматься дальнейшие аргументы.

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В данном случае Пенроуз приводит примеры задач, которые компьютер действительно не сможет решить, т.е. у него есть доказательная база.
> 
> Не забываем, что нерешаемых задач - бесконечно много, но для доказательство неалгоритмичности сознания достаточно привести всего лишь один пример, когда человек находит решение такой задачи.


Очередная ошибка. Тем методом, каким предлагается решать эти задачи МТ не сможет решить и человек. Проблема не в ограничениях МТ, а в подмене способа решения. Мы доказываем только то, что человек НЕ ПОЛЬЗУЕТСЯ предложенными алгоритмами при решении перечисленных задач. Точка. Никакие аргументы далее не рассматриваются, по той причине, что задача поставлена НЕКОРРЕКТНО. Опишите, как решает задачу человек или признайте, что Вы НЕ ЗНАЕТЕ, как это происходит и ВЕРИТЕ, что это невозможно формализовать. 

Стоп (останов) происходит только по одной причине. Мы всегда заранее знаем, входит ли в свойства множества конечность этого множества или нет. Если входит (в явном виде) мы допускаем перебор. Если не входит, мы изучаем сами свойства множества (конечные, явно указанные, а не произвольные подразумеваемые). При этом изучение (вывод) свойств вполне может производиться обобщением результата перебора, но без цели перебрать все. При этом свойства могут быть выведены как строго справедливые, так и вероятные (гипотезы). И будет весьма нелепо, если Вы начнете утверждать, что математик-человек не оперирует множеством не подтвержденных гипотез, фальсифицируя их, прежде чем доказывает их состоятельность или несостоятельность, иногда оставляя их как условно верные за недоказанностью (например Великая Теорема Ферма), но при этом подвергая сомнению весь корпус теории, опирающийся на эту гипотезу (то есть метод фальсификации гипотезы может быть обнаружен существенно позже). 

Остановитесь в аргументации моего незнания теории и задумайтесь над тем, как работают реальные, живые математики. Потому что переходить с Вами уже не четвертый круг дискуссии по одним и тем же вопросам становится скучным. Это называется - я Вам про Фому, а Вы мне про Ерему. 

Вы игнорируете мой аргумент о том, что не нужно переходить к вычислениям строго не определив что значит "понимание". Долго еще будете игнорировать?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Подход Пенроуза в этом отношении минималистичен - он не утверждает ничего мистического; он просто показывает, что процесс понимания в уме не может быть результатом никакого алгоритма.


Найдите у Пенроуза, как он объясняет, что такое понимание. Просто найдите и укажите. И мы рассмотрим, имеет ли смысл доказывать то, что принимает за понимание Пенроуз. Возможно просто нужно определить понимание иначе? 

Пенроуз не заблуждается в доказательствах неалгоритмизируемости того, что он называет пониманием. Он заблуждается в том, что то, что он называет пониманием ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ПРИСУЩЕ человеку.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Существует ли квалия сладкого вкуса? Для этого надо доказать, что сладкий одного человека тождествен сладкому другого человека. Знаете способ?


А зачем это надо доказывать?

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...BB%D0%B8%D0%B0




> Дэнниел Деннет идентифицирует четыре свойства, которые обычно приписываются квалиа. Согласно им, квалиа являются:
> 
>    1. невыразимыми: это значит, что они не могут быть переданы в сообщении и не могут быть постигнуты каким-либо другим образом, кроме прямого переживания;
>    2. присущими: это значит, что они являются свойствами, не связанными с отношениями, и они не изменяются в зависимости от взаимосвязи переживания с другими объектами;
>    3. частными: это значит, что *любые межперсональные сравнения квалиа теоретически невозможны*;
>    4. прямо и непосредственно воспринимаемыми сознанием: это означает, что переживать квалиа автоматически означает знание о том, что ты переживаешь квалиа, а знать квалиа значит переживать его.


То, что человек испытывает квалию - довольно неприятный аргумент против сильного ИИ, если принимать процитированный выше список свойств квалии.

Если квалию можно целиком и полностью смоделировать на компьютере, то её можно будет передать в сообщении, сравнить и даже индуцировать.

Критики (а заодно и сторонники сильного ИИ) отвечают, что квалии вообще нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

Квалиа не является никакой проблемой. Внутренний язык (алфавит) отражений опыта взаимодействия с внешним миром формируется уникально для каждого существа. Поэтому прямого отражения внутреннего языка на внешний язык общения не существует.

Возможно это и аргумент для какого-то определенного представления о сильном ИИ, однако мне вполне понятно, что такое квалиа в конкретном уме конкретного человека.

1. Невыразимость их определена тем, что выражение производится средствами внешней коммуникации, которые не имеют прямого соответствия с внутренними идентификаторами. Ссылка на внутренний идентификатор извне бессмысленна. Иначе говоря, созданная на одной локальной машине переменная в памяти напрямую неизвестна программе на другой локальной машине. Необходим интерфейс их взаимодействия. Например - база данных или сетевой протокол. Если же внутренняя структура данных строится генетическими алгоритмами (которые порождают сходные результаты принципиально разной, не совпадающей реализацией) то и передача собственно отдельного значения, вне окружающего контекста, перекрестных ссылок не имеет большого смысла (ну измерите Вы активность мозга человека, Вам еще потребуется ее воспроизвести довольно детально в мозгу  другого человека и лишь тогда, возможно, он испытает те же переживания, что и первый). Кстати сказать, сам факт возбуждения переживаний в уме человека путем воздействия на зоны мозга говорит о вполне себе реальности хранения этих самых квалий в мозге.

2. Насчет присущести - Деннет глубоко заблуждается. Квалии это по сути дела и есть идентификаторы, т.е. отношения, ссылки одного на другое. Ничего кроме этих ссылок в общем-то и нет, переживания в этом смысле целиком виртуальны. Все дхармы пусты от самобытия, они и есть способ обособления, ничто в реальности обособленным не является.

3. Нейрофизиология показывает, что это не так. Очень многое в мозге человека устроено генетически предопределенным способом. Есть "ловушки инсайдов", которые не предопределяют непосредственных контуров впечатлений, они фиксируются в момент первого подходящего по генетическим склонностям переживаниям (например, образ матери для новорожденного). Но простейшие переживания (цвета, формы, вкуса, запаха) возбуждаются вполне единообразно. Лишь сложные комбинации этих переживаний в одних и тех же зонах записываются индивидуальные, и там где по возбуждению "красный" кто-то увидит красный ботинок, другой визуализирует красный помидор, например.

4. Это и неудивительно. Квалиа является прямой ссылкой, поскольку именно она и участвует в процессе узнавания. Нет никакого дополнительного сознания, которое необходимо для выбора вариантов узнавания. Все квалии "резонируют" по текущему состоянию рецепторов, возникают ансамбли возбужденных нейронов, отражающие узнаваемое. Именно по этой причине мы можем ошибаться в узнавании, если ансамблей возникает несколько и ни один из них не может охватить все остальные. Тогда мы испытываем неуверенность, сомнения. Впрочем, Деннет и тут заблуждается. Помимо непосредственного узнавания есть рефлексия. То есть мы можем переживать некое воспоминание без предъявления чего-либо к узнаванию. Это доказыват, что квалия является всего лишь ссылкой и к ней можно подходить с двух сторон - как со стороны узнаваемого к воспоминанию, так и со стороны воспоминаемого к узнаванию. Более того, ссылки указывающие на чувства далее укрупняются обобщающими ссылками, позволяющими строить цельные образы (т.е. ассоциировать между собой произвольным образом разные квалии)

Так что, для кого-то может быть это и проблема, но это проблема тех, кто не понимает как устроен естественный разум и как это может быть смоделировано наиболее непосредственным образом в цифровой форме.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Теория алгоритмов накладывает НЕ ТЕ ограничения, которые существенны для реализации ВСЕХ функций (феноменов) человеческого ума.


Получается, что вы призвольно или по какому-то критерию отобрали существенные функции ума и собираетесь их реализовывать. А какие-то - несущественные - не будете реализовывать.
Но я не уверен, что вы можете строго доказать, что ваши критерии - достаточны. Необходимы? - почти не сомневаюсь. Но достаточность доказать будет невероятно трудно.




> Результатом осознавания является порождение вполне определенных дхарм - категорий. Каждая дхарма это вполне определенный феномен (процесс, явление). Полагать осознанность чем-то особенным по отношению к другим дхармам - заблуждение. Этот процесс должен присутствовать, однако само по себе осознавание это низкоуровневый процесс, ничего волшебного, присущий даже достаточно низким формам жизни.


Не уверен, что вы можете алгоритмизировать буддийские дхармы. В частности, буддизм рассматривает как дхармы то, что европейцы назвали квалией (см. сообщение выше).

Другими словами, вы смешиваете две системы - теорию алгоритмов и буддизм и здесь требуется крайняя осторожность, когда вы отображаете понятия одной системы на другую.




> Конкретная ошибка "человек способен понять, ..." - что значит "понять"? Точка.


Да неважно это. Сам Пенроуз и пишет, что не пытается дать формального определения пониманию.
Важно то, что в результате работы понимания появляется *ответ* на алгоритмически нерешаему задачу. Ответ, который машина дать не может.




> Очередная ошибка. Тем методом, каким предлагается решать эти задачи МТ не сможет решить и человек. Проблема не в ограничениях МТ, а в подмене способа решения.


Конечно. Блестяще. Неважно, кто или что применяет алгоритм.

Только никакой подмены нет! В этом самая суть идеи.
Важно то, что компьютер может применять *только алгоритмы*. А мы доказали, что *никакой* алгоритм задачу не решает.
Значит, математик делает что-то, что принципиально недоступно компьютеру. Применяет неалгоритмический процесс.




> При этом изучение (вывод) свойств вполне может производиться обобщением результата перебора, но без цели перебрать все.


Неважно, что происходит внутри алгоритма, как именно производится обобщение.
Мы доказали, что *никакой* алгоритм этого сделать не может.

----------


## Won Soeng

Проще говоря, квалиа - это дхармы. Один в один. Только реализация опыта исследования дхарм у западных философов подкачала, они банально заблудились в том, что есть что. Не докопались до пяти совокупностей, например.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Иван Ран, какое отношение имеют наказания к карме?


Ну замените слово "наказание" на "следствие", если вам так удобнее.




> Карма это намеренные поступки, совершенные в форме усилий противостояния изменчивости, вследствие привязанностей к обособленным сущностям. 
> 
> Абсолютно не важно, хотел ли инженер вреда другим существам или не хотел - если вред совершен, авторства вреда в той или иной степени будет приписано инженеру. Очевидно, что его действия так же являлись следствием неведения и привязанностей (т.е. страданием, дукха).


Приписано кем и на каком основании? Нет свободной воли (нечто магическое в сознании), нет и ответственности.




> Карма, как закон (так же как Дхарма - тоже закон) очевидно несубстанционален, как несубстанционален ни один закон (а является всего лишь обобщением наблюдаемых феноменов). Субстанциональность - прежде всего иллюзия самосуществования какой-либо основы, самосущей, беспричинной, но подверженной неким закономерным изменениям. Если признается самосущной основа, то признаются самосущеными и все феномены на ее основе.


На что онтологически "опирается" Дхарма или Карма это другой вопрос, а наш в том, что если закон вечен и неизменен, то он субстанционален, пусть даже если эта субстанциональность обеспечивается оттуда, куда "так приходит" и "так уходит" известно кто.



> Про загробную реализацию комментарий, простите никак не понял - что Вы хотели сказать.


Нет "я"  - некому перерождаться, значит и нет соответствующих реализаций.




> Что касается проектирования планеты или вселенной, простите, но восприятие планеты или вселенной обусловлено привязанностями (авидья порождает иллюзию атты, атта порождает классификацию устройства по отношению к иллюзорной атта)


Я не про проектирование говорил, в этом можно убедиться прочитав мой прошлый пост. Там ещё клёвый совет тем автоматам, кто хочет освобождения  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да неважно это. Сам Пенроуз и пишет, что не пытается дать формального определения пониманию.
> Важно то, что в результате работы понимания появляется ответ на алгоритмически нерешаему задачу. Ответ, который машина дать не может.


Ну-ну. Каким образом Вы решаете, что машина дать такой ответ не может?  :Smilie:  Я не знаю как я это делаю, поэтому не могу это запрограммировать - можно еще понять. Но это не доказательство, а банальное поражение. Все остальное - просто бла-бла-бла известного и авторитетного человека. Бла-бла-бла студента из университета вызвало бы в лучшем случае легкие насмешки и ноль внимания.

Я как раз занимаюсь вопросом формализации понимания, причем именно с буддийской точки зрения (как авторитетной для меня) и надо сказать достиг весьма неплохого соотношения идеи и способов реализации. 

Более того, как оказывается, мне чаще всего понятны идеи (и ошибки) многих исследователей ИИ, хотя я их ранее не читал. Более того, нередко по моим публикациям более начитанные коллеги указывают на аналогичные идеи у других (признанных) философов или практиков ИИ. Мне это показывает, что как минимум, буддийские представления о разуме не уступают научным представлениям, а часто оказываются точнее, глубже, конкретнее и яснее.

Мне же такое исследование помогает как в понимании Дхармы Будды, так и в понимании разнообразных философских систем и проектировании искусственного интелекта. А заодно прикасаюсь к самым современным инструментам математики, которые для многих математиков кажутся чем-то невообразимым и непостижимым (по причине непонимания ими предметной области)

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет свободной воли (нечто магическое в сознании)


Свободная воля это вовсе не что-то магическое. Это неведение плюс разница в начальных условиях (смотреть теория хаоса, точки бифуркации)

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну замените слово "наказание" на "следствие", если вам так удобнее.


Ну так переформулируйте Ваш вопрос, если он все еще в силе.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> если закон вечен и неизменен


 Нет ничего вечного и неизменного, за исключением единственной дхармы - нирваны. Но эта дхарма не подвержена изменениям (беспричинна) и не имеет следствий (то есть ни на что не влияет)

Поэтому говорить о какой-либо субстанциональности - заблуждение. Субстанция - это способ обобщения, подразумевающий реальность каких-либо обосабливающих факторов, как независимую от вассан чувствующих существ.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет "я" - некому перерождаться, значит и нет соответствующих реализаций.


Нет перерождающегося (того кто перерождается) - верно. Однако сам процесс перерождений наличествует во всей красе для любого чувствующего существа. 

Иначе говоря, нет определенных капель воды, создающих и поддерживающих волну в океане, но все волны образуются из воды и каждая волна будучи возникшей имеет вполне индивидуальные особенности, хотя и состоит из частичек воды, индивидуальность каждой из которых - непринципиальна. Причины индивидуальности волны - вне самой волны. Волна никак не обосабливает себя от остальной воды и воздуха. Индивидуальность интересна изучающему уму (не индивидуальному, а каждому очередному циклу совокупности процессов настроения-восприятия-порывов-сознания, возникающему как следствие предыдущих циклов совокупности процессов)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Только никакой подмены нет! В этом самая суть идеи.
> Важно то, что компьютер может применять только алгоритмы. А мы доказали, что никакой алгоритм задачу не решает.
> Значит, математик делает что-то, что принципиально недоступно компьютеру. Применяет неалгоритмический процесс.


Вывод - спорный. Не значит, что математик делает что-то принципально недоступное. Значит только то, что кто-то НЕ ПОНИМАЕТ, как это делает математик. Огромная разница. Для любого математика - очевидная. 

И как ни натягивайте, увы, пока нет понимания, как это делает математик (а это как раз совершенно не сложно, потому что любое доказательство, принятое научным сообществом как раз формализует способ, которым этот математик пришел к решению четко и конкретно. И если применять этот способ, то задача становится алгоритмической и вычислимой. Ах как удивительно.

Вопрос только в том, почему что-то неочевидное вдруг становится очевидным. Каков алгоритм вывода алгоритмов. И фишка заключается в том, что маленький ребенок такие выводы делает с самого своего рождения. Не нужно забредать в глубины теории алгоритмов. Достаточно посмотреть как обучают детей загадывая им загадки. 

Понимание нужно рассматривать в повседневной деятельности, а не пытаться придумать задачку, которая не под силу компьютеру. Шаг за шагом. Начиная с простейших вещей. 

Идея обосновать несостоятельность машины тьюринга - в целом прикольная. Но когда не поставлена реальная цель, а она подменена абстрактной - вместо того, чтобы указать на конкретную задачу, которую решает человек, но ход решения невозможно определить (что я считаю вообще невероятным, если человек что-то решает, он может отрефлексировать что именно он решил)

Осознание озарений  их рефлексирование - трудоемко, если считать озарения чем-то страшно редким. И совершенно свообдно, если понимать, что озарения - это повседневная работа мозга. Не имея способа перебрать все возможные образы - тем не менее находить их за мгновения в памяти. Чудо, да?

Однако методы записи аттракторов (ключевых признаков) практически мгновенно выходящих на траекторию необходимого аттрактора по любому фрагменту, даже сильно зашумленному - полностью и целиком реализовывают алгоритмически тот самый механизм, который использует человеческий мозг. Более того, мозг использует очень сильную специализацию нервных связей для того, чтобы распознавать изображения под разными углами (кортикальные колонки), в то время как математически можно предобрабатывать изображения, чтобы получить инвариант в отношении угла поворота и масштабов растяжения/сжатия.

Весь смысл в том, чтобы вообще не рассматривать никакие вычисления МТ, кроме одной очень специализированной функции: обобщение множеств. То есть выявление самоподобных фрагментов разных множеств. Фрактальное сжатие, фрактальное кодирование. Аналоговый резонанс ансамблей нейронов выполняет исключительно функцию обобщения. Параллельные вычисления производящие сразу огромное множество сравнений и возбуждение по взаимным ссылкам (синапсам) контуров нейронов, подтверждающих - оно, оно, я узнаю!

Вся масса переживаний в конечном итоге сводятся к разнообразию взаимодействия этих самых ансамблей нейронов, помимо универсальной структуры имеющих так же и генетически предопределенную (функциональное разделение).

Я уже столько раз перечитал Пенроуза, что смело могу отбросить его идеи как совершенно несущественные для той реализации, которая мне ясна и понятна, хоть и содержит в себе немало чисто технических сложностей. Например конкретика механизма определения необходимого алфавита (читаем Дмитрия Кузнецова, запись аттракторов на одномерных отображениях, можно найти в нете, хоть и сложно). Другая сложность - это снижение трудоемкости перебора множества сравнений при сортировке отображений (не обязательно линейных) в поисках самоподобий. Тут приходится подглядывать за хитростями того же самого мозга, обнаруживая заодно забавные свойства восприятия (например далеко не во всех условиях человек может узнать какое-то изображение, но достаточно небольшого изменения ракурса, как узнавание происходит моментально). Более того, возникает понимание, каким образом возникают эпилептические припадки при определенном светодинамическом возбуждении, и в каких естественных условиях эти припадки должны проявляться как полезные свойства адаптации.

----------


## Pavel

> Т.о., если в "химическом анализиторе" не происходит ничего принципиально отличного от живого организма, в нем тоже, верояно, возникает чувство удовлетворения и мысль "все происходит как и ожидается, все понятно".


Любой кибернетический анализатор - это продукт комплексного социо-ума. Ровно так же, как и любой ум, что воспринимается Вами как индивидуальный. Ни в каком уме, что кибернетическом, что в индивидуальном не возникнет ни намека на переживание, если потребность в таком возникновении не будет обусловлена социо-умом. Если у социума есть потребность реализовать в индивидуальном уме комплекс программ, отвечающих за переживания индивида (а такая потребность очевидно есть и видна не вооруженным глазом), то она в нем и реализуется. Если у социо-ума возникнет потребность в реализации комплекса программ, отвечающих за переживания кибернетического ума (а такой потребности очевидно нет), то этот комплекс программ будет реализован и в этом уме.

Кибернетический ум не безумен. В нем реализованы все те умные факторы, что было необходимо реализовать социуму. BTR очень верно указал на широту ума, именно в обозрении его "границ" заложена способность увидеть широту проявлений ума, а следовательно и появляется способность распознавать ум на формальном уровне. Собственно сутью любой формализации в конечном итоге и будет умение распознать и воспроизвести любые проявления ума. Ум не проявленный - это ум, порождаемый неведением.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нет перерождающегося (того кто перерождается) - верно. Однако сам процесс перерождений наличествует во всей красе для любого чувствующего существа.


Разумеется, после смерти вы гниёте и перерождаетесь в пищу для червей, или вы о каком-то другом перерождении?




> Нет ничего вечного и неизменного, за исключением единственной дхармы - нирваны. Но эта дхарма не подвержена изменениям (беспричинна) и не имеет следствий (то есть ни на что не влияет)
> 
> Поэтому говорить о какой-либо субстанциональности - заблуждение. Субстанция - это способ обобщения, подразумевающий реальность каких-либо обосабливающих факторов, как независимую от вассан чувствующих существ.


Закон кармы вечен или нет? Он может быть изменён васанами ЖС? Может какой-нибудь Будда нас сможет освободить от этого закона одним своим желанием и мы все переродимся в чистых землях?




> Свободная воля это вовсе не что-то магическое. Это неведение плюс разница в начальных условиях (смотреть теория хаоса, точки бифуркации)





> Ну так переформулируйте Ваш вопрос, если он все еще в силе.


Вопрос задал Сергей Хос, про карму турникета в метро, я лишь развиваю эту тему, если человек является автоматом, то нету того, что стоило бы очищать в себе от омрачений, достаточно было бы просто себя убить.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот, кстати, насчет проблемы Квалиа еще Марвин Мински ответил



> А теперь философ-дуалист может пожаловаться: „Вы описали, как ранение воздействует на ваш ум, но вы всё ещё не можете описать, как ранение чувствуется“. Это, как я утверждаю, большая ошибка, которая состоит в попытке определить „ощущение“ как независимый объект, сущность которого неописуема. Мне видится, что чувства — это не какие-то непонятные отдельные явления. Это и есть именно те познавательные изменения, которые определяют что такое „ранение“. И они включают в себя и все эти неуклюжие попытки выразить и соединить эти изменения. Эта большая ошибка происходит от поиска простой, единой „сути“ ранения, вместо осознания того, что под этим словом мы называем сложное перераспределение наших ресурсов


И я полностью с ним согласен

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Вот эта дополнительная способность - понимать и переживать - обнаруживаемая нами в самих себе, и есть та дополнительная неалгоритмизируемая часть, отличающая живое от неживого.


Ошибочное суждение. Если бы единственной отличительной чертой живого от неживого была бы способность переживать и понимать, то в Вашем бы восприятии не было ни какого "мы", которые обнаруживают по Вашим же словам, а в качестве живого Вы способны были бы воспринять исключительно себя. Но это не так. Есть реализованные признаки, отличающие живое от не живого, что позволяет и не философу, а бабушке-пенсионерке отличать одно от другого.

Но направление мысли опять же верное. Вы путаете живое с разумностью по распространенной буддийской привычке их объединять, отсюда и возникает очевидная не стыковка рассуждений с очевидными наблюдениями. Но можно продолжать искать в этом направлении. Если отделить живое от разумного, то удастся понять, что есть ум, а что есть живой ум. Заметьте, не сильный, ни мистический, ни ясный, а просто живой. И сразу же обнаружатся организмы, о которых можно сказать, что они живые, но практически без индивидуального ума.

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Упущено субъективное чувство - собственно переживание.


Да нет никакого субъективного чувства, как неотъемлемой части ума, зачем фантазировать. Чувство может быть, а может не быть. Из ста людей, пробующих на вкус один и тот же бульон, двадцать утверждают, что в нем полностью отсутствует вкус или соленость. Программа может быть запущена, а может быть нет, комплекс программ может работать, а может быть поломан.

Понятие "бесчувственный человек" появляется не как результат фантазии, а как результат понимания отъемлимости любого чувства от человеческого ума. При этом никто не утверждает, что раз чего-то там не чувствует, то ума лишился.

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разумеется, после смерти вы гниёте и перерождаетесь в пищу для червей, или вы о каком-то другом перерождении?
> 
> Закон кармы вечен или нет? Он может быть изменён васанами ЖС? Может какой-нибудь Будда нас сможет освободить от этого закона одним своим желанием и мы все переродимся в чистых землях?
> 
> Вопрос задал Сергей Хос, про карму турникета в метро, я лишь развиваю эту тему, если человек является автоматом, то нету того, что стоило бы очищать в себе от омрачений, достаточно было бы просто себя убить.


После смерти гниет плоть. Сознание прекратившись в одном теле продолжается в другом теле, поскольку его причиной не является данное конкретное тело. 

Никакого закона кармы, вечного или невечного установить нельзя. Это форма речи, именование определенных процессов важных для существ имеющих те или иные формы существования. Это все равно, что задавать вопрос, является ли вечным или не вечным красное. Какой-то обобщенный "Закон Кармы" не является непосредственным потоком действий (порывов) всех живых существ. Есть конкретные действия и их конкретное влияние на страдания существ. Но нужно понимать, что все те чувства, которые мы воспринимаем как возникающие, нарастающие, пресыщающиеся, убывающие и исчезающие по факту состоят из мириадов дхарм каждое. И "Закон Кармы" пытающийся обобщить мириады элементов действия (карма четан, санскар, обезличенных элементов устремления от неприятного элемента чувств к приятному элементу чувств) подобен статистической термодинамике, не пытающейся сложить все движения молекул, а обобщающий некоторые пограничные свойства взаимодействия. 

Проблема в том, что Вы можете убить конкретное тело, но это не убьет привязанности и цепляние, формирующие сознание, которое управляет этой грудой плоти, потом следующей грудой плоти. Поэтому независимо от того, что и тело, и поток сознания действуют как автоматы, прекратить процесс этого действия уничтожением тела - невозможно, действующая программа будет ввергать в страдания другие тела, в бесчисленном множестве поставляемые механизмом репликации (белков). 

Как генетическая программа закодирована на уровне всего генотипа всего живого в каждой отдельной клетке, так и идеи управления всем этим живым в точках бифуркации (точках волеизъявления, моментах сознания) распределены в поведении всего живого. Образы конкретного поведения могут быть как закреплены генетически, так и получены в процессе подражания. Нет никакого другого сознания помимо всего разнообразия поведения всех существ. Индивидуальность сознания определяется исключительно ограниченностью восприятия всеобщей связанности тех или иных образов поведения в широкой социальной среде живых существ. Иначе говоря, восприятие сначала одной идеи определяет целую совокупность восприятия совместимых и отвержения несовместимых идей о выигрышном поведении данного конкретного организма в данном конкретном окружении.

Можно убить этот организм, но нельзя убить распространение и исполнение тех взглядов, которые охватывали этот организм наряду со всеми остальными. И данная конкретная комбинация взглядов в обязательном порядке будет реализовываться снова и снова, пока определенная последовательность правильных взглядов не утвердится в любой возможной последовательности неправильных. Так будут спасены все чувствующие существа.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Да, кроме загробной реализации.


И что там такого не кармического произошло с загробной реализацией? Может быть толстовщина перестала вновь и вновь реализовываться со смертью Толстого, или "Шакьямуни умер - да здравствует Путин!"?

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Ну-ну. Каким образом Вы решаете, что машина дать такой ответ не может?


Опять по-новой. Это доказано в теории алгоритмов. Невычислимых задач - бесконечное множество, Пенроуз рассматривает некоторые из них.




> Я не знаю как я это делаю, поэтому не могу это запрограммировать - можно еще понять. Но это не доказательство, а банальное поражение.


Я потому и отсылаю вас всё время к фундаментальной теории - вы считаете, что можно запрограммировать что угодно? Нет, есть бесконечное множество неалгоритмизируемых задач.

----------


## Pavel

> Просто ли это ошибка инженера, или сам инженер с его ошибками тоже чья-то ошибка? Всегда ли инженер получает наказание за свои ошибки? Его ли это ошибки на самом деле?


Если это его ошибка, то это и его сапоги, рубашка, жена, друг, враг, дерево, планета.... Сами понимаете? 

Обладает ли ошибка неотъемлимым признаком принадлежности личности? Говоря об ошибке, куда направляем свой взор? Так если ошибка ни кому не принадлежит, то кому принадлежит ошибка? 

Кто автор ошибки, если ошибку выдает прибор, который сконструирован группой инженеров, получивших свое образование в группе ВУЗ-ов, расположенных в группе городов? Кто произвел ошибку, если в группе инженеров при условии верного, но разного образования всех членов этой группы, за день до реализации ошибки на программном уровне реализации прибора, ошиблась Дуся, уйдя из дому от обидевшего ее мужа, напившись в баре и пристав к группе инженеров, последовательно переспав с ними по отдельности и вместе, измотав своим пьяным сексуальным безумием всех их до полного физического истощения? Кто автор программной ошибки прибора?

Легко обнаруживается фамилия. Не очень сложно обнаруживается переживание. И сложнее достигается понимание.

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять по-новой. Это доказано в теории алгоритмов. Невычислимых задач - бесконечное множество, Пенроуз рассматривает некоторые из них.
> 
> 
> 
> Я потому и отсылаю вас всё время к фундаментальной теории - вы считаете, что можно запрограммировать что угодно? Нет, есть бесконечное множество неалгоритмизируемых задач.


Ну отошлите уже к чему-нибудь конкретному. Вот просто процитируйте что-то что я такого упускаю. Просто посылать - негуманно  :Smilie:  Более того, есть подозрение, что Вам не к чему отсылать конкретному. Просто потому, что Вы не понимаете, отчего же я никак не соглашусь с этим расчудесным доказательством  :Smilie: 

Поймите правильно, фундаментальную теории разрабатывали такие же люди, как мы с Вами. Просто они были более сосредоточены на определенных аспектах и сделали некоторые выводы, отталкиваясь от некоторых предпосылок. Но эти предпосылки в учебниках не рассматриваются столь же глубоко, как они рассматривались основоположниками. 

И когда Вы говорите, что я упускаю какие-то основы, я Вас спрашиваю - какие именно? Если это основы, значит их можно хотя бы коротко перечислить (ключевые понятия), определить, если их не много или дать конкретные ссылки, с которыми Вы согласны. Потому что я знаю как минимум три десятка взаимно несовместимых определений алгоритма и машины Тьюринга. 

О каких конкретно основах Вы говорите, если это не фейк, конечно же? Откуда Вы почерпнули эти основы? Насколько эти основы Вами перепроверены (или приняты аксиоматически, на доверии)?

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять по-новой. Это доказано в теории алгоритмов. Невычислимых задач - бесконечное множество, Пенроуз рассматривает некоторые из них.


А Вы не начинайте по-новой. Приведите конкретное решение человеком невычислимой задачи и скажите, что мешает это приведенное (достигаемое человеком) решение алгоритмзировать именно так, как ее решает человек, а не так, как она сформулирована в виде невычислимой.

Я право не понимаю Вашего затруднения. Если есть бесчисленное множество задач, которые человек решает, а МТ не решает - приведите ее решение человеком и покажите, что именно в этом человеческом решении неподвластно МТ и закончим на этом.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Иван Ран

> И что там такого не кармического произошло с загробной реализацией? Может быть толстовщина перестала вновь и вновь реализовываться со смертью Толстого, или "Шакьямуни умер - да здравствует Путин!"?


Формально говоря, это не загробная реализация, а посмертная. 



> Обладает ли ошибка неотъемлимым признаком принадлежности личности? Говоря об ошибке, куда направляем свой взор? Так если ошибка ни кому не принадлежит, то кому принадлежит ошибка?





> Кто автор программной ошибки прибора?


Вот и я не знаю, как в таком случае закон кармы работает, что автора ждёт неминуемое наказание.

----------


## Pavel

> ...если человек является автоматом, то нету того, что стоило бы очищать в себе от омрачений, достаточно было бы просто себя убить.


Для чего достаточно, Вы готовы внятно ответить? Достаточно для порождения условий возникновения убивающего себя ума - да. А что, разве стоит такая задача?

----------


## Pavel

> Формально говоря, это не загробная реализация, а посмертная.


Красткость не всегда дитя таланта. Какая разниза между загробной и посмертной? 

Обращу Ваше внимание на то, что у толстовщины Вы не обнаружите ни начала, ни конца ее реализации, но легко выделите любую точку как загробную или посмертную. И что дает Вам обилие разрозненных точек?




> Вот и я не знаю, как в таком случае закон кармы работает, что автора ждёт неминуемое наказание.


До примитивности просто, на уровне естестенного отбора (естественного ограничения в благе) на фоне наработанных привязанностей (стремления к благу).

----------


## Karadur

> Вывод - спорный. Не значит, что математик делает что-то принципально недоступное. Значит только то, что кто-то НЕ ПОНИМАЕТ, как это делает математик. Огромная разница. Для любого математика - очевидная.


Это значит именно то, что математик делает нечто недоступное компьютеру. *Как именно* он это делает - неважно. Важно лишь то, что мы понимаем решения задач, которые невозможно вычислить на компьютере.




> И как ни натягивайте, увы, пока нет понимания, как это делает математик (а это как раз совершенно не сложно, потому что любое доказательство, принятое научным сообществом как раз формализует способ, которым этот математик пришел к решению четко и конкретно. И если применять этот способ, то задача становится алгоритмической и вычислимой. Ах как удивительно.


Мы знаем, что эта задача даже теоретически невычислима. Невычислимость задачи доказана строго. Способа её решения на компьютере нет в принципе. 




> Осознание озарений  их рефлексирование - трудоемко, если считать озарения чем-то страшно редким. И совершенно свообдно, если понимать, что озарения - это повседневная работа мозга. Не имея способа перебрать все возможные образы - тем не менее находить их за мгновения в памяти. Чудо, да?


Всё, что вы описываете - это методы поиска и обработки информации. Какими бы замысловатыми и продвинутыми они не были, они выполняются на компьютере, а значит, алгоритмичны.
А мы знаем, что есть бесконечный класс задач, которые невозможно решить на компьютере. И как минимум часть из них может решать человек.




> Я уже столько раз перечитал Пенроуза, что смело могу отбросить его идеи как совершенно несущественные для той реализации, которая мне ясна и понятна, хоть и содержит в себе немало чисто технических сложностей.


Если вы собираетесь делать реализацию на компьютере - он не достигнет того понимания, что есть у человека.

----------


## Karadur

> А Вы не начинайте по-новой. Приведите конкретное решение человеком невычислимой задачи


Ну вы же читали Пенроуза - это _как минимум_ класс бесконечно-рекурсивных задач, в т.ч. свойства натуральных чисел, связанные с бесконечностью.




> и скажите, что мешает это приведенное (достигаемое человеком) решение алгоритмзировать именно так, как ее решает человек, а не так, как она сформулирована в виде невычислимой.


Да её вообще нельзя алгоритмизировать; это доказано. Я, в свою очередь, не понимаю вашего затруднения в понимании этого.  :Smilie: 




> Я право не понимаю Вашего затруднения. Если есть бесчисленное множество задач, которые человек решает, а МТ не решает - приведите ее решение человеком и покажите, что именно в этом человеческом решении неподвластно МТ и закончим на этом.


Вы точно понимаете теорию? Никто не утверждал, что человек решает бесконечное множество задач, которые не может решить МТ. Это утверждение слишком сильное, оно нам не нужно.

Есть бесконечное множество нерешаемых задач, но мы не говорим, что *все их* решает человек. Он решает _как минимум_ какой-то класс таких задач. Этого достаточно, чтобы показать, что у нас в уме есть некий процесс, который никак не моделируется на компьютере, а значит, сильный ИИ - невозможен.

Это не запрещает при этом делать подделки,  очень "умные" симуляции.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это значит именно то, что математик делает нечто недоступное компьютеру. Как именно он это делает - неважно. Важно лишь то, что мы понимаем решения задач, которые невозможно вычислить на компьютере.


Ну и где пример того, что математик делает недоступного компьютеру. Один, конкретный пример. Как он это делает - важно. Иначе отчего бы вдруг этому математику верили, что его озарение верно, если этого нельзя проверить? Ведь проверяются же все доказательства. Давайте уже пример. Один. Конкретный. Любой. Мы его обсудим на предмет невычислимости.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да её вообще нельзя алгоритмизировать; это доказано. Я, в свою очередь, не понимаю вашего затруднения в понимании этого.


Потому что доказательства нет. Нельзя считать доказательством произвольные рассуждения без конкретно поставленной задачи. Представьте, что я слепой и не могу найти постановки задачи у Пенроуза. 

Как у Пенроуза поставлена задача? Как ее решает математик? Как это решение математика доказанным образом невоспроизводимо машиной Тьюринга?

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вы же читали Пенроуза - это как минимум класс бесконечно-рекурсивных задач, в т.ч. свойства натуральных чисел, связанные с бесконечностью.


Математик не решает эти задачи перебором. С какой стати мы рассматриваем заведомо неправильный подход как алгоритм?

Понимаете, в чем проблема. Пенроуз решает ту самую задачу, доказывая, что среди бесконечности алгоритмов не найдется ни одного, который не решит нужную задачу. И ему не удается этого доказать, потому что он рассматривает случаи, но эти случаи не гарантируют, что он рассмотрел все возможные случаи. Просто Вы, как и многие другие люди очарованно смотрите за манипуляциями, упуская главное. Нигде, заметьте, нигде Пенроуз не гарантирует неразрывности рассматриваемых классов алгоритмов. Вы, как владеющий математикой должны понимать, что это значит. Все, к чему он в результате сводит, это опять же банальная проблема перебора из бесконечного количества алгоритмов. Но нам не нужно бесконечное. Математик не оперирует бесконечностями свойств. Он оперирует конкретными операциями, конечным их числом, описанными, формализованными и целиком порождающими весь конечный набор свойств множеств, полей, групп, алфавитов, словарей и т.п. Поймите, предложение об их бесконечности - фикция. Бесконечность применимости операций - потенциальна, но не актуальна. Вся математика держится на том, что свойства сложения не зависят от конкретных слагаемых. Это всегда одна и та же операция. Она одна. Нет бесконечных сложений с единицей, с двойкой и так далее.

Даже сами значения бесконечности выделены в отдельных класс пределов, чтобы как-то ими оперировать. Математики придумывают операции, обходящие возникающие проблемы РАЗРЫВНОСТИ полей чисел одной операции в применении к другой. И этого Пенроуз никак не исследует. А в этом кроется как раз неприменимость его рассуждений. Абстрактные алгоритмы это не просто вычисления. Это преобразование полей чисел. Для натуральный чисел операция сложения не приводит к запрещенным ситуациям, а операция вычитания порождает новое поле целых чисел. Свойства операции вычитания ограничены на поле натуральных чисел. Но при этом есть условия вычитания по модулю, которое создает только одну особую ситуацию - ноль и есть возможность ввести особую операцию уменьшения, которая не применима к равным числам (то есть она оперирует единственной выборкой числа из множества натуральных для обоих операндов). И эта операция уже целиком по свойствам эквивалентна операции сложения. Разрыв преодолен, и такая ситуация ВСЕГДА вычислима. Причем - в одно действие. 

Но если мы вводим в условие задачи разрыв, ни математик, ни МТ не решат задачу без перехода к порождаемому полю чисел и его свойствам, которые всегда создают КОНЕЧНОЕ ЧИСЛО РАЗРЫВОВ. Нет ни одной операции, которая из исходного множества порождает бесконечное множество подмножеств. То, что число значений в подмножествах бесконечно - не имеет значения, поскольку свойства значений в этих подмножествах - конечны и единообразны для всего подмножества.

В общем, мы можем очень долго рассматривать конкретные элементы несостоятельности так называемого доказательства Пенроуза, но я все же предлагаю Вам защитить Вашу позицию на конкретном примере. Чтобы все стало предельно очевидно. 

Выберите конкретную невычислимую задачу, для которой известно решения математика и Вы увидите, как не оперируя самими числами задача формализуется для решения на МТ без всяких мнимых бесконечностей, просто анализируя разрывы. Если Вы выбрете задачу, решения которой не знаете сами, увы такая задача не проходит основного теста. Математик должен уметь ее решать.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010), Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Flex

> Человеческий мозг в отличие от абстрактной машины тьюринга очень хорошо умеет решать задачи обобщения (которая вполне себе алгоритмическая, только требует очень больших, НО КОНЕЧНЫХ объемов вычисления)


Иными словами - ни одному компьютеру не доступно семантическое понимание его собственных данных. Есть множество языков описания, но ни один из них не будет исчерпывающим. Как и  язык описания - человек узнает о новых свойствах, и понимает их в вещах(узнал металл - понял, что ножницы - металлические), но кроме прямых свойств есть и другие, которые требуют введение в описание огромного количества данных. Какой алгоритм ВНЕЗАПНО поймет, что ножницы это две буквы "Р".

Цитата от моего друга, который читал тему, но не зарегистрирован на форуме:
=====================
А они слышали о пороге вычислимости, и зависимости его от вычислительной мощности? а также, поведение достаточно сложного алгоритма не будет отличимо от реального аналога. и как в таком случае распознать, где слабый ИИ, а где сильный? Сильный ИИ, по логике, на данном этапе развития человечества невозможен в принципе. 
З.Ы. возможно создание базовых всеобьемлющих алгоритмов, реагирующих на входящие условия, взаимодействующих между собой, и ВНЕЗАПНО выдающих совершенно непредсказуемый результат. Является ли это сильным ИИ?

----------


## Flex

> Вы, видимо еще не поняли метод формирования суждения о недостаточности знаний - тот, кто не согласен или сомневается, по определению не обладает достаточными знаниями, ибо в качестве необходимого условия выступает согласие. Так что Вы не обладаете достаточными знаниями ПО УСЛОВИЮ ЗАДАЧИ о рассмотрении вопроса относительно достаточности Ваших знаний.


Мое утверждение было ответом на намек одного господина, что в обсуждаемой теории много высшей математики, которую не каждый поймет.

----------


## Flex

А вообще, предлгаю авторам идеи выполнить простое задание, для доказательства идеи:

Выразите чувство любовь и напишите его возможные значения. Сложите его со страхом, дайте результат и опишите алгоритм расчета.
А я проверю на счетах. xD

Мы можем передать только простые формы информации, практически дискретные, такие как текст, слова, звуки, но мы не можем передать трансцендентные нашему языку значения, будь то обида или радость. Мы можем выразить лишь их наличие и причину. Если мы не можем этого выразить словами, текстами, звуками, морганием глаз и барабанной бробью - как мы это выразим исполняемому коду??СУПЕРТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНОЙ_МАШИНЫ_ТЬЮРИНГА? Или стоит предполагать, что она появится сама?
И, да, если машина не может описать чувства

----------


## Won Soeng

Flex, я очень дико извиняюсь, а что такое "семантическое понимание собственных данных"? У Вас есть какое-то особое понимание красного помимо того, что Вы можете идентифицировать "это - красное"? 

Человеческие языки тоже не исчерпывающие. Ничего страшного, в том и заключается ДИНАМИКА обобщения, что сначала появляются новые классы (квалии, группы дхарм), потом при необходимости ссылок на них им даются названия на внешнем языке (пригодные для коммуникации). И, порой, дать исчерпывающее определение человек не может. Особенно когда это касается внутренних переживаний самого человека, не имеющих однозначных внешних проявлений. И тогда появляются коаны и долгие годы притирки ученика и учителя, пока выявленное и названное может быть передано.

Про внезапность, пожалуйста, не надо. Как известно путь к мгновенному озарению долог и тернист. Нет никакого преимущества у человека в вопросе озарения. Наличие названия, которое не ссылается ни на какой конкретный опыт называется концпецией. Обнаружение соответствия концепции и конкретного опыта называется озарением. Конечно же установление связи когда она найдена можно назвать мгновенным. Каскад переосмысления всех связей этого класса может занимать очень большое время, целая груда концптуальных представлений мгновенно отбрасывается за необходимостью и происходит обратная трассировка. 

Передайте Вашему другу, что он неодинок в своих вопросах. Пройдет еще немало времени, когда он поймет, что ни порог вычислимости, ни вычислительная мощность не имеют отношения к современной парадигме разума, основанной на последних достижениях нейрофизиологии, синергетики (теории хаоса) и реляционной математики. 

Парадигму менять всегда сложно. А особенно учитывая то, что это передний фронт науки, и нет пока устоявшейся терминологии (она вся - авторская), нет соответственно каких-то учебников (только разрозненные публикации), даже нет четкой связанности этих исследований (наткнуться на подходящие работы можно скорее случайно, чем систематически, потому что публикации чаще всего возникают в смежных науках, а прослеживать все публикации каждому - физически невозможно)

Ассоциативные же вопросы (типа похожести двух букв Р на ножницы) - уже сейчас решаются более чем скромными объемами вычислений. Не за горами время, когда поиск картинок по их описанию будет анахронизмом. Ключом к поиску будут образцы изображений. Например, найти вот эту физиономию в 20 Гб фотографий из отпуска. Или все фрагменты на видео. Или появление определенных фраз в аудиопотоке

Решаются все больше технические вопросы, связанные скорее с модификациями форматов, для более удобного доступа к данным и унификации интерфейсов и процедур.

Вопросы же связанные с тем, как это компьютер обнаружив искомый образ поймет, что он обнаружил искомый образ - глупое лукавство, самоодурачивание тем, что в процессе понимания (осознания, памятование) есть что-то кроме собственно рефлексии: "вот это оно". 

Тут есть один нюанс, он как раз связан с параллельностью работы мозга, возникновением и прекращением сомнений, почему и возникает вопрос "а как же понимание"?

Ансамбли нейронов, "резонирующие" на некоторую картину ключей-признаков могут вызывать массу смежных воспоминаний. Пока нет обобщающего образа (абстрактного, например "типичный стул") эти воспоминания перемежаются, создавая базу для обобщения, из которой вычленяются общие признаки и исключения, пока абстрактное представление не станет достаточно устойчивым. В этот момент количество ансамблей возникающих при представлении стула резко сокращается (происходит та самая любимая Пенроузом редукция, только вообще без квантовой механики; более того, квантовых процессов на макроуровне куда больше, чем принято думать, но это тема отдельной дискуссии). Остается цепочка абстракций максимально плотно связывающая общее понятие "стул", общую категорию "обстановка", общую функцию "удобство для сидячей позы" с перемежающимися на фоне отклонениями, которые легко могут быть актуализированы, будучи помещены в фокус внимания любым дополнительным акцентом (уточнением приоритетов и состава ключевых признаков)

Непредсказуемость вообще не является самоцелью, более того на 99% является фикцией, фантазией излишне романтично настроенных исследователей. Точки бифуркации хоть и прерывают устойчивые траектории, имеют вполне определенный спектр вероятностей исхода из ситуации. Абсолютно стохастические точки бифуркации - нонсенс. Полностью белый шум - это отсутствие вообще каких либо значимостей. Даже на чисто белой стене (глобальный пример белого шума высокой интенсивности) ум начинает фантазировать разнообразные картины, снижая все сильнее пороги фильтров восприятия, отсекающих слишком уж чувствительную гиперреакцию на ключевые признаки. Полная сенсорная депривация приведет к тому, что источником ключей для мышления станут внутренние ощущения, сначала каскадные, а зачем и индивидуальные разряды рецепторов на внутренние контуры.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вообще, предлгаю авторам идеи выполнить простое задание, для доказательства идеи:
> 
> Выразите чувство любовь и напишите его возможные значения. Сложите его со страхом, дайте результат и опишите алгоритм расчета.
> А я проверю на счетах. xD
> 
> Мы можем передать только простые формы информации, практически дискретные, такие как текст, слова, звуки, но мы не можем передать трансцендентные нашему языку значения, будь то обида или радость. Мы можем выразить лишь их наличие и причину. Если мы не можем этого выразить словами, текстами, звуками, морганием глаз и барабанной бробью - как мы это выразим исполняемому коду??СУПЕРТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНОЙ_МАШИНЫ_ТЬЮРИНГА? Или стоит предполагать, что она появится сама?
> И, да, если машина не может описать чувства


Вы выбрали самые непостижимые для Вас чувства?  :Smilie:  Ни одно из них не вызывает ни малейшей трудности. 

Любовь (научный термин филия, подразделяется по категориям) это совокупность процессов, основанных на импринтированном образе привлекательности (то есть безусловной позитивной значимости). Страх (фобия) это совокупность процессов, основанных на импринтированном образе непривлекательности.

Доказывается довольно просто. НЛП-практики умеют создавать фобии и филии и разрушать их. Есть вполне конкретные техники для этого (рефрейминг, якоря и т.п.)

Физиологические проявления приязни и неприязни многочисленны, существует вполне банальный механизм эмпатии (сходства проявлений переживаемых эмоций) благодаря которому мы распознаем, что переживает тот или иной человек. Эмпатия редко осознается, еще более редко становится сознательным объектом детального изучения. 

Однако любая эмоция, любое чувство в явном виде раскладывается на конкретные физиологические ощущения и проявления. Что так же вполне наглядно и надежно исследовано, задокументировано теми же нлперцами. Хотя и классические психотерапевты не оспаривают тесную связанность эмоций и физиологических ощущений, по сути дела нет ни одной серьезной теории или хотя бы фальсифицируемой гипотезы, что помимо физиологических ощущений в эмоциях есть что-либо еще. Просто комплексный перцептивный образ, являющийся генетически предрасположенным импринтом.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Flex

Под "семантическим пониманием собственных данных" я подразумеваю поиск вещей, удовлетворяющих заданным свойствам класса, который не был объявлен заранее. На лету искать вещи, которые еще не имеют искомого свойства. На капче мы можем увидеть буквы. Сильный ИИ тоже их увидит. Но он не сможет увидеть "Этот тухлый помидор похож на скрюченый старческий нос", как это делает человек. Человек может произвольно выбирать похожие вещи и асоциировать их, а искуственному интеллекту придется на каждом шагу парсить всю базу данных, добавляя применимые асоциации и увеличивая её объем.

----------


## Flex

> Любовь (научный термин филия, подразделяется по категориям) это совокупность процессов, основанных на импринтированном образе привлекательности (то есть безусловной позитивной значимости). Страх (фобия) это совокупность процессов, основанных на импринтированном образе непривлекательности.


Мне нужно значение этой переменной, алгоритм сложения и вычитания, и т.д. Тогда я реализую это на машине тьюринга. Но у любого психолога-нлпешника и прочих спецов опустятся руки при виде такого объема работ.

Не стоит забывать, что выраженый в словах процесс любви имеет предел измеримости и нереальную погрешность. Человек не сможет досконально пересказать всё, что относится к его любви. Что-то он не вспомнит, что-то умолчит, что-то его сознательному уровню - недоступно. Да и глубокий гипноз - не идеальный способ ввода-вывода.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Под "семантическим пониманием собственных данных" я подразумеваю поиск вещей, удовлетворяющих заданным свойствам класса, который не был объявлен заранее. На лету искать вещи, которые еще не имеют искомого свойства. На капче мы можем увидеть буквы. Сильный ИИ тоже их увидит. Но он не сможет увидеть "Этот тухлый помидор похож на скрюченый старческий нос", как это делает человек. Человек может произвольно выбирать похожие вещи и асоциировать их, а искуственному интеллекту придется на каждом шагу парсить всю базу данных, добавляя применимые асоциации и увеличивая её объем.


Как раз по образу некого изображения возникнет перемежение тухлых помидоров и сключенных старческих носов - вообще никакой проблемы. Вы мыслите устаревшими методами поиска, не надо ничего парсить. 

Вряд ли я Вам сейчас смогу сходу объяснить, что такое странный аттрактор, что такое перемежаемость, что такое бассейн устойчивых траекторий, каким образом аттракторы записываются на одномерных и многомерных отображениях, и каким образом устойчивая траектория аттрактора устанавливается по последовательности из нескольких чисел, оцифровывающих алфавит внутренний представлений системы, каким образом система динамически выстраивает этот алфавит, какие сформулированы проблемы обобщения самоподобий, как это все выглядит в фазовом пространстве параметров, как быстро строить проекции параметров, для выявления неявных связей, как по факту это сейчас используется в реальных приложениях дата майнинга, бизнес-разведки, поиска неформализованных данных, кластеризации и факторного анализа и т.п. Но я надеюсь, что ключевых слов Вам для начала достаточно.

----------

Монферран (24.02.2018)

----------


## Flex

Хм... Пожалуй я уйду от дускутирующих к зрителям. У меня есть чувство, что либо я не смогу доказать то, в чем я прав, либо я смогу доказать то, в чем я не прав, либо иные варианты, поскольку я не уверен в двух вещах: своей правоте и способности изложить доказательство.

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Человеческие языки тоже не исчерпывающие. Ничего страшного, в том и заключается ДИНАМИКА обобщения, что сначала появляются новые классы (квалии, группы дхарм), потом при необходимости ссылок на них им даются названия на внешнем языке (пригодные для коммуникации). И, порой, дать исчерпывающее определение человек не может. Особенно когда это касается внутренних переживаний самого человека, не имеющих однозначных внешних проявлений. И тогда появляются коаны и долгие годы притирки ученика и учителя, пока выявленное и названное может быть передано...


Человек ни порой не может дать исчерпывающего определения, а никогда не может дать исчерпывающего определения. Ни слово, ни определение не обладают признаком всеохватывания (полноты описания) феномена. Именно по этой причине ни феномен, ни его слово-форма не могут быть переданы, но может быть достигнуто согласие. 

И вот тут, мы опять приходим к пониманию как эмоциональному ощущению и не более того, а передаче как акту согласия, порождающему соучастие. Сам процесс мышления - не цепочка логически непрерывных умопостроений, а набор сменяющих друг друга актов (программ и их результатов) по восприятию, обобщению, вспоминанию, узнаванию, запоминанию... 

При этом нарушение логической структуры происходит не только каждый раз при переходе от одного акта к последующему акту, но и при повторных актах с теми же исходными данными. Отсюда и частота обнаружения противоречий или парадоксов, которые способны возникнуть лишь в дискретной среде формирования рассуждений, а не в одной логической цепочке. Акт "понял" возникает не обязательно как следствие предшествующего акта по постижению, а вполне достаточно и как следствие акта "стремлюсь к соучастию", "стремлюсь к уверенности", "стремлюсь к сохранению"... Равно как и акт обнаружения противоречия. 

Другими словами рассматривать ум, как механизм, построенный на логической основе - это ошибка. На логической основе построены взаимовлияющие дискретные акты ума, его деятельность: переживания, понимания, согласия, приятия, неприятия, отторжения,.. Любой из актов не самодостаточен, как ум не целостный в своей деятельности, т.е. не представляет из себя некий генератор единого непрерывного процесса мышления. 

Любой из актов по этой причине может моделироваться с допустимой точностью как и любая последовательность актов и любая закономерность их взаимодействия. Важно, на чем мы в моделировании остановимся, что признаем за "передачу" или другими словами как организуем процесс согласия. А из этого следует, что любой сложности (сильности) ИИ может быть моделирован с допустимой степенью реализации акта согласия. Важно понимать цель такой реализации и степень достаточности относительно этой цели.

Для мореплавателя достаточно сильным ИИ является карт-плоттер, которым он пользуется, и которому доверяет больше, чем своему зрению. Для космонавта достаточно сильным ИИ является аппаратура космического шатла, которая способна вывести в космос аппарат и вернуть его на Землю без участия пилота. Для Пенроуза нет никакого ИИ, который можно было бы назвать достаточно сильным. И в этом нет беды. Беда в том, что в его понимании такового и быть не может. Другими словами согласия достигнуто быть не может по причине того, что за критерий сильности выбрана не практичность или работоспособность, а алгоритмизированность на уровне единого непрерывного алгоритма в рамках целостной логической системы.

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Если черный ящик(человек/компьютер) пройдет тест тьюринга у меня лично, тогда я буду убежден. До этого момента я буду допускать, что при неимоверных затратах человекочасов - он будет создан. Буду надеятся на это.

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне нужно значение этой переменной, алгоритм сложения и вычитания, и т.д. Тогда я реализую это на машине тьюринга. Но у любого психолога-нлпешника и прочих спецов опустятся руки при виде такого объема работ.
> 
> Не стоит забывать, что выраженый в словах процесс любви имеет предел измеримости и нереальную погрешность. Человек не сможет досконально пересказать всё, что относится к его любви. Что-то он не вспомнит, что-то умолчит, что-то его сознательному уровню - недоступно. Да и глубокий гипноз - не идеальный способ ввода-вывода.


А никто и не обещал, что это будет легко. Есть перечень необходимых к реализации процедур. Он не очень велик. Есть единый механизм обобщения множеств (вычисление самоподобий). Его главная проблема в том, что нужна высокая параллельность вычислений (последовательная машина тьюринга должна будет делать очень большое количество расчетов). Но общая идея довольно проста. Самоподобие это некое отражение одного фрагмента множества на другой фрагмент (сдвиг, сжатие, расширение прямые и обратные для одномерных отображений, к многомерным добавляется поворот, отражение и проекция, в многомерных и безмерных отражениях используется гиперкубы параметров, запись траекторий переходов из состояний в состояния, кластеризация диапазонов - вычисление внутреннего алфавита, переборы проекций параметров - свертка фазового пространства)

Пересказывать относящееся к любви и не нужно. Это может быть вообще все что угодно. Просто объект любви - это значимый фактор в классификации. Распознавание ключевых элементов импринтированного образа запускает процессы расширенной самоидентификации. Чем сильнее совпадение (мощнее нейронный ансамбль, плотнее траектории странного аттрактора, устойчивее предельный цикл и т.п. в зависимости от реализации) тем большее восприятие объекта как "мое", "часть меня", тем больше процессов по защите и заботе вовлекается в контур внимания. 

Небольшое совпадение может запустить малозначимый с точки зрения распределения ресурсов процесс. Знаки внимания, небольшая забота.

Более существенное совпадение может перераспределить ресурсы даже за счет собственного выживания (т.е. непосредственных органов и частей тела)

Самое главное, что чаще всего непонимают приверженцы функционального программирования заключается в том, что в сильном ИИ очень мало программирования, но очень много генетических алгоритмов и обучающего поведения. Нет нужды программировать любой феномен самостоятельно. 

Все феномены являются разнообразием одного и того же процесса различения-обобщения. При этом нужно понимать, что существует много вложенных контуров (циклов) адаптации системы.

Есть уровень биологической эволюции, на котором отстраивается оптимальная структура органов чувств (т.е. определяется баланс между жесткой предопределенной структурой, параметрической структурой чувствительной к разовой связке перцептивного образа и гибкой структурой с разными степенями динамики адаптивности). Есть уровень социальной эволюции, на котором отстраивается оптимальная структура врожденных и приобретаемых поведенческих шаблонов. Есть уровень индивидуальной эволюции, связанный с накоплением опыта в конкретном "рождении". Есть уровень ситуационной эволюции, связанный с анализом и моделированием ситуаций.

Это все выполняется одним и тем же механизмом - генетические алгоритмы, только вот диапазон вариативности в каждом из уровней различается. 

По сути дела вопрос только в том, что аттрактор контекста (сверхоперативной памяти) предельно адаптивен (т.е. моментально адаптируется к новому составу ключей-траекторий, период разрядки - доли секунды), аттрактор долгосрочной памяти адаптируется с разрядкой порядка сотен тысяч секунд, аттракторы зоны импринтов адаптируются в первый раз с разрядкой порядка секунд, но затем переходят в категорию долгосрочной памяти, т.е. блокируются. 

Каждая траектория аттрактора это весь перечень образа (или ссылок на самоподобные фрагменты образа - так называемая L-последовательность фрактальных коэффициентов отображения). Поэтому добавление новой информации сначала увеличивает объем базы экспоненциально, до объема терминов порядка нескольких тысяч, затем полиномиально, до объема порядка нескольких миллионов, затем логарифмически. 

Математически вся система представляет собой адаптивный мультифрактал, который в динамике представляет движение единиченого дискретного внимания по перемежающимся траекториям в сворачивающихся и разворачивающихся по разным осям сверток проекции фазового пространства. 

В этот фрактал постоянно пишется новая информация, обновляя существующие траектории и непрерывно идет процесс распознавания и обобщения подобий.

Семантически мы получаем постоянно продуцируемый внутренний алфавит-классификатор всех воспринимаемых ощущений=переживаний (тут тождественное равенство, поскольку распаковка фрактала воспроизводит с высокой степени точности исходно воспринимаемые измерения с датчиков органов чувств; степень точности варьируется но в основном в пределах погрешностей отклонений при обобщениях - чем чаще предъявлен перцептивный образ, тем точнее его воспроизведение по памяти).

----------

Монферран (25.02.2018)

----------


## Flex

Может быть нам в этом помогут вычислительные блоки NVidia Tesla, которые дают высокие результаты на паралельных гетерогенных вычислениях =) С нетерпеним жду реализации. Я надеюсь, что человечество сплотится вокруг этой задачи и решит её. Может быть тогда у меня будет возможность увидеть результат создания такой технохимеры.

_когда-нибудь_

----------


## Karadur

> Понимаете, в чем проблема. Пенроуз решает ту самую задачу, доказывая, что среди бесконечности алгоритмов не найдется ни одного, который не решит нужную задачу


Именно.
Это доказательство того, что нет ни одного алгоритма, каким бы способом вы его не искали.




> И ему не удается этого доказать, потому что он рассматривает случаи, но эти случаи не гарантируют, что он рассмотрел все возможные случаи.


Гарантируют, вы просто не поняли доказательства.

Если вы думаете, что доказательство неверное, попробуйте опровергнуть, но вам это не удастся - иначе вы просто совершите революции в теории алгоритмов, доказав, что задачи, считавшиеся невычислимыми, на самом деле вычислимы. Заодно вы опровергните теорему Гёделя, формализм которой изоморфен теории алгоритмов.

----------


## Flex

Тогда я могу посчитать, что 2*2 = 4, потому, что по 2 ялока с двух деревьев. Но будет ли этот алгоритм лаконичным?
Кстати, я могу попытаться рассказать вам о делении чисел на уровне логической схемы not-or-xor-and, но я не думаю, что это проще, чем решать в столбик. Если только для компьютера.

----------


## Pavel

> Если черный ящик(человек/компьютер) пройдет тест тьюринга у меня лично, тогда я буду убежден. До этого момента я буду допускать, что при неимоверных затратах человекочасов - он будет создан. Буду надеятся на это.


В принципе ничего плохого нет в том, что Вы нашли согласие (понимание) с Тьюрингом. Но предлагаю для "увеселения" его теста некоторые условия:
1) В тесте принимает участие большое количество компьютеров и людей (необходимо для обеспечения повторяемости результата теста в условиях многофакторности);
2) В тесте принимают участие люди всех возрастных групп от 3 лет до 90 лет с различным интеллектуальным и культурным уровнем развития;
3) В тесте принимают участи ИИ с разными алгоритмами;
4) Участники не знают, что они общаются с компьютерами и людьми;
И главное....
5) Хотя бы одна ошибка в определении, где компьютер, а где человек, будет достаточной либо для признания, что сильный ИИ создан, либо для признания несостоятельности теста.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А зачем это надо доказывать?
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...BB%D0%B8%D0%B0
> 
> 
> 
> То, что человек испытывает квалию - довольно неприятный аргумент против сильного ИИ, если принимать процитированный выше список свойств квалии.
> 
> Если квалию можно целиком и полностью смоделировать на компьютере, то её можно будет передать в сообщении, сравнить и даже индуцировать.
> ...


Есть или нет--мне не интересно. Это избыточное понятие для целей ИИ.

Кстати, квалия--единственное число, как ария, мантия, малярия.
Множественное будет квалии, --не квалиа, как в латыни.

----------


## Karadur

> Есть или нет--мне не интересно. Это избыточное понятие для целей ИИ.


Какое отношение бритва Оккама имеет к свойствам человеческого ума, которые необходимо воспроизвести для построения сильного ИИ?

Бритва Оккама ничего не говорит о том, что квалию не надо воспроизводить. Но очевидно, что без квалии ИИ будет неполноценным. Или надо доказывать, что её нет и т.д.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Какое отношение бритва Оккама имеет к свойствам человеческого ума, которые необходимо воспроизвести для построения сильного ИИ?


А какие свойства человеческого ума необходимо воспроизвести?
Внутренние процессы сильного ИИ не должны быть тождественны процессам мозга. По определению сильного ИИ.
Или квалии проявляются вовне?




> Но очевидно, что без квалии ИИ будет неполноценным. Или надо доказывать, что её нет и т.д.


Докажите Вашу "очевидную" посылку сначала.
Выше уже привожили примеры "человеческого" поведения без квалий.
С Вас--один контрпример.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Flex, я очень дико извиняюсь, а что такое "семантическое понимание собственных данных"? У Вас есть какое-то особое понимание красного помимо того, что Вы можете идентифицировать "это - красное"?


Действительно, что же такое "понимание"?



> *Понимание является ощущением*, связанным с тем, что распознаваемые признаки ситуации укладываются в предсказываемое продолжение этой ситуации.


Простой вопрос: в "распознающем устройстве" тоже возникает такое ощущение или оно как-то обходится без того, чтобы что-либо ощущать?

Не хочется сводить беседу к религиозной догматике, но все же замечу, что в своих рассуждениях Вы по сути упраздняете известную буддийскую категорию "живое существо". Т.е. с т.зр. буддийского мировоззрения Ваши взгляды представлют собой редукционизм.

According to the Buddhist definition, mind (sems) is mere clarity and awareness (gsal-rig-tsam) and *refers to the individual, subjective mental activity of experiencing things* (myong-ba). Clarity means giving rise to cognitive appearances of things (‘char-ba) and awareness refers to cognitively engaging with them (‘jug-pa).

----------


## Pavel

> Простой вопрос: в "распознающем устройстве" тоже возникает такое ощущение или оно как-то обходится без того, чтобы что-либо ощущать?


Вы уже задавали этот вопрос:



> Т.о., если в "химическом анализиторе" не происходит ничего принципиально отличного от живого организма, в нем тоже, верояно, возникает чувство удовлетворения и мысль "все происходит как и ожидается, все понятно".


Вот ответ, который Вы проигнорировали:



> Любой кибернетический анализатор - это продукт комплексного социо-ума. Ровно так же, как и любой ум, что воспринимается Вами как индивидуальный. Ни в каком уме, что кибернетическом, что в индивидуальном не возникнет ни намека на переживание, если потребность в таком возникновении не будет обусловлена социо-умом. Если у социума есть потребность реализовать в индивидуальном уме комплекс программ, отвечающих за переживания индивида (а такая потребность очевидно есть и видна не вооруженным глазом), то она в нем и реализуется. Если у социо-ума возникнет потребность в реализации комплекса программ, отвечающих за переживания кибернетического ума (а такой потребности очевидно нет), то этот комплекс программ будет реализован и в этом уме.
> 
> Кибернетический ум не безумен. В нем реализованы все те умные факторы, что было необходимо реализовать социуму. BTR очень верно указал на широту ума, именно в обозрении его "границ" заложена способность увидеть широту проявлений ума, а следовательно и появляется способность распознавать ум на формальном уровне. Собственно сутью любой формализации в конечном итоге и будет умение распознать и воспроизвести любые проявления ума. Ум не проявленный - это ум, порождаемый неведением.


Проигнорировав, тут же опять говорите о том что в приборе...



> Упущено субъективное чувство - собственно переживание.


И вновь Вам повторяют ответ:



> Да нет никакого субъективного чувства, как неотъемлемой части ума, зачем фантазировать. Чувство может быть, а может не быть. Из ста людей, пробующих на вкус один и тот же бульон, двадцать утверждают, что в нем полностью отсутствует вкус или соленость. Программа может быть запущена, а может быть нет, комплекс программ может работать, а может быть поломан.
> 
> Понятие "бесчувственный человек" появляется не как результат фантазии, а как результат понимания отъемлимости любого чувства от человеческого ума. При этом никто не утверждает, что раз чего-то там не чувствует, то ума лишился.


 Так можно на чувственном уровне восприятия до бесконечности по кругу ходить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И вновь Вам повторяют ответ:
> нет субъективного чувства, как неотъемлемой части ума


Просто ответ неправильный. Живые существа отличаются от неживых именно наличием этого субъективного чувства, как неотъемлемой части их существа. В Абидарме это "неотъемлемое чувство" называется _читта_; оно представляет собой базовую, основную характеристику ЖС.

Вы можете этот факт игнорировать, просто таким образом вы с БТР выводите свои рассуждения из контекста буддийского дискурса. В рамках буддийского форума это должно быть расценено как словоблудие (и притом весьма многословное и утомительное).

----------


## Pavel

> Просто ответ неправильный. Живые существа отличаются от неживых именно наличием этого субъективного чувства, как неотъемлемой части их существа. В Абидарме это "неотъемлемое чувство" называется _читта_; оно представляет собой базовую, основную характеристику ЖС.
> 
> Вы можете этот факт игнорировать, просто таким образом вы с БТР выводите свои рассуждения из контекста буддийского дискурса. В рамках буддийского форума это должно быть расценено как словоблудие (и притом весьма многословное и утомительное).


Ну для читта в компьютере есть жесткий диск. Или читта выполняет какую-то иную функцию, чем жесткий диск? Тогда какую?



> *ЧИТТА* — в йоге (см.) — низший ум; разум, которым необходимо управлять, точнее, содержимое которого следует контролировать. Ч. есть то зеркало, посредством которого мы получаем и видим весь спектр наших ощущений, поступающих от наших органов знания (см. Джнянендрийя). В Ч. эти впечатления удерживаются для дальнейшего использования. Вся информация, полученная человеком в течение жизни, запасается в Ч., доступная для нашего использования (обдумывания) при условии хорошей памяти (см. Смрити), то есть когда эта умственная обстановка правильно расположена в комнате разума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну для читта в компьютере есть жесткий диск. Или читта выполняет какую-то иную функцию, чем жесткий диск? Тогда какую?


Вот какую:
*subjective* mental *activity of experiencing* things

Просто для целей построение ИИ в этих дефинициях нет нужды.
А для прохождения буддийского пути - есть.

В рамках же буддийского форума Ваши с БТР словеса в этом разделе выглядят так же неуместно (и неумно), как если бы я пришел на форум программистов и стал бы им что-то вещать про Восьмиричный путь. Они бы мне с полным основанием сказали: "Это избыточное понятие для целей ИИ".
Точно так же и ваши рассуждения недостаточны для целей буддизма. Но достаточны для целей построения ИИ.
Ненадо сводить собственный ум к шляпе. Глупо это, хотя подчас и производит впечатление...

----------


## Иван Ран

> Для чего достаточно, Вы готовы внятно ответить? Достаточно для порождения условий возникновения убивающего себя ума - да. А что, разве стоит такая задача?


Для избавления от страданий. 




> Красткость не всегда дитя таланта. Какая разниза между загробной и посмертной?
> 
> Обращу Ваше внимание на то, что у толстовщины Вы не обнаружите ни начала, ни конца ее реализации, но легко выделите любую точку как загробную или посмертную. И что дает Вам обилие разрозненных точек?


Разница в предлогах, она даёт указание на контекст разговора о карме в метафизическом ключе, о чём было указанно в первом моём комменте в этой теме, но вы С БТР'ом продолжили про причинно-следственный закон в рамках материализма, что не имеет связи с обсуждаемой темой, теперь вот до естественного отбора добрались зачем-то.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот какую:
> subjective mental *activity of experiencing* things
> 
> Просто для целей построение ИИ в этих дефинициях нет нужды.
> А для прохождения буддийского пути - есть.


А можно на родном языке и чуть подробнее раскрыть свою мысль?



> А в рамках буддийского форума Ваши с БТР словеса в этом разделе выглядят так же неуместно (и неумно), ...


Может быть это и хорошо, что Вы к форуму относитесь как к храму, а может быть это и не уместно. Но наши "словеса" в своей неумности или неуместности не противоречат как минимум правилам форума - здесь часто встречаются слова и не умные, и не уместные.... Странно слышать вообще подобную аргументацию от человека, кто провозглашает в диспутах с другими, что ему истина дороже, чем догматы.

----------


## Karadur

> А какие свойства человеческого ума необходимо воспроизвести?


Сознание, самоосознание, чувствование - способность страдать, наслаждаться и т.д.




> Или квалии проявляются вовне?


Мы можем их обсуждать. Ребёнок, например, вообще не знает такого понятия, как красный цвет, но пользуется. Потом он узнаёт, как это называется, и может использовать в общении и на практике.




> Выше уже привожили примеры "человеческого" поведения без квалий.


Я думаю, что в перспективе можно довольно близко подобраться к _симуляции_ человека. Это чисто поведенческий подход.

Есть также моральные и даже потенциально юридические аспекты: если ИИ будет обладать самоосознанием и волей, то он должен отвечать за свои действия. 

Симуляция же останется чистым автоматом и ни за что отвечать не будет, за всё ответят разработчики  :Wink:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> В рамках же буддийского форума Ваши с БТР словеса в этом разделе выглядят так же неуместно (и неумно), как если бы я пришел на форум программистов и стал бы им что-то вещать про Восьмиричный путь. Они бы мне с полным основанием сказали: "Это избыточное понятие для целей ИИ".


Избыточное для целей слабого ИИ, т.е. машины, которая выполняет какую-то рутинную работу.

А вот для сильного ИИ это может быть важно ( всмысле чувствования, страдания и т.д)

На самом деле сильный ИИ, если стоять на позициях буддизма, опровергается очень легко. В дхъянах переживается состояние выше любый концепций, а состояние выше концепций по определению не может быть алгоритмизированно.

----------


## Pavel

> ...если человек является автоматом, то нету того, что стоило бы очищать в себе от омрачений, достаточно было бы просто себя убить.
> 
> - Для чего достаточно?
> 
> - Для избавления от страданий.


 В рамках рассмотрения живого организма так все и обстоит. Если же о человеке Вы говорите как о живом существе, то человек никуда не исчезает с умерщвлением хоть тысячи человеков по тысяче разными способами.  :Smilie:  



> Разница в предлогах, она даёт указание на контекст разговора о карме в метафизическом ключе, о чём было указанно в первом моём комменте в этой теме,


Уж не знаю, как BTR-у, а мне эта разница в предлогах ни на что не указала, поэтому и спросил о разнице. Но Вы ответили на то, что разница в словах. И чего Вы после этого ожидаете, какой реакции? Я и сейчас не понимаю, на что Вы намекаете, ведь можно не намекать, а называть вещи такими, какими Вы их понимаете.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можно на родном языке и чуть подробнее раскрыть свою мысль?


Материалов по абидарме полно и в Сети и на бумаге.
Учите матчасть, как говорится. Если уж взялись (непонятно, правда, зачем) сравнивать ИИ с буддийским представлением об уме, то хоть узнайте, что это такое. Просто чтоб не изрекать нелепости. 




> Странно слышать вообще подобную аргументацию от человека, кто провозглашает в диспутах с другими, что ему истина дороже, чем догматы.


Истина - от понимания, а чтобы выразить понимание требуется определенный понятийный аппарат.
Так что я не против свободной дискуссии, но против неправомерной редукции категорий, ведущей к обскурантизму.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я думаю, что в перспективе можно довольно близко подобраться к _симуляции_ человека. Это чисто поведенческий подход.


Ну мы ж не говорим о копировании человека один в один, а говорим о симуляции.




> Есть также моральные и даже потенциально юридические аспекты: если ИИ будет обладать самоосознанием и волей, то он должен отвечать за свои действия.


Как Вы считаете, есть ли тест, позволяющий это выявить? Вот Вам на экспертизу принесли "черный ящик", говорят: "у него есть самоосознание и воля".

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> На самом деле сильный ИИ, если стоять на позициях буддизма, опровергается очень легко. В дхъянах переживается состояние выше любый концепций, а состояние выше концепций по определению не может быть алгоритмизированно.


Для подобной аргументации придется сначала ввести утверждение о том, что ум дельфина - это слабый ИИ, лишенный переживаний в дхьянах. Да и По-буддийски сильный ИИ, наделенный способностью переживать подобное (дхьяны) не достался ни Эйнштейну, ни Шопенгауэру. Боюсь, что подобная аргументация уж слишком буддийская, а раздел подразумевает хоть какую-то примесь научности.

Как-то Вас с Сергеем Хосом сильно потянуло в буддийскую аргументацию без оглядки на научность...  :Smilie:  А ведь буддисту не нужна аргументация ни как необходимое условие, ни как достаточное. Ему веры хватает.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну мы ж не говорим о копировании человека один в один, а говорим о симуляции.


Если Вы не заметили, то тут уже давно подменили симуляцию ума симуляцией живого существа...  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> В рамках рассмотрения живого организма так все и обстоит. Если же о человеке Вы говорите как о живом существе, то человек никуда не исчезает с умерщвлением хоть тысячи человеков по тысяче разными способами.


Вообще не понял к чему это.




> Уж не знаю, как BTR-у, а мне эта разница в предлогах ни на что не указала, поэтому и спросил о разнице. Но Вы ответили на то, что разница в словах (1). И чего Вы после этого ожидаете, какой реакции? Я и сейчас не понимаю, на что Вы намекаете(2), ведь можно не намекать, а называть вещи такими, какими Вы их понимаете.


Разница в предлогах, она даёт указание на контекст(1) разговора о карме в метафизическом ключе(2), о чём было указанно в первом моём комменте в этой теме.
Павел, внимательнее  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Материалов по абидарме полно и в Сети и на бумаге.
> Учите матчасть, как говорится. Если уж взялись (непонятно, правда, зачем) сравнивать ИИ с буддийским представлением об уме, то хоть узнайте, что это такое. Просто чтоб не изрекать нелепости.


Сергей, не надо гримасничать - не страшно. Представлений об уме в буддизме 84000 - одно другого краше. На базе буддийских представлений ничего единообразного построить невозможно вовсе. Если все буддийские представления попытаться объединить в некую единую матчасть, то получится настолько несвязное мистическое представление, что о буддизме может сложиться очень дурное мнение.



> Истина - от понимания, ...


Где-то я это уже слышал: "Истина=Истина"...

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще не понял к чему это.


Вы употребили слово "человек", наверное подразумевая, что оно единозначно для всех. Я же не понимаю, в каком смысле Вы его употребили. Есть человек Павел. Есть человек, которого называют еще "человек разумный". Есть "человек, который должен звучать гордо". Вы о прекращениях страданий какого говорили сразу после его умерщвления?



> Разница в предлогах, она даёт указание на контекст(1) разговора о карме в метафизическом ключе(2), о чём было указанно в первом моём комменте в этой теме.
> Павел, внимательнее


Иван, я же сказал, что мне эта разница в предлогах ни на что не указывает. Вы мне предлагаете разыскивать Ваш первый "коммент" и начать решать этот ребус? Вы можете переформулировать свою мысль, а не указывать на предлоги в словах?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Избыточное для целей слабого ИИ, т.е. машины, которая выполняет какую-то рутинную работу.
> 
> А вот для сильного ИИ это может быть важно ( всмысле чувствования, страдания и т.д)
> 
> На самом деле сильный ИИ, если стоять на позициях буддизма, опровергается очень легко. В дхъянах переживается состояние выше любый концепций, а состояние выше концепций по определению не может быть алгоритмизированно.


Вы несомненно правы в том, что для сильного ИИ, способного общаться с человеком, необходима как минимум идентификация (этот термин однозначно исключает спекуляции о том, знает ли программа о том, что она что-то идентифицировала или она идентифицировала что-то не зная об этом) тех же переживаний, которые испытывает и человек.

Но вот дальше я с Вами глубоко не согласен. Зачем говорить, что нечто "выше концепций"? Узнавание синего неба (самджня) просто может происходить не сопровождаясь мыслями "это синее, это небо" и т.п. Что же здесь более высокого? Просто разные группы дхарм.

Уточните пожалуйста, Ваши слова "В дхьянах переживается состояние выше любых концепций". Значит ли это, что "переживается" - это не группы дхарм? Верно ли, что концепции - это не группы дхарм? Можно ли подумать, что дхьяны - это не группы дхарм?

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Монферран (25.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Ну мы ж не говорим о копировании человека один в один, а говорим о симуляции.


Симуляция - это всё-таки слабый ИИ.
Сильный ИИ воспроизводит и внутренние качества ума.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_AI




> Как Вы считаете, есть ли тест, позволяющий это выявить? Вот Вам на экспертизу принесли "черный ящик", говорят: "у него есть самоосознание и воля".


Например, можно ему подсунуть задачи того типа, что предлагал Пенроуз.
Но это сработает только в одну сторону: если чёрный ящик решит задачу, то у него есть как минимум понимание в человеческом смысле.

А если не решит - то, может быть, он с сознанием, но тупой.  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Если Вы не заметили, то тут уже давно подменили симуляцию ума симуляцией живого существа...


Есть и такие попытки, см. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_life

----------


## Pavel

> Сильный ИИ воспроизводит и внутренние качества ума.


Как интересно Вы перешли от неважности внутренностей "черного ящика" к необходимости воспроизведения "внутренних качеств"...  :Smilie:  Так может все-таки Вы созрели поговорить о внутренних качествах "черного ящика" под названием "ум"? Давайте же попробуем выявить хоть одно внутреннее качество ума, которое не алгоритмизируется или не конструируется.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Симуляция - это всё-таки слабый ИИ.
> Сильный ИИ воспроизводит и внутренние качества ума.


А мы их и толком проанализировать не умеем.  :Cool:

----------


## Pavel

> А если не решит - то, может быть, он с сознанием, но тупой.


Значит теста нет?

----------


## Karadur

> Но вот дальше я с Вами глубоко не согласен. Зачем говорить, что нечто "выше концепций"?


Затем, что такие переживания бывают (мы всё-таки на буддийском форуме).
Выше или вне концепций - значит, словами адекватно передать нельзя, значит, нельзя формализовать в виде алфавита для МТ, а значит, неалгоритмизируемо.




> Узнавание синего неба (самджня) просто может происходить не сопровождаясь мыслями "это синее, это небо" и т.п. Что же здесь более высокого? Просто разные группы дхарм.


Я не думаю, что любая дхарма алгоритмизируема. И вы вряд ли это докажете.




> Уточните пожалуйста, Ваши слова "В дхьянах переживается состояние выше любых концепций". Значит ли это, что "переживается" - это не группы дхарм? Верно ли, что концепции - это не группы дхарм? Можно ли подумать, что дхьяны - это не группы дхарм?


Ваш сильный ИИ будет медитировать? И будет ли он переживать все 8 дхъян, а также другие состояния?
А коан ваш сильный ИИ решит?
В чём будет заключаться пробуждение сильного ИИ - в том, что компьютер выключат?


PS. Насчёт доказательства Пенроуза - вы решили не продолжать дискуссию?

----------


## Karadur

> Как интересно Вы перешли от неважности внутренностей "черного ящика" к необходимости воспроизведения "внутренних качеств"...


Павел, простите, вы опять не поняли смысла того, о чём говорилось; я уже писал, почему внутренности чёрного ящика неважны.

Можно рассматривать ум как чёрный ящик, чтобы доказать *невозможность* построения сильного ИИ. Это правомерно с точки зрения логики.

А вот для того, кто хочет построить сильный ИИ - тому уже надо лезть в чёрный ящик и воспроизводить внутренние качества.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы употребили слово "человек", наверное подразумевая, что оно единозначно для всех. Я же не понимаю, в каком смысле Вы его употребили. Есть человек Павел. Есть человек, которого называют еще "человек разумный". Есть "человек, который должен звучать гордо". Вы о прекращениях страданий какого говорили сразу после его умерщвления?


Конкретного, типа Павла или меня.




> Иван, я же сказал, что мне эта разница в предлогах ни на что не указывает. Вы мне предлагаете разыскивать Ваш первый "коммент" и начать решать этот ребус? Вы можете переформулировать свою мысль, а не указывать на предлоги в словах?


Вам словосочетание "карма в метафизическом ключе" религия не позволяет прочесть, или что?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ваш сильный ИИ будет медитировать? И будет ли он переживать все 8 дхъян, а также другие состояния?
> А коан ваш сильный ИИ решит?


Ваша точка зрения--сильный ИИ должен делать всё, что делает человек, и точно так же, как человек?
Тогда придется его наделить той же самой нейрофизиологией.
Или смоделировать её.
Я считаю, это невозможно (в практическом смысле) и более того, непрактично.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Симуляция - это всё-таки слабый ИИ.
> Сильный ИИ воспроизводит и внутренние качества ума.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strong_AI
> 
> 
> 
> Например, можно ему подсунуть задачи того типа, что предлагал Пенроуз.
> Но это сработает только в одну сторону: если чёрный ящик решит задачу, то у него есть как минимум понимание в человеческом смысле.
> ...


Вы слишком доверчивы к определениям  :Smilie:  Их писали люди, которые не смогли реализовать описанного. Относитесь к ним с такой же изрядной долей здорового скептицизма, который проявляете в общении на форуме. Представьте, что некий форумчанин предложил Вам подобное определение прямо сейчас. Вы бы его приняли как есть или рассмотрели пристрастно?  :Smilie: 

Опять же, Вы принимаете термин "понимание" с точки зрения теста Тьюирнга, по сути дела. То есть некий эксперт в общении принимает решение - сознательное ли перед ним существо или хитроумная машина-симулянт, которую можно поймать на ошибках в симуляции, потому что как бы симуляция это не реализация. Вот в этой суггестии, что симуляция понимания не является пониманием заключен аж тройной подводный камень.

Во первых, понимание не определено сущностно, а лишь эмпирически. 
Во вторых, понятие симуляции не переопределено для указанной задачи.
В третьих, эксперт оставляет за собой право тасовать термины (и результаты экспертизы) произвольно, на свое усмотрение. Захочу - скажу, что умный, но не сознательный. Захочу - скажу, что сознательный, но тупой.

Эта неясность определений - бич всей кибернетики, психологии и всей сферы прикладных наук связанных с искусственным интеллектом.

Вывод исключительно один - нельзя бездумно пользоваться несопоставленными системно терминами, чем увлекается практически 100% исследователей в этих вопросов. Давайте возьмем определение идеи от Платона, определение структуры от Аристотеля, а определение действия от Геродота. 

Если Вы настолько не готовы оспаривать идеи "титанов" - Вас очень быстро съедят "карлики". За ненадобностью. Потому что дискуссия с Вами похожа на спор со статьей в интернете. Статья не является автором, она только нечто утверждает. Так же и Вы. Выдаете некоторые тезисы, но когда в них выражают сомнение, Вы иронизируете, хотя по сути в этом сомнении иронизировали то над Вами. Быть дилетантом - нормально. Глупо быть воинствующим дилетантом. А два воинствующих дилетанта - это похлеще ядерной бомбы  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (25.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Любая дхарма это категория. Она не нуждается в алгоритмизации, как не нуждаются в алгоритмизации константы. 

Весь вопрос заключается в том, разворачивается ли весь чувственный опыт во взаимообусловленном возникновении (вовлечении) этих дхарм или нет. 

Когда Вы мыслите абстрактными алгоритмами - действительно возникает классический ступор: что в компьютере есть кроме вычислений.

Когда Вы мыслите конкретными алгоритмами, Вы понимаете, что вот этот алгоритм - реализация веданы, вот этот алгоритм - реализация самджни, вот этот алгоритм - реализация санскар, вот этот алгоритм - реализация виджняны. 

И нужно понимать, что 99,9% вычислений сильного ИИ это всего лишь операция сравнения. Никакой высшей математики, только сопоставление категорий. Все остальные операции - приведение чувственных данных (измерений датчиков) в инвариантную форму L-системы (фрактальное кодирование, свертка) и приведение инвариантной формы к чувственным данным (фрактальное декодирование, разворачивание).

Сами названий категорий не слишком принципиальны. Назовете Вы их универсалиями, квалиями, дхармами, феноменами, элементами, атомами, классами, категориями, хоть пустыми горшками. 

Принципиален универсальный метод возникновения (упорядочивания, классифицирования) этих категорий как форма компактной записи (архивирования) чувственного опыта непрерывным обобщением чувственных данных (ассоциирование) и обобщением обобщений (абстрагированием) и обобщением абстракций (идеализация) и обобщением идей (целеообразование, идентификация ценностей, личность). В противоположную сторону идет встречный процесс актуализации идей по целям, актуализации абстракций по идеям, актуализации ассоциаций по абстракциям. 

Два встречных процесса определяют весь спектр взаимодействий чувствующего существа с миром. 

Я не верю в самосущие чувствующие существа, которые каким-то образом присутствуют в уме человека и поэтому не могут ни присутствовать, ни быть симулированными в алгоритме МТ. Я верю в существа только как в информационные свертки, хранящиеся распределенно на всех мозгах всех организмов как голограмма. Так же как вся эволюция распределенно хранится в РНК всех живых клеток всех тканей всех организмов в форме единой голограммы.  И так же как каждый отдельный организм весьма условно индивидуален во всем потоке биомассы, так же и каждое чувствующее существо условно индивидуально во всем потоке оркестровки этой биомассы.

----------

Монферран (25.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ваша точка зрения--сильный ИИ должен делать всё, что делает человек, и точно так же, как человек?
> Тогда придется его наделить той же самой нейрофизиологией.
> Или смоделировать её.
> Я считаю, это невозможно (в практическом смысле) и более того, непрактично.


Здесь ключевой водораздел. Есть парадигма подобия, которая отлична от парадигмы тождественности.

ИИ должен действовать подобно человеку. Но он может иметь другую рупа. Иначе говоря у него может быть чувство технического зрения, чувство технического слуха, чувство технической радиолокации, чувство химического экспресс-анализа, чувство пространственного расположения манипуляторов, чувство системы предохранительных датчиков, чувство системы глобальной навигации, чувство системы отсчета времени, чувство блока математического сопроцессора и т.п. 

Но в конечном итоге мы хотим от ИИ именно понятливости. То есть ИИ должен владеть удобными нам семантическими категории, быть инциативным, проактивным и креативным в предложении своих услуг, адаптивным с точки зрения стилей общения, различающим и обобщающим ситуации в том числе по персоналиям и состояниям персоналий, взаимодействующих с ИИ, владеющий социальными повадками и ужимками, обеспечивающими необходимую "социальную смазку" в форме стимуляции расположения, здравой степени доверия и конструктивности.

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Монферран (25.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ведь буддисту не нужна аргументация ни как необходимое условие, ни как достаточное. Ему веры хватает.


Нет, просто методы верификации знаний здесь, в отличие от научных, включают в себя субъективную компоненту.
Ваша аргументация с т.зр. целей буддизма представляет собой неправомерный редукционизм. Но, как я уже указывал, для целей построения ИИ такой аргументации достаточно. Просто не нужно смешивать эти области (= путать собственный ум со шляпой).

На мой взгляд, до тех пор, пока не будет полностью принята во внимание именно *субъективность самого феномена сознания*, брешь между осмыслением физических процессов мозга, с одной стороны, и наблюдением факторов самого ума - с другой останется незаполненной.

Итак, индо-тибетская буддийская мысль пришла к определению ума как обладающего качествами лучезарности, или ясности, и знания, или сознательности. *Ясность здесь относится к способности ума обнаруживать, или отображать, свои объекты. Сознательность же - это его способность воспринимать, или понимать, то, что попадает в область этого отображения.* Все феномены, имеющие эти два качества, считаются относящимися к уму. Такие вещи очень трудно описывать в понятиях, ведь здесь мы имеем дело с совершенно субъективными и внутренними явлениями, а не с материальными объектами, которые могут быть полностью измерены и описаны в пространственно-временных категориях. Возможно, именно по причине таких сложностей - ограничений, свойственных языку и субъективности самого предмета рассмотрения, - в ранних буддийских текстах о природе ума говорится преимущественно метафорически, с применением таких образов, как свет или текущая река. 

*Проблема описания опыта внутреннего переживания является, несомненно, очень сложной, поскольку здесь мы пытаемся объективизировать то, что по своей природе является чисто субъективным*, исключив при этом внутреннего наблюдателя. Но мы не можем полностью удалить из такого рассмотрения самих себя. *Никакое научное описание нейронного механизма цветового восприятия не передает чувства, которое мы испытываем*, например, при восприятии красного цвета. Итак, здесь мы имеем дело с совершенно уникальной областью исследования: изучаемый объект, инструмент изучения и тот, кто постигает результат исследования, - все это один и тот же наш собственный ум.
Далай-лама XIV
Вселенная в едином атоме

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей Хос, я не знаю как в Ньингма, но в дзен в отношении внутреннего наблюдателя достаточно общий подход. Нет двух умов - наблюдающего и наблюдаемого. За этим наставлением лежит вполне прагматичное знание. В уме нет ничего самообъектного. Ясность или ясный ум - это не какой-то отдельный ум. Разумеется, это в существенной степени лишь эпитет определенного метода исследования феноменов ума. 

То есть это не просто цитирование чьих то слов с произвольными выводами. Это именно осмысление того опыта наблюдений за умом самим же умом. Если Вы цитируя Далай ламу при этом утверждаете, что нельзя описать, какие чувства мы испытываем при восприятии красного цвета - рекомендую смотреть на красное и отмечать (памятовать) возникающие чувства в чувствах.

Как раз ясный ум воспринимает красное без каких-либо переживаний. Просто безмолвное узнавание: "это - красное". Разворачивание комплекса воспоминаний, связанных с красным - это уже как раз то, называется вассаной. Чувственный ум ввергается в обработку обнаруженного признака "красное". Что бы это могло значить? Какие значимые ситуации связанные с распознавание красного можно вспомнить? Какие дополнительные признаки этих ситуаций? Обнаруживаются ли эти признаки?

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ИИ должен действовать подобно человеку. Но он может иметь другую рупа. Иначе говоря у него может быть чувство...
> Но в конечном итоге мы хотим от ИИ именно понятливости.


Ну, ежели у ИИ действительно может быть чувство, то он точно должен стать объектом сострадательной активности бодхисаттвы.
Это, наверное, в понимании БТР такая новая, седьмая лока, создаваемая творцами ИИ - "Мир электронных анализаторов". И до самого прихода своего будды они станут поклоняться Ишваре-программисту.
А пределом "понятливости" этих приборов должно стать понимание им 4БИ, вступление на Восьмиричный путь и становление Буддой на благо всех живых анализаторов.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей Хос, ИИ будучи создан будет относиться к той же локе, что и создающий этот ИИ человек. Потому что по сути своей будет продолжением тех же взглядов, воззрений, целей, ценностей и т.п. Разрыв в рупе конечно же отразится на том, что самоосознание такого интеллекта будет отличаться от человеческого, но это не переносит наш ИИ в другие локи, хотя ничто не мешает ему переосмыслить взгляды и испытать переживания всех лок.

Когда я размышляю о перевоплощениях, у меня не возникают идеи каких-то нетелесных, нематериальных сущностей, обладающих какой-нибудь незримой субстанцией. Возьмите голографическую карточку и отрежьте от нее кусочек. Кусочек воспроизведет ту же самую картинку, что и целая голограмма, только с меньшей четкостью, более размыто, расфокусированно.

Возьмите отдельную молекулу РНК. Она многократно дублируется в хромосомах каждой клетки, миллиарды копий только в одном организме. Не важно какой фрагмент ткани Вы возьмете, каждый такой фрагмент сохраняет всю программу синтеза белков этого организма. 

Почему о сознании нужно думать каким-то другим способом?

Мы видим, что биомасса организована и структурирована наборами идей, мотивирующих фрагменты этой биомассы на разнообразное, но согласованное поведение. Почему бы не предполагать, что мозг каждого отдельного организма - это только фрагмент общей голограммы, не более уникальная, чем состав отдельной РНК в разнообразии набора хромосом или даже в разнообразии всех вариантов РНК всех живых клеток?

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В уме нет ничего самообъектного.


Ну как же нет? и не только в нингма, но и в дзен чисто субъективный фактор ума - это непосредственное внеконцептуальное постижение.




> Как раз ясный ум воспринимает красное без каких-либо переживаний. Просто безмолвное узнавание: "это - красное".


Вот это "просто безмолвное узнавание" и есть чисто субъективное переживание, чувство, присущее исключительно уму, и отсутствующее в приборе.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, я уже назвал как это "чисто субъективное переживание" алгоритмизируется. Это в чистом виде идентификация перцептивного образа. Ничего сложного или таинственного. Весь спектр переживаний, который Вы можете обнаружить целиком и полностью совпадает с тем процессом, который уже неоднократно здесь описывал. И как это происходит нейрофизически (разрастание ансамбля возбужденных нейронов) и как это решается в конкретной реализации (установка стабильной траектории в бассейне аттрактора, записанного на отражениях оцифрованного алфавита-классификатора самого на себя в виде перемежающихся предельных циклов. Если техническая реализация не очень понятна, могу объяснить на пальцах, что это такое, можете сами найти публикации Дмитрия Кузнецова на эту тему)

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, я уже назвал как это "чисто субъективное переживание" алгоритмизируется. Это в чистом виде идентификация перцептивного образа. Ничего сложного или таинственного. Весь спектр переживаний, который Вы можете обнаружить целиком и полностью совпадает с тем процессом, который уже неоднократно здесь описывал.


Нет, нисколько не совпадает, но является отдельным феноменом, возникающим лишь в живом уме и совершенно отсутствующим в машинном "интеллекте".
Спектр переживаний - это одно, а сопутствующие ему электрохимические (или какие еще) процессы в веществе мозга - совершенно другое.
Это явления совершенно различной природы; процессы в веществе вы можете измерить приборами, а с чувством знакомы лишь интроспективно, в самонаблюдении - оно никак не выводится наружу.
Говоря метафорически, разница между ними такая же, как между смыслом  слова и словами, написанными на бумаге.

Вы совершаете ту же ошибку, как и человек, утверждающий что смысл фразы и цветные линии на бумаге, изображающие буквы - это одно и то же, что в записанной фразе нет ничего, никакой дополнительной сущности, которая была бы за пределами этих черных закорючек.
Ну и естественно из таких абсурдных положений следуют абсурдные выводы вроде возможности создания алгоритма для просветления ИИ.
Или Вы всерьез полагаете, что ИИ может достичь состояния будды? а если нет, то почему? понимание же у него есть, а это необходимое и достаточное.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот это "просто безмолвное узнавание" и есть чисто субъективное переживание, чувство, присущее исключительно уму, и отсутствующее в приборе.


Это, как я понимаю, позиция сватантрики. Ясность, как отражение собственных характеристик объектов.
Позвольте, я подкину для равновесия определение прасангика Тинлея (Ум и Пустота):



> 1) сущность ума не имеет формы;
> 2) относительная природа ума есть ясность;
> 3) ум обладает функцией познания.
> 
> ... 
> Первая характеристика, которая гласит, что сущность ума бесформенна, устраняет заблуждение о том, что ум - это мозг. Мозг - это нечто субстанциональное, вещественное. Поэтому он не может быть умом. Мозг не переходит в следующую жизнь. В утверждении, что ум - это мозг, можно обнаружить много логических ошибок. Тогда было бы очень просто, к примеру, устранить из ума гнев. Вы бы просто нашли в мозге клеточку, которая вызывает гнев, и удалили ее. А клеточку, которая отвечает за мудрость, - увеличили. Есть много других примеров ошибочности утверждения о том, что ум это мозг. Тем не менее, ум функционирует в зависимости от мозговой деятельности, и об этом мы поговорим позднее.
> 
> Вторая характеристика, утверждающая, что природа ума есть ясность, устраняет заблуждение некоторых небуддийских школ, считающих, что гнев и другие негативные состояния заложены в природе ума и не могут быть от него отделены. Исходя из этого, они полагают, что достижение нирваны невозможно. Буддизм же говорит, что природа ума ясна по своей природе так же, как вода сама по себе чиста. Как бы ни была грязна вода, по своей природе она чиста, и это позволяет ее очистить, поэтому самая грязная вода может стать самой чистой. Точно так же, согласно буддизму, в природе ума нет омрачений. Она нейтральна. Сострадание также не заложено в природе ума. Но в отличие от негативных эмоций, которые не имеют под собой достоверной основы и не могут развиваться до бесконечности, такие качества как любовь и сострадание обладают достоверной основой и способны к бесконечному развитию (например, сострадание Будды безгранично). .....
> 
> Третья характеристика - это функция познания. Когда пред умом предстает какой-то объект, он его познает. С буддийской точки зрения трава, деревья и другие растения не обладают сознанием, потому что у них нет этой способности к познанию. Возможно, в них происходят различные химические реакции, но это - еще не сознание. Некоторые небуддийские школы Индии считают, что у растений есть сознание, на том основании, что когда вы дотрагиваетесь до листьев, они сжимаются. Буддизм с этим не согласен.

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Здесь ключевой водораздел. 
> ...
> Но в конечном итоге мы хотим от ИИ именно понятливости. ...


Думаю, что очень важное качество, которое стоит несколько особняком от перечисленных качеств (не принципиально, но все-таки требует особого внимания к механизму осуществления) - это способность (восприимчевость, развитость...) обучаемости в отрыве от активного внешнего умоуправляемого обучения. "Самообучаемость" если хотите, хотя этот термин опять же несколько условен.

Может быть в рамках обсуждения именно "сильного" ИИ (как-то его все время ассоциируют исключительно с высокоинтеллектуальным и строго человеческим) будет полезно рассмотреть результаты некоторых психо-биологических исследований. Не буду вдаваться в подробности экспериментальной технологии, но, исследуя некоторое многообразие высокоразвитых живых существ, биологи пришли к выводу, что единственной отличительной (условно единственной по степени важности) характеристикой человеческого сознания является его принципиально более высокая готовность к обучению. Не хочу это утверждение особо поддерживать или опровергать, но привожу его лишь как повод для уделения внимания данной особенности любого живого ума. Я бы данную характеристику назвал "динамичностью ума" или "степенью свободы от алгоритмизации действий". Последнее наименование дано исключительно условно, ибо под этой свободой подразумевается не исключительная освобожденность, а исключительная способность к созданию и модификации собственных алгоритмов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, нисколько не совпадает, но является отдельным феноменом, возникающим лишь в живом уме и совершенно отсутствующим в машинном "интеллекте".
> Спектр переживаний - это одно, а сопутствующие ему электрохимические (или какие еще) процессы в веществе мозга - совершенно другое.
> Это явления совершенно различной природы; процессы в веществе вы можете измерить приборами, а с чувством знакомы лишь интроспективно, в самонаблюдении - оно никак не выводится наружу.
> Говоря метафорически, разница между ними такая же, как между смыслом  слова и словами, написанными на бумаге.
> 
> Вы совершаете ту же ошибку, как и человек, утверждающий что смысл фразы и цветные линии на бумаге, изображающие буквы - это одно и то же, что в записанной фразе нет ничего, никакой дополнительной сущности, которая была бы за пределами этих черных закорючек.
> Ну и естественно из таких абсурдных положений следуют абсурдные выводы вроде возможности создания алгоритма для просветления ИИ.
> Или Вы всерьез полагаете, что ИИ может достичь состояния будды? а если нет, то почему? понимание же у него есть, а это необходимое и достаточное.


Сергей, я прошу Вас не утрировать. Где я утверждаю хоть что-то подобное о том, что смысл фразы содержится хоть как-то в буквах? Я говорю о том, что смысл фразы есть идентификация связанных с фразой перцептивных образов. Не обязательно одного, смыслы могут быть и простыми и сложными. Вы совершаете большую ошибку, привязываясь к мнению, что перед Вами именно абсурд. 

Я не проектирую ИИ, достигающий состояния Будды - это было бы глупо. Состояние Будды - это прекращение порывов по причине их тщетности в абсолютном смысле. Я прошу Вас обратить внимание на то, что одна из отличительных характеристик Будды - это наличие мотива продолжать поддерживать организма для распространения Дхармы. 

Цели же сильного ИИ в целом куда более утилитарны. Это подобие тем процессам, которые происходят в уме человека. Я вижу, что Вы не понимаете, как можно нечто уподобить "ясному уму". Простите, если предположу, что для Вас ясный ум это концепция, Вы не можете прямо сейчас отделить ясный ум от омрачений не по причине сложности этого, а по причине заблуждений в том, что же это на самом деле - ясный ум. Поэтому Вы так активно пытаетесь убедить всех в том, что ум не шляпа. Это - мистицизм. Конечно же ум не шляпа, отчего Вам только в голову приходит, что кто-то это путает. Но ум это и не что-то отличное от шляпы. Просто потому что сравнение не корректно, бессмысленно и не применимо. 

Ум это комплекс взаимообусловленных процессов (феноменов, явлений, дхарм, если угодно). Именно процессов. Хотите Вы этого или нет, Будда выразился достаточно ясно, обозначая ум пятью совокупностями. Нет ума за пределами пяти совокупностей. И все что входит в пять совокупностей имеет отношение к уму без исключения.

Как бы Вы ни пытались защитить идею о том, что ясный ум - это что-то страшно эксклюзивное, Вы заблуждаетесь. Пока для Вас ясный ум это "нечто" все Ваши сомнения заключаются только в том, что Вы не понимаете функцию ясного ума во всех совокупностях. И Ваши рассуждения можно свести только к одному "не верю". 

В целом хочу поблагодарить за интересную дискуссию, для себя сделал довольно много интересных выводов, до которых попросту не доходили руки. Мне вообще для продуктивной работы нужна дискуссия, моего собственного скептицизма часто не хватает для того, чтобы усердно углубляться в конкретику и детали реализации.

Если Вы не против, я еще буду использовать Ваш скептицизм и иронию в этих, несколько меркантильных, целях. Надеюсь, Вас не обижает мое отношение к Вашему мнению не как к истине, а как к стимулирующему размышления заблуждению.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Думаю, что очень важное качество, которое стоит несколько особняком от перечисленных качеств (не принципиально, но все-таки требует особого внимания к механизму осуществления) - это способность (восприимчевость, развитость...) обучаемости в отрыве от активного внешнего умоуправляемого обучения. "Самообучаемость" если хотите, хотя этот термин опять же несколько условен.
> 
> Может быть в рамках обсуждения именно "сильного" ИИ (как-то его все время ассоциируют исключительно с высокоинтеллектуальным и строго человеческим) будет полезно рассмотреть результаты некоторых психо-биологических исследований. Не буду вдаваться в подробности экспериментальной технологии, но, исследуя некоторое многообразие высокоразвитых живых существ, биологи пришли к выводу, что единственной отличительной (условно единственной по степени важности) характеристикой человеческого сознания является его принципиально более высокая готовность к обучению. Не хочу это утверждение особо поддерживать или опровергать, но привожу его лишь как повод для уделения внимания данной особенности любого живого ума. Я бы данную характеристику назвал "динамичностью ума" или "степенью свободы от алгоритмизации действий". Последнее наименование дано исключительно условно, ибо под этой свободой подразумевается не исключительная освобожденность, а исключительная способность к созданию и модификации собственных алгоритмов.


Процесс различения-обобщения и есть реализация самообучения (автоинициативного обучения), поскольку единственным результатом этого процесса является классификация чувственно воспринимаемого опыта и поведение на основе сделанной таким образом классификации. Иначе говоря, сильный ИИ самостоятельно должен выявлять образы целей, сопоставлять поведение с этими целями. В некотором смысле возможна и ситуация, когда ИИ выведет цель - прекращение страданий. Но в той же степени он может быть и приверженцем других взглядов, делающих для него мир интересным и увлекательным.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Dron

> В некотором смысле возможна и ситуация, когда ИИ выведет цель - прекращение страданий. Но в той же степени он может быть и приверженцем других взглядов, делающих для него мир интересным и увлекательным.


в первом случае такая цель будет выведена почти мгновенно. Во втором - никогда. Потому-что разные программы будут.
Кстати, отстаиваю право называть пылесос обладающим ИР - искусственным рефлексом.

----------


## Pavel

> На мой взгляд, до тех пор, пока не будет полностью принята во внимание именно *субъективность самого феномена сознания*, брешь между осмыслением физических процессов мозга, с одной стороны, и наблюдением факторов самого ума - с другой останется незаполненной.


Думаю, что замена определяющей роли объективной сущности на определяющую роль субъективной сущности - это самообман, который возникает по причине непонимания того, что и субъект, и объект при их психофизическом рассмотрении являются феноменами одного и того же ума. Проще BTR говорит об этом так: "Ум один". Я считаю, что понятнее сказать об этом так: "Субъект тоже объект, нет нужды выделять его из всего многообразия объектов". Не знаю, какая из формулировок может оказаться Вам понятнее.




> Итак, индо-тибетская буддийская мысль пришла к определению ума как обладающего качествами лучезарности, или ясности, и знания, или сознательности. Ясность здесь относится к способности ума обнаруживать, или отображать, свои объекты.


Если ясность распознается как способность, то эта ясность строго формализуема и конструируема. Если ясность лишь относится, как  говорится в цитате, к способности, то эти слова лишь скрывают факт непонимания того, что собой эта ясность представляет. Или другими словами эта ясность обнаруживается самой ясностью как нечто неизменное и вечное. Я в такую ясность не верю. Тот факт, что понятие о ней вводится тибетским буддизмом, меня ни к чему не обязывает и никак не помогает понять все сказанное относительно этой ясности.




> Сознательность же - это его способность воспринимать, или понимать, то, что попадает в область этого отображения. Все феномены, имеющие эти два качества, считаются относящимися к уму.


Со способностью отображать проблем в конструируемом ИИ нет. А вот со способностью понимать мы пытались разобраться уже несколько страниц тому назад, но Вы самоустранились от раскрытия своего видения этой способности ни как процесса, ни как явления. Похоже, что понимание в Вашем представлении является чем-то неопределенным и интуитивно ощущаемым - "просто понял". Тут у нас нет общего языка на уровне парадигм.




> Такие вещи очень трудно описывать в понятиях, ведь здесь мы имеем дело с совершенно субъективными и внутренними явлениями, а не с материальными объектами, которые могут быть полностью измерены и описаны в пространственно-временных категориях.


Вы сами себе верите? Если ЧИСТО СУБЪЕКТИВНЫМИ, то уж будьте так доброжелательны, чтобы признать, что понимание или ясный ум мной в сконструированном уме уже реализованы, ведь я на своем субъективном уровне их в своей конструкции распознаю. Так нет же, по каким-то субъективным причинам раз за разом Вы начинаете рассказ о том, что я не отличаю ум от шляпы. Может быть не все так уж субъективно, как Вам часто хочется это представлять? Где правда? Где та точка опоры, на которой у Вас возникает доверие собственному ощущению и, как следствие, суждению?

 Возможно, именно по причине таких сложностей - ограничений, свойственных языку и субъективности самого предмета рассмотрения, - в ранних буддийских текстах о природе ума говорится преимущественно метафорически, с применением таких образов, как свет или текущая река. 




> Итак, здесь мы имеем дело с совершенно уникальной областью исследования: изучаемый объект, инструмент изучения и тот, кто постигает результат исследования, - все это один и тот же наш собственный ум.
> Далай-лама XIV
> Вселенная в едином атоме


Думаю, полезно осмыслить (осознать) прежде всего вот эти слова.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Это явления совершенно различной природы; процессы в веществе вы можете измерить приборами, а с чувством знакомы лишь интроспективно, в самонаблюдении - оно никак не выводится наружу.
> Говоря метафорически, разница между ними такая же, как между смыслом  слова и словами, написанными на бумаге.


Кажется я понял, в чем Ваша ошибка. Вы не замечаете, как производите скачек своего внимания от чувства как процесса к чувству как результату этого процесса. По причине этой невнимательности Вы и делаете суждение, что любое чувство как процесс не конструктивны, так как мы очевидно наблюдаем различия в полученных чувственных значениях (результаты субъективны). Но уже ранее говорилось, что алгоритмизированный и сконструированный процесс вовсе не подразумевает одинакового для-всех-единого сущностного результата при подаче на вход одних и тех же исходных данных. Другими словами чувственный механизм прибора после его конструирования не менее субъективен, чем субъективно восприятие живого ума.

----------


## Pavel

> Позвольте, я подкину для равновесия определение прасангика Тинлея (Ум и Пустота):


Боюсь, что равновесия Вы не подкинули, а скорее подкрепили идеи Сергея. Сергей как раз и стоит вот на такой позиции, что Вы процитировали:



> Первая характеристика, которая гласит, что сущность ума бесформенна, устраняет заблуждение о том, что ум - это мозг. Мозг - это нечто субстанциональное, вещественное. Поэтому он не может быть умом. Мозг не переходит в следующую жизнь. В утверждении, что ум - это мозг, можно обнаружить много логических ошибок. Тогда было бы очень просто, к примеру, устранить из ума гнев. Вы бы просто нашли в мозге клеточку, которая вызывает гнев, и удалили ее. А клеточку, которая отвечает за мудрость, - увеличили. Есть много других примеров ошибочности утверждения о том, что ум это мозг. Тем не менее, ум функционирует в зависимости от мозговой деятельности, и об этом мы поговорим позднее.


Он как раз и пытается оспорить возможность конструирования ума как некого механизма - мозга. 

Спасибо за приведенную цитату! Выскажу свое видение по ее поводу. Мне кажется, что либо есть ошибка в переводе, либо в самой формулировке и вот почему. Дело в том, что ум как раз и есть мозг. И как раз так дело и обстоит, что из ума (мозга) легко выкусить участок, порождающий гнев или сексуальное влечение, "хирургически" (физиологическими методами). Эту процедуру люди производят тысячи лет, даже ничего не ведая ни о буддизме, ни о генетике или хирургии, просто осуществляя отбор особей или убивая неугодных. 

А вот если в цитате под умом понималось сознание, то это действительно не мозг. Поэтому любое выкусывание из индивидуального мозга (ума) любым физиологическим способом любой функции не ведет к прекращению существования этой функции. Другими словами "сознание Кришны", "сознание Будды", "сознание пьяницы", "сознание Толстого" не выкусываются из мозга и не умирают с умиранием персоны.

Мне кажется, что постоянное отождествление ума и сознания - это продукт неразличения двух различных по сути феноменов - индивидуального механизма порождения сознания, а точнее его модификации и самого продукта этого механизма. 

Так вот возникает законный вопрос. Может ли искусственный ИИ стать генератором сознания. Конечно, если этот ИИ не будет в изоляции, а будет активно взаимодействовать с любыми иными умами как искусственными, так и естественными.

----------


## Pavel

> Процесс различения-обобщения и есть реализация самообучения (автоинициативного обучения), поскольку единственным результатом этого процесса является классификация чувственно воспринимаемого опыта и поведение на основе сделанной таким образом классификации.


Полностью согласен, поэтому и выделял эту функцию условно. Но условны и все другие из перечисленных функциональных особенностей ума, ибо, как Вы уже отмечали, все они сводимы к организации двух встречных информационных потоков.

----------


## Pavel

Кстати, если вернуться к Пенроузу. Возник любопытный вопрос именно к нему, на который, к сожалению именно его ответа получить не удастся:

готов ли Пенроуз утверждать, что в человесеском организме вместе с его мозгом, нейронной сетью, чувственными механизмами и прочими чисто физиологическими структурами присутствует некая сущностная неведомая структура, отвечающая за работу ума? Если готов, то либо он изначально пытался обосновать существование некой "души", либо математически сумел обосновать ее существование достаточно убедительно для всех тех, кто ждал такого доказательства...  :Smilie:  

*Если же он не готов утверждать этого, то он даже сам себе ничего не доказал своими рассуждениями.*

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мне кажется, что либо есть ошибка в переводе, либо в самой формулировке и вот почему. Дело в том, что ум как раз и есть мозг. И как раз так дело и обстоит, что из ума (мозга) легко выкусить участок, порождающий гнев или сексуальное влечение, "хирургически" (физиологическими методами). Эту процедуру люди производят тысячи лет, даже ничего не ведая ни о буддизме, ни о генетике или хирургии, просто осуществляя отбор особей или убивая неугодных. 
> 
> А вот если в цитате под умом понималось сознание, то это действительно не мозг. Поэтому любое выкусывание из индивидуального мозга (ума) любым физиологическим способом любой функции не ведет к прекращению существования этой функции. Другими словами "сознание Кришны", "сознание Будды", "сознание пьяницы", "сознание Толстого" не выкусываются из мозга и не умирают с умиранием персоны.
> 
> Мне кажется, что постоянное отождествление ума и сознания - это продукт неразличения двух различных по сути феноменов - индивидуального механизма порождения сознания, а точнее его модификации и самого продукта этого механизма.


Тинлей говорит об уме (mind, читта) в общебуддийском смысле.
И первое свойство как раз говорит о том, что буддийский ум, ум живого существа, -- это не материя (мозг, ДНК), иначе бы он не переходил в следующее рождение.
Можно это понимать по-разному, можно не понимать, но из песни слова не выкинешь.

Сергей говорит о таком же уме, а мы, низьменные материалисты--о работе головного мозга.

----------


## Pavel

> Тинлей говорит об уме (mind, читта) в общебуддийском смысле.
> И первое свойство как раз говорит о том, что буддийский ум, ум живого существа, -- это не материя (мозг, ДНК), иначе бы он не переходил в следующее рождение.
> Можно это понимать по-разному, можно не понимать, но из песни слова не выкинешь.
> 
> Сергей говорит о таком же уме, а мы, низьменные материалисты--о работе головного мозга.


Это лишь вопрос терминологии. Если Тинлей, как я уже отмечал, не различает ума и сознания, не имея в своем понимании таких понятий как я перечислил ("сознание Кришны", "сознание Будды", сознание Толстого", сознание собаки", "сознание, основанное на чувственном восприятии", "сознание без опоры на восприятие"....), а лишь обращается к уму, в котом обнаруживает сознание лишь как процесс ("самоидентификация", "самоощущение", "самоотождествление"....), то тогда мы стоим на различной базе наблюдений и понятий - на разных парадигмах, а посему просто не поймем друг друга по сути. И тут точно можно рассчитывать лишь на коаны как способ передачи.  :Smilie:  Если Тинлею знакомы не только ум Тинлея и мозг Павла, но и сознание человека, и сознание Павла, то мы сможем понять друг друга.

В качестве иллюстрации: к значениям слова mind относятся и мнение, и точка зрения, и взгляд, и ум, и дух, и душа....
Нет никаких оснований подразумевать, что у слова читта значений как-то меньше или это значение и вовсе одно, не взирая на контекст его использования, с упованием на некий общебуддийский контекст.

Найдите тему, в которой обсуждаются значения слова Дхарма в общебуддийском смысле. Их много от главного "ниббана" до "учение" или "закон".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, я прошу Вас не утрировать. Где я утверждаю хоть что-то подобное о том, что смысл фразы содержится хоть как-то в буквах?


Ну я же написал, что это метафора, и она, собственно, вот о чем: на мой взгляд высказанное Павлом суждение



> ум как раз и есть мозг.


эквивалентно утверждению о том, что смысл фразы полностью содержится в чернилах, которыми она написана. Ну или в форме линий, из которых состоят буквы.




> Хотите Вы этого или нет, Будда выразился достаточно ясно, обозначая ум пятью совокупностями. Нет ума за пределами пяти совокупностей.


Это Вам так кажется. Нечто подобное говорят и Тхеравадины (некоторые). Но буддизм махаяны исходит из совершенно иной парадигмы. Какой именно - отчасти высказано в приведенной выше цитате из Далай-ламы, хотя думаю, что и в дзенских текстах говорится нечто подобное - канон более-менее общий.
Во всяком случае мне совершенно очевидно, что транслируемые Вами взгляды не имеют никакого отношения к буддизму Махаяны. Это причудливое и искаженное понимание буддизма с позиции примитивного материализма.




> Если Вы не против, я еще буду использовать Ваш скептицизм и иронию в этих, несколько меркантильных, целях. Надеюсь, Вас не обижает мое отношение к Вашему мнению не как к истине, а как к стимулирующему размышления заблуждению.


О, это сколько угодно.

----------


## Zom

> Это Вам так кажется. Нечто подобное говорят и Тхеравадины (некоторые).


Не только тхеравадины - но и другие ранние школы буддизма. Это такая весьма важная поправочка.

----------


## Won Soeng

Да в общем-то и махаяна не признает ума за пределами пяти совокупностей  :Smilie:  Просто некоторые махаянцы махаянистее в своих взглядах чем их собственные учителя. Прошу прощения за этот сарказм. Дело в том, что каждый в словах того же ЕСДЛ читает что-то свое. Так сказать, в меру собственной испорченности

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не только тхеравадины - но и другие ранние школы буддизма. Это такая весьма важная поправочка.


А как в Вашей школе относятся к перспективе создания сознательного ИИ и к мысли о том, что в приборе - химическом анализаторе - реализуется процесс понимания, эквивалентный человеческому?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Дело в том, что каждый в словах того же ЕСДЛ читает что-то свое. Так сказать, в меру собственной испорченности


Только при этом как-то все время намекает, что смысл фразы содержится в фразе, не раскрывая механизма его возникновения.

В любом случае в результате беседы наконец-то точки зрения как-то обрели определенность, а то все напоминало скорее намеки на что-то видимое или чувствуемое... Да и поводов поразмышлять было достаточно.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> А как в Вашей школе относятся к перспективе создания сознательного ИИ и к мысли о том, что в приборе - химическом анализаторе - реализуется процесс понимания, эквивалентный человеческому?


Опять гримасничаете?

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да в общем-то и махаяна не признает ума за пределами пяти совокупностей  Просто некоторые махаянцы махаянистее в своих взглядах чем их собственные учителя. Прошу прощения за этот сарказм.


Да ладно, чего уж там, тем более, что Ваш сарказм лишь свидетельство неосведомленности.
Сколько раз уже обсуждалось: в состоянии бардо смерти ум существует без опоры на скандхи. Равно как и у существ арупалоки.
Да и из пяти скандх лишь одна - рупа - считается материальной, остальные же относятся к сфере сознания.
То, что сознание возникает как функция физических процессов - это Ваши домыслы. Имеете полное право, конечно же, но когда Вы начинаете отождествлять эту позицию с буддийским воззрением - глупость получается, только и всего.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять гримасничаете?


Да нет, мне правда интересно. И опять же, это не к Вам вопрос, а к Zom.

----------


## Pavel

> Сколько раз уже обсуждалось: в состоянии бардо смерти ум существует без опоры на скандхи.


Ух ты.... Сколько раз уже начинали с этого обсуждение бардо, да вот заканчивали лишь в смысле, что бардо - эти лишь регистрация смены сознания: например от сознания бодрствования к сознанию сна, а не некая особая форма существования сознания....



> Более точное, на мой взгляд, определение дал filoleg: бардо - это некое устойчивое состояние сознания, например, бодрствование, сон, пребывание в одной из лок и так далее.

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Да нет, мне правда интересно. И опять же, это не к Вам вопрос, а к Zom.


Но слова то Вы мои передергиваете и искажаете... гримаса именно в этом. Это как если бы я скорчил рожицу и спросил, как Вам личико Сергея Хоса, а потом еще и попросил Вас не встревать в обсуждение этого вопроса.

----------

Сергей Хос (06.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да ладно, чего уж там, тем более, что Ваш сарказм лишь свидетельство неосведомленности.
> Сколько раз уже обсуждалось: в состоянии бардо смерти ум существует без опоры на скандхи. Равно как и у существ арупалоки.
> Да и из пяти скандх лишь одна - рупа - считается материальной, остальные же относятся к сфере сознания.
> То, что сознание возникает как функция физических процессов - это Ваши домыслы. Имеете полное право, конечно же, но когда Вы начинаете отождествлять эту позицию с буддийским воззрением - глупость получается, только и всего.


Без опоры на рупу, это еще не значит, что остальные четыре совокупности распались. В арупа-джханах тоже нет опоры на рупа, но это не значит, что ум выходит за пределы пяти совокупностей  :Smilie: 

Но мне нравится Ваша дружелюбная реакция на мой сарказм. 

Кстати сказать, это Ваши домыслы, будто бы я считаю сознание функцией физических процесов  :Wink:  Где-то Вы меня недопоняли. Думаю, что это предположение Вы несете с собой с самого начала дискуссии.

Скорее уж физические процессы - это функции сознания  :Smilie:  Но вот то, что сознание существует независимо от организуемой материи - не соглашусь. 

Организация материи и есть сознание (ум). Он не находится в материи, но и не находится вне материи. В этом вся фишка принципа нелокальности. Так же как Вы не найдете время разбирая будильник, нельзя найти ум разбирая мозг. Однако как глупо утверждать время чем-то независимым, так же глупо объявлять чем-то независимым ум.

Хотя ученые ничтоже сумняшеся способны объявлять пространство и время объективными (как впрочем и материю, которая из чего-то там состоит), то не удивительно, что находятся мыслители, которые объявляют объективным (т.е. существующим независимо) ум, сознание. Однако идеализм так же далек от истины, как материализм.

Сунг Сан часто использовал пример со сладостями. Нет просто сладости. Есть печенье, конфеты, сахар, мед, фрукты. Они все обладают сладостью, но сладость не является чем-то самостоятельным. Ее нельзя отделить от сладких продуктов и способности языка эту сладость распознавать. Правда люди умудряются из этих слов делать потрясающие по своей неочевидности и нелогичности выводы  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Скорее уж физические процессы - это функции сознания


Это все равно, что определиться, где в компьютере заложен алгоритм: в железе или софте...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но вот то, что сознание существует независимо от организуемой материи - не соглашусь.


В таком случае, зависимо от какой организуемой материи существует сознание в бардо сметри и в арупалоке?
Ведь даже если предположить, что "остальные четыре совокупности не распались", они ведь не материя (не рупа).

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но слова то Вы мои передергиваете и искажаете...


А с чего Вы взяли, что это Ваши слова?
Кажется, БТР говорил в том смысле, что процесс распознавания, осуществляемый в хим. анализаторе, полностью тождественнен тому, который происходит в человеке. Дескать, химический анализ, осуществляемый прибором - это и есть переживание вкуса.
Вот я Zomа и спрашиваю, как он отнесется к токому суждению.
Впрочем, у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы с БТР в этом согласны.

----------


## Pavel

> ... они ведь не материя (не рупа).


А сила гравитации или магнитное поле является материей?

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В таком случае, зависимо от какой организуемой материи существует сознание в бардо сметри и в арупалоке?
> Ведь даже если предположить, что "остальные четыре совокупности не распались", они ведь не материя (не рупа).


Обязательно исследую это, как только окажусь в арупалоке. Пока не умею. Но Ваш вопрос правильный. Только умозрительные ответы на этот вопрос - неудовлетворительны.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Zom

> А как в Вашей школе относятся к перспективе создания сознательного ИИ и к мысли о том, что в приборе - химическом анализаторе - реализуется процесс понимания, эквивалентный человеческому?


Думаю ответ такой, что в нашей школе к такой перспективе не относятся -)

----------

Pavel (06.11.2010), Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кажется, БТР говорил в том смысле, что процесс распознавания, осуществляемый в хим. анализаторе, полностью тождественнен тому, который происходит в человеке. Дескать, химический анализ, осуществляемый прибором - это и есть переживание вкуса.


Не химический анализ, а его результат. Идентификация знакомых (и незнакомых) вкусов. 
Тождественность - не химического анализа человеческому уму. А тождественность чувственного ощущения (измерения) перцептивному образу (сохраненному измерению). А процесс идентификации подобен группе явлений восприятия (самджня).

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Впрочем, у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы с БТР в этом согласны.


Правильное впечатление. 

Впрочем мне пора бы действительно перестать реагировать на Ваши поиски схожих с Вашими отношений к неким обобщенным формулировкам.

Сергей, я бы обратил Ваше внимание на тот факт, что на протяжении достаточно длинного обсуждения Вам не пришлось продемонстрировать хоть сколь-либо уникального личного опыта, требующего особых достижений или знаний. Вы приводили в качестве примеров переживания красного и сладкого, переживание самоидентификации и переживание различения ума и шляпы, а так же другие доступные всем простым людям переживания. И мне, и BTR-у даны в личном опыте все эти предложенные Вами переживания, на базе которых Вы пытались обосновать свою точку зрения. Однако, мы остались при своих точках зрения. Это говорит о том, что данных переживаний недостаточно для однозначного понимания тех феноменов, обсуждение которых мы затронули. О чем это говорит? Я думаю, что это говорит о том, что понимание таких вещей не строится исключительно на переживаниях и требует еще и осмысления, а так же наблюдения процессов, вызывающих переживания. Вы не представили результатов своих наблюдений процессов, поэтому вся беседа приняла какой-то характер "игры в одни ворота". Вам описывают разнообразные процесс и осмысление представлений различных структур, а Вы в ответ лишь примитивные переживания и сарказм. Хотелось бы большей конструктивности от собеседника или большего опыта.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати, если вернуться к Пенроузу. Возник любопытный вопрос именно к нему, на который, к сожалению именно его ответа получить не удастся:
> 
> готов ли Пенроуз утверждать, что в человесеском организме вместе с его мозгом, нейронной сетью, чувственными механизмами и прочими чисто физиологическими структурами присутствует некая сущностная неведомая структура, отвечающая за работу ума?


буков много  :Frown: 
еще больше...
Да, утверждает, что мозг неалгоритмичен благодаря каким-то квантовым процессам в нейронах.

----------

Won Soeng (06.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> буков много 
> еще больше...
> Да, утверждает, что мозг неалгоритмичен благодаря каким-то квантовым процессам в нейронах.


Однако же квантовый компьютер сводят к машине Тьюринга. Дескать редукция там внешняя. Не оркестрованная объективная. Ну, короче, гранаты у них не той системы.
И, кстати сказать, неквантовая оркестровка ансамблей нейронов чем-то Пенроуза тоже не устроила. Слишком уж алгоритмизируемая, вероятно...

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> буков много 
> еще больше...
> Да, утверждает, что мозг неалгоритмичен благодаря каким-то квантовым процессам в нейронах.


Я попробую проиллюстрировать столь широкий спектр мнений о работе ума и причины указания на необходимость практики развития сосредоточения до каких-то "сверхчеловесеских" способностей путем медитативных практик на следующем примере.

Вот тут много говорилось о способностях ума в облаке увидеть зайца или в помидоре кривой нос, как некой уникальной способности ума.... А в ответ говорилось, что наблюдение всяких неожиданностей - это не повод к фантазированию сверхъестественных процессов. Так вот мой пример призван показать причины таких фантазий.

Есть компьютерная программа Picassa, которая настолько не ресурсоемкая и сложная, что распространяется для бытового использования бесплатно. Назначение программы - сделать удобным просматривание и хранение большого количества фотографий на компьютере. Для удобства классификации фотографий в ней реализована функция распознавания лиц и группировки по лицам, принадлежащим одним и тем же людям. Например, она в одну кучку складывает фотографии, на которых встречается лицо Васи, а в другую кучку, на которых встречается лицо Пети. Так вот совершенно слуячайно я обнаружил такое ее действие. В четыре кучки она разложила фотографии по именам участников группы Beatles, распознав их лица и правильно определив, кому какое принадлежит. Но самое любопытно не в этом, а в том, что программа обнаружила эти лица на майке моего родственника, со всеми искажениями от изгибов его тела и при условии, что лица были нарисованы черной краской в технике "трафарет".

А вот теперь представьте, что перед Сергеем Хосом или любым другим человеком филологического склада ума стоит задача распознать алгоритм работы программы Picassa по распознаванию лиц путем наблюдения ее действий. 

Для успешного понимания процесса, ему пришлось бы развить в себе такие способности по сосредоточению, которые позволили бы ему обнаружить все необходимые операции и логические переходы да еще и в точной последовательности, что позволило бы ему воспроизвести в собственном уме целостный процесс по идентификации лиц (алгоритм программы). В противном случае он лишь раз за разом запускал бы программу и фиксировал факты различения и идентификации. А затем на основании бесчисленных наблюдений таких актов (а он ссылался в своих наблюдениях лишь на такие акты различения), сочинить некую идею, которая к реальному положению дел, к реальному алгоритму, не имела бы никакого отношения. 

Думаю, что наблюдение за работой ума во всем том многообразии происходящих в нем процессов требует не меньшей сосредоточенности и внимательности, что и наблюдение за работой компьютерной программы по идентификации лиц, которое могло бы позволить от наблюдения за действиями компьютера перейти логически к правильному алгоритму программы. Нереальность достижения такого сосредоточения и позволяет легко перейти к мистификации природы самих процессов.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам описывают разнообразные процесс и осмысление представлений различных структур, а Вы в ответ лишь примитивные переживания и сарказм. Хотелось бы большей конструктивности от собеседника или большего опыта.


Так это ж просто концептуальная несводимость.
Вы утверждаете, что само переживание как феномен содержится в описываемых вами процессах, я же говорю, что это отдельное явление, не сводимое в своей сути к наблюдаемому субстрату.
И сколь бы сложно вы ни описывали процессы, сопровождающие психическую деятельность, эти описания не могут сами по себе быть обоснованием того, что явление, известное нам как феномен чувствующего интеллекта, в этих процессах содержится.
Ну да, процесс мышления сопровождается определенными процессами в веществе мозга, но это не значит, что данные процессы являются причиной мышления или что мышление сводится к ним.
Переживание как феномен обнаруживается не в динамике нейронных сетей, а только в пространстве личного интроспективного опыта - с этой мыслью Далай-ламы я совершенно согласен. И я полагаю, что такое понимание находится в согласии с абидармическим описанием феноменального и включено как необходимое в буддийский праксис.
А то, с позволения сказать, "воззрение", которое транслируете Вы с БТР, действительно вызывает у меня лишь иронию (временами переходящую в сарказм - уж извиняйте, такой темперамент).

----------


## Dmitridorje

> ... а что такое "субъективное переживание"? Что такое "понимать и переживать"?
> 
> Что конкретно при этом происходит?
> 
> Вы верите, что это "дополнительная способность", хорошо, но какие у Вас для этого основания?


Давайте вспомним знаменитый мысленный эксперимент "Комната Мэри" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary's_room (отдельной статьи в русскоязычной википедии нет, но краткое описание эксперимента есть внутри этой статьи - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...BB%D0%B8%D0%B0).

Как по-вашему, появится у Мэри какое-то новое знание, когда она впервые в жизни покинет свою чёрно-белую комнату и увидит, например, зелёную траву? 
По-моему, она обретёт то самое "субъективное переживание" зелёного цвета.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (06.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так это ж просто концептуальная несводимость.
> Вы утверждаете, что само переживание как феномен содержится в описываемых вами процессах, я же говорю, что это отдельное явление, не сводимое в своей сути к наблюдаемому субстрату.


Сергей, проявите наблюдательность, напишите, какие процессы я описал и от каких процессов переживание как феномен - отдельное явление и причем здесь наблюдаемый субстрат? Вы тут что-то нафантазировали вовсе не о том, о чем Вам писал я. Похоже Вы просто опускаете описания процессов не рассматривая. Давайте сделаем чек-лист. Какие процессы Вы увидели, как отдельные от явления переживания?

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ну испытает Мери шок, или ничего особого не увидит...

Упрощаем эксперимент: городской житель падает в ледяную воду, обретает своё переживание. Это трудно описать или передать другому. Но по сути это будет шок, перегрузка нервной системы, нехарактерное воздействие на неё.

Если в многострадальный "химический анализатор" плеснуть кислоты или переткнуть в нём два провода, он тоже испытает шок. И на ленте этого "хим. анализатора" появятся потрясающие, оригинальные кривые.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Сергей Хос (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Давайте вспомним знаменитый мысленный эксперимент "Комната Мэри" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary's_room (отдельной статьи в русскоязычной википедии нет, но краткое описание эксперимента есть внутри этой статьи - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...BB%D0%B8%D0%B0).
> 
> Как по-вашему, появится у Мэри какое-то новое знание, когда она впервые в жизни покинет свою чёрно-белую комнату и увидит, например, зелёную траву? 
> По-моему, она обретёт то самое "субъективное переживание" зелёного цвета.


Откровенно говоря рассуждения о квалиях довольно примитивны и не имеют какого-либо целостного представления о том, что является генетически предопределенным способностями организма, что является результатом импринтинга (то есть генетически предопределнная мгновенная обучаемость), а что является результатом многократного и глубокого исследования и обобщения (универсальная, тренируемая повторениями обучаемость)

Поэтому сам пример с Мэри совершенно непринципиален. Во-первых, генетически предрасположенная способность воспринимать цвета еще ничего не говорит о том, что у Мэри есть ассоциации цветов с их названиями. Видеть цвета и именовать их - разные процессы. Во-вторых, у Мэри могут быть концептуальные представления о мире за пределами черно-белой комнаты и даже могут быть перцептивные образы формы, лишенные лишь цвета.

В зависимости от этого процессы переживаний будут разными. В простейшем случае, она увидит то, что раньше никогда не видела, хотя была к этому физиологически способна. Она испытает эстетически насыщенное состояние новизны и необычности. В другом случае, она сможет вспоминать, что трава зеленая и в этот момент концептуальное знание "трава зеленая" будет связываться с перцептивным образом зеленого цвета. При этом чем более полным был перцептивный образ, тем более быстрым будет каскад обобщения черно-белых и цветных перцептивных образов. Чистые же концепции потребует кроме того переосмысления (воспроизведения сначала мыслей "трава зеленая", попыток обнаружить, что из нового опыта подходит под перцептивный образ травы).

Иначе говоря, здесь не единичный случай, и комплекс переживаний может быть различным, в связи с этим. Но каждое самостоятельное переживание в отдельности - это только процесс обобщения (сопоставления, связывания) перцептивных образов, одни из которых будут включать в себя новый чувственный опыт восприятия зеленой травы, другие - память о чувственных опытах восприятия черно-белой травы, звучании фразы "трава зеленая" во множестве вариантов, написание этой фразы, так же будут включены кинестетические ощущения, ощущения сопровождающих звуков, запахов, вкусов, рефлексии групп физиологических ощущений (эмоций - радость, удивление, восхищение, распадающиеся на множественные изменение ощущений тела - сердцебиение, температура, давление, гормональный состав крови, кинестетические ощущения, изменение порогов фильтров чувствительности и т.п.)

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сама фраза "новое знание" - более чем нелепа. Человек непрерывно получает новые знания - это новые обобщения уже известного в процессе интроверсии или новые детали различения в текущем чувственном опыте в процессе экстраверсии.

Поэтому спрашивать "получит ли Мэри новое знание" бессмысленно, так поставленный вопрос имеет абсолютный ответ - безусловно, независимо от того, спит она, находится в своей комнате или покидает эту комнату.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, проявите наблюдательность, напишите, какие процессы я описал и от каких процессов переживание как феномен - отдельное явление и причем здесь наблюдаемый субстрат? Вы тут что-то нафантазировали вовсе не о том, о чем Вам писал я. Похоже Вы просто опускаете описания процессов не рассматривая. Давайте сделаем чек-лист. Какие процессы Вы увидели, как отдельные от явления переживания?


Например, вот это:



> Если электронный нос выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых запахов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание обоняния. Если электронный язык выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых вкусов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание вкуса. *Если электронный ум выдает Вам перечень* обнаруживаемых образов, связанных между собой ассоциативно - *это ничто иное как сознание* ума.


ИМХО, редкостная чушь.
*Перечень, создаваемый машиной* (или ее действие по созданию перечня) - *это ничто иное как сознание*? гениально!
Да он ведь и перечнем-то становится лишь в сознании наблюдателя. О нем можно говорить как о перечне лишь в силу того, что реальный интеллект вопринимает (= понимает) его в качестве такового.

Ну и все прочие рассуждения не далеки от подобной недалекости.
Что можно на это возразить? и можно ли это обсуждать серьезно? По-моему, остается лишь иронизировать по поводу естественных следствий такой, с позволения сказать, "теории" - рассуждать о карме турникета в метро или о возможности получении Учения у будда-машины.

Действительно, чего проще? Алгоритм просветления известен и достаточно прост - всего 37 шагов (т.наз. "37 крыльев просветления"). Реализуй его в простейшем ИИ, и ненадо будет ездить к досточтимым учителям - Будда на дому, всегда к твоим услугам.

----------


## Won Soeng

Очень хорошо, Сергей, что Вы написали о сознании наблюдателя. Что это такое? Где в Вашем уме наблюдатель? 

Это весьма распространенное заблуждение - представление о некоем наблюдателе  :Smilie: 
Приведите пожалуйста основания, почему Вы считаете, что сам акт измерения (в случае с человеком - распознавания) чем-то отличается от описываемого Вами наблюдателя.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очень хорошо, Сергей, что Вы написали о сознании наблюдателя. Что это такое? Где в Вашем уме наблюдатель?


Сам ум является "наблюдателем" (и наблюдаемым - в случае интроспекции) в силу присущих ему качеств - ясности и осознавания. Определение см. выше, в цитате из А.Берзина (а также геше Тинлея и Далай-ламы).
Это качество отличает живых существ как носителей читты от неживых. По крайней мере в буддизме вещи понимаются именно так.
Говорить же, что электронный ум в силу того, что он создает какой-то там перечень, проявляет тем самым ничто иное как сознание ума - ... впрочем, не стану повторяться. ...ум от шляпы и всякое такое... чушь полная, короче говоря.

----------

Karadur (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, нет такой вещи, как "сам ум". Ум это пять совокупностей. Что конкретно в пяти совокупностях является "наблюдателем"? Вы неверно понимаете определения, несмотря даже на прямые предостережения от представления самости (не пустоты) ума или самости каких-то элементов ума. В буддизме вещи понимаются как раз не так, как Вы себе это представляете. Прежде чем объявлять что-то чушью Вам все-таки нужно внимательно разобраться, откуда Вы взяли этот "сам ум" и как Вы умудряетесь в цитатах этот "сам ум" находить, когда там прямо говорится, что никакого "самого ума" нет и быть не может. Это детально разбирается Нагарджуной, акцентируется Чандракирти, ясно сказано в Махапраддняпарамита хридая сутре, я даже незнаю ни одного махаянского источника, где бы на этом не делался явный и конкретный акцент. Я не знаю и в Тхераваде таких учений, где бы говорилось о каком-то "самом уме" отличном от пяти совокупностей.

----------

Pavel (07.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Любая дхарма это категория. Она не нуждается в алгоритмизации, как не нуждаются в алгоритмизации константы.


Константы не нуждаются в алгоритмизации?? Да это же часть вашей программы! Константы - это уже формализованные элементы, включённые в алфавит вашей машины Тьюринга. То же самое - категории и связи между ними.




> Весь вопрос заключается в том, разворачивается ли весь чувственный опыт во взаимообусловленном возникновении (вовлечении) этих дхарм или нет.


Для вас, как строителя ИИ, в первую очередь стоит вопрос, можно ли дхармы формализовать и можно ли их "работу" алгоритмизировать.

Вы говорите, что дхарма - это категория. Если это не алгоритм и при этом категория заключена в вашей программе, то что это? В компьютере для программиста нет ничего, кроме кода и данных - т.е. элементов алгоритма.
Категория - это просто набор данных?




> Когда Вы мыслите конкретными алгоритмами, Вы понимаете, что вот этот алгоритм - реализация веданы, вот этот алгоритм - реализация самджни, вот этот алгоритм - реализация санскар, вот этот алгоритм - реализация виджняны.


Вы пытаетесь алгоритмизировать буддийские категории, которые вообще для этого не предназначались, я не думаю, что вам удастся *доказать*, что вы точно отображаете буддийские понятия в математических терминах или алгоритмических процессах. А без доказательства все дальнейшие построения - нерелевантны, это не более чем действие наудачу без теоретической базы.




> Сами названий категорий не слишком принципиальны. Назовете Вы их универсалиями, квалиями, дхармами, феноменами, элементами, атомами, классами, категориями, хоть пустыми горшками.


Я не понимаю, как вы L-свёртками собираетесь концептуализировать и алгоритмизировать элементы опыта ума, которые по определению неконцептуальны?

Вы отрицаете, что есть медитативный опыт?
Что есть состояния, которые вне концепций?

Когда вы выключите ваш ИИ, он достигнет нирваны?
Или сразу переродится в другой машине или, может быть, в виде кого-то живого?




> Я не верю в самосущие чувствующие существа,


Вера здесь мало чем поможет; если вы берётесь за алгоритмизацию ума, нужны строгие доказательства.




> которые каким-то образом присутствуют в уме человека и поэтому не могут ни присутствовать, ни быть симулированными в алгоритме МТ.


Тут непонятный логический скачок без обоснования. Почему вдруг "неалгоримизируемый" = "самосущий"? 
Тот же Пенроуз доказывает, что в уме есть "всего лишь" неалгоритмизируемый процесс. Это ровным счётом ничего не говорит о самосущести этого процесса. Напротив, т.к. он оперирует данными, этот процесс, скорее всего, несамосущий.

Вы отображаете некоторые элементы буддизма в свою методологию, но при этом не замечаете и игнорируете вопросы, связанные с алгоритмизацией неконцептуальных по определению дхарм (элементов опыта) (взять хотя бы нирвану или высшие дхъяны).




> я не знаю как в Ньингма, но в дзен в отношении внутреннего наблюдателя достаточно общий подход. Нет двух умов - наблюдающего и наблюдаемого.


Это непосредственно воспринимается в медитативных состояниях или прозрениях, которые выше любых концепций.




> Я не проектирую ИИ, достигающий состояния Будды - это было бы глупо.


А зачем вы тогда в свою теорию отображаете буддийские понятия, которые нужны именно для достижения состояния Будды?

Тогда ваш ИИ будет всего лишь красиво сделанным автоматом, никак не равным человеческому уму и тем более не превосходящим его.

----------

Сергей Хос (07.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, нет такой вещи, как "сам ум". Ум это пять совокупностей. Что конкретно в пяти совокупностях является "наблюдателем"? Вы неверно понимаете определения, несмотря даже на прямые предостережения от представления самости (не пустоты) ума или самости каких-то элементов ума. В буддизме вещи понимаются как раз не так, как Вы себе это представляете.


Ну уж не знаю, о каком это буддизме Вы говорите. Я Вам привел вполне каноническое, буддийское определение ума.
Вообще, об уме в Буддизме говорится самыми разными способами, начиная с Дхаммапады, где ум - источник всех дхарм ("Дхармы рождены разумом").
Существует известная троичночть (т.наз. "трое врат") - тело, речь и ум. Да и из пяти скандх не все ум: рупа, например, это не сознание, а виджняна в большей мере подходит под то, что обычно называют умом, чем, скажем, ведадна.
В читтаматре говорится о манвиджняне.
В Тантре - об "изначальном уме ясного света".
В дзогчене - об "уме-как-таковом" (санскр. cittata, тиб. sems nyid).
Все эти описания содержательны, поскольку так или иначе связаны с буддийским праксисом:

Если умом наблюдаешь ум,
Устраняются различия
И достигаешь состояния Будды.
_Тилопа. Песнь махамудры_.

Ваше же суждение "Если электронный ум выдает Вам перечень ... это ничто иное как сознание ума" - я называю чушью потому, что оно не связано вообще ни с чем: ни с буддийской практикой (поскольку с т.зр. абидармы оно совершенно ложно), ни с целями построения ИИ, поскольку для этой цели буддийское определение ума как "просто ясности и осознавания" является совершенно лишним.
Нет нужды добиваться от машины наличия в ней ясности и осознавания; достаточно, чтобы она просто безошибочно обрабатывала алгоритм. А уж поймем его мы сами, своим человеческим умом, благодаря нашим собственным ясности и осознаванию.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Категория - это просто набор данных?


Верно

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы пытаетесь алгоритмизировать буддийские категории, которые вообще для этого не предназначались, я не думаю, что вам удастся доказать, что вы точно отображаете буддийские понятия в математических терминах или алгоритмических процессах. А без доказательства все дальнейшие построения - нерелевантны, это не более чем действие наудачу без теоретической базы.


Если быть до конца откровенным, я использую не совсем буддийские категории, а свои, "доморощенные". Буддийские категории для меня скорее "чек-лист", чем прямая опора. По этой причине я здесь дискутирую и в отношении буддийских категорий, поскольку пытаюсь применить (и проверить) свое понимание. Довольно увлекательный процесс. Особенно увлекательно видеть ошибки у зрелых и опытных буддистов (жаль, что эти ошибки показать и доказать быстро нельзя - ведь зрелые и опытные буддисты доверяют словам Будды и учителей и приходится изучать эти самые слова Будды и учителей, чтобы показать, что именно воспринято ошибочно) Хотя, несомненно, обнаруживаются и собственные ошибки, поэтому такое изучение наставлений и сутр - очень полезно. Тем более, когда я заранее не уверен, чья здесь ошибка. Но, опять же, откровенно говоря, пока принципиальных ошибок в представлениях в версии от 1994 года нашлось не так уж и много. Зато стало больше ясности, меньше терминологической путанницы.

----------

Pavel (07.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не понимаю, как вы L-свёртками собираетесь концептуализировать и алгоритмизировать элементы опыта ума, которые по определению неконцептуальны?


Мало того, что неконцептуальны, так они еще и пусты  :Smilie:  Но из взаимозависимое возникновение - известно. То есть известны категории (вне зависимости от содержания) и связи между ними. Готовая диаграмма состояний для клеточного автомата  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы отрицаете, что есть медитативный опыт?
> Что есть состояния, которые вне концепций?


Вне концепций они по причине невозможности непосредственно на него указать. Однако передача от ума к уму заключается в подтверждении того, что ученик рассматривает тот же феномен, что и учитель. Неконцептуальные - это не значит, что они чем-то отличаются по сути переживаний от концептуальных. Разница только в том, что они недоступны наблюдению внешне, только внутренне.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вера здесь мало чем поможет; если вы берётесь за алгоритмизацию ума, нужны строгие доказательства.


О, Нагарджуна прекрасно доказал несуществование самосущих элементов  :Smilie: 
Да я и без его доказательство это знал.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут непонятный логический скачок без обоснования. Почему вдруг "неалгоримизируемый" = "самосущий"?


неалгоритмизируемый, значит такой, который нельзя представить в виде категорий и связей между категориями. То есть несоставной и необусловленный (и не обуславливающий если следовать строгой логике). А такой элемент всего лишь один  :Smilie:  И от него ничего не зависит с точки зрения конструкций ума.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда вы выключите ваш ИИ, он достигнет нирваны?
> Или сразу переродится в другой машине или, может быть, в виде кого-то живого?


О, будучи однажды созданным он несомненно будет перерождаться (копированием в новых устройствах). Даже не дожидаясь выключения  :Smilie:  Так что увы, но нирваны ему не видать, пока это зависит от потребителей и производителей. Разве что он всех убьет?  :Smilie:  Это шутка, пожалуйста, давайте не углубляться в эти фантазии  :Smilie: 

Я не верю в индивидуальную нирвану, если что.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А зачем вы тогда в свою теорию отображаете буддийские понятия, которые нужны именно для достижения состояния Будды?
> 
> Тогда ваш ИИ будет всего лишь красиво сделанным автоматом, никак не равным человеческому уму и тем более не превосходящим его.


Мне и не нужен равный или превосходящий. Мне нужен подобный. Подобный - значит способный воспринимать, уточнять, классифицировать и достигать цели в обычном человеческом общении. Этакий "франкенштейн". Я очень конкретно формулирую сильный ИИ над которым работаю.




> Ведущая функция сильного ИИ заключается в выработке способов сбора входных данных и их превращения в выходные для упорядочивания (организации) вокруг себя как можно больших сил и значимых процессов. Кстати - выявлять и упорядочивать силы, процессы, терминалы, союзников, соперников, ресурсы и т.п - сильный ИИ тоже должен учиться сам

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну уж не знаю, о каком это буддизме Вы говорите. Я Вам привел вполне каноническое, буддийское определение ума.
> Вообще, об уме в Буддизме говорится самыми разными способами, начиная с Дхаммапады, где ум - источник всех дхарм ("Дхармы рождены разумом").


Поздравляю, Вы сами себе ответили. Не знаю уж, какое из "канонических" определений ума Вы привели, учитываю что об уме в Буддизме говорится самыми разными способами. Определитесь, какому именно Вы доверяете и в каком именно допускается "сам ум" никак более, чем "сам ум" не определяясь.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Категория - это просто набор данных?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Верно


Т.е., по-вашему, процесс понимания - это не процесс даже, а статические данные.
Не сходится. Дхармы - это процессы, а не данные.




> Вера здесь мало чем поможет; если вы берётесь за алгоритмизацию ума, нужны строгие доказательства.
> 			
> 		
> 
> О, Нагарджуна прекрасно доказал несуществование самосущих элементов


Вы ещё не показали, что всё несамосущее алгоритмизируемо. И никогда не покажете.
Как вы помните, есть бесконечное множество невычислимых(неалгоримизируемых) задач. Они, безусловно, несамосущи и концептуальны, но алгоритмов для их решения нет.




> неалгоритмизируемый, значит такой, который нельзя представить в виде категорий и связей между категориями. То есть несоставной и необусловленный (и не обуславливающий если следовать строгой логике). А такой элемент всего лишь один  И от него ничего не зависит с точки зрения конструкций ума.


См. выше. Неалгоритмизируемых задач - бесконечно много. Значит, ваши рассуждения неверны.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В читтаматре говорится о манвиджняне.
> В Тантре - об "изначальном уме ясного света".
> В дзогчене - об "уме-как-таковом" (санскр. cittata, тиб. sems nyid).
> Все эти описания содержательны


Вот и давайте о содержательности. 

Есть масса феноменов ума, которые внеконцептуальны (то есть не могут быть тем или иным образом указаны непосредственно внешним образом)

Да, мы не можем на него указать другому человеку, потому что когда я наблюдаю "это ясный ум" по моему выражению лица, движению глаз, шевелению бровей или глубине дыхания, сердцебиению и чему угодно еще Вы не поймете, что именно я сейчас наблюдаю. В этом проблема внеконцептуальной (внезнаковой) передачи Дхаммы от сердца к сердцу. 

Однако, в приведенных Вами цитатах ничего не говорится о том, что ясный ум не сконструирован (не является группой дхарм), что он не возникает и не исчезает, что у него нет причин, и что он не является условием и причиной для возникновения других групп дхарм.

Может быть Вы найдете цитаты, где такое говорится?
Или же Вы хотите мне доказать что-то другое?  :Smilie: 

Помните, что зеркало отражает все как есть не обладая никакой природой ясного ума. Само введение ясного ума как особой категории в практике памятования качеств ума в качествах ума существенно исключительно для правильного постижения пустоты, избавления от концептуальных заблуждений и тончайших логических ошибок, мешающих однозначному выявлению этого самого ясного ума, а не каких-то других, очень похожих феноменов. 

Обычный человек чувствует, воспринимает, действует и строит ожидания вполне обычным способом, не задумываясь ни о каких нюансах того, как он это делает.

Результатом чувств является первичное вовлечение и формирование чувственного фокуса внимания (это данные, используемые процессом восприятия), результатом восприятия являются перцептивные образы и формирование объема внимания (это данные используемые в процессе формирования действий), результатом формирования действий является воздействие на рупа, при этом формируются данные для формирования ожиданий. Ожидания в свою очередь порождают изменения фокуса внимания (т.е. фильтры восприятия и "сторожевые флажки" для чувств)

И нет нужды ни в каком другом "ясном понимании", "наблюдателе" и так далее, которые были бы отличны от вот такого циклического процесса. Техническая реализация, конечно же на несколько порядков сложнее, конкретнее и детальнее. Но для общего понимания - достаточно. 

В чистом виде ведана - самджня - санскара - виджняна. Чувства - восприятие - порывы - сознание. Только у меня это реализовывается как пороги восприятия - распознавание перцептивных образов - формирование корректирующих действий - памятование целей корректирующих действий.

----------

Pavel (07.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е., по-вашему, процесс понимания - это не процесс даже, а статические данные.
> Не сходится. Дхармы - это процессы, а не данные.


Формирование групп дхарм - процессы (пратиться самутпада). Дхармы это качества ума. В чистом виде категории.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как вы помните, есть бесконечное множество невычислимых(неалгоримизируемых) задач. Они, безусловно, несамосущи и концептуальны, но алгоритмов для их решения нет.


Вы так и не привели ни одной такой задачи, с решением, которое умеет сделать человек, но которой по какой-то причине не может быть воспроизведено МТ. Поэтому естественно я не понимаю о чем это Вы. Ловкость рук? Ну, Вы пойманы. Давайте конкретный пример  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (07.11.2010), Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> См. выше. Неалгоритмизируемых задач - бесконечно много. Значит, ваши рассуждения неверны.


Человек не решает неалгоритмизируемые задачи. Он находит эквивалентные, которые алгоритмизируются и дают решение для поставленных в неалгоритмизируемой форме. 
Докажите обратное на конкретном примере, иначе Ваши аргументы голословны. Просто хорошее воображение на заданную тему. Извините, но доказательства нужно приводить, а не упоминать, будто бы это что-то общеизвестное. Ферма однажды уже так пошутил.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Формирование групп дхарм - процессы (пратиться самутпада). Дхармы это качества ума. В чистом виде категории.


Мне кажется, вы путаете буддийскую классификацию дхарм и сами дхармы, которые никак не являются категориями. Дхармы имеют периоды возникновения и исчезновения, это процессы.




> Вы так и не привели ни одной такой задачи, с решением, которое умеет сделать человек, но которой по какой-то причине не может быть воспроизведено МТ.


А я там вообще не про теорию Пенроуза писал.

Я про ваше конкретное утверждение, что если нечто не может быть алгоритмизируемо, то оно самосуще. 
В ответ я привёл факт, что есть бесконечное множество неалгоримизируемых, но очевидно несамосущих задач. И там совершенно неважно, может их решать человек или нет.




> Давайте конкретный пример


Конкретный пример невычислимой задачи? Уже несколько раз приводились ссылки.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне кажется, вы путаете буддийскую классификацию дхарм и сами дхармы, которые никак не являются категориями. Дхармы имеют периоды возникновения и исчезновения, это процессы


Наименования дхарм - категории. Возникновение и исчезновение дхарм в группах - процессы.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конкретный пример невычислимой задачи? Уже несколько раз приводились ссылки.


Я попросил конкретный формат. Невычислимая задача. Ответ, который находит человек. Доказательство, что способ нахождения ответа непостижим (т.е. ответ можно только проверить, но невозможно описать способ, которым ответ был найден) Ссылки приводились на не имеющие отношения к вопросу рассуждения (отвлеченные рассуждения, которые не отвечают на поставленный Вам вопрос)

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поздравляю, Вы сами себе ответили. Не знаю уж, какое из "канонических" определений ума Вы привели, учитываю что об уме в Буддизме говорится самыми разными способами. Определитесь, какому именно Вы доверяете и в каком именно допускается "сам ум" никак более, чем "сам ум" не определяясь.


Приведенное мною каноническое определение ума как "просто ясности и осознавания" подходит ко всем отдельным его определениям, и одновременно позволяет отличить ум как феномен от не-ума, например, от химического анализатора. (Впрочем, стоит оговориться, что такую дефиницию может, конечно же, произвести лишь человек, не чуждый интроспекции, а это, похоже, не всем доступно.)
Ну а различных наименований ему дается, как некогда верно заметил Падмасамбхава (надеюсь, в его "буддистскости" Вы не сомневаетесь?) столько, что не счесть:

Если это сверкающее осознание, которое называют умом, рассматривать как сущее, то оно не существует. Если рассмотреть как источник, то сансара и нирвана, и все разнообразие блаженства и страдания возникли из него. Если рассмотреть как объект желания, то одиннадцать колесниц стремятся к нему. 
Имен же ему столько, что и не счесть.
Одни зовут природой ума, ум как таковой. 
Тиртики зовут атман, самость. 
Шраваки учат об анатмане, отсутствии Я. 
Читтаматрины называют его виджняна, сознание. 
Кто зовет Праджняпарамита, Запредельная Мудрость. 
Кто зовет Сугатагарбха, семя Сугаты. Кто зовет Махамудра, Великий Знак. 
Кто зовет одинокое тигле, уникальная сфера. 
Кто зовет Дхармадхату, дхармовое пространство. 
Кто зовет Алая, основа всего. 
Кто зовет обычным осознанием.

И все это - ум, "просто ясность и осонавание". Ничего хитрого. Достаточно лишь понять.

----------


## Won Soeng

Все это чудесно, Сергей, но перечисление эпитетов ума ничего не говорит, почему все это перечисляемое не просто важно для конкретной (и только конкретной) практики постижения пустоты (которая в точности то же самое, что и взаимозависимое возникновение), а к тому же еще может использоваться аргументом к тому, что распознавание не является выявлением перцептивного образа, и само это распознавание и есть знание о том, что перцептивный образ распознан, без каких-либо дополнительных явлений и феноменов.

Приведите более точные основания, как на основании этих перечислений, Вы делаете вывод, что просто ясность и осознавание это не то же самое, что распознавание перцептивных (чувственных) образов.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> само это распознавание и есть знание


Совершенно верно - само распознавание и есть знание. А знание в свою очередь есть определенное чувство, переживание ясности и осознавания, присущее живому существу, и не присущее неживой материи, будь то шляпа, химический анализатор, калькулятор, или, скажем, бильярдный шар (ведь в Вашей методологии можно сказать, что шар распознал лунку и закатился в нее).

Собственно, по этому признаку - наличия переживания ясности и осознавания - и различают в буддизме живых существ от неживой материи.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Совершенно верно - само распознавание и есть знание. А знание в свою очередь есть определенное чувство, переживание ясности и осознавания, присущее живому существу, и не присущее неживой материи, будь то шляпа, химический анализатор, калькулятор, или, скажем, бильярдный шар (ведь в Вашей методологии можно сказать, что шар распознал лунку и закатился в нее).


Сергей, бросьте заклинать, пожалуйста. Если ясность и осознавание аксиоматически определяется как присущее живому существу и не присущее неживой материи, значит Вы говорите о некотором признаке, четко отделяющем живую материю от неживой. И этот признак, по Вашему, выходит невоспроизводимым, по неявным причинам, поскольку Вы отказываетесь эти причины объявлять.

Я пока не вижу причин по которым Вы принимаете такую точку зрения рационально. Я Вам говорю, распознание и есть знание. Измерение и есть распознание (еще даже не вычисление вовсе! только получение каких-либо данных). Преобразование измеренных данных на выходе снова дает некие данные. Эти данные сами по себе знание, а не потому что они в шляпе лежат, а не в уме. 

Пожалуйста, у Вас есть прямые аргументы? Я из собственного опыта делаю вывод - Ваши слова не соответствуют моему опыту. Какой я должен опыт провести, какие верные источники познания использовать?

Заметьте я предлагаю Вам прямую аргументацию. В знании нет никакого промежуточного шага. Распознан перцептивный образ - это и есть ясность и осознание. Измерено значение с датчиков - это и есть ясность и осознание.

Вы возражаете. Перечисляете синонимы ясности и осознания. Но при этом Вы явно соглашаетесь что между распознаванием и знанием нет разницы. А все ж таки распознавание у Вас ясный ум делает. И чувства тоже ясный ум делает? И порывы - его работа?

Моя позиция - сам поток дхарм и есть ясный ум. Точно так же смоделированный поток (бассейн траекторий по алфавиту категорий) и есть тот же самый ясный ум. Никакой мистики, просто и банально, доступно любому среднему уму. Отвечает всем критериям ясного ума (пустотность, трансцендентность) и реализует все феномены человеческого ума. 

Вот пока все это происходит в чем-то называемым Вами "живом" - у Вас это не вызывает возражений. Как только это происходит в чем-то, что Вы называете  "неживым" - Вы сразу возражаете. 

Причем ладно бы разъяснили, что ж Вас так смущает. Прям вот живое это что-то такое особенное на материальном уровне  :Smilie: 

А будет реализована полноценная модель существа - где будете искать живое? А она будет реализована. Трудоемко, конечно. Но, я думаю, найдутся оправдания для каждого критика МТ  :Smilie:  Скажут, очень уж мелкие процессоры, там теперь тоже квантовые эффекты обнаружились, как в наноканальцах нейронов  :Smilie: 

Ладно это лирика. Ваши аргументы неосновательны. Обоснуйте логически как из одного следует другое. Или признайтесь, что не можете обосновать самостоятельно, а просто слепо доверяете тому, как понимаете слова учителей. Потому что я ровно те же слова учителей понимаю по каким-то причине совсем не так как Вы.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что я ровно те же слова учителей понимаю по каким-то причине совсем не так как Вы.


Вряд ли Вы найдете в буддизме учителей, которые согласятся отнести химический анализатор к разряду живых существ на том лишь основании, что у него на дисплее появляются некие значки, которые Вы называете цифрами и интерпретируете их в качестве показаний прибора.
Все эти значения - цифры, показания, данные - они существуют в качестве таковых (значений) лишь в Вашем уме, но не в уме прибора. По той лишь причине, что у него нет ума, а у Вас - есть (сколь бы странным Вам это ни казалось).

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, химический анализатор не нужно относить к разряду живых существ. Это только нос или язык. 

Можно имитировать простые живые существа, воплощая минимальные наборы феноменов всех пяти совокупностей (двенадцати баз, восемнадцати элементов).

То есть нужно измерение, как акт чувственного восприятия, значит нужен так же и механизм измеритель и среда измеримое. 

Нужна оценка измерения, как полезного, вредного или безразличного. значит нужно так же механизм оценщик и применимость измерения для оценки

Нужно распознавание обобщенных категорий произведенного измерения - это собственно и есть понимание, то есть соотнесение измеренного с известными состояниями.

Необходимы процессы реакции соответствующие распознаваемым категориям, то есть некоторое поведение, зависимое от распознаваемых категорий, действия.

Ну и наконец необходимо планирование ожидаемых состояний и памятование о важных категориях полученных в предыдущих моментах сознания, например если результатом предыдущего измерения стало распознавание ситуации требующей уточнения и была произведена фокусировка измерителей, их калибровка и т.п. и следующее распознавание должно быть связано с предыдущим.

Это уже модель простейшего чувствующего существа (мы не употребляем в данном случае термина - живого)

Это может быть какой-то интеллектуальный датчик, самообучающийся, или имеющий предопределенную модель категорий обобщения измерений, с простейшим поведением (например выявляющий движение и направляющий камеру туда, где движение произошло). При этом такой датчик может так же требовать осознания состояния своих органов - положений, установленных ранее настроек и т.п.

Утверждать после этого, что у такого прибора нет пусть простого, но полноценного ума - опрометчиво. Нужны весьма серьезные и корректные аргументы.

----------

Монферран (26.02.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Совершенно верно - само распознавание и есть знание. А знание в свою очередь есть определенное чувство, переживание ясности и осознавания, присущее живому существу, и не присущее неживой материи ...


Пусть читта--это просто ясность и осознавание.
Не понятно, знание и переживание этих ясности и осознавания--это что-то отдельное? или тоже читта?
От чего зависят ясность и осознование? От воспринимаемой ими основы? Тогда то, что воспринимает основу, будет читтой.




> Собственно, по этому признаку - наличия переживания ясности и осознавания - и различают в буддизме живых существ от неживой материи.


Пардонте, это определение, а не критерий. Сами же говорили, что это переживание субъективно. Ваша логическая ошибка:
- Если Сергей Хос субъективно переживает ясность и осознавание, почему он утверждает, что ИИ не переживает субъективно _свои_ ясность и осознавание?
- На том основании, что хим. анализатор--неживая материя.
- Но Сергею Хосу говорили много раз про ИИ, функционирующий в устройстве (неживой материи); про их сочетание, а не про одно только устройство!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пардонте, это определение, а не критерий. Сами же говорили, что это переживание субъективно. Ваша логическая ошибка


А как на Ваш взгляд вообще в буддизме осуществляется разделение всего наблюдаемого мира на живых (= "чувствующих", имеющих citta) существ и чисто материальные объекты. Почему, например, считается, что растение не имеет сознания, а улитка имеет?
Ум ведь невидим! а вдруг он есть и у камня, только никак себя не проявляет?

----------


## Won Soeng

Читта это осознавание. Степень ясности определяется отдельными дхармами. Витарка и вичара.  Витарка указывает на возрастание индрии от предыдущего момента сознания к текущему. Вичара указывает на угасание индрии от предыдущего момента сознания к текущему.

----------

Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как на Ваш взгляд вообще в буддизме осуществляется разделение всего наблюдаемого мира на живых (= "чувствующих", имеющих citta) существ и чисто материальные объекты. Почему, например, считается, что растение не имеет сознания, а улитка имеет?
> Ум ведь невидим! а вдруг он есть и у камня, только никак себя не проявляет?


Никак не осуществляется разделение. Материальные объекты - асантана, внеконтинуальны. Включая всю физику и физиологию. Можно делать только эмпирические (сконструированные) выводы (санджня - перцептивные образы).

см. http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/txt16.htm



> Все неодушевленные предметы буддистами считаются за "асантана", за "не-континуумы", в которых объединяющая и разъединяющая силы не действуют вовсе: предметы, следовательно, не могут считаться самостоятельными целыми6. Гора, солнце или камень не имеют самостоятельного продолжающегося бытия, кроме их бытия частью потока сознательной жизни; составные части их не подчиняются объединению ("прапти"). Если мы в то же время такое понимание неодушевленных предметов будем рассматривать в связи с теорией о том, что предметный мир каждого существа есть результат кармы, карма же, как мы уже отметили, по существу, то же, что "четана", или активность сознания7, то станет совершенно ясным, что с буддийской точки зрения самостоятельно существующих неодушевленных предметов нет: солнце, камень и т.д. всего лишь только мимолетные образования на фоне потока сознательной жизни с ее содержанием: предметы внешнего мира существуют только в смысле временных иллюзий; то, что скрывается за ними, рассматривается как результат проявлений дхарм. Как мы уже видели выше, нет ни солнца, ни человека, а есть только определенное сплетение ряда коррелятов, элементов-дхарм – чувственных, сознательных, психических и т.д., которое в результате дает единичное эмпирически-иллюзорное явление, называемое "человеком, видящим солнце". Разумеется, что в смысле отрывочных явлений в пределах общего потока сознательной жизни отдельные явления неодушевленных предметов могут быть абстрагированы от своих коррелятов и о них возможно рассуждать, как будто бы они были чем-то самостоятельным, так как они обладают некоторой иллюзорной устойчивостью или длительностью. Но, говоря о предметах на наивно-реалистическом языке обыденной жизни, мы вовсе еще не предрешаем вопроса, существует ли реально данный предмет в гносеологическом смысле или нет (см. выше, в главе XII). С буддийской точки зрения не может быть речи ни о вещах в себе, ни о "я" в себе. Ведь объект и субъект одинаковым образом иллюзии, и только вместе как одно целое они восходят к потоку дхарм. Законы взаимоотношения дхарм и закон кармы управляют всеми дхармами: все корреляты подчиняются общей формирующей силе. Поэтому и* нельзя утверждать, что сознание порождает из себя представления; сознание как таковое – чистая форма сознавания, а "четана", так называемая активная сила, направляющая сознание, или творческое воображение, отнюдь не создает дхармы, а только группирует их*8. Ведь, в сущности, карма, будучи такой же дхармой, как другие, не что иное, как описательное выражение того факта, что дхармы вообще так или иначе расположены. Как же поэтому объяснить тот факт, что все видят как бы одно и то же солнце, те же горы и т.д., если нет самостоятельно существующих предметов? Такой факт, однако, вовсе еще не заставляет нас допускать, что мир предметов существует помимо переживающих его индивидуальных существ. Факт этот может быть объяснен общностью или одинаковостью схем, по которым формируются элементы каждого комплекса дхарм. Одинаковость предметных миров объясняется общей кармой9. Общей карме противополагается индивидуальная карма каждого живого существа, выражающаяся в его заведомо личных, ни с кем не разделяемых переживаниях, его страданиях, радостях и т.д. Разумеется, что, по существу, и эти переживания являются однородными у всех.

----------

Pavel (07.11.2010), Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А как на Ваш взгляд вообще в буддизме осуществляется разделение всего наблюдаемого мира на живых (= "чувствующих", имеющих citta) существ и чисто материальные объекты. Почему, например, считается, что растение не имеет сознания, а улитка имеет?


Такова буддийская условность.




> Ум ведь невидим! а вдруг он есть и у камня, только никак себя не проявляет?


"Ум невидим"--Ваше положение.
Говорили уже о практически полезных признаках ИИ.
Опять-таки, условно будем считать, камень не проявляет признаков "живой" деятельности, поэтому он материя.
Коматозник--живое существо, или нет, или 50%?

----------


## Karadur

> Наименования дхарм - категории. Возникновение и исчезновение дхарм в группах - процессы.


Хорошо; и, стало быть, вы собираетесь алгоритмизировать процессы, которые недвойственны и неописуемы в словах.
Удачи.  :Smilie: 




> Я попросил конкретный формат. Невычислимая задача. Ответ, который находит человек. Доказательство, что способ нахождения ответа непостижим


Возможно, я неясно написал.
Ещё раз: я рассматривал ваше утверждение, что *1. Если нечто неалгоритмизируемо, то оно самосущее.* 
Это не имеет отношения к тому, находит ли решение сам человек.

Контраргумент: есть бесконечное множество неалгоритмизируемых задач, но они вовсе не являются самосущими.

Вот конкретный список, по-моему, я его уже приводил раза два:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...dable_problems

См. также
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computability_theory
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computable_function


Следующий пункт, который мы рассматриваем: *2. Может ли человек решить неалгоритмизируемую задачу*. Я считаю (вслед за Пенроузом), что да.

Как конкретно формулирует это Пенроуз?




> Пользуются ли математики некоторым алгоритмом вычислений (давайте обозначим его через А), который позволяет им убедиться, что некий вариант вычислений будет продолжаться бесконечно долго?


Далее он доказывает, что нет, нет такого алгоритма, и это связано с невычислимостью бесконечно-рекурсивных функций. Конкретное доказательство слишком тяжёлое для этого форума, на мой взгляд.


Подчеркну ещё раз, что утверждения (1) и (2) относились к разным проблемам, которые мы тут обсуждали.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо; и, стало быть, вы собираетесь алгоритмизировать процессы, которые недвойственны и неописуемы в словах.


Очень хорошо описаны у Розенберга. Предельно ясно со всеми необходимыми рассуждениями.

----------

Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Насчет примеров - я понимаю Ваше затруднение. Конкретное доказательство не просто тяжеловато для этого форума  :Smilie:  Вы сами дали ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ, не требующий никакого доказательства. То, как сам Пенроуз формулирует задачу.




> Пользуются ли математики некоторым алгоритмом вычислений (давайте обозначим его через А), который позволяет им убедиться, что некий вариант вычислений будет продолжаться бесконечно долго?


И я Вам говорю, что математики не пользуются алгоритмом вычислений, ПРОВЕРЯЮЩИМ какой-то другой алгоритм вычислений на его конечность или бесконечность. 

Вся идея проблемы останова целиком надумана. 
Вместо того, чтобы рассматривать КОНКРЕТНЫЕ ПОЛУЧЕННЫЕ МАТЕМАТИКАМИ решения "невычислимых задач" выдумывается несвязанная и неэквивалентная проблема останова  :Smilie: 

Конкретные решения конкретных задач, полученные математиками не используют ни бесконечных вычислений, ни проверки того, что вычисления будут бесконечными. Ну не делают этого математики. Ни алгоритмически, ни объективной редукцией. Ну рассмотрите РЕАЛЬНО СУЩЕСТВУЮЩЕЕ решение реально существующей задачи. 

Ничего подобного, что рассматривается в доказательствах Пенроуза математик НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ! Ну не делает, проверьте любую задачу, то, Как она была решена. Математик РАССМАТРИВАЕТ РАЗРЫВЫ В МНОЖЕСТВАХ ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО ОПЕРАЦИЙ НАД МНОЖЕСТВАМИ.

Вы вообще понимаете, о чем я сейчас говорю, или это не входит в основы теории алгоритмов, которой на 90% место на помойке. Или в книжках развлекательных (бесцельных) головоломок. По причине отсутствия разумного целеполагания в этой, с позволения сказать, теории. Убили кучу времени на разработку бешенного мат.аппарата, который на практике используется только для головоломок в разбирательстве с этим же самым мат.аппаратом.

Вы знаете какое-нибудь прикладное применение теории алгоритмов? Давайте обсудим. Я знаю, что таковых нет. Все прикладные решения изначально пытающиеся опираться на теорию алгоритмов в результате решались в рамках совершенно несвязанных с ТА и МТ парадигм.

----------

Pavel (07.11.2010), Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы знаете какое-нибудь прикладное применение теории алгоритмов? Давайте обсудим. Я знаю, что таковых нет. Все прикладные решения изначально пытающиеся опираться на теорию алгоритмов в результате решались в рамках совершенно несвязанных с ТА и МТ парадигм.


Ну разве что анализ сложности.
Знание, что такой-то метод O(N*lg2 N), а другой O(N^2), лично меня направляет по пути эффективнейшего решения. И тем самым помогает в решении задачи, хотя напрямую не решает.
Это само по себе тема для интересного обсуждения, как подобное знание используется в поиске решения.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну и кстати, реляционная алгебра таки сводима к МТ или нет? Как Вы полагаете?

----------

Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну разве что анализ сложности.
> Знание, что такой-то метод O(N*lg2 N), а другой O(N^2), лично меня направляет по пути эффективнейшего решения. И тем самым помогает в решении задачи, хотя напрямую не решает.
> Это само по себе тема для интересного обсуждения, как подобное знание используется в поиске решения.


Считается, что теория алгоритмов сильно повлияла на разработку процессоров и компиляторов  :Smilie:  Хотя на самом деле разработчики процессоров и компиляторов просто увлекались теорией алгоритмов, практически не применяя ее сколько-нибудь неочевидных положений.


Проблема-то основная заключается в том, что Пенроуз берет задачу, которую не умеют решать математики и объявляет, что эта задача неалгоритмизируемая (невычислимая). Но весь вопрос в том, что математики такую задачу ТОЖЕ не умеют решать. Зачем он абстрагируется и начинает доказывать, что если ВДРУГ математик решит такую задачу, то он это сделает неалгоритмическим способом. А поскольку математики РЕШАЛИ задачи, ранее считающиеся неразрешимыми, значит математики КАК-ТО ТЕОРЕТИЧЕСКИ могут решать невычислимые задачи. О, чудо!

А рассмотреть КАК ЖЕ ЭТО математики решили задачу, которая считалась неразрешимой - религия не позволяет. Потому что тут-то и становится очевидной несостоятельность доказательства. Потому что все такие решенные задачи (не являющиеся открытыми проблемами и гипотезами имеющими частные решения, проверяемые, но не имеющие способа вывода) перешли в класс вычисляемых. Ая-яй, какой конфуз.

----------

Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> ....будет перегрузка нервной системы, нехарактерное воздействие на неё.
> 
> Если в многострадальный "химический анализатор" плеснуть кислоты или переткнуть в нём два провода, он тоже испытает шок. И на ленте этого "хим. анализатора" появятся потрясающие, оригинальные кривые.


Эксперимент на самом деле не так уж и не интересен своими последствиями и тем более видением этих последствий. Не согласен с уместностью рассуждений о шоке. Никакого шока не будет. Шок - это результат распознавания опасной ситуации. Незнание не порождает шок. Это важно. Неумение и незнание, обеспечиваемое неузнаванием, что в приборе, что в человеке предопределяет безразличие и неведение. Люознательность же, которая как-то по контексту подразумевается теми, кто предвидет шок, требует реализации путем обучения. Любознательности учат, или на буддийском языке любознательность закладывается кармически.

 Если кто-то считает, что кибернетический анализатор умеет лишь то, чему "научен", а Мэри умеет "все", то он заблуждается. Чему научена, то и умеет. И не гипотетически, а реально таких экспериментов - "пруд пруди". Поэтому на теоретическом уровне данный эксперимент заканчивается тем, что по выходу из "черно-белой комнаты" Мэри не видит зеленой травы и не испытает ни каких переживаний. 

И в буддизме эта идея реализована в понимании, что не глаз определяет видимое прежде всего, а сознание глаза, которое обладает набором наработанных способностей и трансформируемо. Тренируясь в видении, мы тренируем сознание глаза, а не дорабатываем качественно глаз. Что это означает. Это означает понимание того, что не изначально заложенная способность видеть "траву" дана каждому, а можно обрести способность в траве видеть траву, а в овце - овцу. Изначальная способность по формированию образов вовсе не подразумевает, что при видении того или иного объекта (сигналы посылаются, знания передаются, учение транслируется...) будет сформирован образ хоть какой-либо и тем более верный образ.

Я уверен, что не взирая на то, что червь обладает сознанием, он не осознает себя больше, чем осознает себя камень. Не надо мистифицировать сознание. Сознание - это продукт социальных взаимоотношений. Нет этих взаимоотношений, не возникнет сознания. Оставьте новорожденного отпрыска гениальных мамы и папы вне социальной поддержки в комнате, снабженной всем необходимым для его существования и развития на годы вперед, наблюдая его через лабораторное стекло, и Вы увидите, как он в течении нескольких часов умрет в полном бессилии распознать хотя бы еду или верную координацию собственных телодвижений, чтобы до этой еды дотянуться. Никакое сознание прежних жизней не поможет ему хотя бы выжить, не то что бы что-то увидеть и распознать в увиденном что-то жизненно необходимое. И дело не в том, что его сознание не подразумевает узнавания. Дело в том, что в его сознании заложено как жизненно необходимое лишь узнавание матери. Такова программа этого прибора на этот момент.

Меняем программу на старте и рассматриваем вылупившегося из икры малька, чей ум и сознание - это ум и сознание малька, а не новорожденного человека. Здесь на старте заложена программа узнавания еды, воды и всего, что дает ему возможность самостоятельно выжить, но не может он узнавать мать. Бежит он от этой матери, как от самого кровожадного врага, ибо распознавать умеет в огромной рыбе лишь врага. Он так "научен". У него такая "программа". Он сформировал у себя такое кармически обусловленное сознание. Кто он, кто сформировал? Ну не медведь же из прошлой жизни, что теперь родился мальком.  А медведи из прежних жизней, что ловили рыбу в реке, когда она шла на нерест. Сознание малька - это продук социального взаимодействия живых существ. Карма - это сознание, которое мы условно рассматриваем как стартовое на неком участке условно ограниченного пространства и времени в зависимости от цели рассмотрения.мое прежде всего, а сознание глаза, которое обладает набором наработанных способностей и трансформируемо. Тренируясь в видении, мы тренируем сознание глаза, а не дорабатываем качественно глаз. Что это означает. Это означает понимание того, что не изначально заложенная способность видеть "траву" дана каждому, а можно обрести способность в траве видеть траву, а в овце - овцу. Изначальная способность по формированию образов вовсе не подразумевает, что при видении того или иного объекта (сигналы посылаются, знания передаются, учение транслируется...) будет сформирован образ хоть какой-либо и тем более верный образ.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> И я Вам говорю, что математики не пользуются алгоритмом вычислений, ПРОВЕРЯЮЩИМ какой-то другой алгоритм вычислений на его конечность или бесконечность.


Прекрасно. Это и означает, что компьютер не может решить указанный выше класс задач, потому что всё, что может компьютер - это оперировать алгоритмами.




> Вместо того, чтобы рассматривать КОНКРЕТНЫЕ ПОЛУЧЕННЫЕ МАТЕМАТИКАМИ решения "невычислимых задач" выдумывается несвязанная и неэквивалентная проблема останова


Можно и конкретные рассмотреть, но как это поможет компьютеру?
Помните начало дискуссии - там выходило так, что вы собирались сообщить компьютеру ответ вместе с вопросом.




> Конкретные решения конкретных задач, полученные математиками не используют ни бесконечных вычислений, ни проверки того, что вычисления будут бесконечными. Ну не делают этого математики. Ни алгоритмически, ни объективной редукцией.


Не делают алгоритмически? Значит, вы признаёте, что компьютер не может получить решение. А математики - могут.




> Ничего подобного, что рассматривается в доказательствах Пенроуза математик НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ! Ну не делает, проверьте любую задачу, то, Как она была решена. Математик РАССМАТРИВАЕТ РАЗРЫВЫ В МНОЖЕСТВАХ ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО ОПЕРАЦИЙ НАД МНОЖЕСТВАМИ.


Так это рассмотрение - оно описывается алгоритмом или нет?
Не забывайте, что результатом рассмотрения должно быть понимание того, что вычисление никогда не закончится. А это понимание - с чем вы сами соглашаетесь выше - не может быть результатом алгоритма.




> Вы вообще понимаете, о чем я сейчас говорю, или это не входит в основы теории алгоритмов, которой на 90% место на помойке. Или в книжках развлекательных (бесцельных) головоломок. По причине отсутствия разумного целеполагания в этой, с позволения сказать, теории.


Фундаментальная теория накладывает фундаментальные же ограничения на компьютеры. Очень базовые.
Всё остальное - сложные надстройки и инструменты, никак не отменяющие фундаментальных ограничений.




> Вы знаете какое-нибудь прикладное применение теории алгоритмов?


Конечно. Из фундамента вырастают чуть менее фундаментальные теории, но имеющие уже весьма важное практическое значение, например, для теории компиляторов...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolmogorov_complexity




> Давайте обсудим. Я знаю, что таковых нет.


Неудивительно - 99% прикладных программистов, даже прослушавших курс по теории алгоритмов, пользуются набором довольно высокоуровневых по отношению к фундаментальной теории приёмов и не задумываются об ограничениях. Ваши L-свёртки - это надстройка над фундаментом, не более.

Между тем невозможность вложить в компьютер "понимание" бесконечности натурального ряда имеет значение и для конструирования процессоров, и для стандартов представления вещественных чисел - см. стандарт IEEE.
"Знание" бесконечности и неопределённости (INF, NAN) не вычисляется, а закладывается в процессор заранее. 

Только это неправильная бесконечность и неправильная неопределённость, потому что даже со вложенными заранее специальными значениями для бесконечности, компьютер не может правильно их применить (т.е. бесконечность в вычислениях наступает при достижении какого-то большого, но конечного значения).

----------


## Pavel

> Сама фраза "новое знание" - более чем нелепа. Человек непрерывно получает новые знания - это новые обобщения уже известного в процессе интроверсии или новые детали различения в текущем чувственном опыте в процессе экстраверсии.


Ну, не так уж и нелепа. На этом примере хорошо можно иллюстрировать, что же есть знание. Так вот знания никакого нового не будет обретено. Будет обретен в лучшем случае (совершенно не обязательно) новый образ. 

Сергей Хос как раз и настаивает, что создание нового образа и представляет собой обретение нового знания. Но это в корне не верно, такое видение - это результат непонимания, что есть знание. Знание будет обретено при повторных распознаваниях созданного ранее образа и главное запомненного ранее образа. Другими словами новым знанием будет новая совокупность всех памятуемых образов при условии верного функционирования программы по обеспечению распознавания образов именно данной совокупности. Вот почему знание становится субъективным, личностным, но социальным в условиях передачи совокупностей образов.

----------


## Pavel

> Например, вот это:
> 
> ИМХО, редкостная чушь.
> *Перечень, создаваемый машиной* (или ее действие по созданию перечня) - *это ничто иное как сознание*? гениально!


Ну, не надо такой эмоциональности - включите лучше понимание. Просто неудачно выбрано слово "перечень" в значении "совокупность".

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Приведенное мною каноническое определение ума как "просто ясности и осознавания" подходит ко всем отдельным его определениям, и одновременно позволяет отличить ум как феномен от не-ума, например, от химического анализатора. (Впрочем, стоит оговориться, что такую дефиницию может, конечно же, произвести лишь человек, не чуждый интроспекции, а это, похоже, не всем доступно.


Вот ведь жулик....  :Smilie: ))

Говорит, что на основании определения выявляет феномен, а потом, когда сам понимает, что это определение ни для чего не годно, т.е. на его основе невозможно распознать ничего, вводит необходимость навыка интроспекции, которым сам якобы по умолчанию обладает. Так и не стеснялись бы просто честно сказать, что обладаете "видением-как-есть" в отличии от тех, кому это не дано. И на основе этого личного качества распознаете определение как классное и всеобъемлющее, а ум как ясный и живой.  :Smilie: 

Нет, говорил и буду говорить, что буддийская практика чаще всего взращивает эго, а не купирует оное.  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (27.02.2018), Сергей Хос (07.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> А как на Ваш взгляд вообще в буддизме осуществляется разделение всего наблюдаемого мира на живых (= "чувствующих", имеющих citta) существ и чисто материальные объекты.


Вы пропагандируете идею, что субъективно, т.е. весь буддизм субъективный, или иными словами сколько буддистов - столько буддизмов. Я с Вами, например не согласен.  :Smilie:  Не сможете Вы выявить границы субъекта, посему и все умопостроения на его основе - это кликушество.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Пользуются ли математики некоторым алгоритмом вычислений (давайте обозначим его через А), который позволяет им убедиться, что некий вариант вычислений будет продолжаться бесконечно долго?


*!!!* 

Наконец-то пришли к обсуждению единственного примера такой задачи, что решает человек....  :Smilie:  Если быть внимательным к тому, что делает математик, то легко обнаружится, что он не решает задачу, а отказывается от ее решения, достигая согласия (успокоения). Именно этот отказ от решения Пенроуз представляет как "решение, в котором отсутствует алгоритм решения". Глупость несусветная все в том же духе подлога. (Ох, и далек же Пенроуз от понимания ума даже математика...  :Smilie:  )

Что же на самом деле происходит с матеатиком (а именно такое слово-имя мы даем уму математика)? А на самом деле математик отказывается от процесса поиска решения вообще какой-либо задачи по причине узнавания на основе памятования конкретной формы "варианта вычислений", которым присвоено имя "бесконечно продолжающиеся". И делает он это действие совершенно алгоритмизированно, в духе решения любой задачи по распознаванию визуальных образов. 

Точно таким образом поступает Сергей Хос, отказываясь от наблюдения процессов ума по причине узнавания образов актов ума, которым присвоено (ОН САМ и присвоил с "Божьей"  :Smilie:  помощью) имя "ясного", "несоставного", "необусловленного", "изначального", а по сути "не требующего рассмотрения путем различения действий, а требующее лишь переживания". Точно таким же образом поступаете Вы, Karadur, принимая доказательство Пенроуза за доказуемость, не рассматривая внимательно и придирчиво процесса возникновения каждого суждения в нем - просто узнаете образ "раз и навсегда доказанного", поскольку у Вас в голове есть полка для памятования образов "раз и навсегда доказанного" во всей их многоликости.

Доказывается  мое заявление очень просто экспериментально. 

Давайте дадим на обозрение тот же математический процесс вычислений или очень долгий, но конечный процесс вычислений не математику, а человеку, далекому от математики, но умному (с умом  :Smilie:  ). "Решит" ли ту же задачу этот ум? Очевидно, если этот ум не распознает формы бесконечно продолжающегося процесса вычислений, то и не отличит "безумно" долгий процесс от бесконечного процесса.

Приведенный пример задачи очень хорошо иллюстрирует, что понимание - это ощущение успокоения (согласия, разрешения дискамфортной ситуации), которое если наступает, то легко несведующим умом воспринимается как решение задачи или понимание без осознавания того, что в одних случаях ему предшествует процесс поиска решения, а в других процесс узнавания на основании памятования.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (07.11.2010), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

P.S. Осталось пример Пенроуза с полки памятований "неалгоритмизируемых, но решаемых задач" переложить на полку "неудачных примеров" и начать перебирать поочери все с первой полки. Такой способ наведения порядка в своих взглядах не эффективный, так как хлама в голове меньше не становится, а он лишь кочует с полки на полку и отвлекает внутренние ресурсы на его перекладывание, поэтому предлагается понять, как работает ум и развить внимательность (сосредоточенность), чтобы создаваемые умом образы ложились на те, что надо, полки сразу.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот ведь жулик.... ))


Не жулик, а джокер, Павел. Просто джокер.  :Smilie: ))

По сути же мне, признаться, нечего Вам возразить, поскольку я не усматриваю в Ваших рассуждениях никакой сути. Вероятно, по причине отсутствия у меня базового образования.

----------

Pavel (07.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Наконец-то пришли к обсуждению единственного примера такой задачи, что решает человек....  Если быть внимательным к тому, что делает математик, то легко обнаружится, что он не решает задачу, а отказывается от ее решения, достигая согласия (успокоения). Именно этот отказ от решения Пенроуз представляет как "решение, в котором отсутствует алгоритм решения". Глупость несусветная все в том же духе подлога. (Ох, и далек же Пенроуз от понимания ума даже математика...  )
> 
> Что же на самом деле происходит с матеатиком (а именно такое слово-имя мы даем уму математика)? А на самом деле математик отказывается от процесса поиска решения вообще какой-либо задачи по причине узнавания на основе памятования конкретной формы "варианта вычислений", которым присвоено имя "бесконечно продолжающиеся". И делает он это действие совершенно алгоритмизированно, в духе решения любой задачи по распознаванию визуальных образов.


Толковое наблюдение!
Karadur, рассмотрите две машины Тьюринга. Одна пытается решить задачу, если не остановится за какое-то конечное время, то вторая машина её прерывает и меняет ей задачу или алгоритм.

----------


## Pavel

> Не жулик, а джокер, Павел. Просто джокер. ))


Мне искренне понравилась Ваша реакция.

----------

Сергей Хос (07.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Толковое наблюдение!
> Karadur, рассмотрите две машины Тьюринга. Одна пытается решить задачу, если не остановится за какое-то конечное время, то вторая машина её прерывает и меняет ей задачу или алгоритм.


Даже не надо двух машин. Образ - это дхарма, константа. Достаточно набора образов и машины, которая идентифицирует, распознает их. Как взялись образы? Так ведь математики договорились относительно некой формы вычисления как о бесконечно вычисляемой. В рассматриваемом примере именно такой образ и главное понимать, что такой договоренности достаточно. 

Вот Вам один пример такого образа из геометрии: параллельные прямые, о форме которого ничего не известно кроме договоренности об их непересекаемости в бесконечности и "прямоте". Стоит только из геометрии перебраться в стереометрию, как к двум договоренностям добавляется третья - "одноплоскостность". Стоит только перебраться в геометрию Лобачевского, как упраздняется вторая договоренность.

В рассматриваемой ситуации и ее последствиях у Пенроуза не важен способ возникновения образа, а важен процесс "принятия решения", который по сути является процессом узнавания на основании памятования.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur, математики НЕ РЕШАЮТ неалгоритмизируемых задач. Обратные утверждения - либо сознательный обман, либо фанатичная вера. Пока математик не придумал ход решения, он может лишь СЛУЧАЙНЫМ подбором найти подходящее решение. Применяя при этом какие-нибудь алгоритмизируемые знания о том, как не перебирать заведомо не дающие результата данные. 

Доказательств того, что математики РЕШАЮТ неалгоритмизируемые задачи в теории алгоритмов - НЕТ. Наоборот, так называемые "открытые проблемы математики" потому и открыты, что неизвестен путь к их решению САМИМ математикам. 

МТ и математики в этом смысле по одну сторону, а не по разные, в отношении невычислимости. 

Где Вы находите "доказательства" обратного - не знаю. И Вы примеры привести не можете.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Знание" бесконечности и неопределённости (INF, NAN) не вычисляется, а закладывается в процессор заранее.


Ну наконец-то. А знание бесконечности и неопределенности каждый математик, конечно же, выводит сам, эмпирически, а не принимает как аксиоматическое свойство оперируемых множеств? Сами то понимаете, что говорите?

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Толковое наблюдение!
> Karadur, рассмотрите две машины Тьюринга. Одна пытается решить задачу, если не остановится за какое-то конечное время, то вторая машина её прерывает и меняет ей задачу или алгоритм.


Ну это классическое неправильное решение  :Smilie: 
Оно не позволяет убедиться, что второй процесс никогда не закончится.

----------


## Karadur

> Наконец-то пришли к обсуждению единственного примера такой задачи, что решает человек....


Т.е. вы продолжаете обсуждать тему, не прочитав книги.  :Smilie:  Иначе вы давно уже нашли бы этот пример...




> Если быть внимательным к тому, что делает математик, то легко обнаружится, что он не решает задачу, а отказывается от ее решения, достигая согласия (успокоения).


Неправильно. Никакого отказа от решения нет. Есть отказ от бесконечного перебора, потому что приходит понимание, что перебор никогда не закончится.

----------


## Karadur

> Ну наконец-то. А знание бесконечности и неопределенности каждый математик, конечно же, выводит сам, эмпирически, а не принимает как аксиоматическое свойство оперируемых множеств? Сами то понимаете, что говорите?


Речь о том, что компьютер в принципе не способен "понять" бесконечность, т.е. обнаруживать её алгоритмически. 
Точнее - не просто бесконечность, а понимание натуральных чисел, которое само в себе содержит бесконечную рекурсию - вы ведь наверняка знаете, как натуральные числа определяются через теорию множеств:

1 = {Ф}
2 = {Ф, {Ф}}
3 = {Ф, {Ф, {Ф}}}
...

Насчёт математиков - я спрашивал об этом несколько страниц назад, вы так и не ответили. Откуда математики выводят эти аксиоматические свойства? Как они приходят к их *пониманию*?
К тому же, бесконечность натурального ряда вовсе не является аксиомой.

Прежде чем в арифметическом процессоре появились значения для бесконечности, их туда вложили люди. Но даже со вложенными заранее категориями бесконечности и неопределённости процессоры не обнаруживают их правильно, что часто приходится учитывать при программировании сколь-нибудь сложной математики: если вы получаете +-INF, это необязательно значит, что вычисления действительно приводят к бесконечности.

----------


## Pavel

> Т.е. вы продолжаете обсуждать тему, не прочитав книги.  Иначе вы давно уже нашли бы этот пример...


  :Smilie:  Karadur, учитесь отвечать за свои слова, а не прикрываться чужим неведением неких книг. Если Вы прочитали книгу и поняли ее, то сможете донести ее смысл своими словами. Если не поняли, то не надейтесь слепо на наличие в книге глубокого, но просто Вами пока не понятого смысла. Если просто амбиции не позволяют признать ошибку в постановке задачи, которой посвящена книга, то боритесь с амбициями.



> Неправильно. Никакого отказа от решения нет. Есть отказ от бесконечного перебора, потому что приходит понимание, что перебор никогда не закончится.


Вы делаете противоречивые заявления. Перебор - это метод поиска решения. Отказ от перебора - это отказ от поиска решения данным методом. Другого метода поиска решения не известно. Так зачем делать вывод, что нет отказа от решения, да еще и никакого отказа...  :Smilie: 

А далее все, как в сказке про белого бычка: 
- Приходит понимание.
- Что такое понимание и каким методом оно ходит?
- Понимание - это "ясность", данная уму как свойство....
- Но ведь бред, никакого неотъемлемого понимания у ума нет, а процесс формирования понимания - это строго алгоритмизированный процесс формирования эмоционального состояния?..
...........

Сказка про белого бычка потому и сказка, что как метод способна породить любые фантазии и никогда не завершать процесс фантазирования.

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Насчёт математиков - я спрашивал об этом несколько страниц назад, вы так и не ответили. Откуда математики выводят эти аксиоматические свойства?


А Вам уже сто страниц посвятили разъяснению факта, что "выводят" (алгоритмизированный процесс) не аксиомы, а выводные данные. Аксиомы принимают, как дхармы, как константы, как "тупое объявление истинным чего угодно", если хотите. Аксиома не требует выведения и потому не надо подкладывать вопрос о ее выведении, чтобы не обвинили в подлоге в очередной раз.

Аксиомы принимаются с самыми разными целями. Порой для старта некого логического процесса. Порой для прекращения некого логического процесса. В уже рассмотренном случае с математиками - для прекращения. В уже рассмотренном варианте с геометрами - для старта. 

Вопрос о "выведении аксиом", который Вы ставите у любого математика не вызывает ничего кроме недоумения - я проверял на математиках.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> К тому же, бесконечность натурального ряда вовсе не является аксиомой.


Вы пытаетесь засунуть неестественную науку в основу понимания естественнонаучного знания. Это порождает ошибки в построении экспериментальной естественнонаучной базы. Другими словами, как уж завел за правило в этой теме Сергей Хос, Вы пытаетесь шляпу засунуть внутрь ума.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Насчёт математиков - я спрашивал об этом несколько страниц назад, вы так и не ответили. Откуда математики выводят эти аксиоматические свойства? Как они приходят к их пониманию?
> К тому же, бесконечность натурального ряда вовсе не является аксиомой.


Никак - это просто категория обозначающая тщетность найти свойство завершающее последовательность. То есть, свойство завершения не определено.

Алгоритмы в класической теории алгоритмов (которые сводимы к функциональным вычислениям) не учитывают то, что процедуры в практике алгоритмов в общем виде не сводимы к функциям. Главное свойство функции - это то, что функция по одному и тому же набору аргументов возвращает одно и то же значение.

Процедура в общем случае никак не ограничена подобным свойством. 
При этом процедуры вообще говоря алгоритмизируются ничуть не хуже функций.

А вот теория процедур не является в достаточной степени проработанной и формализованной. 

И я еще раз Вам напоминаю, что генетические алгоритмы - это наборы процедур, а не функций. Реляционная алгебра выполняется процедурно, а не функционально. 

Косвенная адресация в операндах - уже решается процедурно, а не функционально, хотя еще может быть сведена к функции от функции до тех пор, пока получение косвенного адреса возвращает функцию, а не процедуру.

Вот Вам простой пример алгоритмизируемой процедуры, которая не сводится никаким образом к функциям (в рамках теории алгоритмов): опросить пять человек, какой цвет формы им больше нравиться и переслать каждому из них выбор всех других.

Вы можете формализовать математических эту процедуру, но у этой процедуры не будет никакого формального результата. Эта функция ничего не вычисляет, только устанавливает связи между категориями. 

В рамках реляционной алгебры эта задача тривиальна.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Неправильно. Никакого отказа от решения нет. Есть отказ от бесконечного перебора, потому что приходит понимание, что перебор никогда не закончится.


*С этого места - поподробнее, что же это вы называете таким приходящим пониманием?* Божью благодать, видимо? Что-то мистическое, конечно же?

Павел предложил термин успокоение. Я Вам предложу другой термин - разочарование. Или - прекращение энергии отведенной для этого процесса (процедуры!) при его планировании. Вот и вся проблема останова. 

И это не домыслы. Это выводы науки о разуме. В отличие от домыслов математиков, оперирующих сферическими конями в вакууме и фантазирующих себе что-то не менее сферическое в вакууме о собственном уме, собственной мотивации, собственных причинах и собственных выводах.

Еще раз объясняю свою позицию. Искусственный разум никогда не создаст математик. Только и исключительно инженер, имеющий конкретные цели, математическое И естественнонаучное образование, не мешающее ему в равной степени ставить задачи математикам, физиологам, филологам, социологам и философам.

Чистый математик сам по себе - бесполезен. Он не ставит сам себе новых задач, ковыряясь только в совершенствовании своих инструментов, в ожидании, пока к нему придут с прикладными задачами для их решения.

Именно поэтому наибольшее влияние на математику оказывали именно естествоиспытатели, нуждающиеся в более совершенных методах, чем были известны к тому моменту, как им необходимо было решать задачи в своих областях.

Это Вам ответ к тому, как математики выводят новые аксиомы. Эмпирически. Внематематически. Подглядывая за тем, что не имеет к математике никакого отношения. Вводя их далее в математику как исходные гипотезы и свойства.

Прибор, показывающий 10 вольт - аксиома для мыслящего ума. Он может тасовать суждения (отношения результатов измерений) как угодно, пока они не противоречат показанию прибора.

Присваивание измерениям разнообразных категорий и выстраивание отношений этих категорий (реляционное, коммутативное, процедурное, но не вычислительное, алгоритмизируемое, не функционально, а процедурно) и есть модель мышления.

----------

Pavel (08.11.2010), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Karadur, учитесь отвечать за свои слова, а не прикрываться чужим неведением неких книг.


Павел, Вы занимаетесь демагогией. Берётесь критиковать книгу, не читав её, и в то же время я оказываюсь виноват в том, что я вам её не пересказал.  :Smilie: 




> Перебор - это метод поиска решения.


Да.




> Отказ от перебора - это отказ от поиска решения данным методом.


Да.




> Другого метода поиска решения не известно.


Да, но уточним: доказано, что просто не существует алгоритмического способа. Не "не известно", а "не существует алгоритма, позволяющего найти решение".




> Так зачем делать вывод, что нет отказа от решения, да еще и никакого отказа...


Проблема в том, что если ваше мышление исключительно алгоритмично, то вы вообще не сможете "отказаться". У вас образуется бесконечный цикл и невозможно построить другой алгоритм, который бы отследил этот цикл, понял бы, что цикл - бесконечный.

Человек *понимает*, что рекурсия бесконечная, и потому бросает решение.
Но мы установили, что это понимание не может быть основано *ни на каком алгоритме*.




> А Вам уже сто страниц посвятили разъяснению факта, что "выводят" (алгоритмизированный процесс) не аксиомы, а выводные данные.


Бесконечность и рекурсивность натуральных чисел не входит в число аксиом.
Это именно то, что надо выводить, равно как и другие свойства натуральных чисел.
См. аксиомы Пеано.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> доказано, что просто не существует алгоритмического способа. Не "не известно", а "не существует алгоритма, позволяющего найти решение".


Принимаются во внимания два вида таких доказательств. Эмпирическое и логическое.

Причем эмпирическое во всей своей красе - это разочарование. Сначала человек думал, что уделив время и силы задаче он ее решит (и воспользуется некими преимуществами от полученного решения). В какой-то момент трудозатраты превышают ожидаемые преимущества. Человек ОТКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ от продложения решения, пока не обнаружит (эмпирически) либо дополнительную выгоду от решения задачи, либо способ (процедуру), который может снизить трудозатраты на решение задачи.

Логическое же доказательство - фейк. Абстрактное предположение "всех классов алгоритмов" - это только НАДЕЖДА на то, что все классы алгоритмов именно таковы, как их представляет предполагающий. Тупой и еще тупее. Банальная процедура "взять банан из холодильника и положить на стол" выполнима на МТ но невычислима по причине непотенциальности ее (процедуры)

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Человек понимает


Что-что делает человек? А если НЕ понимает? Ну, не случается божественного озарения, вот хоть ты тресни? Жертвы приносит? Молится? Плачет и колется, но продолжает есть кактус?

Если Вы не способны рассматривать понимание неатомарно, как совокупность процессов, это не значит, что остальные столь же ограничены  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бесконечность и рекурсивность натуральных чисел не входит в число аксиом.
> Это именно то, что надо выводить, равно как и другие свойства натуральных чисел.
> См. аксиомы Пеано.


Ух, правда что ли?  :Smilie:  Смотреть то надо аксиомы Пеано или доказательство того, что бесконичность и рекурсивность натуральных чисел нужно выводить?  :Smilie: 

Вот ей богу, было бы отправить Вас что почитать - отправил бы. Как же отправить Вас подумать?

Какая разница - аксиома, гипотеза, теория? Это все некие суждения. 
Одни признаются за некую объективность. Другие - за некую вероятность. Другие за некую доказанность.

Между всем этим есть соотношения.

Рекурсивность натуральных чисел - простите, глубокий фейк. Просто извращенный способ описать свойство отсутствия предела для операции последовательного увеличения.

А Вы принимаете рекурсивность - за свойство  :Smilie: 

Вам нужно меньше читать и больше думать. Иначе получится как сейчас. Сначала было полезно и интересно с Вами общаться, а далее - по мере того, как Вы выходите за пределы эрудиции в область, где нужно размышлять и уметь общаться - с Вами становится очень скучно, потому что Вы не понимаете основ того, о чем осведомлены, начинаете подменять выводы аксиомами (то есть говорить, что данный вывод божественно снизошел и потому - аксиома, а аксиомы напротив называть выводами, говоря, что этот вывод не снизошел)

Вы можете сколько угодно считать понимание трансцендентным актом. В то время как известные философы всех времен и народов обоснованно критиковали такое предположение.

Было довольно приятно с Вами пообщаться, не обижайтесь, что ресурсы отведенные на доказательства Вам несостоятельности формальной математики истекли. Возможное удовольствие от того, что именно я буду источником Вашего прозрения существенно ниже прогнозируемых затрат на это общение.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Насчет аксиом Пеано. Скажите - это единственная возможная аксиоматика? Все остальные способы определения натуральных чисел - эквивалентны аксиомам Пеано?

Сначала подумайте, пожалуйста. Я Вам приведу пример после того, как Вы проверите то, что принимаете на веру.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Karadur

> Никак - это просто категория обозначающая тщетность найти свойство завершающее последовательность. То есть, свойство завершения не определено.


Что такое "тщетность" с точки зрения алгоритма?
"Свойство завершения не определено" - но именно это нам и надо вычислить  с помощью алгоритма!
Всё крутится вокруг того, что обсуждалось несколько страниц назад - вы пытаетесь дать компьютеру ответ вместе с задачей.




> Алгоритмы в класической теории алгоритмов (которые сводимы к функциональным вычислениям) не учитывают то, что процедуры в практике алгоритмов в общем виде не сводимы к функциям.


Вы утверждаете, что с помощью процедур можно решать бОльший класс задач, чем с помощью функций? Т.е. можно решать неразрешимые на МТ задачи?




> Главное свойство функции - это то, что функция по одному и тому же набору аргументов возвращает одно и то же значение.
> 
> Процедура в общем случае никак не ограничена подобным свойством. 
> При этом процедуры вообще говоря алгоритмизируются ничуть не хуже функций.


Процедура просто рассматривается как цепочка функций; любой процессор делает именно это, на каждом такте принимая информацию и отдавая что-то на выход.




> А вот теория процедур не является в достаточной степени проработанной и формализованной.


Вы готовы доказать, что компьютер с помощью процедур может решить задачу, которую не может решить МТ?
Если не готовы, то все рассуждения про процедуры - нерелевантны.




> Вот Вам простой пример алгоритмизируемой процедуры, которая не сводится никаким образом к функциям (в рамках теории алгоритмов): опросить пять человек, какой цвет формы им больше нравиться и переслать каждому из них выбор всех других.


Когда данные для компьютера приходят не сразу, а растянуты во времени (real-time systems, например), всё сводится к серии вызовов элементарных машин Тьюринга.

Всё это прекрасно решается суперпозицией машин Тьюринга.
Вы пишете функцию "опроса", на вход которой подаёте данные от каждого из людей (5 раз), а также функцию обработки результата. Все эти функции будут запускаться из ещё одной функции.




> Вы можете формализовать математических эту процедуру, но у этой процедуры не будет никакого формального результата. Эта функция ничего не вычисляет, только устанавливает связи между категориями.


Да это и есть вычисление - в виде ответа МТ разместит в отведённых ячейках памяти результат "кому что нравится", т.е., в формализованной форме, пары 

{идентификатор человека, любимый цвет}.

И всё.

----------


## Karadur

> Принимаются во внимания два вида таких доказательств. Эмпирическое и логическое.


Невозможность алгоритмизации обсуждаемой задачи доказана строго формально.




> Логическое же доказательство - фейк. Абстрактное предположение "всех классов алгоритмов" - это только НАДЕЖДА на то, что все классы алгоритмов именно таковы, как их представляет предполагающий.


Какая-такая надежда?
В доказательстве рассматриваются - абстрактно - все возможные алгоритмы. И далее выясняется, что их множество пусто.

Если такого рода доказательства - "фейк", то в математике вообще ничего доказать нельзя будет.




> Что-что делает человек? А если НЕ понимает? Ну, не случается божественного озарения, вот хоть ты тресни? Жертвы приносит? Молится? Плачет и колется, но продолжает есть кактус?


А если не понимает, то не понимает. Нам достаточно привести всего лишь *один* пример понимания неалгоритмизируемого вопроса.

Божественное вмешательство в процесс понимания - это уже ваши домыслы.




> Если Вы не способны рассматривать понимание неатомарно, как совокупность процессов, это не значит, что остальные столь же ограничены


Это уже дальнейший вопрос - как *интерпретировать* то, что человек решает неалгоритмизируемые задачи. Мы не утверждаем, атомарно понимание или нет. Из доказательства неалгоритмичности решения атомарность процесса решения никак не следует.

----------


## Karadur

> Насчет аксиом Пеано. Скажите - это единственная возможная аксиоматика? Все остальные способы определения натуральных чисел - эквивалентны аксиомам Пеано?


Насколько мне известно, эквивалентны. Иначе аксиоматика Пеано либо избыточна, либо неполна.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Насколько мне известно, эквивалентны. Иначе аксиоматика Пеано либо избыточна, либо неполна.


С формальной точки зрения все так и есть. Но это проблема формальной точки зрения  :Smilie:  Математика слишком настраивает на объективный идеализм, чтобы математики легко могли с этим бороться.

Однако скажите, если в множество натуральных чисел будет добавлено одно (только одно свойство), какие варианты (разрыв) эквивалентности мы можем наблюдать не зная какое именно свойство добавлено?

Я пока не буду говорить, какое это свойство и с чем оно связано. Я ставлю перед Вами заведомо невычислимую задачу. Даю маленькую подсказку: проблема кроется в понимании актуальности и потенциальности (бич объективных идеалистов)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.11.2010), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если такого рода доказательства - "фейк", то в математике вообще ничего доказать нельзя будет.


Да-да. Именно об этом и сказал Гёдель. Есть бесконечное множество вещей, которые математика не может доказать или опровергнуть.
А люди прекрасно при этом обходятся эмпирикой. Удивительно, правда? Зато ИИ хотят непременно такой, который должен обязательно все доказывать и опровергать  :Smilie: 

Ну и насчет того, что я хочу дать компьютеру ответ вместе с задачей  :Smilie:  Как только мы разберемся с одним единственным дополнительным свойством множества натуральных чисел, спросите себя, чем отличается ответ на задачу от уточнения ценности задачи во множестве других задач.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да это и есть вычисление - в виде ответа МТ разместит в отведённых ячейках памяти результат "кому что нравится", т.е., в формализованной форме, пары 
> 
> {идентификатор человека, любимый цвет}.
> 
> И всё.


Нет, не все. Что такое идентификатор человека? Что такое любимый цвет?
Приведенная Вами форма это часть процедуры из области реляционной алгебры.

Смотрите, Вы из текста задачи (на естественном языке) извлекли некоторые категории и некоторые их отношения. И РЕШИВ задачу Вы доверяете МТ только окончательный алгоритм соотнесения некоторых категорий.

А откуда взялись эти категории?

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Человек *понимает*, что рекурсия бесконечная, и потому бросает решение.
> Но мы установили, что это понимание не может быть основано *ни на каком алгоритме*


Вы понимаете, что значение этого ряда конечно: 1 + 1/9 + 1/64 ...?  :Smilie: 
Если нет, вы можете сформулировать ПОЧЕМУ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, химический анализатор не нужно относить к разряду живых существ. Это только нос или язык.


Нос и язык отличаются от химических анализаторов наличием виджняны и их связью с общей способностью живого существа осознавать результаты сенсорики - наличием мановиджняны, которая в приборе отсутствует.




> Утверждать после этого, что у такого прибора нет пусть простого, но полноценного ума - опрометчиво. Нужны весьма серьезные и корректные аргументы.


Опрометчиво не отличать ум от простой целесообразности реакций прибора, заложеных в него создателем - мыслящим существом.
А какое определение Вы могли бы дать этому "простому, но полноценному уму"?

----------


## Pavel

> Да, но уточним: доказано, что просто не существует алгоритмического способа. Не "не известно", а "не существует алгоритма, позволяющего найти решение".


Это уже не смешно. Вы действительно считаете, что если математик не знает об этом уточнении (что доказано якобы), то он будет бесконечно ожидать завершения бесконечного процесса?

 У Вас в голове перепутались действия реального математика и логические построения Пенроуза. К его логике нет претензий, поэтому ее никто не хочет рассматривать и читать, как Вы не можете этого понять. Его выкладки просто не имеют никакого отношения к работе ума не только математика, но и любого ума. И рассматривается только этот вопрос. Для понимания того, как работает ум не надо читать Пенроуза - здесь все плохо.



> Проблема в том, что если ваше мышление исключительно алгоритмично, то вы вообще не сможете "отказаться". У вас образуется бесконечный цикл и невозможно построить другой алгоритм, который бы отследил этот цикл, понял бы, что цикл - бесконечный.


Вы действительно пишете исключительно такие программы?  :Smilie:  Вы действительно не способны написать программу, отслеживающую возникновение в ней цикла? Exell цикл отслеживает, а не зависает комп в бесконечном поиске решения!!!! Зачем Вы всю эту чушь городите да еще и не в форме предположений (скромно), а безапелляционно и уверено... Или Exell не алгоритмичен, а ясновидящий?

Я устал... Сдаюсь.

Я рассмотрел процесс узнавания образа бесконечного процесса. Именно так работает ум математика в данной задаче. Вы не согласны, что так? Обсуждаем только работу ума, а не работу Пенроуза. Критические замечания к схеме есть, которые докажут, что нарисованная мной схема не представляет действия сильного ума математика или опять обнаруживает в нем ясновидение?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нос и язык отличаются от химических анализаторов наличием виджняны и их связью с общей способностью живого существа осознавать результаты сенсорики - наличием мановиджняны, которая в приборе отсутствует.


Есть такой эксперимент--погружают электрод в зрительную кору, и человек имеет зрительное переживание; погружают в слуховую--слуховое. И осознаёт их, разумеется.
Значит, нету никакой виджняны в носу, как и Вы ея в приборе не видите!

А прибор--не просто хим.анализатор, это ведана+виджняна, только в железной рупе. Перевел Вам на буддийский, чтобы спорить на одном языке.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А прибор--не просто хим.анализатор, это ведана+виджняна, только в железной рупе...


... а значит обладает потенциальностью достижения состояния будды.





> Перевел Вам на буддийский, чтобы спорить на одном языке.


На буддийском так на буддийском

----------


## Pavel

> Нос и язык отличаются от химических анализаторов наличием виджняны и их связью с общей способностью живого существа осознавать результаты сенсорики - наличием мановиджняны, которая в приборе отсутствует.


Это фантазии. Вот Вам пример из жизни (реальный естественно научный эксперимент для осмысления):

Женщина от рождения слепа (точно не помню название заболевания, но суть его в том, что "даттчики" глаза отсутствуют, т.е. поступающий свет в глаз просто не воспринимается и никакие сигналы в мозг не поступают). В пожилом возрасте (напомню, она никогда ничего в жизни не видела) в силу именно близости смерти по ее мнению, она решается на проведение научного эксперимента над собой по вживлению искусственных датчиков в глаза с подсоединением проводков к нервам. Датчики (светодиоды) при попадании на них света просто вырабатывают несколько вольт сигнала, которые попадает на нервные окончания мозга. В силу сложности такой конструкции и отсутствия возможности изготовить датчики необходимых микроскопических размеров удалось изготовить датчики, имеющие всего 16 точек (!!!) Это очень важно, обратите внимание. Дальше датчики вживили. Через неделю старушка различала границы света и тени. Через месяц она различала формы крупных предметов. Через пол-года она могла играть в мяч, различала не только формы предметов, но отличала мальчика от девочки по внешнему виду. 

Вы теперь понимаете как работает ум? Он конструирует, сличает, оценивает удовлетворительность результата, отбрасывает неудачное, конструирует удачное, сопоставляет с информацией от других органов восприятия. Глаз старушки реально не отличается от светоанализатора самой грубой 16-ти пиксельной конструкции и не обладает никакой "виджняной". И связь этого "глаза" старушки с познавательной способностью, как Вы ее называете, не менее крепкая, чем связь с познаваемым старушкой миром. Если не согласны, то выключите перед старушкой навсегда свет - разорвите и без того несуществующую связь. Но оставьте связь глаза с познавательной способностью, и наша старушка останется слепой, как и раньше навсегда. 

Старушка опирается на свет, и на конструкцию, которая и в маносе, и в глазе. И конструкцию эту создает процесс взаимодействия, а не тайный агент в уме.

----------


## Pavel

> ... а значит обладает потенциальностью достижения состояния будды.


А кто Вам внушил, что Вы обладаете? Каким "ясным умом" Вы это постигли?

Библиотекой дхарм Вы обладаете и более ничем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это фантазии. Вот Вам пример из жизни (реальный естественно научный эксперимент для осмысления)


Это означает лишь то, что виджняны, действующие через отдельные индрии органов чувств, являются частными случаями (или функциями) мановиджняны.
Но уникальная (отличающая его от неживого) способность живого существа осознавать свои переживания (= определение ума как ясности и осознавания) остается той же самой и в этом случае.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> ... а значит обладает потенциальностью достижения состояния будды.


Потенциальностью--обладает.
отсюда:



> Однажды западные ученые, дискутируя с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, спросили его, могут ли компьютеры стать живыми существами? Могут ли компьютеры однажды обрести сознание? Он дал интересный ответ, сказав, что если компьютер или робот достигнут того состояния, когда они будут достаточно совершенны для того, чтобы служить основой для перевоплощающегося потока сознания, то почему бы тогда потоку сознания не использовать такой неорганический механизм в качестве базиса для своего перерождения.
> 
> Это не значит, что компьютер является сознанием. Не означает это и того, что мы можем искусственно создать сознание в компьютере. Однако, если компьютер будет достаточно совершенен, поток сознания может «связаться» с ним и принять его в качестве своей физической базы.


В принципе, Вы можете рассматривать создание ИИ в смысле второго абзаца: инженером создана железка, а поток сознания туда пришел из бардо. Также как содержимое БД не создано изготовителем дисков.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кто Вам внушил, что Вы обладаете? Каким "ясным умом" Вы это постигли?


Это, извиняюсь за выражение, буддийская аксиоматика. Она разработана для практических целей, которые ставятся в буддизме.
Если человек ставит целью создание ИИ (или, к примеру, просто арифмометра) такая аксиоматика является совершенно излишней: даже задумываться не стоит, есть ум (в буддийском смысле) или его нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> если компьютер или робот достигнут того состояния, когда они будут достаточно совершенны для того, чтобы служить основой для перевоплощающегося потока сознания, то почему бы тогда потоку сознания не использовать такой неорганический механизм в качестве базиса для своего перерождения


 :Wink: шютка, конечно же

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> шютка, конечно же


Ловко Вы это!  :Wink: 
А если серьезно, где в абидарме или ещё где, опровергается, что искусственно созданная рупа + нама обладают потенциальностью достижения будды?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Библиотекой дхарм Вы обладаете и более ничем.


Библиотекой дхарм обладают книги, стоящие на полках.
А человек создает дхармы своим живым умом:

Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены.
Дхаммапада

Такая вот аксиоматика, и она общая во всем буддизме, от Дхаммапады до дзогчена: утверждается, что не имей мы ума с его уникальной способностью воспринимать и осознавать (= ясность и осознавание), даже слово "дхарма" не было бы нам известно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А если серьезно, где в абидарме или ещё где, опровергается, что искусственно созданная рупа + нама обладают потенциальностью достижения будды?


Это интересный вопрос, и я не знаю на него ответа (хотя он, скорее всего, существует). Можно кинуть на общий форум.
Действительно, если сознание определяется как нечто всецело внутренне, постигаемое лишь в субъективной интроспекции, как устанавливается его отсутствие в неживой материи? Не встречал разъяснений на эту тему.

----------


## Zom

> А человек создает дхармы своим живым умом:
> 
> Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены.
> Дхаммапада


В комментарии к Дхаммападе эта строфа поясняется вот как:

Все умственные феномены имеют ум своей лучшей частью в том смысле, что ум наиболее влиятелен и является причиной *трёх* других умственных феноменов - чувствования, восприятия, ментальных формаций. Ум среди этих трёх является главным, поскольку, хотя они возникают одновременно с умом, они не могут появиться, если ум не появляется.

Это к тому, что некоторые трактуют, будто ум вообще всё создаёт (всю реальность, все дхаммы). А это не так. Сознание ответственно лишь за создание намы в нама-рупе, и не более того.

----------

Pavel (08.11.2010), Won Soeng (08.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это интересный вопрос, и я не знаю на него ответа (хотя он, скорее всего, существует). Можно кинуть на общий форум.
> Действительно, если сознание определяется как нечто всецело внутренне, постигаемое лишь в субъективной интроспекции, как устанавливается его отсутствие в неживой материи? Не встречал разъяснений на эту тему.


Вынес в сюда

----------


## Karadur

> Смотрите, Вы из текста задачи (на естественном языке) извлекли некоторые категории и некоторые их отношения. И РЕШИВ задачу Вы доверяете МТ только окончательный алгоритм соотнесения некоторых категорий.
> 
> А откуда взялись эти категории?


Это неважно для рассматриваемой задачи, ведь процесс  будет полностью алгоритмическим со всеми вытекающими ограничениями.
Вы можете расширять задачу, требуя от компьютера, чтобы он обрабатывал всё более неформальную речь, но он сможет делать только то, что позволяет теория алгоритмов. А она позволяет делать очень много. Но не всё.  :Smilie: 




> А люди прекрасно при этом обходятся эмпирикой. Удивительно, правда?


Неудивительно, ведь они могут применять неалгоритмические процессы.  :Wink:

----------


## Karadur

> Вы понимаете, что значение этого ряда конечно: 1 + 1/9 + 1/64 ...?


Да, понимаю, если это ряд 1 / (n ^ (n - 1)), то да, он сходится. Но тогда там пропущен член = 1/2.
Иначе я не уловил закономерности, вы не определили точно формулу ряда.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, понимаю, если это ряд 1 / (n ^ (n - 1)), то да, он сходится. Но тогда там пропущен член = 1/2.
> Иначе я не уловил закономерности, вы не определили точно формулу ряда.


Я применил несколько простых проверок, составляя последовательность без видимой закономерности.
И Вы это установили несколькими простыми рассуждениями.
Это можно считать практическим решением задачи.

Впрочем, если копать глубже, можно и найти какую-нибудь формулу.
Вот как доказать, что данная последовательность не имеет закономерности?
Есть ли алгоритм хотя бы такого доказательства?

----------


## Karadur

> Вы действительно пишете исключительно такие программы?  Вы действительно не способны написать программу, отслеживающую возникновение в ней цикла? Exell цикл отслеживает, а не зависает комп в бесконечном поиске решения!!!! Зачем Вы всю эту чушь городите да еще и не в форме предположений (скромно), а безапелляционно и уверено... Или Exell не алгоритмичен, а ясновидящий?


Павел, приятно, что программистские трюки производят такое впечатление, но поверьте, Exel не выходит за пределы теории алгоритмов, в отличие от ума.  :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.11.2010), Сергей Хос (08.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это к тому, что некоторые трактуют, будто ум вообще всё создаёт (всю реальность, все дхаммы). А это не так. Сознание ответственно лишь за создание намы в нама-рупе, и не более того.


В контексте данного обсуждения это уточнение не является существенным.
У нас здесь вопрос сводится буквально к следующему:
может ли определенным образом организованная рупа (сконструированный механизм, например, химический анализатор) породить сознание (ум) в его буддийском понимании?
То есть можно ли о приборе, регистрирующем особенности химического состава некоего образца утверждать, что он обладает сознанием того же качества, что и человеческие органы чувств?
Насколько я понимаю, уважаемый БТР придерживается именно такого мнения:



> Если электронный язык выдает Вам перечень обнаруживаемых вкусов с их интенсивностью, это ничто иное как сознание вкуса.


Мне такое суждение представляется признаком полного непонимания того, что в буддизме называют умом.
А что думают по этому вопросу представители славной традиции Тхеравада?

Да и вообще, чего огород-то городить с электронными анализаторами? в такой логике и простая лакмусовая бумажка проявляет свойства сознания языка.

----------


## Pavel

> Это, извиняюсь за выражение, буддийская аксиоматика.


Вы не совсем поняли мой вопрос. Насчет буддийской аксиоматики все понятно. Вот прибор я знаю, кто способен начинить буддийской аксиоматикой, а Вас кто начинил?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ... а Вас кто начинил?


Карма, конечно же, кто ж еще? больше некому.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, приятно, что программистские трюки производят такое впечатление, но поверьте, Exel не выходит за пределы теории алгоритмов, в отличие от ума.


Это пример того, что и ум не выходит за рамки алгоритмических задач.  :Smilie:  Впечатляет, как Вы попались. Ровно так же, как и на "закономерность" в предложенном выше Вам ряде.  :Smilie:  Вы так и не узнали закономерность?

----------


## Pavel

> В контексте данного обсуждения это уточнение не является существенным.
> У нас здесь вопрос сводится буквально к следующему:
> может ли определенным образом организованная рупа (сконструированный механизм, например, химический анализатор) породить сознание (ум) в его буддийском понимании?


Странные вопросы Вы задаете. Вы же не отказываете себе в сознании лишь на том основании, что являете собой организованную определенным образом рупу?

----------


## Pavel

> Карма, конечно же, кто ж еще? больше некому.


Передавайте ей привет от рупы. Поясню, а то Вы опять не поймете. Значит нет того придурка, что внушил Вам это, за которого можно было бы обидеться, что его придурком называют?

----------


## Zom

> Мне такое суждение представляется признаком полного непонимания того, что в буддизме называют умом.
> А что думают по этому вопросу представители славной традиции Тхеравада?


Во-первых, ум однозначно отличен от материи и не является качеством материи. Например, есть арупалока, где у существа есть связка нама-винньяна, но нет намарупа-винньяны. Материя полностью отсутствует. Поэтому нама и винньяна переживают смерть тела, не разрушаясь. Рушится только рупа.

Следовательно, если говорить о создании "робота" который будет испытывать такие умственные феномены как восприятие и чувствование, то такой робот должен быть изначально сконструирован наисложнейшим образом для взаимодействия с нематериальным сознанием. По сути человеческий организм, тело с его органами - это и есть такой робот.

Опять-таки, если в роботе есть (к примеру) "настоящее" восприятие - то невозможно, чтобы в нём в месте с этим не было сознания + чувствования + воли (камма-формирователи) + иных санкхар, умственных формаций - поскольку всё это один неразрывный набор! То есть этот робот должен принимать волевые решения, уметь быстро всё обдумывать, уметь самообучаться и так далее. Внешне это должно выглядеть как живое существо. Этот робот должен проявлять такие реакции как страх, злоба, жажда и так далее. Причём в достаточно ярко-выраженном виде. Я думаю до создания такого робота ещё как пешком до луны -)

И опять-таки, чтобы такого робота сделать, учёным, видимо, вначале придётся полностью познать такой феномен как сознание. Иначе у них попросту не будет знаний "как всё сделать в плане материальной конструкции, чтобы это состыковалось с умом". А да этого пешком уже не как до луны, а как до центра Галактики )))

----------

Сергей Хос (08.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вот такая она, позиция Теравады.
Как бы физик обьяснил Васубандхе, почему нельзя совать палец в розетку?! =)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нос и язык отличаются от химических анализаторов наличием виджняны и их связью с общей способностью живого существа осознавать результаты сенсорики - наличием мановиджняны, которая в приборе отсутствует.


Виджняна шестиедина. Поэтому нос и язык не отличаются наличием виджняны.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот такая она, позиция Теравады.
> Как бы физик обьяснил Васубандхе, почему нельзя совать палец в розетку?! =)


Ничего сложного, потому что палец и розетка обладают свойствами, вследствие которых палец может часть свойств потерять (а так же то, что связано с пальцем). Если терять палец нежелательно (привязанность), то лучше палец в розетку не совать. 

При этом одно существо будет видеть палец в розетке, другое, например, столкновение двух армий, в одной из которых он генерал.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опрометчиво не отличать ум от простой целесообразности реакций прибора, заложеных в него создателем - мыслящим существом.
> А какое определение Вы могли бы дать этому "простому, но полноценному уму"?


Опрометчиво считать ум чем-то особенным, никак ни понимая, ни пытаясь понято это. 

Ум знает о своем наличии посредством шести врат. Так же и об устройстве шести врат - только посредством шести врат. И то, что он представляет за шестью вратами - это интерпретация, модель.

Аналогичным образом, компьютерная программа, моделирующая конструкции моментов сознания будет выстраивать классификацию того, что находится за ее вратами восприятия. 

Есть разные взгляды на то, что из себя представляют дхармы, откуда они взялись, почему они именно такие, какие из них истинно сущие, а какие есть лишь иллюзия, интерпретация истинно-сущих.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это, извиняюсь за выражение, буддийская аксиоматика. Она разработана для практических целей, которые ставятся в буддизме.
> Если человек ставит целью создание ИИ (или, к примеру, просто арифмометра) такая аксиоматика является совершенно излишней: даже задумываться не стоит, есть ум (в буддийском смысле) или его нет.


Прошу прощения, Сергей, но это НЕ аксиоматика. Понятие ясного трансцендентного ума вводит Нагарджуна в своем трактате о Нирване. Вводит критикуя ошибки в схоластике истинно-сущности всех дхарм.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это неважно для рассматриваемой задачи, ведь процесс будет полностью алгоритмическим со всеми вытекающими ограничениями.
> Вы можете расширять задачу, требуя от компьютера, чтобы он обрабатывал всё более неформальную речь, но он сможет делать только то, что позволяет теория алгоритмов. А она позволяет делать очень много. Но не всё.


Это важно, karadur. Вы сначала РЕШИЛИ задачу, определив отношения, а затем скормили ее МТ.

Задача определения отношений (что есть что) это и есть задача сильного ИИ.
Вот и подумайте, как Вы решили, что есть идентификатор человека, а что есть любимый цвет. Вас озарило наверное, да?  :Smilie:  

Так что пока насчет того, что мозг что-то там делает алгоритмически - не заклинайте. Хоть сто раз Вы это повторите - это не будет доказательством, а только выражением Вашей гипотезы.

Вы возможно не понимаете задачу. Разбор естественного языка - да, это часть задачи. Но ДРУГАЯ.
От Вас требуется показать, КАК Вы преобразовали задачу от приведенной к алгоритму для МТ.

В этом ошибка и Ваша, и Пенроуза, и Гёделя. Вы НЕ ПЫТАЕТЕСЬ понять, как Вы это делаете. Доказывать, что если бы бабушка была дедушкой  - не нужно. Просто обоснуйте, что приведенное Вами решение задачи решает исходную задачу, которую поставил Вам я.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну и я все еще не вижу решения задачи с одним дополнительным свойством множества целых чисел. Можете ли Вы решить задачу что произойдет с этим множеством, если не знаете, какое именно дополнительное свойство будет введено? Будет ли бесчисленное количество вариантов или конечное число вариантов?

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум знает о своем наличии посредством шести врат.


БТР, дорогой, ну что Вы такое говорите? шесть врат на то и "врата", что они открыты наружу. Например, язык - это врата, через которые постигается вкус.
Чтобы знать о своем наличии посредством этих врат, ум должен был бы себя лизнуть.

Ум знает о своем наличии посредством интроспективного самонаблюдения, в переживании собственной ясности и знания (samvedana), и больше никак.

"Instead of meditating on the body of the Buddha, we can meditate on our own minds; in the beginning, this is more difficult. *Here, the object of observation is the mind itself, which has three features: it is clear (gsal ba); it is a knower (rig pa, samvedana); and it is empty (stong pa, s'unya).* The mode of meditation is the same.
Meditative States in Tibetan Buddhism by Lati Rinbochay

Право, без обиды, как говорится, учите матчасть, если хотите понять буддийские категории. У Вас пока с этим полная путаница.

----------


## Won Soeng

И еще, Вы так и не ответили на вопрос ограничения ресурсов на выполнение задачи. Я утверждаю, что живой мозг делает это и только это, никаким другим способом не решая проблемы останова. И это полностью снимает проблемы невычислимости. Вам есть что возразить, чтобы спасти идею нереализуемости естественного интеллекта на МТ?

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, не придумывайте мне путаницу, пожалуйста. Интроспекция это и есть шесть врат. Помним о манасе и дхармадхату, которые ВХОДЯТ В ШЕСТЬ ВРАТ. Так что без обиды - сначала думайте, какие у Вас основания для критики. Перед Вами не недотыкомка и иногда Вы как раз можете чего-то "не догонять", учитывайте это, выбирая тон выражений.

И читайте Нагарджуну, прежде чем будете продолжать утверждать, что ясность ума это аксиома, принятая как есть. Есть абсолютно конкретные причины для введения ясного ума в схоластику. Вы этих причин не знаете, но это не значит, что нужно просто верить, что некий ясный ум есть потому что он есть. Всякая эмпирика проверяется на допустимость или недопустимость тех или других интерпретаций.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот Вам, кстати, для колекции, мнение представителя тхеравады о Ваших, с позволения сказать, "соображениях".
Вы можете, конечно, выдумать некий собственный "буддизм" и пребывать в нем (чем Вы, собственно, пока и занимаетесь), только зачем? Раз уж взялись рассуждать в терминах буддизма, так дайте себе труд понять специфику их употребления и их подлинное значение, которое они имеют в рамках данного воззрения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот Вам, кстати, для колекции, мнение представителя тхеравады о Ваших, с позволения сказать, "соображениях".
> Вы можете, конечно, выдумать некий собственный "буддизм" и пребывать в нем (чем Вы, собственно, пока и занимаетесь), только зачем? Раз уж взялись рассуждать в терминах буддизма, так дайте себе труд понять специфику их употребления и их подлинное значение, которое они имеют в рамках данного воззрения.


Более чем спорно, независимо от того, представитель чего так говорит. Это требует не мнения, а обоснования хотя бы. Лучше - доказательства исходя из теории дхарм. Там об этом и поговорим.

Если Вы думаете, что давить "авторитетом" - уместное занятие, мне Вас жаль, значит собственные аргументы у Вас кончились и только убежденность не позволяет этого объявить и выйти из дискуссии. Не нужно бояться признавать отсутствие рациональных аргументов. Никто не посчитает, что Вы глупее кого-то другого или чего-то не знаете. 

Просто начинать давить, лишь бы оппонент заткнулся - неблагородное занятие.

Если Вы думаете, что я не услышал Вашего мнения и не задумался о нем, извещаю: я Вас услышал, мнение принял к сведению и учитываю его в своих размышлениях, по каковой причине и привожу Вам разнообразные аргументы, формулирую так или иначе. Я за эти несколько дней перечитал порядка десятка разных трудов, чтобы разобраться в Вашей и собственной позиции.

Так что я вполне благодарен оппонентам за хорошую мотивацию к изучению и постижению.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если Вы думаете, что давить "авторитетом" - уместное занятие, мне Вас жаль, значит собственные аргументы у Вас кончились...


Да нет, я не авторитетом вовсе, тем более, что Топпер во многих вопросах для меня не авторитет.
Просто из-за Вашей дымовой завесы наукообразия мне иной раз хочется проверить свое понимание базовых терминов, смысл которых Вы так грубо искажаете. То есть их буддийское понимание, естественно; в кибернетике они могут пониматься совершенно иначе, но Вы ведь зачем-то постоянно сводите разговор к буддийской терминологии.
Вот я и проверяю периодически, соответствует ли Ваше представлени об уме тому, что в буддизме называют умом. И вижу - не соответствует, причем во всем диапозоне - от тхеравады до махаяны.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, я прошу прощения за то, что создаю для Вас дымовую завесу наукообразия и грубо искажаю Ваше понимание базовых терминов. Не путайте его пожалуйста с буддийским, это очень смелое и нескромное заявление, за которое Вам должно быть стыдно. Я полагаю свое понимание так же буддийским, при том, что знаю, что в разных школах есть вполне определенные различия. Боюсь, что Вы берете на себя слишком много, когда "проверяете соответствие и видите". Все что Вы проверяете это соответствие Вашим собственным взглядам о том, как оно в буддизме. Не подменяйте, пожалуйста, больше, весь буддизм собой, даже если находите при этом согласных. 

Если хотите указать на несоответствие - можете приводить конкретные цитаты, которые не совпадают с мнениями, которые Вы полагаете неправильными. Это будет вполне скромно, разумно и полезно. 

Заниматься же голословными обвинениями - неумно и неполезно. Надеюсь, что мы вместе теперь успокоимся и продолжим дискуссию без перехода на личности, выставление произвольных оценок способностям других. На сем обещаю какое-то время не реагировать на Ваши сообщения, пока из них не исчезнут попытки описать оппонентов как грубо искажающих, создающих дымовую завесу и т.п.

И сам далее буду стараться реагировать исключительно содержательно, потому что Вам действительно удалось вывести меня из равновесия и спровоцировать желание реагировать на форму и тон Ваших высказываний, а не на их суть.

----------

Pavel (09.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (09.11.2010), Монферран (28.02.2018), Сергей Хос (09.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Во-первых, ум однозначно отличен от материи и не является качеством материи.


Да, так оно и в русском языке, так оно и в представлениях, которые по своей распространенности можно назвать общепринятыми. 



> *Ум* (др.-греч. νοῦς, лат. intellectus) — познавательные и аналитические способности; в более тесном словоупотреблении отождествляется с разумом, интеллектом или рассудком.





> Например, есть арупалока, где у существа есть связка нама-винньяна, но нет намарупа-винньяны. Материя полностью отсутствует. Поэтому нама и винньяна переживают смерть тела, не разрушаясь. Рушится только рупа.


В общем-то в представлениях обывателей ум действительно не рушится со смертью тела, пока речь не заходит о вопросе чей именно ум и чье именно тело. Поэтому именно "во-первых" возникает вопрос о том "кто и чье?". Спозиции Тхеравады, кстати. достаточно не важный и скорее не нужный вопрос, как и все остальные, сводимые к вопросу о "Я". А без ответа на этот вопрос и буддийская философия сводится к банальщине, оспаривать которую не возьмется школьник, понимая, что если не оговорено чей, то никакой ум не умирает с переживанием смерти тела ибо по определению "ничей".



> Следовательно, если говорить о создании "робота" который будет испытывать такие умственные феномены как восприятие и чувствование, то такой робот должен быть изначально сконструирован наисложнейшим образом для взаимодействия с нематериальным сознанием. По сути человеческий организм, тело с его органами - это и есть такой робот.


Уж совсем не ясно. как из вышесказанного у Вас возникло такое следствие, но и суть самого суждения скромно назовем спорным. Конечно, если предположить, что человеческий организм только-то что и направлен как на поддержание и обеспечение работы ума, тогда да - для полноценного человеческого ума не обойтись без человеческого организма. Однако, если чуть-чуть понаблюдать за работой этого самого организма. то в нем обнаружатся множество структур, которые отвечают не только, а главное не столько. за работу ума. но за энергообеспечение организма, за воспроизводство организма в своем подобии, за перемещение организма в пространстве, за сохранность организма, за автономность организма, за изменчивость организма.... за все то, что к работе ума никакого отношения не имеет. Более того, продемонстрировав ранее независимость ума от индивидуальных организмов (казалось бы понятную даже обывателю в школьном возрасте), Вы возвращаете всех нас к необходимости человеческого телесного устройства как необходимого фактора воспроизводства этого самого ума.

Боюсь, что здесь мы наблюдаем какую-то путаницу в определениях и представлениях, не понимаем, в какой момент и о чем говорим.




> То есть этот робот должен принимать волевые решения, уметь быстро всё обдумывать, уметь самообучаться и так далее. Внешне это должно выглядеть как живое существо. Этот робот должен проявлять такие реакции как страх, злоба, жажда и так далее. Причём в достаточно ярко-выраженном виде. Я думаю до создания такого робота ещё как пешком до луны -)


Мне тоже кажется, что Вы интуитивно оказались близки к пониманию сложности решения такой задачи. Если же опираться не только на интуицию, но и на некие аргументы, то в качестве аргумента и более обоснованного прогноза времени, требующегося на решение данной задачи, я осмелюсь привести следующие представления:
1) Считается, что на формирование человека разумного из предшествующей ему формы существования понадобилось 2,5 миллиона лет. Я бы такой промежуток времени назвал временем, необходимым для обучения ума человека при условии, что к этому моменту функционально его формирование уже завершено;
2) Понадобится еще время на создание "тела" для ума (функционального механизма), но здесь я думаю, для осознающего и грамотного инженера не понадобится усилий. соизмеримых с временем на обучение. Думаю, этим временем можно было бы принебречь. Поскольку в качестве требований к кибернетическому уму выдвигаются именно интеллектуальные (умственные) способности современного человека, то все-таки ключевую роль в формировании энергозатрат на его создание не работа по конструированию и воплощению в материальной форме этой конструкции, а обучение ума.



> И опять-таки, чтобы такого робота сделать, учёным, видимо, вначале придётся полностью познать такой феномен как сознание.


А что Вы такое под сознанием понимаете, отличное от ума и его составляющих переживаний?
Это?..



> *Сознание* одно из основных понятий философии, социологии и психологии, обозначающее способность идеального воспроизведения действительности, а также специфические механизмы и формы такого воспроизведения на разных его уровнях. С. выступает в двух формах: индивидуальной (личной) и общественной.


Если это. то не очень понятно, о каком взаимодействии ума с сознанием Вы ранее говорили. Как вообще могут взаимодействовать две способности?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

Вообще, если вернуться к истоку обсуждаемого вопроса, то мне бы хотелось обратить внимание на тот факт, что буддисты демонстрируют традицонную неспособность дать внятное определение уму и сознанию. активно используя обе эти слово-формы в своей речи в самых различных контекстах. Все мои попытки добиться от оппонентов внятного разъяснения или хотя бы определения, что ими понимается под сознанием или умом остались без внимания. Поэтому раз за разом в том или ином контексте можно встретить то "обнаруживаемое в уме сознание", то "ум, взаимодействующий с сознанием", то "дхаммы, обусловленные разумом", то "сознание. как непрерывный поток дхамм", то еще какие-то "картинки", которые выглядят скорее как смутные намеки на некую абстрактную сущность, которая обнаруживается не то в человеке, не то в его уме....

В русском языке такие слова как ум, сознание, разум обладают при всей своей принадлежности к единой тематике тонким собственном смыслов, в котором сосредоточен опыт поколений, мировоззрение поколений, ощущения не одного субъекта, а миллионов людей. Умение внимательно и бережно обращаться словами демонстрирует наличие порядка в уме, определенности во взглядах и главное сопричастности с общечеловеческим опытом, аккумулированным в те или иные знания.

Может быть Сергей Хос, Zom или Karadur, упорно отстаивающие видение некой непреодолимой сложности в создании искусственного ума или искусственного сознания, все-таки смогут дать более или менее внятные определения обоим этим понятиям, чтобы можно было понять, о чем же они думают, когда говорят об уме или сознании, так же, если это необходимо, и о разуме?

----------


## Karadur

> Это пример того, что и ум не выходит за рамки алгоритмических задач.  Впечатляет, как Вы попались.


На чём я попался? В Экселе, если я правильно понимаю, вообще нельзя создать бесконечно-рекурсивный цикл, хотя вы можете попробовать это сделать не в клетках таблицы, а с помощью Visual Basic. Удачи.  :Smilie: 




> Ровно так же, как и на "закономерность" в предложенном выше Вам ряде.  Вы так и не узнали закономерность?


Нет.
Ряд определяется так, что можно вычислить любой N-ный член ряда.
В том ряде это не задано. Что там можно делать - только строить гипотезы о формуле ряда.

----------


## Karadur

> Это важно, karadur. Вы сначала РЕШИЛИ задачу, определив отношения, а затем скормили ее МТ.


Да, но как я её решил?  
Мы с МТ находимся в равных условиях перед решением задачи.




> Задача определения отношений (что есть что) это и есть задача сильного ИИ.Вот и подумайте, как Вы решили, что есть идентификатор человека, а что есть любимый цвет. Вас озарило наверное, да?


А какое это имеет отношение к рассматриваемой проблеме?
Мы рассматривали достаточно базовую задачу, фнудаментальную. Семантические анализаторы, написанные на компьютере, никогда не выпрыгнут за пределы теории МТ.

А вы утверждаете, что МТ зациклится при решении нерешаемой задачи, а семантический анализатор, который есть та же самая МТ - не зациклится.




> В этом ошибка и Ваша, и Пенроуза, и Гёделя. Вы НЕ ПЫТАЕТЕСЬ понять, как Вы это делаете.


Пенроуз как раз пытается, и сам Гёдель рассматривал этот вопрос, и Тьюринг тоже. Но это уже действительно гипотезы.
А вот что доказано - так это то, что человек решает неалгоритмизируемые задачи.




> Доказывать, что если бы бабушка была дедушкой  - не нужно. Просто обоснуйте, что приведенное Вами решение задачи решает исходную задачу, которую поставил Вам я.


Зачем это нужно?
Человек может решить любую задачу, которую решает компьютер (вопрос только в времени). А компьютер - наоборот, не может решить большой класс задач, даже если ему дать неограниченное время.

Мы можем применять и алгоримы в процессе решения, т.е. готовый алгоритм - не более чем часть решения задачи, как, например, простые алгоритмы сложения и умножения столбиком. Могут быть и очень сложные алгоритмы, которые мы сами не применяем, но отдаём компьютерам.

Что делают сторонники сильного ИИ - они говорят, что если сделать алгоритмы достаточно сложными, то у них вдруг появится сознание и понимание. Ну то есть, как вы сами написали, была бабушка, и у неё был настолько сложный и запутанный характер, что она стала дедушкой...

----------


## Pavel

> Нет.
> Ряд определяется так, что можно вычислить любой N-ный член ряда.
> В том ряде это не задано. Что там можно делать - только строить гипотезы о формуле ряда.


Таким образом, человек, который не может задать ряд в том виде, чтобы Вы его узнавали и прекращали поиск решений например суммы всех членов этого ряда, не обладает сильным сознанием по определению. Или же тот математик, кому не представлено в узнаваемом виде всего ряда, а лишь, как это в жизни бывает, приоткрывают по одному члену ряда в случайном порядке, никогда не перестанет решать задачу по поиску суммы членов бесконечного ряда чисел? 

Что будет или что происходит с Вашим умом, когда Вы сталкиваетесь с формой ряда, узнать свойства которого по этой форме не удается? Я например вижу, что он попадает в ловушку личных привязанностей, а Вы что видите?

----------


## Pavel

> Пенроуз как раз пытается, и сам Гёдель рассматривал этот вопрос, и Тьюринг тоже. Но это уже действительно гипотезы.
> А вот что доказано - так это то, что человек решает неалгоритмизируемые задачи.


Как же это Вы сподобились признать доказанным то, что доросло лишь до уровня гипотезы? Если лишь на уровне гипотезы известно, как ум делает нечто, то на уровне гипотезы остается и то, что он хоть что-то решает (гипотетически предполагаем такой процесс) и так же гипотетически предполагаем, что он что-то решил (нашел решение), и так же гипотетически предполагаем, что на старте вообще обнаруживается умственная задача и потребность в ее решении. Что Ваши убеждения вдруг из разряда гипотезы привели в разряд доказанного знания кроме чувственной веры в то, что в человеческом уме не может не быть чего-то, что неделимо и соответственно не конструируемо, что-то душевно-тепло-ценно-живое и до боли в сердце родное?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что делают сторонники сильного ИИ - они говорят, что если сделать алгоритмы достаточно сложными, то у них вдруг появится сознание и понимание. Ну то есть, как вы сами написали, была бабушка, и у неё был настолько сложный и запутанный характер, что она стала дедушкой...


Я не предлагаю сложных алгоритмов. Что действительно будет сложным - база данных (моментов сознания).

Поскольку у людей она формировалась, простите, очень долго  :Smilie: 
И основной анализ находится здесь. Сам синтез модели существенно проще.
Пока думаю, как показать основные моменты самообучения за счет самоосознания и осознания других. Если технически - за счет приоритезации целей для себя и вывода приоритетов целей во внешнем поведении.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

БТР, мне вот что интересно:
Будет ли у Цифровой личности нечто жестко определенное в поведении? Например, приоритизация целей для себя чем обусловливается? Что будет вектором действий при запуске системы?
Что будет соответствовать четане?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что делают сторонники сильного ИИ - они говорят, что если сделать алгоритмы достаточно сложными, то у них вдруг появится сознание и понимание.


Вы исходите из убеждения, что у человека есть "взаправдашнее" сознание и понимание. Сторонники сильного ИИ (Минский например) исходят из того, что сознание и понимание есть некие механизмы мозга, которые настолько сложны, что человек их не способен рефлексировать. Вы отрицаете сильный ИИ из-за цепляния за Вашу иллюзию, а сторонники сильного ИИ предлагают объяснение даже этому Вашему поведению.




> Ну то есть, как вы сами написали, была бабушка, и у неё был настолько сложный и запутанный характер, что она стала дедушкой...


В действительности так оно и бывает, бабушка не способна cменить физический пол, но способна cменить гендер, если у неё сложный и запутанный характер.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Won Soeng (10.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Пока думаю, как показать основные моменты самообучения за счет самоосознания и осознания других. Если технически - за счет приоритезации целей для себя и вывода приоритетов целей во внешнем поведении.


Думаю, что для самообучения нет необходимости в самоосознании, а достаточно боли и устремленности к прекращению (уменьшению) боли.

----------


## Karadur

> Как же это Вы сподобились признать доказанным то, что доросло лишь до уровня гипотезы? Если лишь на уровне гипотезы известно, как ум делает нечто, то на уровне гипотезы остается и то, что он хоть что-то решает (гипотетически предполагаем такой процесс)


Это уже обсуждалось. Повторю, что для этого доказательства совершенно неважно, *как* это делает наш ум. Всё, что мы доказываем - это то, что ум *не применяет* алгоритмы для решения определённых задач, потому что _алгоритма в принципе не существует_.

----------


## Karadur

> Таким образом, человек, который не может задать ряд в том виде, чтобы Вы его узнавали и прекращали поиск решений например суммы всех членов этого ряда, не обладает сильным сознанием по определению.


Мы вовсе не давали определения "сильному сознанию", и вообще не вводили такого термина. Мы также не вводили критериев, необходимых и достаточных условий для наличия сознания.

Всё, что мы доказали - это то, что, _как минимум_, некоторые люди способны решать неалгоритмизируемые задачи, а значит, нельзя построить сильный ИИ, который их превзойдёт или будет им равен.

----------


## Karadur

> Вы исходите из убеждения, что у человека есть "взаправдашнее" сознание и понимание. Сторонники сильного ИИ (Минский например) исходят из того, что сознание и понимание есть некие механизмы мозга, которые настолько сложны, что человек их не способен рефлексировать.


С точки зрения доказательства Пенроуза, нам абсолютно неважно, насколько сложны механизмы. Мы всего лишь выясняем, что эти механизмы не могут быть алгоритмическими, а значит, компьютер с ними не справится.




> Вы отрицаете сильный ИИ из-за цепляния за Вашу иллюзию, а сторонники сильного ИИ предлагают объяснение даже этому Вашему поведению.


С помощью внутренне противоречивой теории можно объяснить всё что угодно.  :Wink:

----------


## Karadur

> Я не предлагаю сложных алгоритмов. Что действительно будет сложным - база данных (моментов сознания).


Это неважно - всё сводится к "сложной машине Тьюринга", которая является абстракцией как для кода, так и для данных.
И вы этой машине подсовываете решение вместе с задачей (в виде вашей базы данных).




> Поскольку у людей она формировалась, простите, очень долго


Ну это возврат к уже прозвучавшему вопросу: мы знаем, что понимание бесконечности (в виде категорий, связей между ними или чего угодно) *невозможно*  получить алгоритмически.

Значит, должен быть какой-то неалгоритмический процесс.

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР, мне вот что интересно:
> Будет ли у Цифровой личности нечто жестко определенное в поведении? Например, приоритизация целей для себя чем обусловливается? Что будет вектором действий при запуске системы?
> Что будет соответствовать четане?


Изменчивость приоритетов (величины ресурсов отводимых на решение той или иной задачи, например) - это самостоятельная задача сильного ИИ, не нужная в слабом ИИ.

Какие-то элементы жестко определенного поведения могут быть, поскольку и у человека и у животных есть генетически предопределенное поведение. Кроме того один из таких механизмов - импринтинг, когда определенные признаки заданы лишь частично, но при их распознавании образ "схватывается" при единичном предоставлении, сразу резко повышая ценность. Один из примеров такого импринтинга - наработка категорий вокруг "мое", "я". 

Четане соответствуют психические и непсихические процессы. Это могут быть акты планирования чего-либо (настройка чувствительности датчиков, например на ожидание определенного измерения) либо акты генерации чего-либо во внешней среде (параллельно с актом планирования, что позволяет распознать результат собственного действия, выявить его среди потока действий возникающих без опоры на четана прошлых моментов). Кроме того сюда входят признаки разрешающие или запрещающие разнообразные будущие действия. Например, генерация может быть запрещенной и разрешенной.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Думаю, что для самообучения нет необходимости в самоосознании, а достаточно боли и устремленности к прекращению (уменьшению) боли.


Тут как раз классическая проблема "сознания", "Сознания", самосознания" и "Самосознания".

Мне тут очень помог До, подсказав, что всякая четана обязательно осознана, потому что входит исключительно в моменты сознания. Поэтому всякое чувствующее существо буквально состоит из непрерывной, безначальной, и без особых причин на то - бесконечной цепи моментов сознания.

Что же касается самоосознания, то тут как раз нет сложности. Санскара карма четана это по своей сути - замысливание, планирование, намерение в чем либо.

Поэтому когда какое-то действие производится "во вне" оно сопровождается (не обязательно, возможно) ожиданием конкретного распознаваемого результата этого действия.

Тут важно, что распознаваемые образы представляют собой "вложенные контуры", каждый расширяющийся виток которого представляет все более и более абстрактные (и сложные понятия), и содержат, соответственно, простые действия, складывающееся  более сложное поведение. И "самоосознанность" заключается в том, что обнаруживаются реализуемыми "асантана" намерения, которые распознаются как следствия четана прошлых моментов времени. При этом в рамках последовательностей действий обнаруживается реализация все более обобщенных процедур и программ действий. Все это обобщенно и является Самосознанием, хотя в каждый момент времени это всего лишь планирование ожидания чего-либо во входных потоках датчиков.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это неважно - всё сводится к "сложной машине Тьюринга", которая является абстракцией как для кода, так и для данных.
> И вы этой машине подсовываете решение вместе с задачей (в виде вашей базы данных).
> 
> 
> 
> Ну это возврат к уже прозвучавшему вопросу: мы знаем, что понимание бесконечности (в виде категорий, связей между ними или чего угодно) *невозможно*  получить алгоритмически.
> 
> Значит, должен быть какой-то неалгоритмический процесс.


Я уже в курсе Вашего мнения и не согласен с ним, можете быть уверены, что я о нем помню, но не вижу причин рассматривать как нечто актуальное.

Кроме того вижу, что Вы пока не поняли мой аргумент об актуальности и потенциальности.

Поэтому в завершение дискуссии о неалгоритмизируемости ума я Вам предлагаю последний аргумент (на случай, если Вы его отбросите - других предлагать не планирую, просто брошу эту дискуссию без разрешения по причине ее неактуальности). 

Этот аргумент - человек не делает все формально. Даже формализованные процедуры человек нередко не доводит до конца, пытается иногда смешивать процедуры, отказываться от ранее проверенных в пользу еще непроверенных и возвращаться снова к проверенным. Причина этому - множество конкурирующих целей, которые человек может достигать. Каждая цель, явно или неявно содержит ожидаемое вознаграждение, в виде пополнения ресурса (энергии), затрачиваемой на решение этой задачи. В теории дхарм за это отвечает "бхава". В математике это значит, что любая задача должна сопровождаться планируемой предельной трудоемкостью. 

Поэтому там, где Вы видите неалгоритмичность, я вижу отсутствие представления об актуальности и потенциальности и пустые терзания.

Напоминаю, если Вас этот аргумент не устраивает - других я предъявлять не собираюсь. Просто я обещал Вам через некоторое время привести свойство, дополняющее множество натуральных чисел во всех практических (актуальных) приложениях, помимо чистой (потенциальной) математики. Это свойство "максимальное допустимое в целях данной задачи число". Что это свойство делает с множеством натуральных чисел в конкретных задачах - думайте сами, решайте сами. С моей точки зрения это свойство четко разбивает все задачи в отношении целых чисел на актуальные (когда свойство задано) и потенциальные (когда оно отсутствует). Решение актуальных задач - полезно непосредственно сейчас, имеет заранее определенный выигрыш, который больше, чем трудозатраты, и в случае не нахождения решения не отбирает слишком большую долю ресурсов. Решение потенциальных задач полезно в неограниченной перспективе, поэтому к ним можно регулярно возвращаться, после того, как возникают поводы переоценить вознаграждение (когда на решение сформулированной в виде гипотезы задачи опирается все больший корпус теорий). Например, правильное решение задачи "истинно-сущего" может привести как к подтверждению, так и к опровержению истинности материалистических (как на реальность состоящую из самосущих объектов или на действительность состоящую из самосущих процессов) взглядов на мир.

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Pavel

> Всё, что мы доказали - это то, что, _как минимум_, некоторые люди способны решать неалгоритмизируемые задачи,..


Именно этого Вы и не доказали. Наоборот, было показано, что люди делают с неалгоритмизированными задачами и как - не решают, а принимают аксиоматическое заявление, соглашение, о том, что задачу того или иного вида можно больше не решать. Принятие такого решения - процесс строго алгоритмизируемый. Так что не стоит добиваться самоуспокоения бесконечным повторением, что Вы что-то там доказали про людей. Вы даже не в состоянии показать, что же те люди делают, да еще и настаиваете, что и знать этого вовсе нет необходимости, чтобы доказать, что они решают или способны решать что-то там...  :Smilie:  Довольно смешная позиция.

----------

Won Soeng (10.11.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> В математике это значит, что любая задача должна сопровождаться планируемой предельной трудоемкостью.


Это хорошо; вы вольны вводить любые ограничения на решение задач, если их (ограничения) можно реализовать на компьютере.




> Поэтому там, где Вы видите неалгоритмичность, я вижу отсутствие представления об актуальности и потенциальности и пустые терзания.


Вот насчёт "пустых терзаний" - непонятно. Ограниченные ресурсы - понятно. "Пустые терзания" - нет.




> Просто я обещал Вам через некоторое время привести свойство, дополняющее множество натуральных чисел во всех практических (актуальных) приложениях, помимо чистой (потенциальной) математики. Это свойство "максимальное допустимое в целях данной задачи число".


С ограниченными ресурсами всё было понятно. Там мы имели ограничения на время и/или память.
А вот откуда выводится "максимально допустимое число" - непонятно. А главное, непонятно, откуда стало известно, что это число надо применять именно к данной задаче.

Но главное - применение "максимально допустимого числа" или ограничений по ресурсам (т.е. обрыв вычислений, если они продолжаются слишком долго - кстати, насколько именно долго?) не даёт *достоверного* решения. 

Прекращение вычислений по *аварийному останову* не означает "понимания", это означает *отсутствие ответа*.

Вы фактически аварию, отсутствие ответа приравниваете к пониманию бесконечности.

Человек же именно понимает ответ, "видит" его *достоверно*.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Книжечки Марвина Минского
Статейки Марвина Минского

----------


## Won Soeng

Karadur, ну, на нет и суда нет. Вы не убедили меня, я не убедил Вас. Ничего такого, останемся при своих мнениях. Вот такое вот прерывание бесконечности, без догадок и домыслов, что означает отсутствие ответа  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (11.11.2010), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Aion

> В четверг, 24 ноября, в одном из самых престижных научных журналов - Nature - появилась статья ученых, которым впервые удалось получить конденсат Бозе-Эйнштейна на основе фотонов. Вероятнее всего, большинству читателей предыдущее предложение ни о чем не сказало - и не удивительно. Конденсат Бозе-Эйнштейна - это очень специфическая, но невероятно интересная форма вещества, которую иногда называют его пятым состоянием, приравнивая к твердому, жидкому, газообразному и плазме. Когда вещество находится в этом состоянии, в нем начинают на макроуровне проявляться квантовые эффекты - фактически, конденсат Бозе-Эйнштейна представляет собой большую (очень большую) квантовую частицу.
> 
> Пятое состояние вещества.
> Физики добились новых успехов в изучении квантового мира.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

По этой же теме, новости с коллайдера:
http://elementy.ru/LHC/news?theme=2653111&newsid=431465

----------

Aion (30.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

Чувствительность к запахам объяснили квантовой механикой

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чувствительность к запахам объяснили квантовой механикой


Использовать квантовую механику для объяснения непонятных вещей вообще очень удобно.
Ведь её никто не понимает, а дискурс получается вполне гламурный.

----------


## Aion

Квантовую механику каждому понимать не нужно, но для того, чтобы получить диплом физика, например, её нужно хотя бы на троечку на экзамене сдать...

----------


## Pavel

Я "love" квантовую механику.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нередко квантовую механику притягивают за уши туда, где вполне достаточно классической. Впрочем, уверенной границы между ними так пока никто и не провел  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Буль

> Нередко квантовую механику притягивают за уши туда, где вполне достаточно классической. Впрочем, уверенной границы между ними так пока никто и не провел


Шрёдингер доказал что граница между квантовой и классической физикой описывается амплитудой вероятности  :Big Grin:

----------

Pavel (18.02.2011), Won Soeng (16.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (16.02.2011), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Шрёдингер доказал что граница между квантовой и классической физикой описывается амплитудой вероятности


А где можно прочитать про это доказательство? Квантовая механика разве целиком сводится к волновой функции?

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Буль

Хм.. ну это... я это пошутил же...  :Frown:

----------

Won Soeng (16.02.2011), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хм.. ну это... я это пошутил же...


А я попался на розыгрыш  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (17.02.2011), Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Буль

Значит я удачно пошутил!  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (28.02.2018)

----------


## Fermion

Всем привет! 




> Нередко квантовую механику притягивают за уши туда, где вполне достаточно классической. Впрочем, уверенной границы между ними так пока никто и не провел


Граница (разделение на изучаемый феномен и измерительный прибор)  существенно зависит от конкретной задачи. В некоторых случаях её можно проводить вполне уверенно, в некоторых нет, когда прибор и изучаемая система слишком сильно взаимодействуют друг с другом.

Насчёт притянутости за уши: слово "квантовый" стало чрезвычайно популярным. Как-то сделал поиск по нему в одном из книжных магазинов -  выпало десятки книг по квантовой медицине, квантовой магии и прочей чепухе. Причем, если раньше теорию относительности всё как-то пытались опровергнуть, то квантовую механику почему-то с радостью используют, в смысле притягивают за уши так, что только уши  и остаются.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.03.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

Внезапно!..  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (27.07.2012), Володя Володя (23.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Физики из Еврейского университета в Иерусалиме получили квантово запутанную пару из двух фотонов. При этом одного из фотонов к моменту запутывания уже не существовало. 
> 
> Физики запутали частицы из настоящего и прошлого

----------


## Yur

> Самая первая мысль, которая приходит в голову, когда читаешь обо всех этих номинальностях, такова: если ты такой крутой и вот эта стена (не чашка, а стена) для тебя обладает только номинальным существованием, то не разводи словесно-логическую бодягу, а просто пройди сквозь нее и все. И те, кто это увидит, не будут ни секунды сомневаться в том, что ты кое-что понимаешь в том, что говоришь. Однако буддийская традиция такова, что в ней разделены философский и практический дискурсы. Ни в одной книге по буддийской философии я не видел таких эмпирико-экспериментальных демонстраций в качестве доказательств философских тезисов. Мне кажется, что это характеризует не прочитанные мною книги (коих не много), а буддийскую дискурсивную практику в целом. Такова традиция и на то есть свои очень веские причины, которые не есть предмет данной темы.


Неучь .
 Он сам , а не только стена пред ним , только лишь номинален . Вместо понимания этого , исходит из своей полной независимости и самосущности . Заявляет : " если стена предо мной лишь имя , почему я (истинно существующий)  в неё уткнулся и не могу пройти ? Буддисты пустословы ! " 
А на самом деле он и стена и его движение к стене в равной мере номинальны, а значит взаимозависимы . Он ,  будучи простым наименованием мыслью , которое дано его телу и уму , условно(номинально) движется к стене(только лишь условно существующей как наименование её частей , атомов и т.д.) . И получает сугубо номинальное повреждение той головы , которая условно врезалась в стену .

Мадхьямика как раз и уточняет причинно-следственную связь за счёт отвержения независимого существования (самобытия) , т.к. независимые вещи сами по себе такие как есть . И тогда из независимой глины никак не вылепить горшок , глина не изменится от усилий гончара , т.к. независима от них .

В общем учиться надо , а потом судить .

----------


## Yur

> Квантовую механику каждому понимать не нужно, но для того, чтобы получить диплом физика, например, её нужно хотя бы на троечку на экзамене сдать...


Смайлик рисует гениалную вещь . Е=МС* . Это как раз точка зрения объединяющая Дхарму и физику . Ничто не возникает из ниоткуда и не исчезает без последствий . Всё производное имеет безначальное прошлое и бесконечное будущее в виде потока преобразований из одного вида в другой .

----------


## Aion

Канадско-российская группа физиков получила «электромагнитных котов Шредингера»

----------


## Georgiy

Александр Львовский делает науку "третьего класса", по поводу которой сам же иронизирует? 

Ничего нового не открыли (наука 1-ого класса), ничего по сути не проверили (2-ого класса), но провели эффектный эксперимент. К науке 3-его класса Львовский, в частности, отнес все, что экспериментально сделал по квантовой нелокальности А. Цейлингер (ее экспериментальный первооткрыватель), если так, то "электромагнитные коты Шредингера" и подавно того же разлива.

----------


## Aion

Ученые впервые наблюдали квантовый парадокс Чеширского кота

----------

Шавырин (30.07.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

Эксперименты по наблюдению «квантового Чеширского Кота» не столь парадоксальны, как кажется на первый взгляд

Отделение "улыбки" "Чеширского кота" от него самого в квантовых экспериментах - это эффект СМИ, а не квантовой физики - утверждает автор статьи. Улыбок без их носителей не бывает даже в квантовом мире.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Ученые получили изображения кота Шредингера

----------

Фил (28.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

нормальное такое запутывание квантов: трафарет

----------


## Aion

Существование объективной реальности вновь поставили под сомнение

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2014)

----------

